# Post-pill irregular cycles support thread!!



## MrsH1984

Calling all post-pill ladies who are going crazy with the dreaded irregular cycles!!!

I know how frustrating irregular cycles are after coming off BCP, so thought it might be nice to have a thread where we can all support eachother and chat about what we are all trying to regulate them!

Feel free to give a little info on when you came off BCP, what your cycles have been like, and what you have tried!

I'll go first...

I came off BCP Feb-10 and cycles have been - 41, 44, 41, 55, 70 and I'm on CD59 today so far of this cycle. This is 3rd month tracking, and no evidence of ovulation. I took soy isoflavones this cycle, but seems to have done nothing!

Anyone else?


----------



## MrsH1984

Anyone who has been on BCP and had irregular cycles but have now become regular please also feel free to join, to give us some hope/ advice etc !!! xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Didn't you just know I'd be the first here? :rofl:

I stopped taking the pill in September 2010. I had my withdrawal bleed on 16-18 September. My first cycle off the pill was 37 days - we were NTNP so I didn't track my ovulation. The next cycle was 39 days - ov on cd29. This is my 3rd cycle and I'm on to cd40 with no ovulation as yet.

I took soy cd3-7 this cycle and it hasn't helped at all. I started taking Agnus Castus on cd36 this cycle and FX it works and O is just round the corner.

I was on Microgynon for around 15 years without a break :dohh:


----------



## monalisa81

hi mrsh
I came off BCP on Feb 2010 too. It was 30-32 days at first but for the past 5-6 months it's been regular 28 day cycles.
It's been almost a year for you too and your cycles are really long.It's ok to have irregular cycles in the first couple of months but after a year seems long. My doctor told me that cycles more than 35-40 days should be treated. Did you talk to your doctor recently?
I don't want to upset you but sometimes PCOS causes long and irregular cycles. If I were you I'd go to my doctor as soon as possible.
I hope this helps! Good luck hun!


----------



## MrsH1984

katiekittykat said:


> Didn't you just know I'd be the first here? :rofl:
> 
> I stopped taking the pill in September 2010. I had my withdrawal bleed on 16-18 September. My first cycle off the pill was 37 days - we were NTNP so I didn't track my ovulation. The next cycle was 39 days - ov on cd29. This is my 3rd cycle and I'm on to cd40 with no ovulation as yet.
> 
> I took soy cd3-7 this cycle and it hasn't helped at all. I started taking Agnus Castus on cd36 this cycle and FX it works and O is just round the corner.
> 
> I was on Microgynon for around 15 years without a break :dohh:

Haha Katie, I could have added you to the site myself!!!!! :haha:

Forgot to say I was on Microgynon too!


----------



## MrsH1984

monalisa81 said:


> hi mrsh
> I came off BCP on Feb 2010 too. It was 30-32 days at first but for the past 5-6 months it's been regular 28 day cycles.
> It's been almost a year for you too and your cycles are really long.It's ok to have irregular cycles in the first couple of months but after a year seems long. My doctor told me that cycles more than 35-40 days should be treated. Did you talk to your doctor recently?
> I don't want to upset you but sometimes PCOS causes long and irregular cycles. If I were you I'd go to my doctor as soon as possible.
> I hope this helps! Good luck hun!

Hi moonlisa81 :hi:

Don't worry, you're not going to scare me any more than I already am! I went to the docs after 6mths but he told me it was normal, and can take upto a year to regulate! I tried to tell him that I didn't like the idea of waiting a year to sort my cycles but he was adamant, and just made me feel like I was being hyper-sensitive/ impatient! I know the norm is to wait upto a year for trying, but to have weird cycles doesn't seem right to me!? Needless to say, I'll be seeing a diff doctor next time!!

Can I ask you where you're from? UK/ US etc? If UK, what region? I know from reading posts on here that doctors have a very different viewpoint on things like this.

Good news that yours regulated themselves quite soon :thimbup: How is the "trying" going now? xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I plan to go to the doctor once I've skipped 2 periods..which going on my average post-pill cycle would be cd76. I really really hope it doesn't come to that...doctors that allowed me to stay on the pill for 15 years without a break and no warning of how long it would take to get things back on track do not fill me with confidence!!


----------



## monalisa81

I agree with you. Doctors sometimes don't get us.
I am from Turkey. So, our doctors would be really different I guess :haha:
Yes, my cycles regulated themselves quickly but still nothing. I use OPKs, temp, etc. THis TTC stuff can be soo stressing. I got my first positive OPK this cycle today. So, I'm waiting for DH to come home :blush:
I'm sure it will happen for all of us, but the waiting game is a bit stressful and I'm an impatient person :haha:


----------



## MrsH1984

Yes I guess the health service would be quite different in Turkey?! I will still be going to the docs soon though as it has been almost a year, and he said upto 12mths!!

Wooohoooo that's nearly as exciting I think, get :sex: 'ing as soon as he's home!! I hope this is a positive (in more ways than one) cycle for you, to give some hope to us that when things do settle down it might happen straight away!!

Good luck and baby dust to you moonlisa81!! xx

P.s. I'm extremely impatient too, NEVER in a million years thought this would be quite this stressful/ long etc!


----------



## monalisa81

Thank you very very much hun!! :hugs:

I wish you good luck too :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

No +opk for me today :nope: 2nd test was negative. I really thought that, what with the decent temp rise, this might have been it.

Maybe I'm just one of those people that OPKs don't work for. Which at least would be something!!


----------



## MrsH1984

I'm sure it's just around the corner for you hunni, we HAVE too try and keep the PMA up... we can do this, we will be mommies!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## monalisa81

It can take some time for your body to start ovulating regularly.
Don't worry I hope it'll happen soon :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

We'll be each others PMA cheerleaders lol!

Did you order the AC online, or will you go and get some in the shop? Is there a Holland & Barrett near you? Where in the UK are you? x


----------



## MrsH1984

Gimme an O... Gimme a V... :rofl:

There are plenty of H&B stores nearby, so I will go to the shop. I'm in the Midlands! x


----------



## katiekittykat

Ah brilliant - you can start taking them straight away then.

Pom-poms at the ready....:rofl:


----------



## MrsH1984

katiekittykat said:


> Ah brilliant - you can start taking them straight away then.
> 
> Pom-poms at the ready....:rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## katiekittykat

I've just got another 100 capsules for free from a lady that was giving them away on the forum too! Result!! God knows I need them!


----------



## sparkley1980

I was on microgynon for 10 years. I came off the pill aug 2009, was not ttc at this point. My cycle was very irregular anything from 23 days to 59 days being the longest. However, my last three cycles have been 35 days and have become rgular. My doctor also said it was normal for it to take some time to be regular again.


----------



## rubberducky88

I came off BCP (Yasmin) 23/11/10, had my withdrawl bleed 26th-30th Nov and haven't come on a real period since :cry:

I have also had every pregnancy symptom under the sun, sickness, sore nipples etc etc and I have such oily skin and hair the last 2 weeks!

I wish the doctors had told me what hell it would be after stopping it!!

:kiss:


----------



## mommytorres

Can you ovulate if you don't have a AF?


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'll definitely join in. So I came of BC (Estelle) in november had my withdrawal bleed on the 25th for 6 days then nothing... Getting so annoyed im on like CD46 or something.. so I decided since my cycles won't start again for me to start tracking things I am doing it mid cycle lol.. So for the last 3 weeks I've been tracking CM which hasn't really changed untill today when I got my first lot of EWCM YAY!! hahaha I've also been temping! So I don't know if I am ovulation at the moment or not guess my temps will let me know soon enough...!! I went to the docs this morning and was a bit naughty.. I told him I stopped in October so I could say that its been 3 months :) He told me to come back in 2 months if nothing happen and we will run tests. If things are not right I am not waiting over a year to fix them so I lied a little to move things along.:blush: Weather I do or dont have a fertility problem if I want tests I should be able to get them...

But anyway fingers crossed that I am ovulating as we speak and I will get a BFP soon :)


----------



## Bunnylicious

mommytorres said:


> Can you ovulate if you don't have a AF?

Yeah.
I know someone at work who didn't know she's pregnant until she's 3 months pregnant! She said she's always irregular, so she didn't realized for that long.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sigh. Just reading these makes me feel better to have company. Came off the pill in August. Cycles so far: 38 days, 33 days, 35 days. Then after having a normal period on Dec. 1, another one on Dec. 17??? But this one was shorter and just weird. I dunno. So now I don't know if I should start counting from that one or not. If I count from that one, it's now CD23, which would sort of make sense for me because I had ewcm two days ago... CD21... which would bring me back around to about a 35 day cycle. You think that random 16 day thing was just a weird short cycle due to coming off the pill even though I seemed to be regulating? 
I haven't been temping or using OPKs just because I am already so disappointed every month when AF comes and I feel like the more effort I put into it, the more disappointed I'll be. 
Sorry for the long post. I'm new around here. I needed someone to talk to 'cause no one really knows we're trying. :)


----------



## Patient girl

Hi, so happy to see this thread, nice to all be here for each other! Ok, so I came off BCP (microgynon) on 28 dec, after 14 yrs without a break, had withdrawal bleed 1-4 January, and now waiting patiently for mother nature to take control. I'm actually over in ntnp just now as I'm trying to stay relaxed for the first few months :winkwink:

Baby dust to us all!


----------



## musiclover

OMG this is kinda scaring me. I just got off the pill a couple of weeks ago. I already had irregular cycles to begin with, before the pill. And really looong cycles. I hate to think what they would be like now. I'm pretty sure I won't have another period for a very long time. The first one off of BC was like two days long and barely anything at all. I'm pretty sure I'm nowhere near ovulating, either. A whole year? Wow this is frustrating.


----------



## winniemoo1

I came off the pill (microgynon) in april 2010 cycle were been 35-37days but not one since october. Done several tests all negative so just a waiting game now. Started agnus castus a few day ago so this may kick start things fingers crossed. Nice to no I'm not only one going through this xxx


----------



## Soili

My periods have always been irregular, then I was on the pill for 7 years (I did do a few 1-month breaks while on it, because I wanted to see if my period was still coming fine on its own). After I stopped it, I had perfectly timed periods for 3 months, but then it got all irregular again. It's funny, because I usually have a perfect 30 days cycle every other month, but it's the months in between that's always longer (40 days max so far). I was wondering if my ovaries are working on different schedules or something. I finally scheduled a OB appointment for the beginning of February to see if she can find any reason for it. In the meantime I'm changing my diet drastically, because I wanna make sure it's not because if my rather poor eating habits.


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm on to cd41 now...it's _possible_ that I ovulated over the weekend, as my temp has gone up. But it's still a waiting game - FF won't confirm that I've ov'd for another 3 days or so...and that's if my temp stays up :dohh:

So annoying that the medical profession refuses to help until you've been struggling for over a year. I plan to go to see the GP when I'm on cd80, as then I'll have skipped two periods. I really hope it doesn't come to that though!


----------



## rubberducky88

So I'm on day 46 now and still no AF :-(

How are you girls holding up xx


----------



## Broody1976

This thread both reassures me and scares me!! 

I came off the pill in December after 16 years - I was taking Femodene.

I should have had a visit from AF today, assuming a 28 day cycle but... nothing so far. And given what you ladies are saying, I shouldn't expect anything, anytime soon.

Sigh.... oh well!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Just wanted to say hi and give you some PMA and hope ladies! - I had terribly irregular cycles when we were trying for our first son a couple of years ago (prior to that I had been on the pill for 10 yrs). We got there tho with the help of opks, temping and pre-seed.

I wanted to say in particular, don't panic if you have a dodgy looking chart one month and a lack of opks - the cycle before we conceived, I had just started charting and my temps were flat all month, no +opk and then af arrived out of the blue. I was devastated and convinced my body wasn't ever going to do what it was supposed to because of the pill! However, just the cycle after this, the temps followed a really sensible pattern and we conceived our little boy - it would have been nearly a 6wk cycle from memory, so my body took a while to gear up to ov, but it happened!...

...I guess what I'm trying to say is don't panic if you get a dud cycle - I think one month your body can fail you so cruelly due to the after effects of the pill, yet the next month it might do everything it's supposed to!

I was also part of a long cycles r us thread on here back then and one of the other ladies got her bfp in an incredibly long cycle - to give you hope, it does happen.

I got so annoyed at the time that the dr's don't give you a heads up on how the pill can temporarily mess up your cycles. I actually got really talked down to by one of them when I suggested coming off it ahead of TTCing to get my body back into a pattern beforehand! She talked to me like I was about 12! Grrr!

Lots of baby dust to you all! x


----------



## Monkey monkey

Day 53 and no sign, really stressful month tho? This is cycle 2 following pill, first cycle was 41 days. When should I go docs? Was thinking of going if no sign at day 84 (3 months no sign), what you think?


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey ladies :hi:

Sorry I'm only just getting round to posting back on here, I didn't come on here last night!! Soooooo... how is everyone doing today?

Sparkle1980 - That's brilliant that your cycles have become regular, it gives some hope to us ladies! Let's all hope you get your :bfp: soon :thumbup:

Rubberducky88 - It is such a drag waiting for 1st AF, as you just don't know when it will come. But, be assured it will come hunni. The symptoms are a nightmare!! I have definitely noticed a difference in my skin since stopping BCP. The 2nd cycle off BCP I was convinced I was PG as I had allsorts of symptoms, and didn't even know half of them existed until I looked it up, but then found out that the craze of hormones after BCP can give you similar symptoms as being PG. Our bodies are definitely cruel :cry:

Mommytorres - No and yes... you can't O if you don't have AF as the unfertilised egg has to go somewhere (AF) but you can O/ start to O again at any point, so if you are not having AF regularly then you can obviously O at any point in time. Hope that helps? Have you recently come off BCP?

Wouldluvabub - That's good that they will start running tests in 2mths though, but let's hope you get lucky before that!! When I went after 6mths he just said it was normal and to give it time, so it's definitely good that they are investigating for you. Let us know how you get on.

Amaryllisred - That actually sounds quite hopeful babe, your cycles don't seem to be miles apart and if EWCM makes this cycle back on track then I would go with the last AF being the start of CD1 again. Plus if you had EWCM in last couple days I'd say get :sex: as many women get EWCM for a little while before O so you could be O'ing soon :thumbup: Keep us posted on how you get on! Don't worry about the long post, we all know what this is like and are all here to offer support :flower: Not many people know we are TTC either, that's why this forum is brilliant. Men aren't quite the same at offering support, they don't quite "get it" do they!?

Patientgirl - Let's hope AF comes for you in the next couple of weeks and your cycles return to a "normal" pattern straight away. GL to you hun, and keep us posted on how it pans out! But, if they don't return when you hope please remember it is normal and we are all here for you. It will come!

Musiclover - I was regular before and now am irregular, so I wouldn't worry too much about what happened before the pill. Alot of women go on the pill in younger years because teenage cycles are irregular, but that is normal and they should regulate as years go on. Keep us posted on how this cycle goes. We are always here for you. Let's hope they resume with a nice pattern :hugs:

Winniemoo1 - Oh dear, what a frustration to have had regular cycles then for your cycles to go hay-wire! My fingers are crossed that the AC works a treat!! Hopefully your body has just had a wobbler and decided to have a whack cycle and will return to your previous pattern after this one. It is completely normal to have the odd annovulatory cycle every now and again. I have hope for you babe, but please let us know how the AC goes.

Soili - Maybe your ovaries are not quite in sync like you say!? Are you on a good cycle this one or a whack cycle? :haha: I'm sure that everything is working OK hun, and I have hope you will catch that bubs soon enough! I am tryin to get a better diet too, everything I read about irregular cycles says about diet being a common culprit! Could always do with losing a couple of lb's too, before I pile it back on when I get PG (finally).

Katiekittykat - How are you today Katie? I agree the docs don't quite put you in the picture of what to expect do they!!! Aawww how nice that a lady gave you some extra AC. Hopefully you won't need them though hun, as I'm sure they'll kick start your body into action soon!

Broody1976 - Oohhh there's a lot of ladies came off the pill Nov/Dec time!! Hopefully AF doesn't stay away too long, let us know how this cycle goes :hugs:

Lucylu - Great news Lucy, that really does give hope to us! May I ask if your regular cycles were 6wks also? How irregular were your cycles at worst?

Monkeymonkey - Still no sign of AF?? My first post-pill cycle was 41 days :thumbup: Let's hope you don't have to wait that long, but if you do I don't blame you trying the docs, I'm sure it's not normal to go 3mths without AF but my doc didn't seem concerned when I went after 6mths on CD70!! Let us know how you go.

Wooooaaaahh sorry for the long post, but didn't expect so many ladies to have posted and I'm a bit behind! :haha:

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing OK today? And that spirits are high - we need to keep up the PMA :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## MrsBucko

Hi all,

It's all really frustrating isn't it! I,m on day 80 and counting. I've been doing opks morning and night and the only one that came close to a positive was this morning, but I'm still unsure if it was or not. Fingers crossed though!
I've only had my withdrawal period and then nothing else. I've got an appointment with the nurse on Thursday anyway so going to speak about all this with her.

Good luck to you all, sending you bAbydust x x


----------



## staceyw10

Hi All:flower:

Some of you know me and my story, some dont so i'll run through it quickly lol

I came off my pill in April 2010 had long cycles but AF gradually got into a routine of about 26ish days until 13th Oct and then i think she took an extended holiday and disappeared :coffee: lol I took AC for about 10 or so days in Dec and as still nothing I went to the docs on 17th Dec and he was concerned that i hadnt seen AF for a while and so sent me for blood tests, smear and also an abdominal scan...blood tests came back fine, awaiting smear and also waiting for scan appointment. He also told me to stop AC as AF should come on her own and not need any help and that he wanted to 'sort' the problem rather than just prescribe tabs to force it.

Anyway, i had lost all heart and hope and have felt very down for the last few weeks, this then turned into terrible moodswings a few days ago and then AF arrived yesterday!!! 

88 days holiday she took lol it was the longest cycle ever for me and i hope that now sshe's back she will sort herself out. it has however given me a new lease of PMA as im back in the running! i cant wait to start using OPK's and get :sex:

sorry for this rather long post :blush: but its good to be back xx


----------



## MrsH1984

Hi Mrsbucko, I feel for you honestly hun... my last cycle was 70 days! I'm on CD61 (i think) today :cry: At least we all have eachother in this, and we know we are not the only ones going through this. It's so frustrating though, our bodies can be cruel!!

Hey staceyw10, that must have been a nightmare! Thinking that your body finally wanted to play ball and then.... NOPE!! What an evil trick! Good that the doc is looking into the reasons for you though, it might be something that is easily fixed! Let us know what your results come back as :hugs:

I hate this waiting around :coffee: xxx


----------



## staceyw10

Hi Mrs H

The waiting is definately the worst part!

I just really hope my body is sorting itself out now :p

Roll on +OPK and the 2ww :)

I recently had readings done and was told by 2 different people that i would concieve/have bfp in March so im trying to be postive as it could be thhis AF that gives me my precious BFP xx


----------



## MrsH1984

It's definitely the wait that's the killer!! I keep saying to my DH when I get upset, that it's not the not being pregnant as much as the not knowing what the hell my body is doing! I would LOVE to be pregnant like yesterday!! But if I'm honest I think I would be able to cope a bit better if I at least knew my body was signing from the same song sheet!! I don't like the thought that it can take upto a year to sort your body out, THEN it takes an average healthy couple upto a year to conceive!! I honestly never realised it would be this hard! :(

GL for your March BFP though hunni, please make sure you pop in and give us some hope when it does happen xxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :flower:

cd42 for me, and my temp went down this morning, so it looks like I didn't ov over the weekend. But...I have just got my darkest OPK yet so FX something is starting to happen!


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey Katie, my fingers are tightly crossed that something is on its way!! Would you class it as positive? Booooo that the temp dropped this morning too! No sign of anything from me, CD61 for me today, so I'm with you there hun on the long wait :cry:

Somethings got to start working at some point, surely??? xxx


----------



## lula

I'm on day 72 and today is the first day I have noticed egg-white looking cervical mucous so hoping that's a good sign! My temps have been really stable (from 97.1 to 97.5) the past 15 days so maybe that is good too.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, the EWCM on CD22 left as quickly as it came... we BD'd on CD21, 22, and 24-- this is all counting from that weird AF that came early. I know what you mean about not caring as much about being pregnant as just knowing what the heck is going on! That's why even AF is welcome, 'cause it gives me a starting point for next month. Anyway, I'm gonna guess that today is CD27 of what seems to be hovering around a 35 day cycle, which puts me just inside the 2ww. Let the imaginary symptom spotting begin. Anyone else expecting AF around the 21st?


----------



## JH1982

Hi all, I am more of a reader than a writer on the forum but I thought I would share my experience, hope you don't mind!

I came off the pill at the end of June 2010 and had my withdrawal bleed 25th June - 28th. I then had a very very light period 9th - 11th July. I had one day of bleeding on 31st July. I was already taking agnus castus but my friend recommend milk thistle (she said it clears out the liver which is where some of the chemicals from the pill get stuck). I started bleeding four days later on 27th and had a period until 29th August. 

I started charting on 27th August, this cycle was 28 days but only 6 day luteal phase, my next cycle was 32 days with 7 day luteal phase, then 28 days with 8 day luteal phase. For the next cycle because I was worried about the luteal phase I started taking a B6 complex (Holland & Barratt B50s). I have stopped the agnus castus and milk thistle as I felt my cycle was regular just the luteal phase problem. I also reduced my exercise as I read that too much exercise can affect the luteal phase. My last cycle was 37 days with a 14 day luteal phase! I was convinced I was pregnant was the luteal phase was so much longer but then AF came :-( . I am now on day 14 of my current cycle, no sign of ovualtion yet which is a bit annoying as I was hoping it would come on day 14ish and I would have a 14 day luteal phase again and finally be normal but it appears not! 

I'm sorry this is quite long and drawn out but I guess what i'm trying to say is have you guys tried milk thistle? It seemed to do the trick for me cycle wise, my periods also became very normal after the milk thistle. I'm still working on the luteal phase thing but hopefully I will ovulate within the next few days and have another 14 day luteal phase (or even get pregnant this month!).


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks for the tip about the milk thistle - I may well give that a go next cycle. Where do you get it from and how much did you take?

I did an OPK with FMU this morning and it was as dark as the one from last night - I'd say about 60% was as dark as the control line - and then I did another one at 11am and it was back to being really faint. So...I think that might have been my surge. My temp dipped a little bit this morning, so together with yesterday's drop in temperature it's looking good. I just need everyone to say a little prayer that my temp goes up either tomorrow or Friday...:thumbup:


----------



## HalfThyme007

MrsH1984 said:


> It's definitely the wait that's the killer!! I keep saying to my DH when I get upset, that it's not the not being pregnant as much as the not knowing what the hell my body is doing! I would LOVE to be pregnant like yesterday!! But if I'm honest I think I would be able to cope a bit better if I at least knew my body was signing from the same song sheet!! I don't like the thought that it can take upto a year to sort your body out, THEN it takes an average healthy couple upto a year to conceive!! I honestly never realised it would be this hard! :(
> 
> GL for your March BFP though hunni, please make sure you pop in and give us some hope when it does happen xxxxx

I was JUST saying the same thing to my husband last night -- I would love to be pregnant, but at this point I'd settle for just knowing that my body is working as its supposed to!!

I've never ever had regular cycles except on BC, and just came off last month to TTC and I'm really really REALLY hoping my body will fix itself and ovulate on its own so I don't have to drag my body through fertility treatments. 

I just want to push a 'fix' button, or become a psychic so I can see the future and know it all turns out okay. :)


----------



## JH1982

Hi katiekittykat I got it from Holland & Barrett and took the recommended amount, have tried to post the link but it won't let me as I have posted less than 10 times so it thinks its spam. I only bought the one pack, took them and didn't buy any more as I felt happy with the result & cycle has stayed regularish!


----------



## Broody1976

JH1982 said:


> Hi katiekittykat I got it from Holland & Barrett and took the recommended amount, have tried to post the link but it won't let me as I have posted less than 10 times so it thinks its spam. I only bought the one pack, took them and didn't buy any more as I felt happy with the result & cycle has stayed regularish!

JH - Do you have to wait for a new cycle to start before taking the Milk Thistle? 

I might give it a go, but I'm waiting for my first proper period since coming off BC. Should I wait till a new cycle or start taking it now?


----------



## katiekittykat

If no BFP this cycle, I think I'll give it a go for next. I just want to get this damn Pill out of my system!! ASAP!!


----------



## JH1982

I don't really know when it's best to start I think I just started it the day I bought it as I just wanted to get on with it! I guess take it any time as it will start helping your liver clear out as soon as you start


----------



## finallyready

OMG LADIES! THIS THREAD IS AWESOME!!!

May I share my story? I'll give you the quick run down:

I came off Tri-cyclen (PILL) in July 2010 after being on it for 12yrs with NO breaks as the dr said not to go off it until we are 100% ready. Well, in July we were ready and NO AF; I was super excited and took a million Tests but all BFNs! I went to the DR in OCT to ask what was going on, he said to be patient and that it takes a while to regulate. OMG WTF? Why didnt' he tell me that before??? So I wait, and wait and wait...all the while taking random PT's b/c when you arent' getting AF there is always a 'chance'. Then Nov comes and I spot lightly for 1 week. Then nothing in December! 

So I read online a product called FERTIL-AID - I ordered the pills and started taking them along with FERTIL-TEA; I only took it for 2 days and boom AF arrives Last week in full force. Not spotting like in Nov but full on AF! YEAH!!! Now I dont' think it had anything to do with the Fertil Aid b/c it was barely in my system, but I have continued to take it anyways. 

I am praying that with this full on AF that means that I ovulated. I am waiting for some OPKs to come in the mail so I can confirm this. (They won't come for this cycle but hopefully I can use them in Feb). As much as I want a BFP I'll be happy with AF coming in Feb because at least that means I am regular and therefore, back in the game.

It is so nice to see that I am not alone! I think the Pill is Evil and will NEVER EVER take it again. I have joked on other forums when girls keep talking about getting BFPs that I really hope for a BFO (BIG FAT OVULATION) LOL b/c we can't the BFP without first getting the BFO!

Bless this group! :dust: to all!!!! :)


----------



## rubberducky88

How's everyone doing?? I'm on CD49 and still no sign of AF!! Grrrrrrr xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I totally feel like I'm getting AF today-- but that would make for a 28 day cycle or 44 if you don't count that last weird early short one. Ugh! (I mean, either one would be okay, but not when I've been hovering around 35 days.) I'm really tempted to spend some money on some OPK's just to get a better idea of what's going on, but I don't want to get more invested so that I'm just more disappointed every month. Suggestions? Do you all feel this to be the case?


----------



## winniemoo1

Could honestly cry today still no signs of AF. Just can't understand why its doing my head in, all the worse scenarios are going through my head. Arghhh nothing ever seems easy. Rant over xxxx


----------



## cherylbeth

Just had a neg test after 6 weeks of no witch!!! Was on microgynon at 13 to try and contol periods, came off pill in July 2010, been trying for 2 months... Periods have been 28, 32,29,34 and 43 :-( feels like there's something wrong with me... Y's it so hard ... What I'd give for a "normal" 28 day cycle


----------



## mrspjlover

Hi Everyone,

My story is this: I came off Cerezette on December 2nd 2010 and got my withdrawl bleed on December 5th so I was quite hopeful however I am now 43 days later and nothing. I took a break from the pill once before about 3 years ago and i wasnt married at the time or thinking of babies so didnt really give it any thought but i had periods so i am confident it will show eventually.

I don't really understand the whole testing for ov thing and with 43 days so far have no idea when to test anyway so I'm kinda in no mans land at the mo but my plan is to just sit it out and then try and track it after the first period.

Anyone know of any vitamins etc that help bring on Ovulation?

Great Thread, really interesting read.

xx


----------



## mrspjlover

AmaryllisRed said:


> Sigh. Just reading these makes me feel better to have company. Came off the pill in August. Cycles so far: 38 days, 33 days, 35 days. Then after having a normal period on Dec. 1, another one on Dec. 17??? But this one was shorter and just weird. I dunno. So now I don't know if I should start counting from that one or not. If I count from that one, it's now CD23, which would sort of make sense for me because I had ewcm two days ago... CD21... which would bring me back around to about a 35 day cycle. You think that random 16 day thing was just a weird short cycle due to coming off the pill even though I seemed to be regulating?
> I haven't been temping or using OPKs just because I am already so disappointed every month when AF comes and I feel like the more effort I put into it, the more disappointed I'll be.
> Sorry for the long post. I'm new around here. I needed someone to talk to 'cause no one really knows we're trying. :)

Hi there,

Feel the same - no one knows we are trying and reallly want company on it to help with the worry and anxiety. I know what you mean about putting the effort in makes for more disapointment. I feel when its the weekend and i have loads of things planned i forget for abit and feel worry free and just let things take their course but i work from home so when the week comes round i look in my dairy and suddenly am reminded when i finished the pill and i think god that bloody witch hasnt come yet and spend the next 4 hours looking up why!

Good luck to us x


----------



## mrspjlover

rubberducky88 said:


> So I'm on day 46 now and still no AF :-(
> 
> How are you girls holding up xx

I am day 46 now too - frustrating and i am becoming abit of a hypercondriac over it! 

Any sign for you?


----------



## plutosblue

Oooo I hope you don't mind if I join :blush:

Was on Migrogynon for 6 years, stopped July 09

July 09 - BC withdrawal bleed. (After 6 months of nothing diagnosed with Post-pill Ammenorhhea)
June 22nd 2010 - FINALLY!! First Natural AF post pill. 
September 19th 2010.
October 27th 2010.
Dec 26th 2010.

So its been 11 months, then 3 months, then 1 month 1 week, then about 2 months. 

Just waiting for the next one...!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The internet is totally a double-edged sword, isn't it? It is really nice to meet people going through the same thing, but-- I look up every little symptom to see if it could mean pregnancy... even though I am probably 7dpo and wouldn't yet have any symptoms. Argh. I read somewhere that it's a good idea to let yourself TTC-obsess for only a certain window of time per day, and try not to think about it otherwise. For that reason, I'm going to try not to come back here until tomorrow. :)


----------



## Mrsturner

Hi,

I came off the pill May 2010. My periods have varied from 28 - 39 days with no sign that they are evening out. I am currently day 33 with no sign that my period is on the horizon and i did a test to make sure!

I am beginning to feel a bit down that nothing is happening. I made the fatal mistake of telling everyone we were trying, and now everyone constantly asks if im pregnant - or if im not drinking alcohol, jumping to conclusions!

Im relieved to see im not on my own, and there are plenty of people out there just like me.

I was on Microgynon for 10 years without a break.


----------



## wouldluvabub

rubberducky88 said:


> How's everyone doing?? I'm on CD49 and still no sign of AF!! Grrrrrrr xx

I'm CD50!! And 3 weeks ago I had period pain for a good 2 weeks but nothing happened. Now it's just gone away and I'm beginning to think it will never show up again.


----------



## MrsBucko

Hi all,
In my last post I put that I was on day 80, but worked itout and it's more like cd105! :wacko:
Anyway I went to the nurse today and convinced her to do some blood tests. So to anyone else out these worrying I'd suggest to go to the docs and see what they'll do x


----------



## katiekittykat

I got my positive OPK today!! cd44!!



For all ladies wanting to try and jump start their cycle - try Agnus Castus. I started taking it on cd36 and I've got my first ever positive OPK today!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBucko

Hi Katie,
I started taking agnus cast us last week so fingers crossed it'll work for me.
Congrats on your first positive opk. Good luck x x


----------



## katiekittykat

MrsBucko said:


> Hi Katie,
> I started taking agnus cast us last week so fingers crossed it'll work for me.
> Congrats on your first positive opk. Good luck x x

Good luck to you too - I really hope AC does the trick :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

i am never going on bcp again. I was on marvelon for about 3 years, and microgynon for a few months. i loved marvelon but came off it over 1 yr ago. in thr past year my periods are rare. pre~pill they were, long, like 36 days, but since, i didnt get one At all for about 90 days, then the same, then, 70, then i think 63, 36 ( i thought wow maybe normal) then 47!!

sooo annoying even tho we are only ntnp!! no idea if/when i ovulate argh


----------



## angelpants

Morning everyone....hope you don't mind me gatecrashing!!!!
I have been searching for a thread like this for AGES!!!
I came off the pill May 2010 to TTC (13yrs no break), since then my cycles have been ranging from 44 at the longest and 33 at the shortest and averaging around 38days.
I am now on CD39 with no sign of the witch and 2 BFN's (not even a hint of a line - proper stark white!!) I have been to the doctors for blood tests in november and she said i had a low rate on progesterone, however she sent me away and asked for hubby to do a sperm test in the new year. (Just waiting for AF to show her ugly mug before he does this) she also told me that she would refer us to a Fertility Specialist Feb time if we wanted (Hell yeah! After 8months of BFN's and cycles all over the place it's about bloomin' time!!) it's sooooo exhausting and really upsetting to think that my body isn't doing what the heck it's supposed to do.....
Really it's a mystery mankind has lasted this long - it's bloody hard procreating!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok - so nice to know there are others who share the same frustrations!!!!!

xx


----------



## rubberducky88

Day 50 - still no sign of AF :-(


----------



## wouldluvabub

rubberducky88 said:


> Day 50 - still no sign of AF :-(

We are exactly the same. CD50 no sign of anything.. :(


----------



## rubberducky88

wouldluvabub said:


> rubberducky88 said:
> 
> 
> Day 50 - still no sign of AF :-(
> 
> We are exactly the same. CD50 no sign of anything.. :(Click to expand...

I'll add you as a friend, we can keep each other going!! xx:kiss:


----------



## MrsH1984

Hi there ladies, how are you all doing today?

CD 60-something for me today :cry: "dear body and bits... just quit already, you are soooo boring me with this waiting now, just give me that bloody egg!! Have a word with yourself!!" :haha:

Hey *JH1982*, thank you for the tip on Milk Thistle, I think I may look into that one :thumbup:

Haha *finallyready*, LOVE the BFO!! You're right though, that's the important bit to get right first!! That's why I get so disheartened really, I don't even feel like we're actually trying... how can you try to make a baby when your body won't even give you the egg!! It makes you feel just useless :cry: Good news about the fertil-aid though, let's hope that it has set you back on track! Keep us posted hun!

*Amaryllisred*... any signs of AF yet hunni? I know that's crap to see AF arrive, but at least it might show that you are having a "normal" cycle and then hopefully it will mean you're on your way to getting that BFP!? And yes... the internet is EVIL!! I self-diagnose the worst possible problems when I'm feel low on PMA!! I try not to look nowadays, and even choosy on what threads I read on here too! I'm trying to not overly-stress (well no more than I'm already doing), but I'm sure you know how that goes out the window at times!!

*Winniemoo1* - Anything??? :hugs:

*Cherylbeth* - welcome! I would try and not let it dishearten you too much, you're previous cycles all look good, they are all at least in the "normal" range. This cycle is probably just a one-off annovulatory one or even just a bit of a longer one. It is completely normal to have the odd weird cycle, and many women do. Try and boost that PMA for a beautiful BFP next month, we all know you can do it!! :hugs:

*mrspjlover *:hi: that's what we are all here for hunni, to share experiences and offer support, or even just to listen to the odd rant! It is such a frustrating time, and I'm sure none of us were prepared for the rollercoaster that TTC is.

Welcome *Plutosblue*!! Let's hope the next one shows up (or doesn't show up at all! ;) ) at a reasonable time and that your cycles are finally fixing themselve, because blooming heck it sounds like you've had your fill of irregularity!! GL to you :flower:

Hi *mrsturner*! Oohhh I hate when people ask "the question"!! Hardly anyone knows we are TTC for that very reason, but there is one specific person who does know who asks, I usually just avoid the question!! Could you not possibly tell the people that know that you are taking a break to let your body even itself out etc? At least that way it takes the pressure off you a bit.

*Wouldluvabub *- I have period type pains quite often in my cycle and I have no idea what it is, so can't really offer you any words of wisdom there. I go through all sorts of thoughts like "oohh O must be coming, this has to be O pain" "oohh at least AF is on it's way and I can start a fresh" "oohh maybe I did O after all last week and my chart is just wrong, 'cuz I MUST be PG!" "ggrr I MUST have Endo or PCOS as I have pains all the time!!" - This all starts your mind going into over-drive, it's so frustrating!! I'm sure we're going mad hunni :haha:

Woah *MrsBucko*, that's only cycle and a half!! Glad your doc is doing tests though, hopefully they sort it out for you. Please keep us posted :hugs:

*Katiekittykat*... AAAARRRRGGGHHH there is a glimmer of hope in this thread!! Let's hope the OPK's are right and FF confirms in next couple of days! Sounds like all bases are covered too ;) Maybe you can be our first BFP on here! Fingers crossed for Katiekittykat :D

*Josephine3* - bodies definitely don't make it easy for you, just when you have a glimmer of hope that everything is resuming to the way it should be, it goes back on its word and screws it back up again!! I really hope everything evens out real soon for you though so you can start actively TTC! Let us know how this cycle goes.

*Angelpants*, of course we don't mind you gatecrashing, the more the merrier!! Oh that's godd that they are doing some tests etc, some docs won't do anything for a year! It really is crap that our bodies won't play ball, I always feel so blooming useless! Haha I agree, it sure is a mystery :haha: It does make me wonder though how some women come off BCP and return to normal and some women don't... what's the bloody difference between us and them eh!?!? Hopefully you won't need the tests after all hun, keep us posted :hugs:

*Rubberducky88*, ah hunni I can't really say anything to make it better, but I can offer you a massive :hugs: We can all at least rant to eachother!!

Sorry for the long post again! I've tried to split the responses out so I don't bore you all!!

HUGE hugs to all you lovely ladies!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I had a little temp dip as well today, so I'm almost sure that today is O day!! I can't wait to go to sleep, wake up and take my temperature!

But there's a little matter of :sex: I have to attend to first....:haha:

Really hope something starts to happen for all the other post-pill survivors soon - but there is hope! :hugs:


----------



## finallyready

I Can't believe all the posts that have come through on this new thread! It is actually kinda scary how many people have had issues since stopping BC! I mean, I am kinda glad to know it is not just me, but at the same time I know how utterly upsetting it is to be in this position and to constantly be taking Tests because if you haven't had AF in a long time you never know! I wouldn't wish this on anyone. 

I have a good friend of mine who has been on the Pill even longer than I was (I was 12yrs) I think she is going on 13 or 14 and she is getting married Aug 2011. She told me as soon as she gets married she wants to quite the pill and start TTC! I've told her she might want to come off it now to let her body sort itself out first, because I am all messed up, but she didnt' seemed concerned. Watch her get BFP straight away! haha(I hope she does) but at the same time I hope she doesnt' get her hopes up. 

I really really really wish I knew this could have happened so I could have stopped BC 2yrs ago! Sorry for the rant! I'm looking forward to :sex: this week :D Good Luck to everyone too.


----------



## missangie

I want to hug you all because I know how frusterating this process is!!!!

I had my withdrawal bleed beginning of April after stopping bc and did not see AF until middle/end of August and then she went MIA again so I took Provera in October to induce a period and had a 55 day cycle which recently ended and I actually Oed! Praying I will have a "normal" 28 day cycle and that my body is back to how it used to be before I was on the pill (which was very regular 28 day cycles)

I went to the doctor in June and and was doing acupuncture and finally in August had blood work done and ultrasounds which confirmed that I do NOT have PCOS or anything else that they can see. I then was sent to the OBGYN in Oct and she gave me provera and told me to keep trying for a full year. I then called and said I was very frusterated because it is impossible to try when you dont ovulate so she reffered me to fertility nurse who I saw in December and she ordered Day 22 blood work and many other tests (all of which I had in August) and then I see my doctor again in Feb. to discuss what to do next. However, a week after I saw the fertility nurse it when I noticed that I actually Ovulated (I have been temping and doing OPKs like crazy!) 

So now I am still temping and still doing OPKs daily and am just praying I will O soon. I will be going in for day 22 tests soon though and then see what my doc says in feb.


----------



## missangie

finallyready said:


> I have a good friend of mine who has been on the Pill even longer than I was (I was 12yrs) I think she is going on 13 or 14 and she is getting married Aug 2011. She told me as soon as she gets married she wants to quite the pill and start TTC! I've told her she might want to come off it now to let her body sort itself out first, because I am all messed up, but she didnt' seemed concerned. Watch her get BFP straight away! haha(I hope she does) but at the same time I hope she doesnt' get her hopes up.


two close friends stopped bc a few months after me and one is 12 wks and the other is 23 wks prego! Both of them had regular periods right away. JEALOUS!!


----------



## missangie

finallyready said:


> OMG LADIES! THIS THREAD IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> May I share my story? I'll give you the quick run down:
> 
> I came off Tri-cyclen (PILL) in July 2010 after being on it for 12yrs with NO breaks as the dr said not to go off it until we are 100% ready. Well, in July we were ready and NO AF; I was super excited and took a million Tests but all BFNs! I went to the DR in OCT to ask what was going on, he said to be patient and that it takes a while to regulate. OMG WTF? Why didnt' he tell me that before??? So I wait, and wait and wait...all the while taking random PT's b/c when you arent' getting AF there is always a 'chance'. Then Nov comes and I spot lightly for 1 week. Then nothing in December!
> 
> So I read online a product called FERTIL-AID - I ordered the pills and started taking them along with FERTIL-TEA; I only took it for 2 days and boom AF arrives Last week in full force. Not spotting like in Nov but full on AF! YEAH!!! Now I dont' think it had anything to do with the Fertil Aid b/c it was barely in my system, but I have continued to take it anyways.
> 
> I am praying that with this full on AF that means that I ovulated. I am waiting for some OPKs to come in the mail so I can confirm this. (They won't come for this cycle but hopefully I can use them in Feb). As much as I want a BFP I'll be happy with AF coming in Feb because at least that means I am regular and therefore, back in the game.
> 
> It is so nice to see that I am not alone! I think the Pill is Evil and will NEVER EVER take it again. I have joked on other forums when girls keep talking about getting BFPs that I really hope for a BFO (BIG FAT OVULATION) LOL b/c we can't the BFP without first getting the BFO!
> 
> Bless this group! :dust: to all!!!! :)

I knew you would be on this thread!! :flower: 

Bring on the BFO!!:happydance:


----------



## Danielle_jone

SO SO glad i found this thread!!! i am off bcp in sept- NO regular cycles, of course :(

32 days, 40 days, 41 days ect...4 months ttc- no luck with no proof of O as well (as per fertility strips). 

WHAT IS THIS SOY you girls are talking about though???????????????


----------



## Danielle_jone

missangie- Good luck girl, i AF 3 month off the pill- STILL no O and no regular cycles. I have been doing charting, cm & bt and OPK's EVERDAY 2 times a day with no O. UGH. Not cool!!!


----------



## finallyready

Yeah Miss Angie! :hugs: I'm glad you found this Thread...Isn't it great? We are not alone! :winkwink:

[/QUOTE]two close friends stopped bc a few months after me and one is 12 wks and the other is 23 wks prego! Both of them had regular periods right away. JEALOUS!! [/QUOTE]

Ummmm yes I am VERY Jelous TOO! Sooo not fair! :hissy: I have a feeling that this is our month...:happydance:


----------



## missangie

finallyready said:


> Yeah Miss Angie! :hugs: I'm glad you found this Thread...Isn't it great? We are not alone! :winkwink:
> 
> Ummmm yes I am VERY Jelous TOO! Sooo not fair! :hissy: I have a feeling that this is our month...:happydance:


I didnt realize we are so close in our cycle! Its a race to see who O's first ;-)


----------



## finallyready

I went to the Store to buy some OPKs but was shocked to see they were like $50!!! So I didn't buy any at the store...but ordered a whack of 60 online! So hopefully I get them in the mail this week and can start using them! If not then I'll just have to go by checking CM. I attempted temping but it freaked out DH too much hearing the beep go off in the am haha. He didn't like me doing that so I told him I wouldnt' bother and will just test instead.


----------



## katiekittykat

I didn't quite get the temp shift I was after this morning - it went up a little bit but not enough to make me say I'm 1DPO....but last cycle I had a slow rise so I'm not out yet!!

I'm on cd46.....if this is another false alarm I'm going to let it go this cycle and just wait for AF. I've driven myself to the brink of madness with 72 OPKs, constantly checking CM, drinking gallons of grapefruit juice, taking God knows how many pills every day....:wacko: If I don't get anything by cd78 I'm going to the doctors - that'll be twice as long as my normal cycle.


----------



## wouldluvabub

missangie said:


> finallyready said:
> 
> 
> I have a good friend of mine who has been on the Pill even longer than I was (I was 12yrs) I think she is going on 13 or 14 and she is getting married Aug 2011. She told me as soon as she gets married she wants to quite the pill and start TTC! I've told her she might want to come off it now to let her body sort itself out first, because I am all messed up, but she didnt' seemed concerned. Watch her get BFP straight away! haha(I hope she does) but at the same time I hope she doesnt' get her hopes up.
> 
> 
> two close friends stopped bc a few months after me and one is 12 wks and the other is 23 wks prego! Both of them had regular periods right away. JEALOUS!!Click to expand...

Thats super unfair!! I would have been a mess. A friend of mine got her BFP like last week and wont shut up about it. I was so depressed I could hardly look at her for like 3 days (only because she decided she wanted a baby just because I did) Grrr.... I'm not asking to be preggers just have a regular cycle...:growlmad:


----------



## MrsH1984

Goo morning ladies, and welcome to all those newbies!!

Katiekittykat - Hope the :sex: went with a bang! :haha: Sorry you didn't get the shift you were hoping for, but as you say it may take time so give it a couple of days! I know what it's like to be mad!! Heehee

finallyready - I know I can't believe how many either. Suppose the more joiners, the more support for eachother! It is definitely comforting to know you're not alone, but scary that it is so common so you don't know when this is going to correct itself. Some people just won't listen, I'm not entirely sure I would have because everyone I know it happened straight after BC, so naively assumed "it won't be me" like everything else! But it has to happen to someone, as we all know well!!

Missangie - thank you for the :hugs: Hopefully your body has decided anough is enough for you then hun, and will give you back your regular O! Keep us posted on the results!

Danielle_jone - We feel your pain hunni! We're all in this together, and we will all get our BFP! I took soy this cycle, and didn't work its wonders on me! I'm CD 60-something!

Wouldluvabub - That's exactly what I wish for in the first instance, so we can actually try and enjoy the :sex: again! The irregular cycles just adds too much stress :cry:

Well, I've had 3 days of the highest temps I've had so far and FF has given me dashed cross-hairs! We won't have caught it in a million years, but if it is in deed O at least I have O'ed! I'm not sure if it's a happy or sad thing though (IYKWIM)!? Will I have to wait another 80+ days for my BFP!? The silver lining will be; something IS happening finally and I can check my LP etc and expect AF, I've never been able to do that since BCP!

Hope you are all well. Have a lovely weekend xxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Congrats on the crosshairs MrsH1984 :hugs: I can't wait until I see mine :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My back hurts (and my neck?!) and I'm weepy. _Could_ be preggo signs I suppose, but pretty sure it's just the witch. FX for everyone else. :) I'm on day 30, btw. I'll be suspicious if I make it past 38, since that was my longest so far.


----------



## MrsH1984

Amaryllisred - let's hope this is good news for you then hunni, we're all crossing our fingers for you, we need a BFP from one of us soon!!! Keep us updated xxx

Katiekittykat - I would join you in the celebrations but we won't have caught it, so I'm not sure whether I'm happy or not to see them tbh! I'm dreading the thought of waiting 2wks of AF then another 60-spmething days before I O again! I'm sure yours are on the way chic xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

FX the Agnus Castus will sort us both out next cycle :hugs: No more 50+ day cycles for us!!


----------



## staceyw10

Hi all, 

Just popping in quickly to say hello! 

AF has gone now for me and im on CD7 so will be starting OPK's soon and hopefully i will O and get busy lol!!

Also had a letter for my ab scan and its on 14th Feb.....of all the days they could give me, i may find out on what is THE romantic day of the year that I have PCOS :( or maybe this will be our cycle and the screen will show something else for us!!

FX hey!!

Also I have some AC here if anyone wants them. I think there is approx 90 in the bottle and they are from Holland and Barrett. I bought them to bring on AF but as my doc is doing tests etc i dont need them. if anyone wants them just send me a message with your address and i'll get them in the post on Monday (dont want anything for them, just would rather them be if use to someone :) )

FX for us all the get our BFP's x x x


----------



## MrsH1984

Hi Staceyw10! Good news that AF has finished, now to get busy and get that BFP!! I really hope you get good news on the 14th, if not a bubba in there at least an all clear so you can go home and celebrate V-day in style!!! ;)

I would really like the AC please if you haven't got rid of them!? I will PM you my details if you still have them.

Fingers crossed this is your cycle hunni xxxxx


----------



## MrsH1984

katiekittykat said:


> FX the Agnus Castus will sort us both out next cycle :hugs: No more 50+ day cycles for us!!

That's the PMA we need Katiekittykat!!! Gimme an O, gimme a V... remember to cheer loud hunni!! :haha: xxxxx


----------



## staceyw10

Congrats Katiekittykat!! Now just get busy and dtd lol and i'll keep (nearly) everything crossed for you!! :) I really hope this is your cycle xx

Mrs H i've put the AC in a mail bag and have them ready to post for Monday. Hope they work their magic and help you out!

FX and babydust to all for our BFP's


----------



## missangie

Hi all. Im having a really rough day. I just got in the mail all of the estimated costs to move forward with my infertility visits (just with the first round of testing before my actual appt) and it is way more then I was thinking and I am just really sad. 

I am PRAYING I will O again naturally and not have it be another 8 months until I do


----------



## MrsH1984

Oh no missangie, that is not good news :hugs:

I take it you are in either in the States or somewehere similar (i.e. no free health service)? Does insurance not cover fertility? It really sucks that women are not able to have fertility services at free of charge (or even low cost at least)!

I don't know what else to say sweetie, nothing I can say will make you feel any better, but I can lend an ear (well eye really) for you to rant to!?

Do they offer a payment plan sort of thing, if it does become needed? Is there anything else you could try without getting fertility specialists involved?

I do however have high hopes that everything will sort itself out, and everything will resume as normal. I've just read back to see when you came off BCP etc (sorry I can't remember everyone's story), and see it was April. Plus any tests you have already had done are OK, plus you O'ed last cycle. I stopped BCP last Feb, and I am still hopeful that everything will sort itself out soon for me too. We can do this hun, we will both be Mommies one day!!! I'm sure you won't need the fertility work done, please try and put that to the back of your mind and look to getting a regular cycle etc. It will happen, I'm certain of it :hugs:

MASSIVE hugs to you hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :flower:

Good luck staceyw10!! Same to you missangie :hugs: - I really hope it works out for you xx

Well, my temp dropped right down this morning, so O hasn't happened as I expected :nope: It _could_ happen today I guess...I have AF like cramps so maybe this is it. Like everyone on this thread, I'm getting very tired of second guessing my body!

Any news from you MrsH1984? Symptom spotting much? :haha:


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey Katiekittykat!

This all sounds very familiar... "well maybe it's today, or maybe it was actually that day but charts will correct in a day or so"... it's so freaking frustrating isn't it hun!! Last cycle (that ended up being 70 days) I went through a whole load of scenarios with myself of what was happening, that's why in the end I had to just put the thrmometer in my cupboard, abandon all OPK's etc and forget about it for the rest of the cycle... I was going bloody mad!! :haha: Then this cycle, I had a long AF, did SOY and had temp dip on the day I had a +OPK and shift the next day, and this was just CD17, so all seemed sooo perfect! Well, needless to say that it didn't actually happen :cry: as now I'm on CD66.

What I'm trying to say hunni is please try not reading too much into it, as you will go even more mad (we're all blooming mad). Keep up with the BD etc and try and read into it after the cycle has happened etc. I know that is near on impossible to do for a woman who really wants a baby, I can't take my own advice that often!

I do really hope you're right though, and O will make an imminent arrival. Seems you have your BD timed well for it being soon etc, we'll be stalking your chart over the next few days, please come back to us with some good news in a fortnight!

Temps still high for me! I'm not SS as there's not a chance we'll have caught it, but I have to say that I have had "symptoms", even though there'll be no bubba there. It's sort of made me quite calm really, as now I know all the "early symptoms" can be just O and will hopefully help me out when we are in with a good chance in the future, so I don't become a mad SS

Can't wait to see tomorrow's temp for you Katiekittykat, keep us updated xxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I know totally what you mean - I've been driven to the brink of madness this cycle! If this is a false start it'll be the 4th since cd9 :dohh:

I've already decided that if it is, I'm just going to let it go for this cycle and wait for AF. It was always my plan to DTD tonight anyway, so if it is - brilliant, if it's not we'll just have to keep waiting :coffee: I'll still temp so I can at least see what's occurring (and so I can take it to the GP if needed), but I'm not doing OPKs again this cycle.


----------



## rubberducky88

CD52 and no AF - joy of joys!!!!!!
I'm not even hoping for a BFP at the moment, i'm just praying for AF to come and stay!!! LOL I just want to know my body is working again! Stupid evil BC!


----------



## katiekittykat

rubberducky88 said:


> CD52 and no AF - joy of joys!!!!!!
> I'm not even hoping for a BFP at the moment, i'm just praying for AF to come and stay!!! LOL I just want to know my body is working again! Stupid evil BC!

Do you know if you ovulated or not?


----------



## rubberducky88

katiekittykat said:


> rubberducky88 said:
> 
> 
> CD52 and no AF - joy of joys!!!!!!
> I'm not even hoping for a BFP at the moment, i'm just praying for AF to come and stay!!! LOL I just want to know my body is working again! Stupid evil BC!
> 
> Do you know if you ovulated or not?Click to expand...

No, i'm new to the whole TTC thing and I haven't invested in any thermometers and things yet. But a couple of weeks ago I did feel warmer than I usually do (usually cold aall the time) and I was feeling a tugging sensation in my right lower abdomen, I also had white discharge (tmi I know!!) So i'm thinking I may have done.

I need to invest in a thermometer I think! xx:kiss:


----------



## katiekittykat

Definitely get a thermometer - otherwise you'll be forever guessing! At least use OPKs.....:hugs:


----------



## finallyready

missangie said:


> Hi all. Im having a really rough day. I just got in the mail all of the estimated costs to move forward with my infertility visits (just with the first round of testing before my actual appt) and it is way more then I was thinking and I am just really sad.
> 
> I am PRAYING I will O again naturally and not have it be another 8 months until I do

Hey Miss Angie.....that really sucks! If I happen OV this month (I'll let you know if I actually get a positive OPK and if I dont' get BFP but AF comes at a normal time, then I really really think you should give the Fertil-Aid stuff a try! 

Check out these links for customer reviews....what really stood out for me where the ladies that took it to have their cycles regulate from stopping BC (Exactly the same problem all of us are having) Again, I don't know if it is working for me or not, but if I do OV/BFP/AF then I would say it is working and is most likely cheaper than you tests are going to be. The way I looked at it is it couldn't hurt? 

-make sure you scroll to the FertilAid for WOMEN review and scroll down to see them all!
https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/testimonials.html#fawomen

this link is from amazon so unbiased reviews...where the one above is from the actual Fertiaid website:
https://www.amazon.com/FertilAid-Wo...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

It seems to me that it doesn't benefit those who already have normal cycles. 

Good Luck darling and we are always here if you need to vent!:hugs:


----------



## missangie

*thank you all so much! *I am feeling better today. I am in the states and have great insurance however not for infertility. I think Im going to hold off on the all the tests and my next appt and see what happens with this cycle. 

Finallyready, I am going to go read the reviews right now. I am definitely curious to see what happens with your cycle this time! I have also been reading a lot about soy isoflavones. I might try that.. I dont know yet!


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm now taking Vitex (which seems to be essentially what Fertilaid is) - started taking it on cd36 and I've eventually ov'd on cd47 :happydance:

I took soy isoflavones this cycle (100mg cd3-7) and it seems to have delayed ovulation by almost 3 weeks :growlmad: I heard a lot of success stories, so it's not the same for everyone but I certainly won't be taking it again!

So....my test date is 4 Feb. We DTD on all the right days so I'm now just waiting for Mother Nature to run her course!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Best news today after 52 days AF finally showed up! I am so happy! I wouldn't say I am back to normal in any sense but I am so happy its finally showed up..!!! Ahh.. Can not wipe the smile off my face! :D


----------



## katiekittykat

wouldluvabub said:


> Best news today after 52 days AF finally showed up! I am so happy! I wouldn't say I am back to normal in any sense but I am so happy its finally showed up..!!! Ahh.. Can not wipe the smile off my face! :D

Brilliant :hugs:


----------



## rubberducky88

wouldluvabub said:


> Best news today after 52 days AF finally showed up! I am so happy! I wouldn't say I am back to normal in any sense but I am so happy its finally showed up..!!! Ahh.. Can not wipe the smile off my face! :D

How crazy is that - my AF showed up on CD52 yesterday as well!! Seems our body's are in tune hahaha!

Wooohooooo :happydance:


----------



## finallyready

The one thing that I really LOVE about this thread is how happy we get when we get AF! HAHAHA on some of the other threads I'm on it is obviously a major bummer...but at the same time, when you don't see her for many many weeks/months it can get very nerve racking so when she actually does show it is amazing and I'm glad we all can appreciate that. 

Cheers to LOTS of :sex: this month which will hopefully lead to lots of :BFP: for February :)


----------



## JH1982

katiekittykat do you know it's normal to have a temperature dip after ovulation?

Have you read "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler? It says "some women notice they tend to have a pattern of a temperature drop on Day 2 of their thermal shift, followed by a substantial rise in temperature until their period...For pregnancy achievers you should assume that you ovulated about the day of or day after your peak day, the last day of wet-quality cervical fluid or lubricative vaginal sensation"

Hope this helps!


----------



## katiekittykat

JH1982 said:


> katiekittykat do you know it's normal to have a temperature dip after ovulation?
> 
> Have you read "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler? It says "some women notice they tend to have a pattern of a temperature drop on Day 2 of their thermal shift, followed by a substantial rise in temperature until their period...For pregnancy achievers you should assume that you ovulated about the day of or day after your peak day, the last day of wet-quality cervical fluid or lubricative vaginal sensation"
> 
> Hope this helps!

I haven't read the book - the way I understood it was that your temp dipped for ov and then rose as of 1DPO...it's the progesterone that keeps your temp high during the LP. There may well be an estrogen surge when your temp dips, or for implantation, but last cycle my temp went up for ov and stayed there. I guess I'm just going on my chart for last cycle for guidance. I don't think Toni Weschler has a section for women with cycles like mine :rofl: She is right though - my CM has totally dried up today!


----------



## MrsBucko

Hi all,
It's good to see that for a lot of you AF has finally shown her face.
Unfortunately I'm on cd108 and getting very impatient!
I've been taking agnus castus for over a week so hopefully that will help start ovulation.

Good luck to you all x x


----------



## wouldluvabub

rubberducky88 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Best news today after 52 days AF finally showed up! I am so happy! I wouldn't say I am back to normal in any sense but I am so happy its finally showed up..!!! Ahh.. Can not wipe the smile off my face! :D
> 
> How crazy is that - my AF showed up on CD52 yesterday as well!! Seems our body's are in tune hahaha!
> 
> Wooohooooo :happydance:Click to expand...

Ha ha that's crazy!!! How cool if we got our BFP at the same time :)


----------



## mrspjlover

Hi Girls,

Happy to report that AF showed up today on CD 48. For reference i have been taking Vit B/Folic Acid/Iron/Omega 3 Fish Oil and a vit C and zinc tonic drink along with an hours exercise 3 times a week.

How is everyone else getting on?

Much Love x


----------



## katiekittykat

If my temp stays the same, or goes up even a teeny bit tomorrow, FF will confirm that I ov'd on cd47 :happydance:


----------



## mrspjlover

Great news Katie - hope things are getting clearer for tracking your next cycle.

I'm currently just celebrating first proper period off the pill, won't be celebrating any from here on in though.


----------



## katiekittykat

mrspjlover said:


> Great news Katie - hope things are getting clearer for tracking your next cycle.
> 
> I'm currently just celebrating first proper period off the pill, won't be celebrating any from here on in though.

I hope so - this has been the hardest one yet....

Good luck for this cycle mrspjlover....FX AF doesn't show up again for another 9 months xx


----------



## felix

hi ladies sorry to gate crash, but at all sounds soooo famillar.
I've already got two lovely little ones #1 took 10 months to conceive, #2 was a fluke came 6 months earlier than I was planning, and we are now ttc#3 and its prooving every bit as tricky as #1. 
I've been off microgynon for over 5 yrs so a can't blame that anymore. But still have crazy cycles, the month before we started trying this time round I had a 32 day cycle, and its been down hill since then, that was my shortest and the longest was 60 days. Its driving me potty, I'm now on day 34 and have been having stomach ache the whole month on and off, I don't temp or use ovulation tests as I don't want to try to hard if that makes sense.. figure I might get too stressed, plus dh isn't overly keen on the idea of 3, if it happened he would be really happy but he says he is already really happy with the two we have and doesnt feel the need to try for any more... thing is I have always wanted 3 and well once you have started to think about it its hard to turn your brain off isn't it. I had heard that if your cycle is over about 40 days it means you didn't ovulate but since I don't test I don't know if thats true... anyone else heard that?


----------



## katiekittykat

felix said:


> hi ladies sorry to gate crash, but at all sounds soooo famillar.
> I've already got two lovely little ones #1 took 10 months to conceive, #2 was a fluke came 6 months earlier than I was planning, and we are now ttc#3 and its prooving every bit as tricky as #1.
> I've been off microgynon for over 5 yrs so a can't blame that anymore. But still have crazy cycles, the month before we started trying this time round I had a 32 day cycle, and its been down hill since then, that was my shortest and the longest was 60 days. Its driving me potty, I'm now on day 34 and have been having stomach ache the whole month on and off, I don't temp or use ovulation tests as I don't want to try to hard if that makes sense.. figure I might get too stressed, plus dh isn't overly keen on the idea of 3, if it happened he would be really happy but he says he is already really happy with the two we have and doesnt feel the need to try for any more... thing is I have always wanted 3 and well once you have started to think about it its hard to turn your brain off isn't it. I had heard that if your cycle is over about 40 days it means you didn't ovulate but since I don't test I don't know if thats true... anyone else heard that?

I just ovulated on cd47, so it can't be true! :hugs:


----------



## staceyw10

MrsH1984 - did you get the AC i posted?? xx


----------



## missangie

katiekittykat said:


> I just ovulated on cd47, so it can't be true! :hugs:



:happydance: WOOHOO!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Ov still not confirmed, as my temp went down again today. If it sky-rockets tomorrow, then FF will still say cd47.

I've got a doctors appointment for Monday - this is just getting silly.


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey ladies, how is everyone today?

*Rubberducky88 & Wudluvabub* - Woohoo to seeing AF finally! How weird is it that you both are "in tune"!! I got so excited when my last AF came (after 10wks) that I wanted to shout it to everyone at work (luckily I didn't)!! I was so excited that I HAD to tell someone... I knew DH wouldn't quite understand (in his eyes it would just mean that I wasn't PG) and hardly anyone knows, so I text my best friend and said random message but just to let you know after 10wks I've finally come on, I'm sooo excited!! She was actually just as excited :haha:

*Finallyready* - How is the Fertilaid working out?

*Missangie* - So glad you are feeling a little better, this TTC thing sure is a rollercoaster of emotions! :hugs:

*Mrsbucko* - Still no AF? I don't know what to say to you hun. I lost the plot at CD70, and I was hoping that they would never be that long again, but it is CD70 again today! :dohh:

*Mrspjlover* - Good news on seeing AF :thumbsup: how odd are we for being excited at seeing it!? :haha:

*Felix* - Having a cycle outside the "norm" (24-35 days, or something similar) CAN indicate that there is an underlying problem, and/ or that you are not ovulating. People with longer/ shorter cycles can indeed still ovulate and I have seen many pregnancy cycles/ charts with long cycles. However that is usually due to post-pill cycles, and as you have been off BC +5yrs that would probably not be the case. If they are in the 30's days then I wouldn't worry too much. Hopefully you can talk DH round, or get the BFP anyway so he has to :haha: GL to you :hugs:

*Staceyw10* - Yes I did, thank you VERY much, you are a sweetie! I have just sent you a PM as I wanted to thank you straight away, and hadn't seent his post yet.

*Katiekittykat* - Woohoo about the O on CD47, 4th Feb is not that long away, hopefully your temps stabilise and geive you the reassurance, and you get some good news soon!!

Well, as for me... I don't know what to do any more :cry: I went to see the docs yesterday, for the 2nd time since TTC (diff doc, as the 1st was not helpful and made me feel stupid!). She made me feel equally as stupid as the first :( She basically said that being on BC for so long makes your hormones go out of whack and they can take time to re-balance. She said it's just nature, and there's nothing they can do, I just have to wait it out and they should normalise in time. I told her it had been a year, and she said it is perfectly normal. I told her that no-one told me that when I went on it, and they said it is generally within 3mths but can be immediate, and she said it is very normal to take a year and there is not likely to be anything wrong. She said the only way anything would be done to regulate my cycle is if (further down the line and after DH doing a SA) then they would refer to a FS, and they "may" do something to regulate, but that's not something the GP surgery get involved in! I did ask if she could recommend a natural supplement I could take to help, she smiled in a patronising way and said that my body will correct itself when it can and I can't do anything to help, it's just NATURE!! The way she spoke to me I felt so belittled I didn't feel I could carry on asking the questions I wanted. My Mum made a valid point about them not getting involved... it costs them money so they don't want to... that's why they refer to FS! I pay NI and never go to the doctors (only when used to get BCP) and I can't get any NH services that I want. I thought the last doc was just a one-off, but she was no different, obviously GP's just don't want to know :(

The only thing left is to take the AC when AF arrives. Let's hope it does wonders, I have my fingers crossed, but I have it crossed for all of us!

Sorry for the long post again, I needed that rant xxxxxxxxx


----------



## finallyready

MISSANGIE - any sign of OV?

KATIEKITTYKAT-will this be your first time seeing the dr? I went off my BC in July and I went to my dr in Oct when I wasn't getting regular cycles and he did absolutely nothing. It was a complete waste of time. He just looked at me and said it takes time and didn't want to see me until it had been a year or until my next regular checkup which was another 6 months away! 
My point is that don't get discouraged if your doc isn't very helpful. If he/she asks how long you've been off the pill...you might want to say it has been longer than it has so they take you more seriously? Just a thought....I just remember I felt so lost leaving the office. I thought for sure he'd want to at the very least take blood work or something. Good luck! and keep us posted! :hugs:

MRSH - I think it is going great! I got a positive OPK on Monday :) so I am really excited about that. I posted picks on the Early 30's TTC thread to get the ladies input as to if it looked + or not and they agreed it did! So I am thrilled. The first week of Feb will be the trues test....FX for either a BFP or AF...yes I know it sounds sad, but I will be happy with AF cause at least I'll know I'm getting regular...but BFP would be amazing! (I'm not holding my breath..one thing at a time) :)


----------



## MrsH1984

finallyready said:


> MRSH - I think it is going great! I got a positive OPK on Monday :) so I am really excited about that. I posted picks on the Early 30's TTC thread to get the ladies input as to if it looked + or not and they agreed it did! So I am thrilled. The first week of Feb will be the trues test....FX for either a BFP or AF...yes I know it sounds sad, but I will be happy with AF cause at least I'll know I'm getting regular...but BFP would be amazing! (I'm not holding my breath..one thing at a time) :)

YAAAAYYY that is brilliant news about the +OPK!! I can't remember (sorry) do you temp also? I really hope this is your lucky month, we really need a bit of positive news in this thread to spur us all on :D Keep us very much updated, we want to hear it ALL :haha: I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## finallyready

MrsH1984 said:


> finallyready said:
> 
> 
> MRSH - I think it is going great! I got a positive OPK on Monday :) so I am really excited about that. I posted picks on the Early 30's TTC thread to get the ladies input as to if it looked + or not and they agreed it did! So I am thrilled. The first week of Feb will be the trues test....FX for either a BFP or AF...yes I know it sounds sad, but I will be happy with AF cause at least I'll know I'm getting regular...but BFP would be amazing! (I'm not holding my breath..one thing at a time) :)
> 
> YAAAAYYY that is brilliant news about the +OPK!! I can't remember (sorry) do you temp also? I really hope this is your lucky month, we really need a bit of positive news in this thread to spur us all on :D Keep us very much updated, we want to hear it ALL :haha: I have everything crossed for you xxxClick to expand...

No Temping...! I started to this cycle, but they say to do it correctly you need to do it in the AM same time every day and before you get out of bed. Needless to say my DH was very annoyed with it, and when he heard it go off in the am he said it sounded freaky (thinking as to why I was taking it) he doesn't want to have too much pressure...wants us to just 'have fun'. So no temping! So I don't know 100% if I did OV, I'll find out in 2 weeks if I did or not though.


----------



## MrsH1984

Men... I just can't understand them :dohh:

Well, I have high hopes for at least an AF on time so you can have some reassurance in the Fertilaid and knowing when to expect AF etc... but I hope more for a BFP xxx


----------



## rubberducky88

Mrs:1984 sorry the drs have been so crap for you. They say it is NATURE - yet BC is not NATURE is it!! Annoys me!!

Well my AF decided not to stick around so I have no idea what is going on, in fact she never really arrived properly. I got very very light, then spotting then it stopped so no idea if it even was AF :cry:

:kiss:


----------



## MrsBucko

Hi MrsH,

Nope, there's still no sign of AF and am on cd111 now. I went to see the nurse last week and convinced her to take some blood tests (after saying I was worried and wanted it to ease my mind :) ). So I went to the docs and he said all was normal apart from b12 was slightly low so they'll retest that in 2 months. Anyway I've got to give them a urine sample so they can double check I'm not pregnant and if not he'll give me something to kick start my periods which is a result!
That's bad that the doctors aren't more sympathetic! Yeah I think a agnus castus is worth a try, loads of people on here have said it's worked for them so fingers crossed it'll work for you. Have you ovulated yet? If not you could maybe start taking it now??

So Katie, if I was you I'd definitely go to the doctors if you're worried. It seems some doctors will test earlier than others so it's worth a try. And even if not they should at least note on your records the details so they'll have it if you need to go again.

It does make me laugh that we're in a trying to conceive forum and there are so many of us that'll be happy when AF shows up. Xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

rubberducky88 said:


> Mrs:1984 sorry the drs have been so crap for you. They say it is NATURE - yet BC is not NATURE is it!! Annoys me!!
> 
> Well my AF decided not to stick around so I have no idea what is going on, in fact she never really arrived properly. I got very very light, then spotting then it stopped so no idea if it even was AF :cry:
> 
> :kiss:

Hey this is pretty crap about af! I was getting worried as normally I have pretty heavy af and this one was very light and at one point I thought it was gone. But 3 days if light/spotting and it's here in full force! If only we all had a crystal ball we could look into and know the future hey!


----------



## rubberducky88

wouldluvabub said:


> rubberducky88 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs:1984 sorry the drs have been so crap for you. They say it is NATURE - yet BC is not NATURE is it!! Annoys me!!
> 
> Well my AF decided not to stick around so I have no idea what is going on, in fact she never really arrived properly. I got very very light, then spotting then it stopped so no idea if it even was AF :cry:
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Hey this is pretty crap about af! I was getting worried as normally I have pretty heavy af and this one was very light and at one point I thought it was gone. But 3 days if light/spotting and it's here in full force! If only we all had a crystal ball we could look into and know the future hey!Click to expand...

You're lucky AF stayed around - mine is officially gone!! She buggered off! I don't even have to use anything anymore, no spotting anymore either :cry:
Sooo odd!! Can't wait til everything is back to normal


----------



## staceyw10

Evening all, 

Just been catching up and see a few of you have been let down by the Dr's :growlmad: im really sorry to hear that.

The dr i saw and the one who referred me for blood tests and a scan said it does not have to be 12 mths at all. 

apparently they tell you to wait 12 months as this is the "normal" time it can take a healthy couple to conceive!! i was honest and told him we had been ttc since April and that AF was getting more regular and then just stopped in Oct. he was concerned about this and rather than prescribe provera, wanted to know why AF had stopped and so referred me.

Please dont feel silly when going to the Dr's and asking questions, remember you are entitled to it!

xx


----------



## finallyready

rubberducky88 said:


> Mrs:1984 sorry the drs have been so crap for you. They say it is NATURE - yet BC is not NATURE is it!! Annoys me!!
> 
> Well my AF decided not to stick around so I have no idea what is going on, in fact she never really arrived properly. I got very very light, then spotting then it stopped so no idea if it even was AF :cry:
> 
> :kiss:

Rubberducky if it is any consolation for you, what you are describing is something that happened to me in November! I had been of BCP since July and had NOTHING! Then the beginning of Nov I had spotting for a few days. Nothing heavy, but enough to notice on a pad. I noticed it was very dark brown, not bright red. I was convinced it was AF but it went away and December I had NOTHING! But in Jan she arrived full force like I remember pre-BC days. So my point in telling you this is don't get too discouraged if you have nothing next month because AF my just sneak up on you when you least expect it, like she did with me. FX you don't have to wait as long as I did! :hugs:


----------



## missangie

Glad everyone has been updating on here!

MrsH, I am sorry the doctors arent taking you seriously it sounds like. Once I was referred to my OBGYN she pretty much said the same thing and I left so frusterated that there was nothing I can do so I sent her an email with how I felt and she immediately referred me to the FS. Be persistent!

Finallyready, no sign of O yet. FF is saying I have but I had one high temp after a night of drinking a bit too much! My OPKs are getting darker, I thought tonights was almost pos so maybe tomorrow it will be??


----------



## finallyready

MISSANGIE - FX cross it is coming tomorrow!! :) BD just in case!! This month I actually cut out all caffiene and alcohal. (apparently I can't spell!) I used to drink coffee every single day and I would drink sociably (and I am a very social person) haha. So I decided to cut it all out. I read that drinking coffee and booze can make it harder to concieve. Who knows if it is true or not, but thought I'll stop it all for 2 months (until my trip to Florida in March)!


----------



## missangie

I had cut out caffeine and alcohol too for a few months but then got frusterated that I wasnt even Oing or get AF so I decided to just go back to what I normally do (I only have 12oz of coffee every day IF that, some days I wont have any and I will have a drink or two once a week or every other week. however the other night I had 3 and they were a little too strong, wasnt feeling so hot the next day! yikes!) 

I posted a pick of my OPKs in another thread cause they all seem to look the same these past few days, darker but not positive and its driving me crazy cause I keep thinking I will O soon but it still hasnt given me a positvie one. FF is saying I Od but I dont think thats correct... 

DH and I are BDing every other night this cycle until I get a pos OPK and then will BD that day and the following two days. If this is going to turn out to be another LOOOONG cycle then I think we are gonna go crazy. (Or maybe Im already there hehe) 

How do the rest of you plan your BDing with your crazy cycles? Do you just do it when you feel like it, do you wait till you get a pos OPK, do you have a "schedule"


----------



## missangie

Oh gosh, me again! :blush: 

I am a POAS freak today! Right after posting I went and did another OPK and got this https://img15.imageshack.us/i/175md.jpg/https://img15.imageshack.us/i/175md.jpg/

I spoke to soon before, this one is actually darker then the others! Not quite positive or positive? I usually pee in a cup and then do the OPK and if it looked maybe pos I would then do the smiley face digi one but I forgot! oops! I think I do the digi one next time i have to pee tonight and see if I get a smiley face!

Anyway, sorry for another update from me. Hope all of you have had a more productive day then I have :winkwink:


----------



## finallyready

I think ur almost there MissAngie :). I bet tomorrow will be ur day!


----------



## finallyready

Any updates Missangie???

For me, I thought I had a positive OPK last monday....then the OPKs started getting lighter on Tues and Wed and Thurs...so I stopped taking them...then Sat and Sun I had major CM! (sorry TMI) I would classify it has Creamy like...it was Watery when I got my pos opk. 

So now I don't know what to think? Maybe I ov'd on the weekend instead? DH and I BD on Sat and Sun just in case.....so who knows...I am now very confused....I guess time shall tell in two weeks!!! I hope AF comes or BFP...I really don't want to have to go through not getting either one!!!!


----------



## missangie

The mystery O here, too! Dont you hate that?

I still havent seen a real convincing positive OPK and they have been lighter and lighter these past few days. FF still says I O'd and I did have some small amounts of EWCM the day before FF is suggesting as O day. I dont know, Im just baffled and will just wait to see if AF shows up.

Im really tired of BDing every other night, I think DH and I both want a break from it but I feel like we should stick to the routine just in case I havent actually O'd. 

Who else misses the days where BDing wasnt planned and was spontaneous and fun. AHHH cant wait to go back to that!!


----------



## Trishg21

Hi ladies! I'm here to gate crash you all! :haha: 

I stopped my BC the end of Nov. had my withdrawal bleed for about 3 days and nothing since! Currently on CD 56. Had a blood test done with my doctor just to make sure and I am definitely not pg. 

I just started temping a few days ago so I am not sure if I already ovulated, or if I even am going to ovulate! It is so frustrating. Especially when DH and I do :sex: all I can think is, 'If only I was O'ing!'. *sigh* hopefully things straighten out. But the longer AF stays away to more worried I get.


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Missangie - I see from your ticker that you are 5DPO!?!?

Trishg21 - Welcome, the more the merrier on this thread (well actually I don't like to think of too many women going through these crazy cycles, but YKWIM!). As you can see from the ladies on here, it seems very normal for such a long cycle, and I'm sure either O or AF will show up soon. The bad news is that unfortunately you just have to ride it out, and "try" and be patient (we all know this is near on impossible - we're all crazy here :haha: ) I'd definitely say keep at the temping though, it may not mean anything to you now, but you can use it as reference for future cycles. Lte us know how you get on.

Any news from anyone else? Nothing to report this end :( xxxxx


----------



## winniemoo1

So, reset my cbfm last week on the off chance I may ovulate after taking agnus castus for around 2 weeks. Today I got my first ever positive opk and three bars and the egg on the cbfm. Sods law that I'm working tonight until 10pm, I finally see light at the end of the tunnel. Tried to upload pics from photo bucket but can't get it to work. Xx


----------



## MrsH1984

Great news Winniemoo1 :thumbup: You have 12-36 hours 'til you even ovulate and egg can live for 12-24 hours, so just BD when you can, I'm sure you'll still be in with a chance! GL xxx


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 

I came off the pill at the start of December, had my withdrawl bleed straight away. I then got a positive ovulation test on CD23 and AF arrived on CD33. 
I am currently on my second cycle and am on CD19 and am waiting for a positive OPK. 
I am praying that i am lucky and my cycles start to regulate out quite quickly, but i know that may not happen. 

I was on Microgynon for 9 years and Yasmin for 2 years without a break. 

x


----------



## MrsH1984

Hi there berniegroves! Sounds like you have a good chance at resuming a regular normal cycle straight after BCP. GL and let us know how this cycle goes xx


----------



## MrsH1984

OK ladies, I'm a little bit excited so needed to share this with someone, and who better than you lovely lot (sorry for TMI in advance)...

As you all know my cycles have been long/ irregular and the cycles I had charted there was no sign of O! My temps have been fairly erratic too! Well, CD63 my temps shot up and stayed up (it was a lovely sight to see, I'd never seen a chart of my own like it) and FF detected O at CD62. I didn't want to become too convinced as my temps have seemed to shift before (but never like this) and then turned into nothing. Well, today (CD75 and 13DPO) I've had AF cramps and when I just went to the loo I had pink CM on the loo paper!!!!!

I know it's weird we get excited when we see AF, but at least it shows that a) I have actually ovulated, and b) that even if AF comes in full flow tomorrow I have at least a LP of 13 days... both are good news in my eyes!

And... my last AF lasted 11 days, so I'm hoping that my body has "had a word with itself" and decided to get it's ass into gear and give me a normal cycle. Just got to hope that next cycle becomes a little more regular. But at least it gives me hope that I have finally O'ed, and so I will keep up with the OPK's no matter how long the cycle is, and hopefully we can get this TTC properly going!

Sorry for the long post girls, you know how excited women ramble :haha:

I will let you know if/ when she arrives :D xxx


----------



## plutosblue

:thumbup: Thats great news MrsH!! I felt the same after 11 months, even though I didn't get my BFP I finally had a period!

I have been feeling good today too :wohoo: On CD 30 and I can feel twinges - hoping this is OV finally about to happen :wacko: Come ooooonnn!! :haha:


----------



## Trishg21

Good news MrsH! Hopefully your body is getting into gear and getting ready for baby! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsH1984

Ooohh plutosblue I hope you're right and O is coming soon, let us know how the next few days go!!

Thank u trishg, your comment made me a little excited, the thought of a bubba doesn't seem so impossible after all, can't believe I'm excited to be having a visit from the witch!!

Thanks ladies! Let's start bringing some good news onto this thread girls xxx


----------



## plutosblue

It's funny most threads shoo the witch away but we couldn't be happier!! We are obviously easily pleased :rofl:

You never know that spotting could be implantation :winkwink:


----------



## finallyready

Mrs H! Congrats :) I remember when AF first came to me and I had a bit of spotting the day before..and was like omg omg is this it? is it really coming? then the next AM yep she was here! LOL I felt like I was a 13yr old girl again haha! :) I remember I just wanted to yell out loud I got my period yeah!


----------



## missangie

woohoo MrsH!!! GREAT news!

and welcome to all the newbies, glad to have you join us (but not glad you are in this situation!)

yes, I THINK I am 5DPO. I never saw a pos OPK but i did have a really dark, not yet positive one a day or two before FF is suggesting I O'd and I had EWCM (not much though) the day before too... SOOO in a week or so AF should be here or if Im super luck I will see a BFP (but not holding my breath)


----------



## Trishg21

I was goofing around tonight and decided for some reason to take my temp. (I take it every morning around the same time). This morning it was 97.3 and tonight it was 98.3! So now I am kinda excited to see if it stays up tomorrow morning because maybe I FINALLY ovulated. DH and I BD'd last night too! :happydance: (Not tonight though because he had to work really late and was very tired)


----------



## Polegirl23

Hi all, I came on here to post about not having had a period since I came off the pill in December and found this thread already exists. I'm now on CD46 and nothing yet! Made a docs appointment for Fri as it's really getting me down but just feel like I want to cry today :( I was so excited about starting trying and it just seems my body isn't working properly. I did my first ever test last week but it was negative, and I don't think I realised how dissapointed I would be to see that, I think I'd kind of convinced myself it was going to be positive. I don't think this getting pregnant thing is going to be as easy as I imagined!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay Mrs H! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Zodiac

I'm still learning how to navigate my way through this site- but I am SO glad I found this thread!!

Here's a bit of history- was on HBC for 9 years, about 2 years after having my daughter (she's 13 now!!) started with Depo for about 3-4 years, never got AF while on it. I started hearing bad things on how it can mess with fertility and I have a close friend who miscarried 2x when getting off the depo shots. So I got a new GYN and tried Nuvaring- didn't like it- then finally went on the pill Yasmine then Yaz for a few months. I stood on that untill 2008. I felt like I needed to give my body a break from the hormones. Oh boy was I right. I got less sick, dropped weight, and my moods improved 100% Cycles started to regulate almost right away. AF came right away after ending the last pack of BCP and I got on a average 30-33 day cycle.

Fast forward to 2009/2010- Cycle was regular for the most part except for training season when AF would be very light and sometimes late. My season ended this July 2010. AF still would come very light- like I could get through the whole day with just a panty liner. August I got the AF from hell so I figured things where just getting back to normal. Nope!! Sept & Oct AF was acting up again. Still came on time but I would have a heavy flow for 1 day and then only spot for the next 2 days and that's it.

DH and I decided we want to TTC winter 2011 so during my Annual GYN exam in Nov. I explained the situation. She suggested getting back on BCP (Loestrin 24FE) for 3 months just to regulate, and also started me on pre-natals. I have being on BCP. I didn't last the full 2 months b/c I didn't like the way I felt. No period between the 1st two packs, gained some weight (which is crazy b/c I am a very fit person) and I was getting moody as hell.

I tool my last pill on January 8th 2011. As of today no bleeding, no AF. DH and I said we would wait untill my 1st real period before TTC. I'm getting worried instead of fixing my cycles I just screwed it up more.

I started on Vitex (chasteberry) on 1/17/2011 and I've been drinking Parsely tea starting this week to try to induce AF. Nothing yet:nope:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That just doesn't make sense to me why your doc would suggest BCP when you were TTC. Is there evidence that going on it for three months and coming off is helpful in TTC?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I came off bcp about 3 months ago first period was 40 day and most recent was 37 is so annoying as I used to be bang on 28 days x


----------



## lula

On day 86 today and just got my lab results back from last week. Everything was normal except for FSH which was very high at 48. I am so upset about that and cannot stop crying. Everything I read about that high of a level is awful. She gave me Provera to take for 5 days to bring on a period but I don't know if that will help me ovulate. I'm so upset.


----------



## Cara89

Hey! Soooo glad I found this forum! My cycles suck right along with everyone else's and I always feel like screaming either show me a bfp, some symptoms or show me some AF. Heck, I'd be happy to have :witch: land, at least then I'd know that even if it means a bfn, then I'm still in the game. 

DF and I discussed the TTC issue and we decided (on Valentine's Day) that I'd come off my bcp's when I was finished that current pack, which obv was Mar 2010. Since then I have had a grand total of 5 cycles, and am on cycle 6 atm. Of course the lenghts varied with no particular pattern, which sucks. 

Cycle #1: 41 days
Cycle #2: 60 days
Cycle #3: 66 days
Cycle #4: 41 days
Cycle #5: 68 days
Cycle #6: 50 days and counting. 

:dust: to everyone, and if not bfps then here's hoping :witch: lands soon so we can move on to our next cycle!


----------



## Zodiac

AmaryllisRed said:


> That just doesn't make sense to me why your doc would suggest BCP when you were TTC. Is there evidence that going on it for three months and coming off is helpful in TTC?

She thought maybe I wasn't ovulating so the low dose of hormone would help my body get back on track. Also, it is a belief that the first few month after getting off BCP actually increases your changes of getting pregnant.

I have heard this theory before and know people who got pregnant almost right away. Guess I'm not of those people. To me it makes more sense to at least wait for your 1st normal period after getting off the pill to better calculate date of conception.


----------



## misstee

Hi all, 
Glad to see Im not the only one in this predicament!!
Came off the pill in June 2010 - Withdrawal bleed in July 2010 but since then absolutely nothing....currently on day 210!!!!!
As I already have a 13 year old daughter both of the doctors I have seen will not help as apparently i do not fit in with the NHS guidelines and any help with my menstral cycle is classed as fertility help?? Get that...got to love the NHS!!

Who'd have thought that I would be wishing to have period but hey ho!!

Up until I met my current partner I didnt think i wanted any more children, however now i am desperate for another baby.
Even harder now all my friends and work colleagues are managing to get pregnant just by sneezing!!
Rant over - Please get in touch if you fancy a chat.............

Tasha


----------



## ams

I am glad that I found this as well.... Got off the pill Sept 09. Nothing in Oct
Nov 19 09
Dec 21 09(32 day cycle)
Jan 25 10(35 day)
March 13 10(47 day)
April 19 10(37 day)
May 31 10(42 day)
July 1 10(31 day)
August 29 10(31 day)
Oct 22 10(54 day)
Dec 6 10(45 day)
Jan 6 11(31 day)

Doc says they wont do anything unless I go more than 90 days with out a period and that this is all completely normal...Meanwhile before I got on bc I had regular cycles averaging 28-32 days...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What's NHS?


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Glad to know I'm not they only one having problems after getting off the pill. It's been 10 months since I got off the pill. After 7 months, my doctor tried to induce a period with progesterone. I did two rounds of the progesterone and nothing!!! So frustrated!!! Then I had to get a new doctor. I guess it is uncommon to not be able to induce AF with progesterone. My old doc spoke to a friend of his who happens to be a fertility specialist, and they came to the conclusion that I needed IVF. WTF???!!! Um, I had to tell him that there's going to be a whole heck of a lot more testing done before we can come to the conclusion that I need IVF. Very discouraging and scary. Is this doctor full of crap? Or does he really think this? I got a second opinion. My new doc is trying to induce AF with an estrogen prime followed by progesterone, and I also did an ultra sound today. I've been cramping, I hope this means I'm building a lining and will a period after this round of hormones. But will I have gain back the ability to have periods on my own if I do get AF? I don't know, but I'm praying. What I would give to have periods, again!!!


----------



## mrspjlover

Update from me is i am on CD9 after a very short 2.5 day period. Last cycle was 45 Days and i have no clue what my LP length is so i have worked with an average of 13 which gives me the date of Jan19th as my Ov Date - roughly! So After reading all your stories (so helpfull thanks to everyone) i have bought OV Sticks this month which should arrive in a few days so i am going to go on those for abit of direction this month. Also going on a 3 week holiday a week on saturday so hoping the sunshine will put us in the mood for lots of Bding he he.

Mrs H - how you doing?

Lula - So sorry to read your sad news - hope you find away through this


----------



## Trishg21

Welcome to everyone! Sorry we are all in this frustrating situation but at least we have eachother.

CD 58 and no sign of AF or Ovulation. Thought maybe it was coming a couple days ago but my temp went back down.:dohh:

My doctor has told me the same thing - that unless I haven't had a period for 90 days there is nothing to do because everything else has been healthy. I think that I might go crazy if I go 90 days! I never thought I would want my period so much.


----------



## MrsH1984

Hello again ladies!!

*Finallyready* - I wanted to yell last time I got AF, after it being AWOL for 10weeks! I was at work at the time, so thank goodness I didn't :haha: It doesn't get me down like I'm sure it does women with regular cycles, weird I know, but at least I know it's a fresh start and a step closer to getting a normal/ regular cycle back!?

*Missangie* - Oohhh I see from your ticker that you're 7DPO, so you obviously were 5DPO in your last post after all. How do you think you did :sex: wise around the "window"? Can we have fingers crossed for our first BFP?

*Trishg21* - I know you won't want to hear this hun, but I wouldn't even bother taking your temperature at night as it means nothing in the relms of TTC. So much can determine your body temperature. And, your Basal temperature is your "resting temperature" i.e. when you first wake up. If us crazy women got into analysing things like that, they'd lock us up!! :crazy:

*Polegirl23* - Welcome to the thread :hi: Sorry to hear you're feeling down about the lack of cycle :hugs: Please don't be dis-heartened if the docs don't do anything for you, I have been off BCP almost a year and they still tell me this is normal! I hope they do help you out though, you're right this TTC isn't easy. Let us know how it goes.

*Zodiac* - Welcome to the thread! That sounds crazy to me too, for them to put you on BCP when you are TTC. I know that BCP is a way to balance your hormones, but it is a fake cycle and there's no telling what your body will do post-pill (as I'm sure you know). Did you stop your pill mid-pack? Hope AF comes soon :hugs:

*Stevensmummyx* - Hello there! Hopefully your cycles are becoming shorter each time and you'll be within the normal range in no time. GL to you!

*Lula* - Welcome to our thread hun! I can't say as I know much about what levels the hormones should be, and what the high/ low levels actually determine. Did she explain to you? You know where we are if ever you need a chat, TTC is definitely cruel to some people. BIG :hugs: to you hunni.

*Cara89* - Hey there, we stopped BCP at around the same time!!! I stopped BCP last Feb too. And... my first cycle was 41days!! It sucks at how long it can take for menstrual cycles to regulate eh!?

*Misstee* - Welcome to the thread! CD210????? All I can offer for that one hun is big :hugs: Hopefully AF will visit soon and you can kick-start this TTC! Keep us updated when ANYTHING happens.

*Ams* - Welcome! Good news that some of your cycles are in a normal range hun. Do you chart your BBT or anything so you know if you O in those cycles?

*TMWvegas* - Welcome to our thread hun! IVF??? Surely there are LOADS of other tests to do first?! And, I'm sure there must be other ways to bring on AF, or reasons it is staying away and can be treated!? Hopefully your new doc has a little more sense and this cycle gets going soon enough, good news on the cramping! Good for you for standing your ground chic!! Docs have a way of manipulating you, when I went I didn't ask all the questions I wanted as I was made to feel stupid! Keep us updated.

*Mrspjlover* - Hopefully the OPK's will help you out in timing etc. I can't remember, do you chart?

As always, sorry for the rambling!! :haha:

As for me, the witch is here for sure, but only just like spotting, so waiting for the "gush" (sorry tmi :blush: ). I've had cramps, and they've been much worse than other months, so I'm hoping that's a good sign of everything having a good kick-start on the inside!

Hope you are all well today xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So... what's NHS?


----------



## missangie

I am so jealous of those who know that they ovulate around a certain day every month!

THis cycle is driving my crazy! If I discard the temp I had the day after drinking then it says I O'd CD17 (I have it discarded right now) and if I dont discard then it says CD11 was O day. Well I was playing around and entered a temp for tomorrow and it looks like tomorrows temp can potentially change FF to say that I O'd CD11 (even with that one temp discarded) orrrr it will stay the same at CD17...

So confusing. And with my luck, I havent even O'd at all.


----------



## missangie

AmaryllisRed said:


> So... what's NHS?

I dont know.. (didnt want to ignore your question)


----------



## finallyready

*Miss Angie* I would go by when you got your darkest OPK....(not by fertility friend) only because I think you need to have at least 2 regular cycles of data inputted before it is accurate. And since you and your DH have :sex: every other day....you would for sure be in the running! So now you are in your 2 week wait...and I suppose your :witch: is technically due next week (as is mine) so all we can do is sit back and relax and let nature do its thing and FX that by this time next week, either a) :witch: arrives or b) :bfp: 
:dust: :hugs:

And I don't know what_ NHS_ is either?


----------



## lula

The nurse didn't really tell me much about what the FSH level meant. she just told me I had to see a fertility specialist and gave me Provera to start a period. I looked up the FSH level myself (48.7) and basically the labwork said I have premature ovarian failure at age 30. Even IVF probably won't work and only hope would be a donor egg in most cases from what I understand. I was so devastated I had to call out of work yesterday because I just could not stop crying. I feel better about it today and have a fertility specialist appointment in a few weeks. I've only been off the pill 3 months so this is a huge shock. I asked the nurse if the Provera would help anything and she said no it won't help anything but it's just healthy to have a period in general. I started spotting hours after taking the first pill and still am spotting on day 3 of it and I don't know if that means anything or not. I can't believe this one number has devastated me this much. I'm hoping for a miracle that maybe it was a wrong number but I'm sure it probably isn't.


----------



## finallyready

*Lula* :hugs: I wish I could say something that will make you feel better! I'm so sorry to hear that you have gotten this result. I do hope that it is mistake. However, if it is not, and after going over your options you decide to use a donor egg or adopt; your future babe will be super lucky to have you as a momma, :flower: ! It doesn't matter if they are born biologically by you or somebody else, what matters is they will be created by your heart and you will love them and they will love you!

I'm glad the doctors decided to run some tests for you having just recently been off the pill! That way you can get this all figured out sooner; rather than waiting months and months like some of us on here. For all any of us know, we could easily be in your boat and not know it, since so many of our dr's keep telling us to wait....At least you are being proactive with it.

Good luck in your journey and keep us posted! And know we are only a few 'clicks' away if you need someone to vent/talk to!


----------



## Patient girl

missangie said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> So... what's NHS?
> 
> I dont know.. (didnt want to ignore your question)Click to expand...

It's the National Health Service - free healthcare service in the UK, run by the government & available to everyone. Because it's free, level of service isn't always consistent I think it's fair to say!


----------



## missangie

FInallyready, I have my FX for you!! When are you going to test? I am going to wait until 14DPO this time around. Last time I drove myself nuts testing from 9DPO on. :dohh: haha

Lulu :hugs: When do you see the fertility specialist? You are going to be a mommy, one way or another it will happen!!!


----------



## Trishg21

Wow Lulu I am so sorry to hear about your struggles. I have my FX'd for you. I am sure you will be a mother somehow! :hugs:


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Polegirl23 said:


> Hi all, I came on here to post about not having had a period since I came off the pill in December and found this thread already exists. I'm now on CD46 and nothing yet! Made a docs appointment for Fri as it's really getting me down but just feel like I want to cry today :( I was so excited about starting trying and it just seems my body isn't working properly. I did my first ever test last week but it was negative, and I don't think I realised how dissapointed I would be to see that, I think I'd kind of convinced myself it was going to be positive. I don't think this getting pregnant thing is going to be as easy as I imagined!

Hang in there girl. I'm right there with you! I haven't had a period in 10 months. I thought I would just stop the pill, have sex, and get pregnant! LOL. Not the case. Def. taking way longer than I ever expected. Just know that you are not the only one and don't give up.


----------



## Monkey monkey

Day 73 and still waiting for period number 2 after being on sodding pill. Going the docs on Friday, is there anything he can do for me? Startig to get worried now :( what to say to docs?


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls....cd61 for me and still no sign of ov :coffee:

I've had a bit of a rollercoaster week - went to see the GP on Monday hoping to get some Provera....instead he's going to refer us to a Fertility Specialist! However, before that can happen, OH has to give in a SA to check his little swimmers are OK before they start poking about with me....needless to say, he's not too keen :growlmad:

To cut a long story short, we've had arguments and tears, and he has agreed that he will do a sample tomorrow and I'll take it straight to the lab. Then there's a three week wait for the results.....maybe AF will have arrived by then :shrug:


----------



## missangie

katiekittykat said:


> Hi girls....cd61 for me and still no sign of ov :coffee:
> 
> I've had a bit of a rollercoaster week - went to see the GP on Monday hoping to get some Provera....instead he's going to refer us to a Fertility Specialist! However, before that can happen, OH has to give in a SA to check his little swimmers are OK before they start poking about with me....needless to say, he's not too keen :growlmad:
> 
> To cut a long story short, we've had arguments and tears, and he has agreed that he will do a sample tomorrow and I'll take it straight to the lab. Then there's a three week wait for the results.....maybe AF will have arrived by then :shrug:

My DH wasn't too keen on doing an SA either. At least you can do it from home and just take it in. (he has not done one yet because we found out what the costs of the bloodwork they want me to do and the cost of SA and it totals almost $800. ugh! Luckily I O'd on my own so we are gonna keep trying on our own for now...) 

Anyway, Im glad your OH has decided to do a sample and that you are going to see a F.S.!!


----------



## missangie

So I am 10DPO (I THINK, my temps are a bit wacky IMO) and I caved and did a test with FMU. :blush:

I SWEAR it shows the faintest of lines. Enough so that I dipped another test and it looks almost the same. Not getting excited since last cycle I had the worlds most convincing evap on an IC (however todays came up within a minute or two) and because my temps have been really low (dipped below coverline yesterday) and DH said he doesnt really see it. :shrug:

I think I just WANT to see it SO bad that maybe Im convincing myself that its there! 

I think next cycle I will make my DH hide all the ICs and not let me test until AF is late. :haha:


----------



## plutosblue

Hi ladies.. Just catching up!

CD 35 and I *think* I may have ovulated - EWCM and pains ....

Will let you know what happens in the next couple of days !! :hugs:


----------



## Zodiac

Well it's been 26 days since getting off BCP (oh to the question earlier- yes I stopped mid pack) and no AF yet. Last week from Wed-Sat I noticed that I had some extra CM. So I am hoping that is a sign that my body is trying to regulate its self. Keeping my fingers crossed for that.

I'm still taking Vitex 1x per day and I just added in 2cups per day of pre-conception tea this weekend.


----------



## missangie

so my temp is way below coverline but no sign of AF coming... Im wondering if maybe I didnt O like I thought? Or maybe since I woke up with a cold and was sleeping with my mouth opened that it dropped my temp cause of that? Really thinking I just didnt O. I dont know.


----------



## Trishg21

Hi ladies! :hi:

How has everyone been this weekend? I have been MIA because I was out of town for a funeral. I'll have to back track and catch up on the thread.

Kitty- I think we are on the same CD? I am on CD 63 today. I hope that we can both hop onto the next cycle soon!


----------



## finallyready

missangie said:


> So I am 10DPO (I THINK, my temps are a bit wacky IMO) and I caved and did a test with FMU. :blush:
> 
> I SWEAR it shows the faintest of lines. Enough so that I dipped another test and it looks almost the same. Not getting excited since last cycle I had the worlds most convincing evap on an IC (however todays came up within a minute or two) and because my temps have been really low (dipped below coverline yesterday) and DH said he doesnt really see it. :shrug:
> 
> I think I just WANT to see it SO bad that maybe Im convincing myself that its there!
> 
> I think next cycle I will make my DH hide all the ICs and not let me test until AF is late. :haha:

Miss Angie...we are 2 peas in a pod :hugs: I tested on Sat at 11 DPO and got a BFN! I was so upset, and I was in the middle of studying for an exam (which I just wrote last night). I didn't want to be distracted at all any more, and really needed to study, so I gave DH ALL of my tests so he could hide them from me! :haha:

Needless to say, I have not tested since Sat and am not going to until I am at least a week late. But since this month was my FIRST AF from stopping BC, I don't know how long my cycle really is, so I won't really know when I'm a week late. But I'll just test Next week anyways if AF hasn't arrived so I can see what is happening. 

I have to admit I caved and pee'd on an OPK test on Sunday and it came back positive WTF? No clue what is up with that....So maybe my cycle is more messed up than I thought. Ugh this waiting honestly SUCKS! :wacko:


----------



## carine

Hi everyone! I'm currently on cd 45 with no AF in sight and BFNs as recently as Sunday.

My background: I'm 28, married for 2 years, was on BC for about 7 years. I went off BC in May 2010, didn't have AF until July, and from then until December all my cycles were 32 and 33 days, with one 40 day cycle that I think was a chemical.

I just started tracking BBT a week ago because I am worried I'm not ovulating. I don't have enough data yet to be sure, but my temps are all in the high 97s, which doesn't seem high enough for pregnancy. It's been 16 days since last BD...so I feel like if I did ovulate and manage to conceive this cycle, the absolute latest I could expect a BFP would be this week.

It's so tiring just waiting and waiting...and I mentioned something about it to a friend yesterday who had irregular cycles after BC and is now about 4 months pregnant, thinking she'd sympathize with me but she just said, "Oh I hate all that day counting nonsense. Just don't worry about it, it will happen."

Gee, thanks. I don't like all the tracking and data either, but I'm trying to figure out what's going on with my body! :( If I'm not ovulating, it won't happen, whether I worry or not.

Anyway, it helps to see that you all are dealing with the same thing. Here's hoping for ovulation then BFPs all around!

:dust:


----------



## missangie

finallyready said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> So I am 10DPO (I THINK, my temps are a bit wacky IMO) and I caved and did a test with FMU. :blush:
> 
> I SWEAR it shows the faintest of lines. Enough so that I dipped another test and it looks almost the same. Not getting excited since last cycle I had the worlds most convincing evap on an IC (however todays came up within a minute or two) and because my temps have been really low (dipped below coverline yesterday) and DH said he doesnt really see it. :shrug:
> 
> I think I just WANT to see it SO bad that maybe Im convincing myself that its there!
> 
> I think next cycle I will make my DH hide all the ICs and not let me test until AF is late. :haha:
> 
> Miss Angie...we are 2 peas in a pod :hugs: I tested on Sat at 11 DPO and got a BFN! I was so upset, and I was in the middle of studying for an exam (which I just wrote last night). I didn't want to be distracted at all any more, and really needed to study, so I gave DH ALL of my tests so he could hide them from me! :haha:
> 
> Needless to say, I have not tested since Sat and am not going to until I am at least a week late. But since this month was my FIRST AF from stopping BC, I don't know how long my cycle really is, so I won't really know when I'm a week late. But I'll just test Next week anyways if AF hasn't arrived so I can see what is happening.
> 
> I have to admit I caved and pee'd on an OPK test on Sunday and it came back positive WTF? No clue what is up with that....So maybe my cycle is more messed up than I thought. Ugh this waiting honestly SUCKS! :wacko:Click to expand...


PEE!!!! Dont wanna get your hopes up but I have read that some who are prego get positive OPKs (I think the rule is that your HPT would be positive before an OPK but if you havent tested in a few days then maybe it is!)

As for me, another REALLY low temp today so FF no longer says I O'd. My nose is so stuffy so I woke up with a dry throat and my mouth wide open. But two low temps probably means I didnt actually O unless AF is knocking on my door in the next day or so (but I dont feel like AF is coming...) What a big bummer when I thought I was 12dpo but now Im just plain CD29.


----------



## missangie

finallyready I NEED an update ;-) Are you prego? Did AF come or stay far away? Ive been dying to hear and hoping you have good news!


----------



## bonidee

I've been off the pill for well over a year and I still have irregular cycles just about every other month or so. Sometimes my periods will be at 28 days on the dot and sometimes they will take up to two months (a couple of times even more) to come around. It's really annoying I'm in a perpetual state of thinking I'm pregnant when I'm not.


----------



## missangie

bonidee said:


> I've been off the pill for well over a year and I still have irregular cycles just about every other month or so. Sometimes my periods will be at 28 days on the dot and sometimes they will take up to two months (a couple of times even more) to come around. It's really annoying I'm in a perpetual state of thinking I'm pregnant when I'm not.

Welcome to the group! im jealous you have cycles that frequently!!!! I definitely hear ya on thinking your pregnant when youre not, ugh.


----------



## finallyready

Took a test today (went to the dollar store!) :bfn: so now I am eagerly waiting :witch: to arrive....she better not keep me waiting too long. I really don't want to wait another 5 months like the last time!


----------



## bonidee

missangie said:


> bonidee said:
> 
> 
> I've been off the pill for well over a year and I still have irregular cycles just about every other month or so. Sometimes my periods will be at 28 days on the dot and sometimes they will take up to two months (a couple of times even more) to come around. It's really annoying I'm in a perpetual state of thinking I'm pregnant when I'm not.
> 
> Welcome to the group! im jealous you have cycles that frequently!!!! I definitely hear ya on thinking your pregnant when youre not, ugh.Click to expand...

At first it wasn't that frequent, I think for like the first two months. Then around March of last year they started to straighten out some. This month was a regular cycle but when I DO have irregular cycles and finally get AF it's miserable for me. I've honestly considered going back on the pill and giving up TTC just so I don't have to have horrible periods anymore.


----------



## missangie

finallyready said:


> Took a test today (went to the dollar store!) :bfn: so now I am eagerly waiting :witch: to arrive....she better not keep me waiting too long. I really don't want to wait another 5 months like the last time!

:hugs: Bummer! Well as they all say, you arent out until she shows her face.


----------



## Trishg21

Hey guys, where has everyone gone to?

Feeling a little down lately. I'm on CD 66 and there has been no signs of Ovulation or AF. I also recently found out that my mom needed Clomid to conceive 2 of my brothers. I am just wishing I could go to the doctor and run some tests but she said not until I've been without a period for 3 months. so 24 days of anxiety to go...


----------



## missangie

Hey Trish, I hope you are one of the lucky ones that gets their body back into gear before those 3 months hit!!!

As for me, this is my third cycle since stopping bc over 10 months ago. THat is absolutely crazy and Im hoping before I hit the one year mark I will O again otherwise Im going to pay out the money for the spendy bloodwork and go to my f.s appointment that I keep putting off...


----------



## plutosblue

So ladies, update from me..

I *think* potentially I OV'd 6 days ago.. am now on CD 40 and I am having some very very light spotting,

Will see what happens eh!? I intend to test Valentines so we shall see for sure then! 

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:haha:"PEE!":haha:
That made me laugh so hard! 
I've got fx'd for all of you. Eggies for everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

I started taking the pill at 17 and continues until last September. I've been off for 4.5 months now, because we knew that we were going to ttc in January.

I started pills cause my period was crazy. Extremely painful, a 7-9 days long, and HEAVY. The month after no pills i went back to what it used to be like when i was 17. Now every month has been different. 24-31 day cycles and O Day anywhere from CD12-17


----------



## finallyready

Trish that Sucks :( I'm soo sorry to hear that. How long was your cycle before this one? I feel like I'm hunkering down for a LONG cycle too! I was so hopeful that AF would arrive this week, but nothing...nothing at all. :cry: 

Pluto - yes, spotting is a great sign! Maybe Implantation bleeding??? FX for you! Even if it is not, hopefully AF arrives then :)

Bonidee - I know how you feel exactly! It is such a horrible feeling not getting AF and thinking that 'this is it' then seeing that ONE stupid line on a test. It is so defeating. At least you know that you are NOT the only one going through this (even though I know it feels like that sometimes) I was wondering the exact same thing...maybe kids aren't meant for us? Maybe we should just give up.:shrug: But then I realize that I want kids more than anything and just need to be positive and trust that God has a plan. (I'm not super religous but DH is) so I 'try' to have 'faith' it will all work out.


----------



## qwk

aw hugs to all you ladies...!!!

i am a little scare after reading this post though, i must say! i stopped the pill a few weeks ago; if things are semi-normal i'd be starting my period (or getting a positive pregnancy test) around the 20th/21st.

as a general question, how were your periods before you ladies started the pill? i'm hoping that since i had very regular cycles before, they will come back, even though i was on the pill for about 8 years! :dohh:


----------



## missangie

qwk said:


> aw hugs to all you ladies...!!!
> 
> i am a little scare after reading this post though, i must say! i stopped the pill a few weeks ago; if things are semi-normal i'd be starting my period (or getting a positive pregnancy test) around the 20th/21st.
> 
> as a general question, how were your periods before you ladies started the pill? i'm hoping that since i had very regular cycles before, they will come back, even though i was on the pill for about 8 years! :dohh:

mine was VERY regular, 28 day cycle. Ohhh those were the days!

I hope you won't have a problem with yours. My sister and cousin stopped bc (pill) right after I did and they were both regular right away


----------



## katiekittykat

I finally ovulated on cd63....I'm 4DPO now!!


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey ladies!! Sorry I've not been around in a while, how has everyone been and where are you all upto now in your cycles?

*Carine* - Welcome there, some people are just so insensitive about these kinds of things, and you would have thought she would understand!? I HATE the tracking too, I always thought I would come off the pill and after several months become regular, have regular sex, know when I was late and test - viola!!... Not that easy though eh, sometimes you have to just get a little bit more into it to understand what's going on. Ignore her comments, and remember we are here for you, and we understand :hugs:

*Bonidee* - Hi there! Are your regular cycles every other one or every third etc? Maybe one ovary is working "normal" and the other is a bit sluggish? I know a girl who ovulates exactly every third cycle. I'm sure this means that everything is working OK, but that the off cycles will just take a bit longer. FX for you :flower:

*Trishg* - Hey there :hugs: I wouldn't let that worry you though (easy said than donw I know) because my Mum had no trouble conceiving all of us after the pill, and I'm now on a year off BCP and still whacky, so I don't think you can judge your own fertility by comparing to your Mums. I hope for you so much that everything sorts out soon. Were always here for you. Sorry to hear about the funeral, was it someone close?

*Phanton710* - welcome to the thread! This sounds good :thumbsup: I know you may not think it, but at least your cycles so far are between the normal range. Hopefully you are a lucky one and will get that :baby: soon! Let us know how the others go.

*qwk *- Welcome to the thread! Oh no, please don't let our experiences worry you, I know many women who conceived straight after the pill. I was regular before I went on BCP, came off 12months ago and still irregular, but that's not to say that you will experience the same. As much as it is completely normal to take some time to regulate after BCP, I'm certain more women regulate sooner than don't... I'm actually the only one I know that has had this happen, all family/ friends that I know about have all fell immediately (or at least within first 3months). Let us know how you get on :hugs: We're all always here for you!

*Katiekittykat* - YAYYY for ovulation!!

How are all the other ladies doing... *Missangie? Finally ready? Plutosblue?* I see you 3 have had some "goings-on" lately, what's the update? Any other ladies who've not checked in in a while, any success stories?

I do love my long posts eh?! :haha: xxxxx


----------



## plutosblue

Ok so spotting has stopped today but had cramps all last night, now 6/7 DPO - am hoping this is Implantation!! :thumbup:

Going to do a sneaky test on my birthday :blush: (The 9th) and then again on the 14th as I don't think I will get anything but I can't resist the idea of a birthday baby present!

Even if its AF I will be pleased as its a shorter cycle than last month! Obviously I am easily pleased :rofl:



Katiekittykat - YAYYY for ovulation!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

qwk said:


> as a general question, how were your periods before you ladies started the pill? i'm hoping that since i had very regular cycles before, they will come back, even though i was on the pill for about 8 years! :dohh:

Mine were very heavy and long as a teenager, then gradually lightened up until they were pretty manageable by the time I got pregnant with #1. Always regular. Then I went on the pill right away after he was born, and when I came off six months ago (after almost 3 years on), they were heavy again, like when I was a teenager, and irregular. Not like some of these ladies, but ranging anywhere from 16 days to 38. Ugh. Seems like it's pretty normal for everything to change after the pill. 

Katiekittykat-- WOOHOO!!!! Congrats on your O!


----------



## MrsH1984

I have everything crossed that it is IB Plutosblue!! Let us know how the test goes on your birthday!! How long would this cycle be? xx

You're so right Amaryllisred, anything can happen after the pill :dohh: It is soooo frustrating! How are you anyway? xx


----------



## plutosblue

MrsH1984 said:


> I have everything crossed that it is IB Plutosblue!! Let us know how the test goes on your birthday!! How long would this cycle be? xx
> 
> You're so right Amaryllisred, anything can happen after the pill :dohh: It is soooo frustrating! How are you anyway? xx

Would be about 49/50 days, :wacko: maybe

Have had EWCM again today mixed in with the pink streaks, read up about it and apparently its a really good sign your ovulating..

:shrug: Confused.com That would put my cycle back to a 56/57 day cycle, which is about right for me (going from past months)

Arrrrrgggg this TTC lark is confusing :haha:


----------



## Monkey monkey

Period arrived today so thats 41 days then 77 days so far after pill. Started starflower oil about 10 days ago so fingers crossed that has helped the hormone balance!!


----------



## finallyready

qwk said:


> aw hugs to all you ladies...!!!
> 
> i am a little scare after reading this post though, i must say! i stopped the pill a few weeks ago; if things are semi-normal i'd be starting my period (or getting a positive pregnancy test) around the 20th/21st.
> 
> as a general question, how were your periods before you ladies started the pill? i'm hoping that since i had very regular cycles before, they will come back, even though i was on the pill for about 8 years! :dohh:


Mine were regular too! Like clock work, I think I was every 29 or 30 days before BCP. So many of my friends went on the pill to regulate their periods, I went on it to see if it would help clear up my face. I just assumed when I stopped it everything would be regular again. I'm the ONLY one out of 6 best friends that this has happened too. But here I am going on 7 months stopping the pill and I am CD 31 On Cycle #1 with no AF in sight!


----------



## Trishg21

katiekittykat said:


> I finally ovulated on cd63....I'm 4DPO now!!

YAY! :happydance: Were you using OPK's? Or just temping?


I have a question for you ladies. I usually temp every morning at around 8am. My normal temps are between 97.0 and 97.3. Well DH has been under a lot of stress and really needed some extra sleep this morning but we have a dog who at the slightest sign of movement wakes up and jumps all over you. So I decided to wait to temp till hubby was already awake to give him a little more sleep. I ended up temping at 9:10 am and my temp was 97.6. Is it normal to be that much higher within the space of an hour? I still didn't move and it was my first waking temp. I was just going to discard it but now I am really curious...


----------



## qwk

thanks for all your responses ladies! i know it's just one of those things i'll have to wait and see. i hope you all get back on normal cycles soon... glad to know there is already such a great support group here just in case...! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsBucko

Hi all,
Is been a week os so since I've been on this thread, hope you're all doing well.
I went to the doctors because it'd been almost 4 months since I'd had a period after coming off the pill. They'd already done blood tests that came back fine and so he gave me progesterone pills to kick start my period. I finished taking them today so fingers crossed my AF will arrive very soon.

Just as I started taking the pills my FF chart predicted I'd ovulated a few days before. That would be great other than the cross hairs are dotted because it's not exactly sure. An I'm guessing that because I've been taking progesterone pills that would have elevated my temps anyway and so I can not rely on this cycles chart. Does anyone know if my guesses are correct?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33105f


----------



## staceyw10

Hi All, 

How is everyone doing on this lovely windy day? lol

Just thought i'd pop on for a little catch up whilst im at home doing some revision for my accountancy exam (or not revising as is the case at the mo lol)

Really dont know whats going on with my cycles, downloaded an app for my Iphone which states my cycles average a 47 day cycle and its predicted that i should O between 6-12th Feb! Also i think i had a +OPK on 4th and also had CM however (TMI warning lol) it was quite pink and really thick (TBH it reminded me of the glue that attaches your bank card to the letter but it was pink lol) has anyone ever had this? Could it mean i've o'd? I took a pic to take to my scan next week but dont think i'll have the guts to show the Dr/Nurse as it would be just too weird lol!!

FX Katie that this is your month, hell knows you deserve it! I read about your new job on the other thread and had a little thought....it would be typical for you to get your BFP now you've got a new job! Stranger things have happened lol.

TrishG - as Mrs H has said, everyones cycles are different and you may not be like you mom, just hang in there and see how it goes and try not to worry as that wont help (famous last words right ladies!!!)


----------



## staceyw10

Mrs Bucko - your post only just showed?! I'll keep everything crossed that AF comes for you xxx


----------



## Trishg21

So the past 2 days my temps have been elevated and I thought I might be having some ewcm ( I am really not good at checking those kind of things) so I was excited thinking maybe I was FINALLY O'ing but then today my temp dropped like a rock. Lower than it has ever been. :cry:

What are your ladies average temps? I feel like mine are really low and I know I've read something about low temps possibly being related to hypothyroidism. My temps usually range from 97.0 F to 97.3 F. This morning it was 96.8 F. 

I would post my chart for anyone interested but I can't figure out how :blush:


----------



## winniemoo1

Hi ladies so AF finally got me...very happy hopefully this next cycle won't be as long (last period 10/10). Got a peak on cbfm on 27th so I think my lp was 12days. Going to start taking agnus castus again today until I next ovulate. Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Trishg21 said:


> So the past 2 days my temps have been elevated and I thought I might be having some ewcm ( I am really not good at checking those kind of things) so I was excited thinking maybe I was FINALLY O'ing but then today my temp dropped like a rock. Lower than it has ever been. :cry:
> 
> What are your ladies average temps? I feel like mine are really low and I know I've read something about low temps possibly being related to hypothyroidism. My temps usually range from 97.0 F to 97.3 F. This morning it was 96.8 F.
> 
> I would post my chart for anyone interested but I can't figure out how :blush:

If you've set up your home page, just copy and paste the link. 
My temps are between 97.9 and 98.4, but last cycle, the week before AF, they were between 98.2 and 99. (I don't take it while I'm still lying in bed, so they're probably a little higher than they would be and also a little less accurate. :shrug:)
I've heard that some ladies get a temp dip just before they actually ov, so it could be that the ewcm is just a sign that you're going to and once your temp rises, that means you already have. I'd wait a couple days and see if it starts to rise. 
No worries. :happydance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey guys I have a question! Can temps be wrong??? Or are they 100% accurate if your doing it correctly? I have been temping and it ranged from 35.8-36.3 it's never been higher then that. Even before my last af! I presume I ovulated because I got af and because I had ewcm about 2 weeks before af but they never went up. Maybe my temp taker is faulty! Maybe I just didn't ov I'm so confused! And annoyed!! I want a baby so bad and it's been 3 months trying, but it doesn't even feel like we have tried in the 3 months cause I don't think my body even works. First I was looking for my af thinking that ment things were gettin back to normal. Now I'm looking for ov. I wish things were more simple!


----------



## Zodiac

So...I am happy to report that my period came over the weekend:happydance:

On Friday afternoon I had some thick CM that was slightly tinted with blood. No flow really started, but it was something. On Friday night hubby and I :sex: and I bleed a bit after.

Saturday all day & afternoon nothing was "comming down" but the TP was stained when I wiped after urinating (sorry if TMI). On Saturday night around 11:30 or so I finally started bleed. I had a moderate flow all day Sunday, then just a light flow Monday morning. Mon & Tues was just light spotting.

This wasn't much...but it was something and I am happy. I am going to test for OV this month and see what happens.


----------



## coopfairy

hey .... so I came off the pill first week of august 2010.. had withdrawl bleed as norm then first normal period on 17th sept ... thought great everything back to normal but no .... nothing since then. Weird cos i get sore boobs and EWCM and pains sometimes but no AF comes :wacko:so its been 6 months since i came off pill and only had one AF. i know i gotta go docs but im scared :nope:


----------



## Trishg21

coopfairy said:


> hey .... so I came off the pill first week of august 2010.. had withdrawl bleed as norm then first normal period on 17th sept ... thought great everything back to normal but no .... nothing since then. Weird cos i get sore boobs and EWCM and pains sometimes but no AF comes :wacko:so its been 6 months since i came off pill and only had one AF. i know i gotta go docs but im scared :nope:

:hugs: I totally understand how scary it can be but I would really suggest you go see your doctor. Everyone I have talked to has said that if you haven't had a period within 3 months of your withdrawl bleed after getting off BC then you should see a doctor. 

Don't think of it as a negative thing, just think it is your first step towards a BFP! :baby:


----------



## finallyready

Hey all.......I've got nothing to report....No AF!!!!!!!! So lame! Guess I'm back to the waiting game. Stupid irregular cycles.


----------



## TTC2011

Hi ladies, I'm very new to all this & have been trying to read up but it's jus so confusing & a little intimidating! I only came off the pill microgynon at the beginning of Jan. My last period was 40 days ago. How will I know when I ovulate & when my fertile days are if I'm not getting my period & don't know when it will arrive? Also- do you only ovulate after you have had a period? Thanks in advance for any replies!! 

I'm at work at the moment trying to read as many posts as I can on my iPhone hehe :winkwink:


----------



## struth

Hi ladies! Have just finishing reading all of your posts and thought I would join you. reading your posts has scared me and comforted me in equal measures. 

I came off Cileste BCP in mid December. Had a withdrawal bleed 20th-27th Dec and nothing since. I was watchng my signs and thought that I O'd in early Jan (EWCM) but didn't. I then thought I had later in Jan (+ve opk) but hadn't. 

I then started charting and FF seems to think that I O'd on the 1st which takes me to 9dpo today on CD53. 

Am so hoping that I get either a bfp or AF next week.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

TTC2011 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very new to all this & have been trying to read up but it's jus so confusing & a little intimidating! I only came off the pill microgynon at the beginning of Jan. My last period was 40 days ago. How will I know when I ovulate & when my fertile days are if I'm not getting my period & don't know when it will arrive? Also- do you only ovulate after you have had a period? Thanks in advance for any replies!!
> 
> I'm at work at the moment trying to read as many posts as I can on my iPhone hehe :winkwink:

It really _is_ confusing. After a few months, you'll get the hang of it, if it takes you that long. :)
So 40 days ago you had your withdrawal bleed from the pill, right? So you should ovulate any day now and then get your AF around 14 days after that. The most reliable ways (although not perfect) to know when you're going to ovulate and when AF is coming are ovulation predictor kits (OPK's) and charting. OPK's, you pee on a stick and it will tell you when you're ovulating. Charting involves taking your temperature and watching other signs (cervical mucus and position, pms symptoms, etc). A lot of the ladies here, myself included, use fertility friend (FF). It's easy once you get used to it. 
Welcome to the group, and feel free to ask any questions you might have. Everyone is really nice and supportive. 
And probably while I've been writing this, someone else has already answered your question. 
:)


----------



## TTC2011

Sorry I maybe didn't make myself very clear..... My last AF while on the pill was 1st Jan for 6 days. I then stopped taking the pill & believe I had a withdrawal bleed from 14th - 18th Jan. I have had no bleed since other than a few days of spotting. I have just ordered some OPKs, hubby keeps telling me to stop thinking about it as it will stress me out & be even harder! I'm really trying to relax but he jus doesn't understand how frustrating it is not knowing when my AF will come & therefore not knowing when I will ovulate. I know we have only been trying for a few weeks so I do need to chill & jus let nature take it's course I guess!! It will all work out if I stop worrying I'm sure! It is really nice though reading all the different posts & getting help/advise from ladies in similar situations!  xx


----------



## Yoga_Baby

Hi Ladies-

I thought I would join you...hope that is ok. I have been off BCP since October...have had 2 periods since, and they were both really short cycles (24 days each). We were TTC then, but not really tracking or anything. This month I started using OPKs and temping. My cycle is already on CD37, and I don't think I've O'ed at all yet. I'm starting to get frustrated and worried because it seems like this cycle is taking FOREVER. I originally thought I had Oed back on CD19, due to CM and temps, but then FF took away my O and I now agree. I'm hoping maybe I'm gearing up this week but who knows...I'm considering a trip to my GP if AF doesn't come soon, but I'm not really sure she'll be able to do anything anyway since it hasn't been that long...who knows. :cry:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3308ff


----------



## Trishg21

TTC2011 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm very new to all this & have been trying to read up but it's jus so confusing & a little intimidating! I only came off the pill microgynon at the beginning of Jan. My last period was 40 days ago. How will I know when I ovulate & when my fertile days are if I'm not getting my period & don't know when it will arrive? Also- do you only ovulate after you have had a period? Thanks in advance for any replies!!
> 
> I'm at work at the moment trying to read as many posts as I can on my iPhone hehe :winkwink:

Knowing when you ovulate can be a bit tricky, especially if you are irregular. The best way to do it is by using OPK's but like I said if you have really long or irregular cycles (like me CD 72) it is hard to know when you should even start testing for ovulation, also you can go through a bout a million of those sticks in one cycle and it can get costly.

As of right now the way that I am trying to detect ovulation is by watching my CM (EWCM is the usually present during ovulation) and by temping. I use fertility friend to chart my temps. The thing is you have to kind of watch your CM in addition to temping because usually by the time your temp rises you have already O'd and might have missed your chance. So if you start BD'ing a few days before when you first notice EWCM you have a better chance of catching the eggy!

Hope this helps, please feel free to ask more questions and good luck!


----------



## MrsH1984

Watch out, crazy lady with the long posts coming through!! :haha: Hi all, how are you ladies?

*Plutosblue* - Firstly, happy birthday for yesterday!! Did you test? Any news?

*Monkeymonkey* - YAY for AF, I know it's not a BFP but it's something. Hopefully the next one is not quite as long :hugs:

*Trishg21* - I'm sure I'm right in saying that your temp in celsius increases by .1 for every 1/2 hour so I'd estimate on say .2, and therefore it would be approx 97.2 if adjusted therefore within your normal range. If you google BBT adjuster there's loads of sites where you can put it in and it will adjust it for you :thumbup: I would try and not let the low temps worry you (easier said than done I know), I have looked at so many charts in the past I had convinced myself were too low at one point, but I generally think that you can't determine that after coming off BCP, just look for a pattern. I'm really sure everything will start sorting itself out soon hun :hugs:

*qwk *- You know we're always here if ever you do need a chat/ rant/ advice etc

*MrsBucko* - Any news yet??? BFP??? Even AF as a last resort??? How's things?

*Staceyw10* - Good luck with the exams! What accountancy exams are you doing? Keep us posted on any cycle news hunni!

*Winniemoo1* - YAY for AF!!! A 12day LP is good :thumbsup: I have also started AC this cycle (with a special thanks to staceyw10!!) so let's hope it is lucky for us both!!

*Wouldluvabub* - I would say that if you are sure that you are taking the temps accurately, then it is quite accurate (sorry if that was the wrong answer :hugs: ). Maybe your body just needs a little extra time to get going. I know it is so frustrating though, we're always here!

*Zodiac* - YAY for AF!!! (lots of AF seem to have arrived lately on here, hopefully good news). GL with the OPK's, here's hoping they help you pin-point that special window!!! Let us know how this cycle goes.

*Coopfairy* - Oh dear, no AF in that long is surely doing your nut in!! Maybe a trip to the docs _is_ in order, don't be scared though we are all here for support :hugs:

*Finallyready* - All I can say is "booooooooo" to nothing happening! Hopefully something is just round the corner. I have everything crossed that at least AF comes for you, but preferably a BFP!

*TTC2011* - Welcome to the tread! You could potentially O at any point when you don't know what your cycles are like (unfortunately)! Or you could have already O'ed and now be in the 2ww. The bad news is that without tracking (OPK's, CP, CM, BBT etc) you won't know when until your cycles become regular. Maybe you could start tracking things on the low-down and maybe put a relaxed mask on for DH?! Any advice you need on tracking etc we're all here!

*Struth* - Welcome to the thread! Sorry for the scare, but great news that it was encouraging at the same time! I wish you loads of luck that your 9dpo is correct and the next 5 days or so sheds some light on your cycles (BFP or AF). Keep us posted!

*Yogababy *- Welcome to the thread, of course we don't mind, the more the merrier! The 2 cycles of 24 seemed so hopeful, how confusing to dangle the carrot in front of you and then snap it away!! :( I wish for you that something happens very soon, we're all here for you!

C'mon ladies, we really need our first :bfp: who's going to be the lucky winner???

No news from me, on CD14 and been taking AC since CD2or3, so fingers crossed it gives me a miracle!!

Hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## plutosblue

Thanksyou for the birthday wishes MrsH!

I took a test and was sooo faint - I think I have line eye :wacko: So testing again tomorrow with a FRER :thumbup:


----------



## staceyw10

Hi all, 

Just checking in to say hi :)

No news from me really, just getting nervous about the scan on Momday which is totally ridiculous as its external and wont hurt! Im just apprehensive about what they will find but then equally will be upset if they dont find anything as i still wont be any the wiser about my body :( Still doing OPK's and tonight i think the lines were of equal colour so that would mean im O'ing right?

Plutosblue - any news yet hun?

Welcome to all the newbies on this thread, you have picked a good one to join :)

MrsH -Good luck with the AC, hope it works its magic for you :) Im sitting the last few AAT exams which will make me qualified to assistant accountant level, i then plan to go on to ACCA to become a chartered accountant :) Means i can do my hubbies books and save the accountancy fees lool


----------



## Yoga_Baby

Has anyone ever done acupuncture after BCP here? I'm considering it...I know it's only been a few cycles for me, but I'd like to do whatever I can naturally to try to regulate myself and get back on track. Until then I am hoping for :witch:!


----------



## struth

Hi again ladies - can anyone tell me if they have had a short LP after coming off the pill?

I am 9dpo and spotting and its got me all worried - I already have stupidly long cycles (CD53 today) and if I have a short LP too I think I wil cry!

I have read somewhere that the BCP can cause a short LP - has anyone had this but then straightened themselves out?


----------



## missangie

Yoga_Baby said:


> Has anyone ever done acupuncture after BCP here? I'm considering it...I know it's only been a few cycles for me, but I'd like to do whatever I can naturally to try to regulate myself and get back on track. Until then I am hoping for :witch:!

I did acupuncute for almost 3 months. no changes. It was relaxing and nice but my goal was to start my period and it didnt happen. At my very last acupuncture session I was give some chinese herbs and almost 3 weeks later I had my period (the first one after my withdrawal bleed) So maybe it was the herbs? So my advice would be to do herbs with the acupuncture if you try it!


----------



## MrsH1984

C'mon plutosblue you can do it, you can be the first preggy one of our thread!!! Please please please keep us posted on today's test! Be thinking about that now all day at work :haha: xxx

Hi struth, I wouldn't worry too much about spotting, it only goes on when you have full red flow. You may spot on and off for a couple of days and if you get at least a 10-12 day lp that will be ok. Hopefully it will right itself soon. Really is frustrating though isn't it this ttc stuff!? Hugs coming your way xxx

Hey staceyw10, i know its scary but at least you will know one way or another. Let us know how monday goes. When do u sit them? I've done aat too! :thumbup: I did wonder (was being nosey) which route you had gone down (ACCA/ CIMA)... I take it you work in practice? Good luck for the exams anyway xxx


----------



## MrsH1984

Sorry yogababy, missed your post, sorry Hun never tried acupuncture. I know it's hard waiting for your body, hopefully it does the trick for you!! Xxx


----------



## struth

MrsH1984 said:


> C'mon plutosblue you can do it, you can be the first preggy one of our thread!!! Please please please keep us posted on today's test! Be thinking about that now all day at work :haha: xxx
> 
> Hi struth, I wouldn't worry too much about spotting, it only goes on when you have full red flow. You may spot on and off for a couple of days and if you get at least a 10-12 day lp that will be ok. Hopefully it will right itself soon. Really is frustrating though isn't it this ttc stuff!? Hugs coming your way xxx
> 
> Hey staceyw10, i know its scary but at least you will know one way or another. Let us know how monday goes. When do u sit them? I've done aat too! :thumbup: I did wonder (was being nosey) which route you had gone down (ACCA/ CIMA)... I take it you work in practice? Good luck for the exams anyway xxx

Thanks MrsH1984 - that makes me feel better. I'm now 10dpo and still spotting but also have cramps and feel as if AF is round the corner. 

If this does develop into AF do I count the spotting as day 1 of AF (CD1) or is it only when she comes on with true force?!!!


----------



## struth

Oo interesting! How is the acupuncture supposed to help?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Looks like this one is shaping up to be 26 days, going by FF and temps and ewcm. 26 days?!?! Who has a cycle of 26 days? 
It seems like just when you think you're starting to regulate, boom! Seriously. How long before I'm normal again?


----------



## Yoga_Baby

missangie said:


> I did acupuncute for almost 3 months. no changes. It was relaxing and nice but my goal was to start my period and it didnt happen. At my very last acupuncture session I was give some chinese herbs and almost 3 weeks later I had my period (the first one after my withdrawal bleed) So maybe it was the herbs? So my advice would be to do herbs with the acupuncture if you try it!

Thanks! I could use the relaxing part...I do yoga quite often (5-6 times a week) but TTC is stressful, especially when :witch: won't come!

struth - accupunture is supposed to help regulate your cycles, but it seems like some people swear by it and others say it doesn't do much at all.

I'm still considering because it can be expensive (the place I'm looking at charges $125 for the first visit, and then $75 for each visit after) and I don't think my insurance covers it.

I was looking into trying Vitex as well...I definitely have LH in my system, I basically always have a line (but negative) on OPKs, so I think progesterone is my problem. I'm a little leary about herbs though, as they can mess you up even worse if you don't know what you're doing (and I sure don't)!


----------



## c814

Just thought id give you all my update. I finally got af yesterday! My cycle was 126 days long. Im hoping the reflexology kick started me, it definitely seemed like it timing wise. Am carrying it on and really hoping that my body will go back to normal now and ill get my BFP soon! Got my cbfm to use this month!


----------



## missangie

Yoga_Baby said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> I did acupuncute for almost 3 months. no changes. It was relaxing and nice but my goal was to start my period and it didnt happen. At my very last acupuncture session I was give some chinese herbs and almost 3 weeks later I had my period (the first one after my withdrawal bleed) So maybe it was the herbs? So my advice would be to do herbs with the acupuncture if you try it!
> 
> Thanks! I could use the relaxing part...I do yoga quite often (5-6 times a week) but TTC is stressful, especially when :witch: won't come!
> 
> struth - accupunture is supposed to help regulate your cycles, but it seems like some people swear by it and others say it doesn't do much at all.
> 
> I'm still considering because it can be expensive (the place I'm looking at charges $125 for the first visit, and then $75 for each visit after) and I don't think my insurance covers it.
> 
> I was looking into trying Vitex as well...I definitely have LH in my system, I basically always have a line (but negative) on OPKs, so I think progesterone is my problem. I'm a little leary about herbs though, as they can mess you up even worse if you don't know what you're doing (and I sure don't)!Click to expand...

The cost for my acupuncture was almost exactly the same. Luckily, the guy I went to did cheaper "group" sessions and so I went to those every now and then and it was only 30 bucks. I went once a week. He said to go once a week until AF showed up and was regular and then to go just around ovulation time. The interesting thing about acupuncture was that he was really acurate with a lot of what he was finding/saying. They check your tongue and your pulse before doing treatment and ask a lot of questions. I used to have night sweats often and when I was doing treatments I started to sleep through the night without sweating. I also had a sinus infection and after one treatment I left feeling completely cleared up! So I definitely do think acupuncture can help many things. I am interested still but skeptical about it helping with cycles and TTC but I think if I were to have used the herbs in conjunction with the treatments, maybe I would have had better results. The price and time commitment of going every week is why I have stopped.


----------



## Yoga_Baby

c814 said:


> Just thought id give you all my update. I finally got af yesterday! My cycle was 126 days long. Im hoping the reflexology kick started me, it definitely seemed like it timing wise. Am carrying it on and really hoping that my body will go back to normal now and ill get my BFP soon! Got my cbfm to use this month!

Whoooooo!!!! FX'ed for your BFP soon!!!! <3


----------



## Yoga_Baby

missangie said:


> The cost for my acupuncture was almost exactly the same. Luckily, the guy I went to did cheaper "group" sessions and so I went to those every now and then and it was only 30 bucks.

I saw the place I am checking into does this too...they call it "community acupuncture." I was curious how that works...do you sit and do a session with strangers? This seems strange to me, but obviously I haven't actually seen a session yet, so maybe it's not so weird? :) And maybe this is a really dumb question...but I assumed you were naked (like getting a massage)? Are you naked with strangers? ...Cause I'm not doing that :)


----------



## MrsHMW

Hi All,

I too am all new to this. I have been trying to read all the previous post but i am strugging with a few of the abreviations (sorry for the spelling).

I came off the yasmin pill at the end of August last year and had my normal period a few days after. I have been on the pill since i was 15/16 years old and i am now 25. I have had a few breaks inbetween the years due to not getting my repeat perscripions on time / changing from microgynon to Yasmin. 

My periods have been really irregular. My first real period after coming off the pill (and the withdrawal bleed) was 74 days after the last, then 48 days after that. I am now on day 43 and have still not had anything. :-(

To make things worse my brother-in-law and his girlfriend had a baby girl yesterday. I am really happy for them as they have gone through so much during there pregnancy, but i cant help myself feel jealous. Me and my husband have been wanting to start a family for a number of years but due to us getting married, buying a house ect.. we have put it off. The frustrating part is my brother-in-law and his girlfriend didnt plan the baby and she was only off the pill for a month before she was caught.

This left me feeling totally useless. After reading the posts on this thread i feel so much better. I know know i am not alone. Thank you


----------



## Ganton

About 6 months a go, I was thinking of setting up a thread like this, and if this thread had been around, I would certainly have been here having a good old moan. However, I am pleased to say that it doesn't seem to be necessary at the moment.

I started taking Microgynon 10 years a go, as my periods were always very irregular and painful so I wanted the convenience of the pill. I stopped taking it in May 09 as I wanted to see if things had changed and decided I was at a stage where getting pregnant accidentally wouldn't be a problem.

My cycles were anything up to 60+ days, but I also went through a phase of 12 day cycles :cry: However, a couple of months a go I started to notice a good pattern, and I even spotted ovulation symptoms last month. When I checked my cycle tracker, it was dead on time for another 29 day cycle (the 5th in a row) :happydance: I was so excited when AF arrived on time and am now looking forward to more ovulation cramps next week!

I know everyone is different, but I hope this gives some hope that things may eventually settle down for those of you with crazy periods.


----------



## MrsHMW

I am so glad Ganton that your periods are now regular :happydance: and i hope they stay that way :thumbup:
I hope mine start to settle down again. Only thing is i cant remember how long it used to take before :witch: arrived.

I really didnt know that trying to have a baby could be so complicated :cry:

xxx


----------



## Yoga_Baby

MrsHMW - welcome and :hugs:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Ladies wondering if I can join you?

Came off BCP July 2010. Cycles have been all over the place 36,32,44,30,57. Now on CD4 of ????

Noticed some of you were chatting bout acupuncture, I'm currently doing this and really enjoying it. Will let you know if I think it helps.

:dust:xxxxx


----------



## Midge

Hi ladies. Glad have found this thread...is comforting. Wondered if someone might offer some advice? 

Stopped pill Nov 10. Withdrawal bleed early dec then 42 day cycle to 11th jan. I thought I was getting into a normal cycle this month-I had really noticeable egg White cm around day 14 tho did not do temps or opk. But now cd 31 no af bfn :( can you get the egg White mucus without ovulating?? I hope it doesn't take a year to ovulate!!!


----------



## missangie

Yoga_Baby said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> The cost for my acupuncture was almost exactly the same. Luckily, the guy I went to did cheaper "group" sessions and so I went to those every now and then and it was only 30 bucks.
> 
> I saw the place I am checking into does this too...they call it "community acupuncture." I was curious how that works...do you sit and do a session with strangers? This seems strange to me, but obviously I haven't actually seen a session yet, so maybe it's not so weird? :) And maybe this is a really dumb question...but I assumed you were naked (like getting a massage)? Are you naked with strangers? ...Cause I'm not doing that :)Click to expand...

Nope, not naked at all. Rolled up pant legs and socks and shoes off. The difference between the private and group sessions with where I went were that the private session he did acupuncture on both front and back. For the back I did take my shirt off but could leave a bra on and he gave me an opened back gown and it was all done lying on a table with soothing music, lavender eye pillow. pillow for under head and legs. With the group session the acupuncture was just done on the front so still fully clothed with pant legs rolled up and barefoot. It was done in a reclining chair in dark room at the local gym. Music played still but some background noise from the basketball court nearby. There was usually two others in nearby chairs but he speaks to everyone privately. It was definitely not as awkward as I thought it was going to be with others in the room. Was not AS relaxing but still somewhat. He placed needles from knees down to my toes and on my lower arms and hands. top of the head, sometimes ears and sometimes my abdomen (just lifted shirt a bit)


----------



## missangie

Thank you for your post *Ganton* THERE IS HOPE!!!!


----------



## Trishg21

Hey ladies!

Nothing really new to report on my end. CD 73 and no sign of AF. However I did get a new job this week so I am HOPING that it might speed things along since there will be SO much less stress in my home now :haha: DH had a little rough patch the past 2 weeks dealing with a lot of stress but things have already been so much better so I am very hopeful that things will turn around for us.

However I am still planning on seeing my doctor at the beginning of March if AF hasn't shown by then.

Interested in hearing how the acupuncture goes! :dust:


----------



## struth

Midge said:


> Hi ladies. Glad have found this thread...is comforting. Wondered if someone might offer some advice?
> 
> Stopped pill Nov 10. Withdrawal bleed early dec then 42 day cycle to 11th jan. I thought I was getting into a normal cycle this month-I had really noticeable egg White cm around day 14 tho did not do temps or opk. But now cd 31 no af bfn :( can you get the egg White mucus without ovulating?? I hope it doesn't take a year to ovulate!!!

Hi Midge! I certainly had EWCM without ovulating - I had EWCM around CD11 of my first cycle after my withdrawal bleed and, like you, thought I had O'd. Turned out I didn't O until CD44. If you want to be more certain of O I would recommend OPKs or temping. You can then see if all of your signs merge around the same time.

It doesn't mean that you haven't O'd necessarily - it just might have happened/happen later in your cycle. I only noticed a very small amount of EWCM during my actual O. If I wasn't looking for it I would have probably missed it! 

GL!


----------



## struth

Well - it looks like I will be getting full blown AF today. I'm 11dpo so would be okay with that. I still have spotting and my temps have dipped below the coverline this morning. 

So....onto the second cycle - lets hope it is less than 55 days!


----------



## MrsBucko

Hi MrsH1984,

Well I finally got my AF the other day, so I am on cd3 now and am hoping this cycle will be more normal! I have no idea whether or not I did actually ovulate or if it was the progesterone tablets (On the morning of the day that I started taking the progesterone pills FF predicted I'd ovulated aFew days before) but am just glad to be on a new cycle. It felt like th cycle was never going to end.

I've started taking agnus castus again ihe hop I helps me to ovulate around the normal time. But I don't want to get my hopes up too much that I will.

I hope that you ovulate soon.

Xx


----------



## Midge

Thanks for the advice struth and glad to hear af finally arrive-good luck this cycle. Would you recommend starting temping and opk now or wait until next cycle??


----------



## MrsHMW

Morning / afternoon all,

Well its day 45 today (i was a day behind yesterday) and still nothing. woke up in a great mood today for some reason. :happydance: How is everyone else today? 

Is anyone using the clear blue fertility monitor? I used have used it this this but have found i didnt O this month (well according to my monitor). I have used all 20 sticks and found from day 10 to day 24 i was very fertile but no o. Day 25 was very low and was the end of the 20 sticks (only able to use 20 in one month). I am hoping next months will be better as it will hopefully know a little more about my cycles. Although my cycles have varied ever since coming off the pill. Is there anything else i could try or do to improve my chances? Any suggestions very welcome. :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a nice Valentines weekend!!


xxx


----------



## plutosblue

Well ladies, just to let you know I am still around, CD 49 - not too sure what is going on :wacko:

Just waiting around now for something to happen, was sure I ov'd but no sign of AF coming today.. had some cramps yesterday and took a sneaky FRER but looks BFN

Boooooo!!


----------



## staceyw10

MrsH1984 said:


> C'mon plutosblue you can do it, you can be the first preggy one of our thread!!! Please please please keep us posted on today's test! Be thinking about that now all day at work :haha: xxx
> 
> Hi struth, I wouldn't worry too much about spotting, it only goes on when you have full red flow. You may spot on and off for a couple of days and if you get at least a 10-12 day lp that will be ok. Hopefully it will right itself soon. Really is frustrating though isn't it this ttc stuff!? Hugs coming your way xxx
> 
> Hey staceyw10, i know its scary but at least you will know one way or another. Let us know how monday goes. When do u sit them? I've done aat too! :thumbup: I did wonder (was being nosey) which route you had gone down (ACCA/ CIMA)... I take it you work in practice? Good luck for the exams anyway xxx

Hey Mrs H!

I'll let you know how Monday goes however im feeling a bit more positive about it today :) I've also had a +OPK today, even got hubby to confirm incase i had line eye! The only thing that confuses me is that i think i had +opk a few days ago :wacko: lol

I currently work in Industry but want to work in practice, the difficult thing is that im on good money where i am and so leaving to go into practice at this level would mean a pay cut :growlmad: so i have to pass AAT (have my DFS exam on 23rd Feb) budgeting at end of March and then another one at start of May along with a 4000 word project to be handed in lol.
To make matters worse i also live on a farm and we've just started lambing and prob wont finish until April/May time lol so im a busy bee. My BFP would actually mean a rest!


----------



## struth

Midge said:


> Thanks for the advice struth and glad to hear af finally arrive-good luck this cycle. Would you recommend starting temping and opk now or wait until next cycle??

I guess it comes down to personal choice but I started mid-cycle (CD34) and managed to catch my ovulation (have a look at my chart - the link is in my signature. you will have to scroll down once you land on the page as I have just started a new one). 

It also depends what you want to use them for - temping will only tell you when you ovulated after the event so its not much use for planning when to BD. However, OPKs will tell you that you are about to ovulate and so you can use these to plan. If you use both and check for CM then you can use all signs to pinpoint it better. It just depends whether you want to get that involved or not though!!!


----------



## Yoga_Baby

Hi Ladies!

Still nothing for me...CD40. I think I'm going to pick up some Vitex today at the health food store and maybe some red raspberry leaf tea. Depending on how I feel about things tomorrow, I think I'll also make an appointment with the acupuncturist. I just want AF to come and I want to do whatever I can to get myself regular.

MrsHMW, I don't have a CBFM, but I'm thinking about buying one...I use the First Response OKPks, but they are quite expensive. I HATE peeing in a cup and then dipping things in it so I'm a little resistant to ICs. I was thinking about the CBFM, as I figured with the cash I'm shelling out for the FR OPKs (to have them say NOTHING, ha!), I may as well get the CBFM! How do you like it?


----------



## missangie

well a small update for everyone (and no, not regarding my cycle, still no ovulation. LAME) DH and I decided to become parents of a fur-baby and bought a puppy yesterday! I only had a cat growing up, so its very exciting and Im hoping she will take my mind off of the stress of TTC


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> well a small update for everyone (and no, not regarding my cycle, still no ovulation. LAME) DH and I decided to become parents of a fur-baby and bought a puppy yesterday! I only had a cat growing up, so its very exciting and Im hoping she will take my mind off of the stress of TTC

Cute! How exciting is that! I have two cats - love fur-babies! :happydance:


----------



## Yoga_Baby

missangie said:


> well a small update for everyone (and no, not regarding my cycle, still no ovulation. LAME) DH and I decided to become parents of a fur-baby and bought a puppy yesterday! I only had a cat growing up, so its very exciting and Im hoping she will take my mind off of the stress of TTC

Whoo! Love fur babies! I have 2 dogs (one is only 4 months old). They will take your mind off TTC while you are chasing them around the house trying to get your socks back ;)


----------



## louise28

Hi, I am new to this. I stopped takin pill (microgynon) in dec 10, i am on second cycle now, 1st was 28 days long and ff said I O'd on day 19 giving me only a 10 day luteal phase, I am on CD17 now and not had a sustained temp shift yet so thinkin will O around day 19 again but who knows. I am totally paranoid cos been reading about short luteal phases and wondering if I have this prob or if it is just from comin off pill. I feel stressed all the time and cant think about anything else. Reading a few posts tho I am not alone.


----------



## finallyready

CD 40 here! LAME! Happy Valentines Day ladies!


----------



## smiley_chef

When I was on the pill, AF showed up every 31 days about- it was nice knowing when she was going to show up!

My first cycle off the pill was 33 days... so we will see my cycle #2 brings!!


----------



## smiley_chef

Oh and I have to add the pain was MUCH different- oh oh my goodness, so painful... I could barely stand it. and it lasted 5 days about. My DH was feeling so sorry for me!!


----------



## missangie

finallyready said:


> CD 40 here! LAME! Happy Valentines Day ladies!

Are you still taking the fertilaid? I meant to ask you that awhile ago. (at least I think it was feritilaid that you were taking, right?)


----------



## Trishg21

So FF predicted that I finally ovulated on the 13th but I am not so sure that I believe that since on the 13th I took my temp over an hour later than I usually do so of course it was higher. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

Even if I did o my chances aren't good because we didnt bd till last night and before that it was like 6 or 7 days ago. Sigh...


----------



## struth

Trishg21 - if you get another higher temp today then it looks like you might have. Have you thought about discarding the high temp to see whether FF keeps the O in? 

Smiley-chef - I am all out of sorts too! I have just started my second cycle off the pill - my withdrawal bleed was heavy (just like it used to be when I was not on the pill) and so I thought that I might just slot in back to normal. However, I then had a 55 day cycle and the AF that followed was the lightest and shortest I have ever had - even lighter than when I was on the pill. 

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## winniemoo1

Hi ladies, hope everyone is good.

Cd10 for me and just got a high on cbfm fingers cross the agnus castus has sorted my cycles out a bit. Xx


----------



## Trishg21

Yeah my temp was back down to my coverline today. I think I will discard that high temp because I am pretty sure I didn't Ovulate that day.


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> Yeah my temp was back down to my coverline today. I think I will discard that high temp because I am pretty sure I didn't Ovulate that day.

hmmm Im no pro with charting but I agree that it doesnt look like you have O'd yet. Bummer. Hope it happens for you soon (and for me too haha)


----------



## babycakes1982

struth said:


> Trishg21 - if you get another higher temp today then it looks like you might have. Have you thought about discarding the high temp to see whether FF keeps the O in?
> 
> Smiley-chef - I am all out of sorts too! I have just started my second cycle off the pill - my withdrawal bleed was heavy (just like it used to be when I was not on the pill) and so I thought that I might just slot in back to normal. However, I then had a 55 day cycle and the AF that followed was the lightest and shortest I have ever had - even lighter than when I was on the pill.
> 
> Has anyone else had this?

Yeah I had a much lighter and shorter bleed 2nd or 3rd cycle off the pill. But they seem to have gone back to normal now. Just the cycle length I need to work on now!


----------



## struth

Thanks Babycakes1982 - good to know I am 'normal'!


----------



## missangie

I had really dark OPKs last three days and EWCM which I was hoping was a good sign but now today, my OPK is back to being a little lighter. (for the past 30 some odd days ALLLLL of my OPKS have been dark, not sure if its a bad batch or just cause my bodies a mess. the last three days have been almost positive though, enough so that I used the digi to check after the IC)


----------



## Trishg21

CD 79 for me today :coffee:

Pretty sure I am going to call my doctor and make an appointment for the first week of March. Pretty sure SOMETHING should have happened by now but not even a little bit of spotting. I really think my body hates me.

What makes it so hard is this weekend DH's friend from highschool and his wife are coming to stay with us this weekend and she is 32 weeks pregnant. Then today one of my closest friends found out she is having a baby girl. Why can't it be me? :growlmad:


----------



## struth

Hi Trishg21 - :hug: It can't harm to go to the doctors so I think I would if I were in your situation. I guess the earlier you get in there, the earlier things might start to happen? How long were you on the dreaded BCP for?

I'm sure it will be you at some point Trishg21 :hugs:


----------



## mummykcc

Hello, I may be joining you all :) I came off the pill around 5 weeks ago, my period is a week late but have done two pregnancy tests and they are negative. So looks like my body is a bit confused right now.


----------



## missangie

mummykcc, hope AF kicks in gear for you soon!


----------



## missangie

Trish, hugs to you! Were you regular before BC? It will be your turn soon, just keep your head up!


----------



## Trishg21

I was on BC for 5 years before getting off and I have never been regular. Maybe it is because I convince myself of this, but I think I may have PCOS. I really can't see myself getting AF in the next 2 weeks so I will probably schedule an appointment this week.

I started a new job this week working with children, they repaid my hard work by getting me sick :haha: woke up to a temp. of 100.3 this morning. Blah.


How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## JulesBB

I may have to join you ladies. think I'm having post pill problems, but a little different than others. I had very regular cycles before the pill, and was on the pill for three years. I ended up on Ortho-tricyclen Lo, but tried I think two others before that. I had a lot of trouble regulating on the pill, and I think my body just didn't like it. I had a lot of spotting etc. (The first month I went on the pill I bled all month...fun.) Ortho was the best, but took a while to regulate and still wasn't perfect. Anyway...I came off at the end of November, and had two presumably normal cycles, both around 28-29 days. THEN...I got my period for cycle three off the pill (I know I ovulated this month from temps and OPK). I had a few days of very light spotting before, and then had about 1-2 days of regular/heavy, then a couple of days of light spotting, and that was it. THEN...a week later I started again. WHAT? Has this happened to anyone else? I'm on day 2 of AF2...not super heavy, but not spotting either. What could this be? I don't know if I should start over and call this a new cycle? I am wondering when/if I am going to ovulate again? I never want to take the pill again!!


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> I was on BC for 5 years before getting off and I have never been regular. Maybe it is because I convince myself of this, but I think I may have PCOS. I really can't see myself getting AF in the next 2 weeks so I will probably schedule an appointment this week.
> 
> I started a new job this week working with children, they repaid my hard work by getting me sick :haha: woke up to a temp. of 100.3 this morning. Blah.
> 
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?

I work with kids too and for the first year I am pretty sure I was sick more then I was healthy! lol. Hope you feel better!

Nothing new with me, still waiting on a pos opk and am almost out of them, I only have the smiley face digi ones and Im debating on whether or not I should use them. they are kinda spendy so I almost am thinking i should wait until Im more regular but another part of me thinks that since im CD1million (ha!) that it should be happening any day now (how long have I been thinking that though, right!)


----------



## Trishg21

^Have you ever tried the OPK's from amazon.com? They have a pack of 40 that also come with 10 hpt's for like $10 us. 

I know what you mean though, I thought about buying some but at this point it would have been a huge waste of money because I am SO irregular :haha:

Good luck I hope you get a positive OPK soon! :hugs:


----------



## Yoga_Baby

I FINALLY got a +OPK on Friday night...CD45, and then an even more positive last night, so I'm hoping I caught the surge on it's way up and then back down too. My temp is down today, so I'm hoping that means I'm ovulating today? We DTD the last 3 nights, and we'll go again tonight (hopefully then we're covered)! I'm pretty excited, I was getting ready to make an appointment with the doc this week, but if my temps are up tomorrow, I think I'll forget about that for a while! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining in I was looking on the internet to see what was going on with me and came across this thread.

I have been off the pill (noriday) for 4 months and still not had af I also didn't have a withdrawl bleed but didn't get af when on the mini pill anyway so I guess no withdrawl bleed would make sense. I was on the mini pill for about a year and the combined pill for about 17 years without a break. I also really wish I had been told there might be issues when I come off the pill, even the family planning clinic never mentioned this to me!

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and I am really hoping she will do something straight away without me having to wait any longer.

I have been taking AC and Milk Thistle in tincture form for a couple of weeks but still nothing, its all so stressful!

So glad I found this thread, thanks everyone


----------



## daniello

Hi everyone, I'm new to this but saw this thread and thought I'd post. 
I came off Microgynon on 16th Jan this yr, had my withdrawal bleed 19th-23rd Jan (always a wed to sunday!) and was completely prepared for irregular periods. However smack bang 28days later I had AF, although very heavy for one day, then off for a day, then heavy again, then off again. So AF came on wed this week and I bled through to thurs eve, then nothing fri, then bled again yest, but nothing today! Normal? Much heavier than when I was on pill too. Thanks xx


----------



## daniello

Oh forgot to add, I've also experienced chronic headaches, backpain and cramping this month.


----------



## mummykcc

At last my AF arrived first thing yesterday morning :)


----------



## finallyready

missangie said:


> finallyready said:
> 
> 
> CD 40 here! LAME! Happy Valentines Day ladies!
> 
> Are you still taking the fertilaid? I meant to ask you that awhile ago. (at least I think it was feritilaid that you were taking, right?)Click to expand...

No - I ordered 2 bottles...Took 1 but I got AF on the same day I started taking it...so obviously AF came by herself. So I religious took FertilAid 3x a day until the 1st bottle was gone...and when AF did not show up this month and BFN's I thought...why keep taking it? Obviously it did NOT work cause I clearly haven't O'd yet. So now I am back to just taking my regular vitamins with NO fertilaid.


----------



## mrspjlover

Hi Ladies,

I havent checked in for a while as i have been on Holiday but update from me is good news, we got our BFP!

For those interested i was on Cerazette pill for 2 years with long cycles and very light periods. After horror stories about cerazette i was worried.

Finished the pill: 1st December 2010
Withdrawl Bleed: 5th December 2010 lasting 4 days
First Period: 19th January
Ovulated: 3rd Febuary
BFP: 21st Febuary (approx 16/17 days PO)

Baby Dust to all xx


----------



## mrspjlover

P.S the vits I have been taken since finishing the pill are: B6, Iron, Folic Acid, Evening Primrose and a daily Vit C & Zinc drink.

Hope this info helps people xx


----------



## struth

Congrats Mrspjlover! Hope you have a H&H 9 months. Seems like you regulated well after coming off the pill? I'm on cycle #2:

Finished the pill: 14th December 2010
Withdrawl Bleed: 20th December 2010 lasting 7 days
Ovulated: 1st February (CD44)
First Period: 13th February (Total cycle = 55 days)

Am now just waiting to ovulate on cycle 2 - am on CD10 currently so it could be a long wait!


----------



## mummapie

Finished the pill: 13th Jan
Withdrawl Bleed: 16th Jan lasting 6 days
Ovulated: Not too sure but i think arounf the 30th Jan
First Period: 18th Feb (on day 5 so reeeeally hoping i only have a few more days left!)


----------



## Trinigal26

I was on Birth Control no break for around 18 years. I started it to make my period regular. Btw 13-15 it was irregular.
I stopped the pill Dec 13 and got my first period CD 40.
Currently I am waiting for my 2nd natural period to come. I am on CD32.
I am 33 TTC#1. 
I def didn't ovulate last cycle and one day this cycle for a split second I noticed EWCM. 
Will be testing ovulation this cycle and have an appointment with the doc March 22nd to make sure everything is ok.

Now can I request some tests with her? Like to check if my hormone levels are correct etc?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Trinigal26,

I am also 33 and TTC no.1. I have been off the pill for 4 months and still no AF I went to the doctor on Monday and she said I have to wait another 2 months before they will do any tests. You might have to push it if you really want to get something done now, although it could depend on your area I am in Edinburgh. 
I found it quite hard to really push for the tests when I was there because she had answers to why I am not ovulating and why the tests would not be any good now and it all sounded so reasonable!
I have private medical through work though so I am thinking I will try them and see if they are willing to start doing tests for me now.
I have also just bought one of those fertilfocus ovulation kits that use saliva rather than the ovulation sticks that you pee on so that I can test everyday (to be ready if I ever do ovulate lol) and it is just the one off cost.

I have a question for those of you out there who dont AF, do you get pains like you are going to? for about a month now I have been having these pains on and off and still no AF :( sigh


----------



## Trinigal26

Yeah its very frustrating..I am currently being patient and waiting for signs of ovulation. I would obviously like to test sooner than later but I don't know what is going to happen. I have a meeting with the Gyno on March 22nd, so fingers crossed.

Its amazing that we work so hard not to get pregnant and now when we want to its more work!

Im in Fl.

Let me know how the saliva test works. I saw it on ebay for $20 but didn't know if it was hard to read the results etc. Let me know your progress..


----------



## Jetset

I was on Cilest then Microgynon then Cilest again for over 10 years. 

Very recently, my husband and I decided to try for a baby, so I came off the pill at the beginning of January, had my withdrawal bleed on 17th January (as planned) and then had my first 'real' period exactly 28 days after this. 

I don't know whether you would class this is regular, but I guess I will have to wait until the next one (due 12th March).

However, my question is that can you not ovulate and still have a regular period?


----------



## Trinigal26

Yup! A lot of women do. my friend did and tried for over a year to get preggers. She found out that she had PCOS as well as not ovulating during her period even though it was regular.. thats my concern. I just want to know if I am ovulating!! I am going to be doing testing this month just as soon as I get my 2nd AF off the pill...

This is where my frustration lies! I have been monitoring my CM but still not able to see lots of that wondering EWCM.... i am hoping as months go by, my body will get back into its natural swing and things will be ok... fingers crossed!


----------



## Trinigal26

Ok update!!!!
So that one day that i saw what i thought was EWCM - well i guess it was!!! Cause 14 days after which is today, I just got my period!!

I have been taking vitex since Dec 28- 800mg daily.. Maybe that helped.. I don't know but my cycle has reduced from 40 to 33... It means that i maybe did ovulate when i thought i did...

I suggest Vitex. I get it online at ebay for like $5. I have had no side affects on it and i really think it has helped me get my body out of whack!


----------



## MrsBea23

I have been taking it for about 3 weeks so far (agnus castus) but nothing yet, although wouldn't know if I have ovulated because I was on the pill for so long I don't know what all the signs are lol, been off the pill for 4 months though and no AF so can't be ovulating yet.
I have been taking it with milk thistle to try and clear out the liver of anything bad in there.

Apparently though it can be bad if someone is ovulating and pretty regular, not sure why but I have seen it mentioned before. Since I don't ovulate I thought it was worth giving it a try.


----------



## Trinigal26

Well i say def keep taking it to help bring on AF. I thought the same thing since i was on the BC for so long, that i wouldn't see my AF for months but it does happen.. It will come back.. just be patient.. Even though AF comes, you may not ovulate. This will be my first one tracking it so I will see if i do..
Positive thoughts!!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Thanks I am trying to be positive but friends getting pregnant left right and centre doesn't help lol.

I am definately staying on the AC for at least another 2 months until my next doctors appointment, hoping they will put me on clomid after that.


----------



## Zodiac

So after finally getting AF this month I've been trying to monitor for ovulation- but I have no idea if I am or not.

According to ovulation calculator I should have started ovulating from 2/20 -2/24. But I have no signs. NO thick CM, but I have had sore nipples....is that a sign of ovulation?

I also bought a fertility scope. The saliva tester. I don't know if I just don't know how to use it- but if I am using it correctly there's no ovulation happening. I started testing 2 days before predicted ovulation and I've continued for the days following. I may continue to test for the rest of the week.


----------



## Trinigal26

Ms.Bea23 I no the feeling.. I know about 4 people preggers!!!

I wonder if they will make you wait a full year first before Clomid?
Keep at the Vitex though.. its really helped me.. It just takes time.. How much are you taking?

Zodiac, everyone is different.. I really didn't feel anything but i did notice the CM. 
This round i am going to take mucinex to help thin it out..

Not everyone gets signs.. If this is your first AF you may not be. I know for sure i wasnt the first one and questioned this second one but everything seems to coincide with that day i got the CM so i am guess i did. I am going to monitor this month using the cheap OPK's from online and see what happens. Hope i get to see a positive so i can put my mind at ease.. so much crazy ideas can fly into your head during this process! 
lol


----------



## Trishg21

Well I did it. I broke down and called the doctor and set an appointment for the 2nd week in March to discuss my messed up body. Currently on CD 85 and no AF since I stopped BC. There is part of me that is secretly hoping that maybe they will just put me on Clomid so I get get this thing done :haha: Although I know that probably won't be the case. I just hope they can do something more for me then till me just to wait it out.


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

I am feeling a bit more upbeat today I am sure my body will work itself out when it is ready so for the next 2 months while I wait for my next doctors appointment I will just chill out and see what happens.

Trinigal26 - I am currently taking the AC in tincture 500mg twice a day but I also have it in tablets so I will try that when the bottle runs out and that will be 2 tablets twice a day a 400mg per tablet so 1600mg per day. From what I have read the 1600mg a day is for women in menopause but nothing seems to be happening on the 1000mg a day so I might as well give the 1600mg a go. How much are you taking?

Trishg21 - good luck with the docs and let me know how you get on, I am on day 124 after stopping BC and nothing yet but doctor said I have to wait 6 months before they will do anything more boo, I am hoping I will get clomid pretty soon after that but who knows.


----------



## Trishg21

MrsBea - Did they tell you 6 months when you first noticed that you were irregular? Or did you go to the Doc after 3 months and have them tell you to wait 3 more?

I hope they don't tell me to wait 3 more months! I don't think I can take it :( Pretty much all the websites I have researched have said that if you don't get a period of 3 months after stopping BC you need to go to the doctor. That is also what my gp told me. BAH I hate this. 

I hope you can get a new cycle soon and not have to wait so much longer!


----------



## MrsBea23

Trishg21 - I went after 4 months and they told me to wait another 2 months :( I have made an appointment with the family planning clinic for next Monday so I will see what they say. It might be different where you are though, I am the UK and this is through the NHS so if the family planning clinic says wait 2 more months then I will say I want to go private and see if they will give me a referral.

I know I have not been waiting very long compared to allot of the girls on here and another 2 months isn't bad at all but I am 33 and if there are problems with me the sooner I know the sooner I can get something done about it! sigh


----------



## Monkey monkey

Good luck everyone, I'm on day 23 today, been taking starflower oil all month. Last two cycles have been 78 days and 41 days. Had funny pains around day 16, hoping that was OV and so should be due on around day 30ish (that's if my body is not playing tricks on me this month)...... Here's hoping


----------



## coopfairy

so ... i came off pill in August had withdrawl bleed then first proper period mid sept, since then i have had nothing. went to docs on friday and she said normally they wouldnt do anythin or worry until it had been a couple of years but seeing i am TTC she would do blood tests, but said in her experience its usually nothing to worry about and its very common for some women to take a while to regulate as everyone is different. For the last week I have been bloated and have had cramps, sore boobs too and the last couple of days the right one has been itchy lol so hopefully i have ovulated! did a couple of random OPK's last week just to c and there was a line not really light and not really dark, not done any the weekend but done one just and there is practically no line... so fx i ov the weekend :) oh yeah had blood test today so gotta wait couple of weeks for results ... so nervous


----------



## Monkey monkey

coopfairy said:


> so ... i came off pill in August had withdrawl bleed then first proper period mid sept, since then i have had nothing. went to docs on friday and she said normally they wouldnt do anythin or worry until it had been a couple of years but seeing i am TTC she would do blood tests, but said in her experience its usually nothing to worry about and its very common for some women to take a while to regulate as everyone is different. For the last week I have been bloated and have had cramps, sore boobs too and the last couple of days the right one has been itchy lol so hopefully i have ovulated! did a couple of random OPK's last week just to c and there was a line not really light and not really dark, not done any the weekend but done one just and there is practically no line... so fx i ov the weekend :) oh yeah had blood test today so gotta wait couple of weeks for results ... so nervous

Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## coopfairy

:) thanku


----------



## Gwyllion

I came off Cerazette 4 months ago. I had a months grace of no period and it then came, and it keeps coming every 10 to 12 days lasting each over a week. Grumpty today as i thought after the last time that i'd gone back to natural cycle as i was clock work before the pill. And i'm pretty sure i wont fall pregnant at this rate if its going to continue being a !£$%^£. Surely i'm not ovulating within that time frame? (two weeks)

Good luck to all trying :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all

I am new to this site, in fact this is my first post!

I was on cerezette for 6 years, and in that time this pill stopped my periods altogether, although my doctor said that this was a normal side effect of this BCP.

I came off BCP on Christmas eve 2009, we had discussed long and hard when it would be time to try for a baby as my other half thought it might occur quite quickly. I had some breaktrhough bleeding in Janurary but then nothing. I went to by doctor at the end of the march and she told me to wait, and made me feel that I was being stupid even being there.

I had several pregnancy type symptoms, such as feeling sick, swollen breasts, cravings, headaches etc and took several pregnancy tests in the first few months to be disapppointed each time. I then gave up with the tests and eventually had what I thought was a period, however it was incredibly heavy and clotty, so I went to my doctors (so another doctor) and he confirmed that he felt that I had had a early miscarriage. However, this new doctor was incredibly understanding and lovely about everything. 

He gave me several blood tests and discovered that I was borderline diabetic but that my hormone levels were low, indicitive of being early within a cycle. He did however refer me for a transvaginal ultrasound. I found out a week ago that I have PCOS and am now waiting for my refferal to a Gynae to come through.

My journey from coming of BCP has not been a pleasant one but I am hoping that the medication that he has put me on and the visit to the consultant may now put us on the right path to having the baby was so desperately want.

Thanks for listening (or reading)


----------



## Gwyllion

Oh me what a bumpy road you've had so far, i am truely sorry and am really happy you've a good doctor (mines a pain as they make me feel silly for being there too) but fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Gosh wannabemummyb what a nightmare hope it all starts to go right for you soon especially now that you have a diagnosis. Crazy isn't it how it really doesn't happen the way you think it will!

Gwyllion that doesn't sound like much fun either you poor thing, I am in Scotland as well and not having much luck with the doctors I was told 15 years ago it is likely I have endo but they say they cant do any tests until I AF which isn't happening. It is all such a waiting game sigh

Coopfairy hope you o'd and its your month.

Good luck to everyone for March a new month a new cycle or a cycle!


----------



## Trishg21

MrsBea23 said:


> Trishg21 - I went after 4 months and they told me to wait another 2 months :( I have made an appointment with the family planning clinic for next Monday so I will see what they say. It might be different where you are though, I am the UK and this is through the NHS so if the family planning clinic says wait 2 more months then I will say I want to go private and see if they will give me a referral.
> 
> I know I have not been waiting very long compared to allot of the girls on here and another 2 months isn't bad at all but I am 33 and if there are problems with me the sooner I know the sooner I can get something done about it! sigh


Wow. I hope that you are able to get clomid soon! :hugs:

I think I might go crazy if they tell me 3 more months. Plus my head has been feeling very fuzzy lately. I think it is due to all my hormones from not having AF.


----------



## missangie

havent had a chance to read any of your updates yet but i have great news! 59 days of peeing on OPKs and I only have 3 left and I got my first ever smiley face!!!! Of course, DH leaves tomorrow afternoon for the weekend so we BD tonight and hopefully tomorrow AM. Praying for a temp rise to confirm that I will actually O and praying even harder that this is it for us!


----------



## MrsBea23

Yay missangie that is great news, good luck I hope this is your month.


----------



## struth

Thought I'd update with my good news too-after my first cycle off the pill lasting 55 days, I have just got a positive opk at cd18! Am so over the moon! I'm just waiting for a temp rise to confirm it. Fingers crossed it comes tomorrow as I have had a negative opk today (cd19) so it looks as if I O'd today. If this is all correct, my cycle will be about 32 days-a big improvement!


----------



## Zodiac

How often are you ladies doing the OV Testing? I was considering get the test trips, but I've read that it is more accruare when you test 2x per day, around 11am and 4pm (I think those were the times).

Either way I am at working during the "prime" testing hours...I really don't want to be peeing on a stick in my office bathroom!


----------



## missangie

struth said:


> Thought I'd update with my good news too-after my first cycle off the pill lasting 55 days, I have just got a positive opk at cd18! Am so over the moon! I'm just waiting for a temp rise to confirm it. Fingers crossed it comes tomorrow as I have had a negative opk today (cd19) so it looks as if I O'd today. If this is all correct, my cycle will be about 32 days-a big improvement!



HUGE improvement!!! Keep us updated about your temps!


----------



## missangie

Zodiac said:


> How often are you ladies doing the OV Testing? I was considering get the test trips, but I've read that it is more accruare when you test 2x per day, around 11am and 4pm (I think those were the times).
> 
> Either way I am at working during the "prime" testing hours...I really don't want to be peeing on a stick in my office bathroom!


at first I was doing it twice a day, once in the morning before work and once when I got home from work which is usually around 6. But, as 30+ days passed I only have been doing it once per day and its whenever I get home. Which again, is usually around 6 however on wed I get home after 10:30 but thats when my positive one was! 

I got another positive today at 6:00 and have the most EWCM I have seen for months and cramping. Im really hoping that I O today since we could only BD late last night and DH flew out for the weekend this AM. I guess even if we were to just BD 2 days before O there is still a small chance, right?

Cant wait to see what my temps do....


----------



## ceb8109

Hi all! I am Catie. 23 years old and dh is 24 and we r trying for our first. My first cycle was 43 days off orthotricyclen, now on cd44 with pos opk cd29, negative hpt so far..also ff did not confirm O so not really sure what is going on.my temping was not great so fx I did o and just no af or bfp yet!


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> Zodiac said:
> 
> 
> How often are you ladies doing the OV Testing? I was considering get the test trips, but I've read that it is more accruare when you test 2x per day, around 11am and 4pm (I think those were the times).
> 
> Either way I am at working during the "prime" testing hours...I really don't want to be peeing on a stick in my office bathroom!
> 
> 
> at first I was doing it twice a day, once in the morning before work and once when I got home from work which is usually around 6. But, as 30+ days passed I only have been doing it once per day and its whenever I get home. Which again, is usually around 6 however on wed I get home after 10:30 but thats when my positive one was!
> 
> I got another positive today at 6:00 and have the most EWCM I have seen for months and cramping. Im really hoping that I O today since we could only BD late last night and DH flew out for the weekend this AM. I guess even if we were to just BD 2 days before O there is still a small chance, right?
> 
> Cant wait to see what my temps do....Click to expand...

That is sounding good to me! And the timing is fine, I'm sure. Which opks do you have - some say that you will O within 12-36 hours and some say 24-48 hours? Either way I think that you have it covered. FX'd for you :dust:


----------



## struth

Zodiac said:


> How often are you ladies doing the OV Testing? I was considering get the test trips, but I've read that it is more accruare when you test 2x per day, around 11am and 4pm (I think those were the times).
> 
> Either way I am at working during the "prime" testing hours...I really don't want to be peeing on a stick in my office bathroom!

Zodiac - I use one a day until I see a second line developing, then I use two. This cycle I have been able to use them at about 12 noon but then when I got a line on one I tested again at 7pm. This was the positive one. The following day (at about 6pm as I wasn't able to test earlier) was negative. You can buy them off the internet quite cheaply which makes it more attractive to test more often! 

What time do you get back from work? Last cycle I tested at about 6pm and that was fine.


----------



## Lucy79

Hi all

I'm new to this forum and having such a nightmare after coming off pill in Feb'10. I've had just two AFs since coming off - one in May'10 and one in Jan '11. Doctor has found antibodies in my bloodwork and is sending me to endocrinologist as she says it may be effecting ovulation. Apparently it's the start of auto-thyroydism - likely I will get other symptoms eventually. However, ttc is a nightmare when you hardly ever get an AF. I am kind of hoping that it is the antibodies that are the problem and that they can fix it otherwise my body has really gone to sleep since the pill - I was on it 12 years so this problem has probably been masked. 

Anyone else as few AF's than this in the space of a year or had thyroid problems causing AF to be really irregular?

Thanks 

Lucyx


----------



## Zodiac

struth said:


> Zodiac - I use one a day until I see a second line developing, then I use two. This cycle I have been able to use them at about 12 noon but then when I got a line on one I tested again at 7pm. This was the positive one. The following day (at about 6pm as I wasn't able to test earlier) was negative. You can buy them off the internet quite cheaply which makes it more attractive to test more often!
> 
> What time do you get back from work? Last cycle I tested at about 6pm and that was fine.

I'm out of the door by 8:30 am and don't get home untill about 7:30 pm (go the gym right after work).

I do think that I've started ov again, but I just want to be sure. Once I get a + I don't plan on testing every month, I think I would just drive myself crazy if I did that. I just want to know that the eggs are moving then hubby and I will stop with the protection and try to conceive as stress free as possible.


----------



## struth

Zodiac said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Zodiac - I use one a day until I see a second line developing, then I use two. This cycle I have been able to use them at about 12 noon but then when I got a line on one I tested again at 7pm. This was the positive one. The following day (at about 6pm as I wasn't able to test earlier) was negative. You can buy them off the internet quite cheaply which makes it more attractive to test more often!
> 
> What time do you get back from work? Last cycle I tested at about 6pm and that was fine.
> 
> I'm out of the door by 8:30 am and don't get home untill about 7:30 pm (go the gym right after work).
> 
> I do think that I've started ov again, but I just want to be sure. Once I get a + I don't plan on testing every month, I think I would just drive myself crazy if I did that. I just want to know that the eggs are moving then hubby and I will stop with the protection and try to conceive as stress free as possible.Click to expand...

If I were you I would just test each evening when you get in then - if it is just for a guide then that should be enough to show whether you are O'ing!

GL with it!


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?

Sorry I've not been around for a while, I was limiting my time on bnb due to getting too stressed over ttc! I just wanted to pop back to give you ladies with wacky cycles post-pill some hope........... I'm pregnant!!!!!! After being off bcp just over a year, only 6cycles in 12months and cycles as long as 3mths, we've finally done it! I'm on :cloud9:

I do hope you will keep the thread running to offer the support and :hugs: needed every now and then, be there for each other!!

Hope u are all doing well? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congratulations, that is amazing x


----------



## struth

MrsH1984 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?
> 
> Sorry I've not been around for a while, I was limiting my time on bnb due to getting too stressed over ttc! I just wanted to pop back to give you ladies with wacky cycles post-pill some hope........... I'm pregnant!!!!!! After being off bcp just over a year, only 6cycles in 12months and cycles as long as 3mths, we've finally done it! I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> I do hope you will keep the thread running to offer the support and :hugs: needed every now and then, be there for each other!!
> 
> Hope u are all doing well? xxxxxxxxxx

Congrats MrsH1984 - that is the best news! You have a little bean and have brought hope for us too! Have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## missangie

struth said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zodiac said:
> 
> 
> How often are you ladies doing the OV Testing? I was considering get the test trips, but I've read that it is more accruare when you test 2x per day, around 11am and 4pm (I think those were the times).
> 
> Either way I am at working during the "prime" testing hours...I really don't want to be peeing on a stick in my office bathroom!
> 
> 
> at first I was doing it twice a day, once in the morning before work and once when I got home from work which is usually around 6. But, as 30+ days passed I only have been doing it once per day and its whenever I get home. Which again, is usually around 6 however on wed I get home after 10:30 but thats when my positive one was!
> 
> I got another positive today at 6:00 and have the most EWCM I have seen for months and cramping. Im really hoping that I O today since we could only BD late last night and DH flew out for the weekend this AM. I guess even if we were to just BD 2 days before O there is still a small chance, right?
> 
> Cant wait to see what my temps do....Click to expand...
> 
> That is sounding good to me! And the timing is fine, I'm sure. Which opks do you have - some say that you will O within 12-36 hours and some say 24-48 hours? Either way I think that you have it covered. FX'd for you :dust:Click to expand...

I used the digi ones with the smiley faces. they say 24-48 I think. temps today were same as yesterday so thinking maybe today is O day. still have some EWCM but not as much as yesterday and no cramping like yesterday. tender breasts today again. hmm


----------



## missangie

MrsH1984 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?
> 
> Sorry I've not been around for a while, I was limiting my time on bnb due to getting too stressed over ttc! I just wanted to pop back to give you ladies with wacky cycles post-pill some hope........... I'm pregnant!!!!!! After being off bcp just over a year, only 6cycles in 12months and cycles as long as 3mths, we've finally done it! I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> I do hope you will keep the thread running to offer the support and :hugs: needed every now and then, be there for each other!!
> 
> Hope u are all doing well? xxxxxxxxxx

YAY MrsH!!!! So so very happy for you :happydance:


----------



## missangie

Also, welcome Lucy and Catie!!! I hope you will find some support on this thread like I have! This is actually the only thread I have been looking at and "talking" in lately.


----------



## ceb8109

Ahh so on day two of temp rises! Fx this is it...I only had one small spot of Ewcm this cycle so far, so maybe this all is my hormones regulating and will take a few cycles...know this one is longer than last but reassured if I at least O!


----------



## Trishg21

Hello lovelies!

I've been MIA lately because I started a new job and then I went out of town for my SIL's wedding this weekend. I hope everything has been going well for everyone.

MrsH that is stellar news! HUGE congrats! :happydance:

I had my doctor's appt today and as I thought, I have PCOS :dohh: I have to do an ultrasound on Friday to confirm (she sounded pretty positive though) and then then fun begins. DH has to do a SA and they want me to do some sort of dye test through my tubes to make sure they aren't blocked. She gave me Provera to force AF and I have to do day 2 and day 21 bloods. After that though as long as there are no other unforseen problems it sounds like I will start clomid in April :happydance: Now I just have to break the news to DH that he has to go do it in a cup :haha:


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

Congratulations Mrs H that is fantastic news, there is hope for the rest of us yet.

Trishg21 - I went to the doctor again last night and I have PCOS as well, I had a scan then and there and she said that is what it is although waiting for my bloods to come back to confirm its PCOS not PCO. Then I have to wait 3 months and see if anything happens before I can get any drugs :growlmad: 

How did you get on missangie and ceb8109? Was it O day for either of you?

I have decided now that I know I have PCOS I am going to try acupuncture, I have found a lady close by and it sounds promising so I might as well give it a shot.


----------



## missangie

Bea and Trish, sorry about PCOS but at least you now know and I know it is going to be your turn soon!!! 

As for me, yes it was O day! FF confirmed it today. Not feeling too positive since we only BDd two days before but am still hopeful. I am going to try really hard not to "symptom spot" and last time I started POAS at 9DPO but this time I will only test after 14DPO since i only have one test left and its a digi. Plus, I really dont wanna get my hopes up staring at what I think might be a line when it really isnt!!!!


----------



## Trishg21

MrsBea - That is crazy, Why are they making you wait when they know you are most likely not ovulating on your own? Boo on them!

Missangie - Sometimes all it takes is one time! Think positive maybe those spermies were able to stick around!


DH and I sat down and discussed everything last night. So far so good! I was so afraid that he was going to get cold feet when he found out all we had to do. Especially since we really haven't been trying all that long, but he is a trooper! He is getting his SA done next Friday so here is hoping to some strong swimmers!


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> MrsBea - That is crazy, Why are they making you wait when they know you are most likely not ovulating on your own? Boo on them!
> 
> Missangie - Sometimes all it takes is one time! Think positive maybe those spermies were able to stick around!
> 
> 
> DH and I sat down and discussed everything last night. So far so good! I was so afraid that he was going to get cold feet when he found out all we had to do. Especially since we really haven't been trying all that long, but he is a trooper! He is getting his SA done next Friday so here is hoping to some strong swimmers!

that is awesome that he is on board! Do you live in the states or....? Just curious if you have insurance that covers all the testing and what not. 

DH and I decided that since it costs so much we were gonna wait to do further fertility testing (day 21 bloods, SA, etc) until after the one year mark which is coming up. I wish I could skip all that stuff and just go straight to getting clomid. My doctor said thats wht I would be put on but that even though they know I dont ovulate regularly they have to do all of the preliminary testing still which I understand but my insurance only covers 50% for "infertility". 

That is great, Trish, that your doctor is moving you forward and not making you wait. I do not understand why many doctors make you wait (like yours Bea) when it is obvious that ovulation isnt happening like it should be!


----------



## ceb8109

no O yet here, I think my temps are off due to sleeping poorly and with my mouth open lol. I'm ready for AF to show so that I can start temping vaginally, though I definitely feel sorta awkward doing so! :wacko:


----------



## MrsBea23

> I'm ready for AF to show so that I can start temping vaginally, though I definitely feel sorta awkward doing so!

Ha Ha that made me laugh ceb8109, you'll be fine once you do it a few times I am sure. The things we do to get that BFP though! I have checked my cervix position a few times and it is odd I must say.

Tishg - that is great news DH is happy to go along with everything, I am sure my Dh would as well because he knows the repercussions wouldn't be worth it lol. 
I am glad they are moving you along so quickly, they say I am a low priority because of the condition and my age. Im 33 though so certainly dont feel young 3 months isnt that bad I have allot on over the next couple of months so at least I can drink and not feel guilty.

Missangie  In ideal conditions sperm can last 6 or 7 days so you never know there might be a few around from last week lol. I don't even ovulate and still symptom spot though it is so hard not too.


----------



## Jetset

Well, that serves me right for thinking I had regular cycles after coming off the pill :( 

I came off the pill at the beginning of January, had my normal withdrawal bleed on 17th January and then had a perfect 28 day cycle with no issues whatsoever. 

I then started TTC and used OPKs to check I was actually ovulating, they came back positive at the correct time for a 28 day cycle (according to all the calculators you can use on the internet) and then at 6 DPO I started brown spotting which continued until today when my AF came at 10 DPO. This leaves my cycle at 25 days but also with a pretty short luteal cycle of 10 days :(


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi jetset,

Welcome to the irregular cycles thread.

I can't really help I am afraid because I don't ovulate but maybe you should try looking onto some herbs and vitamins so that if it happens again next month you could give that a go to extend your luteal cycle.

I am taking agnus castus and milk thistle to try to get me to ovulate and I am starting acupuncture tomorrow, I am hoping they work lol


----------



## Trishg21

Yes, I am in the States. I am hoping that my insurance will cover everything. I am actually going to call today to confirm. That is really the only thing I am nervous about because if we aren't covered I don't think DH will go for it, especially if it is expensive. So fx for good insurance! I have heard of a lot of people with the same insurance that they didn't have to pay anything.


----------



## Trishg21

Well I'm screwed. I just spent an hour on the phone with my insurance company and doctor's office and is sounds like they won't cover the ultrasound or HSG test. So we are most likely looking at over $1,000 just to get a prescription for Clomid. I know my husband is going to freak out and not want to do it. I am now so stressed out that I started crying as soon as I got off the phone with the insurance company. And now typing this I am crying again. This sucks. Why can't my body just not hate me?


----------



## MrsBea23

oh hun I don't really know what to say, all you can do is speak to him and hope that he is willing to go through with it anyway no matter what the cost.

I know how eager you are to get things moving and I totally understand but maybe if you wait for a bit your body might just decide to work itself out. I am starting low gi on the weekend and that is supposed to be really good for PCOS and exercise as well so I am back to the gym as of the weekend boo, my doctor didn't day anything about diet because I am a healthy weight but she did say to get to the gym because that helps heaps. So they are otions for you.

I am also taking Agnus Castus (vitex) and milk thistle which are meant to help as well (although nothing yet). 

So if DH does say no then there are other things you can try.


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear that Trish :-(

Well I'm spotting at 7dpo - last cycle I started spotting at 9dpo and then AF got me at 12dpo. But 7dpo - and with a temp rise - what is this all about?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Great this cycle I'm currently on cd 51!! Thought I was doing not too bad with 37 first month and 35 the second month! So frustrating!! What can I get to regulate my periods and from what shops? Or chemist I'm in the UK x


----------



## Jetset

I spotted 6 DPO and continued until AF came on 10 DPO... It leaves me on a 25 day cycle which seems really short, but my Mum seems to think I used to have shorter cycles before I went on the pill at 16 years old. I can't remember!

But my Mum also has 25 - 26 day cycles, so perhaps this is more 'normal' for me than the last one at 28 days. Who knows, but it is so frustrating. I guess I have to wait and see what next month brings now, but I certainly can't try to guess ovulation etc as all so up in the air at the moment :o


----------



## finallyready

MrsH1984 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?
> 
> Sorry I've not been around for a while, I was limiting my time on bnb due to getting too stressed over ttc! I just wanted to pop back to give you ladies with wacky cycles post-pill some hope........... I'm pregnant!!!!!! After being off bcp just over a year, only 6cycles in 12months and cycles as long as 3mths, we've finally done it! I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> I do hope you will keep the thread running to offer the support and :hugs: needed every now and then, be there for each other!!
> 
> Hope u are all doing well? xxxxxxxxxx

:happydance: Amazing news MRS H!!!! I am very very happy for you!!!! This news gives us all hope. HnH 9mos :)


----------



## Trishg21

So after a VERY long day of phone calls to the insurance company and my doctor's office we found out that my doctor is submitting the claims to my insurance under a different diagnosis (not infertility) so they will pay partial :happydance: So I am going in tomorrow to do a pelvic exam to confirm PCOS. I am still not sure if I will do the HSG test, we will just have to see if my doctor is willing to give me clomid without it :haha:


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> Well I'm screwed. I just spent an hour on the phone with my insurance company and doctor's office and is sounds like they won't cover the ultrasound or HSG test. So we are most likely looking at over $1,000 just to get a prescription for Clomid. I know my husband is going to freak out and not want to do it. I am now so stressed out that I started crying as soon as I got off the phone with the insurance company. And now typing this I am crying again. This sucks. Why can't my body just not hate me?

BIG :hugs: !! It is crazy how every doctor, every insurance, etc is different. My insurance covered my first ultrasound and bloodwork because it was considered regular care and now that i have been referred to a FS the next set of bloodwork, SA and dr. visit total over 750. But, the clomid itself is only 50. 

Maybe there was a mistake? Or, maybe your hubby will surprise you and be okay with it?


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> So after a VERY long day of phone calls to the insurance company and my doctor's office we found out that my doctor is submitting the claims to my insurance under a different diagnosis (not infertility) so they will pay partial :happydance: So I am going in tomorrow to do a pelvic exam to confirm PCOS. I am still not sure if I will do the HSG test, we will just have to see if my doctor is willing to give me clomid without it :haha:

I replied before a read this! :dohh: That is great news!!!!


----------



## missangie

struth said:


> Sorry to hear that Trish :-(
> 
> Well I'm spotting at 7dpo - last cycle I started spotting at 9dpo and then AF got me at 12dpo. But 7dpo - and with a temp rise - what is this all about?

FX this is it for you!!!


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Trish :-(
> 
> Well I'm spotting at 7dpo - last cycle I started spotting at 9dpo and then AF got me at 12dpo. But 7dpo - and with a temp rise - what is this all about?
> 
> FX this is it for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Missangie - but I don't think it is. I am still spotting this morning and have had a big temp dip this morning almost to the coverline. I think that I am out. 

I can live with that - but I am just so concerned about how early it is. Last cycle I spotted for three days from 9dpo and then got the full :witch: - so an LP of 11 days. If I have the same pattern this time then my LP will have shortened to 9 days :cry:

How are you getting on? And when are you planning to test?


----------



## MrsBea23

Struth - still go my FX'd for you, your body does strange things when you are pregnanat lol

Trishg - That is great news let us know how you get on.


----------



## missangie

struth said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Trish :-(
> 
> Well I'm spotting at 7dpo - last cycle I started spotting at 9dpo and then AF got me at 12dpo. But 7dpo - and with a temp rise - what is this all about?
> 
> FX this is it for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Missangie - but I don't think it is. I am still spotting this morning and have had a big temp dip this morning almost to the coverline. I think that I am out.
> 
> I can live with that - but I am just so concerned about how early it is. Last cycle I spotted for three days from 9dpo and then got the full :witch: - so an LP of 11 days. If I have the same pattern this time then my LP will have shortened to 9 days :cry:
> 
> How are you getting on? And when are you planning to test?Click to expand...

Hmmm well I am still crossing my fingers for you!! To look on the bright side, you O'd at almost the "normal" time which is fantastic news!

Since I only have one digi test I wont use it for another weekish (last cycle my LP was 11 days so at least not until after I hit that point.) I was at the dollar store today and it was soooo tempting to buy a bunch of those tests but I didnt. I got a little crazy last time, peeing once or twice a day on sticks from like 8DPO and on and staring at the sticks convincing myself there was a line. at 10DPO I actually had what I thought was a second line, I posted it on one of the threads here and everyone was saying it looked positive so I was pretty bummed when AF showed up.


----------



## Trishg21

Struth- You're not out till the witch gets ya! Fx'd for you!

Missangie- I don't blame ya, I could go to town with those dollar store tests. But then I drive myself when they are all neg. Hopefully there will be no AF and a 2nd line for you soon! :thumbup:


I had my U/S today and as suspected I have PCOS. I was kinda doubting it since I have never had any pain, during or not during a cycle, in my ovaries. I thought there was no way I had cysts, but alas I do. A TON! Kind of freaked me out to look at the U/S to be honest. She said I have more than 15 follicles on each ovary :wacko: But now it is just a wait to get my day 2 and day 21 bloodwork done then onto Clomid :happydance: Still undecided about the HSG test, I have about a week to decide.


----------



## ceb8109

Grrrr...cd51 and still no O or Af. Wish this cycle would end or I would o already!!! I don't know how lon to wait and/or when to be concerned?


----------



## Trishg21

ceb8109 said:


> Grrrr...cd51 and still no O or Af. Wish this cycle would end or I would o already!!! I don't know how lon to wait and/or when to be concerned?


Have you had a cycle since getting off BC? What are your cycles normally like?


----------



## Trishg21

How are all you lovely ladies getting along? Any good news from anyone?


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Struth- You're not out till the witch gets ya! Fx'd for you!
> 
> Missangie- I don't blame ya, I could go to town with those dollar store tests. But then I drive myself when they are all neg. Hopefully there will be no AF and a 2nd line for you soon! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I had my U/S today and as suspected I have PCOS. I was kinda doubting it since I have never had any pain, during or not during a cycle, in my ovaries. I thought there was no way I had cysts, but alas I do. A TON! Kind of freaked me out to look at the U/S to be honest. She said I have more than 15 follicles on each ovary :wacko: But now it is just a wait to get my day 2 and day 21 bloodwork done then onto Clomid :happydance: Still undecided about the HSG test, I have about a week to decide.

Sorry to hear that Trishg21 :hugs: Although you half knew that it was likely it must still be difficult to see it and have it confirmed :hugs: However, knowing this is just one more step closer to your :bfp: Keep up the PMA!


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> How are all you lovely ladies getting along? Any good news from anyone?

I'm good but a bit confused!!! So, AF arrived on Sunday. That meant that my LP has shortened from last cycle from 11 to 9 days. I had had spotting for the three days before too (from 7dpo) but nothing more than a bit on my tissue when I wiped. Then yesterday she stopped. Just stopped. Today, nothing either. So she only lasted 2 days in total.
 
Now last cycle (the first one off the pill) AF was short compared to normal (I usually have a long cycle - and it was even longer when I was not on the pill - 7 days and heavy). Last cycle was three days of proper flow and then a couple of days of spotting. But this one has been ridiculous!

Also, my temp has gone back up this morning - have a sneaky look at my chart - it is back up way above my previous cycle's coverline. It has hardly dipped below it at all. 

Does anyone else get this? What do you think is going on?


----------



## Euronova

Hya, I am new to the site and definitely having crazy cycles since stopping the pill in September 2010....
It was 6 weeks, then 5 weeks, last cycle was 9weeks!! (I think I missed one all together!) 
Not starting charting or anything but just bought some OVK so I can at least figure out if I am ovulating at all!
Only really started trying this month... just had a massive reality check getting on this forum... I just thought it would happen..... afterall I spent 10 years on the pill terrified of an accident! 
Are long cycles associated with PCO? Are PCO have a genetic link (i.e. if no one in your family has them are you less likely to have them too?)

Also, who know on average how long it takes to regular periods? My GP said I am prob more llikely to solve the problem by getting pregnant than any other way!


----------



## mommyjill

Hi all, :)

My last pill was on 8th feb this year, had withdrawal bleed as usual 10th - 15th feb although last 2 days were very light spotting (brownish)

no idea if i ov that cycle or not although did have pains 17th-23rd feb but kinda put this down to fact that body was havibg withdrawal symptoms as had not started my new pill pack!!

So af arrived 8th march (making previous cycle 26 days) only lasted 3 days, nothing for 2 days then brown yuk on my liner yesterday and today now nothing again whats that all about -- any body had anything similar???:thumbup:


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

Struth - Hmm sounds strange although temp staying up is a good sign, have you taken a test? One of my friends just found out she is 3 months along but since she was still getting some bleeding she thought it was her AF so you never know..

Euornova - It is crazy isn't it that you spend all your life preventing and then when you want to get pregnant it can take an age! Long and no cycles are associated with PCO/PCOS. I have PCOS and no-one in my family does so although it does run in family's you can get it even if no one else has it. 

mummyjill &#8211; Welcome, sorry I don&#8217;t have a cycle so I don&#8217;t know I am afraid.


----------



## struth

MrsBea23 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Struth - Hmm sounds strange although temp staying up is a good sign, have you taken a test? One of my friends just found out she is 3 months along but since she was still getting some bleeding she thought it was her AF so you never know..
> 
> Euornova - It is crazy isn't it that you spend all your life preventing and then when you want to get pregnant it can take an age! Long and no cycles are associated with PCO/PCOS. I have PCOS and no-one in my family does so although it does run in family's you can get it even if no one else has it.
> 
> mummyjill  Welcome, sorry I dont have a cycle so I dont know I am afraid.

Thanks MrsBea - I did test this morning with FMU and it was a :bfn: I would only be 12dpo though so it would still be early even if I was pregnant. I will just have to see how things go I guess?! :shrug:


----------



## struth

mommyjill said:


> Hi all, :)
> 
> My last pill was on 8th feb this year, had withdrawal bleed as usual 10th - 15th feb although last 2 days were very light spotting (brownish)
> 
> no idea if i ov that cycle or not although did have pains 17th-23rd feb but kinda put this down to fact that body was havibg withdrawal symptoms as had not started my new pill pack!!
> 
> So af arrived 8th march (making previous cycle 26 days) only lasted 3 days, nothing for 2 days then brown yuk on my liner yesterday and today now nothing again whats that all about -- any body had anything similar???:thumbup:

Not had anything similar I am afraid but coming off the pill can be completely unpredictable! My cycle has got much shorter but with spotting prior to AF. I used to have 7 days full on bleed.


----------



## Jetset

I definitely had my AF early so now onto this new cycle. 

I have worked it out at 25 days as that is how long the last one was, so will have to see what this one brings! The first real cycle off the pill I was 28 days and thought, "Wey hey we are normal!" then this second one I started spotting at 6 DPO and then finally came on my period at 10 DPO (CD 25).

I am not waiting to Ovulate and am nor sure when I should start using the OPKs. 

Last month they showed strong positives for two days and then went completely, so I do think I am ovulating in some form. However, because the last cycle was shorter, I am not 100% when I should be ovulating. 

I tested last night for the first time and it was negative so not sure when I should be looking at retesting now!


----------



## struth

Jetset said:


> I definitely had my AF early so now onto this new cycle.
> 
> I have worked it out at 25 days as that is how long the last one was, so will have to see what this one brings! The first real cycle off the pill I was 28 days and thought, "Wey hey we are normal!" then this second one I started spotting at 6 DPO and then finally came on my period at 10 DPO (CD 25).
> 
> I am not waiting to Ovulate and am nor sure when I should start using the OPKs.
> 
> Last month they showed strong positives for two days and then went completely, so I do think I am ovulating in some form. However, because the last cycle was shorter, I am not 100% when I should be ovulating.
> 
> I tested last night for the first time and it was negative so not sure when I should be looking at retesting now!


Do you temp - this might help you out a bit? Also - I had a close to positive OPK last cycle and so I did another one later in the day and it was positive. The next day was negative again so if I hadn't done that extra one I wouldn't have been sure of O (although I was temping too and so it was confirmed there). 

Perhaps you could do the same - when they get close to positive, try another one later in the day?


----------



## Jetset

Thanks... no I don't temp because I have quite a hectic morning normally, getting up at different times depending on whether I am competing etc. Therefore I just know I would forget to do it all of the time. 

However, will do another test when it becomes positive to know whether it has happened... It is so complicated this TTC! I always thought it would just happen for me by accident because I never thought I would have that 'maternal rush'... but it happened quite unexpected and as I am 28 in a few days, I feel it is a good time too :)


----------



## Trinigal26

Well i am very hopeful over all. I think what happens to us is that we read so many negatives and feel that they apply to us.. well thats how i felt.. I was on BC for 18 years. I never had a natural period since I could remember.
I got off the BC Dec 13 and then started Vitex Dec 28. I got my first natural AF Jan 22 making my first cycle 40 days. My second cycle, I saw the EWCM and 14 days from that day I got my period which lowered to a 32 cycle. Currently this month I am waiting for my 3rd AF. I don't know when its gonna come because I did notice a tonne of EWCM on the 14th day but got my positive OPK 2 days after so I am very unsure as to when AF will come. This was my first ever positive OPK so it gives me hope that even though I was on BC for so long, nothing is wrong---IM PRAYING.

I also am tempting which is kinda hard but so far its been showing i really did ovulate as my temps have remained higher than in the beginning of my cycle, just hard to pinpoint the exact day....

Im 33 and we are going to "try" in May. Which means whatever happens, happens but we are obviously going to take notice of my more fertile days.

I believe Vitex and evening primrose really helped me. I would highly suggest it. The vitex helps normalize cycles and primrose helps with the EWCM.....

I will keep you posted on my journey.


----------



## missangie

struth that is really odd! I would keep an eye on your temps and if they stay up test again in a couple days. wacky!!

As for me, AF came today and brought cramps with her... Pretty bummed cause I am now realizing that having a baby in 2011 is starting to look very unlikely. 

So now I have had 3 cycles since stopping BC in April. One in August and then I took provera in Oct and started charting my temps and had a 55 day cycle (LP was 11) and this one ended up being 70 days (LP was 10) Please please please let me have a less than 40 day cycle. (and a better LP!!)


----------



## Trishg21

Struth- very strange, but hopefully your temp will stay up and turn into a BFP :thumbup:

Missangie- I think about how time is running out for a 2011 baby all the time but try and keep your head up :hugs: It will happen for you. I just remind myself that I don't want to be in labor on Christmas anyways :haha:


I think my period is finally coming! :happydance: (never thought I'd be so happy to say that) True it is Provera induced but still...exciting none the less. I started spotting today so hopefully within 2 days I can FINALLY start a new cycle. (on CD 105) 

Hubby and I decided for now that we are going to wait on the HSG test. My doctor seems to think the chances of my having blocked tubes is pretty low so I think we are going to try Clomid for 3 rounds and take it from there. DH has his SA on Friday and I am hoping for some strong swimmers! So if all goes well I will start Clomid mid-April :happydance:


----------



## Trishg21

By the way - Co-worker came into work today with her 1 week old little boy and OMG! I must have one! So stinking cute I wanted to die. Had a cheesy warm gooey feeling the whole time I looked at him :haha:


----------



## missangie

Trish, I am excited for you to try clomid! Makes me want to as well. I keep rescheduling my FS appt because I have to take the day 21 bloods before she will meet with me and give me clomid but I just dont know if Im ready to fork out 800 bucks. Although, if I knew it would get us pregnant I would pay that in a heartbeat! AHHH I dont know what to do. I am pretty sure you will get clomid and get pregnant before I even have my next period if I just wait ;-)


----------



## Trishg21

What are they charging you $800 for?


----------



## missangie

my insurance for infertility is 50% after the $250 copay. I got an estimate sheet and it shows all the lab tests that were ordered which equals almost $450 out of pocket plus then there are two other sections with estimated charges but I dont knwo what they mean or are for. (I requested clarification just tonight actually) Plus after all of that I then have to pay for the visit at 50% and the clomid (I was told the clomid would just be about 50 bucks)


----------



## struth

Trishg21 - woo hoo for your period coming!!! Thanks goodness for that - it is a new beginning which I hope will end in a :bfp: for you.

Missangie - I replied to your post on another thread but - boo and :hugs:. I guess like Trishg21 - it is a new beginning for you too and hopefully you will O sooner and then :witch: will stay away. 

As for me - my temp has dropped this morning to just under the coverline. I guess my temp yesterday was just an odd one but it still doesn't explain my really short AF - 3 days of spotting, one day of flow and another day of spotting. 

I have been doing some reading and think that I may be low in progesterone. I have ordered some vit b complex and have thought about going to see the doctors but have decided to give it one more cycle (it is only three months since I came off the pill). If I have the same problems - short LP, spotting before AF, and light AF - I will then go then. 

I just wish I could stop the tick, tock, tick, tock of my body clock.....!


----------



## Euronova

Trishg21- Great news on the AF... I know it's not ultimately want we want but last month when my cycle lasted an incredible 9 weeks.... and I knew I was not pregnant and wasting my time, I just could not wait for the bloody AF to show up and start a new cycle!!!

Especially as it's TTC cycle1 for us!!! I am not monitoring temp and only getting OPK sticks today or tomorrow (waiting for the post!!)
I just want to have a sign that I am actually ovulating. 
I will get a thermometer today too and start charting.

How do you calculate you LP? is it the time between your OV and your AF? When the temp is up?

x

:dust: for all of you!!!


----------



## struth

Hi Euronova - yes the LP is from the day after Ov until the day before the first day of your full blown AF (not spotting) inclusive. If you are planning to temp with something like fertilityfriend.com then the system will tell you when you have O'd and then will also work out your LP for you each cycle. 

Are you planning on using fertilityfriend? It is the one that most people use and it quite straightforward once you get the hang of it. 

Oh - and my first cycle off the pill was nearly 8 weeks long but this one was much shorter (28 days - I think!). Let's hope that your second one is shorter too and with a good Ov too! 

Which pill were you on?


----------



## Euronova

Hya,

Thanks for all the advice, I have started fertility friends but so far only put the when we have :sex:, I thought just having sex everyday was a good plan... but we are getting a bit tired of it and it seems that everytime we don't have sex we feel we are ruining our chances so I really need to get charting so we have a better idea of what's going on.

I stopped the pill in Sepetember (very low dosage French pill not available here, and was on it for 10 years), my cycles were about 5 to 6 weeks, then I have this crazy 9 weeks one.... I think I skipped an AF altogether (if that is possible!)

This is our first cycle of really trying as I was waiting to be able to have treatment in France, but I feel quite lost as I don't know if it's just going to happen (like I always imagined it woud) and if it doesn't I don't want to loose time not knowing what's happening as who knows when my next cycle will be!

Ordered some OPK sticks and a thermometer so will get cracking on that. I'm CD12 so hopefully I will have time to catch and record the peak :) and be able to monitor LP.

Only been 2 days on this forum and feel like it's a massive learning curve!!!


----------



## struth

Ah I see - I thought you meant that you were on your first cycle off the pill but in fact you have been off it for a while and it had been your first cycle TTC? Sorry about that!

And as for learning curve - I so agree! I couldn't believe the amount of things that I didn't know when I first came on here! All my friends just used natural methods or OPKs to conceive and so I had no idea of all this other stuff! Its like a whole other world that I didn't know existed! Mind - we are all going through it together and it is a huge support to speak to other women going through it too!


----------



## Euronova

@struth

Yes the forum is lovely and so full of information, can't wait to transfer the the other parts once I have a :bfp: as it seems there is a lot to learn there too!

loads of :dust: to you!


----------



## mrsd1606

Hi everyone,

Im new to posting on here, but have been reading this thread for a little while now and its very reassuring to know its not only me having problems with cycles. 
I came off BCP beg Dec, had normal breakthrough bleed then had a 39 day cycle, and am now on day 56 with no signs of AF! 

I just want Af to show now so we can get on with TTC! Ive got some OPK but it just feels like ive been waiting forever to start using them on my nxt cycle (not used them before)
It definatly doesnt help as I know soooo many people who are pregnant (most of them by accident or within first month of trying!!) I'd just b happy with AF right now, lol!


----------



## struth

Hi Mrsd and welcome! 

I know exactly how you are feeling - I had a 55 day cycle (nothing compared to some people on here but bad enough) when I first came off the pill. By the end of it I just wanted AF to show so I could start again. It might still be worth you using the OPKs though - as you might not have yet O'd and you might still catch it?

Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## missangie

welcome MrsD! I (and everyone else here) know how you are feeling! I hope AF shows up soon so you can start POAS and making a baby ;-)


----------



## Euronova

Welcome MrsD!!

All in the same boat! Struggling to plan and know when we should be :sex: ! Sending a flurry of :dust: and hoping we all get more regular Af or a :bfp:

:)


----------



## MrsBea23

Trishg - that is fantastic news :thumbup: you must be thrilled.

missangie - what a nightmare, insurance companies are pants :growlmad:

Struth - a few girls on here seem to use progesterone cream I don't know much about it though unfortunately I am the opposite and have too much oestrogen, can get a positive on my saliva test every day, I wish! lol.

Mrsd - Welcome, youre in the right place lol I know exactly how you feel I think I am around day 110 after coming off the pill and no AF just wish AF would come so I know where I am at.

No news from me today just waiting on my next acupuncture which is Tuesday and hoping it gets my insides moving.


----------



## ceb8109

Trishg21 said:


> ceb8109 said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr...cd51 and still no O or Af. Wish this cycle would end or I would o already!!! I don't know how lon to wait and/or when to be concerned?
> 
> 
> Have you had a cycle since getting off BC? What are your cycles normally like?Click to expand...

Yeah first cycle was 43 days. Now on cd56 and still no O/Af/bfp. I went to dr on monday, checked my thyroid which was normal. Now the dr said to wait 4-6weeks and may have to start pcos testing. What does that entail? 

I have been on bcp since I was 13 or so. I know I had long heavy periods, but I don't remember if they were regular length cycles.


----------



## missangie

ceb8109 said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ceb8109 said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr...cd51 and still no O or Af. Wish this cycle would end or I would o already!!! I don't know how lon to wait and/or when to be concerned?
> 
> 
> Have you had a cycle since getting off BC? What are your cycles normally like?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah first cycle was 43 days. Now on cd56 and still no O/Af/bfp. I went to dr on monday, checked my thyroid which was normal. Now the dr said to wait 4-6weeks and may have to start pcos testing. What does that entail?
> 
> I have been on bcp since I was 13 or so. I know I had long heavy periods, but I don't remember if they were regular length cycles.Click to expand...

I had my blood drawn and then had an ultrasound to check for pcos and was given provera to see if that would induce a period (it did and I was later told I actually dont have PCOS)


----------



## Trishg21

ceb8109 said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ceb8109 said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr...cd51 and still no O or Af. Wish this cycle would end or I would o already!!! I don't know how lon to wait and/or when to be concerned?
> 
> 
> Have you had a cycle since getting off BC? What are your cycles normally like?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah first cycle was 43 days. Now on cd56 and still no O/Af/bfp. I went to dr on monday, checked my thyroid which was normal. Now the dr said to wait 4-6weeks and may have to start pcos testing. What does that entail?
> 
> I have been on bcp since I was 13 or so. I know I had long heavy periods, but I don't remember if they were regular length cycles.Click to expand...


I have had long irregular periods ever since they first started, pretty much the only time they were regular for me was when I was on BC. To test for PCOS I had to do a pelvic ultrasound where they look at your ovaries to see if they are oddly shapped or have cysts. I happened to have a lot of cysts so it was very obvious. But I had to wait for 3 months with no AF before they would even do any tests. It sucks to have to wait so long but hopefully it will all work out for you :hugs:

Missangie- Yeah I really don't want to add up the costs, they end up being so much! Luckily my doctor didn't submit the work under infertility because my insurance won't cover ANY of that. But I still have to pay a portion on the tests. I don't know for sure yet but I wouldn't be surprised if it is around the same amount. Good think I decided to skip the HSG for now! Stay positive and hopefully things will turn around. Let's get these babies!


----------



## mrsd1606

Thanks everyone for your reples,

struth - i was thinking about starting using the OPK's but i just thought that for sure I would have missed O by now! But who knows!

Euronova - Yes I agree its hard to plan, theres only so long you can keep up with BDing every other day 'just in case' lol, im exhausted now.

MrsB23 - gosh 110 days, its so frustrating, hope you get your AF soon

How long after coming off BC and irregular/long cycles do you wait before seeing your doctor? Im trying to stay quite relaxed about it at the moment but not sure how long I can keep that up, lol. Grateful for any advice.

Baby dust to everyone








Heres hoping for AF for us all and lots of baby dust


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. im annie.. im new here... here is my story...

i been off the pill for over a yr now.. and my cycles would vary from 45-60days... and in dec my family dr. put me on metforphin and told me to see a specialist... so i did on the 28th of feb. she took me off the metforphin and they took 8 tubes of blood to see what is goin on with my body to see if im ovulating are not.... she said in the mean time to just temp and bring it back to her on april 11 so im doin that.. well im really confused.. so im posting my chart on here so hopefully someone can give me a heads up on what is goin on... i no my chart starts the day of my last period was over but that is when she told me to start temping... 

what do yalll think




thanks!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:





how is everyone eles?


----------



## annie00

mrs. i was saw a dr when i was off the pill for almost a yr.. but im stilll going threw the process bc im still not ovulating... from what one lady said by lookin at my chart.... 

I think if ur cycles are back to normal in 6months to call ur dr. bc after 3 months the bc and hormones are completely out ur system.. so i would call it cant hurt....


----------



## Morticia

hi ladies! :flower:

I am SO glad to have found this thread...I am in total need of post-bcp cycle support too! thank you!

I came off of Microgynon 30 after 10 years last August (seven months ago) and started TTC January 2011. This is our third cycle. But my AF isn't anywhere near normal yet...I have had 'some' bleeding every month, but it's varied from 22-42 days, averaging out to 33. The last three cycles, bizarrely (ever since TTC) I've been getting up to five days of light spotting BEFORE Af...with AF lasting just 2 days. It's really odd and disheartening as I don't know when, or if, I'm ovulating - though I have bought OPKs for the first time this month and am nervously expecting them to show positive on Weds, as that would be my average O time based on the length of my cycles. 

I too wish I hadn't been on the pill that long, in fact I've spoken to Euronova who's also on this thread about how I feel as though it's too easily prescribed. I was told by my doctor at uni in 2002 that the only time I would EVER need to come off of bcp would be 'to get pregnant' - but that 'I could go straight back on it and only come off it for that purpose'. well, knowing how long it has taken for my body to react to coming off it, I will never go on it again and what's more I am advising all my friends who have been long term bcp users to get off it asap as we're all turning 30 and thinking about TTC!!

so nice to find you ladies in the same situation. One question...for those who are also experiencing days of spotting before AF (and peculiarly short AFs after that) - do you think that affects ovulation or conception? I read somewhere that spotting can be a sign of low progesterone, which would be a worry if it were true (am taking B6 now just in case) - but I am slightly encouraged by the number of post-bcp women who say they're having the same thing, so am hoping it's just a side-effect of that and NOT low progesterone. but would be really keen to hear from anyone who's spoken to a doctor about it...

thanks girls and good luck to all of us xx:kiss:


----------



## struth

mrsd1606 said:


> Thanks everyone for your reples,
> 
> struth - i was thinking about starting using the OPK's but i just thought that for sure I would have missed O by now! But who knows!
> 
> Euronova - Yes I agree its hard to plan, theres only so long you can keep up with BDing every other day 'just in case' lol, im exhausted now.
> 
> MrsB23 - gosh 110 days, its so frustrating, hope you get your AF soon
> 
> How long after coming off BC and irregular/long cycles do you wait before seeing your doctor? Im trying to stay quite relaxed about it at the moment but not sure how long I can keep that up, lol. Grateful for any advice.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone
> 
> Heres hoping for AF for us all and lots of baby dust

Mrsd - yes I would say 5-6 months too. I am at the 3 month mark at the moment and am going to give it a bit longer. I guess it also depends on how old you are too though?


----------



## struth

annie00 said:


> hey ladies.. im annie.. im new here... here is my story...
> 
> i been off the pill for over a yr now.. and my cycles would vary from 45-60days... and in dec my family dr. put me on metforphin and told me to see a specialist... so i did on the 28th of feb. she took me off the metforphin and they took 8 tubes of blood to see what is goin on with my body to see if im ovulating are not.... she said in the mean time to just temp and bring it back to her on april 11 so im doin that.. well im really confused.. so im posting my chart on here so hopefully someone can give me a heads up on what is goin on... i no my chart starts the day of my last period was over but that is when she told me to start temping...
> 
> what do yalll think
> 
> View attachment 182381
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is everyone eles?

Hi Annie! What is it you are confused about? Temping? I will try and help if I can but am also quite new to all this!


----------



## struth

Morticia said:


> hi ladies! :flower:
> 
> I am SO glad to have found this thread...I am in total need of post-bcp cycle support too! thank you!
> 
> I came off of Microgynon 30 after 10 years last August (seven months ago) and started TTC January 2011. This is our third cycle. But my AF isn't anywhere near normal yet...I have had 'some' bleeding every month, but it's varied from 22-42 days, averaging out to 33. The last three cycles, bizarrely (ever since TTC) I've been getting up to five days of light spotting BEFORE Af...with AF lasting just 2 days. It's really odd and disheartening as I don't know when, or if, I'm ovulating - though I have bought OPKs for the first time this month and am nervously expecting them to show positive on Weds, as that would be my average O time based on the length of my cycles.
> 
> I too wish I hadn't been on the pill that long, in fact I've spoken to Euronova who's also on this thread about how I feel as though it's too easily prescribed. I was told by my doctor at uni in 2002 that the only time I would EVER need to come off of bcp would be 'to get pregnant' - but that 'I could go straight back on it and only come off it for that purpose'. well, knowing how long it has taken for my body to react to coming off it, I will never go on it again and what's more I am advising all my friends who have been long term bcp users to get off it asap as we're all turning 30 and thinking about TTC!!
> 
> so nice to find you ladies in the same situation. One question...for those who are also experiencing days of spotting before AF (and peculiarly short AFs after that) - do you think that affects ovulation or conception? I read somewhere that spotting can be a sign of low progesterone, which would be a worry if it were true (am taking B6 now just in case) - but I am slightly encouraged by the number of post-bcp women who say they're having the same thing, so am hoping it's just a side-effect of that and NOT low progesterone. but would be really keen to hear from anyone who's spoken to a doctor about it...
> 
> thanks girls and good luck to all of us xx:kiss:

Your story sounds very similar to mine :hugs: I am three months of the pill and have spotting prior to my AF, a very short AF too and a short luteal phase. I think that it may be low progesterone but I have also read that that can be due to the pill suppressing hormones and that the imbalance can take some time to sort itself out after coming off the pill. 

I have been temping since coming off the pill and so I know that I have been ovulating so I don't think that has been effected. However, I have read that low progesterone can prevent implantation (as it effects the quality of the lining and the length of the LP) and/or can effect whether a pregnancy continues or not :cry:

My understanding is that it could be low progesterone which is due to the pill affecting our hormones but that it could sort itself out over time. However, if it continues I am going to go to the drs for tests - they can do day 21 test to measure the level of progesterone and I understand that the treatment can be quite straightforward. 

How have you been getting on with the b vits? What dosage are you taking? I have just bought some (50mg) but was going to try one more cycle without to see whether it sorts itself out. If not, I will try the vit b and if that doesn't work I will head to the drs (it would be 5 months by then...). Would be good to know how you have got on with them?


----------



## fuzzyduck

Hi 
I know this probably sounds really stupid but i keep reading posts saying ive finally had a real period an ima really confused. I came off the pill (yasmin) around the end of feb 2011 and havent been getting alot of trouble which i thought i would do from the horror stories ive read, apart from the odd spot and apart from dark brown discharge for the last two days when i wipe and slight cramping a couple of days ago. But anyway i was just wondering how you tell if its a real period. i probably sound so stupid but i really have no idea what ima looking out for or anything


----------



## annie00

hey everyone.. 
how are yall tonight??

sturth- im confused bc im wondering if i ovulated are not... im getting worried bc one lady on the other site said it didnt look like it to her and im due for my period any day now.. im so upset why cant i just ovulate just like everyone eles.. man.. by the time im ovulating dh is gonna already have given up hope lol .,.,. lets hope not.. thanks again.. can u give me any insight about me ovulating are not?


----------



## struth

annie00 said:


> hey everyone..
> how are yall tonight??
> 
> sturth- im confused bc im wondering if i ovulated are not... im getting worried bc one lady on the other site said it didnt look like it to her and im due for my period any day now.. im so upset why cant i just ovulate just like everyone eles.. man.. by the time im ovulating dh is gonna already have given up hope lol .,.,. lets hope not.. thanks again.. can u give me any insight about me ovulating are not?

Ah - I see. Has FF not confirmed O? And are you just temping i.e. no opks? From looking at your chart , you could have O'd on CD20 but I would have thought that FF would have confirmed it if so? However, you do have a dip followed by a sustained temp rise (although only 2 f those were increases on the previous day). When is AF due? Are you now more regular then - you mentioned 45-60 day cycles?

What do the other ladies that temp think of Annie's chart?


----------



## Trishg21

Annie - When are you temping? Are you doing it the same time everyday with at least 4 hours of sleep? Just curious...your temps are pretty interesting. I'm not sure what to tell you, but I am not very good at the temping thing.

Well ladies, I am FINALLY on CD1! And it only took prescription medication :wacko: But onwards and upwards. I'll be doing my day 3 bloodwork on Monday and then day 21 bloodwork the first week of April. Hubby did his SA yesterday and we should be getting the results early next week so hopefully everything goes smoothly.


----------



## struth

Yeah for CD1! FX'ed that this is the cycle that you get your :bfp:


----------



## annie00

thanks ladies.. im temping every morning at 515 am and yea i get alot of sleep... 
FF hasnt confirmed it.. im not sure whats going on and im just temping nothing eles... you wanna no something weird.. all day today i have a CM that looks like globs of jelly almost... i mean its GLOBS and LOADS when i wipe.. sorry tmi.. im gonna google it and see if i can find what thast means.. its stretchy but not like raw eggs.....


----------



## Trishg21

Hey annie - didn't want to read and run. Sorry I don't have much info for you, like I said I suck at the whole temping thing. In fact after temping for over a month I found out that the thermometer I was using had a bad reputation of giving false readings :dohh: so I gave that up. 

Keep watching your cm and keep up the temping, hopefully FF will confirm ovulation soon!


----------



## missangie

Annie, to me it doesnt look like you have O'd yet from your chart. But with the sounds of your recent CM it seems like maybe you will very soon! Keep temping and checking and see if you get a temp rise soon!!!!


----------



## struth

Have you got an updated chart Annie? I agree with what missangie has said - that sounds like it could be fertile CM...


----------



## Morticia

struth said:


> Your story sounds very similar to mine :hugs: I am three months of the pill and have spotting prior to my AF, a very short AF too and a short luteal phase. I think that it may be low progesterone but I have also read that that can be due to the pill suppressing hormones and that the imbalance can take some time to sort itself out after coming off the pill.
> 
> I have been temping since coming off the pill and so I know that I have been ovulating so I don't think that has been effected. However, I have read that low progesterone can prevent implantation (as it effects the quality of the lining and the length of the LP) and/or can effect whether a pregnancy continues or not :cry:
> 
> My understanding is that it could be low progesterone which is due to the pill affecting our hormones but that it could sort itself out over time. However, if it continues I am going to go to the drs for tests - they can do day 21 test to measure the level of progesterone and I understand that the treatment can be quite straightforward.
> 
> How have you been getting on with the b vits? What dosage are you taking? I have just bought some (50mg) but was going to try one more cycle without to see whether it sorts itself out. If not, I will try the vit b and if that doesn't work I will head to the drs (it would be 5 months by then...). Would be good to know how you have got on with them?

Hi Struth, 

Thanks so much for taking the time to read and tell me about your experience. :flower: I have heard very similar things to you, that the pill basically mucks up all our hormones...what pill were you on? I was on microgynon 30, don't know if that means I'm likely to have more progesterone or not though. I think if we don't get our BFP this month, then I will go to the doc and ask to have my CD21 bloods taken to check on my progesterone levels. Good idea and please let me know how you get on with yours if you go too!

I just bought some 50mg B6 in Boots to try and even things out...haven't taken them for a full cycle yet though, so don't know how effective they're being. taking them every evening along with folic acid. they haven't had any adverse effect at least, so I'm pretty sure it's ok to take them - I don't know what the recommended dosage is though, if you have real AF issues (like us). another thing to ask the docs if/when we go...let's hope we get PG and don't need to though! :hugs: xx


----------



## Morticia

P.S annie - that definitely sounds like EWCM to me!! Get BD-ing!! :happydance:


----------



## struth

Morticia said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Your story sounds very similar to mine :hugs: I am three months of the pill and have spotting prior to my AF, a very short AF too and a short luteal phase. I think that it may be low progesterone but I have also read that that can be due to the pill suppressing hormones and that the imbalance can take some time to sort itself out after coming off the pill.
> 
> I have been temping since coming off the pill and so I know that I have been ovulating so I don't think that has been effected. However, I have read that low progesterone can prevent implantation (as it effects the quality of the lining and the length of the LP) and/or can effect whether a pregnancy continues or not :cry:
> 
> My understanding is that it could be low progesterone which is due to the pill affecting our hormones but that it could sort itself out over time. However, if it continues I am going to go to the drs for tests - they can do day 21 test to measure the level of progesterone and I understand that the treatment can be quite straightforward.
> 
> How have you been getting on with the b vits? What dosage are you taking? I have just bought some (50mg) but was going to try one more cycle without to see whether it sorts itself out. If not, I will try the vit b and if that doesn't work I will head to the drs (it would be 5 months by then...). Would be good to know how you have got on with them?
> 
> Hi Struth,
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to read and tell me about your experience. :flower: I have heard very similar things to you, that the pill basically mucks up all our hormones...what pill were you on? I was on microgynon 30, don't know if that means I'm likely to have more progesterone or not though. I think if we don't get our BFP this month, then I will go to the doc and ask to have my CD21 bloods taken to check on my progesterone levels. Good idea and please let me know how you get on with yours if you go too!
> 
> I just bought some 50mg B6 in Boots to try and even things out...haven't taken them for a full cycle yet though, so don't know how effective they're being. taking them every evening along with folic acid. they haven't had any adverse effect at least, so I'm pretty sure it's ok to take them - I don't know what the recommended dosage is though, if you have real AF issues (like us). another thing to ask the docs if/when we go...let's hope we get PG and don't need to though! :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Hi Morticia! I was on microgynon for a couple of years, then went onto the depo injection for 6-9 months (that really did mess with my head!), and then went back onto microgynon but I kept getting thrush (TMI!) and so eventually ended up on cileste. I was on cileste for about 3-4 years I guess. 

I have decided to leave the b vits for one more cycle to see if I regulate without them. If not I will take them and see how things go then. I'm trying to not get stressed out with all this TTC lark so I will just see how things go! 

It would be good to keep in touch to see how we both get on - I will keep you posted!


----------



## Morticia

Yes definitely - let's keep in touch. I am REALLY hoping that this month I won't get any spotting if I do get AF...or anything at all if I get my BFP! :thumbup:
same goes for you - mega good luck!

I did read someone somewhere saying (apols if I am just repeating what's been on this thread!) that their doc's advice about getting their cycles back to normal after the bcp was to 'get pregnant' - here's hoping! :happydance: xx


----------



## By the Grace

Alright ladies, I'm finally joining in!

I came off Caziant (a generic 28 day pill) in January. I think I'm ovulating because I'm getting the pains and EWCM. However, I'm not temping or using OPK's, so I could be wrong. Anyways, month 1 of trying I had a 27 day cycle and a 13 day LP. Month 2 I had a 25 day cycle (with spotting) and an 11/12 day LP. So I'm on day 1 today and going out to get a vitamin B complex so that my cycle doesn't shrink any more! I didn't even realize this would be an issue. TTC is hard enough as it is!

I couldn't read the whole thread because it's huge!!! But in what I did read, I see there are other ladies going through the same thing. Has anyone had improvements with B6?


----------



## Euronova

Morticia said:


> Yes definitely - let's keep in touch. I am REALLY hoping that this month I won't get any spotting if I do get AF...or anything at all if I get my BFP! :thumbup:
> same goes for you - mega good luck!
> 
> I did read someone somewhere saying (apols if I am just repeating what's been on this thread!) that their doc's advice about getting their cycles back to normal after the bcp was to 'get pregnant' - here's hoping! :happydance: xx

Yes that's what my doctor said! She said the best way to sort it out was to get pregnant... but then she also said the more irregular you are the less likely to get pregnant... :( Pfff I hate Gps!


----------



## Morticia

Oops, sorry Euro - stealing your doc advice!!:blush:

Pah to GPs too...from the sounds of things they can be a bit unsympathetic too to those who are concerned yet haven't been trying for a full year...I suppose those are just the constraints of the NHS, though, so we shouldn't grumble. Hard not to get too hung up on it though in the meantime!

Let's just REALLY hope we do it this month and prove them all wrong! xxx


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Hi ladies. I've just been reading through some of the post randomly. I am just upset that I did not find out more information about BCP before getting on them. But then again, I guess at the time I was more concerned with not getting pregnant. I kinda wish that I would have gotten off of them when I first got married, so that I wouldn't have to go through what I am going through now that we are ready. From reading everyone's post, I am so afraid that it will take a while. I just stopped taking them last month and I am still waiting on AF to come. I know that isn't bad compared to some of the cycle lengths i've been seeing on here. It just really sucks when you are now ready and you have to wait for unknown reasons and for an unknown amount of time..


----------



## Morticia

Ready2BMommie said:


> Hi ladies. I've just been reading through some of the post randomly. I am just upset that I did not find out more information about BCP before getting on them. But then again, I guess at the time I was more concerned with not getting pregnant. I kinda wish that I would have gotten off of them when I first got married, so that I wouldn't have to go through what I am going through now that we are ready. From reading everyone's post, I am so afraid that it will take a while. I just stopped taking them last month and I am still waiting on AF to come. I know that isn't bad compared to some of the cycle lengths i've been seeing on here. It just really sucks when you are now ready and you have to wait for unknown reasons and for an unknown amount of time..

Hi Ready :flower:
Don't worry that you've only just come off bcp. If you've started trying immediately then you might be one of the lucky ones who apparently have a higher chance of conceiving in the first month or two after coming off it - have heard that happens! Hope it does for you! 

But do empathise...I got married in 2009 and wish I'd come off it then, rather than waiting another year before coming off it and then another six months using other protection (all before we knew we were 'ready' to TTC) - if I'd known it takes a lot longer than I thought to conceive, I would've started trying ages ago. then again, who knows - if I'd started earlier (when we weren't 100% ready) I might've got pregnant immediately and it would have felt too soon! There's no planning for this is there...it'll all work out, though - and I'd say as you might be in that magic time when you're more likely to conceive straight after coming off bcp, get BD-ing!! FX'd for you! xx:kiss:


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... i have a updated chart..>> BUTTTT i took my temp really late.. instead of 515 am i took it a 11;00 am ... i woke up at 5 and i had to pee so bad and i didnt no what time it was so i had to wait till later.. i BD last night just to be on the safe side... i hope i got it this month..


----------



## annie00

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php[/URL

if that dont work here is my chart...




thanks yall:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
remember i took it 4 hrs later than normal... :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## annie00

Welcome bythegrace:hi:

hope we are help to you... to me it sounds like your Ovulating.. but im not to sure bc we have TTC for almost a yr and i still cant tell when i O... Sorry.. lol.. 
im just charting for my Dr to see.. but as of last night i think i might have O:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Morticia said:


> Ready2BMommie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I've just been reading through some of the post randomly. I am just upset that I did not find out more information about BCP before getting on them. But then again, I guess at the time I was more concerned with not getting pregnant. I kinda wish that I would have gotten off of them when I first got married, so that I wouldn't have to go through what I am going through now that we are ready. From reading everyone's post, I am so afraid that it will take a while. I just stopped taking them last month and I am still waiting on AF to come. I know that isn't bad compared to some of the cycle lengths i've been seeing on here. It just really sucks when you are now ready and you have to wait for unknown reasons and for an unknown amount of time..
> 
> Hi Ready :flower:
> Don't worry that you've only just come off bcp. If you've started trying immediately then you might be one of the lucky ones who apparently have a higher chance of conceiving in the first month or two after coming off it - have heard that happens! Hope it does for you!
> 
> But do empathise...I got married in 2009 and wish I'd come off it then, rather than waiting another year before coming off it and then another six months using other protection (all before we knew we were 'ready' to TTC) - if I'd known it takes a lot longer than I thought to conceive, I would've started trying ages ago. then again, who knows - if I'd started earlier (when we weren't 100% ready) I might've got pregnant immediately and it would have felt too soon! There's no planning for this is there...it'll all work out, though - and I'd say as you might be in that magic time when you're more likely to conceive straight after coming off bcp, get BD-ing!! FX'd for you! xx:kiss:Click to expand...


Well I guess I spoke too soon. AF decided that she would like to make her appearance not far after I wrote that post. Mixed feelings... I was hoping I was the one in a few, but it's okay. I can't wait to start trying again!!!! Good luck to you and everyone else!!!


----------



## annie00

SO SORRY ready- big :hugs: go out to u .. maybe next month sweetie :)

Has anyone looked at my chart by any chance?? i feel :blush: for asking that.. sorry:dohh::dohh:


----------



## missangie

welcome to everyone who has just joined!

Annie, a few of us commented on it on pg 42


----------



## Ready2BMommie

annie00 said:


> SO SORRY ready- big :hugs: go out to u .. maybe next month sweetie :)
> 
> Has anyone looked at my chart by any chance?? i feel :blush: for asking that.. sorry:dohh::dohh:

Thanks! And I looked at it, but I have no idea how to do the charting... sorry that I am of no help.


----------



## missangie

Ready2BMommie said:


> Hi ladies. I've just been reading through some of the post randomly. I am just upset that I did not find out more information about BCP before getting on them. But then again, I guess at the time I was more concerned with not getting pregnant. I kinda wish that I would have gotten off of them when I first got married, so that I wouldn't have to go through what I am going through now that we are ready. From reading everyone's post, I am so afraid that it will take a while. I just stopped taking them last month and I am still waiting on AF to come. I know that isn't bad compared to some of the cycle lengths i've been seeing on here. It just really sucks when you are now ready and you have to wait for unknown reasons and for an unknown amount of time..

I HEAR YA!!! It is very frusterating, stressful and sad. BUT, there are sooo many people who dont have problems after stopping BC so maybe (hopefully) you will be one of the many who have regular cycles and no problem getting prego.


----------



## Trishg21

Annie- If I were you I would probably dismiss today's temp. Because it was taken so much later, it probably isn't very accurate for detecting ovulation. I know when I was temping one day I took my temp 2 hours later then normal and it was much higher but because of that FF said I O'd even though I had not. As soon as I dismissed the temp it stopped saying that I had ovulated. That is just my opinion though, and my body could be very different from yours. Good luck!


Annnnnd guess what ladies, good news! Hubby's SA came back and it looks like we have some strong swimmers! :happydance: Nurse said she'd go over the exact numbers with me at my next apt. but that everything looked great! Such a relief! Now if we could just get me figured out...:blush:


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> Annie- If I were you I would probably dismiss today's temp. Because it was taken so much later, it probably isn't very accurate for detecting ovulation. I know when I was temping one day I took my temp 2 hours later then normal and it was much higher but because of that FF said I O'd even though I had not. As soon as I dismissed the temp it stopped saying that I had ovulated. That is just my opinion though, and my body could be very different from yours. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Annnnnd guess what ladies, good news! Hubby's SA came back and it looks like we have some strong swimmers! :happydance: Nurse said she'd go over the exact numbers with me at my next apt. but that everything looked great! Such a relief! Now if we could just get me figured out...:blush:

FANTASTIC news! One step closer!


----------



## MrsBea23

HI Ladies,

Not much going on with me still no sign of AF:nope: I am getting pretty bored of typing that lol.

Welcome to everyone that is new.

Ready - I feel tha same about BC but think I would of gone on it anyway at that age and thought pah to kids lol. Sorry about AF coming but good to know you have a cycle.

annie - sorry hun I don't temp so can't say anything, it looks all over the place to me but I know nothing about temping.

Trishg - that is great, glad things are finally going your way.


----------



## struth

Trishg - good news! :hugs:!

Annie - I agree with Trishg on this one - I would either discard the temp that was taken late OR use the temperature corrector within FF (under data), enter the temp that gives you but put a note in to yourself so you know that it was adjusted so that you can discard it later if need be. I know that it probably not what you want to hear :hugs: How was your temp today?


----------



## annie00

thanks ladies for the advice.. FF hasnt Confirmed O yet... my Temp dropped to 96.71... that means im not ovulating!!! Man im gutted. My tits achy and im crampin and breakin out.. Im prolly about to start!!


----------



## finallyready

HI everyone...I used to comment on this thread near the beginning....then took a break from BNB last month. However, I just wanted to give you all some 'hope'. For those that don't know my story, the quick version is I stopped BC in July 2010 and didn't get AF until Jan 2011. I was so happy when she came, then Feb came and went with NO AF and BFN's! I thought, here we go again....now how long do I have to wait to OV. I was so mad that I did all the things I didn't do in Jan when I thought I was finally regular, went to the dentist, finished a course I was working on, drank coffee/wine etc...I stoppped using OPKs and charting, I even stopped laying in bed with my feet up after sex! 

Anyways, the day I go to leave for vacation I decide I should test just to make sure I would be okay to drink...and low and behold...I get VERY faint line on an IC, so I whipped out my Digital that I had been saving and sure enough 1-2 weeks! I could not believe and was in (still am ) in total shock. I thought I was for sure out since I had/am so irregular. 

So please ladies...do not count yourselves out because you really never know!!! Good luck and loads of sticky :dust: to each of you! Just know that we will all appreciate our little ones sooo much more since we struggled so much. For the record I will NEVER go on BCP again!


----------



## missangie

finallyready said:


> HI everyone...I used to comment on this thread near the beginning....then took a break from BNB last month. However, I just wanted to give you all some 'hope'. For those that don't know my story, the quick version is I stopped BC in July 2010 and didn't get AF until Jan 2011. I was so happy when she came, then Feb came and went with NO AF and BFN's! I thought, here we go again....now how long do I have to wait to OV. I was so mad that I did all the things I didn't do in Jan when I thought I was finally regular, went to the dentist, finished a course I was working on, drank coffee/wine etc...I stoppped using OPKs and charting, I even stopped laying in bed with my feet up after sex!
> 
> Anyways, the day I go to leave for vacation I decide I should test just to make sure I would be okay to drink...and low and behold...I get VERY faint line on an IC, so I whipped out my Digital that I had been saving and sure enough 1-2 weeks! I could not believe and was in (still am ) in total shock. I thought I was for sure out since I had/am so irregular.
> 
> So please ladies...do not count yourselves out because you really never know!!! Good luck and loads of sticky :dust: to each of you! Just know that we will all appreciate our little ones sooo much more since we struggled so much. For the record I will NEVER go on BCP again!

:happydance: :hugs: definitely gives me (and I hope the others) some hope!


----------



## Trishg21

missangie said:


> finallyready said:
> 
> 
> HI everyone...I used to comment on this thread near the beginning....then took a break from BNB last month. However, I just wanted to give you all some 'hope'. For those that don't know my story, the quick version is I stopped BC in July 2010 and didn't get AF until Jan 2011. I was so happy when she came, then Feb came and went with NO AF and BFN's! I thought, here we go again....now how long do I have to wait to OV. I was so mad that I did all the things I didn't do in Jan when I thought I was finally regular, went to the dentist, finished a course I was working on, drank coffee/wine etc...I stoppped using OPKs and charting, I even stopped laying in bed with my feet up after sex!
> 
> Anyways, the day I go to leave for vacation I decide I should test just to make sure I would be okay to drink...and low and behold...I get VERY faint line on an IC, so I whipped out my Digital that I had been saving and sure enough 1-2 weeks! I could not believe and was in (still am ) in total shock. I thought I was for sure out since I had/am so irregular.
> 
> So please ladies...do not count yourselves out because you really never know!!! Good luck and loads of sticky :dust: to each of you! Just know that we will all appreciate our little ones sooo much more since we struggled so much. For the record I will NEVER go on BCP again!
> 
> :happydance: :hugs: definitely gives me (and I hope the others) some hope!Click to expand...

Huge congrats! I remember you from earlier in this thread, so happy that you finally got your BFP! A very H&H 9 months to you :hugs:


Hey ladies, is everyone doing okay? Able to find our little thread since it got moved to this forum? :haha:


----------



## struth

That is great news finallyready! Congrats and have a happy and healthy 9 months!

I'm okay - just waiting to O :coffee: and trying to stay relaxed. Not much else going on to be honest! I'm giving it one more cycle with just my pregnacare conception vitamins to see if my body sorts itself out. If not, I'm going to try b vit complex to try and lengthen my LP.


----------



## MrsBea23

great news finallyready so pleased for you.

I didn't even realise we had been moved I just come through my user cp.


----------



## Euronova

Congrats!!!! And thanks so much for giving us hope!


----------



## AmyB1080

Hello Ladies,
I am new here and need some help. I am TTC baby #2. I was on Birth control pills for 12 years. I finished my last pack in November 2010. In December 2010 my period was regular but a week late and in January 2011 it was regular and right on time. However, I havent had one since. I took about 20 EPT's from Feb 2011 to march 2011 all were negative. I went to my GP after being 3 weeks late for a blood test and it was negative. I was sent for an ultrasound the last week of march and everything looked fine. The tech said I had great blood flow and follicles on my ovaries. I summed it up to I have to wait it out. My question is, Can I ovulate at anytime and get preg and still think its is Post Pill Amenorrea? Did anyone experience anything like this before?


----------



## Euronova

no idea, but i heard of a girl that did not get her period for 6 months after her pill and got pregnant on the 6th month... so she must have ovulated at one point and caught it just in time :) 
I know you can also have periods but not ovulate.... 
Funny games... TTC :doh:


----------



## missangie

AmyB1080 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am new here and need some help. I am TTC baby #2. I was on Birth control pills for 12 years. I finished my last pack in November 2010. In December 2010 my period was regular but a week late and in January 2011 it was regular and right on time. However, I havent had one since. I took about 20 EPT's from Feb 2011 to march 2011 all were negative. I went to my GP after being 3 weeks late for a blood test and it was negative. I was sent for an ultrasound the last week of march and everything looked fine. The tech said I had great blood flow and follicles on my ovaries. I summed it up to I have to wait it out. My question is, Can I ovulate at anytime and get preg and still think its is Post Pill Amenorrea? Did anyone experience anything like this before?

yep, there is a chance that could happen. frusterating huh!


----------



## struth

Hey girls - how are we all doing?

I'm still waiting for O - am cd26 today so am getting a little frustrated. I thought I may have O'd on Monday (despite negative opks, I had a temp rise) but it has dropped off again today so it is looking increasing unlikely. 

How long do I leave it before I go to the drs? I've only been off the pill for four months so I know it is early but my cycles are so wonky (see below in my sig) AND the last two have had a short LP. Its beginning to get me down :-(


----------



## Morticia

struth said:


> Hey girls - how are we all doing?
> 
> I'm still waiting for O - am cd26 today so am getting a little frustrated. I thought I may have O'd on Monday (despite negative opks, I had a temp rise) but it has dropped off again today so it is looking increasing unlikely.
> 
> How long do I leave it before I go to the drs? I've only been off the pill for four months so I know it is early but my cycles are so wonky (see below in my sig) AND the last two have had a short LP. Its beginning to get me down :-(

Hi Struth :flower:
Think we've spoken before...just wanted to say don't feel alone, I O'd this cycle on CD27 which was a LONG time coming. I felt so anxious and impatient getting the 'other' TWW over with. It was more like three week wait for me...! I got AF this morning, so this isn't my month, but I also went to the docs on Monday and - slightly irritatingly - she told me that they won't start thinking about initial tests for hormones or sperm etc until you've been TTC for 12 months (in the UK). I've only been TTC for three months also (just finished cycle 3). You could go to the docs anyway, just to set your mind at rest...but mine told me that it takes a long time to regulate after coming off the pill (I've been off it 7 months). Most people do get back to normal after 6 months, but it can take up to a year. That doesn't mean we can't get PG in the meantime, but it's just a bit harder to predict when we're O'ing or when AF is going to arrive because the bcp makes things so erratic. If I were you, I'd book an appt with your doc anyway as hearing this from a professional will reassure you that everything's ok. As long as you've had AF every month - ie. *some* bleeding - then according to my doc that's a good sign. But me too, my LP bounces all over the place. You're not alone. You might get a more understanding doctor that will start tests early...or you might just get PG this month! Either way if it makes you feel better to talk it thru I wouldn't delay in speaking to someone about it. :hugs: xx


----------



## struth

Morticia said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls - how are we all doing?
> 
> I'm still waiting for O - am cd26 today so am getting a little frustrated. I thought I may have O'd on Monday (despite negative opks, I had a temp rise) but it has dropped off again today so it is looking increasing unlikely.
> 
> How long do I leave it before I go to the drs? I've only been off the pill for four months so I know it is early but my cycles are so wonky (see below in my sig) AND the last two have had a short LP. Its beginning to get me down :-(
> 
> Hi Struth :flower:
> Think we've spoken before...just wanted to say don't feel alone, I O'd this cycle on CD27 which was a LONG time coming. I felt so anxious and impatient getting the 'other' TWW over with. It was more like three week wait for me...! I got AF this morning, so this isn't my month, but I also went to the docs on Monday and - slightly irritatingly - she told me that they won't start thinking about initial tests for hormones or sperm etc until you've been TTC for 12 months (in the UK). I've only been TTC for three months also (just finished cycle 3). You could go to the docs anyway, just to set your mind at rest...but mine told me that it takes a long time to regulate after coming off the pill (I've been off it 7 months). Most people do get back to normal after 6 months, but it can take up to a year. That doesn't mean we can't get PG in the meantime, but it's just a bit harder to predict when we're O'ing or when AF is going to arrive because the bcp makes things so erratic. If I were you, I'd book an appt with your doc anyway as hearing this from a professional will reassure you that everything's ok. As long as you've had AF every month - ie. *some* bleeding - then according to my doc that's a good sign. But me too, my LP bounces all over the place. You're not alone. You might get a more understanding doctor that will start tests early...or you might just get PG this month! Either way if it makes you feel better to talk it thru I wouldn't delay in speaking to someone about it. :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thanks Morticia - that really helps :hugs:

When I take a step back and look at things (which your email has helped me do) I know that I am in a good position compared to so many other women. Where I am is nothing compared to some people on here who have been trying for years. Most of the time I can keep that perspective but every now and then it gets to me and this morning was one of those times. I really hoped that my 28 day cycle last month was the return to 'normality' but I have to face facts that it might take me a little longer to get straight. 

Anyway, I have given myself a good talking to and have been swimming and I feel much better. I think that I will wait until June until I think about going to the drs. That will be 6 months and I will be turning 35 that month too. I've heard that if you are 35 then they will start to look into things after 6 months so June would make more sense. It will also give my cycle another two months to sort itself out. 

Sorry to hear that AF arrived for you Morticia - I hope that your next cycle will be a short one with a long LP (nine months long would be good!). 

You've really helped me today - thank you :flower:


----------



## missangie

CD 24 with no O yet for me...

Id get the ball rolling with drs sooner rather then later just because most likely they will make you wait to really start doing anything and testing takes so long anyway. However, hopefully things will straighten out for you soon and you wont need help from the doctors anyway!!!


----------



## struth

Thanks missangie! Hmm.... I had been trying to talk myself into waiting until June but perhaps I will compromise with myself and wait untit May then. I guess it depends what happens with this cycle. If it continues and continues I will probably feel like going sooner. If I O soon then I guess I will then get caught up in the 2WW and will feel more like giving it one more cycle (if there is another cycle!). 

Isn't it the not knowing that is the killer?! :haha:

I hope you get your O soon Missangie :dust: By the way - I love the saying in your sig - so so true.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Haven't been on for a while because nothing has been happening but today after 159 days off the pill I finally got AF Yay :happydance:. 

I have changed my diet, have been taking AC, doing acupuncture and gotten back into the gym and something finally must have worked for me woo hoo now I have to wait and see if I am ovulating!

Struth - if it was me I would got to the docs, I am 33 and they said if I was 35 then they would have fast tracked me so with you being so close I would head along and see what they can do.


----------



## struth

Great news MrsBea23! Yippee for AF (that is something I never thought I would say until I started TTC!). I hope that you now settle back into your usual cycle, that you ovulate nicely, and that you get your :bfp: very soon :hugs:!

I think that I will see how I go for the next couple of weeks. I'm on my hols at the end of the month so maybe I will see how things are and if nothing seems to be moving in a positive direction, I will make an appointment when I get back. Thanks MrsBea23!


----------



## MrsBea23

Thanks struth, hopefully your holidays will help you to chill and get your BFP this month always the best time to try when there are no work stresses! enjoy.


----------



## missangie

Struth it is from this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> Struth it is from this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ

Wow - we will all get there. I'm sure of it x

:hugs:


----------



## missangie

Yes yes we will  

How many days of EWCM do you guys get? I am wondering if I am going to O because I had three days of EWCM (not a lot though...) and then yesterday and today no EWCM but last night i had a really dark OPK (seemed to be as dark as control line but Im not 100% convinced it was pos. and todays it definitely negative.

Guess a few days my temps will tell! fingers crossed!!


----------



## struth

Sounds like O is on its way for you Missangie!! I get a couple of days of EWCM, I think - although I am not very good at monitoring CM!! I only get a short surge too though so if yours was positive or very nearly then that sounds good. Wow - I hope that this is your O - it would be a huge improvement on your last cycle!

FX'd for you x


----------



## Trishg21

Hey ladies!

I've been MIA lately because I decided I needed to take a little break from the forums. We have been waiting to get our final tests done and I didn't want to stress out, but just relax and see where things went. 

I got my final blood work done and it confirmed that I am not ovulating on my own at all. I figured but still kinda sucks to hear your body is broken. I have a visit with my dr. on Thursday and we will be going on Clomid at the end of this month.

I wanted to thank you ladies for all your support, I don't know if I'll be around much or not, I haven't really decided. I wish all the best for you guys and hopefully when I get back there will be a lot of BFP announcements in here!


----------



## missangie

Good luck Trish! Glad you found out now rather then months and months down the road! Excited for you to get your BFP with clomid!!!!!!


----------



## struth

Yes - good luck Trish. Sorry to hear that you are not ovulating but I am sure that the clomid will bring about your bfp...


----------



## MrsBea23

Good luck Trish I am sure it will do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## Euronova

Hya ladies,

Going a bit mad here, I am CD40.... no sign whatsoever of AF coming.... breast still ready to burst.
Not had sex for 2 weeks (i know we should keep BD but it's almost like if we do and my period don't come for another 2 months, I will constantly think I might be pregnant and I should not do the gardening, or pet the cat or drink a glass of wine and it's driving me nuts because I am not pregnant! 
So peed on a digital this morning... I AM DEFINITELY NOT PREGNANT....and i am £6 poorer!
I know it sounds stupid because at the end of the day there is plenty of women with normal cycle that still don't get pregnant but I read about everybody going mad about the limbo of waiting for their O or during their 2ww... I have none of that.... I am in CONSTANT limbo.... and as far as I know right now... I am probably completely infertile.... I doubt I even ovulated this cycle.... I might never have a child and I am starting to hate everyone here that complains about not being able to conceive the second one, are waiting for O (but know it will be there in a few days) and are going nuts because they are in the 2ww (but they know at least when their AF is due!!!).....
It is sad... and sorry to all these women reading me today... I don't really hate you... it's just desperation of not having any of that to complain about!
I don't know what to do.... I can't possibly wait another month for AF ... I can't even feel like we are doing something to get pregnant... we are just wasting our time....
I decided this morning to start soy... 40mg... for 5 days.... maybe it will spark up a late ovulation and send the witch my way so I can start over again....or it will mess up things even more!
I think I will call my GP today as this is really doing my head in now... she was almost ready to offer me clomid last time... maybe I should just go for it...
Any remedy to get your periods, ladies???


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Hun,

Sorry you are having such a low day, we all have them on this thread lol.

I was 5 months off the pill and no sign of AF, finally came last week and I definitely think it was the acupuncture and the herbs she gave me that did the trick. I also cut out all high sugar carbs like white bread, white rice, non egg pasta and cut out as much sugar as I could no more drumsticks for me boo.

If your bb's are really sore it could be you have high estrogen, maybe try progesterone cream. My bb's where soooo swollen (popping out of my bras) and sooooo sore for 2 weeks before AF came so you never know you might come on soon. Are you cramping, I was also cramping for 2 weeks before.

I would gp back to the doctor and see about your hormone levels and if you don't want to try clomid get her to refer you for acupuncture and nutrition advice (all free on NHS if referred).

Hope you feel better soon hun.


----------



## Euronova

Thanks.... just feeling completely lost.... no cramping, no sign of AF at all... i normally know... last cycle was 9 weeks.... i just hoped it was a one-off as before that it was more 5-6 weeks


----------



## MrsBea23

I know how you feel I was like that for 5 months and it really is devastating when you just have no idea where your at and what your body is doing!

I would give accupuncture a go and see if they can get you into a shorter cycle, there a few threads on here about it and how it has really helped loads of people.


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear that you are feeling so down Euronova - I can empathise to a certain degree. My first cycle off the pill was 55 days, then I had a 28 day one and thought I might be getting regular - however, I'm now on cd32 with no O and no AF...

How long have you been off the pill? Has it been a while? I would definitely go back to the drs if I were you. I'm thinking of heading there myself. 

Do you temp or use opks? I do both - it can be really disheartening using opks every day and not getting lines BUT I find it helps as I know whether I have O'd or not and so I know not to expect AF yet. Although it is not a great consolation, when I know I am pre-O I know that I cannot be pregnant and that I can have a glass of wine, lift heavy things, etc, etc... I guess I just feel better when I know more about where I am in my cycle. Would that help you?

A friend of mine has also just started acupuncture - and she loves it! Apart from generally being more relaxed, her other half has told her that she looks younger and refreshed and I can tell that she is more chilled out in herself. Whether it will help her cycle or not, I'm not sure but I seeing as just being relaxed and chilled out can help balance things then it is likely. 

Keep your head up honey - I understand where you are coming from. We're all here if you want to rant - and you are not alone :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Thanks so much.... feeling a bit better tonight.... 
I used OPK.... they got darker and fainter all the time but never had a positive... i went to the length of testing 3 times a day..... just had to stop at CD32 it was driving me nuts. I know I can still ovulate much later but it's just having to monitor daily is so disheartening...
I have been off the pill for 7 months now... at first my cycle were 5-6 weeks, but last one before this one was a massive 9 weeks and I thought I was going out of my mind.
My GP nearly offered me clomid a month ago, but we were not really trying then just not preventing so we decided to give it more time.
I just want the witch to come. I really want to try Soy Isoflavones next cycle as I think it could really help my problem... but until AF shows... I am just wasting time.
I need to temp... but same thing i am almost too scared that like the OPK it will turn to be more confusing than helpful!:dohh:


----------



## struth

Euronova said:


> Thanks so much.... feeling a bit better tonight....
> I used OPK.... they got darker and fainter all the time but never had a positive... i went to the length of testing 3 times a day..... just had to stop at CD32 it was driving me nuts. I know I can still ovulate much later but it's just having to monitor daily is so disheartening...
> I have been off the pill for 7 months now... at first my cycle were 5-6 weeks, but last one before this one was a massive 9 weeks and I thought I was going out of my mind.
> My GP nearly offered me clomid a month ago, but we were not really trying then just not preventing so we decided to give it more time.
> I just want the witch to come. I really want to try Soy Isoflavones next cycle as I think it could really help my problem... but until AF shows... I am just wasting time.
> I need to temp... but same thing i am almost too scared that like the OPK it will turn to be more confusing than helpful!:dohh:

I know what you mean about the opks - they can become a bit addictive and can be completely disheartening. I've been so down over my opks recently - worse even than when peeing on hpts! 

It also seems that they don't always work either - I took my temp this morning, put it into FF and low and behold I apparently O'd on Monday. The odd thing is though that I have been testing with opks twice a day and I haven't had a positive (or anywhere near positive one). Hmmmm.... they worked last cycle. Odd. 

I guess what I am trying to say is that if I wasn't temping I wouldn't know that I have O'd. I know that temping is not for some people but it really helps me - for example, it lets me know that I have definitely O'd - if I was only using opks this cycle when AF turned up I would have thought that I hadn't O'd as I hadn't had a positive opk. It does have its downsides though and I know some people can get stressed out with it (which we know is not good for us when TTC). 

I hope that your AF arrives soon and that the soy helps. FX'd for you :flower:


----------



## Euronova

AF came!!!! I am so so happy!!! I was basically SUPER PMS yesterday!!! I cried all day, that's some crazy hormones! My mum mentioned temping too... can I start tomorrow? I need to sort a thermometer quick!
Feeling all positive again! and 40 days is not quite as bad a cycle as I was expecting!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies! I was in this thread back a while ago but have been having a break from Bnb for a while! Anyways I'm back here again! My update is that's I'm currently on day 40 or 41 of cycle 3 and getting really annoyed! This cycle I have not been paying much attention to ttc partly because I've been so heart broken the previous 2 cycles that I felt like giving up but also that I got married so I've had a bit on my plate! :) anyways I stopped temping because they never changed last cycle so I figured I was either doing it wrong or I'm not ovulating which is too depressing to think about so I just gave up.. Lol i feel so cheated though it's not fair we have been ttc for 5 months but we have only had 3 cycles and I don't even know if I ovulate. I'm guessing I would because I get af but who knows! Anyways I'm still hopefull I might get my BFP this cycle which would mean it was a honeymoon baby which is super cute! would like to hear everyone elses updates :)


----------



## Euronova

wouldluvabub said:


> Hello ladies! I was in this thread back a while ago but have been having a break from Bnb for a while! Anyways I'm back here again! My update is that's I'm currently on day 40 or 41 of cycle 3 and getting really annoyed! This cycle I have not been paying much attention to ttc partly because I've been so heart broken the previous 2 cycles that I felt like giving up but also that I got married so I've had a bit on my plate! :) anyways I stopped temping because they never changed last cycle so I figured I was either doing it wrong or I'm not ovulating which is too depressing to think about so I just gave up.. Lol i feel so cheated though it's not fair we have been ttc for 5 months but we have only had 3 cycles and I don't even know if I ovulate. I'm guessing I would because I get af but who knows! Anyways I'm still hopefull I might get my BFP this cycle which would mean it was a honeymoon baby which is super cute! would like to hear everyone elses updates :)

Congrats on the wedding!!! I complitely understand how you feel I have had cycle between 6 weeks and 9 weeks.... and as my GP said... at best I am ovulating 6 times a year instead of 12.... IF I OVULATE.
I am trying soy isoflavones this time round. Will post some update on my journal.
I felt so depressed yesterday... and in fact i was PMS... cried all day and got my period this morning (without any cramping in the previous days... really random!) I hope AF is round the corner and you can start a new cycle fresh!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Euronova said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I was in this thread back a while ago but have been having a break from Bnb for a while! Anyways I'm back here again! My update is that's I'm currently on day 40 or 41 of cycle 3 and getting really annoyed! This cycle I have not been paying much attention to ttc partly because I've been so heart broken the previous 2 cycles that I felt like giving up but also that I got married so I've had a bit on my plate! :) anyways I stopped temping because they never changed last cycle so I figured I was either doing it wrong or I'm not ovulating which is too depressing to think about so I just gave up.. Lol i feel so cheated though it's not fair we have been ttc for 5 months but we have only had 3 cycles and I don't even know if I ovulate. I'm guessing I would because I get af but who knows! Anyways I'm still hopefull I might get my BFP this cycle which would mean it was a honeymoon baby which is super cute! would like to hear everyone elses updates :)
> 
> Congrats on the wedding!!! I complitely understand how you feel I have had cycle between 6 weeks and 9 weeks.... and as my GP said... at best I am ovulating 6 times a year instead of 12.... IF I OVULATE.
> I am trying soy isoflavones this time round. Will post some update on my journal.
> I felt so depressed yesterday... and in fact i was PMS... cried all day and got my period this morning (without any cramping in the previous days... really random!) I hope AF is round the corner and you can start a new cycle fresh!Click to expand...

Thanks the wedding was beautiful! :) yeah I was like that last cycle the week before af I could not stop myself from eating anything that was bad for me... Like literally I was looking at chocolate going I'm not hungry and I don't want that but before I knew it I'd eaten a whole block.. Then the depression kicked in and before you knew it af had arrived.. I was lik ohh it all makes sense now ha ha!!! This time though no stuffing my face.. No cramps.. Not even a bad mood yet anyways lol.. Just a huge oil break out lol.. oily face and hair with pimples galour which NEVER happens to me :( not loving it one bit!!! I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## Euronova

I am going through all of that.... bloody pill and getting off of it.... I've had spots on my back!!! I feel like a creepy teenager.... right now i have one in the middle of my forehead... I've given up conditioner otherwise I can wash my hair twice a day!
I has nothing apart from really sore and big boob, then yesterday it was like hell unleashed... I litterally could not stop crying it was quite something... anything was getting me to sob... I was a right mess...
last cycle i had cramps for almost 2 weeks before AF finally showed.... it doesn't seem to be the same ever at the mo... I just hope the soy will help!


----------



## struth

Euronova said:


> AF came!!!! I am so so happy!!! I was basically SUPER PMS yesterday!!! I cried all day, that's some crazy hormones! My mum mentioned temping too... can I start tomorrow? I need to sort a thermometer quick!
> Feeling all positive again! and 40 days is not quite as bad a cycle as I was expecting!

Woo hoo!! :happydance:!!! So so so so so so glad for you! :happydance:

So you got AF and I got O! How funny!

As for temping - I think boots does a BBT but you can get them online much cheaper - I think babymad.co.uk do some and they post things out really quickly. You start your chart from today but you can miss a couple of days temping at the beginning if you don't have a thermometer. Some women don't bother temping during AF so you have a bit of time to get sorted if you plan to do it this cycle!

Yippee - your body has reset and you now have another chance. So pleased!


----------



## struth

Euronova said:


> I am going through all of that.... bloody pill and getting off of it.... I've had spots on my back!!! I feel like a creepy teenager.... right now i have one in the middle of my forehead... I've given up conditioner otherwise I can wash my hair twice a day!
> I has nothing apart from really sore and big boob, then yesterday it was like hell unleashed... I litterally could not stop crying it was quite something... anything was getting me to sob... I was a right mess...
> last cycle i had cramps for almost 2 weeks before AF finally showed.... it doesn't seem to be the same ever at the mo... I just hope the soy will help!

Same here - spots at my age! What is going on. 

And I'd do anything for just some regularity! I just want to be normal!! LOL!


----------



## mummykcc

Hi, just wanted to pop in to see how others are getting on. 

I came off the pill in the new year, and so far my periods are all over the place. A week late one month, a couple of days early the next, then late again. It's frustrating! 

I hate the fact that i am now covered in spots, when on the pill I had lovely clear skin! I am getting sore boobs, and stabbing pains/twinges when I didn't used to. I'm not enjoying it so far. 

I wish my cycle would hurry up and sort itself out! 

keely.


----------



## struth

mummykcc said:


> Hi, just wanted to pop in to see how others are getting on.
> 
> I came off the pill in the new year, and so far my periods are all over the place. A week late one month, a couple of days early the next, then late again. It's frustrating!
> 
> I hate the fact that i am now covered in spots, when on the pill I had lovely clear skin! I am getting sore boobs, and stabbing pains/twinges when I didn't used to. I'm not enjoying it so far.
> 
> I wish my cycle would hurry up and sort itself out!
> 
> keely.

You're certainly not alone! I came of the pill in December and my cycle is all over the place - 55 days, 28 days, 40+ days.... spots like you wouldn't believe, twinges and the rest! Still it will all be worth up if we all end up with what we want in the end! Hold in there - I'm sure you will get there!


----------



## Euronova

mummykcc said:


> Hi, just wanted to pop in to see how others are getting on.
> 
> I came off the pill in the new year, and so far my periods are all over the place. A week late one month, a couple of days early the next, then late again. It's frustrating!
> 
> I hate the fact that i am now covered in spots, when on the pill I had lovely clear skin! I am getting sore boobs, and stabbing pains/twinges when I didn't used to. I'm not enjoying it so far.
> 
> I wish my cycle would hurry up and sort itself out!
> 
> keely.

Prob not a consolation but yes... I have all of the above and more :) So i guess it's "normal"


----------



## idontknow221

Hi everyone, I am writing this trying not to cry...

In all the years leading up to taking BC pills I had TOTALLY REGULAR PERIODS. I was on the pill for 3 years, always with normal periods. I quit the pill literally on January 1st of this year. Got the withdrawal bleed. Then didn't have any period until 62 days later on March 4th.

Now it's been 44 days since then and no period :(

I am so scared that my ovaries are done for, I'll never ovulate again, and that I'm a broken woman. I'm so scared I have stupid PCOS and I'm only 20 years old. I'm not overweight and I don't think I have diabetes?? What the hell is wrong with me? Should I just keep waiting for the periods to even out? It has only been 3.5 months off the pill but god I just want my regular periods.


----------



## struth

idontknow221 said:


> Hi everyone, I am writing this trying not to cry...
> 
> In all the years leading up to taking BC pills I had TOTALLY REGULAR PERIODS. I was on the pill for 3 years, always with normal periods. I quit the pill literally on January 1st of this year. Got the withdrawal bleed. Then didn't have any period until 62 days later on March 4th.
> 
> Now it's been 44 days since then and no period :(
> 
> I am so scared that my ovaries are done for, I'll never ovulate again, and that I'm a broken woman. I'm so scared I have stupid PCOS and I'm only 20 years old. I'm not overweight and I don't think I have diabetes?? What the hell is wrong with me? Should I just keep waiting for the periods to even out? It has only been 3.5 months off the pill but god I just want my regular periods.

Don't worry :flower:

It is completely normal for our bodies to take some time to re-adjust to coming off the pill. They say it can take six months or more for some people. I came off the pill a month before you and I have only had two full cycles - 55 days and 28 days. I'm now on day 36 of my third cycle and it is likely to be 40-42 days long. 

The other thing that impacts our cycles is stress - so the more we worry about these things, the more it it likely to mess up our cycles. Cruel isn't it?! I know it is really difficult but the best thing that we can all do is to try our best to relax and stop worrying. 

Since I have been on these boards I have seen plenty of women who were having cycles like ours regulate and get lovely 28-35 day cycles. 

If I were you I would give it a couple more months and if your cycles are still irregular, speak to your dr about it. 

:hugs:


----------



## Euronova

idontknow221 said:


> Hi everyone, I am writing this trying not to cry...
> 
> In all the years leading up to taking BC pills I had TOTALLY REGULAR PERIODS. I was on the pill for 3 years, always with normal periods. I quit the pill literally on January 1st of this year. Got the withdrawal bleed. Then didn't have any period until 62 days later on March 4th.
> 
> Now it's been 44 days since then and no period :(
> 
> I am so scared that my ovaries are done for, I'll never ovulate again, and that I'm a broken woman. I'm so scared I have stupid PCOS and I'm only 20 years old. I'm not overweight and I don't think I have diabetes?? What the hell is wrong with me? Should I just keep waiting for the periods to even out? It has only been 3.5 months off the pill but god I just want my regular periods.

I feel exactly like you, i have moments I just cry because i think my body is broken, I will never get pregnant and it will prob end up destroy my relationship with my partner. It freaks me out, I was also very regular before the pill, actually I could tell almost to the hour when I would have my periods. I have had 5 weeks, 6 weeks, 9 weeks and now 5 weeks again cycles... I am now trying Soy to kick start ovulation. I stopped the pill in September.
I did OPK and never got a positive despite testing 3 times a day so i don't think i am even ovulating.
if you feel like this today, you might be having your period soon. If you look a few message up, i was all over the place a few days ago and really hit a wall and it turned up I was PMS!
I know it sounds like forever to you and you probably thought like all of us that the minute you stop the pill you'd get pregnant... it takes time (i know this is painful to hear)
Just try to get a plan sorted, vitamins etc... you will feel more in control and it will help you feel positive. The more you stress the longer your cycle will be!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'd have to agree with exactly what the other 2 lovely ladies have said.. It takes time and believe me I hate hearing those words! It doesn't make your feelings or the situation any better.. But nothing will.. We all know were going to have highs and lows until we get our bfp!! But that's what were here for to share stories and to support one and other. I really wish that all of us had regular cycles because that would make it a hell of a lot easier.. Not only do we have to deal with ttc but irregular cycles too.. I mean that's not fair!! But that's always been my life.. I want something and I have to work twice as hard as everyone else to get it.. But you know what.. It makes reaching your goals so much better in the end.. Remember everything happens for a reason.. And when u have a melt down don't worry were all here for you.. :)


----------



## struth

Completely agree wouldluvabub - just think how much we appreciate the things that we have had to work hard for, wait for, or long for. When our time comes, it will be all the sweeter x


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> Completely agree wouldluvabub - just think how much we appreciate the things that we have had to work hard for, wait for, or long for. When our time comes, it will be all the sweeter x

It all sounds so easy.. Think positive and all that.. and it's easy for me to say when I'm having a good day.. But it's those dreaded bad days when you dont want to face the world.. I just wish I could remember it on those days!!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Completely agree wouldluvabub - just think how much we appreciate the things that we have had to work hard for, wait for, or long for. When our time comes, it will be all the sweeter x
> 
> It all sounds so easy.. Think positive and all that.. and it's easy for me to say when I'm having a good day.. But it's those dreaded bad days when you dont want to face the world.. I just wish I could remember it on those days!!Click to expand...

I know - I feel exactly the same! It feels like nothing can get through on those down days but we just have to remember that even with long irregular cycles, it is still possible to get pregnant. It makes it a bit harder and the number of chance we have compared to someone with a 28 day cycle are fewer.... but it is still possible. 

We'll get there.... :hugs:


----------



## mummykcc

I think we all have those bad days, and yes it's easier said then done to relax, be positive etc. I'm sure I make my period even later by being stressed out over it. xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Look I have had a stress free cycle over trying to conceive.. I haven't even thought about it till about cd41 but it's made no difference to me as I'm on cd45 with no af still.. So I just think our bodies have made these decisions and that's it!! I just think it's pretty crap of our bodies to not only give us irregular cycles but put all the emotions in our heads of wanting a baby so bad that you dont wanna get out of bed till it happens!! I mean come on.. If my body wants a baby then it shouldn't be making it so hard to make one lol..! 

Ohh the joys of being a women! 

What cd are u ladies up to anyways??? Do you have and symptoms of either pregnancy, ovulation or af?

I've got a few things happening this cycles that dont normally but not getting to excited.. One of which is a good mood normally by now I'm a big mess.. But this cycle in just happy.. Ha ha another is oily skin and hair which has settled a little bit over the last 3 days but due to the oily skin I'm having break outs.. :(


----------



## missangie

CD34 here. I had a pos OPK today (I THINK... it definitely seemed as dark as control line but not darker than it. However I had a really dark OPK a few weeks ago that I thought may have been pos and I didnt O...) We BDd just in case and have decided we are gonna bd every other day now since its getting close to when I had Od the last few cycles (cd44 and cd 60 I think were the last two) 

Anyone else have an update?


----------



## struth

Hi :wave:

I'm supposed to be I'm 7dpo today - although I'm not completely convinced! I didn't get a positive opk (not even near positive) but FF thinks I O'd on cd30 so I'll go with that! My temps are a bit odd though (and these haven't been helped by an illness which led to a fever on Friday night - hence the odd Sat am temp). So I'm just waiting it out... 

Last cycle I started spotting at 7dpo (I have a short LP as well as irregular cycles) so I'll be keeping an eye out for that today. If AF comes early again this cycle, I'm off to the drs.... :-(


----------



## mummykcc

Been having terrible period pains here-but still no period. 

keely.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I've been getting that feeling down there like I'm getting my period but not pain.. It's hard to explain.. It doesn't hurt but feels weird that's been going on for three days but nothing yet and I'm on cd 46!!!

I really hope this is our month girls..


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> I've been getting that feeling down there like I'm getting my period but not pain.. It's hard to explain.. It doesn't hurt but feels weird that's been going on for three days but nothing yet and I'm on cd 46!!!
> 
> I really hope this is our month girls..

I know exactly what you mean - I have the same as I type. Not a pain, not even a cramp but a 'feeling'! I woke with it yesterday (7dpo) and thought that I was going to start spotting but I haven't yet. An improvement on last cycle! 

I hope that your feeling isn't AF but instead something more pleasant!


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> I've been getting that feeling down there like I'm getting my period but not pain.. It's hard to explain.. It doesn't hurt but feels weird that's been going on for three days but nothing yet and I'm on cd 46!!!
> 
> I really hope this is our month girls..
> 
> I know exactly what you mean - I have the same as I type. Not a pain, not even a cramp but a 'feeling'! I woke with it yesterday (7dpo) and thought that I was going to start spotting but I haven't yet. An improvement on last cycle!
> 
> I hope that your feeling isn't AF but instead something more pleasant!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I hope the same thing for you!! That feeling changed today into a light pain in my pelvis not enough to hurt but enough to notice... Both are gone now but still no af.. It's cd47 tomorrow and that's what my last cycle was..


----------



## idontknow221

Hey all,
thanks so much for your help. I'm now on CD47 no period, no signs of ovulation. As I said my last one was about 62 days. I am charting but my chart is all over the place with no pattern to it. Just trying to ignore it and not get stressed about it! It is so hard....


----------



## struth

idontknow221 said:


> Hey all,
> thanks so much for your help. I'm now on CD47 no period, no signs of ovulation. As I said my last one was about 62 days. I am charting but my chart is all over the place with no pattern to it. Just trying to ignore it and not get stressed about it! It is so hard....

I hope that O (or a bfp!) comes soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Sunkissed

Hi everyone. Do you all mind if I join? I was once on these boards and then moved back to wtt now I'm back to ttc!!! I have some wacko cycles but am taking vitex to help regulate them.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Having a bad day today :( assuming the depressed mood means af is around the corner but that means this cycle is longer then the last :( I was hoping they would keep getting quicker.. I'm so upset. Guys why r our bodies doing this!! I can't cope today.. I just want a baby so badly.. To make it worse im at work with my pregnant friend who is just complaining about bring pregnant.. I just wanna slap her face.. She knows were trying and how much I want it yet she chooses to complain to me..


----------



## MrsReiver

Hi there ladies.

So my story is as follows - came off my pill at the end of December, had a withdrawl bleed then a 33 day cycle followed by nada. I've now missed two periods, lots of BFNs and a BFN blood test today. Totally stumped - my cycles were regular but a bit lengthy before I had my DS. I would be on CD3 and have decided to start charting again to see if I can spot ovulation or not.

One thing that is playing on my mind is, if my period does arrive, is it going to be a horrific one having waited so long for it - I mean is it going to be mega heavy?? Perhaps I should give the mooncup a miss and find another use for my old nappy bucket? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## missangie

fluffette said:


> Hi there ladies.
> 
> So my story is as follows - came off my pill at the end of December, had a withdrawl bleed then a 33 day cycle followed by nada. I've now missed two periods, lots of BFNs and a BFN blood test today. Totally stumped - my cycles were regular but a bit lengthy before I had my DS. I would be on CD3 and have decided to start charting again to see if I can spot ovulation or not.
> 
> One thing that is playing on my mind is, if my period does arrive, is it going to be a horrific one having waited so long for it - I mean is it going to be mega heavy?? Perhaps I should give the mooncup a miss and find another use for my old nappy bucket? :haha::haha::haha:

:haha: too funny! Mine are never abnormally heavy when they spread out the way they have been. pretty much just like I remember from when I was regular.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah surprisingly mine are actually lighter and less painful.... Probably because my body isn't working properly. By the way guys i'm sorry for my rant the other day! Hope everyone is keeping well.. 

I'm CD49 and witch still hasn't showed.. Pains and feelings have come to a halt.. Waiting until CD54 and I'll do a test then if witch hasn't showed.. If its BFN then Im going to the doctors again as its pretty much been 6 months and I want some answers. I just wanna know if everything down there is healthy. My sister has been having some problems with her girl things (she isn't trying for a baby or anything) But there having trouble figuring out whats wrong.. anyways they did some tests on her and told her everything in the baby making department is all healthy and fine but yet they wont help me.. Gahh.. I am going in there and just going to tell the doctor that its really stressing me out and I just want to know if everything is working ok and then I'll be happy to wait it out.. Its just the not knowing that really kills ya!!!


----------



## struth

Sunkissed said:


> Hi everyone. Do you all mind if I join? I was once on these boards and then moved back to wtt now I'm back to ttc!!! I have some wacko cycles but am taking vitex to help regulate them.

:wave: Hi sunkissed - I hope the vitex works!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> Yeah surprisingly mine are actually lighter and less painful.... Probably because my body isn't working properly. By the way guys i'm sorry for my rant the other day! Hope everyone is keeping well..
> 
> I'm CD49 and witch still hasn't showed.. Pains and feelings have come to a halt.. Waiting until CD54 and I'll do a test then if witch hasn't showed.. If its BFN then Im going to the doctors again as its pretty much been 6 months and I want some answers. I just wanna know if everything down there is healthy. My sister has been having some problems with her girl things (she isn't trying for a baby or anything) But there having trouble figuring out whats wrong.. anyways they did some tests on her and told her everything in the baby making department is all healthy and fine but yet they wont help me.. Gahh.. I am going in there and just going to tell the doctor that its really stressing me out and I just want to know if everything is working ok and then I'll be happy to wait it out.. Its just the not knowing that really kills ya!!!

Hey there - have just read your previous post. Sorry to have missed it at the time. I hope you are feeling a bit better?

I do know exactly how you feel - I put my temp into FF yesterday morning and it took my crosshairs away - no ovulation for me! And I was supposed to be 10dpo. Urghhh.... nearly a whole TWW for nothing :haha:

So now I am plain old cd41 again....

Even more annoying though - I rang the drs yesterday to make an appointment. Its been five months and I have only had 2 full cycles. I thought I would be helpful with all the bank holidays coming up and said that it wasn't really urgent so if I could just make an advance appointment for next week that would be fine. She told me that I couldn't do that and that I would have to ring up on Tuesday morning with all the sick people and try to get an appointment. If I didn't get one then I would have to try the following day. WTF? I had to remind myself that this is supposed to be a service that we pay for - it felt like they were doing me a favour by being there and I should be grateful. Urgghhhh..... so annoying.


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> fluffette said:
> 
> 
> Hi there ladies.
> 
> So my story is as follows - came off my pill at the end of December, had a withdrawl bleed then a 33 day cycle followed by nada. I've now missed two periods, lots of BFNs and a BFN blood test today. Totally stumped - my cycles were regular but a bit lengthy before I had my DS. I would be on CD3 and have decided to start charting again to see if I can spot ovulation or not.
> 
> One thing that is playing on my mind is, if my period does arrive, is it going to be a horrific one having waited so long for it - I mean is it going to be mega heavy?? Perhaps I should give the mooncup a miss and find another use for my old nappy bucket? :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :haha: too funny! Mine are never abnormally heavy when they spread out the way they have been. pretty much just like I remember from when I was regular.Click to expand...

Hi Fluffette - that made me smile! I wouldn't worry - I had a 55 day cycle when I came off the pill and mine was super light. From the reading I have done it seems to be all linked - hormones all over the place after the pill means that ovulation is not kickstarted, the lining does not form as well, etc, etc... So as the lining is not forming as well, AFs can be slight. Mine lasted 1-2 days with spotting either side whereas they used to be full on 7 dayers! 

I hope that she arrives soon and/or your charts help you out x


----------



## MrsReiver

That is reassuring ladies thanks! I had visions of me having 3 periods worth of lining to shed in one period! You really have to wonder where I get these notions from.

Started charting this morning and have got some Agnus Castus. My gorgeous DS saw the bottle on the kitchen bunker and asked me what Angus Cactus was, so that's what we're calling it. Here's hoping it will kick start things :happydance:


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> That is reassuring ladies thanks! I had visions of me having 3 periods worth of lining to shed in one period! You really have to wonder where I get these notions from.
> 
> Started charting this morning and have got some Agnus Castus. My gorgeous DS saw the bottle on the kitchen bunker and asked me what Angus Cactus was, so that's what we're calling it. Here's hoping it will kick start things :happydance:

GL to you Fluffette - let us know how you go with the Angus Cactus!!!! :haha:


----------



## missangie

struth said:


> Hey there - have just read your previous post. Sorry to have missed it at the time. I hope you are feeling a bit better?
> 
> I do know exactly how you feel - I put my temp into FF yesterday morning and it took my crosshairs away - no ovulation for me! And I was supposed to be 10dpo. Urghhh.... nearly a whole TWW for nothing :haha:
> 
> So now I am plain old cd41 again....

Im right there with ya Struth! FF showed I was 8dpo until this morning (although I didnt think I had actually ovulated, usually my breasts are tender right after O and I hadnt had EWCM) But I am CD39 and no O... I have a feeling we will get our O any day now, fingers crossed!!!:hugs:


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hey there - have just read your previous post. Sorry to have missed it at the time. I hope you are feeling a bit better?
> 
> I do know exactly how you feel - I put my temp into FF yesterday morning and it took my crosshairs away - no ovulation for me! And I was supposed to be 10dpo. Urghhh.... nearly a whole TWW for nothing :haha:
> 
> So now I am plain old cd41 again....
> 
> Im right there with ya Struth! FF showed I was 8dpo until this morning (although I didnt think I had actually ovulated, usually my breasts are tender right after O and I hadnt had EWCM) But I am CD39 and no O... I have a feeling we will get our O any day now, fingers crossed!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh - isn't it horrible?? I had a feeling that I hadn't O'd (no positive opks, no AF symptoms, no spotting - which I have had since coming off the pill) but as time went on I began to believe I might have. I got to the day before my testing day and then FF stole my crosshairs :haha:

I'm feeling so infertile at the moment though - CP is low and hard, CM is nothing to write home about. Bah..... I'm hoping that will all change soon but who knows...!

Hope you get your proper O soon x


----------



## katiekittykat

Just wanted to stop by and say it can happen! I got my BFP yesterday on our 4th cycle TTC (5th cycle off Microgynon) after I was on the pill for 15 years. 

Good luck girls - keep the faith :kiss:


----------



## wouldluvabub

katiekittykat said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say it can happen! I got my BFP yesterday on our 4th cycle TTC (5th cycle off Microgynon) after I was on the pill for 15 years.
> 
> Good luck girls - keep the faith :kiss:

Congrats girl! Hope I'm next


----------



## missangie

katiekittykat said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say it can happen! I got my BFP yesterday on our 4th cycle TTC (5th cycle off Microgynon) after I was on the pill for 15 years.
> 
> Good luck girls - keep the faith :kiss:

YAY! Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## missangie

So I have an update! 

Its been 13 months now since stopping BC and I have only had 3 periods so I have (finally) rescheduled my fertility specialist appointment for June 3rd. DH is going to do the semen analysis and I just took the first Provera pill to induce a period and will then do Day 22 bloods before the appointment. 

DH and I had a long talk last night about whether or not we should try to get help. (if you remember, I had the FS appointment scheduled for Feb. but canceled it because I really wanted to just get pregnant on our own without clomid or other help like that) We are both on the same page and ready to take the next steps TTC.

I am excited and hoping that means a baby is just a few months away!

Have any of you hear been to see a fertility specialist?


----------



## katiekittykat

OH and I were referred to a fertility specialist earlier in the year. I have wonky cycles, but all my blood tests were normal. OH did an SA and it came back with a reduced count. 

I got a +opk on 10 April (cd20) but as our FS appointment wasn't until the next day we didn't DTD that night in case he had to do another SA. We had the FS appointment on 11 April (cd21) where I had various tests and was told I had yet ovulated. We DTD on cd21 and cd22. FF confirmed ov on cd21. I went back to the FS for another bloodtest on 21 April (10DPO) and ovulation was confirmed. I took a test on 25 April (14DPO), convinced that I was out and if I was pregnant the blood test at 10DPO would have picked it up and they would have said......but it was positive! So we conceived either on the day of our first FS appointment or the day after.

So I would definitely say, make the appointment. It might not happen the way it did for us, but it certainly takes the pressure off knowing that someone is looking out for you.


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> So I have an update!
> 
> Its been 13 months now since stopping BC and I have only had 3 periods so I have (finally) rescheduled my fertility specialist appointment for June 3rd. DH is going to do the semen analysis and I just took the first Provera pill to induce a period and will then do Day 22 bloods before the appointment.
> 
> DH and I had a long talk last night about whether or not we should try to get help. (if you remember, I had the FS appointment scheduled for Feb. but canceled it because I really wanted to just get pregnant on our own without clomid or other help like that) We are both on the same page and ready to take the next steps TTC.
> 
> I am excited and hoping that means a baby is just a few months away!
> 
> Have any of you hear been to see a fertility specialist?

So pleased that you are taking steps and are excited about it.(and that you and your OH are on the same page). I guess after having no control over your cycles it feels good to be in control of this decision? I really hope that this takes you closer to your bfp!

I also have a (small) bit of news. I went to the drs this morning. I'm on cd46 and still no O - she is going to take some bloods (but I have to wait a fortnight to have these taken and then another fortnight for the results - they are that busy apparently!) to test my hormone levels. She is not doing cd21 bloods as we have no idea when I am likely to ovulate. She said ideally these bloods would be done in the first few days of my period so I guess that they are cd2 bloods. 

Does anyone know what they test for? She said hormones and I asked whether it was progesterone and estrogen and the like and she just said 'yes'. Does anyone know?

I'm feeling a bit better for doing something....


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> OH and I were referred to a fertility specialist earlier in the year. I have wonky cycles, but all my blood tests were normal. OH did an SA and it came back with a reduced count.
> 
> I got a +opk on 10 April (cd20) but as our FS appointment wasn't until the next day we didn't DTD that night in case he had to do another SA. We had the FS appointment on 11 April (cd21) where I had various tests and was told I had yet ovulated. We DTD on cd21 and cd22. FF confirmed ov on cd21. I went back to the FS for another bloodtest on 21 April (10DPO) and ovulation was confirmed. I took a test on 25 April (14DPO), convinced that I was out and if I was pregnant the blood test at 10DPO would have picked it up and they would have said......but it was positive! So we conceived either on the day of our first FS appointment or the day after.
> 
> So I would definitely say, make the appointment. It might not happen the way it did for us, but it certainly takes the pressure off knowing that someone is looking out for you.

That is a great story Katie! So so so pleased for you x


----------



## missangie

such a great story Katie, that is wonderful!!!

Struth, sounds like we are sorta on the same route at the moment! I have heard about the cd2 tests but arent sure what they are for either! As for the cd22, I asked why I needed to do those when Im obviously not ovulating that early in a cycle ever and she said she knows but thats its just protocol to have those done first. ugh, bye bye to a big chunk of money but at least its one step closer in the "process" You said it perfectly, it does feel really good to feel like I have some sort of control over TTC by making this appointment.

Let us know if you find out what the cd2 tests are for


----------



## katiekittykat

It might be different in different places, but I had cd21 blood tests just because that's when I had the appointment and I was told I would just have to come and have a blood test every week until they confirmed ovulation. I went for another blood test on cd31 and they confirmed it then. For me it was to track my cycle.


----------



## idontknow221

Day 59 of my cycle and I finally am bleeding today!!!!!!!!

So far its been just a bit, getting more and more throughout the night. we will see what it's like tomorrow! THANK GOD my period even exists. I was afraid it wouldn't come back.


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> such a great story Katie, that is wonderful!!!
> 
> Struth, sounds like we are sorta on the same route at the moment! I have heard about the cd2 tests but arent sure what they are for either! As for the cd22, I asked why I needed to do those when Im obviously not ovulating that early in a cycle ever and she said she knows but thats its just protocol to have those done first. ugh, bye bye to a big chunk of money but at least its one step closer in the "process" You said it perfectly, it does feel really good to feel like I have some sort of control over TTC by making this appointment.
> 
> Let us know if you find out what the cd2 tests are for

So sorry that you have to pay out for your bloods. Over here we get them covered on the National Health Service - the positive thing about that is that we don't have to pay for them but the negative is that the drs can be reluctant to carry out tests/interventions as it all comes from the public purse (which is rather stretched at the moment!). The care that an individual gets also seems to vary over here depending on where you are and what the local policy is - urgh, it is a minefield! I'm just glad that my dr has agreed to do the bloods - it feels like the ball is rolling!

I did some research on the cd2 bloods - they test for estradiol, FSH, LH, prolactin, and progesterone. Whether I am having all these checked or not I'm not sure but at least they should see whether my hormones are as they should be or not. It is just going to be a rather long wait!


----------



## mummykcc

Hi, I thought i'd pop back into here to say after coming off the pill in the new year (january) i got a bfp just over a week ago :) So there is hope! I must have ovulated later then i thought. 

Good luck to everyone ttc :)


----------



## idontknow221

Congrats mummy, congrats!!!

I don't even think I'm ovulating, with how long my cycles are...


----------



## struth

idontknow221 said:


> Congrats mummy, congrats!!!
> 
> I don't even think I'm ovulating, with how long my cycles are...

Are you using opks or temping? It isn't for everyone but I have wonky cycles too (currently on cd51 and haven't O'd yet) and have been doing both to make sure that I am O'ing. I have I'd every cycle despite them being all over the place. If it would reassure you to know it might be worth it?


----------



## idontknow221

struth said:


> idontknow221 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mummy, congrats!!!
> 
> I don't even think I'm ovulating, with how long my cycles are...
> 
> Are you using opks or temping? It isn't for everyone but I have wonky cycles too (currently on cd51 and haven't O'd yet) and have been doing both to make sure that I am O'ing. I have I'd every cycle despite them being all over the place. If it would reassure you to know it might be worth it?Click to expand...

I charted for the first 40 days, got frustrated, and then stopped charting. So dumb! I probably missed out on the most important temps. 

This cycle I'm gonna commit to temping through the whole thing :blush:


----------



## struth

LOL! But I can understand why you got frustrated. It gets to you after a while doesn't it? What pill were you on?

I was on cileste - my first cycle was 55 days, second was 28 days and I thought I was getting back to normal, but now I have been hit with another long one. CD51 and I think my opks might be getting a little bit darker but can't be sure... Urgh - such a waiting game!

Keep us posted as to how you get on...!


----------



## Morticia

Struth - I'm with you, hun :hugs:

CD25 and no sign at all of O for me either...last month it was CD27 but haven't had a pos OPK yet. I know it will all happen for us late O'ers, it will just take (a lot of) time. SO frustrating but just trying to get on with keeping busy and having fun. Really empathise though. Big hugs. xx:kiss:


----------



## struth

Morticia said:


> Struth - I'm with you, hun :hugs:
> 
> CD25 and no sign at all of O for me either...last month it was CD27 but haven't had a pos OPK yet. I know it will all happen for us late O'ers, it will just take (a lot of) time. SO frustrating but just trying to get on with keeping busy and having fun. Really empathise though. Big hugs. xx:kiss:

Hey Morticia - how have you been? I hope that you get that positive opk soon.

After all my chatter yesterday, I think I may be O'ing today/tomorrow (cd52/53)! I got what I think was a positive opk yesterday (I did 4 throughout the day (!) and they got gradually darker until I got a positive one at 11pm). I have done another three (!) today and they have gradually got lighter throughout the day. The only thing I'm slightly concerned about is that now they are dry last night's opk doesn't look positive. It was one of those where the left hand side of the line was dark and the rest was a bit lighter. Does anyone else get them like that?

I had a low temp this morning so I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow.... please, please, pleeeeaaaaassseeee!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies! Thought I'd pop back over and check in.. Currently on cd 61 never gone this long before! Pretty annoyed! Had an ultrasound and bloodwork done last week to check somethings out! Getting results Friday! Let's hope everythings all good. I just want my BFP!


----------



## missangie

wouldluvabub said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I'd pop back over and check in.. Currently on cd 61 never gone this long before! Pretty annoyed! Had an ultrasound and bloodwork done last week to check somethings out! Getting results Friday! Let's hope everythings all good. I just want my BFP!

:hugs: hoping you get good results. Keep us updated!!


----------



## missangie

struth said:


> Morticia said:
> 
> 
> Struth - I'm with you, hun :hugs:
> 
> CD25 and no sign at all of O for me either...last month it was CD27 but haven't had a pos OPK yet. I know it will all happen for us late O'ers, it will just take (a lot of) time. SO frustrating but just trying to get on with keeping busy and having fun. Really empathise though. Big hugs. xx:kiss:
> 
> Hey Morticia - how have you been? I hope that you get that positive opk soon.
> 
> After all my chatter yesterday, I think I may be O'ing today/tomorrow (cd52/53)! I got what I think was a positive opk yesterday (I did 4 throughout the day (!) and they got gradually darker until I got a positive one at 11pm). I have done another three (!) today and they have gradually got lighter throughout the day. The only thing I'm slightly concerned about is that now they are dry last night's opk doesn't look positive. It was one of those where the left hand side of the line was dark and the rest was a bit lighter. Does anyone else get them like that?
> 
> I had a low temp this morning so I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow.... please, please, pleeeeaaaaassseeee!!!Click to expand...

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!! :happydance:


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I'd pop back over and check in.. Currently on cd 61 never gone this long before! Pretty annoyed! Had an ultrasound and bloodwork done last week to check somethings out! Getting results Friday! Let's hope everythings all good. I just want my BFP!

FX'd that your results are as you want them! :hugs:


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morticia said:
> 
> 
> Struth - I'm with you, hun :hugs:
> 
> CD25 and no sign at all of O for me either...last month it was CD27 but haven't had a pos OPK yet. I know it will all happen for us late O'ers, it will just take (a lot of) time. SO frustrating but just trying to get on with keeping busy and having fun. Really empathise though. Big hugs. xx:kiss:
> 
> Hey Morticia - how have you been? I hope that you get that positive opk soon.
> 
> After all my chatter yesterday, I think I may be O'ing today/tomorrow (cd52/53)! I got what I think was a positive opk yesterday (I did 4 throughout the day (!) and they got gradually darker until I got a positive one at 11pm). I have done another three (!) today and they have gradually got lighter throughout the day. The only thing I'm slightly concerned about is that now they are dry last night's opk doesn't look positive. It was one of those where the left hand side of the line was dark and the rest was a bit lighter. Does anyone else get them like that?
> 
> I had a low temp this morning so I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow.... please, please, pleeeeaaaaassseeee!!!Click to expand...
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hmmm.. no rise this morning but I think it might be here tomorrow. I have had cramps and dizziness (more than usual! lol!) this morning so I figure that I am O'ing today instead.

How are you missangie?


----------



## missangie

keep us updated on a temp rise!!!

I am doing pretty good. taking my last of the 10 pills of provera tomorrow and waiting for withdrawal bleed so i can go in for day 22 bloods. we will be collecting DH's swimmers to bring to the lab this weekend!

Does spotting count as day one? I have had some really dark blood when I wipe (tmi, sorry) and a few drops of red blood but its not a full flow yet....


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> keep us updated on a temp rise!!!
> 
> I am doing pretty good. taking my last of the 10 pills of provera tomorrow and waiting for withdrawal bleed so i can go in for day 22 bloods. we will be collecting DH's swimmers to bring to the lab this weekend!
> 
> Does spotting count as day one? I have had some really dark blood when I wipe (tmi, sorry) and a few drops of red blood but its not a full flow yet....

I think that the first of proper red blood counts as cd1. I don't count my spotting (I would have a stupidly short LP if I did!). 

Still no temp rise. I'm so confused...!


----------



## katiekittykat

Look at my chart struth - I didn't get a dramatic temp rise either. And if I'm honest, I was a bit slack with temping at the same time, 3 hours sleep etc :blush:


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> Look at my chart struth - I didn't get a dramatic temp rise either. And if I'm honest, I was a bit slack with temping at the same time, 3 hours sleep etc :blush:

Thanks Katie - I'm beginning to wonder whether the opk was positive! How do I get on to your chart nowadays? I can't find the link for the pregnancy tickers :happydance:! lol!


----------



## katiekittykat

I took the link off - sorry! Here it is: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31f99b


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> I took the link off - sorry! Here it is:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31f99b

Thanks Katie - I see what you mean! A very steady but definite rise.

How are you feeling honey?


----------



## katiekittykat

Absolutely fine! I can definitely recommend this pregnancy lark lol :haha:

Bit of backache now and again, sore boobs now and again and a little bit more tired than usual. But otherwise fine. Which probably means morning sickness is going to hit me like a train any day now :winkwink:

Hope FF confirms your ov soon - just keep BDing until it does xxx


----------



## struth

katiekittykat said:


> Absolutely fine! I can definitely recommend this pregnancy lark lol :haha:
> 
> Bit of backache now and again, sore boobs now and again and a little bit more tired than usual. But otherwise fine. Which probably means morning sickness is going to hit me like a train any day now :winkwink:
> 
> Hope FF confirms your ov soon - just keep BDing until it does xxx

Glad to hear that you are feeling good. You really are my beacon of hope at the moment. I remember following you through your mammoth cycle and really feeling for you. And then.... a couple of months later you have had two normal length cycles and you are pregnant! It is news like that that keeps me going - really. 

I know it has only been 5 months but these long cycles are hard. If it had been 5 months and 5 cycles I wouldn't feel so bad but it has been 5 months and only 2 whole cycles. 

Had a little weep about our situation with the OH tonight. He has been difficult to talk to about it all until I explained to him a couple of weeks ago that I have no-one else to turn to as we have made the decision to not tell anyone that we are trying. Since then he has been better about talking about things. 

Tonight we spoke about BDing - historically my sex drive has been low in comparison to his but recently he is complaining about me wanting it more often! I explained to him that with such long cycles and with not knowing when I am going to O I would be gutted if we missed it and then had to wait another 60+ days for the next one. I think he understood and took it on board - I told him it was drs orders to do it as much as possible!

Anyway, roll on tomorrow...


----------



## Lemonflower

Hi everybody!

Been reading some of this thread and would love some help and support please! 

I'm new to BnB and using it through my IPhone at the moment!

My story so far.....

*Regular normal cycles
*Was on BC (Overnette) for 7 years.
*Came off BC 7th Feb 2011
*Withdrawal bleed 10th Feb 2011 - 15th Feb 2011
*No AF since

So, It's now cd88 since coming off BC without AF and needless to say I'm upset!!
Me and OH are going to TTC start of June. I came off BC early Feb as I thought my cycles may become irregular for a while but I never knew that they would be absent!!

Went to the doctors 3rd May 2011 and he has booked me in for blood tests on the 10th May 2011 and then I'll have a week wait for the results.

I've noticed some of you have talked about AC, I think I will purchase some today!
Do you ladies know if it will work since my AF hasn't returned at all?

Also OPKs! Shall I give these ago? Is there any point since I have no idea when I'm ovulating! I bought 20 sticks in preparation to TTC in June but don't know whether to buy a bulk and just test everyday!? 
Temping looks really confusing! Is it easy?

*'Struth'* I see your last post and can completely relate to you! Had a cry to OH last night (and most days) and even though he's lovely he just doesn't understand and says that things will work out!
It's hard because like you no one knows we're TTC so I have no one to talk to other than him and like you I have a lower BD then him and know June time it will be higher!! Lol!

I'd love to join this thread, already I feel inspired my some stories and also relate to others! Sorry to ramble, just a bit of back ground info!
X


----------



## struth

Hello Lemonflower and welcome to the thread! It sounds like you have the dreaded post pill screwy cycles too! 

I'm afraid that I can't help on the AC question as I haven't tried it myself. I have been trying to be as natural as possible (other than pregnacare conception and vit B complex) but I might have to resort to something else if things don't improve soon. I know that some ladies have got on really well with it - I think, like everything else, you have to give it a few months to kick in though. 

As for opks - you can buy these quite cheaply on the web (ebay, amazon, babymad, etc). I get mine for about £9 for 30! I do use these as otherwise I would forever be thinking 'am I pregnant' and would be wanting to test all the time! I also temp - I get on with ok but it is not for some people - I am keen to know that I am O'ing, when to time BD'ing and when to expect AF. As I said it is not for everyone but I find it helpful (if sometimes stressful, if I am honest!). 

Temping is not too complicated when you get used to it. Most people use Fertilityfriend - click on my ticker below to get there - and it does all the work for you. You just have to take your temp everyday at the same time and after at least 3 hours sleep and then enter it into the computer. 

You should let me know how you get on with your bloods. I'm having mine done on the 12th May so we could compare notes!


----------



## Lemonflower

Hi 

Yeah I think I'll buy some AC tomorrow! I'll try anything at the moment!
I'll also look at Amazon for OPKs! Am I crazy for buying 60? It's only 2 months worth though isn't it!! I'll test everyday just to see! 
For the moment I won't Temp, it does sound stressful but maybe in the future, not ruling it out.

We've got our bloods in the same week, we'll def have to compare notes! I'll be asking my poor nurse lots of questions! Lol.

I've been having slight crampings on and off since coming off BC but then nothing....
They're not painful though I get excited that it's my AF.
Anyone else get this?


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah I think I'll buy some AC tomorrow! I'll try anything at the moment!
> I'll also look at Amazon for OPKs! Am I crazy for buying 60? It's only 2 months worth though isn't it!! I'll test everyday just to see!
> For the moment I won't Temp, it does sound stressful but maybe in the future, not ruling it out.
> 
> We've got our bloods in the same week, we'll def have to compare notes! I'll be asking my poor nurse lots of questions! Lol.
> 
> I've been having slight crampings on and off since coming off BC but then nothing....
> They're not painful though I get excited that it's my AF.
> Anyone else get this?

You might as well buy them if you are using them to understand your cycle until you TTC in June. I tend to buy 30 at a time but then end up using 2 (sometimes 3!) a day. You do have to be careful as sometimes you can miss your surge so I tend to do a second one if my first one is quite dark. I did this last cycle - I got a darker then usual one (but not positive) at lunchtime so did one in the evening and it was positive. By morning it was negative again. Also, I find that because I have irregular cycles I use more - I start early in the cycle as I don't want to miss it but then seem to be using them for weeks when I have a long cycle. I think 60 is fine!

Definitely have to compare not with the bloods - although I have been told that it could take up to 2 weeks to get the results?! Hmmm...

As for cramping - yes. I get all sorts. For the last week I have had a dull ache in my right side of my abdomen - it is tender too and gets worse if I prod it. I was hoping it might be O but I'm not sure!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Got diagnosed with pcos.. Really upset. I knew something was wrong but to have it confirmed is just hard. I'm so confused as I'm not overweight. The doctor said to try healthy eating and regular excersize. If I'm not pregnant in 6 months I have to go back. I'm so angry, upset, depressed and down right confused. Why me :cry:


----------



## ceb8109

Hi ladies, I'm CD108 today, and possibly will be 3DPO. Once I go to bed and wake up, if my temp is high, FF will give me crosshairs.

I went to the dr, had labs, was told I was ovulating normally about two weeks ago. This past week, I started 2 capsules red raspberry tea leaves and 3 vitex and I got a pos opk and my temps seem to confirm O.

My BD schedule wasn't great but FX I manage to get a BFP this cycle...I just wanted to post and let you know my *possible* success with those capsules. 

GL all, I will continue to follow your stories and post my own!


----------



## ceb8109

wouldluvabub said:


> Got diagnosed with pcos.. Really upset. I knew something was wrong but to have it confirmed is just hard. I'm so confused as I'm not overweight. The doctor said to try healthy eating and regular excersize. If I'm not pregnant in 6 months I have to go back. I'm so angry, upset, depressed and down right confused. Why me :cry:

There are many women who are not overweight and have PCOS. There is a book called living with PCOS that is a very helpful simple-explanation book. Don't get too discouraged because there are so many options still to help you and many women get pregnant on their own with PCOS, some need help but it is most definitely possible! 

:hugs:


----------



## Lemonflower

ceb8109 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Got diagnosed with pcos.. Really upset. I knew something was wrong but to have it confirmed is just hard. I'm so confused as I'm not overweight. The doctor said to try healthy eating and regular excersize. If I'm not pregnant in 6 months I have to go back. I'm so angry, upset, depressed and down right confused. Why me :cry:
> 
> There are many women who are not overweight and have PCOS. There is a book called living with PCOS that is a very helpful simple-explanation book. Don't get too discouraged because there are so many options still to help you and many women get pregnant on their own with PCOS, some need help but it is most definitely possible!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Wouldluvabub I'm sorry about your diagnoses, big hugsss! 
I know ladies who have pcos and become pregnant without help so yes it's def possible! 

Ceb8109 please read my post above, I have my bloods this Tues 10th May and hoping that they come back normal too! Were your bloods the same as mine?
Can I ask a question? If the doctor says you're ovulating how can you not have a AF? That's what I don't understand about 'normal' bloods! Also have you been doing OPKs like I mentioned to Struth above and have you had any positive ones during your cd108s
FX for you my lovely and for everybody!


----------



## ceb8109

Lemonflower said:


> ceb8109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Got diagnosed with pcos.. Really upset. I knew something was wrong but to have it confirmed is just hard. I'm so confused as I'm not overweight. The doctor said to try healthy eating and regular excersize. If I'm not pregnant in 6 months I have to go back. I'm so angry, upset, depressed and down right confused. Why me :cry:
> 
> There are many women who are not overweight and have PCOS. There is a book called living with PCOS that is a very helpful simple-explanation book. Don't get too discouraged because there are so many options still to help you and many women get pregnant on their own with PCOS, some need help but it is most definitely possible!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldluvabub I'm sorry about your diagnoses, big hugsss!
> I know ladies who have pcos and become pregnant without help so yes it's def possible!
> 
> Ceb8109 please read my post above, I have my bloods this Tues 10th May and hoping that they come back normal too! Were your bloods the same as mine?
> Can I ask a question? If the doctor says you're ovulating how can you not have a AF? That's what I don't understand about 'normal' bloods! Also have you been doing OPKs like I mentioned to Struth above and have you had any positive ones during your cd108s
> FX for you my lovely and for everybody!Click to expand...

I am not convinced my bloodwork was normal. I had my lh fsh and prolactin checked.

Fsh was 7.1 and that's within normal. That's an indicator of ovarian reserve, how many eggies you have, from my understanding. 

Lh was 20.4 and that seemed high to me. My primary care dr (not a specialist) said that was normal. From my research, not having ovulated this cycle, I should have had a 1:1 ratio of fsh:lh to be normal. Otherwise the high ratio could indicate pcos. 

I started taking red raspberry tea leaf capsules and vitex and finally got my fourth positive group of opks, this time with a temp shift confirmation of ovulation. If you look at my sight, my chart is there.

I am still going to see a specialist on tuesday as well, so we will see what they say. 

I did get my crosshairs for confirmed O!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> Got diagnosed with pcos.. Really upset. I knew something was wrong but to have it confirmed is just hard. I'm so confused as I'm not overweight. The doctor said to try healthy eating and regular excersize. If I'm not pregnant in 6 months I have to go back. I'm so angry, upset, depressed and down right confused. Why me :cry:

Sorry to hear that you have been diagnosed with PCOS.... I can empathise with you being upset. However, you now know what you are working with and the drs can also now help you specifically knowing what you have. I think women of any weights can have it - didn't they say that Victoria Beckham has PCOS and she certainly isn't large! I have also seen women with PCOS getting pregnant on here so try to keep the hope up :hugs:

ceb8109 - glad to hear that FF confirmed O for you! I can't get on your chart as your ticker is not displaying properly but read in your post that you did O! :happydance: Let us know how you get on with the specialist tomorrow.

Lemonflower - as I understand it when you are O'ing normally but have long or irregular cycles what they mean is that you still O about 10-16 days before AF but that each cycle it either takes your body a long time to gear up to O (long cycles) or that you O at different times each cycle (irregular cycles). Some people just do not O at all and so it might seem like they are regular (they have AF and so on) but they just don't O. From charting and using opks I have worked out that I am O'ing (phew!) but that exactly when I O is all over the place rather than on cd14 each cycle like some women. 

I guess there is a big different medically - for example my cycles are likely to be as they are due to a hormone imbalance since coming off the pill (at least I hope that is all it is). My hormones just need to regulate to sort themselves out. However, someone that isn't O'ing might have something else wrong which needs sorting out in a different way. 

Does that all make sense? It does in my head but when I try to write it down......:shrug:


----------



## Morticia

struth said:


> Lemonflower - as I understand it when you are O'ing normally but have long or irregular cycles what they mean is that you still O about 10-16 days before AF but that each cycle it either takes your body a long time to gear up to O (long cycles) or that you O at different times each cycle (irregular cycles). Some people just do not O at all and so it might seem like they are regular (they have AF and so on) but they just don't O. From charting and using opks I have worked out that I am O'ing (phew!) but that exactly when I O is all over the place rather than on cd14 each cycle like some women.
> 
> I guess there is a big different medically - for example my cycles are likely to be as they are due to a hormone imbalance since coming off the pill (at least I hope that is all it is). My hormones just need to regulate to sort themselves out. However, someone that isn't O'ing might have something else wrong which needs sorting out in a different way.
> 
> Does that all make sense? It does in my head but when I try to write it down......:shrug:

Hi struth :flower:
We've chatted before on here - we seem to be mirroring each other as I've been off bcp since August 2010 and am still nowhere near experiencing 'normal' cycles :dohh:

Recently I seem to have fallen into a little pattern though - for the last couple of months my cycles have lasted on average 36-38 days, and I seem to be O-ing on CD27 or CD28. I feel exactly the same as you - I'm confident that I am O-ing (got a good run of positive OPKs this time round) but it's just the length of my cycles that are the problem. In the last 9 months since coming off bcp, I've only had 5 or 6 rounds of AF (which in itself is not really 'normal' - five days of spotting followed by two days of 'proper' AF). and I am pretty confident also that it's not necessarily true that there's something 'wrong'...more like it is just taking me longer than normal for my hormones to regulate after 10 years on bcp.

remind me struth - have you O'd this cycle yet? I think I read you had - really got FX'd for us both (I'm on 3dpo today) xxx:hugs:
P.S wouldluvabub - really sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Hugs to you hun. But at least you have some answers to work from now rather than being left in the dark. and millions of women give birth every day despite their PCOS. I am positive it will be fine for you.


----------



## struth

Morticia said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Lemonflower - as I understand it when you are O'ing normally but have long or irregular cycles what they mean is that you still O about 10-16 days before AF but that each cycle it either takes your body a long time to gear up to O (long cycles) or that you O at different times each cycle (irregular cycles). Some people just do not O at all and so it might seem like they are regular (they have AF and so on) but they just don't O. From charting and using opks I have worked out that I am O'ing (phew!) but that exactly when I O is all over the place rather than on cd14 each cycle like some women.
> 
> I guess there is a big different medically - for example my cycles are likely to be as they are due to a hormone imbalance since coming off the pill (at least I hope that is all it is). My hormones just need to regulate to sort themselves out. However, someone that isn't O'ing might have something else wrong which needs sorting out in a different way.
> 
> Does that all make sense? It does in my head but when I try to write it down......:shrug:
> 
> Hi struth :flower:
> We've chatted before on here - we seem to be mirroring each other as I've been off bcp since August 2010 and am still nowhere near experiencing 'normal' cycles :dohh:
> 
> Recently I seem to have fallen into a little pattern though - for the last couple of months my cycles have lasted on average 36-38 days, and I seem to be O-ing on CD27 or CD28. I feel exactly the same as you - I'm confident that I am O-ing (got a good run of positive OPKs this time round) but it's just the length of my cycles that are the problem. In the last 9 months since coming off bcp, I've only had 5 or 6 rounds of AF (which in itself is not really 'normal' - five days of spotting followed by two days of 'proper' AF). and I am pretty confident also that it's not necessarily true that there's something 'wrong'...more like it is just taking me longer than normal for my hormones to regulate after 10 years on bcp.
> 
> remind me struth - have you O'd this cycle yet? I think I read you had - really got FX'd for us both (I'm on 3dpo today) xxx:hugs:
> P.S wouldluvabub - really sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Hugs to you hun. But at least you have some answers to work from now rather than being left in the dark. and millions of women give birth every day despite their PCOS. I am positive it will be fine for you.Click to expand...

Hi Morticia :wave: Good to hear from you and good to hear that you seem to have fallen into a pattern (even if it is a long one!). 

I'm still waiting to O - I thought that I had a week or so ago (I had a dark opk which I thought was positive) but it turned out not to be O and so I am still waiting. I'm currently on cd58 so I'm sure it wil happen soon. 

I'm having my bloods drawn on Thursday to have a look at my hormone levels so I'm hoping that I might have a few more answers once I get the results back but I'm trying to stay calm for now as I'm sure that my wonky cycles are due to the pill. I've only been off it for 5 months so it could still take a but more time. 

I've also got very light AFs - I have only have 2 so far but both have comprised of 3-4 days of spotting and then 1/2days of red flow. From what I have read this can all be due to hormone imbalances after the pill so until I have anything else to say that I should worry, I'm trying not too! 

Keep me posted as to how you get on Morticia - it is good to hear the stories of people returning to 'normal'!


----------



## ceb8109

https://https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/325a52

My Chart, if this works.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks guys.. It is good to know what's wrong but I just feel like I'm a failure of a women. Ill get my head around it eventually, but I just feel so down about it right now, I think I've excepted the fact that I won't be having a baby anytime soon, I'm trying to work on me for the moment, eat healthy and excersize and hopefully start to like myself again as at the moment I truly hate my body for letting me down. I find it hard to even look at myself at the moment, I just feel betrayed by my body.


----------



## Trishg21

wouldluvabub said:


> Got diagnosed with pcos.. Really upset. I knew something was wrong but to have it confirmed is just hard. I'm so confused as I'm not overweight. The doctor said to try healthy eating and regular excersize. If I'm not pregnant in 6 months I have to go back. I'm so angry, upset, depressed and down right confused. Why me :cry:

Hey sweetie :hugs: I am so sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I was diagnosed with PCOS in March and just got done with my first cycle on clomid. Symptoms can range all over the place, I myself am not over weight either. I just never had periods.

When you were diagnosed did your doctor run blood tests? Did they check to see if you are ovulating at all? Because that is the first thing you have to figure out. Obviously if you are not ovulating on your own you aren't gonna get pregnant. If you doctor is unwilling to run tests then I recommend getting a new doctor. If you ever need to talk feel free to message me. I was really upset when I first found out as well, but at least now I know what the problem is and we are working hard to figure out what we can do to get that little baby. :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Trishg21 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Got diagnosed with pcos.. Really upset. I knew something was wrong but to have it confirmed is just hard. I'm so confused as I'm not overweight. The doctor said to try healthy eating and regular excersize. If I'm not pregnant in 6 months I have to go back. I'm so angry, upset, depressed and down right confused. Why me :cry:
> 
> Hey sweetie :hugs: I am so sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I was diagnosed with PCOS in March and just got done with my first cycle on clomid. Symptoms can range all over the place, I myself am not over weight either. I just never had periods.
> 
> When you were diagnosed did your doctor run blood tests? Did they check to see if you are ovulating at all? Because that is the first thing you have to figure out. Obviously if you are not ovulating on your own you aren't gonna get pregnant. If you doctor is unwilling to run tests then I recommend getting a new doctor. If you ever need to talk feel free to message me. I was really upset when I first found out as well, but at least now I know what the problem is and we are working hard to figure out what we can do to get that little baby. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I am coping better now! Yeah the doctor did run tests but didn't tell me if I was ovulating, just confirmed the PCOS I'm on my 3rd cycle since November and this one is now my longest. I'm currently CD72 I think, I think I'll go back this week and tell the doctor that I need help cause nothing is happening, I've heard of a few medications but he only suggested one metaformin I think.. If I suggest a few maybe he will take more notice.


----------



## MrsReiver

Well here I am. Still not had a period since February. Still in limbo - lots of BFNs which don't really mean much as I didn't get a BFP until 15 weeks with DS. So not really got any answers.... sigh. I'm fed up.


----------



## struth

Hi guys - just thought I would update you. I've been to get my blood test results this morning and I have suspected PCOS. :-( I am being booked in for a scan to confirm but the bloods indicate that I have a high LH/FSH ratio with no corresponding increase in oestrogen which is apparently indicative of PCOS. 

Can I ask a question of you PCOS women out there - do you get pain in your ovaries. I have had a dull ache off and on for years. I guess I just put it down to ovulation (although I can't remember whether I was on the pill or not at the time...). Anyway, the last week or so it has got worse - the pain is quite bad and it radiates to my back as well. Is this a symptom of PCOS or something else do you think? I did mention it to the dr but I'm not sure whether she took it on board. 

Wouldluvabub - am glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. It seems we are in similar places! I am on my third cycle since December - currently on cd 67 (I think). I too am not large (could do with loosing half a stone but eat healthly and exercise regualrly) but am going to try and get more healthy and do more exercise to shift this half a stone. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

Just wanted to send some love :kiss: and a quick update. 
Wouldluvabub - really hope you're doing ok hun and feeling a bit more positive. same to you Struth - at least you're being really proactive and doing the right thing in getting checked out, regardless of the consequences there will be steps to help you. Hugs. :hugs:

As for me...I'm on 12dpo and currently no sign of AF - so I can't help admitting I'm just the teensiest bit hopeful - not going to throw any wild parties yet though as I'm so afraid of being disappointed. If the witch stays away I will be testing on Saturday morning at 15dpo so will of course keep you all posted. I literally thought it was never going to happen to someone with such long cycles - I've only had 4 or 5 AFs in the past 9 months - and relatively late O compared to lots of people - CD28/29. so if anything has changed miraculously this month I will be sharing all my secrets, tips and symptoms with you all. 

Lots of love and hugs (and nerves) Morticia xxx:kiss:


----------



## struth

Morticia said:


> Hi girlies :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to send some love :kiss: and a quick update.
> Wouldluvabub - really hope you're doing ok hun and feeling a bit more positive. same to you Struth - at least you're being really proactive and doing the right thing in getting checked out, regardless of the consequences there will be steps to help you. Hugs. :hugs:
> 
> As for me...I'm on 12dpo and currently no sign of AF - so I can't help admitting I'm just the teensiest bit hopeful - not going to throw any wild parties yet though as I'm so afraid of being disappointed. If the witch stays away I will be testing on Saturday morning at 15dpo so will of course keep you all posted. I literally thought it was never going to happen to someone with such long cycles - I've only had 4 or 5 AFs in the past 9 months - and relatively late O compared to lots of people - CD28/29. so if anything has changed miraculously this month I will be sharing all my secrets, tips and symptoms with you all.
> 
> Lots of love and hugs (and nerves) Morticia xxx:kiss:

GL Morticia - keep us posted. I have my FX'd for you x


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Hi guys - just thought I would update you. I've been to get my blood test results this morning and I have suspected PCOS. :-( I am being booked in for a scan to confirm but the bloods indicate that I have a high LH/FSH ratio with no corresponding increase in oestrogen which is apparently indicative of PCOS.
> 
> Can I ask a question of you PCOS women out there - do you get pain in your ovaries. I have had a dull ache off and on for years. I guess I just put it down to ovulation (although I can't remember whether I was on the pill or not at the time...). Anyway, the last week or so it has got worse - the pain is quite bad and it radiates to my back as well. Is this a symptom of PCOS or something else do you think? I did mention it to the dr but I'm not sure whether she took it on board.

I never had any pain, which actually made me think that the doctor was wrong in suspecting it, but when I went in for my pelvic ultrasound I had more than 15 follicles on each ovary! Really the only symptoms I had were long irregular periods and slightly oily skin. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out. :hugs: When I was diagnosed I actually looked at it as a positive thing, because then I at least knew what was going on and that we could do something about it. When I was just waiting for my cycles to even out I didn't even realize I was not ovulating at all. At least now with Clomid I have a chance.


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys - just thought I would update you. I've been to get my blood test results this morning and I have suspected PCOS. :-( I am being booked in for a scan to confirm but the bloods indicate that I have a high LH/FSH ratio with no corresponding increase in oestrogen which is apparently indicative of PCOS.
> 
> Can I ask a question of you PCOS women out there - do you get pain in your ovaries. I have had a dull ache off and on for years. I guess I just put it down to ovulation (although I can't remember whether I was on the pill or not at the time...). Anyway, the last week or so it has got worse - the pain is quite bad and it radiates to my back as well. Is this a symptom of PCOS or something else do you think? I did mention it to the dr but I'm not sure whether she took it on board.
> 
> I never had any pain, which actually made me think that the doctor was wrong in suspecting it, but when I went in for my pelvic ultrasound I had more than 15 follicles on each ovary! Really the only symptoms I had were long irregular periods and slightly oily skin.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it turns out. :hugs: When I was diagnosed I actually looked at it as a positive thing, because then I at least knew what was going on and that we could do something about it. When I was just waiting for my cycles to even out I didn't even realize I was not ovulating at all. At least now with Clomid I have a chance.Click to expand...

Thanks Trishg21 - I feel okay about it today. I indulged yesterday and had a bit of a cry last night with the OH (he was lovely) but today I feel quite calm. My OH said that if it is confirmed then we just need to treat it in a business-like way and get on with it (he's not a very emotional person!)! From my charting/temping I think I am ovulating so that in itself is good - just very irregularly at the moment. 

I actually feel quite empowered as it is no longer a matter of just waiting it out and hoping that I O soon, something is happening and I can focus on that. Hopefully that whatever happens means that the likelihood of conceiving is increased.


----------



## wouldluvabub

fingers crossed you get some answers!!! We can be PCOS TTCers together and support each other, I am going to the doctors again tomorrow and I will be asking more questions and stuff about it. And asking him to help me.. Maybe give me some medication as he said last time to give it 6 months and I have decided I don't wanna wait that long so I am going back to demand some help!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> fingers crossed you get some answers!!! We can be PCOS TTCers together and support each other, I am going to the doctors again tomorrow and I will be asking more questions and stuff about it. And asking him to help me.. Maybe give me some medication as he said last time to give it 6 months and I have decided I don't wanna wait that long so I am going back to demand some help!

Sounds good wouldluvabub. So your dr has said to go away and try for 6 months? Have you seen a FS or is it just the GP? Do you know what medication you are likely to get? I hope you get some answers and some help. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Trishg21

wouldluvabub said:


> fingers crossed you get some answers!!! We can be PCOS TTCers together and support each other, I am going to the doctors again tomorrow and I will be asking more questions and stuff about it. And asking him to help me.. Maybe give me some medication as he said last time to give it 6 months and I have decided I don't wanna wait that long so I am going back to demand some help!

Yes, sadly I have heard from many of my friends who have had trouble conceiving that most doctor's won't take you seriously if you haven't been trying for a year. Which is such bull! Just because someone hasn't been trying that long does not mean they don't deserve help, especially in the case of many PCOS women where conception may not be able to happen at all on their own.

I got lucky with my doctor and so far she has been great. But I would have done the same thing in your situation. I would demand help and if he wasn't willing to give it I would be finding a different doctor. 

We can start our own PCOS crew :haha: and then we can all get our BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## Trishg21

STRUTH- If you are ovulating that is encouraging! Sometimes they can still give you some medication to regulate you cycles so you have better timing, but if you are ovulating that is great! I'm jealous :haha: What CD are you on? Have you O'd yet this cycle?


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> STRUTH- If you are ovulating that is encouraging! Sometimes they can still give you some medication to regulate you cycles so you have better timing, but if you are ovulating that is great! I'm jealous :haha: What CD are you on? Have you O'd yet this cycle?

I know - if I do have PCOS (still need to have the scan to confirm) and I am ovulating then I am really lucky - although I have read that the quality of the eggs can be poor and I suspect mine are as my LP has been short. I guess I'm kind of hoping that (if it is confirmed with the scan) that I respond to metformin and become more regular. Actually thinking about it, I don't mind the irregular so much as I can monitor with opks and temping - it is the long cycles that I would like to eradicate!

I'm on cd69 today - no O as yet! This is my longest cycle since coming off the pill (previously 55 and 28) so I'm hoping that one of the blighters pop out soon! I did wonder whether the pain that I have had was them gearing up to O (but then in darker moments wondering if it is a cyst!) but I haven't had a positive opk or temp shift yet...

And I agree with you about the dr thing.... Mine kept talking of having to wait two years to be referred to a FS "unless I can find something wrong with you". Well, I've read the NICE guidelines (this is what drs in the NHS use to guide their decisions) and it actually says one year but less if you are 35+ (I'm 35 next month). I've not taken her on yet as she may have indeed found something wrong with me (lol!) - I figure that you have to pick your battles. If my scan was to show no PCOS and she refused to refer me, though, I would definite take her on and if she wasn't willing to abide by the guidelines I would be changing drs!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey guys! Had my appointment this morning and I said to the doctor that I wanted to talk things over again because I didn't really understand what was wrong with me. Like if I just has polycystic ovaries or the actual syndrome.. I have the syndrome. My Insulin levels are fine and my testosterone levels are fine too. He said that the only indicator in my blood work are my LH & FSH levels.. He said that If they were different by over 2 then that was an indicator, mine were different by about 10.. He referred me to a FS and I rang to make the appointment.. Can't get in till July the 22nd so I will keep on trying untill then.. :) Fingers crossed I get some Magic happening! I have had 3 TTC readings done by 3 different psychics and they all said I'd get my BFP in July or concieve then. SOOOOO... Lets hope I need to cancel my appointment before then ;) I dunno if you ladies believe in that stuff but I was just bored lol!


----------



## ceb8109

I don't believe or know if I have pcos, but I am on cycle 2 after getting off the pill in december and think I may have gotten my bfp today, cd121 - 16dpo. https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12369 Just wanted to post to let you all know not to give up. I was able to o after red raspberry tea leaf capsules and vitex for a week. I don't know if they did it or just it was finally time. I will repost later with a frer and or digi, if positive!


----------



## wouldluvabub

ceb8109 said:


> I don't believe or know if I have pcos, but I am on cycle 2 after getting off the pill in december and think I may have gotten my bfp today, cd121 - 16dpo. https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12369 Just wanted to post to let you all know not to give up. I was able to o after red raspberry tea leaf capsules and vitex for a week. I don't know if they did it or just it was finally time. I will repost later with a frer and or digi, if positive!

:loopy::wohoo::headspin::yipee:\\:D/=D&gt; CONGRATS!!


----------



## struth

ceb8109 said:


> I don't believe or know if I have pcos, but I am on cycle 2 after getting off the pill in december and think I may have gotten my bfp today, cd121 - 16dpo. https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12369 Just wanted to post to let you all know not to give up. I was able to o after red raspberry tea leaf capsules and vitex for a week. I don't know if they did it or just it was finally time. I will repost later with a frer and or digi, if positive!

Wow - I was looking at your chart just yesterday thinking it looked good. Congrats! Hope that you have a very sticky bean!


----------



## struth

So - two things have happened to me today. The first was that I got my scan appointment which is for next Thursday - I couldn't believe it! It is only two days since I went to the drs and the scan will be just 8 days from then too! Wow - the NHS is impressing me for once!

The second thing is that I am spotting. Not sure why - I have no O'd so I wonder whether this is going to be an annovulatory cycle? Not sure. It is not an O bleed as my opks are not positive. I guess I just wait and see. TBH if it is AF then I'll be glad - at least it will be end to this cycle and on to another....(although I would rather have had O first! lol!).

Wouldluvabub - glad you got on well at the drs. I had that ratio things too in my bloods (mine was almost 4) and my testosterone was at the high end of 'normal'. They are sending me for the scan to confirm - will you be getting one too? Or does the dr just diagnose off the LH/FSH ratio?


----------



## Trishg21

ceb8109 said:


> I don't believe or know if I have pcos, but I am on cycle 2 after getting off the pill in december and think I may have gotten my bfp today, cd121 - 16dpo. https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12369 Just wanted to post to let you all know not to give up. I was able to o after red raspberry tea leaf capsules and vitex for a week. I don't know if they did it or just it was finally time. I will repost later with a frer and or digi, if positive!

WOW! After such a long cycle! That is awesome, congratulations! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Trishg21

wouldluvabub - That is interesting that he sent he straight over to a FS but also very good news. They have a lot more tricks up their sleeves then OB's :thumbup:

Struth- glad they are moving along quickly to get things sorted out. That feeling of wanting to move on the the next cycle can be so frustrating! Feels like wasted time.


I just called my Dr. to get the results of my blood work and I am so upset! I was calling to see if I had ovulated or not on my first cycle of clomid. Well I talked to the nurse and first thing she tells me is that my blood work is consistent with PCOS and that the Dr. would like to confirm with an ultrasound...um I already did that! 2 months ago! She asked if it was with the same Dr. and I told her that it was. So now it sounds like the don't even know what is going on! Plus I just asked her for my progesterone results to tell if I O'd or not and she said she couldn't find them! She said she would send a message over to the Dr. and see if she had them and they would call me back.

But what if they didn't run them! It is too late into my cycle now, and if I didn't O we won't know and they won't put me on a higher dosage of Clomid next cycle. I don't want to waste a clomid cycle on a low dosage where I don't even ovulate! I am so frustrated :( Sorry I just needed to vent.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I've already had my ultrasound with showed that I do have pcos. I actually got in straight after my doctors appointment so that was good! He didn't give me a ratio he just showed me the actual figures of my LH and FSH but I don't know how you work out the ratio... 

Trish I am sorry they have stuffed up! That must be so annoying!


----------



## Trishg21

They never called me back. So I called around 4pm and they had closed at 2pm for the day! So now I have to wait till Monday. Tomorrow is CD 28 so I think I am going to test first thing tomorrow morning. But I am so scared! Especially not knowing if I for sure ovulated or not.


----------



## wouldluvabub

*Trish -* did you test??? How did you go??? I am actually going to an OB I think.. But from what I understand he is also a FS..?? I dunno.. But basically he does everything.. 

*Struth -* Thats great about your scan hope it goes well!!! How is your spotting going? Did it turn into AF?? 

*Good news I have started spotting so cycle 3 officially was 78 days! Longest yet but I am SO glad it is finally over!! *

Do you guys believe in psychics? I got 3 different readings done that all said I will conceive or get my BFP in July so I am hoping that cycle 4 is my lucky cycle! And maybe I'll get my BFP and won't need any help! Oh what an amazing dream! :) I follow a few girls pregnancy journals and they are talking about doing up babies room.. Oh How much fun would that be!! I can't wait to do all that. DH and I built a house and have nearly been in for a year. As you can imagine being our first house we don't have all the room's furnished! I have a really big room at the front of our house and I really want to have that as babies room so I don't want to furnish it untill I have a LO on the way! I can't WAIT till I get to go shopping for a cot and change table and deck it all out!!! Ahhh... Sorry I have gotten lost in a little day dream!

Can't wait to hear how you ladies are holding up :)


----------



## struth

Trish - that is shocking. How annoying. I would be livid. Have you tested yet? Keep us posted!

Wouldluvabub - great news about AF arriving! On to the next one....! Hopefully this one will be short to O but lets hope AF doesn't turn up for 9 months and you can decorate that room of yours! 

As for me - AF didn't show. I just had spotting for a day and then nothing.... Not sure what that was about?! I had some spotting near the start of the last two cycles (like at cd9) but none at any other time. Odd - but just another odd thing on this odd journey! So I'm on cd71 and still waiting. Looking forward to Thursday though so I can know for definite and then start planning....


----------



## wouldluvabub

*Struth - *Have you O'd yet? Maybe it was ovulation spotting? Or Implantation spotting????


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> *Struth - *Have you O'd yet? Maybe it was ovulation spotting? Or Implantation spotting????

No - I haven't O'd (no positive opk or temp rise) so it couldn't be either I'm afraid.... Just one of those things I think!


----------



## Trishg21

Struth- That is odd, but I know what you mean. Sometimes those wierd things just happen. If you haven't started by Thursday I bet they will put you on Provera to start a new cycle.

I tested yesterday BFN. I was so sad even though it wasn't a huge surprise, but also because I was supposed to go hang out with a girlfriend yesterday and she is 8 months pregnant. I was so afraid that I would just feel bitter the entire time I was with her, but it was actually great. We spent all day together and I really needed the girl time. Plus she told me she didn't get a BFP till she was 2 weeks late for her AF. She kept getting BFNs! So I am trying not to get my hopes up because even if I am not pg this month (most likely) there is always next month we will probably be able to time everything better anyways.


----------



## Lemonflower

Hi

*Ceb8109* - many congratulations! Such a long cycle, did you temp and use OPKs to see that you were 16 days past ovulation?

*Struth* - sorry to hear about your bloods, do you have a scan booked? I really hope they can find out what's wrong and give you the help you deserve

*Trish* - sorry they mucked up, that must have been so frustrating, FX that you get a BFP or they give you a higher dosage of Clomid

*Wouldluvbub* - where are you with everything at the moment? Noticed you said you'd spotted? Does that mean the end of your cycle? 

I'm now CD97. Bloods fine and doctors won't see me again until it's been 6 months. 
Going on holiday early June for 2 weeks so will keep my fingers crossed that ovulate soon if not I may go to the doctors anyway! Not sure whether they would run tests or give me something to kick start AF! Any advice how I can make him see how frustrating this for me and OH and how to move things along quicker?
Temping is annoying, started 2 weeks ago and have missed 3 days already! If I ovulated on the days I didn't temp would FF still pick it up??

Thanks and lots of :babydust:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I am currently CD 2 on cycle 4! AF is being quite mean to me today... Pretty heavy and getting bad cramps! This AF is more like the one's I used to have before the pill so hopefully that's a good sign!

I am not sure about FF. I am only just starting to use it and I don't know if it will still pick up Ov on day's you didn't temp.. I know how hard it is to remember to temp! So frustrating lol! I am going to try this entire cycle. I really want this cycle to be my lucky one! 

According to the psychic's I should conceive or get my BFP in July or August so with how my cycle's have been then this cycle might just be it! :) I am trying so hard to be positive :) Otherwise I'll go to my appointment on the 22nd of July and hope like hell he does something that works for me..!!

It's so funny reading about all the girls who are in their 2ww.. If only they knew what an 6-8ww felt like bahahaha... 2ww would be complete bliss lol


----------



## MrsReiver

Congratulations Ceb! That really gives me hope. So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Lemonflower

Hugs *wouldluvabub*
Get this nasty AF outta the way and then let this be your cycle!

So annoyed with temping today! Got up ate breakfast and then stepped into the shower by the time I remembered!

Xx


----------



## ceb8109

Thanks ladies for.the congratulations, however I had a chemical pregnancy and started bleeding on sunday. Now will be starting clomid cd3-7 50mg hoping to get a sticky bfp this time! Dh had a sa that was awesome, so fx!


----------



## Lemonflower

I'm sorry sweetie! Glad you're on Clomid now! Really got my FX for you! xxx


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh I'm so sorry Ceb, hope this month brings good news for all of us.

I'm off to the GP tonight to discuss my missing AF since I came off BCP in January. I had my withdrawel bleed, a 35 day cycle with a period, then nothing! Hoping to get some guidance as to where we go from this.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh ceb I am so sorry! That must have been horrible! Well were all here to talk if you need!!! Hope all of you other girlies ate going well!! Updates???


----------



## struth

ceb8109 - so sorry to hear about your chemical csb8109 :hugs: I hope you are ok? Hopefully the clomid will sort you out and lead you to your :bfp:

Lemonflower - glad to hear that your bloods were normal. I know it now means just waiting it out for now but at least nothing nasty showed up. Remind me, when did you come off the pill? How long has it been? As for your Q about FF - yes it should still pick it up as you should see a sustained rise in temp after O. It might be a bit unsure about the actual day but it should still pick the temp shift up. Keep us posted...!

Wouldluvabub - I hope the psychics have it right for you and that your :bfp: is just around the corner!

Fluffette - let us know how you go with the drs. Just a word of warning - drs seem to react differently and so don't be surprised if they send you away for a while to see if things sort themselves out. I got my bloods done recently but she only just agreed to do them as I was approaching 6 months off the pill and I am 35 next month. Hopefully they will check your bloods but I just wanted to say don't get your hopes up too high! Let us know how you get on.

Trish - did you find out whether you had O'd in the end?


----------



## Lemonflower

Struth - I came off the pill 7th Feb 11, withdrawal bleed 10th-15th Feb 11.
Starting counting CD date from the 15th Feb 11 so that would make me CD98, that's right how I worked it out isn't it??
I see you have a scan on Thursday, I'll be thinking of you! Do you go to hospital or your doctors for it?

What would you ladies do if you were me? Do you think I'll be prescribed Provera? I've not seen much success rate on here other then inducing one AF and then nothing after that.. What is Metomorfin (don't know if I spelled that right) seen it on here a few times but not sure what it is!

Getting crampings today and feel moody so maybe something is happening or just my body playing tricks on me again! X


----------



## wouldluvabub

you count CD1 as the FIRST day of your period. So CD1 is the first day of bleeding. When AF is over you should already be around CD5.. Does that make sense??? I am not sure about what medication you should be on as I am not on any?? Although I have read a few things about different medication's and from what I gather different one's treat different things.. Like I have low LH high FSH but you can have the opposite to that so they would both need different things. Just see what your doctor has to say. You will find something that works for you :)


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Fluffette - let us know how you go with the drs. Just a word of warning - drs seem to react differently and so don't be surprised if they send you away for a while to see if things sort themselves out. I got my bloods done recently but she only just agreed to do them as I was approaching 6 months off the pill and I am 35 next month. Hopefully they will check your bloods but I just wanted to say don't get your hopes up too high! Let us know how you get on.

I know hun, I'm trying not to get too excited. I've made the appt with a really lovely GP. I could have been seen last week by one of the less approachable partners, but decided to wait a bit longer to see this lady. Even so, she still might just tell me to wait a bit longer. Got someone to keep an eye on DS so DH can come with me and hold my hand.


----------



## Lemonflower

Thanks Wouldluvabub, that does make sense! I'm actually CD103 then! :dohh:
Gonna kee researching meds so when I do go to the doctors I'll know what he's talking about.

Good luck at your doctors tonight Fluffette xxx


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> Struth - I came off the pill 7th Feb 11, withdrawal bleed 10th-15th Feb 11.
> Starting counting CD date from the 15th Feb 11 so that would make me CD98, that's right how I worked it out isn't it??
> I see you have a scan on Thursday, I'll be thinking of you! Do you go to hospital or your doctors for it?
> 
> What would you ladies do if you were me? Do you think I'll be prescribed Provera? I've not seen much success rate on here other then inducing one AF and then nothing after that.. What is Metomorfin (don't know if I spelled that right) seen it on here a few times but not sure what it is!
> 
> Getting crampings today and feel moody so maybe something is happening or just my body playing tricks on me again! X

Thanks Lemonflower :flower:

Wouldluvabub is right - you count cd1 as the first day of AF so you are even further on than you though :-(

Provera is for bringing on a period in the hope that you will regulate again. Metformin is given to try and help you regulate (it is given to ladies with PCOS as it works on the insulin and androgens that are out of kilter).

Not sure what they will do for you - it seems to differ depending on the dr! Keep us posted though.


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Fluffette - let us know how you go with the drs. Just a word of warning - drs seem to react differently and so don't be surprised if they send you away for a while to see if things sort themselves out. I got my bloods done recently but she only just agreed to do them as I was approaching 6 months off the pill and I am 35 next month. Hopefully they will check your bloods but I just wanted to say don't get your hopes up too high! Let us know how you get on.
> 
> I know hun, I'm trying not to get too excited. I've made the appt with a really lovely GP. I could have been seen last week by one of the less approachable partners, but decided to wait a bit longer to see this lady. Even so, she still might just tell me to wait a bit longer. Got someone to keep an eye on DS so DH can come with me and hold my hand.Click to expand...

It really does depend on who you get doesn't it? Not fair really! I hope that you get some answers though.


----------



## MrsReiver

Feeling really good after my appointment. 

I have an appointment so blood can be taken tomorrow for tests - every test under the sun I think. So glad something is happening and we're moving forward. She gave me a quick exam and palpated all around my pelvis, I'm feeling really rather achey after that and it was quite tender when she examined me. Not sure what that could mean :nope:

Anyway - I hate needles but needs must! Just a 3 week wait til I get the results.


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Feeling really good after my appointment.
> 
> I have an appointment so blood can be taken tomorrow for tests - every test under the sun I think. So glad something is happening and we're moving forward. She gave me a quick exam and palpated all around my pelvis, I'm feeling really rather achey after that and it was quite tender when she examined me. Not sure what that could mean :nope:
> 
> Anyway - I hate needles but needs must! Just a 3 week wait til I get the results.

Glad that you had a positive appointment and that things are moving forward. Three weeks for the results though? That seems long-you should check tomorrow. Mine only took three days? Hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## Trishg21

So what happened with me is they did not even run the correct test. I was really frustrated yesterday but I talked to them today and I am hoping it will all sort out. They said they could call the lab and still possibly get the results we need off of that blood draw. So hopefully we can figure out a game plan. Mean while I am on CD 31 with no sign of AF. That could be a really good thing, or it means that I didn't ovulate at all this cycle. And I am too nervous to test :haha:


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Glad that you had a positive appointment and that things are moving forward. Three weeks for the results though? That seems long-you should check tomorrow. Mine only took three days? Hope you get some answers soon x

I know, right! Blame David Cameron. Our bloods now have to go to Glasgow and they are mega busy! My DH's recent thyroid bloods took 2 weeks to come back. She said "up to" 3 weeks so it could be anytrime before then.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Trishg21 said:


> So what happened with me is they did not even run the correct test. I was really frustrated yesterday but I talked to them today and I am hoping it will all sort out. They said they could call the lab and still possibly get the results we need off of that blood draw. So hopefully we can figure out a game plan. Mean while I am on CD 31 with no sign of AF. That could be a really good thing, or it means that I didn't ovulate at all this cycle. And I am too nervous to test :haha:

OMG test!!!!!!!!!! :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## wouldluvabub

fluffette said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Glad that you had a positive appointment and that things are moving forward. Three weeks for the results though? That seems long-you should check tomorrow. Mine only took three days? Hope you get some answers soon x
> 
> I know, right! Blame David Cameron. Our bloods now have to go to Glasgow and they are mega busy! My DH's recent thyroid bloods took 2 weeks to come back. She said "up to" 3 weeks so it could be anytrime before then.Click to expand...

That is beyond a joke!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'm still waiting for AF to bugger off so we can get down to business for this cycle! Ha ha.. I have a GGOOOOOOOODDD feeling about this cycle!!! Come on BFP!!!!!! hhahah..


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> So what happened with me is they did not even run the correct test. I was really frustrated yesterday but I talked to them today and I am hoping it will all sort out. They said they could call the lab and still possibly get the results we need off of that blood draw. So hopefully we can figure out a game plan. Mean while I am on CD 31 with no sign of AF. That could be a really good thing, or it means that I didn't ovulate at all this cycle. And I am too nervous to test :haha:

Hey Trish :wave: 

How annoying of the dr/lab to mess it up. Hopefully they can test that blood draw and let you know about O. 

So forgive my ignorance - how does this work then? You take Clomid early in your cycle - do you have any idea when you are supposed to O after that? I was wondering how many days dpo you are likely to be? 

It really is all or nothing isn't it? I would be nervous and scared too - when are you next due to go to the drs?


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Glad that you had a positive appointment and that things are moving forward. Three weeks for the results though? That seems long-you should check tomorrow. Mine only took three days? Hope you get some answers soon x
> 
> I know, right! Blame David Cameron. Our bloods now have to go to Glasgow and they are mega busy! My DH's recent thyroid bloods took 2 weeks to come back. She said "up to" 3 weeks so it could be anytrime before then.Click to expand...

Urgh - I hate the postcode lottery that we have over here. It is so wrong.

Mind - at least you are in the system (so to speak) and will have some answers soon x


----------



## MrsReiver

Trishg21 said:


> So what happened with me is they did not even run the correct test. I was really frustrated yesterday but I talked to them today and I am hoping it will all sort out. They said they could call the lab and still possibly get the results we need off of that blood draw. So hopefully we can figure out a game plan. Mean while I am on CD 31 with no sign of AF. That could be a really good thing, or it means that I didn't ovulate at all this cycle. And I am too nervous to test :haha:

Och how rubbish. I can't imagine how frustrated you are. Hopefully they will be able to run the test you need soon and you get your answers.

That's my arm empty, now we've just got the long wait for the results, but at least things are moving in the right direction. I asked the nurse about the time frame, and she said she thinks someone walks the blood to Glasgow! :haha:


----------



## Lemonflower

:test::test::test::test:Trishg21 !!!

Fluffette, - keep calling your doctors! Mine told me my results would be ready in one week but I called 3 days later and there were there! 

Xx


----------



## Lemonflower

Struth - hope all goes well with your scan! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> So what happened with me is they did not even run the correct test. I was really frustrated yesterday but I talked to them today and I am hoping it will all sort out. They said they could call the lab and still possibly get the results we need off of that blood draw. So hopefully we can figure out a game plan. Mean while I am on CD 31 with no sign of AF. That could be a really good thing, or it means that I didn't ovulate at all this cycle. And I am too nervous to test :haha:
> 
> Hey Trish :wave:
> 
> How annoying of the dr/lab to mess it up. Hopefully they can test that blood draw and let you know about O.
> 
> So forgive my ignorance - how does this work then? You take Clomid early in your cycle - do you have any idea when you are supposed to O after that? I was wondering how many days dpo you are likely to be?
> 
> It really is all or nothing isn't it? I would be nervous and scared too - when are you next due to go to the drs?Click to expand...

So what you do is take it for 5 days early in your cycle. I took mine CD5-9 and then you are supposed to start doing OPK's and BD CD 14-21. You go in between CD 21-23 and get your blood drawn to see what your progesterone levels are at to see if you have ovulated.

I am going to talk to the doctor tomorrow to see if they were able to pull the test results. I don't want to test till I know for sure. I just don't want to get my hopes up if I didn't even ovulate. I did tell the nurse that I was late though. Hopefully have some answers soon!


----------



## Trishg21

Struth- Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Wouldluvabub - How long did your cycle end up being this time around?


----------



## missangie

Trish, keep us updated!!!! :flower:

Sorry I dont have a lot of responses for everyone, just did a quick read and run before bed but wanted to let you all know I went in for my CD22 bloods yesterday. all the tests came back like the should expect my progesterone was .3 meaning I definitely did not ovulate after the provera (duh, Ive known I havent been ovulating do to no periods but now there is proof for the dr) hubby did SA a few weeks ago but we have to wait to get the results when we have our infertility appointment on friday. We did the SA through my insurance however they wont post his results to my account Im assuming since Im not him... Or at least Im hoping thats why and not because there is something wrong on his end as well as mine.:shrug: 

Fingers crossed that I get prescribed clomid friday. I really dont see why I wouldnt so Im really hoping I will so that I can hop on the baby train! :happydance:


----------



## struth

Trishg21 - any sign of AF yet? What cd are you now? Any news?

Missangie - let us know how you get on on Friday (both in terms of SA and clomid)

AFM - I had my scan this morning but I am more confused than ever! So my LH.FSH ratio was 4:1 - it was drawn on something like cd55 as I haven't had AF for ages and to wait would have been silly! At the scan this morning, I was told that I have a polycystic left ovary but that it is too small to be called properly polycystic and I have an ovarian cyst on my right ovary. 

The cyst makes sense as I have been having dull aches on the right side of my abdomen. He didn't say anything about what type of cyst it was or anything. 

He concluded by saying that he didn't think that I had PCOS and that it is possible that the cyst has been messing with my hormones and delaying AF. However, he did say that he didn't want to say too much as he didn't have sight of my bloods or my history - he was just going on the scan. He said he would write a report up and send it to the GP and I should make an appointment with her to see where we are. 

So I'm confused - does an ovary have to be polycystic AND enlarged for PCOS? And, can you have a high LH/FSH ratio and not have PCOS. Hmm.... I guess I need to write a list of questions for when I see my dr. 

There's more......

I got home and have been sat here with really bad back ache - all down my leg and everything. Then I go to the toilet and I have EWCM (far more than I think I have ever seen). And then I take an opk and I get what I think is a positive (or indeed VERY close) - there is a pic on my journal (link below). Do you think it is positive?

If it is, would it have not shown up on the scan that I was due to O? Would he not have said something if that were the case? He did have trouble seeing my left ovary - do you think that he might have missed this?


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

I just wanted to check in to give out some hope for all you who have experienced many problems post-bcp like I have...you CAN get pregnant. Because I got my BFP on Saturday, after 5 months of TTC and 9 months of horrible spotting, late ovulation and really long cycles since coming off bcp (and only 5 AFs in that time period). Woo! 

In case it's of any use, I put this together! xxx:kiss:


Things I did differently this month: 
&#8226;	Didn&#8217;t believe my iPhone app which was predicting when I ovulated &#8211; trusted my body instead. Waited a week later than every other month because there wasn&#8217;t enough CM for me to believe I was ovulating soon &#8211; definitely glad I waited! Held off going crazy BD-ing and wearing DH out until I definitely had EWCM (CD26), then BD&#8217;d every day for the next three days. Believe that I ovulated on the night of the third day &#8211; was also using OPKs and had a positive for each of those three days! Also BD&#8217;d in this pattern the week before (from CD22): BD, BD, BD, night off, BD, BD, BD (ovulation). Before that, over the rest of the month, tried to BD every other day &#8211; though did have a few two-night gaps when I was sure I was nowhere near ovulating. FYI, I am pretty sure I O&#8217;d on Fri 6th May, CD28. My temps went up after that!
&#8226;	Big one &#8211; almost forgot to mention it. Used Pre-Seed the three days we BD&#8217;d leading up to and including ovulation! DH didn&#8217;t even know about it, used it internally, with the applicator, in the bathroom before coming in to bed!
&#8226;	Also tried the old Robitussin cough mixture (the red one, containing an expectorant &#8211; Guaifenesin) in the week leading up to O to improve consistency and quantity of EWCM
&#8226;	Vitamins &#8211; took 100mg tabs of B6 once a day for whole month, but stopped at day of O. Also took multi-vitamin (Pregnacare Conception) so was probably getting around 110mg of B6 a day. Got a bit freaked out by that so stopped dead on O and just went back to the usual one-a-day vit!
&#8226;	TRIED not to get too stressed out. Ha! But we all know how hard that is!!! ;-)

Symptoms:
0dpo &#8211; temp 36.0 (had been between 35.8C and 36.0 for a week prior). Two dark lines days before O, but darkest line on OPK yet on this day!
1dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, still positive OPK at 7pm (three days after first one). Still some EWCM.
2dpo &#8211; temp 36.4, slightly sore throat on waking, twingey pain on left side of womb. Almost like a &#8216;flutter&#8217; (believe this could&#8217;ve been egg releasing?). Also, a bit gassy and have really bad skin (have been suffering from acne &#8211; like a teenager &#8211; for past two weeks or so, grrr! Usually completely clear!). Also have slightly greasy hair and light cramps/tender bbs. 
3dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, greasy hair and bad skin continues, very sleepy. Hungry hippo ALL the time &#8211; with lots of cravings for sweet things (very unusual for me as I&#8217;m a definite savoury girl!) Feeling really moody, irritable and taking it out on DH! Light cramps and slight headache too. 
4dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, woke up hungry at 7am with stuffy nose and phlegmy throat. Hungry all day again, especially for chocolate. How odd! Mouth ulcer on gum &#8211; ouch! Feeling moody again in the evening&#8230;poor DH!
5dpo &#8211; Terrible night&#8217;s sleep! Hot flashes, night sweats, kept waking up, vivid dreams. Very tired. Slight temp dip at 4am, 36.2C &#8211; back up to 36.4C by 7am. Slight bloating, cramps and backaches. 
6dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, tired &#8211; yawning all the time. Burping a lot too! Nice! Still feel &#8216;full&#8217; and bloated, some EWCM which is unusual at this stage after O. Feel very &#8216;hot under my skin&#8217; &#8211; like I&#8217;m getting ill or a fever. Very tired. Had to leave the awards ceremony I was at, at 11pm because I was tired and yawning! Slightly bloated and still some EWCM.
7dpo &#8211; temp 36.3 at 7am, but up to 36.6 an hour later. Very stuffy nose, same &#8216;hot under skin&#8217; feeling. Few cramps but nothing major. Throat feels thick and mouth ulcer sore. Very tired by 10pm &#8211; had a few &#8216;flutters&#8217; in my belly, almost like a pulse, a couple of times during the evening (implanatation?). Light cramps and headache. 
8dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, very thick throat, very slight nausea (possibly because of thick throat). Had a bad dream. BD&#8217;d for first time since O. 
9dpo &#8211; woke up to go to the toilet at 4.50am, very stuffy nose first thing (could be hayfever!). Temp 36.3 at 7am. Very achey &#8211; but did play hockey yesterday! Mild craving (odd) for asparagus &#8211; ate a whole bunch. Never do that! Feeling forgetful and a bit weepy. Slight cramps and aches all over. Slight tender bbs. 
10dpo &#8211; woke up to go to the toilet at 4.40am. Temp 36.3 at 7am. Felt very nauseous on way to work &#8211; partly because of thick throat, but also really hungry &#8211; even after muesli. Picking on random things/snacks &#8211; eg. A McDonalds caramel milkshake. Never eat junk food! Had three diarroeah attacks in the afternoon and evening. Belly very bloated. Feel really cold and bit shivery in bed. Slight backaches, bodyaches, tender bbs. 
11dpo &#8211; Woke up to go to the toilet at 5am and couldn&#8217;t get back to sleep. Temp 36.3 at 7am, a little faint and shaky having to stand up on tube this morning. Starving! Three more diarroeah attacks throughout the day. Could smell steak from a restaurant really strongly on walk home! Eyes a little sore and sensitive with contact lenses in. Feel very wet down there. 
12dpo &#8211; woke up at 2.41am really thirsty &#8211; downed a glass of water. Diarroeah attack first thing (6am), slightly nauseous/hungry after that and a bit cold and shivery in bed. Temp 36.4 at 7am. Really tired for whole day, eyes sore. Cricked my neck stroking the cat &#8211; in a lot of pain! Huge massive flutters on right side of womb at 8.30pm &#8211; beating like a pulse. Could even see it through the skin! Lasted about half an hour. Weird!
13dpo &#8211; temp 36.7 at 7am &#8211; higher than ever before! Absolutely starving at 8am. Slept very deeply, but did wake at 5.22am to go to toilet. Stuffy nose on awakening. Tummy very swollen and tender, lots of toilet trips throughout the day! Thirsty too &#8211; drinking loads of water. 
14dpo &#8211; temp 36.6 at 7am, unheard of. LP usually around 10 or 11 days! Starting to feel hopeful now. Hungry and a bit nauseous (because of hunger) first thing. 
15dpo &#8211; temp 36.5 at 6am, woke up, did FMU in a pot, but was very sleepy so left it in bathroom and went back to sleep for another two hours. How did we resist it?!!! I don&#8217;t even know! Then woke up again, went back into bathroom, tested using Clearblue Digital. Immediate result &#8211; PREGNANT 2-3!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Ovulation Chart 

:kiss::cloud9::happydance::blush::thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

Struth- Looks promising! Get BDing! 

As for your results, I wish I had more advice to give. My doc said that people with PCOS usually do tend to have enlarged ovaries but that is mostly because they have cysts on them that make them appear larger. The doc might have missed that you are close to O'ing probably because he just wasn't looking for it. So if he doesn't think you have PCOS what do they suggest you do next? Is there a treatment for an ovarian cyst?

Miss Angie- Good luck on your infertility appointment! I am sure everything is fine with your DH. I was worried sick when my hubby did his SA and everything turned out great. We can be clomid buddies! :happydance:


Today is CD 33. I talked to the nurse briefly today and she said they WERE able to pull the progesterone levels from the blood draw. The results were in but they couldn't tell me anything until my doctor reviewed them and she was in surgery this morning. :wacko: But she said they should have them tomorrow so I will be calling before they close if they don't call me :haha:

I still haven't tested because I really don't want to see a BFN if I didn't even ovulate. Most of my symptoms have disappeared so I am assuming I didn't ovulate and will have to go another cycle on clomid. But we will see. Trying to stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Morticia said:


> Hi girlies :flower:
> 
> I just wanted to check in to give out some hope for all you who have experienced many problems post-bcp like I have...you CAN get pregnant. Because I got my BFP on Saturday, after 5 months of TTC and 9 months of horrible spotting, late ovulation and really long cycles since coming off bcp (and only 5 AFs in that time period). Woo!
> 
> In case it's of any use, I put this together! xxx:kiss:
> 
> 
> Things I did differently this month:
> 	Didnt believe my iPhone app which was predicting when I ovulated  trusted my body instead. Waited a week later than every other month because there wasnt enough CM for me to believe I was ovulating soon  definitely glad I waited! Held off going crazy BD-ing and wearing DH out until I definitely had EWCM (CD26), then BDd every day for the next three days. Believe that I ovulated on the night of the third day  was also using OPKs and had a positive for each of those three days! Also BDd in this pattern the week before (from CD22): BD, BD, BD, night off, BD, BD, BD (ovulation). Before that, over the rest of the month, tried to BD every other day  though did have a few two-night gaps when I was sure I was nowhere near ovulating. FYI, I am pretty sure I Od on Fri 6th May, CD28. My temps went up after that!
> 	Big one  almost forgot to mention it. Used Pre-Seed the three days we BDd leading up to and including ovulation! DH didnt even know about it, used it internally, with the applicator, in the bathroom before coming in to bed!
> 	Also tried the old Robitussin cough mixture (the red one, containing an expectorant  Guaifenesin) in the week leading up to O to improve consistency and quantity of EWCM
> 	Vitamins  took 100mg tabs of B6 once a day for whole month, but stopped at day of O. Also took multi-vitamin (Pregnacare Conception) so was probably getting around 110mg of B6 a day. Got a bit freaked out by that so stopped dead on O and just went back to the usual one-a-day vit!
> 	TRIED not to get too stressed out. Ha! But we all know how hard that is!!! ;-)
> 
> Symptoms:
> 0dpo  temp 36.0 (had been between 35.8C and 36.0 for a week prior). Two dark lines days before O, but darkest line on OPK yet on this day!
> 1dpo  temp 36.3, still positive OPK at 7pm (three days after first one). Still some EWCM.
> 2dpo  temp 36.4, slightly sore throat on waking, twingey pain on left side of womb. Almost like a flutter (believe this couldve been egg releasing?). Also, a bit gassy and have really bad skin (have been suffering from acne  like a teenager  for past two weeks or so, grrr! Usually completely clear!). Also have slightly greasy hair and light cramps/tender bbs.
> 3dpo  temp 36.3, greasy hair and bad skin continues, very sleepy. Hungry hippo ALL the time  with lots of cravings for sweet things (very unusual for me as Im a definite savoury girl!) Feeling really moody, irritable and taking it out on DH! Light cramps and slight headache too.
> 4dpo  temp 36.3, woke up hungry at 7am with stuffy nose and phlegmy throat. Hungry all day again, especially for chocolate. How odd! Mouth ulcer on gum  ouch! Feeling moody again in the eveningpoor DH!
> 5dpo  Terrible nights sleep! Hot flashes, night sweats, kept waking up, vivid dreams. Very tired. Slight temp dip at 4am, 36.2C  back up to 36.4C by 7am. Slight bloating, cramps and backaches.
> 6dpo  temp 36.3, tired  yawning all the time. Burping a lot too! Nice! Still feel full and bloated, some EWCM which is unusual at this stage after O. Feel very hot under my skin  like Im getting ill or a fever. Very tired. Had to leave the awards ceremony I was at, at 11pm because I was tired and yawning! Slightly bloated and still some EWCM.
> 7dpo  temp 36.3 at 7am, but up to 36.6 an hour later. Very stuffy nose, same hot under skin feeling. Few cramps but nothing major. Throat feels thick and mouth ulcer sore. Very tired by 10pm  had a few flutters in my belly, almost like a pulse, a couple of times during the evening (implanatation?). Light cramps and headache.
> 8dpo  temp 36.3, very thick throat, very slight nausea (possibly because of thick throat). Had a bad dream. BDd for first time since O.
> 9dpo  woke up to go to the toilet at 4.50am, very stuffy nose first thing (could be hayfever!). Temp 36.3 at 7am. Very achey  but did play hockey yesterday! Mild craving (odd) for asparagus  ate a whole bunch. Never do that! Feeling forgetful and a bit weepy. Slight cramps and aches all over. Slight tender bbs.
> 10dpo  woke up to go to the toilet at 4.40am. Temp 36.3 at 7am. Felt very nauseous on way to work  partly because of thick throat, but also really hungry  even after muesli. Picking on random things/snacks  eg. A McDonalds caramel milkshake. Never eat junk food! Had three diarroeah attacks in the afternoon and evening. Belly very bloated. Feel really cold and bit shivery in bed. Slight backaches, bodyaches, tender bbs.
> 11dpo  Woke up to go to the toilet at 5am and couldnt get back to sleep. Temp 36.3 at 7am, a little faint and shaky having to stand up on tube this morning. Starving! Three more diarroeah attacks throughout the day. Could smell steak from a restaurant really strongly on walk home! Eyes a little sore and sensitive with contact lenses in. Feel very wet down there.
> 12dpo  woke up at 2.41am really thirsty  downed a glass of water. Diarroeah attack first thing (6am), slightly nauseous/hungry after that and a bit cold and shivery in bed. Temp 36.4 at 7am. Really tired for whole day, eyes sore. Cricked my neck stroking the cat  in a lot of pain! Huge massive flutters on right side of womb at 8.30pm  beating like a pulse. Could even see it through the skin! Lasted about half an hour. Weird!
> 13dpo  temp 36.7 at 7am  higher than ever before! Absolutely starving at 8am. Slept very deeply, but did wake at 5.22am to go to toilet. Stuffy nose on awakening. Tummy very swollen and tender, lots of toilet trips throughout the day! Thirsty too  drinking loads of water.
> 14dpo  temp 36.6 at 7am, unheard of. LP usually around 10 or 11 days! Starting to feel hopeful now. Hungry and a bit nauseous (because of hunger) first thing.
> 15dpo  temp 36.5 at 6am, woke up, did FMU in a pot, but was very sleepy so left it in bathroom and went back to sleep for another two hours. How did we resist it?!!! I dont even know! Then woke up again, went back into bathroom, tested using Clearblue Digital. Immediate result  PREGNANT 2-3!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> :kiss::cloud9::happydance::blush::thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs:

Congrats Morticia - so pleased for you! Praying for a sticky bean for you. Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Struth- Looks promising! Get BDing!
> 
> As for your results, I wish I had more advice to give. My doc said that people with PCOS usually do tend to have enlarged ovaries but that is mostly because they have cysts on them that make them appear larger. The doc might have missed that you are close to O'ing probably because he just wasn't looking for it. So if he doesn't think you have PCOS what do they suggest you do next? Is there a treatment for an ovarian cyst?
> 
> Miss Angie- Good luck on your infertility appointment! I am sure everything is fine with your DH. I was worried sick when my hubby did his SA and everything turned out great. We can be clomid buddies! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Today is CD 33. I talked to the nurse briefly today and she said they WERE able to pull the progesterone levels from the blood draw. The results were in but they couldn't tell me anything until my doctor reviewed them and she was in surgery this morning. :wacko: But she said they should have them tomorrow so I will be calling before they close if they don't call me :haha:
> 
> I still haven't tested because I really don't want to see a BFN if I didn't even ovulate. Most of my symptoms have disappeared so I am assuming I didn't ovulate and will have to go another cycle on clomid. But we will see. Trying to stay positive :thumbup:

Thanks Trishg21 - I guess I will just have to run a heap of questions by my GP when I get to see her! I was confused about the enlarged ovary thing - surely if it is polycystic, it is polycystic? As for the cyst - I think that they will leave it to see if it goes away on its own. Apparently they are quite common and most of the time we don't know we have them. He did say that they will probably want to rescan me in a few months to see if it has gone or not. Reading on the web (!!) they can get rid of them by laproscopy if need be but it seems like they tend to avoid this unless necessary. I'm guessing they will leave it and see what happens (especially if I am o'ing - btw I got a darker opk last night too!).

Glad to hear that they were able to get your P levels - let us know when you get them. I so hope that you have O'd and that AF is taking a long holiday :hugs:


----------



## Lemonflower

Congratulations Mortica:hugs: so pleased for you!
Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! :happydance:

Struth- sounds like you're o'ing!! It would lovely to come back on here and see you with your :bfp: after I return from my holiday in 2.5 weeks time!!
I also hope you get clearer anwsers from the doctors! I'm sorry I can't offer much helpful information on that side of things, I'll probably be asking you more questions in a few more weeks!!

Take care everyone

:dust: Baby dust for all of us! :dust:


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> Congratulations Mortica:hugs: so pleased for you!
> Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! :happydance:
> 
> Struth- sounds like you're o'ing!! It would lovely to come back on here and see you with your :bfp: after I return from my holiday in 2.5 weeks time!!
> I also hope you get clearer anwsers from the doctors! I'm sorry I can't offer much helpful information on that side of things, I'll probably be asking you more questions in a few more weeks!!
> 
> Take care everyone
> 
> :dust: Baby dust for all of us! :dust:

Thanks Lemonflower. :dust: to you too x


----------



## MrsBea23

"I just wanted to check in to give out some hope for all you who have experienced many problems post-bcp like I have...you CAN get pregnant. Because I got my BFP on Saturday, after 5 months of TTC and 9 months of horrible spotting, late ovulation and really long cycles since coming off bcp (and only 5 AFs in that time period). Woo! "

Morticia that is amazing news congratulations. H&H 9 months to you. :happydance:

Struth - I really don't know but maybe he missed it because the eggy has already been released?:wacko: not sure if this is possible. I would get to bd'ing as many times as you can in the next 24 hours just in case. Good luck.


----------



## missangie

pretty bummed ladies...

I was really hoping to get prescribed the clomid today at my appointment but dr is having me do hsg first. I suppose I should have known I would have to have that done first. 

Im mostly bummed because he said i have to wait 30 days and either abstain from sex or use a condom and then if i dont get my period (which i doubt i will since i rarely ovulate) then take provera after the 30 days and then once the bleeding starts to call and schedule the hsg. I asked why I couldnt just take the provera now and he said because they dont want there to be any chance that i could be pregnant.

So frusterating because I have been doing OPKs and temping and I dont ovulate so why do I have to wait? I am SO tired of waiting all the time for something. Wait for an appt. wait for a blood test. wait for another appt. wait for this, wait for that. AHHHHHHHH :-(

We also asked about hubbys SA results and he didnt give us the exact results, just said that it wasnt bad and he wasnt too worried about it but that it wasn't great, it was in the "grey area". He said we could do it again and it may be better or it may be worse but he doesnt really see the need to re-test right now. didnt really make us feel too confident about it though. I sent an email just now requesting the actual results...


----------



## missangie

struth, I hope you are Oing and catch that egg!!!!

Trish, have you gotten the results yet? Waiting is the worst huh?


----------



## MrsReiver

MissAngie, sorry your appointment wasn't what you wanted. Crossing everything that you get some answers speedily. Waiting really does suck!

Struth I really REALLY hope you've ov'd, sounds like it to me!


----------



## Trishg21

Angie- Sorry your appointment did go as you had hoped. My doctor wanted me to do a HSG test but I talked her into letting me do 3 rounds of Clomid first. That is really weird about the waiting 30 days. If he is that concerned with possible pregnancy why not just do a blood draw then let you start provera?

Got my results today. As I suspected I did not even ovulate. I actually thought I'd be a lot more upset about it than I am though. We are moving to a higher dosage next month and I am going to be temping and taking robitussin next cycle. Here is to a June BFP!


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> Angie- Sorry your appointment did go as you had hoped. My doctor wanted me to do a HSG test but I talked her into letting me do 3 rounds of Clomid first. That is really weird about the waiting 30 days. If he is that concerned with possible pregnancy why not just do a blood draw then let you start provera?
> 
> Got my results today. As I suspected I did not even ovulate. I actually thought I'd be a lot more upset about it than I am though. We are moving to a higher dosage next month and I am going to be temping and taking robitussin next cycle. Here is to a June BFP!

Ya I havent heard from anyone about having to do the 30 day wait then do provera... to be honest im just gonna take the provera now and then go in to do the hsg. 

I am glad you are being really positive about your situation, as you should be. Uping the dosage will make you O and a BFP is on its way, I hope!! Did you have any nasty side effects from the clomid?


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> pretty bummed ladies...
> 
> I was really hoping to get prescribed the clomid today at my appointment but dr is having me do hsg first. I suppose I should have known I would have to have that done first.
> 
> Im mostly bummed because he said i have to wait 30 days and either abstain from sex or use a condom and then if i dont get my period (which i doubt i will since i rarely ovulate) then take provera after the 30 days and then once the bleeding starts to call and schedule the hsg. I asked why I couldnt just take the provera now and he said because they dont want there to be any chance that i could be pregnant.
> 
> So frusterating because I have been doing OPKs and temping and I dont ovulate so why do I have to wait? I am SO tired of waiting all the time for something. Wait for an appt. wait for a blood test. wait for another appt. wait for this, wait for that. AHHHHHHHH :-(
> 
> We also asked about hubbys SA results and he didnt give us the exact results, just said that it wasnt bad and he wasnt too worried about it but that it wasn't great, it was in the "grey area". He said we could do it again and it may be better or it may be worse but he doesnt really see the need to re-test right now. didnt really make us feel too confident about it though. I sent an email just now requesting the actual results...

Urgh - how frustrating. I would be feeling the same as you. I guess they just have to be 100% sure (even though you know that you haven't O'd and so can't be pregnant, they need to cover their backs I guess). You are right that all we do is wait for the next thing...! Have you considered not temping/opking for the 30 days and just getting on with life - you know, concentrate on enjoying yourself and doing all those things that you won't be able to do when pregnant/a mum? It might make the 30 days go faster?

Let us know how you go with the results x


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Angie- Sorry your appointment did go as you had hoped. My doctor wanted me to do a HSG test but I talked her into letting me do 3 rounds of Clomid first. That is really weird about the waiting 30 days. If he is that concerned with possible pregnancy why not just do a blood draw then let you start provera?
> 
> Got my results today. As I suspected I did not even ovulate. I actually thought I'd be a lot more upset about it than I am though. We are moving to a higher dosage next month and I am going to be temping and taking robitussin next cycle. Here is to a June BFP!

:-( :flower:

Sorry to hear that Trishg21 - bring on cycle 2 and that BFP


----------



## struth

Just wanted to say a collective thanks to all you ladies on here - you have all been lovely recently and have really helped over a tough week or two. I'm so glad I found these boards x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sounds like no one has any good news!! I've just finished af so onto this long cycle although this time I am temping so I am hoping to catch O!! Hubby and I have just had a fight because he is drunk an being horrible to me! He is just in one of those moods! He has now passed out and I'm still annoyed! Anyway coming on here take my mind off how angry I am with him!


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Just wanted to say a collective thanks to all you ladies on here - you have all been lovely recently and have really helped over a tough week or two. I'm so glad I found these boards x

This has become a really important place for me as well, this thread especially is somewhere I feel safe and understood. It's hard because my friends know were are TTC, and a lot of them know that DS is the result of a burst condom and an MAP which didn't work so they keep telling me that it's going to be easy. Well it's not so please stop telling me "oh it will happen". Because right now I feel like crap. I know they're trying to be nice but I'm a grumpy old bitch!



wouldluvabub said:


> Sounds like no one has any good news!! I've just finished af so onto this long cycle although this time I am temping so I am hoping to catch O!! Hubby and I have just had a fight because he is drunk an being horrible to me! He is just in one of those moods! He has now passed out and I'm still annoyed! Anyway coming on here take my mind off how angry I am with him!

Oh gosh, hun I'm sorry. I don't like my DH drunk either but fortunately it happens very very rarely, and fortunately he's an irritating drunk rather than an angry one!


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear that your OH is being a pain Wouldluvabub :-( Is he one to wake up the next morning and apologise? I hope so x

And Fluffette - people just don't understand do they? They tend to be well meaning and are generally trying to make you feel better but it doesn't help. :hugs:

Well I have a bit of good news. I have had a temp rise and FF thinks that I am 3dpo! Woo hoo :happydance: TBH, I don't think I can be 3dpo as that means I O'd on Thurs but my strongest positive opk was on Friday. I think I may have only O'd yesterday (as I had loads of EWCM) - however, for now I'm going to take 3dpo and run with it! 3dpo/1dpo who cares - I'm dpo and we covered it! 

Do now I just have to wait and see if my LP is longer than previously - it was 11 and then 9 days previously but I had spotted for three days before each AF. I've been taking a b complex to try and sort it out so hopefully it is improved (although actually I hope I never find out how long it would have been!). 

Keep your FX'd for me girls x


----------



## missangie

struth said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> pretty bummed ladies...
> 
> I was really hoping to get prescribed the clomid today at my appointment but dr is having me do hsg first. I suppose I should have known I would have to have that done first.
> 
> Im mostly bummed because he said i have to wait 30 days and either abstain from sex or use a condom and then if i dont get my period (which i doubt i will since i rarely ovulate) then take provera after the 30 days and then once the bleeding starts to call and schedule the hsg. I asked why I couldnt just take the provera now and he said because they dont want there to be any chance that i could be pregnant.
> 
> So frusterating because I have been doing OPKs and temping and I dont ovulate so why do I have to wait? I am SO tired of waiting all the time for something. Wait for an appt. wait for a blood test. wait for another appt. wait for this, wait for that. AHHHHHHHH :-(
> 
> We also asked about hubbys SA results and he didnt give us the exact results, just said that it wasnt bad and he wasnt too worried about it but that it wasn't great, it was in the "grey area". He said we could do it again and it may be better or it may be worse but he doesnt really see the need to re-test right now. didnt really make us feel too confident about it though. I sent an email just now requesting the actual results...
> 
> Urgh - how frustrating. I would be feeling the same as you. I guess they just have to be 100% sure (even though you know that you haven't O'd and so can't be pregnant, they need to cover their backs I guess). You are right that all we do is wait for the next thing...! Have you considered not temping/opking for the 30 days and just getting on with life - you know, concentrate on enjoying yourself and doing all those things that you won't be able to do when pregnant/a mum? It might make the 30 days go faster?
> 
> Let us know how you go with the results xClick to expand...

Yes, I have decided to not temp or do the OPKs at all until after the HSG. It is nice to not have to worry about those things however a baby and the not being able to get pregnant is still on my mind every day and I think it is impossible to not have it be. But, like you said, I am trying to just be positive and enjoy life as it is right now and know that it will happen for us eventually. 

Like you said and others on here, these boards and everyone on here are amazing. Everyone on here understands what my friends and families dont and I really appreciate everyone being so warm and willing to listen to my complaints and answer my questions and being my TTC cheerleader  Thank you to you all!


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missangie said:
> 
> 
> pretty bummed ladies...
> 
> I was really hoping to get prescribed the clomid today at my appointment but dr is having me do hsg first. I suppose I should have known I would have to have that done first.
> 
> Im mostly bummed because he said i have to wait 30 days and either abstain from sex or use a condom and then if i dont get my period (which i doubt i will since i rarely ovulate) then take provera after the 30 days and then once the bleeding starts to call and schedule the hsg. I asked why I couldnt just take the provera now and he said because they dont want there to be any chance that i could be pregnant.
> 
> So frusterating because I have been doing OPKs and temping and I dont ovulate so why do I have to wait? I am SO tired of waiting all the time for something. Wait for an appt. wait for a blood test. wait for another appt. wait for this, wait for that. AHHHHHHHH :-(
> 
> We also asked about hubbys SA results and he didnt give us the exact results, just said that it wasnt bad and he wasnt too worried about it but that it wasn't great, it was in the "grey area". He said we could do it again and it may be better or it may be worse but he doesnt really see the need to re-test right now. didnt really make us feel too confident about it though. I sent an email just now requesting the actual results...
> 
> Urgh - how frustrating. I would be feeling the same as you. I guess they just have to be 100% sure (even though you know that you haven't O'd and so can't be pregnant, they need to cover their backs I guess). You are right that all we do is wait for the next thing...! Have you considered not temping/opking for the 30 days and just getting on with life - you know, concentrate on enjoying yourself and doing all those things that you won't be able to do when pregnant/a mum? It might make the 30 days go faster?
> 
> Let us know how you go with the results xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have decided to not temp or do the OPKs at all until after the HSG. It is nice to not have to worry about those things however a baby and the not being able to get pregnant is still on my mind every day and I think it is impossible to not have it be. But, like you said, I am trying to just be positive and enjoy life as it is right now and know that it will happen for us eventually.
> 
> Like you said and others on here, these boards and everyone on here are amazing. Everyone on here understands what my friends and families dont and I really appreciate everyone being so warm and willing to listen to my complaints and answer my questions and being my TTC cheerleader  Thank you to you all!Click to expand...

It WILL happen for you eventually. I'm sure of it. :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies!! Well I would just like to say after being a member of BNB for about 6 months (maybe more) This particular thread has made me feel like I belong somewhere and I am so happy that we are in similar situations and have each other to lean on :) 

DH woke up this morning and I gave him the silent treatment!! He had a sore head so he got in the shower and had some panadol and tried talking to me a few times and I gave him nothing... He eventually came up to me and gave me a big kiss and cuddle and said I am really sorry for last night. I know he was drunk and it was the alcohol talking but he still needed to say sorry so I am very happy that he did! :) Then went spent the entire arvo out in the garden trying to get it all done! We made alot of progress! I am currently CD8.. Taking vitex, and multi B vitamin aswell as a TTC vitamin that contains folic acid AND fish oil!  Sometimes I feel silly with all my vitamins lined up ahaha! But anywho it's all for a good cause!

*struth* I am so happy that you have O'd thats amazing! I will defiantly keep my FX for you :)

I hope this cycle isn't too long for me! Just gotta keep up with the healthy eating and excercize and hope it makes a difference! I hope everyone else is keeping well!!


----------



## struth

Glad to hear that the OH ate some humble pie this morning Wouldluvabub - sounds like he needed to! We've had a day in the garden here too - good to get some fresh air and tidy it up. 

I know what you mean about the vitamins - I take a TTC multivitamin (pregnacare conception) and a 50mg vit b complex. I'm thinking that I might start taking the vit b complex every other day instead of every day though - they say that long term use of b6 can do nerve damage (I think it is because we only need a small amount each day (about 2mg) but I have 10mg in the multi-vit and 50mg in the complex) and I have been getting a twitchy eye for the last couple of days. Best lay off a bit I think :blush:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Sounds like everyone is doing well today which is great.

I have been having a very odd weekend and I was wondering if anyone else has had anything like this.

So Friday night after bd when I wiped I had a bit of blood like spotting so I googled it and it seems you can get ovulation spotting that was cd12 so yesterday I went to the loo about lunch time and when I wiped I had loads of ewcm and quite a lot of blood although only when I wiped none on my pants. I did one opk yesterday morning and there was a faint line but not a positive (never normally get anything) and got the same this morning so I would assume I ovulated yesterday afternoon from the signs. 

The issue is that my temp has not gone up nor did it dip yesterday so I am assuming my body geared up to o but didn't, has anyone else had spotting at time of o? does anyone else's body try to o but not manage it? I have never had ewcm or spotting before so my body was really trying but just couldn't manage it.

FF says that I might of o'd day 26 last cycle (spotted crosshairs) but it looks like my body tried about this same time last cycle, so my body is trying to o but not getting it out booo. I have PCOS so not that surprised that I can't o properly.

Anyone had anything like this?


----------



## struth

Hi MrsBea23 - I do get spotting (or at least I have for the last couple of cycles) at random points in my cycle but not at O. This cycle I spotted at cd9 (and actually I spotted at cd 9 the cycle before) and then again just last week (about cd70ish). I have gone on to O a week afterwards and so I don't think it is O spotting - too big a time difference - just some random other type of spotting. Could it be this - if you have not had a positive opk or temp shift?

Alternatively, is there any chance that you could have hurt yourselves during BD'ing and/or could the CM be remnants from the BD'ing (TMI!!!)?

I guess that there are so many possible explanations - and that is the annoying thing I suppose.


----------



## MrsBea23

Thanks Struth I guess that is what I was trying to figure out if people spot at different times other than ovulation and implantation. I don't think it was from bd'ing (I know that blood lol, this was brown not red like injury). It is good to know that it can just happen though and my body isn't that random.

This is only my 3rd cycle so its all a bit confusing to know what is normal and what isn't for me, I have the doctor on Tuesday though because this is 3 months from when I was diagnosed with PCOS and they wanted to see if anything would happen in that 3 months so I will see what she says (although I think my doctor was moving to Australia so not sure who I will see).

This irregular cycle malarky is a pain in the a$$! 

Great that you o'd though hope you caught your egg. Fx'd for everyone on this thread.


----------



## Trishg21

Struth- SO glad to hear about being DPO! I hope something good comes from it!

MrsBea- That is a start! I hope that you O'd! Being irregular really does make the whole thing much more difficult. But if you are still ovulating that is great!

Wouldluvabub- Glad to hear that he said he was sorry. I know what you mean, you just need to hear that sometimes. I feel silly with all my vitamins too, and next month I am adding another! But it will all pay off if we get a BFP!

I agree with everything that has been said, I was part of this thread early on, but lately it has been so nice to have a steady group of peeps to talk to! I love reading eveyone's updates and I can't wait till we start seeing some BFPs!


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - how is everyone doing?

AFM - I am 7dpo and am spotting. I know that most people get excited about IB when I type that but I don't think it is anything to excited about. I have spotted early for the last two cycles (9dpo and 7dpo) and so it is most likely just a warning that AF is on the way. 

So - I'm off to the drs next week to get the results of my scan interpreted and to speak to her about my pre AF spotting and (potential) short LP (last cycle it was 9 days). 

Typical that my cycle is stupidly long but my LP is stupidly short.... ;-)


----------



## MrsReiver

Hey hun,

Just carrying on temping and waiting for.. anything to come along. AF, OV, PG, results of my tests.... 

Hope your GP gives you some answers next week.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well I am so glad your are DPO now Struth thats great news! I'll keep my fingers crossed that your spotting is good news and NOT bad news :)

I am just plodding at CD14! I am seriously hoping that I O this weekend even know I have been having LONG cycles! I have been taking my Vitex and everything and I have been having LOT's of cm this week although not EWCM. But I noticed and increased sex drive and also a few twinges in my lower right side today and just so happens I am going to visit DH tonight so I am seriously hoping I that these signs are all because I AM ovulating and not just in my head! 
I am new to charting and just wondering about O dips??
While I had AF my temp was around 36.2 
It then dropped down to 35.8
Then slowly made it's way back up to 36.2 over a few days 
Then this morning it had dropped to 35.8 again..
Is that a good sign????? Before AF I took my temp randomly one morning and it was 36.6 So I am assuming that thats what it will go up to after O..
Is it normal for temps to range from 35.8 - 36.2 before O????
Its all a bit confusing to me!!!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> Well I am so glad your are DPO now Struth thats great news! I'll keep my fingers crossed that your spotting is good news and NOT bad news :)
> 
> I am just plodding at CD14! I am seriously hoping that I O this weekend even know I have been having LONG cycles! I have been taking my Vitex and everything and I have been having LOT's of cm this week although not EWCM. But I noticed and increased sex drive and also a few twinges in my lower right side today and just so happens I am going to visit DH tonight so I am seriously hoping I that these signs are all because I AM ovulating and not just in my head!
> I am new to charting and just wondering about O dips??
> While I had AF my temp was around 36.2
> It then dropped down to 35.8
> Then slowly made it's way back up to 36.2 over a few days
> Then this morning it had dropped to 35.8 again..
> Is that a good sign????? Before AF I took my temp randomly one morning and it was 36.6 So I am assuming that thats what it will go up to after O..
> Is it normal for temps to range from 35.8 - 36.2 before O????
> Its all a bit confusing to me!!!

Completely normal! Have a look at my chart (click on the ticker below). My pre-O temps range quite a bit too (they are in Fahrenheit - but you get the picture!). It is difficult to say whether your dip is an O dip - you can only tell from temping once the temps have shifted and have stayed shifted. As you can see in my chart, I had quite a few dips but it took quite a while to get the O!

Hope that this is your O though! Keep us posted!


----------



## MrsReiver

My temp dropped yesterday, back up today, loads of EWCM and am as randy as a randy thing........

WLB - all sounds very normal. Everything crossed big O turns up this weekend.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I forgot to take my temp this morning!!!:dohh:

Ohh well.. Had a lovely night with DH last night anyway...


----------



## wouldluvabub

So I was really naughty today and brought my FIRST baby buys!! 

Don't you think that after 7 months of trying for a baby and not buying one thing that I have done pretty well lol!

I just exploded today with a shopping bug haha!




Have you ladies brought any baby stuff yet?

I was thinking up untill now that I would jinx myself if I brought stuff but I changed my mind and decided that it's positive thinking.. Buying stuff for my future baby gives me hope!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone today?

wouldluvabub - I haven't bought anything yet but I know what I want as soon as I get that BFP from the buggy to the cot and I even have loads of ideas about how I am going to do the nursery and have all the websites bookmarked lol. Anything that makes you feel positive has to be good. Did you get your temp rise this morning? Where about in Australia are you?

Fluffette - did you get your O this weekend?

Struth - you must be about 10 dpo how are you getting on? After my strange weekend last weekend I actually o'd on Tuesday so I am 6dpo today and just dreaming of a BFP. Fx'd for you.

Trishg - how are you getting on?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah I already have heaps of ideas for the nursery as well!!! :) I picked out a nappy bag that I want too :) No I didn't get my temp rise but that's ok! I'll just keep on bd'ing hoping to catch the egg!!! I am in Victoria 

It's great that you O'd!!! It would be so amazing if both you and Struth got your BFP! Can't help but admit that I wold be jealous! lol


----------



## struth

Hi ladies - I'm good. Am currently 10dpo and am still spotting but no AF as yet. I'm so pleased about that as I am going to bed soon and when I wake I will be 11 dpo and so the LP will be past the 10 days. :happydance: So relieved I can't tell you! Even if I don't get a bfp this cycle (which incidentally FF says I should be testing for tomorrow as I would usually have AF by tomorrow - not sure whether I will test or not)- at least I have increased my LP. Now I just need to work out how to stop the spotting.....:dohh:

Wouldluvabub - I haven't bought anything yet and tbh I haven't really looked either. I did have a brief look at pushchairs/buggies but I got so confused by all the different ones that I figured I would come back to that when needed! I guess I'm like you were and just don't want to tempt fate at the moment. 

MrsBea - glad to hear that you O'd! That is great news! I wonder whether your bleed was some sort of pre-ovulation bleed then? Who knows. As I said before I sometimes spot randomly pre-O. Perhaps it is just with long cycles we get quite a build up and it has to come away a little bit? So you are 6dpo! Do you plan to test or just wait until you are late?

Fluffette - any news?

And how are the other ladies out there?


----------



## Trishg21

Doing well over here. Currently taking Provera to start a new cycle since I did not O last cycle. Moving on to 100 mg of clomid. I did find out that my progesterone levels last month were only .21 on CD 23! They need them to be at least 10 (sometimes at least 15 with a medicated cycle) to ovulate. So that was pretty disheartening. But hopefully the 100 mg will get me where we need to be.

I don't dare buy any baby stuff. The only thing I did do is purchase what to expect when you are expecting :haha:


----------



## Reba

Hey,

I stopped BC on March 27th so my cycle is not normal and I also have PCOS so it might not ever be normal. I'm on day 45, my temp dropped yesterday and is up high today so I'm hoping!! Had EWCM yesterday and increased CM the day before :sex: both days because I was feeling frisky. If my temp stays high I'll go get a blood test done. I've got recurring progesterone tests so I know if I did ovulate or not.

I've got so much to learn! I had no idea about all of this until 2 months ago!

One question though. When I get the blood test results about the progesterone... what numbers am I looking for? What number means that I did ovulate?
The Dr. had to rush off for an emergency surgery when I saw her on Friday so I didn't get to ask.


----------



## missangie

struth, that is GREAT news! Im crossing my fingers its your BFP on the way but like you said, even if its not as least your LP is longer! 

MrsBea, hooray for ovulating! That is great news!!! hope you caught that egg

Trish, Im glad they are uping your clomid dosage, hope 100 mg works great for you!

no news here, just started spotting and will need to call tomorrow to schedule an HSG for next week which Im NOT looking forward too, just praying I have open tubes and that it doesnt hurt too bad.


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Doing well over here. Currently taking Provera to start a new cycle since I did not O last cycle. Moving on to 100 mg of clomid. I did find out that my progesterone levels last month were only .21 on CD 23! They need them to be at least 10 (sometimes at least 15 with a medicated cycle) to ovulate. So that was pretty disheartening. But hopefully the 100 mg will get me where we need to be.
> 
> I don't dare buy any baby stuff. The only thing I did do is purchase what to expect when you are expecting :haha:

I got that book too Trishg21 - bought it when we first started TTC and then put it away in a cupboard when I realised that it might not be so easy! 

Glad to hear that you are moving on to a new cycle. Bring on the 100mg!! I hope it works for you this time round x


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening Ladies,

How is everyone getting on today?

Struth - How are you getting on? did you test or have you been strong? So pleased you have managed to extend you LP.

Wouldluvabub - I grew up in Melbourne but moved to the UK about 11 years ago, I miss the weather over there at times lol.

Reba - I have been off BCP since November and also have PCOS and it seems this month that I am going to have a 29 day cycle so there is hope it might just take a while. Sorry I don't know about the numbers in the test results.

Trish - Hopefully the higher dose will do the trick. Glad they are moving along so swiftly though.

Missangie - Good luck with your HSG next week I really hope it is all ok.:flower:


----------



## Reba

Thanks MrsBea! Glad to know there is hope!
I'll give the Dr. office a call to get the answer when the time comes :)

Missangie - I dread the blocked tubes - we're giving it a go without having an x-ray done. Because I've had surgery on my ovaries, the Dr was going to order the test to see if my tubes are blocked, but decided to wait a few months and see what happens.


----------



## missangie

Reba said:


> Thanks MrsBea! Glad to know there is hope!
> I'll give the Dr. office a call to get the answer when the time comes :)
> 
> Missangie - I dread the blocked tubes - we're giving it a go without having an x-ray done. Because I've had surgery on my ovaries, the Dr was going to order the test to see if my tubes are blocked, but decided to wait a few months and see what happens.

I wish I had a choice! My dr is requiring it before he will give me clomid. I guess I will be happy to just know what the outcome is. Very nervous though the more I think about it :wacko:

what kind of surgery did you have??


----------



## missangie

struth, Im dying to know if you have tested or if AF has came or if you are still in the 2WW!


----------



## Reba

missangie,

Two years ago I had a bilateral ovarian cystectomy (not sure of the spelling). The same Gynecologist I'm seeing now did the surgery. She removed three dermoid cysts from my left ovary and one or two in my right. The size was up to 12cm so it was a major surgery. I'm thinking she'll require the x-ray testing before we go on fertility meds. She said to try over the summer and if nothing happens we'll look into more options. She suspects that I'm not ovulating as it has been 46 days since my last cycle. I think I might have in the last few days but I'm not sure.

She has put us on the fast track because I have another dermoid in my left ovary and we really want kids. She would rather not do surgery and risk the ovary.


----------



## hannahadora

I came off my pill (microgynon) in July last year after being on it about 15 years as we wanted to try for a baby but nobody told me how hard it is. I stopped my pill half way through the pack and then had an initial bleed then no period until December, then I was on for a week and still nothing after 45 days? Its so frustrating because I don't know when Im fertile so trying for a baby is sooo hard and Im so broody! and to top it off my best friend is pregnant and she wasnt even trying! has this happened to anyone else, is this normal?


----------



## missangie

Reba said:


> missangie,
> 
> Two years ago I had a bilateral ovarian cystectomy (not sure of the spelling). The same Gynecologist I'm seeing now did the surgery. She removed three dermoid cysts from my left ovary and one or two in my right. The size was up to 12cm so it was a major surgery. I'm thinking she'll require the x-ray testing before we go on fertility meds. She said to try over the summer and if nothing happens we'll look into more options. She suspects that I'm not ovulating as it has been 46 days since my last cycle. I think I might have in the last few days but I'm not sure.
> 
> She has put us on the fast track because I have another dermoid in my left ovary and we really want kids. She would rather not do surgery and risk the ovary.

Wow Reba, what a scary thing to go through! :hugs: Are you doing OPKs or temping to see if you are ovulating? I am rooting for you 100%!!


----------



## Heidi

Please can i join? :argh:

I already have a lovely Daughter who took a year to conceive due to irregular and long cycles after coming of microgynon after 7-8 years of being on it, we finally conceived her on a 58ish day cycle, i was charting, using opks and testing constantly! :blush:

Just for info these we're what my cycle were like:

September 08: withdrawal bleed
(waited 150 odd days so went to docs for some norethisterone to kick start AF)
Febuary 09: First natural, cycle 36 day cycle
March 09: 68 day cycle
June 09: 33 Days
July 09: 58 days and pregnant!

We would love to have another LO, so decided to come off the pill again to see what happens, i'm going to start charting again but mainly to see what my cycles are doing and if i may be Ov'ing, its so frustrating not knowing how long a cycle may be so at least with charting i will hopefully know if i'm in with a chance or not. i'm currently on CD27 after having my withdrawal bleed and now waiting for my true AF.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies :hugs: (sorry this was long)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello everyone and Welcome to the newbies..

SO I have NOT been having a good week! I dunno if I have said about hating my job on this thread or not but anyway I HATE MY JOB!!! And this week my boss has been so rude and horrible to me that I am ready to quit.. But I am stressed! DH said to quit and he supports me 100% which is amazing but I want a baby so bad and I told myself I could stick it out and leave to have a baby when we finally get our BFP!!! But I can't cope with my boss.. She is being totally horrible and I have had enough! I am a hairdresser so I can do my job from home. I have messaged some family and friends and told them to call me at home for appointments because I do not want them supporting her business.. So I know I can make some money at home! BUT I don't think its enough to cover my weekly wage which doesn't matter but I would feel bad not working especially if I get preg and then can't get a job! I am so confused about what to do.. I have already stuck it out for the 7 months of TTC thinking that I'd get preg soon and I wouldnt have to cope with her much longer but I just can't do it anymore! I feel like I am putting my life on hold for a maybe.. But if I could just get my BFP things would be easier.. There would be an end in sight which would make it easier.. But then again I have been thinking lately that if I did get my BFP I don't know that I would wanna work in a salon with all the chemicals affecting the baby! AHHHHH... My head is going to explode.. Someone give me some advice please :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

PLUS the other issues is I don't want to keep hair dressing I am wanting a career change that is why I have been thinking I would leave it till after I have baby and return to the work force...


----------



## struth

Hi to the newbies - welcome to the thread (oh and don't worry about long posts - have you seen some of mine?!). 

Missangie - Thanks for asking!! I'm really quite confused. I have been spotting now since 6/7dpo and today I am 12dpo. I tested yesterday (as FF said it was my test date) and it was bfn. I expected it as my temps have dropped (you can see my chart by clicking on the link in my sig) - however, I still don't have a proper AF. My previous cycles have had LPs on 9 and 11 days so I guess I could still get AF but it seems a long time coming (perhaps the b vits have increased my LP though?). 

Anyway, we had BD last night and had pink blood after that so figured I would wake up this morning to AF but.... no nothing. I even seem to have stopped spotting completely :shrug:

I guess it is just a matter of time. I'm just not sure whether my spotting should be counted as my AF and whether I should be on a new cycle now? The thing is my spotting is not really even enough for a liner but I am wondering whether the spotting was AF and that I should be back to cd1. I guess I will wait a few days and see but seeing as the temps have dropped and I'm getting bfns I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant.

Also - I've been back to the drs this morning for the results of my scan. She has confirmed that she thinks that I have PCOS now. I have a high FSH/LH ratio and multiple cysts on my ovaries (as well as an endrometioma cyst too) and so she has referred me to a gynaecologist. Not sure when I will get the appointment but at least we are heading somewhere. 

Wouldluvabub - sorry to hear that work is stressful. Not good when you are TTC. If you can afford to leave and have your own clients it might be worth considering until you have a baby?


----------



## Reba

missangie said:


> Wow Reba, what a scary thing to go through! :hugs: Are you doing OPKs or temping to see if you are ovulating? I am rooting for you 100%!!

Aww thanks :hugs: I'm charting my temp, CM, and noting my moods and I also think I'm checking my cervix but being new to this not 100% sure ;) I'm not using OPKs because the Dr. didn't recommend it. I am getting blood tests done when I think I might have ovulated. I have PCOS and I have read that the OPKs don't work as well when you have PCOS. That could be why she didn't recommend them. 

I've wanted a :baby: for 5 years now... we just haven't been trying because of school, work, etc.


----------



## Reba

wouldluvabub said:


> Hello everyone and Welcome to the newbies..
> 
> SO I have NOT been having a good week! I dunno if I have said about hating my job on this thread or not but anyway I HATE MY JOB!!! And this week my boss has been so rude and horrible to me that I am ready to quit.. But I am stressed! DH said to quit and he supports me 100% which is amazing but I want a baby so bad and I told myself I could stick it out and leave to have a baby when we finally get our BFP!!! But I can't cope with my boss.. She is being totally horrible and I have had enough! I am a hairdresser so I can do my job from home. I have messaged some family and friends and told them to call me at home for appointments because I do not want them supporting her business.. So I know I can make some money at home! BUT I don't think its enough to cover my weekly wage which doesn't matter but I would feel bad not working especially if I get preg and then can't get a job! I am so confused about what to do.. I have already stuck it out for the 7 months of TTC thinking that I'd get preg soon and I wouldnt have to cope with her much longer but I just can't do it anymore! I feel like I am putting my life on hold for a maybe.. But if I could just get my BFP things would be easier.. There would be an end in sight which would make it easier.. But then again I have been thinking lately that if I did get my BFP I don't know that I would wanna work in a salon with all the chemicals affecting the baby! AHHHHH... My head is going to explode.. Someone give me some advice please :(

My mom's advice was to cut ALL stress out of my life. It sounds like you have more than enough stress just with your job. If this is something you really want then do as your DH says and just work from home! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Reba

Oh Struth 

I'm sorry to hear that. At least you have a diagnosis now. PCOS sucks for sure - especially the extra hair growth - so embarrassing!!
I hope you get some more positive answers at the Gynecologist. I certainly felt more positive after seeing mine. Even after my surgery she said "WHEN you get pregnant send me a picture" Sending positive thoughts to you!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi everyone,

How are we all today?

Struth  Hun that is such a shame I am so sorry to hear that, I thought they couldnt see any cysts what happened? You can get rid of it though with diet and exercise and herbs. My cycle this month is what you would call normal which is fab and that is through acupuncture, exercise and herbs from my fertility clinic so there is lots of hope (I have only been doing all this for 3 months since I found out). Also I have only been trying since November but I already have an appointment with the specialist at the hospital so you get moved along much quicker with PCOS (and at our age). I am still rooting for you to get your BFP this month though so it will all be redundant, keep us informed.

Reba - wow that is allot to go through I am really sorry to hear that, I really hope things come together for you soon.

hannahadora - welcome, you are definately in the right place here lol. 

Heidi - Welcome, your story sounds like mine is at the moment sure gives me hope since you finally got your BFP. I love charting it gives me a feeling of being in control. I hope this time it is easier for you and you get your BFP soon.

missangie - how are you getting on?

wouldluvabub - I know exactly how you feel, I only stayed in my job because I thought I would be out of there in 9 months lol I work in a Life and Pensions company working with Actuaries looking at statistics and variables :sleep:. 
Do you know what you want to do when you change careers? Could you try and temp or contract in that field until you have to finish up to go on maternity leave? Personally I would love to work in John Lewis (like David Jones) as a floor manager designing layout, I have never worked in sales or anything (although in my head I will be a manager lol) but it is just something I fancy so I might try and get a part time job for a few hours a week and see if I can get into it that way.


----------



## struth

MrsBea23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> Struth  Hun that is such a shame I am so sorry to hear that, I thought they couldnt see any cysts what happened? You can get rid of it though with diet and exercise and herbs. My cycle this month is what you would call normal which is fab and that is through acupuncture, exercise and herbs from my fertility clinic so there is lots of hope (I have only been doing all this for 3 months since I found out). Also I have only been trying since November but I already have an appointment with the specialist at the hospital so you get moved along much quicker with PCOS (and at our age). I am still rooting for you to get your BFP this month though so it will all be redundant, keep us informed.
> 
> Reba - wow that is allot to go through I am really sorry to hear that, I really hope things come together for you soon.
> 
> hannahadora - welcome, you are definately in the right place here lol.
> 
> Heidi - Welcome, your story sounds like mine is at the moment sure gives me hope since you finally got your BFP. I love charting it gives me a feeling of being in control. I hope this time it is easier for you and you get your BFP soon.
> 
> missangie - how are you getting on?
> 
> wouldluvabub - I know exactly how you feel, I only stayed in my job because I thought I would be out of there in 9 months lol I work in a Life and Pensions company working with Actuaries looking at statistics and variables :sleep:.
> Do you know what you want to do when you change careers? Could you try and temp or contract in that field until you have to finish up to go on maternity leave? Personally I would love to work in John Lewis (like David Jones) as a floor manager designing layout, I have never worked in sales or anything (although in my head I will be a manager lol) but it is just something I fancy so I might try and get a part time job for a few hours a week and see if I can get into it that way.

Thanks MrsBea - well, the person doing the scan reported a poly-cystic left ovary (but it was not enlarged) and an endometrioma cyst on my right ovary. He didn't have my blood results or my history so couldn't say anything for sure but he didn't seem too concerned. He then did his report to the GP (who obviously does have the labs and history) and she says that she is pretty sure I have PCOS but she wants to send me to the gynae so that they can investigate. She says that she is basically trying to get me infertility treatment by the back door! She said that she can refer me for my gynae problems rather than my infertility and get infertility treatment that way. Anyway, I just have to wait for the appointment now....!

Thanks for the hope too - it does help. I have bought a couple of book and have been reading about low GI eating plans and so on. I think I will try that and get exercising more too. 

As for this month - I'm pretty sure I'm out (I didn't even test this morning as I was so sure I would have AF that I just got up and went to the loo. It was only when I wiped that I realised that I didn't have AF!). I'll probably test tomorrow if I haven't got full red bleeding - I will, of course, keep you all posted!


----------



## anti

Hi ladies. Please can I join?! This is my first time ttc. I came off cilest on the 1st of June after 8 years on bcp. I'm now on cd7. I started temping on Tuesday and will start opk on Saturday. Don't know how long my cycles are gonna be but I'm hoping they'll be normal really soon. So nice to have a group like this coz we all going through the same thing!!


----------



## Reba

Hi Anti! You joined us over here! Welcome :)

MrsBea - a lot to go through for sure - I was 24, engaged, and very scared. My DH was wonderful though and still is. He's my rock :)

Sending :dust: to everyone!


----------



## struth

anti said:


> Hi ladies. Please can I join?! This is my first time ttc. I came off cilest on the 1st of June after 8 years on bcp. I'm now on cd7. I started temping on Tuesday and will start opk on Saturday. Don't know how long my cycles are gonna be but I'm hoping they'll be normal really soon. So nice to have a group like this coz we all going through the same thing!!

Hi Anti - welcome to the thread! 

I was also on Cileste - I hope that you have a quick return to normal AFs!


----------



## anti

Do any of you ladies check your cervix? This is the first time I've been checking it but it's a little bit softer and a little bit higher than it was yesterday. Could my body be gearing up for O? Or am I getting ahead of myself? I'm on cd8


----------



## Reba

I'm so confused!

I thought I was ovulating but today my temp went down. I had all the signs.. No bleeding tho. UGH
Any thoughts?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35b89d

MrsBea you mentioned earlier that you felt your body was preparing for O but just couldn't quite get there. I think that's where I am... unless things turn around in the next few days. UGHH so frustrating!!

Anti - I had a significant change in cervix feel on CD43 it was soft.


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> I'm so confused!
> 
> I thought I was ovulating but today my temp went down. No bleeding. UGH
> Any thoughts?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35b89d
> 
> 
> Anti - I had a significant change in cervix feel on CD43 it was soft.

Hmmm....having looked at your chart, I'm afraid to say that it seems that you might not have done. Have you played around with what would happen if you entered a couple of dummy temps over the next few days? I had similar red herrings during my recent mammoth cycle - I even have crosshairs put in by FF but then removed at 4dpo as my temp went down again. I know it is easier said than done but if you give it a couple of days it should become clearer. 

AFM - I am pleased to announce that this evening AF has finally got me!!!! I know that I shouldn't really be excited by that but it has been 89 days since my last one. I was worrying that I was going to get AF - I have been spotting for a week and thought that it might just dry up and then I wouldn't know when to start my next cycle. Anyway, I have AF AND my LP has increased from 9 days to 12 days. 

Now if only I can stop the pre-AF spotting, get rid of PCOS and my cyst, and start having normal length cycles.... :haha:

So...cd1...!

MrsBea - when is your specialist appointment? I'm just waiting on my referral to the gynaecologist. Did yours come through quickly?

Wouldluvabub - how are things? I hope your week has got better :hugs:


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused!
> 
> I thought I was ovulating but today my temp went down. No bleeding. UGH
> Any thoughts?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35b89d
> 
> 
> Anti - I had a significant change in cervix feel on CD43 it was soft.
> 
> Hmmm....having looked at your chart, I'm afraid to say that it seems that you might not have done. Have you played around with what would happen if you entered a couple of dummy temps over the next few days? I had similar red herrings during my recent mammoth cycle - I even have crosshairs put in by FF but then removed at 4dpo as my temp went down again. I know it is easier said than done but if you give it a couple of days it should become clearer.
> 
> AFM - I am pleased to announce that this evening AF has finally got me!!!! I know that I shouldn't really be excited by that but it has been 89 days since my last one. I was worrying that I was going to get AF - I have been spotting for a week and thought that it might just dry up and then I wouldn't know when to start my next cycle. Anyway, I have AF AND my LP has increased from 9 days to 12 days.
> 
> Now if only I can stop the pre-AF spotting, get rid of PCOS and my cyst, and start having normal length cycles.... :haha:
> 
> So...cd1...!
> 
> MrsBea - when is your specialist appointment? I'm just waiting on my referral to the gynaecologist. Did yours come through quickly?
> 
> Wouldluvabub - how are things? I hope your week has got better :hugs:Click to expand...

I put in some dummy numbers last night. If the temp had gone back up to 36.2 today and stayed there or gone up higher the O would have been on CD46. *sigh* When I took my chart in and saw the Dr she mentioned that on the chart I might have O'd around CD33 but the blood test was negative for that. I'll wait a few days... I'll go in Monday for the blood test to see if I did O and if not probably take the Provera she prescribed. I got so upset this am that I've felt like crying all day. I ended up having a 3 hour nap. I guess I should really look into some weight loss. It's just not easy - I work as hard as DH and lbs shed so easily for him :growlmad: stupid pcos!! 

Struth Congrats to you, sorry you didn't get :baby: this cycle but great to know your body decided to end the cycle finally! :)

When my Dr. referred me to the gyne it was a month to see her... but I have previous history with her so it might have been a rush.. not sure.

wouldluvabub I also hope your week has turned around. Sending positive thoughts! :)


----------



## Trishg21

Hey ladies! I haven't been on for a few days but I just caught up on what I missed. Glad to see some new peeps in here!

Struth- Congrats on CD 1! I know it is no BFP but just getting a new cycle and a longer LP is encouraging. Sorry to hear about the PCOS though.

wouldluvabub- How are you doing? Anything new this week?

Nothing new here. Took my last Provera pill today so just waiting on AF so I can start clomid round 2. One thing was wierd though, yesterday when I wipped I had some bright red blood. Not really spotting just one streak. I thought maybe it was AF coming but then when I did some research it sounds like how Provera works is you actually bleed once you withdraw from the medication. So that was kinda wierd but probably nothing. Just playing the waiting game :haha:


----------



## struth

Reba - so sorry. I know exactly how it feels. I had two or three of those last cycle. You get so excited about O. You time BD as you don't want to miss it. You think you have done everything you can and then it doesn't happen. It is heartbreaking. I actually found that bit to be harder than waiting for AF/bfp! I would still go in and have your prog tested if you can though - you never know. :hugs: As for weightloss - I started again yesterday - my bmi was only 26 but I have lost it the last couple of weeks and is perhaps a big higher now. Anyway, I'm going to try and get it below 25. I agree with you about blokes though - it just falls off them. It is just not fair...:shrug:

Trishg21 - good to hear from you and thanks for your kind words. I was expected the PCOS/referral so I'm actually ok about it. I did all my crying a couple of weeks ago when I got my blood results. I just need to learn to deal with it on a daily basis now - you know, alter my diet to try and keep my blood sugar levels low and so on. As for you - how is the provera supposed to work then? Do you take it and then wait a few days for bleeding usually? I don't know anything about it I'm afraid :shrug: I hope that you get AF soon though so that you can start that second cycle :hugs:


----------



## Heidi

Thanks for the welcomes :thumbup:
on CD29 now and still nothing to report :(


----------



## struth

Heidi said:


> Thanks for the welcomes :thumbup:
> on CD29 now and still nothing to report :(

Have you started charting already or are you waiting for AF before you do? I hope she comes soon for you (or indeed not at all and you get a 9 month break!).


----------



## Heidi

struth said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes :thumbup:
> on CD29 now and still nothing to report :(
> 
> Have you started charting already or are you waiting for AF before you do? I hope she comes soon for you (or indeed not at all and you get a 9 month break!).Click to expand...

I've just ordered a new BBT thermometer so will start when that comes, hopefully AF will show by then but im not holding my breath it would be a miracle if they returned to normal that quick!

hope your all doing ok ladies :)


----------



## Reba

Good luck with the charting Heidi :) 

Thanks struth, I'm so glad I found people who understand what I'm going through. My friend's comments have been "you're just lucky to not get your period, it's such a hassle" They don't know we are trying so I can't talk about that with them either! 

I'll go in on Monday and get the blood test to see if I did ovulate. I was going to go yesterday but then got really disappointed with the low temperature. CD49 now and it's back to it's old pattern I think. 

Trishg21 I would love to hear about the Provera. I've been instructed to take that every 2months if no period. Any insight is helpful! :)


----------



## Heidi

Reba said:


> Trishg21 I would love to hear about the Provera. I've been instructed to take that every 2months if no period. Any insight is helpful! :)

I was given norethisterone which is the same sort of thing as provera and it seemed to do the trick for me after not having a period for 150+ days! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Reba - I geared up to ovulate on the Saturday with everything pointing to it but I actually ovulated on the Tuesday so if I was you I would keep bd'ing because it could still be coming. Good Luck:flower:.

Struth - I have got my paperwork through from the hospital (about a week after seeing the doctor) and it says it will be 6 to 12 weeks after they get the paperwork back that my appointment will be but I have to go for day 2 and 21 bloods first and my Dh has to go for 2 SA's so I think it will be 2 months at the shortest before my app at the actual hospital. I think my doctor has done the same as you and pushed me through with the PCOs rather than waiting for the infertility. Also forgot to say B vitamins are meant to help extend the LP, I think it was the B-vits in the sucroguard that have made my LP 11 days or more since I have had a cycle.

Heidi - good luck I hope AF arrives soon hun.


----------



## Reba

Good advice MrsBea I was thinking that was it for me. We'll get back to BD'ing and hope for the best. Today is 3 days past when I thought I should have OV'd based on my CM. Either way, we're off to the gym tonight! 

Struth - I looked up my BMI and mine is way higher than yours. I've set a goal to lose 40 lbs by the end of the summer. It's still not great but that would be a huge help. I was looking up information on PCOS last night and the single greatest thing I can do to help regulate my cycle is to lose weight. 

Hope everyone had a good day! Bring on the weekend :)


----------



## Trishg21

So Provera is basically a synthetic progesterone. Progesterone basically controls your cycles. For instance if you do not have a progesterone level of at least 10 you are unlikely to ovulate therefore unlikely to start your period. Provera mimics the progesterone rise that you would normally have during your cycle. After taking you final dose of Provera you body will essentially withdraw from it and this will cause you period to start.

I think I might have messed up with it last cycle though. I only took one pill and then stopped taking it. I did this because we were going to be having a house guest right during ovulation time and I wanted to make is as comfortable as possible as we live in an apartment. Needless to say I did not understand how provera worked and thought only taking 1 pill would not start a new cycle. But it did. 2 days later I got AF and then on my CD 23 my progesterone was a very pathetic .21. I believe that I did not take enough of the synthetic progesterone to get my hormones into a healthy place in order to make its OWN progesterone. That might just be a theory though :haha: We'll see! I took my last Provera pill yesterday so I should start a new cycle tomorrow or the next day.

Hope that helps!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies! Glad to see everyone is doing well!!!! Me.. I'm not doing so well!!! My week DID improve.. only to go back down hill again :wacko:

But anyways.. I was positive that I was ovulating on Thursday.. I have a thing called maybe baby that tracks saliva and can tell you when your ovulating.. Anyways I keep forgetting to do it and it works best if you do it in the morning. SO I did that Thursday for the first time and it showed ferns which means ovulation!! I was so excited as DH was due home Thursday and that ment we wouldn't miss O! I had EWCM and everything.!!! Woke up Friday morning and had a temp rise and was SOOOO happy...:happydance: THEN I wake up this morning and my temp has dropped again.. :cry: WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING BODY!!!!I am getting so annoyed with my stupid body and it's stupid cycles!! 

Anyways now DH and I are arguing once again because he went out without telling me and has left me home alone to do nothing when he promised we would spend this weekend together! :growlmad: I am just so over this week! I want it to end.. I am sick of feeling unhappy.. 

Oh and on the work front.. My boss said sorry to me and we sorted things out today. But I did go and get everything organized and set myself up a salon at home! So now I can do clients here! Only thing I don't have is a basin for washing hair! But that's a bit tricky to have so I doubt I'll get that! 

Got the slow cooker on today! Cooking some lamb chops in honey and soy sauce with a bit of garlic! They smell really lovely! I can't wait to eat them :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Reba

wouldluvabub that's totally what happened to me!! Had all the signs and then after it was all said and done my temp dropped. UGH I totally agree SORT yourself out silly body!!
That sounds like such a wonderful dinner!! MMM and I'm just heading to bed LOL - Glad things worked out for you at work (sorta) and that you got set up to work from home. Hope your DH smartens up soon ;) usually it takes me breaking down and crying because I'm so upset for him to figure things out. Men sheesh!

Night all!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Reba said:


> wouldluvabub that's totally what happened to me!! Had all the signs and then after it was all said and done my temp dropped. UGH I totally agree SORT yourself out silly body!!
> That sounds like such a wonderful dinner!! MMM and I'm just heading to bed LOL - Glad things worked out for you at work (sorta) and that you got set up to work from home. Hope your DH smartens up soon ;) usually it takes me breaking down and crying because I'm so upset for him to figure things out. Men sheesh!
> 
> Night all!

Yeah he is just being really selfish at the moment!!! So I am trying out the guilt trip! lol...:haha: How annoying are our bodies!!!!! Anyways good night!!!


----------



## anti

Hi ladies! I'm on cd11 now. First cycle after bcp. Temp dropped this morning so going to try an opk later. No ewcm though. It is changing down there. I can feel it. Did bf last night and woke up with a dull ache next to my belly button. I know it's too soon but it's nice to imagine sometimes!! :) hope you all doing well today


----------



## wouldluvabub

anti- I really hope it happens that quickly for you!!! I wish it would happen for me.. I am sick of waiting!!

Little update ladies I REALLY think I might have O'ed!! I haven't temped because I wanted to just spend hubbies weekend off relaxing and not paying to much attention but I had lot's of EWCM today so I will be waiting for a temp rise! Ohh I truly hope I have O'd even if we don't get our BFP just this confirmation of O will be a big plus for me! AND if I did O we well and truly have it covered ;)

How is everyone else????


----------



## anti

Thanks wouldluvabub. Hope you o'd!! I know what you mean about wanting to o. Once I know I've o'd I'll feel so much better. Had a big drop in temp this morning. Biggest drop yet!! No ewcm though so hoping that will happen this week!! Fx'd for all of us!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

anit- what CD are you up too????


----------



## anti

Cd13 today. What are you on?


----------



## wouldluvabub

ahhhhh... CD23... If I have O'd today it will make it my shortest cycle since coming off BC 7 months ago!


----------



## anti

Just posted on your journal. Really hoping you o'd and you caught it to!! Fx'd for you!! Xx


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh I really REALLY hope you've o'd and caught it!

Update from me - Dr has just phoned with my results, my hormones are all within normal range, nothing desperately seriously wrong. The ratio suggests a possibility of mild PCOS but it's not significant, so off for a referral to gynae. Actually crying with relief. So glad there's nothing really bad there.

Off the phone 2 mins, I rang DH and then came here! lol

xx


----------



## struth

Glad to hear that your hormones are okay Fluffette - that must be a huge relief! Did the Dr. give you your numbers relating to the hormones? I was just wondering what they meant by 'possibility of mild PCOS'? 

Isn't it funny how different drs are different? Mine would only refer me when she found something wrong. If I hadn't had dodgy hormones, I wouldn't have got my scan and if they hadn't found something on my scan, I wouldn't have been referred to the gynae. Perhaps it is just mine!!!


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Glad to hear that your hormones are okay Fluffette - that must be a huge relief! Did the Dr. give you your numbers relating to the hormones? I was just wondering what they meant by 'possibility of mild PCOS'?
> 
> Isn't it funny how different drs are different? Mine would only refer me when she found something wrong. If I hadn't had dodgy hormones, I wouldn't have got my scan and if they hadn't found something on my scan, I wouldn't have been referred to the gynae. Perhaps it is just mine!!!

No I didn't ask - I was too excited and relieved after I heard "all within the normal range" - it is really strange how different doctors do things differently. I have friends at other practices in the town who haven't even had blood tests until they had been trying for 12 months.

I'm guessing she means my LH/FSH ratio isn't 1:1 but not quite 2:1 or 3:1 I'll ask when I see my gynae. Right now I'm just excited to be almost normal. First time for everything!


----------



## Reba

Morning all! Glad you had a great weekend wouldluveabub - anti hope the O is coming for you! 

My weekend went by so fast. Gym on Friday was great and we're headed there again tonight. Just couldn't wake up enough this am to drag myself to the clinic for a blood test - I'm like 99% sure I didn't OV though so oh well. Once I now for sure I didn't OV I'm planning to take the dose of Provera. 

struth - I was thinking this weekend about the red herrings you were suggesting earlier. I'm wondering if they are the body trying to OV but getting stuck and creating the pcos cyst in the ovary. I'm not sure if this is the case and I'll bring it up with my gynecologist late August when I see her again. Just thought I'd share my musings :)

fluffette - my blood work is all in the 'normal' range as well. She wouldn't have been able to diagnose me with pcos if she hadn't done surgery 2 years ago. I'm thinking I'm on the mild side - even if I'm not I'm still thinking that because positive thinking is key!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## anti

I'm feeling really sick today!! Sweats, shakes, cramps, bloating and a whole lot more. Read on the net that it could be side effects of coming off the pill so I'm hoping I can get all those fake hormones out my system soon so that I can o and hopefully fall pg!! Here's hoping tomorrow will be a better day!!!


----------



## Reba

aww hope you feel better soon anti
My tummy was upset yesterday and still is a bit today I need it to be better asap! :)


----------



## MrsReiver

Reba said:


> fluffette - my blood work is all in the 'normal' range as well. She wouldn't have been able to diagnose me with pcos if she hadn't done surgery 2 years ago. I'm thinking I'm on the mild side - even if I'm not I'm still thinking that because positive thinking is key!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Definitely! Got to keep positive. Just a waiting game now isn't it?


----------



## anti

Any of you ladies use epo or agnus castus??


----------



## MrsBea23

anti - I use AC, I was using it when I had my 159 day cycle so I thought it wasn't working and stopped but started it again last cycle and I o'd on cd17 but the cycle before without it I o'd on cd27 so not sure if my body is just sorting itself out or if it works but I am staying on it. Only taking it up until O though, I know some people say it is fine to take it all the way through but I would just rather not.


----------



## Trishg21

Good morning! How is everyone today? Hoping everyone is well!

I finally go AF of Sunday so I am on CD 4 and starting my 2nd round of clomid tomorrow! :happydance: Fx'd that this is our month!


----------



## anti

Thanks mrsB. Im on cd15 but haven't o'd so I'm going to start taking it till I o. Hopefully that will be soon!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I use ac or vitex as it's also known! I dunno if it's making a difference though!


----------



## Reba

Well the blood test from yesterday showed no OV so I've got my Medroxyprogesterone to take when the 2 month mark arrives next Thursday. Really not wanting to go to the gym tonight but I need to - I know I'll feel much better once I go. 
/wave to everyone :)


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear that Reba - how disappointing. At least though you have your meds to move you on to a new cycle. Let's hope you O next cycle - I have my FX'd for you.


----------



## anti

Hello all. So I've made my mind up about my thermometer. It's rubbish!! I've been temping 10 days now and 6 of the temps are 97.18. Stupid cheap eBay stuff!! Need to get a new one but now I'm sceptical about which ones to trust!! Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## Reba

We have one from the drug store - I think it was $10
It's not a basal but it works just fine. Go get another one and see if anything changes. It does seem very unlikely that your temp is the same for 6 days lol


----------



## Lemonflower

Hey everyone! I'm back from my hols! I'm on CD 126 now after BC. Took a preg test and had a :BFN: not overly surprised! Booked in to see the doc next Thursday! I'm going to try and convince her to scan me but as "it's only 4 months" since coming off BC I think they'll hold it off until the 6 month mark! Any ideas what I can say to try and convince her to do it sooner? Does stamping feet work?? Crying?? Lol!
Boo, back to reality of temping and opking!
Xx


----------



## Heidi

^^ they will probably give you some thing to kick start AF before doing any thing else, you could ask them to book you in to have bloods taken and see what they say? Hope it all goes well, good luck :hugs:


----------



## Heidi

anti said:


> Hello all. So I've made my mind up about my thermometer. It's rubbish!! I've been temping 10 days now and 6 of the temps are 97.18. Stupid cheap eBay stuff!! Need to get a new one but now I'm sceptical about which ones to trust!! Hope you're all doing well!!

I got one from 'fertilityplan' on ebay they also sell on amazon and it works fine, i even used one last time i was TTC :thumbup:


----------



## anti

Heidi do you use the celcius one or the farenheight one? I bought the farenheight one from them and it seems faulty to me.


----------



## Lemonflower

Hi Heidi. Thanks for your reply! They have checked my bloods and their fine just waiting for AF naturally at the moment Have seen on here that some women have been given Provera / Northeristrone and it has induced a period but then nothing after that! Dunno what to do or say if they offer me that!

Anti - my basal temp was from BabyMad. It's in Celcius and was £12.00ish which some OPKs!


----------



## Heidi

I had Norethisterone after a 150+ cycle (lost count) and it worked well for me i had a bleed after a couple of days from the last tablet and then my next cycle was 33 days :thumbup:


----------



## missangie

Yay Trish!! Good luck with round 2 of clomid!!!!!!


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> Sorry to hear that Reba - how disappointing. At least though you have your meds to move you on to a new cycle. Let's hope you O next cycle - I have my FX'd for you.

Thanks struth :) I'm hoping I'll only have to take the progesterone once. Combined with my new exercise plan I hope this whole somewhat regular cycle business starts soon!


----------



## Heidi

anti said:


> Heidi do you use the celcius one or the farenheight one? I bought the farenheight one from them and it seems faulty to me.

Farenheight one. Maybe you just got a faulty one or something? :shrug:


----------



## anti

Heidi said:


> anti said:
> 
> 
> Heidi do you use the celcius one or the farenheight one? I bought the farenheight one from them and it seems faulty to me.
> 
> Farenheight one. Maybe you just got a faulty one or something? :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm gonna keep using mine this cycle and see what happens. It said my temp dropped today by 0.4 and I'm feeling a little bit crampy but not much. Will see what happens and hopefully I'll return to normal soon and get my bfp soon so I won't need to temp! Wishful thinking!!


----------



## MrsReiver

First dose of Soy Iso last night, i was feeling very headachey and crampy when I went to bed. Though that could have been the result of a day helping with my son's school trip :shrug:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I think I ovulated.. I am so confused!! Ha ha.. So I was looking at my chart today and I noticed that all the days when I had higher temps was when I woke up late and took my temp so I googled BBT adjuster and I adjusted those temps it marked my O day as Sunday!! :) I also added in a few that I missed so I am kinda guessing a little bit but I feel pretty confident that I O'd which makes me 5 DPO YAY!!!! Ha ha...


----------



## wouldluvabub

Lemonflower said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back from my hols! I'm on CD 126 now after BC. Took a preg test and had a :BFN: not overly surprised! Booked in to see the doc next Thursday! I'm going to try and convince her to scan me but as "it's only 4 months" since coming off BC I think they'll hold it off until the 6 month mark! Any ideas what I can say to try and convince her to do it sooner? Does stamping feet work?? Crying?? Lol!
> Boo, back to reality of temping and opking!
> Xx

I got things moving because of family history.. Mum had endo and sis has PCOS like me.. So I just said I knew my body and I needed help.. then he got the ball rolling!


----------



## wouldluvabub

anti said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anti said:
> 
> 
> Heidi do you use the celcius one or the farenheight one? I bought the farenheight one from them and it seems faulty to me.
> 
> Farenheight one. Maybe you just got a faulty one or something? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm gonna keep using mine this cycle and see what happens. It said my temp dropped today by 0.4 and I'm feeling a little bit crampy but not much. Will see what happens and hopefully I'll return to normal soon and get my bfp soon so I won't need to temp! Wishful thinking!!Click to expand...

I thought mine was crap to.. Then I realized it REALLY does matter what time you take it.. Every temp I took later was higher and so my chart looked all crazy.. Even if I took it when I just woke up it makes a difference!


----------



## MrsReiver

wouldluvabub said:
 

> I thought mine was crap to.. Then I realized it REALLY does matter what time you take it.. Every temp I took later was higher and so my chart looked all crazy.. Even if I took it when I just woke up it makes a difference!

Oh yeah it really really matters, I normally get up at 7.15 so my alarm is set for 7am which is when I take my temp. Even at the weekends when I can lie in a bit, I still wake at 7am to temp. Most mornings I don't really remember doing it I'm so drowsy, but it is so important to be consistent. xx


----------



## Lemonflower

Fingers crossed you o'd and caught it Wouldluvabub!
xxx


----------



## anti

I went and bought a boots bbt today but it's in celcius so when I start my next cycle I'll start using it. Now on cd17 and no sign of o. Hoping it's gonna be this weekend so I know af will be here soon. The waiting game after coming of bcp is awful!!! Once I know what my cycles are then I can relax a little.


----------



## MrsReiver

Eeeeeeeeek! Brown smears..... what could this mean? Am I about to have a period?????

Oooh this is exciting!!!!


----------



## Heidi

Could well be on its way, good luck :)


----------



## MrsReiver

Heidi said:


> Could well be on its way, good luck :)

In hindsight it makes sense - been crampy, grumpy (grumpier? lol), and really really tearful.... gosh. Never been so happy to see a possibility of AF!!!

Oooh and I have 3 cold sores and my forehead is a little spotty...

I do realise I'm not exactly painting a very attractive picture of myself here. Pity my poor husband.


----------



## Heidi

^^ lol all good signs of AF though :laugh2:
I quite often got brown spotting before AF arrived but then i got random brown spotting the cycle i fell pregnant too!


----------



## struth

Woo hoo for brown spotting, grumpiness, spots and cold sores! Glad that AF is on her way fir you fluffette! I have my FX'd for your coming cycle x


----------



## Reba

fluffette said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Could well be on its way, good luck :)
> 
> In hindsight it makes sense - been crampy, grumpy (grumpier? lol), and really really tearful.... gosh. Never been so happy to see a possibility of AF!!!
> 
> Oooh and I have 3 cold sores and my forehead is a little spotty...
> 
> I do realise I'm not exactly painting a very attractive picture of myself here. Pity my poor husband.Click to expand...

HAHAHAH my DH said to me a week or so ago, "You know you haven't been as grumpy lately..." He was really trying to give me a compliment on not being a grouch. He said it so hesitantly because he didn't want to get into trouble. 

I hope af is on the way fluffette!


----------



## Heidi

Well im pleased to say AF got me today so i had an 36 day cycle! last time i came off the pill i had a 150+ day cycle so thats why i'm so chuffed to see af:happydance::happydance:
FX'd next cycle is also reasonable short too :thumbup:


----------



## Reba

Yay Heidi!! :)


----------



## MrsReiver

That's great news Heidi!! Everything crossed for another short cycle this time!

All progress here has ground to a halt. Ah well. It was nice while it lasted :wacko:


----------



## Heidi

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well ladies seems as through were all making some progress!!


----------



## Lemonflower

That's great Heidi! Xx


----------



## struth

Great news Heidi!

Fluffette - so AF hasn't arrived? I hope she's just around the corner x

I'm on cd11 and just started opking this cycle. Lets hope it is not as long as last time!


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> Great news Heidi!
> 
> Fluffette - so AF hasn't arrived? I hope she's just around the corner x
> 
> I'm on cd11 and just started opking this cycle. Lets hope it is not as long as last time!

I was thinking about doing OPK but then I decided not to because of how irregular I have been I thought it would be a waste but now that I am pretty sure I'm in the TTW I wish I had of done them because then I would know either way if I did or didn't O last weekend!! Gahh... Its such a loosing battle!!! Did you buy you OPK's off the net? But in a way I guess it's kind of a good thing too because I am not sure if I O'd or not so I am not all stressed about the TTW that I don't even know if I am in.. Lol....


----------



## Reba

I hope it isn't too long for you struth!

I know how you feel wouldluvabub... except I know I haven't O'd. Not knowing if you are in the 2ww would take the pressure off for sure. Just test in a few weeks and see what happens. 

... Provera here I come (soon) I am *so* looking forward to smaller numbers on my graph and not having to scroll sideways!! DH set me up with an excel spread sheet so I'm excited just to start a new page lol. I hope I O next cycle. It's been a long two months.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I think I will maybe test say next Wednesday if AF hasn't shown up.. I'm used to seeing BFN's so what's another one hey! 

I 'accidentally' brought some more baby stuff!! Ha ha.. I am so naughty.. It's so cute though.. But I know I need to stop!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Great news Heidi!
> 
> Fluffette - so AF hasn't arrived? I hope she's just around the corner x
> 
> I'm on cd11 and just started opking this cycle. Lets hope it is not as long as last time!
> 
> I was thinking about doing OPK but then I decided not to because of how irregular I have been I thought it would be a waste but now that I am pretty sure I'm in the TTW I wish I had of done them because then I would know either way if I did or didn't O last weekend!! Gahh... Its such a loosing battle!!! Did you buy you OPK's off the net? But in a way I guess it's kind of a good thing too because I am not sure if I O'd or not so I am not all stressed about the TTW that I don't even know if I am in.. Lol....Click to expand...

I guess it depends on the individual - I use them for a number of reasons. I wanted to know if I was ovulating or not so I opk and temp. I also wanted to be able to time BD - I'm getting on a bit and so want to make the most of each O! And I wanted to be able to go to the drs with some extra information if needed. Finally, when I realised that I was going to be so irregular, I just need to know whether I had O'd or not. If I didn't know where I was in my cycle I know I would be forever wondering whether I should do a pregnancy test! And I know the stress of that would be worse than the stress of opking! 

Yes - I get them off the Internet. I would be bankrupt otherwise! There are plenty of places on Amazon or ebay but I use www.babymad.co.uk - not sure if they would send them to Oz though...


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Great news Heidi!
> 
> Fluffette - so AF hasn't arrived? I hope she's just around the corner x
> 
> I'm on cd11 and just started opking this cycle. Lets hope it is not as long as last time!
> 
> I was thinking about doing OPK but then I decided not to because of how irregular I have been I thought it would be a waste but now that I am pretty sure I'm in the TTW I wish I had of done them because then I would know either way if I did or didn't O last weekend!! Gahh... Its such a loosing battle!!! Did you buy you OPK's off the net? But in a way I guess it's kind of a good thing too because I am not sure if I O'd or not so I am not all stressed about the TTW that I don't even know if I am in.. Lol....Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it depends on the individual - I use them for a number of reasons. I wanted to know if I was ovulating or not so I opk and temp. I also wanted to be able to time BD - I'm getting on a bit and so want to make the most of each O! And I wanted to be able to go to the drs with some extra information if needed. Finally, when I realised that I was going to be so irregular, I just need to know whether I had O'd or not. If I didn't know where I was in my cycle I know I would be forever wondering whether I should do a pregnancy test! And I know the stress of that would be worse than the stress of opking!
> 
> Yes - I get them off the Internet. I would be bankrupt otherwise! There are plenty of places on Amazon or ebay but I use www.babymad.co.uk - not sure if they would send them to Oz though...Click to expand...

Yeah see I regret not using them because I dont know if I am in my tww or not!!!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Great news Heidi!
> 
> Fluffette - so AF hasn't arrived? I hope she's just around the corner x
> 
> I'm on cd11 and just started opking this cycle. Lets hope it is not as long as last time!
> 
> I was thinking about doing OPK but then I decided not to because of how irregular I have been I thought it would be a waste but now that I am pretty sure I'm in the TTW I wish I had of done them because then I would know either way if I did or didn't O last weekend!! Gahh... Its such a loosing battle!!! Did you buy you OPK's off the net? But in a way I guess it's kind of a good thing too because I am not sure if I O'd or not so I am not all stressed about the TTW that I don't even know if I am in.. Lol....Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it depends on the individual - I use them for a number of reasons. I wanted to know if I was ovulating or not so I opk and temp. I also wanted to be able to time BD - I'm getting on a bit and so want to make the most of each O! And I wanted to be able to go to the drs with some extra information if needed. Finally, when I realised that I was going to be so irregular, I just need to know whether I had O'd or not. If I didn't know where I was in my cycle I know I would be forever wondering whether I should do a pregnancy test! And I know the stress of that would be worse than the stress of opking!
> 
> Yes - I get them off the Internet. I would be bankrupt otherwise! There are plenty of places on Amazon or ebay but I use www.babymad.co.uk - not sure if they would send them to Oz though...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah see I regret not using them because I dont know if I am in my tww or not!!!Click to expand...

FX'd you are!


----------



## Reba

I tried buying some pregnancy tests off Amazon.com and they wouldn't ship them here. Amazon.ca doesn't sell them. I haven no idea where to buy all these online! Any ideas for Canada?


----------



## Heidi

^^ ebay? The shop that sells the tests i get sell on amazon and ebay maybe worth a try?


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'd say ebay! :)


----------



## Reba

I'll take a look on ebay! Thanks :)


----------



## glowworm00

Hi all, i came off Microgynon 30 on the 24th of May and had a withdrawal bleed. I am due for my first true period on saturday/sunday! I just hope it comes!


----------



## Lemonflower

I've stopped OPKing! Just gonna see what happens on Thursday when I see the doctors!
Just got angry and stressed the other day cos it seems pointless opking since I haven't had a period for 4 months! 
A little part of me wonders whether I should be keeping up with it though! 
In a very annoyed mood today! >:-/


----------



## wouldluvabub

My temp dropped back down today so I don't think I did ovulate when I thought I did... Just plain old cd32.. So strange I mean I had ewcm and it all gone now.. I wish my body would just decide what it wants to do... Can't wait for my appointment next month!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Lemonflower said:


> I've stopped OPKing! Just gonna see what happens on Thursday when I see the doctors!
> Just got angry and stressed the other day cos it seems pointless opking since I haven't had a period for 4 months!
> A little part of me wonders whether I should be keeping up with it though!
> In a very annoyed mood today! >:-/

That's a hard one. Some doctor's may say pointless but you don't want them to tell you to go away and chart to see if you O'ing and then come back later...


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> I've stopped OPKing! Just gonna see what happens on Thursday when I see the doctors!
> Just got angry and stressed the other day cos it seems pointless opking since I haven't had a period for 4 months!
> A little part of me wonders whether I should be keeping up with it though!
> In a very annoyed mood today! >:-/

Sorry to hear that you are annoyed Lemonflower - I know exactly how it feels. During my last cycle I had so many ups and downs (and then some times when I accepted the situation too - although these patches would be short and were usually followed by a downer) - it really is torture isn't it? I used to get frustrated that I wasn't even getting a chance at TTC - that was the killer for me. 

Why did you decide to stop opking -- was it just disheartening seeing negative ones every day? 

I think it is a personal decision - and it depends on your outlook. For me I prefer to do it so that if and when it happens I know about it and we can at least try to catch the egg. I felt that each O comes along so infrequently that I didn't want to miss the chance to fertilise it. I know others feel differently though. 

I hope that you get some positive moves forward on Thursday - even though it is only (!) four months I wonder whether the dr will do something as it is not right to not have an AF for that lone. It is not like you have been TTC with normal cycles for 6 months but haven't got anywhere. Perhaps you could focus more on the lack of AF rather than the TTC i.e. see it as a gynae problem rather than a TTC problem? That might push the GP to do some investgations, maybe? Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Lemonflower

Thanks Struth.

I stopped OPKing because it seemed pointless because I have no idea when I'm gonna start my AF - could be months and mainly because a lot of people said to relax and 'not think about conceiving or AFs'. Trying my best to relax but we all know that is.

Today was pointless, just a nice words and reassurance really..... I explained I keep getting a dull cramp/ached feeling in my left ovary from time to time and she said it could be a cyst. As it was a family planning centre she said to go to the main doctors and they may refer me for a scan me there. What does having a cyst mean if I did have one??

What's happening with you Struth?

Xx


----------



## Reba

Lemonflower, 
It depends on how big the cyst is. I have one in my left ovary that is 3cm big and the Dr said they would wait to operate until after we had conceived and had the baby. If it's quite a large cyst then they would likely take it out sooner. It really depends. Best to get it checked out though because sometimes it can be an ectopic pregnancy.

I started the Provera today so in about 10 days I should have a forced period. Really hoping that is all it takes for my body to start doing cycles on its own. *sigh* 
I completely agree it's hard to be "trying to conceive" when you don't actually OV! It's not like we're trying and failing its that we can't even try!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Amen to that Reba!!! I would love the opportunity to TRY... Stupid long cycles!!!! 

I have PCOS and they seen actual cysts on my ovaries but they never said anything about having them remove or anything.. Should they be removed???

So I am totally confused.. According to FF I O'ed CD 22 then at 10DPO my temp dropped.. Everyone said I should get AF (I posted a thread as this is my first cycle charting) Well here I am at 12DPO (if I am DPO) and I have EWCM and no AF.... at 11 DPO my temp was low again so it wasn't just a one off and I noticed when I went to the loo twice in a row my CM was slightly streaked brown then it disappeared and now it's EWCM.. Still expecting AF to show but totally confused about what my body is doin..??? I didn't temp today as I woke up late.... 

Hope everyone else is doing ok..!!


----------



## Reba

I have two different kinds of cysts!

The PCOS cysts are small fluid filled cysts that were eggs that did not come to be ovulated. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycystic_ovary_syndrome for more information. The 3cm cyst I have that she will eventually remove is a Dermoid Ovarian Cyst https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovarian_cyst for more information :)

So long story short the pcos related cysts are nothing to worry about at the moment as far as I know.


----------



## Reba

I'm really not sure what to say about your chart wouldluvabub :\ Did your temp stay high for 10 days? Were you taking your temp at the same time every day? Had you had any alcohol? Same amount of sleep? Those are the only things that I know can affect your temp and possibly make it higher. Not having ovulated yet since charting it's hard for me to tell!!


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> Thanks Struth.
> 
> I stopped OPKing because it seemed pointless because I have no idea when I'm gonna start my AF - could be months and mainly because a lot of people said to relax and 'not think about conceiving or AFs'. Trying my best to relax but we all know that is.
> 
> Today was pointless, just a nice words and reassurance really..... I explained I keep getting a dull cramp/ached feeling in my left ovary from time to time and she said it could be a cyst. As it was a family planning centre she said to go to the main doctors and they may refer me for a scan me there. What does having a cyst mean if I did have one??
> 
> What's happening with you Struth?
> 
> Xx

Hmmm..... I would get to the drs and see what they say. I have a dull ache in my ovary and I ignored it thinking it was part of my normal cycle! It was only when I had the scan that they discovered a cyst. There are different types of cysts and so they would need to check that out too. 

Like Reba - I (think - I'm still waiting confirmation) that I have PCOS. The 'cysts' on PCOS are not really cysts (just to confuse matters!). They are follicles that have tried to produce an egg but haven't got that far. Usually one follicle will become dominant and take over to release an egg. In PCOS this doesn't happen and so you get lots of follicles on your ovarys that are enlarged but not developed enough to release an egg. 

Then you have actual cysts. These are fluid filled pockets attached to your ovaries. Apparently they are really common and we quite often have them and don't know about it. They can be completely fine and disappear on their own. However, there are some types of cyst that need more investigation e.g. if they are big or if they are a certain type. 

I had a scan and on this it was confirmed that, as well as PCOS, I have a cyst on my right ovary (the dull ache). Mine looked like (again - I'm waiting on confirmation) an endometrioma (or chocolate cyst). This type of cyst forms due to endo i.e. part of my uterine lining has gone the wrong way, got into my ovaries and has developed into a cyst. These can be more problematic and so they are sometimes removed surgically. I'm waiting on a gynae appointment to confirm that it is what they think it is and to find out what they are going to do about it. 

If I were you, I would head to the drs. It could be nothing - it could just be a normal cyst that will go away on its own but it is best to have it checked out. The person doing my scan said that cysts can upset the hormone balance and can lead to irregular periods.... I would have it checked out if I were you!

Keep us posted as to how you get on x


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> Amen to that Reba!!! I would love the opportunity to TRY... Stupid long cycles!!!!
> 
> I have PCOS and they seen actual cysts on my ovaries but they never said anything about having them remove or anything.. Should they be removed???
> 
> So I am totally confused.. According to FF I O'ed CD 22 then at 10DPO my temp dropped.. Everyone said I should get AF (I posted a thread as this is my first cycle charting) Well here I am at 12DPO (if I am DPO) and I have EWCM and no AF.... at 11 DPO my temp was low again so it wasn't just a one off and I noticed when I went to the loo twice in a row my CM was slightly streaked brown then it disappeared and now it's EWCM.. Still expecting AF to show but totally confused about what my body is doin..??? I didn't temp today as I woke up late....
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok..!!

Can you post a link to your chart so we can look at it? It could be that you are due AF any day. My temp dive bombs a couple of days before AF comes - it could be that she comes today/tomorrow. Did your temp drop below your coverline yet? The average LP (from O to AF) is 14 days but temps usually drop a couple of days before she shows. 

Or....did you cover the O? Could you be pregnant? I would give it a couple of days and if she hasn't arrived I would test!


----------



## Heidi

Hello ladies!

Has anyone experienced a long period after BCP? Last time i stopped the pill i had a normal length period but this times its been a whole week!!??


----------



## wouldluvabub

Dont know how to post the link to my chart but I'll attach a copy of it here.

I've missed a few days due to waking up late... Plus I don't always chart CM cause I forget..

Yeah I don't know I mean AF could still be on her way but I don't know.. 

No I didn't have interrupted sleep and I don't drink.. 

The 2 days the temp dropped below cover line (I woke up to late to temp today so no idea if it's back up again) I did wake up feeling a little unwell so not sure if that makes a difference.. 

There is every chance I could be pregnant because we are trying! But no I haven't tested because I figured that if your temp drop's below cover line your out..?? 

I dunno though, as I said this is my first cycle charting. I wasn't 100% that I did O though because my temps didn't exactly jump really high.. I use a normal thermometer not a BBT one so I only get readings of say 36.1 instead of 36.12.. 

I don't feel like AF is on its way...


----------



## wouldluvabub

Heidi said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Has anyone experienced a long period after BCP? Last time i stopped the pill i had a normal length period but this times its been a whole week!!??

Since coming off BCP I don't have the actual bleed for longer but I spot for a few days which makes it longer so I guess in a way sort of..


----------



## emma_2011

Hi i know this is regarding coming off the pill but has anyone had trouble conceiving after haveing the coil removed??


----------



## struth

Heidi said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Has anyone experienced a long period after BCP? Last time i stopped the pill i had a normal length period but this times its been a whole week!!??

My withdrawal AF was long - 8/9 days but since then they have been short. I think everyone is different though! Hope she goes away soon!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> Dont know how to post the link to my chart but I'll attach a copy of it here.
> View attachment 225514
> 
> I've missed a few days due to waking up late... Plus I don't always chart CM cause I forget..
> 
> Yeah I don't know I mean AF could still be on her way but I don't know..
> 
> No I didn't have interrupted sleep and I don't drink..
> 
> The 2 days the temp dropped below cover line (I woke up to late to temp today so no idea if it's back up again) I did wake up feeling a little unwell so not sure if that makes a difference..
> 
> There is every chance I could be pregnant because we are trying! But no I haven't tested because I figured that if your temp drop's below cover line your out..??
> 
> I dunno though, as I said this is my first cycle charting. I wasn't 100% that I did O though because my temps didn't exactly jump really high.. I use a normal thermometer not a BBT one so I only get readings of say 36.1 instead of 36.12..
> 
> I don't feel like AF is on its way...

Hmm... you didn't have a huge temp shift but it does look like you O'd doesn't it? I can't remember - are you opking too? It does look as if AF should be due as your temps have dropped back down below the coverline. I would leave it a few days and if AF still hasn't arrived I would test just to be sure. Have you checked your cervix recently? I had spotting for a few days prior to AF but some days not enough to work its way down (TMI!) but it was there on my cervix when I checked. 

I have had FF tell me that I have O'd and then later correct itself and take the O away. Once I was supposedly 10dpo and I entered my temp and FF took away my crosshairs completely. I guess it might be possible that you didn't O - that would be so disappointing I can imagine. 

So sorry I can't help out any more - I guess it is that oh-so-common-phrase when TTC - only time will tell!


----------



## Reba

yea what Struth said!
Wait and see and if no af try testing :\ so frustrating!

Well the Provera has started to work. FF is going to think I O'd because my temp looks like it's on the way up :)


----------



## Heidi

Thanks for the replies girls, glad it's not just me!

wouldluvabub i would say see what happens to your next couple of temps and if it stays below the cover line and no AF then FF will probably take the crossed hairs away i think. OR if it goes back up it could be an implantation dip! Fx'd for you!


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! Havent had a chance to read many of your posts just yet but thought I would update you and say that I was finally prescribed clomid! I start provera tonight to induce a period and then will take 50mg of clomid on days 5-9. Praying it will make me ovulate!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well, I will read through this thread and see whats new with you ladies!


----------



## Reba

Hi missangie!

Welcome to the Provera train ;) I'm on day 2 of 10 for it and looking forward to smaller numbers on my charting! 
Let us know how the clomid works for you!

Heidi - nope not just you. We're all in this together and all frustrated! 

I'm happy to report I took my frustration out on the equipment at the gym today! :D


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> Hi ladies! Havent had a chance to read many of your posts just yet but thought I would update you and say that I was finally prescribed clomid! I start provera tonight to induce a period and then will take 50mg of clomid on days 5-9. Praying it will make me ovulate!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I will read through this thread and see whats new with you ladies!

Yeah for provera and clomid!! I so hope that this is it for you. I heard from a friend yesterday who was telling me that her friend was given three rounds of clomid after TTC for 18 months after a mc and she fell pregnant on the first one. She is now 13 weeks! 

Keep us posted missangie :dust:


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Dont know how to post the link to my chart but I'll attach a copy of it here.
> View attachment 225514
> 
> I've missed a few days due to waking up late... Plus I don't always chart CM cause I forget..
> 
> Yeah I don't know I mean AF could still be on her way but I don't know..
> 
> No I didn't have interrupted sleep and I don't drink..
> 
> The 2 days the temp dropped below cover line (I woke up to late to temp today so no idea if it's back up again) I did wake up feeling a little unwell so not sure if that makes a difference..
> 
> There is every chance I could be pregnant because we are trying! But no I haven't tested because I figured that if your temp drop's below cover line your out..??
> 
> I dunno though, as I said this is my first cycle charting. I wasn't 100% that I did O though because my temps didn't exactly jump really high.. I use a normal thermometer not a BBT one so I only get readings of say 36.1 instead of 36.12..
> 
> I don't feel like AF is on its way...
> 
> Hmm... you didn't have a huge temp shift but it does look like you O'd doesn't it? I can't remember - are you opking too? It does look as if AF should be due as your temps have dropped back down below the coverline. I would leave it a few days and if AF still hasn't arrived I would test just to be sure. Have you checked your cervix recently? I had spotting for a few days prior to AF but some days not enough to work its way down (TMI!) but it was there on my cervix when I checked.
> 
> I have had FF tell me that I have O'd and then later correct itself and take the O away. Once I was supposedly 10dpo and I entered my temp and FF took away my crosshairs completely. I guess it might be possible that you didn't O - that would be so disappointing I can imagine.
> 
> So sorry I can't help out any more - I guess it is that oh-so-common-phrase when TTC - only time will tell!Click to expand...

No I am not doing OPK and I don't check my cervix either. Yeah I assumed it ment AF was on the way but it still hasn't shown! I haven't been temping the last couple of days because I have woken up late but yesterday I had SO much EWCM it was unbelievable. I have never seen that much. So needless to sat I jumped hubby just incase!! 

I will take my temp again in the morning but I am going to test aswell just to be sure. I have no idea what my body is doing.. All I can assume is that when FF has marked my O I think my body at least tried to O..??? Anyways hubby and I have started using conceive plus so hopefully that helps :)

Its almost next month and that when I have been predicted to conceive! Fingers crossed it's already worked though!


----------



## wouldluvabub

So tested this morning and.................. BFN.. :(

Stupid body.. I took my temperature again this morning and it was 36.1.. So still high but fertility friend took away my O.. I am so confused.. I guess I'll just was another 14 days and test again in case all that EWCM I had to other day was O..


----------



## Reba

Frustrating isn't it? I'm right there with you. FF says I O'd but it's because of the Provera so I didn't actually. Let's hope the EWCM you had the other day was it :)


----------



## Lemonflower

Reba said:


> Lemonflower,
> It depends on how big the cyst is. I have one in my left ovary that is 3cm big and the Dr said they would wait to operate until after we had conceived and had the baby. If it's quite a large cyst then they would likely take it out sooner. It really depends. Best to get it checked out though because sometimes it can be an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> I started the Provera today so in about 10 days I should have a forced period. Really hoping that is all it takes for my body to start doing cycles on its own. *sigh*
> I completely agree it's hard to be "trying to conceive" when you don't actually OV! It's not like we're trying and failing its that we can't even try!

Thanks Reba

Your last paragraph hit the mark, feels like I can't even try!!!!

Just have to wait and see what happens, how long does it usually take from going to the doctors and them referring you for a scan? Days, weeks?

Reba - what was your cycle before you started Provera?

Xx


----------



## struth

Lemonflower - my scan was really quick. I went to the drs on the Thursday and my scan was the following Thursday. I was really impressed. 

I hope you get some answers soon - have you been to the drs yet?


----------



## Lemonflower

Struth - thanks for explaining things!

It may be nothing but like you said I'll get checked! Then I'll know what's wrong or not wrong!

When do you get your confination?

Xx


----------



## Reba

Before my cycles ranged from 5 weeks to 8 weeks. I've gained weight though so need to lose some lbs :)


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> Struth - thanks for explaining things!
> 
> It may be nothing but like you said I'll get checked! Then I'll know what's wrong or not wrong!
> 
> When do you get your confination?
> 
> Xx

I've got an appointment with the gynae next Tuesday - hopefully I will get some answers then but I not going to talk myself into believing that unless they want to do more tests...


----------



## Trishg21

Hey guys-

I haven't been around much lately because I have been feeling very down with this whole TTC thing and reading the forums can sometimes be hard on me. I am in a pretty dark place right now and I don't really know what to do about it. I don't really have anywhere else to go talk about it though.

DH and I have both been extremely stressed lately. It has really thrown us for a loop since he is usually so calm and easy going. It has changed our relationship. Don't get me wrong we still love eachother very much and we have never doubted that we would be together the rest of our lives, but we don't laugh as much as we used to. And it seems like one of us is always irritated at the other for some reason or another.

I feel like it is never gonna happen for us. I still was not even close to ovulating on our first round of clomid. Then to make matters worse my temp. rose today for the first time during an ovulation window (CD 18) and we have not BD'd for 4 days (since CD14). So pretty much if this WAS me ovulating we don't have much of a chance at all.

Sorry to be such a downer but like I said I have no where else to go. Just feeling so frustrated and cheated. I know everyone on here has their own set of problems and that we all want the same thing. I just wish I could figure out how to deal with everything that is being thrown at me.


----------



## Reba

aww Trish - I don't have any advice but I'm sending :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi trish, it's so hard I know! I was like that for a while and then I had a massive talk with dh an explained how i was feeling and told him some days are worse then others but basically I feel really down alot of the time. Since then we have been talking so much more and he shows me much more support. But to be honest I don't think there is a way to get rid of that feeling untill we get our BFP. I have tried and tried to find something anything to cheer me up but there is nothing more in the world I want then to be a mum and I can't just make that go away.. At least your o'ing now so you have a better chance. I pray I get regular cycles again soon.. I do think that would make it easier for me.

But all in all you have us here to talk to when u need.. :)


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I have been feeling very down with this whole TTC thing and reading the forums can sometimes be hard on me. I am in a pretty dark place right now and I don't really know what to do about it. I don't really have anywhere else to go talk about it though.
> 
> DH and I have both been extremely stressed lately. It has really thrown us for a loop since he is usually so calm and easy going. It has changed our relationship. Don't get me wrong we still love eachother very much and we have never doubted that we would be together the rest of our lives, but we don't laugh as much as we used to. And it seems like one of us is always irritated at the other for some reason or another.
> 
> I feel like it is never gonna happen for us. I still was not even close to ovulating on our first round of clomid. Then to make matters worse my temp. rose today for the first time during an ovulation window (CD 18) and we have not BD'd for 4 days (since CD14). So pretty much if this WAS me ovulating we don't have much of a chance at all.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer but like I said I have no where else to go. Just feeling so frustrated and cheated. I know everyone on here has their own set of problems and that we all want the same thing. I just wish I could figure out how to deal with everything that is being thrown at me.

Hi Trishg21 - I'm sorry to hear that things are stressful at the moment. I think that even within the strongest relationship that TTC (especially when things don't go exactly to plan) can put a strain on the relationship. There are so many heightened emotions around and it can highlight the most tiny cracks (which lets face it, all of our relationships have, I know mine does!) in a relationship and make them seem huge. 

I know it is really difficult (I know I struggle some days) but the way I try to get through it is by focussing on the positives e.g. the very fact that you are TTC means that your relationship is strong and that you and your husband want to express that in the most explicit way possible (a baby) AND it looks like you have ovulated (isn't that great news even if you missed it this time?!). I know I would feel the same if we had missed an O - they only come along so rarely that to miss it would be devastating BUT take a step back and look at the bigger picture - you may have O'd which means that you can again next cycle and you and your OH can have a bloody good go at catching the eggy then.

I think wouldluvabub is probably right - when things have died down a little bit it would perhaps be worth talking it out with the OH. I have learned that we need a but of distance from the flare up before we can talk it out without getting annoyed at each other again - we let the emotions die down a little first and we can then talk it through more rationally. Perhaps once you know for sure about O you could speak with the OH?

Don't worry about being on a downer on here - that is what we are all here for. We are here to support each other and to help each other out when things are tough. I have had so much support from you guys - I'm more than happy to give it back when needed. 

Hang in there Trishg21 - things WILL get better, I promise you x


----------



## Trishg21

Thanks for the support ladies. It means more than you know. I also had a good conversation with my aunt last night. She struggled with infertility as well and ended up having to be inseminated to get pregnant. Back then (15 years) they really didn't use OPK's so they always went in AFTER her temp rose. They said after her temp went up she had 36 hours to get inseminated. It worked 2 times for her. That gave me hope. It seems like it is possible to get pg after your temp rises. So hubby and I did the BD last night and hopefully tonight as well.

I just hope that it really was my O time. My temp dropped a teeny bit this morning. I was playing around with FF and it seems that in order for FF to say that I ovulated my temp will have to be at least 97.7 (my chart is in my siggy if anyone is curious). So I guess we will see. [-o&lt;


----------



## Reba

I hope it was an O for you Trishg21 :D 
:hugs:


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I have been feeling very down with this whole TTC thing and reading the forums can sometimes be hard on me. I am in a pretty dark place right now and I don't really know what to do about it. I don't really have anywhere else to go talk about it though.
> 
> DH and I have both been extremely stressed lately. It has really thrown us for a loop since he is usually so calm and easy going. It has changed our relationship. Don't get me wrong we still love eachother very much and we have never doubted that we would be together the rest of our lives, but we don't laugh as much as we used to. And it seems like one of us is always irritated at the other for some reason or another.
> 
> I feel like it is never gonna happen for us. I still was not even close to ovulating on our first round of clomid. Then to make matters worse my temp. rose today for the first time during an ovulation window (CD 18) and we have not BD'd for 4 days (since CD14). So pretty much if this WAS me ovulating we don't have much of a chance at all.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer but like I said I have no where else to go. Just feeling so frustrated and cheated. I know everyone on here has their own set of problems and that we all want the same thing. I just wish I could figure out how to deal with everything that is being thrown at me.

Oh Trish :hugs: I am SO sorry you are feeling like this. I am also very glad you posted this because it is EXACTLY how I am feeling right now. I am so emotional and just really down and cant quite figure out what to do or how to get out of this rut. I feel so very alone about all of this even though many know that we are having a hard time, no one truly understands or knows what to say or do and its just hard. I hope things start looking up for you and that you start feeling better about everything. Try to remember that it IS going to happen for you! It will, it will!!!!!


----------



## struth

Trishg21 - I'll be popping in later to see your temp from this morning. I so hope that you get the temp rise that you want and that you caught the eggy. Interesting news from your aunt too...! It makes you realise how far things have come - the chances for us can only be better nowadays x

Missangie - I hear everything you are saying about other people not understanding. I told a friend recently about PCOS - I didn't tell her about TTC as such just that I am being investigated for PCOS and that I hadn't had AF for 3 months. Anyway, we are going out tomorrow night and she rang me the other day to ask if I will be driving i.e. are you pregnant and therefore not drinking? It hit me that she really has no idea :-( It seems like such a minor thing but it really hit home. Does that make sense?


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> Trishg21 - I'll be popping in later to see your temp from this morning. I so hope that you get the temp rise that you want and that you caught the eggy. Interesting news from your aunt too...! It makes you realise how far things have come - the chances for us can only be better nowadays x
> 
> Missangie - I hear everything you are saying about other people not understanding. I told a friend recently about PCOS - I didn't tell her about TTC as such just that I am being investigated for PCOS and that I hadn't had AF for 3 months. Anyway, we are going out tomorrow night and she rang me the other day to ask if I will be driving i.e. are you pregnant and therefore not drinking? It hit me that she really has no idea :-( It seems like such a minor thing but it really hit home. Does that make sense?

I have a pregnant friend who started TTC at the same time I did and she knows all about my troubles and she continues to ask me nearly every day are you pregnant yet.. Ohh I think your pregnant.. Run and grab a test.. Your so pregnant... I think she thinks it will make me feel better but it makes it SSSOOOO much worse I just wanna punch her in the face!!!!

For me FF put my O date back in and it thinks I am 19DPO... I don't think I am but I am thinking of maybe testing as my temp is 36.2 and has been the last few days.. Highest it's ever been... Been getting a few AF like cramps and feel like she has come but then when I go to the loo its just CM (sorry TMI!!!!) Have no idea what my body is doing....


----------



## missangie

Struth, yes that makes perfect sense to me. They just dont quite understand unless they have been in our shoes I think. 

Wouldluvabub, I hate that too! I have a friend who does the SAME thing, I wish I would have not told her we were trying. (most others I have told dont do this, thankfully) Keep us updated, I think you should test and just see. However, Im the kind of person that tests like crazy but i know others get really upset by seeing negative tests. If thats you, then maybe just wait a few days and see what happens? fingers crossed for you


----------



## struth

I'm with missangie on this one - I will test at the drop of a hat :haha: but then I would prefer to know and so don't get too upset with bfns. 

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## struth

Can you post your chart again Wouldluvabub?


----------



## Reba

On the Provera my temp has been hovering around 36.2 and FF says I O'd which I know I didn't. So maybe you did wouldluvabub!!

I'll put in my latest numbers for you to take a look at lovlies maybe it'll help sort out your charts :)

Hope everyone is feeling ok. I'm just so anxious to get off the Provera and on to the next cycle. Really hoping I O next time!!


----------



## Reba

Ohh also if you want to share your chart in your signature here's how to do it

Go to Sharing on the top menu
Click on Get Code under the bold Charting Home Page
there is a https:// web address right at the top under Your Charting Home Page Web Address
Copy that address and go back to B&B

You can either just link that in a comment or go to your CP and edit signature.
If you edit signature click on the little paperclip icon with the world behind it and make a hyper-link. Input the address and viola!


----------



## Trishg21

Well my temp stayed the same as it was yesterday :wacko: but that is still a bit higher than my average so I don't know what to think. FF says I havI not yet ovulated. I go get my bloodwork done Tuesday so I guess I will just have to wait it out. I just FEEL like I O'd this month, but then again I thought that last month too. Sigh...


----------



## Lemonflower

Feel so sad!
Saw a specialist doctor today and she confirmed my original 'normal' bloods were yes in the normal range but Eastrogen was at the low end and FH at the high end! She says it's likely with my other symptoms (spots) that I have PCOS. Need a scan to confirm.

Thought my bloods were fine and that i would have a hard time convincing them to book me for scan!

Sorry, I'm not much support for you girls, don't know how to deal with this myself let alone offering advice at the moment!

It can take up to 6 weeks to be booked in for a scan and then a week after for diagnoses though it looks likely!

I'm feeling very sorry for myself!!! OH cried seeing me upset and that's made me feel worse! He's been so good, I hope this doesn't affect us, I feel scared also! :-(


----------



## Reba

Lemonflower 
My bloodwork has always been in the 'normal' range. I have always thought to myself that because the bloodwork was fine it must mean that I am on the low end of the syndrome. Sure I have other symptoms but because they can't do bloodwork and say for sure that I have PCOS I take it as a good sign. I really try to stay positive. I will be come pregnant. I will lose weight and this will all be easy. I totally understand being sorry for yourself. I've been in tears too. Those times are necessary but remember with todays medicine they are doing wonderful things to help women like us have children. It just means that things might be more difficult than for others. :hugs:


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> Feel so sad!
> Saw a specialist doctor today and she confirmed my original 'normal' bloods were yes in the normal range but Eastrogen was at the low end and FH at the high end! She says it's likely with my other symptoms (spots) that I have PCOS. Need a scan to confirm.
> 
> Thought my bloods were fine and that i would have a hard time convincing them to book me for scan!
> 
> Sorry, I'm not much support for you girls, don't know how to deal with this myself let alone offering advice at the moment!
> 
> It can take up to 6 weeks to be booked in for a scan and then a week after for diagnoses though it looks likely!
> 
> I'm feeling very sorry for myself!!! OH cried seeing me upset and that's made me feel worse! He's been so good, I hope this doesn't affect us, I feel scared also! :-(

Hi Lemonflower :hugs: I know exactly how you are feeling - that was me about 2 months ago. I was shocked, sad, weepy, confused, overwhelmed and so many other things. I had one evening on non-stop sobbing. Let yourself do this - cry and cry and then pick yourself up and work out how best to work through the situation. 

TBH I don't understand what she is saying about your bloods - I just know that if you have a high LH to FSH ratio then it is an indication but not a confirmation of PCOS. There are then other people who have normal bloods who have some of the symptoms and hence can be diagnosed that way. It sounds like you may be the latter? Remember though that until you have the scan, nothing is certain. 

There are so many things that they can do - I'm sure that you WILL have a baby one day. PCOS makes it harder but certainly not impossible ..... and the struggle makes us stronger and will mean that we will cherish our babies so much which will ultimately make us better mothers. I truly believe that x x


----------



## missangie

Im sorry you are feeling down LemonFlower, I think we have all been there! It all is just so hard. We have good days and we have bad days. I joke with my hubby about whether I am "Positive Patty" or "Debbie Downer" each day because one day I will be so sad and upset about our journey TTC and thinking that it wont ever happen and wonder why its so hard for us and then there are the days where I am feeling like a BFP is just around the corner, its going to happen for us and it will be the best moment when we finally concieve... Hang in there, we are all here to listen and talk, too!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies :)

Sorry I haven't updated!

So it got the better of me and I did test yesterday but not surprisingly it was a BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!! I am just beginning to think that I haven't O'd yet..??

I have been having lot's of cm though... TMI sorry!! Like to the point where I have to run to the loo... Its crazy... I will post a copy of my chart again and you guys can tell me what you think.. FF took out my O again...

I might have O'd last weekend I am thinking although my temp hasn't risen much I did have Lot's of EWCM and then it turned creamy and I have had LOT'S ever since.. 

I am feeling more positive this month anyway.. I have my appointment on the 22nd and I hope he helps me out.. I just want to be regular I am sick of this big waiting game for AF.. Not knowing if I have O'd.. I just think that is what is putting the most pressure on me.. 

But yeah let me know what you think of my chart..??


----------



## wouldluvabub

I put in some temps for the days when I didnt temp and FF did mark O on the weekend where I had the EWCM.. So that makes me feel a bit better...

I had a friend who was pregnant said one of the first symptoms she got was sharp pains in her lady part:blush: which last night I had just a few n a row and nothing since.. But apart from that I am not experiencing any other symptoms.. So I mean I guess I just gotta wait it out see what my temp does!!

I really do feel like we are ready for another BFP ladies... 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## struth

Yeah - it is possible that you O'd last weekend - you had a couple of low temps and then it looks as if you have had a run of sustained higher temps since then so it is a possibility. Its a shame that you haven't got the temps from that weekend! 

I would love to be the bfp Wouldluvabub! I think I'm out though - I am spotting :-( It started yesterday at 8dpo and so is following the same pattern as every other cycle (it is perhaps even heavier than usual). So I shall expect AF in the next day or two (which also perhaps means a shorter LP again :-( ).


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> Yeah - it is possible that you O'd last weekend - you had a couple of low temps and then it looks as if you have had a run of sustained higher temps since then so it is a possibility. Its a shame that you haven't got the temps from that weekend!
> 
> I would love to be the bfp Wouldluvabub! I think I'm out though - I am spotting :-( It started yesterday at 8dpo and so is following the same pattern as every other cycle (it is perhaps even heavier than usual). So I shall expect AF in the next day or two (which also perhaps means a shorter LP again :-( ).

I REALLY wish I temped that weekend!!!! How annoying!!! Well you seem to have a longer LP with you longer cycles..?? That's a bit strange!!!!

I would love to be the BFP too..

Your spotting could be implant..?? Did ur temp drop???


----------



## struth

Yeah - I'm afraid I had a temp drop too :-( I guess that could be read either way though 0 implantation or AF approaching! I'm pretty sure I'm out though - you know when you just know?

And yes it does seem that my longer cycles have longer LPs. Not sure what that is about? Another thing to mention to the gynae on Tues....!


----------



## wouldluvabub

well they say that you alternate ovaries each time you O.. So maybe 1 is lagging..?? But with the LP I thought that was always the same...

I dunno!!! Hope you figure it out soon.. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Lemonflower

Thank you so much everyone!!
Yesterday was a BAD day though i'm feeling so more more optimistic today.

When we have our babies we will cherish them so much more !!

I have a friend that always moans about her children and says things like, "Never have kids!!!" Makes me angry!
I know we wont be like that after the journey we'd have gone through.

Struth - I hope it's implant spotting and not AF ! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> well they say that you alternate ovaries each time you O.. So maybe 1 is lagging..?? But with the LP I thought that was always the same...
> 
> I dunno!!! Hope you figure it out soon.. Are you having any symptoms?

I hadn't thought of that but it would make sense - especially as I have a cyst on my right ovary..... Hmmmm.... maybe!

I always thought the LP was the same too but mine has been 11, 9, 12 days so far. I guess coming of the pill could be responsible for some of the initial variation though? Given that I've been off it for 7 months now you'd have thought the effects would have worn off by now though!

As for symptoms - I do have tenders boobs (but I get this with AF anyway) and a dull ache in my abdomen (that is my cyst!). I had a few small crammps this morning but other than that - nothing.


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> well they say that you alternate ovaries each time you O.. So maybe 1 is lagging..?? But with the LP I thought that was always the same...
> 
> I dunno!!! Hope you figure it out soon.. Are you having any symptoms?
> 
> I hadn't thought of that but it would make sense - especially as I have a cyst on my right ovary..... Hmmmm.... maybe!
> 
> I always thought the LP was the same too but mine has been 11, 9, 12 days so far. I guess coming of the pill could be responsible for some of the initial variation though? Given that I've been off it for 7 months now you'd have thought the effects would have worn off by now though!
> 
> As for symptoms - I do have tenders boobs (but I get this with AF anyway) and a dull ache in my abdomen (that is my cyst!). I had a few small crammps this morning but other than that - nothing.Click to expand...

Yeah they say that the pill should be outta your system after 6 months, but it can take 12 to regulate your cycle for some people. I guess in the end your body sorts it's self out! 

Do you get any twinges when you O?? Like in a particular side? Say like 1 cycle right then next left?? If so do you know if your shorter cycles have been from the left ovary.. The one without the cyst?? 

Its so hard when early preg symptoms are so similar to AF symptoms.. Ive got very slightly tender boobs and lots of cm but thats about it! 

This is the month I am predicted by 3 different psychic's to conceive or get my BFP..

Have any of you had psychic readings done?


----------



## struth

No - I don't get any ovulation twinges - I wish I did! I'm guessing the shorter ones would be from the left but then that is the one that is supposed to look poly-cystic so I'm not sure! I'm also not sure how that would then also relate to LP length but it is a good theory - perhaps that is what is happening!

So thinking about it - we would be about the same dpo wouldn't we? FF says that I O'd on Friday 24th - so we are both about 8/9dpo? Are you going to test or are you going to wait and see what happens? I hope this is your month!

No - I haven't had any of the readings done. What do you get back - do they just give you a month? Or is it more than that?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah I guess that does make us around the same! 

I only have 1 test left in the house so I plan on waiting it out a bit longer.. especially because I am not really sure if I have O'ed.. I'll keep on temping and see what they do. Then if they stay high I will then test! 

I have this feeling like I will have O'ed this weekend I mean no signs of it.. No increased sex drive or anything but I was going to see DH this weekend (because he works away) And then after work Saturday I was so tired and busy that it got to late and I ended up not going. As soon as it hit 5.30 his knock off time I instantly regretted not going! Then when I jumped into bed I was so sad to be thinking I could have been spending the night in his arm's instead of all alone! And just to extra kick me in the gut I bet my temp will shoot up and I will have missed O!!!

Yeah I got 3 different reading's.. It all depends on who you go to. They offer a range of different thing's.. Brief over views, Like dates and sex but 1 I got was a full in depth one but only about 1 child.. All three that I had were different but they all say around July for conception or BFP and with a boy.. So we will see. I mean I really hope they are correct but I guess you can't read into them.. In a way they are helping me be more positive :)


----------



## Reba

Hi ladies!
I agree it would be so nice to see a BFP on this thread :D
I took my last dose of Provera yesterday so I'm just waiting for af to show up.


----------



## struth

Hope that AF gets you soon Reba (how funny it is to type that!).


----------



## casey1982

I came off the pill mid Nov 2010, and had paragard inserted the day my withdrawal bleeding started. That first bleed lasted only two days, and my cycles have been 20, 34, 34, 34, 37, 26 days long. I really thought it was stabilizing out at 34 days! Now on day 39 with no sign of AF. Pretty sure O was between cd 18-21. BFN three times in last five days. So confused! Got the paragard b/c I want to WTT until I have a ring on my finger although OH has been ready for over a year! (I keep telling him to get on it already LOL)


----------



## wouldluvabub

No idea what's going on but I started to spot today.. I think I'm only about 9dpo.. Temp went from 36.2 and was 36.0 today.. Not a massive drop.. Not really sure what's going on????


----------



## struth

Could be either the start of the dreaded AF or IB! That is the thing with our cycles - AF and pregnancy symptoms are so similar. 

I am spotting too - I'm 10dpo and have been spotting for three days now :-(

I hope that yours is IB but mine is definitely AF!

Keep us posted....!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I think it's af but that makes my LP REALLY short!!! Gahh.... Not another problem!!! If It is af at least this cycle was only 44 days makin it my shortest!!!


----------



## struth

AF - sorry to hear that - at least though you get to start from scratch again and give it another go :hugs: And woohoo :happydance: for a shorter cycle! Let's hope the next one is shorter to ovulation and then that AF takes a holiday.

Hopefully you can hold out for a couple of days and get past 10dpo. I've been spotting now since 8dpo - I'm hoping that she stays away until tomorrow at least so that I can get to 11dpo and have a 10 day LP.... so far so good....!


----------



## wouldluvabub

So spotting slowed for now and temp went up to 36.1 which is .1 higher then yesterday.. Not sure what's going on..???


----------



## struth

I'm still spotting too - and I've had a temp rise this morning. Think I might have slight cold though so could be that. I hope yours is something else! Keep us posted.

I'm really fed up at the moment - I have been this morning for my gynae appointment but it was cancelled :-( as the gynae had rang in sick. They had to rebook me and the next appointment they had was the 2nd August - another 4 weeks wait. I'm not sure I can wait that long. 

On top of that - the OH's first SA came back abnormal. I've just dropped a second one off and am hoping that one is okay but I'm scared stiff. 

Beginning to feel like I can't cope with all this and want to shut the door to it all and make it all go away. Why is it all so hard? Does anyone else ever feel like that?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Totally!!! So sorry Hun for your horrible day!!! Call in sick and spend the day in bed!!! Still just spotting for me.. But feel like it will turn into af.


----------



## Lemonflower

Oh Struth! :hugs2: I know how you feel, I had my little melt down on Saturday didn't I!!! Big hugs! :hugs:

Please stay strong and keep your chin up Hun! This will happen for us! It's just gonna be a harder and longer journey than some women have but it will happen! We'll truly appreciate our children and they will be the biggest reward after everything we've been through!!!

Medicine these days is amazing!! I've been researching found loads of different proceedures they can do!!

Your appointment!! Is there any chance you can call back daily and beg (if needs be) for an appt or cancellation!? 
It's hard isn't it, waiting for appts, tests, potential treatment, if we'll get it, when!!!??
I'm still waiting for my scan appt to come through..... It's driving me crazy!!!!! 

We'll get our BFPs! My friends have told me stories about women they know who have had an ovary removed and only had one cyst ovary left and still become pregnant! Others have become pregnant naturally or with Clomid!! It gives me so much hope!

I really can't wait until one of us gets a BFP!!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Reba

Struth I feel for you! Keep your chin up. I like the idea of calling in sick and staying in bed!
I hope the next sample turns up ok for you! 
:hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Temp went up again to 36.2 spotting still there but mainly when I actually go to the loo! It's brown too not red..
More like the last day of af! I still have that heavy/crampy feeling like it's going to turn Into af but still hasn't! Not sure what's going on! 

What do u guys think?


----------



## Reba

hmm that seems really weird wouldluvabub do you have another dr appt? Maybe talk with your dr about it. Maybe something is wrong? You're in Australia so it's not your summer there... I was going to suggest that maybe in the summer you have lighter periods but it's summer here not there! :haha:


----------



## struth

Thanks for your support ladies - it means a lot. I was very close to calling in sick but managed to drag myself into work and felt better for it. Am still annoyed about yesterday but have regrouped and am feeling a bit better. 

Looks like I may be able to get another appointment in 3 weeks (a week earlier than they said yesterday) so things are looking slightly better than yesterdays.

Wouldluvabub - I am in exactly the same position as you. Still spotting (I think although haven't had any yet this morning (still early!) but my temps have gone mad. If you click on my ticker below it will take you to my chart. 

Not sure what is going on.... maybe I am ill?!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow your chart looks so promising have you tested? How long after implant are you supposed to get a positive test?? I don't know what's going on my spotting has started picking up this arvo but it's still brown. I read implant bleeding is normally brown or pink.. So I guess that's a good thing.. I'm so confused though.. Not going to test going to wait another week see what happens because I still feel like it's going to start any time.


----------



## quin

I came off the pill in September 2010. So far my cycles have been: 41, 40, 47, 33, 31, 31, 35 & 36. Have an appointment with a gynecologist in August, hopefully everything is ok and its just taking time to settle.


----------



## MrsReiver

I've officially lost the plot.

I stepped on the scales yesterday and they said I'd put on 7lbs. Cue tears, tantrums etc etc. By the time DH had calmed me down I was all blotchy, teary and snotty (which was nice as we went to a Garden Party at Holyrood House in the afternoon) and he said - come on, step on the scales and show me.

Yeah - they weren't on the level and I hadn't set them to 0 ... I've actually lost 6 lbs.

Epic. Fail.


----------



## Reba

lol Fluffette thanks for the morning laugh - glad you'd lost 6lbs rather than gained 7!! Congrats!


----------



## Reba

quin said:


> I came off the pill in September 2010. So far my cycles have been: 41, 40, 47, 33, 31, 31, 35 & 36. Have an appointment with a gynecologist in August, hopefully everything is ok and its just taking time to settle.

:wave: Hi quin!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> Wow your chart looks so promising have you tested? How long after implant are you supposed to get a positive test?? I don't know what's going on my spotting has started picking up this arvo but it's still brown. I read implant bleeding is normally brown or pink.. So I guess that's a good thing.. I'm so confused though.. Not going to test going to wait another week see what happens because I still feel like it's going to start any time.

I'm not sure how long actually - I think maybe 5 days or so... I'm making that up though :haha:!

My spotting has slowed down for now... it is so confusing isn't it?


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> I've officially lost the plot.
> 
> I stepped on the scales yesterday and they said I'd put on 7lbs. Cue tears, tantrums etc etc. By the time DH had calmed me down I was all blotchy, teary and snotty (which was nice as we went to a Garden Party at Holyrood House in the afternoon) and he said - come on, step on the scales and show me.
> 
> Yeah - they weren't on the level and I hadn't set them to 0 ... I've actually lost 6 lbs.
> 
> Epic. Fail.

:rofl: Nutter!


----------



## struth

Welcome Quin! Your cycles are not too bad but I guess it is somewhat frustrating, eh?! 

Do you know what your gynae will do?


----------



## MrsReiver

Reba said:


> lol Fluffette thanks for the morning laugh - glad you'd lost 6lbs rather than gained 7!! Congrats!

:D Glad to have made you smile! lol

The way I'm looking at it, I lost 13lbs in the space of an hour. Impressive huh?

Quin - welcome, I hope the Gynae can give you some advice xx


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> lol Fluffette thanks for the morning laugh - glad you'd lost 6lbs rather than gained 7!! Congrats!
> 
> :D Glad to have made you smile! lol
> 
> The way I'm looking at it, I lost 13lbs in the space of an hour. Impressive huh?
> 
> Quin - welcome, I hope the Gynae can give you some advice xxClick to expand...

That is some weight loss Fluffette! Wow - keep that up and you will shrink away to nothing :haha:


----------



## Lemonflower

Welcome Quin! X


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> fluffette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> lol Fluffette thanks for the morning laugh - glad you'd lost 6lbs rather than gained 7!! Congrats!
> 
> :D Glad to have made you smile! lol
> 
> The way I'm looking at it, I lost 13lbs in the space of an hour. Impressive huh?
> 
> Quin - welcome, I hope the Gynae can give you some advice xxClick to expand...
> 
> That is some weight loss Fluffette! Wow - keep that up and you will shrink away to nothing :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:
:rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi Quinn!!

Wow tell me how to loose that much weight!! What's your secret!!!

So for me temp has gone up again to 36.3 highest it's ever been! I think I'm still spotting although just woke up so haven't been to the loo! Never spotted this long before in my life! I'm starting to get hopeful but at the same tome telling myself to stop being silly as I am probably just starting af.. I am going to wait for spotting to stop or I get other symptoms before I test. Otherwise I know I will test get a bfn and then af will start in full force. Plus I'm a bit too nervous to test :) imagine if it was really it!! Wow!! :) lol how r u struth! Imagine if it really was it for both of u's! We would practically be due on the same day!


----------



## Reba

I was totally thinking Struth's chart looked positive!!


----------



## struth

Wouldn't that be great?! 

I have bought a couple of FRERs on my way home from work this evening and plan to use one in the morning if AF has stayed away. My spotting seems to still have slowed but I feel a bit crampy. I guess I will just have to see how it goes in the morning. 

I would love this to be it - imagine not having to worry about gynae appointments and SA results! 

Hey ho - I'm trying to be a realist and convince myself that I will wake up with AF...


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> I was totally thinking Struth's chart looked positive!!

Thanks Reba - trying not to get too excited (but am on the loosing side). I guess I might know some more in the morning (Fx'd)...


----------



## Reba

I would be so excited for you :D hopefully we get double BFP's in the next week or so! But I see your point of not trying to get your hopes up. I tend to do that and it's devastating afterwards.


----------



## wouldluvabub

How long do you normally spot for struth?


----------



## struth

Well, last cycle I spotted for about 6 days before AF arrived but the cycles before it was 3 days. I seem to always start spotting at about 7dpo so the spotting has got longer as my LP has improved. Are you still spotting hon?

Well, I have news.... I just got a faint (but most definitely there) :bfp: on a FRER....! Am being cautious about it as it is still very early but OMG!!!!!! Think I might be in shock and am just going through the motions. This is going to take a bit of time to sink in....


----------



## wouldluvabub

Omg!! Congrats!! I'm way to scared to test just don't wanna see another bfn!!! But yes still spotting. Still just brown and light. Was your spotting brown?!!


----------



## struth

Yup - brown spotting for 6 days (some very tiny bits of pink). I still have a little bit too but it has slowed down. I am worried about it though TBH - I know they say that it is most likely IB and it is fine but seeing as I get it each cycle I'm not sure.... 

I guess I should just keep an eye on it and if it gets worse, call the dr. 

As for you - you should test when you feel like it. I'm not going to push you - I am ok with a bfn so am happy to test but if you would be gutted and would rather wait it out then that is perhaps best. Keep us posted though...


----------



## Lemonflower

Struth!!!!!! I am sooo happy for you!! Many congratulations!!
This has made me smile! 
You so deserve your :BFP: Hun!!!
Xxxx


----------



## Lemonflower

What is a FRER? Lol!!!!!


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> What is a FRER? Lol!!!!!

Thanks lemonflower - just about to break it to the OH!!!

A FRER is a type of pregnancy test - First Response Early Result - they detect pregnancies earlier than some of the others - I claim to be able to detect them 5 days before your period is due. I think they are supposed to be quite reliable too (although I have heard that they do sometimes have evaps).


----------



## anti

So... Af got me today! But my first cycle after bcp was 36 days. Not too bad! Hoping it stays regular!


----------



## wouldluvabub

anti- so sorry af got you! Onto next cycle now!

struth- I can't believe you got your BFP your making me more positive :) How exciting! i think I will test next week!!


----------



## struth

anti said:


> So... Af got me today! But my first cycle after bcp was 36 days. Not too bad! Hoping it stays regular!

Sorry that the old witch turned up for you anti. But 36 days is not bad either. I hope that you settle into a nice routine lenght cycle (or preferably that she doesn't come again for a while!)


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> anti- so sorry af got you! Onto next cycle now!
> 
> struth- I can't believe you got your BFP your making me more positive :) How exciting! i think I will test next week!!

Tell me about it - I can't believe it either. I'm at work and keep forgetting and then remembering. 

Hey if a 35 year old, PCOS with an endometrial cyst can you do - so can you x I hope you get your bfp next week x


----------



## Reba

congrats Struth!!! OMG I'm so happy for you :D 

Anti 36 days isn't too bad :)

OMG yay!!! Struth!!


----------



## struth

Thanks Reba!!! I'm in shock!


----------



## Lemonflower

What did OH say Struth?
You'll still have to visit us from time to time!!


----------



## struth

I think he was somewhat shocked! I just don't think he was expecting it so soon given that I have a gynae appointment coming up and he has just had to repeat his SA due to an abnormal result!!! 

He didn't believe the test initially - I'm not sure if he does yet or not. I had to show him the instructions and the information on how to interpret it. I said I would test again tomorrow to make sure. 

It seemed to be sinking in later but I think he wants to be cautious and not get too excited in case something goes wrong. I'm trying to be the same way too - it just doesn't seem real at the moment.


----------



## struth

Oh - and of course I will visit you and see how you are getting on x


----------



## Reba

I hope nothing goes wrong!

No news to report here af for 3 days now just light though, however horrible cramps.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well temp has risen again! I'm sitting at 36.4 :happydance: spotting has stopped I think! And ladies if this is infact my BFP I will b highly recommending conceive plus lube. That's all we did different this cycle! Oh god I really wanna test but I'm holding strong still. I think I've been having a few other early symptoms but not sure! What about you struth? Any other symptoms?


----------



## Reba

*sigh* send some of that good luck this way!
I need an OV!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Reba I have been taking vitex to try shorten my cycle aswell as a multi b vitamin..?? Not sure if they did anything but I did o on cd 35 or around there anyway so maybe they did help..??? You will get a BFP soon.. Hey this still might not be it for me..


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! Its been a few days since Ive been able to get on here and Im loving the good news! 

Congrats Struth, SO exciting!!!!! 

Wouldluvabub, Im crossing my fingers for you! How great it would be to have two BFP's on this thread so close together! 

Reba, I will send some O vibes your way if you will send some mine ;-)


----------



## Reba

missangie said:


> hi ladies! Its been a few days since ive been able to get on here and im loving the good news!
> 
> Congrats struth, so exciting!!!!!
> 
> Wouldluvabub, im crossing my fingers for you! How great it would be to have two bfp's on this thread so close together!
> 
> Reba, i will send some o vibes your way if you will send some mine ;-)

done!
:)


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! Its been a few days since ive been able to get on here and im loving the good news!
> 
> Congrats struth, so exciting!!!!!
> 
> Wouldluvabub, im crossing my fingers for you! How great it would be to have two bfp's on this thread so close together!
> 
> Reba, i will send some o vibes your way if you will send some mine ;-)
> 
> done!
> :)Click to expand...

I've sent some to both of you too x


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> Well temp has risen again! I'm sitting at 36.4 :happydance: spotting has stopped I think! And ladies if this is infact my BFP I will b highly recommending conceive plus lube. That's all we did different this cycle! Oh god I really wanna test but I'm holding strong still. I think I've been having a few other early symptoms but not sure! What about you struth? Any other symptoms?

I honestly haven't had any symptoms other than spotting (which is normal for me), higher temps (which is not) and no AF. I think that my boobs might be tender now - but then I think I am looking for symptoms now that I know. Oh - I have been bloated but then that often happens to me - my trousers were really tight yesterday though :haha:

Other than that - nothing.


----------



## Lemonflower

I keep hearing about vit B to help AF, does it work?
I'm just taking folic acid and agnus cactus.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I think vit B helped me.. Don't know for sure but I think it did.. When I have taken it I have had my shortest cycles..

As for me Struth I have been getting these little sicky feeling's coming over.. They don't last long but kinda make me go woah.. lol If that makes sense. Nothing else though.. I'll attach my chart and you ladies let me know what you think...


----------



## struth

I've replied on my journal Wouldluvabub - I think it is looking good x


----------



## Reba

I think that is also looking positive wouldluvabub!


----------



## alli.s

hi ladies, do you mind if i join?

I'm Alli, i'm trying for number one i came off the pill (ortho tri cyclen lo) in the middle of may, got a true AF 30 days later and have been doing OPK got my positive yesterday on CD 16 :) how are you all doing?


----------



## Lemonflower

Looking great Wouldluvabub!!! Fx for you!!!

Welcome Alli! Xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Spotting stopped so it lasted 5 days and was very light and brown in colour which from what I have read is what an implant bleed is like! I added is All 35.8 my lowest temps in those days where I didn't test and ff marked o as the monday making me 12 dpo today! Still not testing as I wanna hold out till I'm officially late. Temp was 36.5 today so higher again might be loosing the plot but I feel pregnant.. Was trying not to get to excited but considering my spotting has stopped it's getting harder! I do have light cramps like AF is coming but I have had those the whole time I was spotting...


----------



## Reba

Hi Alli! Welcome ;)


----------



## wouldluvabub

The result's are in...



Still can't believe it :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## Lemonflower

OMG! Congratulations sweetheart! So happy for you! xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks Lemonflower!!!! I think deep down I knew I was preg but was so scared the test would say otherwise!


----------



## Reba

Yay both of you!!!
Very happy for you and can't wait for my turn!

eee :D
Keep us updated!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

EVERYONE use conceive plus lubricant! Seriously I think this really helped!!! Made it fun too!


----------



## missangie

YAY! I had a feeling you were going to get your BFP wouldluvabub! I am loving the good news on here. So excited for you both of you struth and wouldluvabub!!!!

Alright ladies, time for some more BFPs on this thread!!!!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> The result's are in...
> 
> View attachment 233055
> 
> 
> Still can't believe it :)
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9:

Wowzer - they are great lines!!!! Congrats honey! So pleased for you.

Isn't it uncanny how we had a very similar experience?


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> EVERYONE use conceive plus lubricant! Seriously I think this really helped!!! Made it fun too!

We used this too! I said to the OH last night - do you think it made a difference? Who knows - but you are right it did make it fun!


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> YAY! I had a feeling you were going to get your BFP wouldluvabub! I am loving the good news on here. So excited for you both of you struth and wouldluvabub!!!!
> 
> Alright ladies, time for some more BFPs on this thread!!!!

I hope to see lots more bfps on here too x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha ha I know considering implant bleeding is not really the norm I can't believe that even with our irregular cycles our pregnancy's have started out so similar!!! I'm going to call the doctor tomorrow cause I wanna get bloods to confirm even know I got a pretty strong positive :)


----------



## googly

struth said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> EVERYONE use conceive plus lubricant! Seriously I think this really helped!!! Made it fun too!
> 
> We used this too! I said to the OH last night - do you think it made a difference? Who knows - but you are right it did make it fun!Click to expand...

We use preseed - is that the same/a similar thing, do you know?


----------



## wouldluvabub

googly said:



> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> EVERYONE use conceive plus lubricant! Seriously I think this really helped!!! Made it fun too!
> 
> We used this too! I said to the OH last night - do you think it made a difference? Who knows - but you are right it did make it fun!Click to expand...
> 
> We use preseed - is that the same/a similar thing, do you know?Click to expand...

same thing more or less.. Except I think conceive plus is cheaper..?? And you don't have to insert it.. Just use it like normal lube :)


----------



## Heidi

congratualtions ladies!! hope to see you in the Tri sections soon :)


----------



## Reba

Did either of you have enough spotting that you used a tampon or the like? Just curious :)


----------



## struth

I used panty liners but nothing more than that. It was just brown spotting (with a very very small bit of pink). I did use a tampon once but only as I was exercising and didn't want to wear a liner - it wasn't heavy enough really. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## Reba

In case it happens to me! :)
I'm never sure what level of flow is spotting and what is light. I'm thinking that in the past I've always had heavy af flow so the light is what I used to call spotting :) When I went on BCP I was shocked at only needing one heavy tampon every 4-5 hours or so :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah mine was only enough for a panty liner as well! And was always brown that was the weird bit!


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> In case it happens to me! :)
> I'm never sure what level of flow is spotting and what is light. I'm thinking that in the past I've always had heavy af flow so the light is what I used to call spotting :) When I went on BCP I was shocked at only needing one heavy tampon every 4-5 hours or so :)

Ah - I see!!! LOL!

I understand what you mean - my AF before BCP was heavy. On BCP it was lightler but still quite heavy compared to my post BCP AF. I was also a bit unsure what spotting was. I put it down as spotting if it was brown (or just tinged with pink) and was just there when I wiped or left small marks on my panties. If I needed a tampon then I would have called it light. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Hi,

I am sooooooooooooo happy to have found this thread!!

I came off Microgynon last October, and have had very irregular periods ever since!

I had a withdrawl bleed in November, and then had a period in Dec and Jan - which was shocking since I thought it'd take longer! 

This is great I thought! Time to start TTC now my cycles are ''normal''. :haha:

Anyway, didnt see any :witch: until May, and haven't seen her since!

Decided over the weekend that I simply couldn't wait any longer for another period and was going to the doctors all guns blazing! :thumbup:

How are we supposed to TTC when we arent even sure our periods are ever going to get back to normal, or whether we are even ovulating!! :dohh:

I felt like I was waiting for a :bfp: but yet part of me wasnt even sure if I'd ovulated, or whether the delay in :witch: was actually my crazy cycles!!

So, today I went for an appointment and he suggested blood tests before I could even get angry :thumbup:, so I had bloods this morning and am waiting on the results at the end of the week.

Thanks for reading my rant!!! Has anyone else been through this/have any advice as to what might happen next - depending on my results.

Good luck everyone!

Thanks. xxx


----------



## Lemonflower

Hey Bumblebeettc1! Good luck with your bloods! How long do you have to wait for them?

A question to everyone - what fo you do after BD'ing?
Handstands, pillows under the bum, legs in the air, I really want to increase my chances!
Also... How long do you leave, erm... the spermys??
I've just been falling asleep with them there.

Sorry, tried to word this nicely! Lol!

Xx


----------



## alli.s

OH and i use pillows while we are DTD and then after just stay like that for 5- 15 minutes, dunno if it actually helps, ive read contradicting things saying that once he ejaculates that all the spermies go where they need to without raises the legs in the air or pillows or what have you.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Hi!

I use pillows or stick my legs in the air till I get tired!!

Bloods are due at the end of the week!

Good luck all.
xx


----------



## Lemonflower

Hehe I usually put a pillow under myself after BDing and tilt my pelvis up! Lol!


----------



## Reba

Hi BumbleBee

My story is SO similar to yours! Off the pill in March had the withdrawl bleed and then 24 days later another period! I was like aww right :) cycles are awesome.... and over two months later nothing!! I was referred to a gynecologist because I have another cyst in my left ovary and she immediately asked about fertility. Yes we want kids etc so she recommended getting on it right away. I've seen her twice since then and she's given me Provera to induce a period. I just had the Provera induced period and we're hoping I ovulate this cycle. I'm being fast tracked for things due to the cyst so if nothing happens by end of August she's looking into fertility options. Usually you have to wait a year.

I totally agree!! How can you "try" if you aren't ovulating! It's not like we're trying and failing! We can't even try :)

Struth, who just got pregnant on this thread and wouldluvabub also just got pregnant had been trying for over 6 months with irregular cycles. I'm holding out hope still :D


----------



## wouldluvabub

I was a legs in the air for about 10-20 mins girl :)


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> Hi BumbleBee
> 
> My story is SO similar to yours! Off the pill in March had the withdrawl bleed and then 24 days later another period! I was like aww right :) cycles are awesome.... and over two months later nothing!! I was referred to a gynecologist because I have another cyst in my left ovary and she immediately asked about fertility. Yes we want kids etc so she recommended getting on it right away. I've seen her twice since then and she's given me Provera to induce a period. I just had the Provera induced period and we're hoping I ovulate this cycle. I'm being fast tracked for things due to the cyst so if nothing happens by end of August she's looking into fertility options. Usually you have to wait a year.
> 
> I totally agree!! How can you "try" if you aren't ovulating! It's not like we're trying and failing! We can't even try :)
> 
> Struth, who just got pregnant on this thread and wouldluvabub also just got pregnant had been trying for over 6 months with irregular cycles. I'm holding out hope still :D

It WILL happen for you guys - it is so frustrating though isn't it? I was TTC for 7 months before I got my bfp (which actually isn't that long compared to the average stats) but I only had 4 cycles (one lasting 3 months).

I guess the main thing to work out is if you are ovulating during your wonky cycles or not. I was lucky in that I was but the length of my cycle was all over the place. That is why I had to use opks - that is me but other people feel differently - I just had to know when it was coming as I didn't want to miss it. 

I have my FX'd for all you ladies :dust:

Oh and I just lay on my back with my feet on the bed (so my knees we up and pelvis tilted)!!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Reba said:



> Hi BumbleBee
> 
> My story is SO similar to yours! Off the pill in March had the withdrawl bleed and then 24 days later another period! I was like aww right :) cycles are awesome.... and over two months later nothing!! I was referred to a gynecologist because I have another cyst in my left ovary and she immediately asked about fertility. Yes we want kids etc so she recommended getting on it right away. I've seen her twice since then and she's given me Provera to induce a period. I just had the Provera induced period and we're hoping I ovulate this cycle. I'm being fast tracked for things due to the cyst so if nothing happens by end of August she's looking into fertility options. Usually you have to wait a year.
> 
> I totally agree!! How can you "try" if you aren't ovulating! It's not like we're trying and failing! We can't even try :)
> 
> Struth, who just got pregnant on this thread and wouldluvabub also just got pregnant had been trying for over 6 months with irregular cycles. I'm holding out hope still :D

Thanks!!

Had you been having positive OPK's during your mad cycles?

I have had a few smiley faces, but didn't get one last month, then assumed I was out and waited for AF to arrive but she hasnt so am confused as to whether I Ov'd ate and didnt test that day - or whether I actually havent/still might!! :dohh::dohh:

I have ordered cheapy OPK's and they are on their way so am going to use them and hopefully it works out cheaper than clearblue OPK's as they are WAY too expensive to use with wonky cycles!!

Good luck - hope you OV soon! Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## Reba

I've been focusing on watching the CM. My body seems to be trying to OV but not getting there. I haven't tried the OPKs. I've been thinking about it though :) The Dr has also ordered blood tests to check if I have OV'd - if my temp and CM look like I have I'm to go get a blood test done. So far no OV since I've been taking my temp etc.


----------



## struth

I used opks for that very reason bumblebeetcc1 - I wasn't going to but then I kept thinking I might be pregnant as AF hadn't arrived and that did my head in and so I bought opks so that I could know where I was in my cycle. I also temped so I could tell if I had O'd.

People are different - some people don't get on with opks and monitoring their cycles so closely but it would have driven me round the bend if I hadn't!


----------



## Lemonflower

I'm gonna use my cheapy OPKs once my AF eventually shows up!!

Thanks for after BD tips ladies! Lol!

Xx


----------



## Reba

Oh ya I also temp :)


----------



## alli.s

cheap OPK are the best haha


----------



## wouldluvabub

I was going to buy some OPK cause it started getting to me not knowing if I was O'ing but in the end I didn't need to! :)


----------



## alli.s

wouldluvabub said:


> I was going to buy some OPK cause it started getting to me not knowing if I was O'ing but in the end I didn't need to! :)

lucky!!! i bought some and it certainly helped find my OV date loved them for it! now to see if they actually worked.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Thanks for all the tips!!!

My cheapy OPK's came today so am going to start using them to see what's going on - otherwise i'm likely to go mad wondering if anything is happening or not while I wait for AF to show up!

Did any of you ladies have hormone tests and if so what were your results if you don't mind me asking?

I had bloods Monday and go back next week to discuss the results so just wondered what they might say/what they can do for me if something isn't normal !

It would be interesting to know if anyone had irregular post-pill periods, and there wasnt a major problem - simply waiting for your hormones to calm down?

Thanks! Good luck everyone. xx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

struth said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Hi BumbleBee
> 
> My story is SO similar to yours! Off the pill in March had the withdrawl bleed and then 24 days later another period! I was like aww right :) cycles are awesome.... and over two months later nothing!! I was referred to a gynecologist because I have another cyst in my left ovary and she immediately asked about fertility. Yes we want kids etc so she recommended getting on it right away. I've seen her twice since then and she's given me Provera to induce a period. I just had the Provera induced period and we're hoping I ovulate this cycle. I'm being fast tracked for things due to the cyst so if nothing happens by end of August she's looking into fertility options. Usually you have to wait a year.
> 
> I totally agree!! How can you "try" if you aren't ovulating! It's not like we're trying and failing! We can't even try :)
> 
> Struth, who just got pregnant on this thread and wouldluvabub also just got pregnant had been trying for over 6 months with irregular cycles. I'm holding out hope still :D
> 
> It WILL happen for you guys - it is so frustrating though isn't it? I was TTC for 7 months before I got my bfp (which actually isn't that long compared to the average stats) but I only had 4 cycles (one lasting 3 months).
> 
> I guess the main thing to work out is if you are ovulating during your wonky cycles or not. I was lucky in that I was but the length of my cycle was all over the place. That is why I had to use opks - that is me but other people feel differently - I just had to know when it was coming as I didn't want to miss it.
> 
> I have my FX'd for all you ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and I just lay on my back with my feet on the bed (so my knees we up and pelvis tilted)!!Click to expand...

How long were your cycles Struth?

Thanks!
x


----------



## wouldluvabub

alli.s said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> I was going to buy some OPK cause it started getting to me not knowing if I was O'ing but in the end I didn't need to! :)
> 
> lucky!!! i bought some and it certainly helped find my OV date loved them for it! now to see if they actually worked.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## struth

bumblebeettc1 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Hi BumbleBee
> 
> My story is SO similar to yours! Off the pill in March had the withdrawl bleed and then 24 days later another period! I was like aww right :) cycles are awesome.... and over two months later nothing!! I was referred to a gynecologist because I have another cyst in my left ovary and she immediately asked about fertility. Yes we want kids etc so she recommended getting on it right away. I've seen her twice since then and she's given me Provera to induce a period. I just had the Provera induced period and we're hoping I ovulate this cycle. I'm being fast tracked for things due to the cyst so if nothing happens by end of August she's looking into fertility options. Usually you have to wait a year.
> 
> I totally agree!! How can you "try" if you aren't ovulating! It's not like we're trying and failing! We can't even try :)
> 
> Struth, who just got pregnant on this thread and wouldluvabub also just got pregnant had been trying for over 6 months with irregular cycles. I'm holding out hope still :D
> 
> It WILL happen for you guys - it is so frustrating though isn't it? I was TTC for 7 months before I got my bfp (which actually isn't that long compared to the average stats) but I only had 4 cycles (one lasting 3 months).
> 
> I guess the main thing to work out is if you are ovulating during your wonky cycles or not. I was lucky in that I was but the length of my cycle was all over the place. That is why I had to use opks - that is me but other people feel differently - I just had to know when it was coming as I didn't want to miss it.
> 
> I have my FX'd for all you ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and I just lay on my back with my feet on the bed (so my knees we up and pelvis tilted)!!Click to expand...
> 
> How long were your cycles Struth?
> 
> Thanks!
> xClick to expand...

I came off the pill in December 2010 and had my withdrawal bleed. My first cycle was 55 days (there were three points in that cycle I thought I had O'd! It was so frustrating - after the second time, I started using opks!). My next cycle was 29 days (completely surprised me). My third cycle was 88 days - I thought I would go mad. It was during this cycle I went to the drs and they starting looking into things. And then this cycle would have been 29 days.

Whether my cycles were adjusting or not I don't know. As I think I might have said before, I was being investigated for PCOS as my hormones were wonky (my LH was four times by FSH when they are supposed to be roughly even). When they scanned me for PCOS they also found an endometrial cyst too. They were looking into this and saying that I might be prescribed metformin to regulate my cycles when I got my bfp. 

I was so down at one point thinking how unfair it was to have so fewer chances than everyone else. I had forgotten that I DID still have chances - they were just less often. A lady on this forum helped by pointing that out - as long as you are O'ing you have a chance and the odds are that it WILL happen x


----------



## Lemonflower

Bumblebeettc1 - I came off BC in Feb, withdrawal bleed ended 15th Feb and no AF since! :sad: I had bloods and was told by the first doc they were normal but saw a specialist a few weeks later and she said even though my bloods are in the 'normal' range my Eastrogen is at the low end and FH the high end.
Waiting for a scan appt to come but the specialist seems sure I have PCOS as I have other symptoms (my left ovary always has a dull ache also)

Feeling depressed today because I haven't o'd at all for 5 months, know what's wrong with me and scared they won't help me when the problem is identified!

Xx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Lemonflower said:


> Bumblebeettc1 - I came off BC in Feb, withdrawal bleed ended 15th Feb and no AF since! :sad: I had bloods and was told by the first doc they were normal but saw a specialist a few weeks later and she said even though my bloods are in the 'normal' range my Eastrogen is at the low end and FH the high end.
> Waiting for a scan appt to come but the specialist seems sure I have PCOS as I have other symptoms (my left ovary always has a dull ache also)
> 
> Feeling depressed today because I haven't o'd at all for 5 months, know what's wrong with me and scared they won't help me when the problem is identified!
> 
> Xx

:hugs:

Sorry you're feeling so down today. xx If they can identify what is wrong they WILL help you - try not to worry - they wont leave you and do nothing when they know you are TTC. xxx

Have you been using OPK's to detect your OV?

I know clearblue are expensive but i've been using those and have had a few smiley faces (when i did have a period!!), :dohh: so felt reassured that something was going on - even if not very often!

Hope you feel more optimistic tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

I came off the pill in December 2010 and had my withdrawal bleed. My first cycle was 55 days (there were three points in that cycle I thought I had O'd! It was so frustrating - after the second time, I started using opks!). My next cycle was 29 days (completely surprised me). My third cycle was 88 days - I thought I would go mad. It was during this cycle I went to the drs and they starting looking into things. And then this cycle would have been 29 days.

Whether my cycles were adjusting or not I don't know. As I think I might have said before, I was being investigated for PCOS as my hormones were wonky (my LH was four times by FSH when they are supposed to be roughly even). When they scanned me for PCOS they also found an endometrial cyst too. They were looking into this and saying that I might be prescribed metformin to regulate my cycles when I got my bfp. 

I was so down at one point thinking how unfair it was to have so fewer chances than everyone else. I had forgotten that I DID still have chances - they were just less often. A lady on this forum helped by pointing that out - as long as you are O'ing you have a chance and the odds are that it WILL happen x[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that! :flower: 

I guess we do all have to keep looking on the optimistic side. 

I have had cycles of 35 days, 35 days, 98 days (!) 32 days, and now i'm on CD38 and waiting for my bloods, so I guess it isnt as bad as it could be by far.

I'll just hold out for my results next week - keep everything crossed for me!

xx


----------



## googly

struth said:


> bumblebeettc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Hi BumbleBee
> 
> My story is SO similar to yours! Off the pill in March had the withdrawl bleed and then 24 days later another period! I was like aww right :) cycles are awesome.... and over two months later nothing!! I was referred to a gynecologist because I have another cyst in my left ovary and she immediately asked about fertility. Yes we want kids etc so she recommended getting on it right away. I've seen her twice since then and she's given me Provera to induce a period. I just had the Provera induced period and we're hoping I ovulate this cycle. I'm being fast tracked for things due to the cyst so if nothing happens by end of August she's looking into fertility options. Usually you have to wait a year.
> 
> I totally agree!! How can you "try" if you aren't ovulating! It's not like we're trying and failing! We can't even try :)
> 
> Struth, who just got pregnant on this thread and wouldluvabub also just got pregnant had been trying for over 6 months with irregular cycles. I'm holding out hope still :D
> 
> It WILL happen for you guys - it is so frustrating though isn't it? I was TTC for 7 months before I got my bfp (which actually isn't that long compared to the average stats) but I only had 4 cycles (one lasting 3 months).
> 
> I guess the main thing to work out is if you are ovulating during your wonky cycles or not. I was lucky in that I was but the length of my cycle was all over the place. That is why I had to use opks - that is me but other people feel differently - I just had to know when it was coming as I didn't want to miss it.
> 
> I have my FX'd for all you ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and I just lay on my back with my feet on the bed (so my knees we up and pelvis tilted)!!Click to expand...
> 
> How long were your cycles Struth?
> 
> Thanks!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I came off the pill in December 2010 and had my withdrawal bleed. My first cycle was 55 days (there were three points in that cycle I thought I had O'd! It was so frustrating - after the second time, I started using opks!). My next cycle was 29 days (completely surprised me). My third cycle was 88 days - I thought I would go mad. It was during this cycle I went to the drs and they starting looking into things. And then this cycle would have been 29 days.
> 
> Whether my cycles were adjusting or not I don't know. As I think I might have said before, I was being investigated for PCOS as my hormones were wonky (my LH was four times by FSH when they are supposed to be roughly even). When they scanned me for PCOS they also found an endometrial cyst too. They were looking into this and saying that I might be prescribed metformin to regulate my cycles when I got my bfp.
> 
> I was so down at one point thinking how unfair it was to have so fewer chances than everyone else. I had forgotten that I DID still have chances - they were just less often. A lady on this forum helped by pointing that out - as long as you are O'ing you have a chance and the odds are that it WILL happen xClick to expand...

Hey struth, i was going to ask - what happens with your cyst then? You don't need it removed or anything? Just something you can do down the line?


----------



## googly

Lemonflower said:


> Bumblebeettc1 - I came off BC in Feb, withdrawal bleed ended 15th Feb and no AF since! :sad: I had bloods and was told by the first doc they were normal but saw a specialist a few weeks later and she said even though my bloods are in the 'normal' range my Eastrogen is at the low end and FH the high end.
> Waiting for a scan appt to come but the specialist seems sure I have PCOS as I have other symptoms (my left ovary always has a dull ache also)
> 
> Feeling depressed today because I haven't o'd at all for 5 months, know what's wrong with me and scared they won't help me when the problem is identified!
> 
> Xx

Man that sucks Lemonflower! :hugs:

Will be good if you can get it confirmed for sure eh... then there'll be things you can do and hopefully things will feel a bit more proactive! It'll happen dude...:flower:


----------



## struth

googly said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumblebeettc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Hi BumbleBee
> 
> My story is SO similar to yours! Off the pill in March had the withdrawl bleed and then 24 days later another period! I was like aww right :) cycles are awesome.... and over two months later nothing!! I was referred to a gynecologist because I have another cyst in my left ovary and she immediately asked about fertility. Yes we want kids etc so she recommended getting on it right away. I've seen her twice since then and she's given me Provera to induce a period. I just had the Provera induced period and we're hoping I ovulate this cycle. I'm being fast tracked for things due to the cyst so if nothing happens by end of August she's looking into fertility options. Usually you have to wait a year.
> 
> I totally agree!! How can you "try" if you aren't ovulating! It's not like we're trying and failing! We can't even try :)
> 
> Struth, who just got pregnant on this thread and wouldluvabub also just got pregnant had been trying for over 6 months with irregular cycles. I'm holding out hope still :D
> 
> It WILL happen for you guys - it is so frustrating though isn't it? I was TTC for 7 months before I got my bfp (which actually isn't that long compared to the average stats) but I only had 4 cycles (one lasting 3 months).
> 
> I guess the main thing to work out is if you are ovulating during your wonky cycles or not. I was lucky in that I was but the length of my cycle was all over the place. That is why I had to use opks - that is me but other people feel differently - I just had to know when it was coming as I didn't want to miss it.
> 
> I have my FX'd for all you ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and I just lay on my back with my feet on the bed (so my knees we up and pelvis tilted)!!Click to expand...
> 
> How long were your cycles Struth?
> 
> Thanks!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I came off the pill in December 2010 and had my withdrawal bleed. My first cycle was 55 days (there were three points in that cycle I thought I had O'd! It was so frustrating - after the second time, I started using opks!). My next cycle was 29 days (completely surprised me). My third cycle was 88 days - I thought I would go mad. It was during this cycle I went to the drs and they starting looking into things. And then this cycle would have been 29 days.
> 
> Whether my cycles were adjusting or not I don't know. As I think I might have said before, I was being investigated for PCOS as my hormones were wonky (my LH was four times by FSH when they are supposed to be roughly even). When they scanned me for PCOS they also found an endometrial cyst too. They were looking into this and saying that I might be prescribed metformin to regulate my cycles when I got my bfp.
> 
> I was so down at one point thinking how unfair it was to have so fewer chances than everyone else. I had forgotten that I DID still have chances - they were just less often. A lady on this forum helped by pointing that out - as long as you are O'ing you have a chance and the odds are that it WILL happen xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey struth, i was going to ask - what happens with your cyst then? You don't need it removed or anything? Just something you can do down the line?Click to expand...

I really don't know! All the GP told me was that the scan had revealed a thick walled cyst. I was there when she wrote the referral letter and it was only in that she called it an endometrioma. I was hoping to find out more at my appointment with the gynae last week but he cancelled on me. It has been rearranged for next week so I will be asking him them. 

I did speak with my GP after finding out I was pregnant though as I wasn't sure whether to still see the gynae - it was only then I was told that the cyst was 25mm and that it shouldn't impact on the pregnancy. That is all I know... :-(

I need to write a list of questions for the gynae next week - and your questions will be among them!


----------



## Lemonflower

Let us know how you get on Struth 
xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

how is everyone going?


----------



## Reba

I was told that despite having a 3cm cyst pregnancy would be just fine and the gyne would wait until after we'd been pregnant and delivered a baby to remove it.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Well, I'm off for my test results tomorrow.

Wish me luck!

x


----------



## struth

Good luck bumblebeettc1! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## MrsReiver

Good luck! Your story is very similar to me, came off the pill in Jan, had withdrawal bleed, then a period after 35 days and I thought hurrah - back to normal. But alas - nothing since then. GP's referred me and am waitingfor gynae appointment to come through.

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Thanks! Am not really sure what to expect really, but we'll soon see!

When are you likely to have your gynae appt? Do you know what they will test for/look at? 

x


----------



## MrsReiver

Hiya,

I was offered one on Tuesday but it wasn't enough notice for my work unfortunately. I should get one within the next couple of months.

The bloods my GP did came back fairly normal. Very low progesterone which confirms what we already know - I'm not ovulating, and my FSH:LH ratio wasn't _quite_ 1:1. So I imagine the gynae will be looking for any cysts.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Sorry your results werent what you were hoping for. :hugs:

Hope you're able to get another appt, and able to get time off work. Phone in sick if you have to! :haha:

How did you already know you werent ovulating? If you dont mind me asking?

Had you had other tests or did you try OPKs?

xx


----------



## MrsReiver

The blood test results were just what we wanted actually :winkwink: It was such a huge relief to know there wasn't anything hugely drastically wrong with my hormones.

Unfortunately I'm self employed and phoning in sick this week isn't an option :nope: lol

I had been tracking my BBT and CM since January so I knew I wasn't ovulating, no temp spike or EWCM :(


----------



## Reba

Well nothing to report here. I think my thermometer's battery is dying because I've been getting flat line temps pretty much since the start of the cycle. Hopefully I'll get a chance to change the battery or get a new thermometer today.

Hope everyone is well. SO far no change in CM so I know nothing is happening even without knowing for sure the temps are correct.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

fluffette said:


> Good luck! Your story is very similar to me, came off the pill in Jan, had withdrawal bleed, then a period after 35 days and I thought hurrah - back to normal. But alas - nothing since then. GP's referred me and am waitingfor gynae appointment to come through.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow!

Well.......

I had pretty much normal hormone levels except for raised testosterone.

I've been referred to gynae and am seeing someone in 2 weeks (impressed) so will see what happens there then!

Anyone else had raised testosterone? Would that stop/affect my cycles?

Any help would be great! What were your levels if you did?

Flufette - hope you can get another appt soon. Shame you're not able to pull a sickie! :winkwink: Have you been doing OPK's? 

I havent had many symptoms, but have had positive OPK's (smiley clear blue ones)

xx


----------



## MrsReiver

Blurry because my hand was, and still is, shaking


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Blurry because my hand was, and still is, shaking

OMG - are they HCGs?!!!!!!

If so they are super positive! What happened to not ovulating?!


----------



## MrsReiver

Yup, HCG at 1.30pm today, so not even FMU.

I have no idea, I stopped temping and monitoring CM aaaages ago because it was depressing. DH and I haven't been near each other for about 2 weeks because I've had a nasty chest infection and then had back ache. This week I haven't been able to eat until lunchtime, but I thought it was the tummy bug DH and DS had. Then today this little voice suggested I just POAS in case... and there they were.

The second test was with the tiniest dribble of wee because I'd tossed the sample after the first test, as I was expecting a BFN. I mean if I can get a BFN that strong with abotu 2ml of wee....

Bloody hell I need a lie down....

DH nearly passed out when I showed him!


----------



## struth

Congratulations - they are super dark - you are most definitely pregnant!

OMG - how good is that? You must have randomly caught the egg at the right time. When did you last have AF?

So pleased for you - I bet it will take a while to sink in. 

Have a H&H 9 (well probably more like 8 or less) months x


----------



## Reba

Yay! Another one pregnant! This is awesome :) Congrats!!


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> When did you last have AF?

March I think? ROFL

Thanks ladies, I'm so freaking happy! :cloud9: Best bit is going to be talking to my GP and cancelling gynae!!


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> When did you last have AF?
> 
> March I think? ROFL
> 
> Thanks ladies, I'm so freaking happy! :cloud9: Best bit is going to be talking to my GP and cancelling gynae!!Click to expand...

:rofl: so you have no idea how far gone you are? 

I guess you will need a scan to date it?


----------



## MrsReiver

Right, sat down with my diary, and checked out my temps until the end of June and put ovulation on the 15th of June which makes me about 7 weeks, so if I'm right we're bump buddies Struth!! :happydance:


----------



## struth

Woo hoo!!! Bump buddies!

So pleased for you - I'm actually envious! I would have loved to have got to 7 weeks without knowing!!!! LOL! The last two weeks have dragged....!


----------



## MrsReiver

Not quite as good as last time - made it to 15 weeks without knowing. :blush:

So here's to spring 2012 babies!


----------



## Reba

Totally off topic...

ok advice - I went to the washroom today second time and a huge glob of cm with two big brown clots in it was on the toilet paper when I wiped! Is this pre-OV stuff? The only time I remember spotting in the middle of a cycle was like actual little bit of blood.


----------



## wouldluvabub

fluffette said:


> Right, sat down with my diary, and checked out my temps until the end of June and put ovulation on the 15th of June which makes me about 7 weeks, so if I'm right we're bump buddies Struth!! :happydance:

OMG Congrats!!!! Thats such great news!:happydance: 3 BFP's on this thread in like a month! and we are all due around the same time.. This thread must be lucky! I am so sure the rest of you ladies are not far behind!


----------



## alli.s

Reba said:


> Totally off topic...
> 
> ok advice - I went to the washroom today second time and a huge glob of cm with two big brown clots in it was on the toilet paper when I wiped! Is this pre-OV stuff? The only time I remember spotting in the middle of a cycle was like actual little bit of blood.

sounds almost like pregnancy?


----------



## missangie

LOVE all the BFP on here! Hope that means its a lucky thread and your luck will rub off on me ;-)

4DPO here and hoping for a BFP our first round of clomid. Either way though, I am just THRILLED to have finally O'd. I will probably start testing 10DPO, we'll see. (I have a million ICs that I know will tempt me!) I keep thinking that it will be so beyond great if we got our BFP this month because next weekend were are going to the beach to celebrate our 2nd anniversary. I have this idea that if I test next friday and see a BFP then I can call the hotel we are staying at and have them put a sign in our room saying Congrats Daddy or something like that and thats how I can tell my OH. Too good to be true, Im sure but it sure would be perfect!! I will continue to dream until the evil witch shows!!


----------



## Reba

yay missangie! Hope it works for you! Glad you finally O'd :)


----------



## Reba

alli.s said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic...
> 
> ok advice - I went to the washroom today second time and a huge glob of cm with two big brown clots in it was on the toilet paper when I wiped! Is this pre-OV stuff? The only time I remember spotting in the middle of a cycle was like actual little bit of blood.
> 
> sounds almost like pregnancy?Click to expand...

Or maybe the O bleeding people talk about? Or a really early period? My thermometer's battery was dead so I don't have accurate temps for the last few weeks... if it is an early period then it's really early. However, if it does turn out to be a period that means that I O'd on my own!! *sigh* I guess time will tell.


----------



## struth

Fluffette -15 weeks! :haha: How funny! I guess that is because of your wonky cycles?

Reba - sounds like O bleed - and looking at your chart it could be too. Your temps have taken a dive. I hope they they head back up again tomorrow. Get BD'ing just in case!!!!

Missangie - :happydance: for O!! FX'd you caught the super strong clomid eggy and you can celebrate both things next weekend x


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Fluffette -15 weeks! :haha: How funny! I guess that is because of your wonky cycles?
> 
> Reba - sounds like O bleed - and looking at your chart it could be too. Your temps have taken a dive. I hope they they head back up again tomorrow. Get BD'ing just in case!!!!
> 
> Missangie - :happydance: for O!! FX'd you caught the super strong clomid eggy and you can celebrate both things next weekend x

Nah, I was on the pill and was still getting withdrawal bleeds every 4 weeks. 

Reba, I agree it does sound like OV, so grab DP and get BDind :D and Misangie, that's fab!! Have a lovely weekend :D


----------



## struth

Oh! What a shock! How did you find out then? 

Am so pleased for you!!!


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Oh! What a shock! How did you find out then?
> 
> Am so pleased for you!!!

I'd been sick every morning and was putting on weight, went to the GP and he did a pregnancy test which came back neg, so he referred me for an ultrasound to see if I had gallstones. The morning of my scan - about 2 weeks later -I thought I'd just do a test to be sure, and there it was. Two blue lines. So I cancelled the appointment, got an emergency one at the GP and he examined me and concluded I was about 12 weeks, a scan the next week put me at 15 weeks. So at 12 weeks pregnant I had sat in the GP and had a BFN :dohh:

So yeah, me and pregnancy is clearly destined to be a little bit complicated rofl.


----------



## wouldluvabub

That's crazy!!! You must have been shocked


----------



## Reba

fluffette said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Fluffette -15 weeks! :haha: How funny! I guess that is because of your wonky cycles?
> 
> Reba - sounds like O bleed - and looking at your chart it could be too. Your temps have taken a dive. I hope they they head back up again tomorrow. Get BD'ing just in case!!!!
> 
> Missangie - :happydance: for O!! FX'd you caught the super strong clomid eggy and you can celebrate both things next weekend x
> 
> Nah, I was on the pill and was still getting withdrawal bleeds every 4 weeks.
> 
> Reba, I agree it does sound like OV, so grab DP and get BDind :D and Misangie, that's fab!! Have a lovely weekend :DClick to expand...

Thanks ladies! I jumped DH last night and told him to be ready for more action tonight too!


----------



## Reba

Ok so update. This morning the CM is definitely EW, however it is tinged with light red. 
BD'd last night because I'd been thinking about it all day and then with the CM clots and change to EWCM I figured OMG maybe this is it!!

I figured out how to discard the temps in FF. For the start of my cycle after Provera the thermometer's battery was dying. My temp is usually around 36.0 so even yesterday's temp was a dive. Today it is back up at 36.0 so hopefully tomorrow it is still going up. I'm so excited just at the possibility of O'ing - it's been so long!!


----------



## struth

Reba - I so hope that this is O and that you also catch the egg :dust:


----------



## Reba

Oh me too struth. I've told DH that I'm happy with an O - not worried about catching the egg that would just be icing on the cake. An O would put me over the moon :) Hence why... it was 6am and I was up wide awake! Took my temp and couldn't go back to sleep lol


----------



## Trishg21

fluffette- Congratulations!!! That is so crazy to hear, but I am thrilled for you!


----------



## missangie

trish, how are you doing?? I dont think Ive seen an update from you in awhile?


----------



## Trishg21

missangie said:


> trish, how are you doing?? I dont think Ive seen an update from you in awhile?

I am doing well thank you! Yeah I have been a little MIA while trying to pull myself together. I was also out of town for 10 days.

I am doing much better. I went to my doctor and had a long talk and we decided that I was going to go back on my medication (anxiety). I had gotten off when we started trying but as it turns out I did not handle it too well :haha: 

It is a little bit of a risk, but as my doctor said so is being pregnant and feeling the way I was feeling. My head is on much straighter now.

I just started my 3rd round of clomid today. BFN last month but I am just happy that I ovulated and my period started without any help. I am feeling really confident about this month :happydance:

How have you all been? I need to go back in the thread and try to catch up on all I missed!


----------



## missangie

yay! Glad to hear you are in better spirits and feeling good about this cycle!


----------



## Trishg21

Ah! And I see that Struth and WouldLuvaBub also got their BFPs! That is so wonderful! Geez I go away and miss everything :haha: Massive congrats to all!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Trishg21 said:


> Ah! And I see that Struth and WouldLuvaBub also got their BFPs! That is so wonderful! Geez I go away and miss everything :haha: Massive congrats to all!

Thanks so much hun! It's lovely to see you are doing better now!


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Ah! And I see that Struth and WouldLuvaBub also got their BFPs! That is so wonderful! Geez I go away and miss everything :haha: Massive congrats to all!

Thanks Trishg21!

It is good to see you back - let's hope you join us soon in the first trimester boards! It would be great to see you over there x


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Flufette - OMG!!!!!! 

Congratulations!!!! I am so pleased!! Here's you thinking you didn't ovulate!! 

Happy & healthy 8 more months!! 

Will update when have gynae appt in 1 week. Xx


----------



## Reba

Hi Trishg21 welcome back!
Glad you have sorted yourself out and are feeling much better. Yay for your third round of clomid! I hope this is the round for you!!


Hey Ladies,
My update... still not sure if I did O or not. Because I don't have any reliable temps from CD 1-14 FF isn't sure. TBH I feel like I have... but I also don't want to get my hopes up and then be crushed if my temp goes down. I'm staying positive and envisioning my little egg being met by a chorus of cheers from little :spermy: What also complicates things is I changed my temp taking time from 7:30am to 6am so I can't even go back and look at last "cycle" to see what is different or the same lol! 

Oh well, I guess wait and see. I'll keep working away at my homework and head off to the gym for some light cardio. Now of course, I'm worried that If I do my regular workout I'll somehow harm anything good that might be happening in there! :dohh:


----------



## missangie

Hi everyone, my POAS obsession has begun. I tested yesterday and it was only 8dpo, silly i know. definitely BFN. I tested again this morning thinking it would for sure be BFN too but right after 5 min (it says to check results after 5 min so I set timer and hopped in shower) I got out and saw the faintest line but its there. I showed DH and he first kinda got mad that I was testing so early but then said he saw a second line. he sent me a message at work later today saying he is very encouraged about this cycle for us... Definitely not celebrating as it was barely there and I have had an evap on the ICs before. Cant wait to pee tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## Reba

That's exciting missangie! 
Keep us posted!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow!! I hope this is it for you!!! How exciting will keep checking back to see how you go!! This thread is lucky!


----------



## missangie

I couldnt wait, I came home from work and held my pee for 3 hours and tested on another IC and got a faint positive but it was darker then this morning. Ran out and got an answer test and took it just now. BFP! Two pink lines, faint positive but 100% positive. 

Prayers for darker lines and most importantly a growing, healthy, sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Reba

Yay!! Congrats! 
I hope I follow you all soon! :)


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> I couldnt wait, I came home from work and held my pee for 3 hours and tested on another IC and got a faint positive but it was darker then this morning. Ran out and got an answer test and took it just now. BFP! Two pink lines, faint positive but 100% positive.
> 
> Prayers for darker lines and most importantly a growing, healthy, sticky bean!!!!

OMG!!:happydance::happydance:

Missangie! What great news. I so hope that you have a super sticky bean! Woo hoo for clomid!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lemonflower

Hi guys!

Many congrates Missangie! Really pleased for you!!!
This thread is so positive at the moment!! I love it and really wanna join you pregnant ladies soon!

I had my ultrasound scan on the 18th July. It looks likely I have PCOS:-( though I'm returning to my doctors next Wed 3rd Aug (mine and OH anniversary) to have it confirmed. Feeling really sorry for myself and I bit scared they may tell me I have other things wrong with me. I don't even know what they will do with me!! Any one in the UK know what they will suggest. My last doctor said she'll prescribe Clomid next year because I'm young and not been trying for a year yet!! I'm CD167 and so frustrated!!

Missangie, I noticed you've been TTC since April 10 are you from the UK? How were you prescribed Clomid!!

I'm a very impatient person anyway and hates waiting for anything, really hope they don't make me wait more months until they will help us!

Sorry to be negative and whiney! Can't really vent or ask questions like this to anyone else!!

xxx

I had


----------



## wouldluvabub

missangie said:


> I couldnt wait, I came home from work and held my pee for 3 hours and tested on another IC and got a faint positive but it was darker then this morning. Ran out and got an answer test and took it just now. BFP! Two pink lines, faint positive but 100% positive.
> 
> Prayers for darker lines and most importantly a growing, healthy, sticky bean!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Lemonflower said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Many congrates Missangie! Really pleased for you!!!
> This thread is so positive at the moment!! I love it and really wanna join you pregnant ladies soon!
> 
> I had my ultrasound scan on the 18th July. It looks likely I have PCOS:-( though I'm returning to my doctors next Wed 3rd Aug (mine and OH anniversary) to have it confirmed. Feeling really sorry for myself and I bit scared they may tell me I have other things wrong with me. I don't even know what they will do with me!! Any one in the UK know what they will suggest. My last doctor said she'll prescribe Clomid next year because I'm young and not been trying for a year yet!! I'm CD167 and so frustrated!!
> 
> Missangie, I noticed you've been TTC since April 10 are you from the UK? How were you prescribed Clomid!!
> 
> I'm a very impatient person anyway and hates waiting for anything, really hope they don't make me wait more months until they will help us!
> 
> Sorry to be negative and whiney! Can't really vent or ask questions like this to anyone else!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had

I'm in Australia so I can not be any help in relation your UK questions but I have PCOS too and I got my BFP without any help from medications so it CAN happen!!! Don't loose hope! I will keep my fingers crossed for you but the way this thread is going you will get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Many congrates Missangie! Really pleased for you!!!
> This thread is so positive at the moment!! I love it and really wanna join you pregnant ladies soon!
> 
> I had my ultrasound scan on the 18th July. It looks likely I have PCOS:-( though I'm returning to my doctors next Wed 3rd Aug (mine and OH anniversary) to have it confirmed. Feeling really sorry for myself and I bit scared they may tell me I have other things wrong with me. I don't even know what they will do with me!! Any one in the UK know what they will suggest. My last doctor said she'll prescribe Clomid next year because I'm young and not been trying for a year yet!! I'm CD167 and so frustrated!!
> 
> Missangie, I noticed you've been TTC since April 10 are you from the UK? How were you prescribed Clomid!!
> 
> I'm a very impatient person anyway and hates waiting for anything, really hope they don't make me wait more months until they will help us!
> 
> Sorry to be negative and whiney! Can't really vent or ask questions like this to anyone else!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had

Hey lemonflower - I'm still not sure if I have PCOS or not. I was undergoing tests but got pregnant before the diagnosis could be completely confirmed. I do have the symptoms though - skin, hair, irregular cycles, etc etc....

Anyway, my GP referred me to a specialist and said that the specialist would probably put me on metformin for starters. It is worth having a read up about it - whereas clomid works on ovulation only, metformin works on all other symptoms i.e. you are supposed to come more regular, your skin is supposed to get better etc. 

It might be you are put on metformin then for a while to see if that works. If not, they could then try clomid. 

It is difficult though as practice seems to vary so much between drs within the UK (let alone between the UK and abroad!). 

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## missangie

Lemonflower said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Many congrates Missangie! Really pleased for you!!!
> This thread is so positive at the moment!! I love it and really wanna join you pregnant ladies soon!
> 
> I had my ultrasound scan on the 18th July. It looks likely I have PCOS:-( though I'm returning to my doctors next Wed 3rd Aug (mine and OH anniversary) to have it confirmed. Feeling really sorry for myself and I bit scared they may tell me I have other things wrong with me. I don't even know what they will do with me!! Any one in the UK know what they will suggest. My last doctor said she'll prescribe Clomid next year because I'm young and not been trying for a year yet!! I'm CD167 and so frustrated!!
> 
> Missangie, I noticed you've been TTC since April 10 are you from the UK? How were you prescribed Clomid!!
> 
> I'm a very impatient person anyway and hates waiting for anything, really hope they don't make me wait more months until they will help us!
> 
> Sorry to be negative and whiney! Can't really vent or ask questions like this to anyone else!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had

Thank you!! Im in the US. We have been trying since April 2010 and I saw the doctor in August 2010 because I hadnt gotten my period, they pretty much told me to wait. I went again in October and they since i had only one period from April-October they decided to start all the testing. I got a bunch of bloodwork done, internal ultrasound and then a few months later they had my hubby do SA and me do more bloodwork and I dont have PCOS i guess I just dont ovulate... and then in June (or May?) I had an HSG done and after that they gave me clomid. 

Good luck to you, be persistent with your doctors! You will get your BFP, maybe you will get it while you wait for help from the drs!!


----------



## Reba

Yay Missangie! I'm so excited for you.

Lemonflower - I think what struth said summed it up. It depends on the dr. I have pcos and my gynecologist has no fears about mr getting pregnant. She in fact told me it would happen. She will be putting me on meds around September if nothing happens for us by then. Keep your chin up it is possible :)

My update!

OMG I OV'd!! With the super high temps discarded from earlier in the month it's saying 4 dpo, however, if I discard all the temps from the beginning of the month it would be 6 dpo!! So I'm going to go with 4 so that I'm not stressing myself out unnecessarily. I'm trying to decide when to go and get a blood test done to check for progesterone. I'm thinking 4 days post O I should have enough in my system to show that I have O'd. My temps are still fairly low though so maybe I don't have enough! ugh! Either way :happydance: FF is saying I O'd! First time since BCP in March!! Woo!


----------



## Trishg21

I already posted in the clomid thread but congrats again Miss Angie! 1st round of Clomid too! Wow!


----------



## Lemonflower

Thanks ladies!!!! Will keep you up to date!

Will look into Metformin, researched Clomid inside and out but will look into Met too!!

Oooo Reba, you've O'vd!!! Good luck hunni!

xx


----------



## Reba

Thanks Lemonflower!! :happydance: I've heard that Metformin helps those with PCOS to lose weight. I haven't looked into them much because the Dr said after the summer if nothing happens we'll talk about that. So I'm not wanting to get my head into that just yet :) 

I just came back from getting a blood test. The dr gave me a recurring one to get done when I think I've O'd. It measures the progesterone levels. So I'm crossing my fingers that the blood test also says I O'd!! Anything between 2 and 10 is good!

We had super fun :sex: at the right times so fingers crossed :)


----------



## Reba

Ladies!!!
My temp dropped significantly today! Like lower than it has ever been. errm!?!?!?

I had a headache yesterday and woke with the same one today. So I think I'm fighting a migraine. I've had tylonal. I'm really not sure what to think of the huge temp drop!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Reba said:


> Ladies!!!
> My temp dropped significantly today! Like lower than it has ever been. errm!?!?!?
> 
> I had a headache yesterday and woke with the same one today. So I think I'm fighting a migraine. I've had tylonal. I'm really not sure what to think of the huge temp drop!

Reba try not to worry about the temp dip! 

It can be any number of things.. Including the fact that your not feeling the best with your headache. 

It's not so much what one temp does but the pattern. But it could be a implant dip also. I had one with my BFP.. After the dip my temp rose .1 everyday until I tested. 

Try to relax. Just wait it out see what your temp does tomorrow..


----------



## Reba

Thanks hon I keep forgetting that one temp doesn't make a huge difference in the over scheme of things. I'll keep temping and hopefully it's a one day occurrence :)


----------



## smillie0

Hello All,

I am new and I have been trawling my way through this thread, when I got to page 40 and realised I wasn't even half way through I thought I would message just post instead. I hope that I won't annoy anyone by repeating questions already asked earlier in the thread.

I am not currently TTC but I came off the pill (after 10+ years on various different pills) in June and had my breakthrough bleed which lasted 3-4 days (the normal amount of time and usual flow).

I started charting at the beginning of this breakthrough bleeding and according to Ovuview (sim to FF) I have had one 27 day cycle with no sign of ovulation, AF was light and could almost be described spotting. This cycle I am on day 20, yesterday I started spotting but again not exactly AF, given that last cycle AF lasted only 3 days, i am making the assumption that I will have a 23 day cycle roughly. Having not O I cannot comment on my LP.

In the first cycle my cervix was all over the place as was my CM and I am pretty certain I did not ov as I had no temp rise or EWCM either. This cycle I had more consistent Cervix and CM has increased and decreased almost textbook but without getting to EW and no rise in temp so another month with no O.

I am hoping to start TTC this time next year and was just going to let nature restore my body but having read all the posts on here I am starting to wonder whether I should be more concerned about the fact I am not O'ing. I guess I must be a bit concerned as I decided to look it up this morning but I was going to let at least three cycles lapse before trying anything now 6 months seems like a very short amount of time for not doing anything in!

I already am wheat, gluten, dairy, alcohol, caffeine free and low yeast, sugar. I am looking at reducing my soy as it can affect your hormone levels in a negative way. I also already take multi vits, vit c, vit d complex and probiotics, drink as much water as I can and eat a healthy diet with lots of veg etc.

I am considering a cleanse to get rid of excess hormones in my body either via milk thistle (recommended in this thread) or through a fertility cleanse pack. At the same time I don't really want my periods back as I went on the pill as a teen because they were so awful and so long I couldn't function when AF visted and I am scared that they will return with vengeance, I am sorry if I sound naive but i was so ill I was physically sick and doubled over in agony or fainting from the pain, can you blame me for not wanting them back! 

That said and attempting to look at the bigger picture stress can stop you from ovulating and although I am stressed through other sources I am not stress regarding my AF or lack there of. TTC can become very stressful and put a strain on your relationship maybe being proactive now will save us from heartache and stress down the road.

So My question is in hindsight would any of you ladies started to do something about regulating your hormones sooner?
What would you recommend I do from here in terms of my options moving forward?

I value your opinions ladies

Thank you for taking the time to read my Looonngg post!

Hannaxxx


----------



## smillie0

Reba said:


> Ladies!!!
> My temp dropped significantly today! Like lower than it has ever been. errm!?!?!?
> 
> I had a headache yesterday and woke with the same one today. So I think I'm fighting a migraine. I've had tylonal. I'm really not sure what to think of the huge temp drop!

Lots of things can cause a temp drop including sleeping with your mouth open, sleeping in a cooler room (I went camping my temp dropped considerably) I also find that sleeping with my arms outside the covers makes a big difference too, noting these things down on your chart may give you a better idea of why it suddenly dropped, Saying that it looks like the medication you took could be the cause as it reduces fever so likely reduced your temp, so you already know why!

But like wouldluvabub one low temp is nothing to worry about, just keep charting.

Hannaxxx


----------



## Reba

Hi smillie0
I didn't do anything with my hormones I just waited for them to sort themselves out. In the last 4 months I've had one O since coming off birth control - that's the most recent one. The only thing I did do was end the last cycle with Provera. A progesterone pill to force a period. My gyno wanted that because no period for too long can lead to problems. 

I wish you the best! This is a great thread for support!

Thanks for your advice. I'd discussed with DH about the tylonal and reducing fevers having an affect on my BBT. I'm sure the drastic drop had something to do with that - if not it would be a great time for a implantation temp drop! :)


----------



## Lemonflower

Hi all

Been diagnosed with pcos today which is what I pretty much knew!
No other issues....
Got a blood test tomorrow to check cholesterol and Rhubella immunisation and other half is going to his docs later today to either discuss and do a SA.
My doc said he's referring me to a gyne/fertility specialist. I asked him how long it will be and he wasn't sure! Really hope it's soon but I can see on this forum it can take months.

Me and OH are being optimistic though just hope things are moved along quickly!

Xx


----------



## struth

Lemonflower - sorry to hear that you got the diagnosis but I know you were expecting it. At least you are on a path now to having something done about it. My gyne appointment was only about 4 weeks from referral - not too bad. Let me know how you get on - I'd be interested to hear what they decide for you. I think it is likely that I will be back on the TTC board soonish and I will need to ask for another referral to the gyne as he pretty much sent me away as I was pregnant (which I guess you can understand but I still wanted to know if I had PCOS). It would be good to hear what yours recommends x


----------



## Reba

My referral took 4 weeks. I'd already been to see the gyno 2 years ago though so it might have been sped up because she knew me? She's also indicated to me that when I get pregnant she'll wish me well but doesn't want to see me.


----------



## Lemonflower

Yeah I will keep you updated! I can live with 4 weeks I think! 

OH went to his doctors today and they gave him a pot to do a SA. He is annoyed because the hospital (where he needs to drop it off) is only open 9-3 and it means he'll be a tiny bit late to work by the time he drops it off! He said that he'd do it after our hol (we go away to Greece in Saturday for a week!!) I had a major hissy fit that involved, cursing, crying and screaming! It was pretty Oscar winning!! I was like "all you need to do in this whole process is *explicit* in a *explicit*ing pot, drop it off and BD lots!! I'm having all sorts done to my body"!!!! Bloody men, no idea what we're going through sometimes!!!!
Anyways 2 hours later he has now agreed to "do his thing" and drop it off.
They said it needs to be delivered 2 hours after collecting the sample and the results then come within 48hours. As it's Thursday and we're off on our hols on Saturday we may miss them but at least they're done!
I go to a different doctors to my OH so apparently he needs to ask for a written report and I can pass it on to mine. Does this sound right? What does the SA actually test for? Movement? Quantity? Does he call for results or go in?


----------



## Lemonflower

Why does your specialist not want to see you when you get pregnant Reba???


----------



## Lemonflower

smillie0 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new and I have been trawling my way through this thread, when I got to page 40 and realised I wasn't even half way through I thought I would message just post instead. I hope that I won't annoy anyone by repeating questions already asked earlier in the thread.
> 
> I am not currently TTC but I came off the pill (after 10+ years on various different pills) in June and had my breakthrough bleed which lasted 3-4 days (the normal amount of time and usual flow).
> 
> I started charting at the beginning of this breakthrough bleeding and according to Ovuview (sim to FF) I have had one 27 day cycle with no sign of ovulation, AF was light and could almost be described spotting. This cycle I am on day 20, yesterday I started spotting but again not exactly AF, given that last cycle AF lasted only 3 days, i am making the assumption that I will have a 23 day cycle roughly. Having not O I cannot comment on my LP.
> 
> In the first cycle my cervix was all over the place as was my CM and I am pretty certain I did not ov as I had no temp rise or EWCM either. This cycle I had more consistent Cervix and CM has increased and decreased almost textbook but without getting to EW and no rise in temp so another month with no O.
> 
> I am hoping to start TTC this time next year and was just going to let nature restore my body but having read all the posts on here I am starting to wonder whether I should be more concerned about the fact I am not O'ing. I guess I must be a bit concerned as I decided to look it up this morning but I was going to let at least three cycles lapse before trying anything now 6 months seems like a very short amount of time for not doing anything in!
> 
> I already am wheat, gluten, dairy, alcohol, caffeine free and low yeast, sugar. I am looking at reducing my soy as it can affect your hormone levels in a negative way. I also already take multi vits, vit c, vit d complex and probiotics, drink as much water as I can and eat a healthy diet with lots of veg etc.
> 
> I am considering a cleanse to get rid of excess hormones in my body either via milk thistle (recommended in this thread) or through a fertility cleanse pack. At the same time I don't really want my periods back as I went on the pill as a teen because they were so awful and so long I couldn't function when AF visted and I am scared that they will return with vengeance, I am sorry if I sound naive but i was so ill I was physically sick and doubled over in agony or fainting from the pain, can you blame me for not wanting them back!
> 
> That said and attempting to look at the bigger picture stress can stop you from ovulating and although I am stressed through other sources I am not stress regarding my AF or lack there of. TTC can become very stressful and put a strain on your relationship maybe being proactive now will save us from heartache and stress down the road.
> 
> So My question is in hindsight would any of you ladies started to do something about regulating your hormones sooner?
> What would you recommend I do from here in terms of my options moving forward?
> 
> I value your opinions ladies
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read my Looonngg post!
> 
> Hannaxxx

Hi Smillie!

Welcome! 

Firstly I've been taking Milk Thistle as I'd been advised that it cleanses your liver and body of the pill. My opinion is that the pill actually leaves your body 48 hours after the last pill, that's why some women can get pregnant by missing only one pill! I cursed taking the pill and researched it inside and out and asked many medic professions and they agree that it does leave your system after 48 hours!

In answer to your question I can give you my experience and opinion again. I came off BC in Feb, had a withdrawal bleed and no AF since. Mine and OHs plan was to get my body "cleansed" of the pill and my periods regulated by June when we wanted to start to TTC. Went to the docs numerous times between Feb - now and finally after bloods and scans I've been diagnosed with pcos today.
I'm glad I came off BCP 3 months before TTC (though we panicked and actually moved TTC forward to May due to no Ovulation) if i hadn't I would only now be going through the testing process and prob be more frustrated!
I would recommend any lady who is planning a baby to come off any chemical BC and see how your body reacts... Use condoms until the date you want to TTC that way you can save yourself a lot more stress if there something that can delay trying to concieve. Also in the majority of cases when nothing is wrong the time will give you a chance to see what your body is doing, check your CM, temps, Cycle dates and so on so you can be more prepared when the right time for TTC comes!

Xx


----------



## Trishg21

Sorry about the diagnosis Lemon Flower :( PCOS can be a real pain. Hopefully all goes well with your appointment and they get you on the right track!


----------



## Lemonflower

Thankyou Trishg21


----------



## Reba

Lemonflower said:


> Why does your specialist not want to see you when you get pregnant Reba???

She's a gynecologist who specializes in fertility so when I get pregnant she calls her job done! I'm sure if I begged her to let me stay she would. We'll have to see when the time comes :)

I love your description of your hissy fit :D I could totally see myself doing that if my DH refused to do his part. I've already complained to him about all the blood tests, surgery, etc that I've had to go through. All he's had to do is :sex: :dohh:


----------



## smillie0

Lemonflower said:


> Hi Smillie!
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Firstly I've been taking Milk Thistle as I'd been advised that it cleanses your liver and body of the pill. My opinion is that the pill actually leaves your body 48 hours after the last pill, that's why some women can get pregnant by missing only one pill! I cursed taking the pill and researched it inside and out and asked many medic professions and they agree that it does leave your system after 48 hours!
> 
> In answer to your question I can give you my experience and opinion again. I came off BC in Feb, had a withdrawal bleed and no AF since. Mine and OHs plan was to get my body "cleansed" of the pill and my periods regulated by June when we wanted to start to TTC. Went to the docs numerous times between Feb - now and finally after bloods and scans I've been diagnosed with pcos today.
> I'm glad I came off BCP 3 months before TTC (though we panicked and actually moved TTC forward to May due to no Ovulation) if i hadn't I would only now be going through the testing process and prob be more frustrated!
> I would recommend any lady who is planning a baby to come off any chemical BC and see how your body reacts... Use condoms until the date you want to TTC that way you can save yourself a lot more stress if there something that can delay trying to concieve. Also in the majority of cases when nothing is wrong the time will give you a chance to see what your body is doing, check your CM, temps, Cycle dates and so on so you can be more prepared when the right time for TTC comes!
> 
> Xx

Thank you for the advice, I am sorry to hear that your have pcos but I suppose on a positive note at least you know why you have been having problems. One of my close friends sisters has pcos and she managed to get pregnant about three years ago and had a very normal pregnancy and birth so it's a little ray of hope (don't we all need those).

I guess I am a little apprehensive as I have long term health problems and a history of MC in the family (I have already had a MC (we weren't trying but had an accident!) but that shouldn't be effecting me now as it was in Jan) so if I can avoid further complications now it would be extremely beneficial later on.

I wish you all the best on you journey.

Hannaxxx


----------



## smillie0

Reba said:


> Hi smillie0
> I didn't do anything with my hormones I just waited for them to sort themselves out. In the last 4 months I've had one O since coming off birth control - that's the most recent one. The only thing I did do was end the last cycle with Provera. A progesterone pill to force a period. My gyno wanted that because no period for too long can lead to problems.
> 
> I wish you the best! This is a great thread for support!
> 
> Thanks for your advice. I'd discussed with DH about the tylonal and reducing fevers having an affect on my BBT. I'm sure the drastic drop had something to do with that - if not it would be a great time for a implantation temp drop! :)

Thanks your your opinion, maybe I would feel a little less worried in a months time, I shall keep my fingers X.

Sounds like you have had a bit of a time with your charting! At least when your TTC you only rely on it for information and not for contraception! apart from your major dip do you have pretty constant temps or do they dip up and down. Mine were fairly erratic the first month but this month there has been no more than 0.4 dgrees between them. Mainly just curious.

Hope you are having a good day whatever your up to.

Hannaxxx


----------



## Reba

Hey Hanna :)

If you click on the chart in my signature. It's the one called fertility friend. You can see this cycle's chart and last cycle's. That'll answer all your questions. I also found it interesting to check out other people's charts because last cycle I thought my body was wacko!!


----------



## struth

Your temp has gone back up Reba?!


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> Your temp has gone back up Reba?!

Yup no sign of af today still only 13 dpo so we'll see. I have no idea at this point! No one else's temps look like mine of FF :haha: I must be special :dohh:

BFN on 12 DPO (yesterday) didn't test today as this am was rushed and I really had to pee!! I'll test tomorrow am and we'll see what happens! :) I would be over the moon and back to have caught that egg this cycle:cloud9:. I'm already over the moon because I ovulated :D :happydance:

Anyways I'm off to get some lunch and have a nap. I've been having trouble getting to sleep so I've not been getting as much as I need. I'm exhausted but sleep won't come!

---------------------
Struth how are you doing? :hugs: I think you are like 1/2 a day earlier than me so you're pretty much done work for Friday right? 3 more days and it'll be Tuesday. I won't be home Tuesday (taking my sister on a mini vacation) but hopefully Tuesday night I'll get a chance to check the forums and see how you made out.


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Your temp has gone back up Reba?!
> 
> Yup no sign of af today still only 13 dpo so we'll see. I have no idea at this point! No one else's temps look like mine of FF :haha: I must be special :dohh:
> 
> BFN on 12 DPO (yesterday) didn't test today as this am was rushed and I really had to pee!! I'll test tomorrow am and we'll see what happens! :) I would be over the moon and back to have caught that egg this cycle:cloud9:. I'm already over the moon because I ovulated :D :happydance:
> 
> Anyways I'm off to get some lunch and have a nap. I've been having trouble getting to sleep so I've not been getting as much as I need. I'm exhausted but sleep won't come!
> 
> ---------------------
> Struth how are you doing? :hugs: I think you are like 1/2 a day earlier than me so you're pretty much done work for Friday right? 3 more days and it'll be Tuesday. I won't be home Tuesday (taking my sister on a mini vacation) but hopefully Tuesday night I'll get a chance to check the forums and see how you made out.Click to expand...

I hoping that you get a good result over the weekend at some point! I will have my FX'd for you x

I'm okay I guess - just waiting it out. Have felt quite positive today but then nervous as I don't want to get positive and then have all my hopes dashed. It is a strange situation to be in. 

Yes - I am in the UK so a few hours ahead of you (are you in the states?). I have noticed that I have to check your chart later in the day as you don't enter your temps until afternoon our time! Have a lovely time with your sister x


----------



## struth

Ahh - just read your sig! Canada not the US! Sorry!


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> Ahh - just read your sig! Canada not the US! Sorry!

Yup, I'm on the West Coast of Canada :) so our time zone is a lot later than yours is. I also haven't been getting up until 9am our time so that doesn't help :haha: Thanks for the thoughts I'm hoping for good news too but I also know that there are others who have been trying for a lot longer so it might not happen.

I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up and have them dashed. :hugs:


----------



## Heidi

I some how lost this thread! hope your all doing ok.
I'm on CD 54 (had to go and check because i couldn't remember!) and no sign of Ov yet :( I knew having my 1st cycle of 36 days was to good to be true, i'm probably going to follow the same pattern as last time, i'll probably go to the doctors before i got to cd150+ again though :laugh2:


----------



## struth

Heidi - I would go before then! I went when I was about cd60ish. It was about 6 months since coming off the pill for me though. How long have you been off?


----------



## Heidi

Only since May so that's why i want to wait a bit longer. I got norethisterone last time i came of the pill but want to give my body a bit of a chance 1st


----------



## Reba

:hi: Heidi

Welcome back!

I have no idea what's going on with me. Your guess is as good as mine :rofl:
FF keeps changing O dates :haha: af hasn't shown up :dohh: and I've been biting DH's head off over the weekend (it's wednesday) I'm on vacation with my sister now so we'll see. 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

Well I think I finally ovulated on CD 21 which was 2 days ago. Really hoping we did all we could. We BD'd the 2 days leading up to ovulation, but not the day of. Really hope it was enough!


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Well I think I finally ovulated on CD 21 which was 2 days ago. Really hoping we did all we could. We BD'd the 2 days leading up to ovulation, but not the day of. Really hope it was enough!

Trishg21 - I hope you have done too. When I got pregnant we BD the 2 days before and the day after O but not the day of O. If you look on FF (if you have VIP access) then you can see that it doesn't make a great deal of different statistically. As long as you have done it a couple of times around the day of O then you are in with a shout. 

I have my FX'd for you x


----------



## Reba

Good luck Trishg :)

Hopefully!!

Well the Dr. office called. Just checking that I'm coming in for my follow up appointment and letting me know that the blood work has shown no ovulation. Darn! I thought it would have. Oh well :) We shall continue as we have and the appointment on the 24th we start to get somewhere.


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I finally ovulated on CD 21 which was 2 days ago. Really hoping we did all we could. We BD'd the 2 days leading up to ovulation, but not the day of. Really hope it was enough!
> 
> Trishg21 - I hope you have done too. When I got pregnant we BD the 2 days before and the day after O but not the day of O. If you look on FF (if you have VIP access) then you can see that it doesn't make a great deal of different statistically. As long as you have done it a couple of times around the day of O then you are in with a shout.
> 
> I have my FX'd for you xClick to expand...

Thanks struth! 

Am I seeing things right? You had a MMC? If so I am SO sorry for your loss! I really hoped it was your sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I finally ovulated on CD 21 which was 2 days ago. Really hoping we did all we could. We BD'd the 2 days leading up to ovulation, but not the day of. Really hope it was enough!
> 
> Trishg21 - I hope you have done too. When I got pregnant we BD the 2 days before and the day after O but not the day of O. If you look on FF (if you have VIP access) then you can see that it doesn't make a great deal of different statistically. As long as you have done it a couple of times around the day of O then you are in with a shout.
> 
> I have my FX'd for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks struth!
> 
> Am I seeing things right? You had a MMC? If so I am SO sorry for your loss! I really hoped it was your sticky bean! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah - I'm afraid so :cry: I had some spotting and so they gave me a scan last week and the heartbeat was just too weak. We had a follow up scan on Tuesday and the heart had stopped beating :nope: I think we pretty much knew it was going to be bad news - they had been very honest with us the week before and so it was not a shock. I go into hospital on Friday for medical management and I'm just praying that goes okay.

I'm hoping to hear some good news from you in the coming week or so :flower:


----------



## Trishg21

Wow I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: But keep your chin up I'm sure it will happen for you soon. They sometimes say that you are most fertile right after a miscarriage :thumbup:


----------



## struth

That is what I'm hoping for. I have also heard that some people's cycles sort themselves out too (well I can dream!). 

Good news is that I have had my ovaries checked at all my scans and there is no sign of cysts. I was so worried about endo at one stage so that is good news.

I guess I'm looking for silver linings at the moment x


----------



## Trishg21

I don't blame you. I would be the same way. The good news is you were able to get pregnant once so I am sure you will be able to again. I have a friend who had a MMC not too long ago and she was heartbroken. But now she is 14 weeks along with a healthy bean. I am sure things will work out for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> I don't blame you. I would be the same way. The good news is you were able to get pregnant once so I am sure you will be able to again. I have a friend who had a MMC not too long ago and she was heartbroken. But now she is 14 weeks along with a healthy bean. I am sure things will work out for all of us. :hugs:

And then we can be bump buddies x

Thanks Trishg21 :hugs:


----------



## missangie

Struth, I am so sad to see that you lost your little one. :-( I cannot even imagine, that is my biggest fear :-( I truly hope you get pregnant again soon.


----------



## missangie

Trish, my fingers are crossed for you! Lots of people get pregnant and they dont BD the day of O. Good luck!


----------



## Heidi

Trishg21, i also dtd the day before ov and conceive, so fx'd you caught that eggy!

Sorry to hear of you MMC struth big :hugs:

My temp had a slight rise today but its done this before and then gone down again so not having much hope for ov :(


----------



## Trishg21

Thanks guys :hugs:

4 DPO and I had my progesterone blood draw today. Feeling very excited and hoping that everything is going to work out for us this month! :happydance:


----------



## Reba

I hope so!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## struth

Heidi - I hope you get another rise on your chart!

Trishg21 - so excited for you. I hope the prog comes back high!

Reba - what are we going to do with you? I really feel for you honey. I have my FX'd that you O very soon and that you catch that eggy :hugs


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> Heidi - I hope you get another rise on your chart!
> 
> Trishg21 - so excited for you. I hope the prog comes back high!
> 
> Reba - what are we going to do with you? I really feel for you honey. I have my FX'd that you O very soon and that you catch that eggy :hugs

:haha:
Well 3/4's of a bottle of wine last night helped a bit!
Since I'd given up drinking, not that I'm a big drinker anyways!! I figured I deserved a little now. 

I love your "what are we going to do with you?" It's frustrating yes, but I'm looking forward now. See the gynecologist again and move forward. Let's hope that with some assistance my body will O and we'll have our BFP soon :)


----------



## Trishg21

Reba said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Heidi - I hope you get another rise on your chart!
> 
> Trishg21 - so excited for you. I hope the prog comes back high!
> 
> Reba - what are we going to do with you? I really feel for you honey. I have my FX'd that you O very soon and that you catch that eggy :hugs
> 
> :haha:
> Well 3/4's of a bottle of wine last night helped a bit!
> Since I'd given up drinking, not that I'm a big drinker anyways!! I figured I deserved a little now.
> 
> I love your "what are we going to do with you?" It's frustrating yes, but I'm looking forward now. See the gynecologist again and move forward. Let's hope that with some assistance my body will O and we'll have our BFP soon :)Click to expand...

I think that is the best thing to do for now :hugs: After 3 months of no ovulation I went to see my gyno and hopefully now we are on the right track. It is a hard, sad situation but at least you can get your body where it needs to be in order to conceive.

Whats up with you Struth? You doing okay?


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Heidi - I hope you get another rise on your chart!
> 
> Trishg21 - so excited for you. I hope the prog comes back high!
> 
> Reba - what are we going to do with you? I really feel for you honey. I have my FX'd that you O very soon and that you catch that eggy :hugs
> 
> :haha:
> Well 3/4's of a bottle of wine last night helped a bit!
> Since I'd given up drinking, not that I'm a big drinker anyways!! I figured I deserved a little now.
> 
> I love your "what are we going to do with you?" It's frustrating yes, but I'm looking forward now. See the gynecologist again and move forward. Let's hope that with some assistance my body will O and we'll have our BFP soon :)Click to expand...

I don't blame you for hitting the wine. It only occurred to me earlier today that I can drink and have proper tea again (I had bought some decaf which just wasn't the same). I might hit the bottle later too - not a lot though, I'm a lightweight!

Glad that you are taking a positive attitude Reba - forward is the only way to go. Keep us posted hon x


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> I'm okay Trishg21 - I have my moments but generally I'm not too bad. I think now the physical side of things is complete (I had medical management yesterday) then I can start to come to terms with it and move on.
> 
> Just need the bleeding to stop and my body to sort itself out and we can TTC again :winkwink:


----------



## Lemonflower

Oh my goodness!!!!!

Just come back from Faliraki with the OH and some friends!
Was sick all holiday soooo...... Done a FRER and got 3+ weeks pregnant!!!

Sooo shocked!! We can't believe it. Had my ultrasound scan on the 19th of July and there was nothing then so much have caught it soon after!

Soo worried yet so excited! I still haven't even had an AF since my withdrawal bleed finished 10th Feb!!!

Please stick little bean... There is hope for everyone with pcos and irregular cycles!!!

xxx


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!
> 
> Just come back from Faliraki with the OH and some friends!
> Was sick all holiday soooo...... Done a FRER and got 3+ weeks pregnant!!!
> 
> Sooo shocked!! We can't believe it. Had my ultrasound scan on the 19th of July and there was nothing then so much have caught it soon after!
> 
> Soo worried yet so excited! I still haven't even had an AF since my withdrawal bleed finished 10th Feb!!!
> 
> Please stick little bean... There is hope for everyone with pcos and irregular cycles!!!
> 
> xxx

Wow - that is amazing Lemonflower - so, so pleased for you! How amazing that you caught that egg given that you didn't know when it was going to come! So you could be 5/6 weeks? That is brilliant news. I hope that you have a very happy and healthy 8 months or so xxxx


----------



## Lemonflower

struth said:


> Lemonflower said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness!!!!!
> 
> Just come back from Faliraki with the OH and some friends!
> Was sick all holiday soooo...... Done a FRER and got 3+ weeks pregnant!!!
> 
> Sooo shocked!! We can't believe it. Had my ultrasound scan on the 19th of July and there was nothing then so much have caught it soon after!
> 
> Soo worried yet so excited! I still haven't even had an AF since my withdrawal bleed finished 10th Feb!!!
> 
> Please stick little bean... There is hope for everyone with pcos and irregular cycles!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Wow - that is amazing Lemonflower - so, so pleased for you! How amazing that you caught that egg given that you didn't know when it was going to come! So you could be 5/6 weeks? That is brilliant news. I hope that you have a very happy and healthy 8 months or so xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much Struth.

Like I said on your journal, I am so sorry about what has happened with you. It's so unfair. :hugs:

I don't know what week I am ? Like I said I know I wasn't pregnant on the 19th July 2011 because they would have seen it in my ultrasound scan wouldn't they ?

I had bloods (for Rubella and Cholestorol I think) a week ago and calling up for the results tomorrow as I've been away - I wonder if they will come up with that I am pregnant.
OH is visiting his docs on Wed to discuss his SA. 

Don't really know what to do now. Part of me wants to stay quiet and wait for my gyn letter (just incase the worst happens) or do I just go to the doctors ?
Whoaa - I still don't believe it!

xxx


----------



## Trishg21

Lemonflower said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!
> 
> Just come back from Faliraki with the OH and some friends!
> Was sick all holiday soooo...... Done a FRER and got 3+ weeks pregnant!!!
> 
> Sooo shocked!! We can't believe it. Had my ultrasound scan on the 19th of July and there was nothing then so much have caught it soon after!
> 
> Soo worried yet so excited! I still haven't even had an AF since my withdrawal bleed finished 10th Feb!!!
> 
> Please stick little bean... There is hope for everyone with pcos and irregular cycles!!!
> 
> xxx

Congrats Lemonflower!


----------



## struth

Lemonflower said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemonflower said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness!!!!!
> 
> Just come back from Faliraki with the OH and some friends!
> Was sick all holiday soooo...... Done a FRER and got 3+ weeks pregnant!!!
> 
> Sooo shocked!! We can't believe it. Had my ultrasound scan on the 19th of July and there was nothing then so much have caught it soon after!
> 
> Soo worried yet so excited! I still haven't even had an AF since my withdrawal bleed finished 10th Feb!!!
> 
> Please stick little bean... There is hope for everyone with pcos and irregular cycles!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Wow - that is amazing Lemonflower - so, so pleased for you! How amazing that you caught that egg given that you didn't know when it was going to come! So you could be 5/6 weeks? That is brilliant news. I hope that you have a very happy and healthy 8 months or so xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Struth.
> 
> Like I said on your journal, I am so sorry about what has happened with you. It's so unfair. :hugs:
> 
> I don't know what week I am ? Like I said I know I wasn't pregnant on the 19th July 2011 because they would have seen it in my ultrasound scan wouldn't they ?
> 
> I had bloods (for Rubella and Cholestorol I think) a week ago and calling up for the results tomorrow as I've been away - I wonder if they will come up with that I am pregnant.
> OH is visiting his docs on Wed to discuss his SA.
> 
> Don't really know what to do now. Part of me wants to stay quiet and wait for my gyn letter (just incase the worst happens) or do I just go to the doctors ?
> Whoaa - I still don't believe it!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks honey - hmmm.... the ultrasound wouldn't have picked much up if you were in the early stages so you could have been pregnant then or you could have got pregnant since then. As for your bloods, unless they were specifically testing for pregnancy then I wouldn't think that they would pick it up. How funny that your OH has an appointment about his SA - a similar thing happened to us. My OH had to give two samples as the first came back as problematic. I was so worried - he gave his second sample and a couple of days later I found out I was pregnant! They rang the same day to say that his second sample was fine!!!

As for what to do - if I were you I would book an appointment with the dr. As you are unsure on dates you might get an early scan to check on dates. The mw doesn't usually want to see you until 8 weeks but you don't know where you are so you will need to establish that. You should think positive - you are already at 3+ so you are already over the period when most mc happen (4-5 weeks). Enjoy it, embrace it, and cherish every moment! You are pregnant!

Am so pleased for you x


----------



## Reba

Lemmonflower!! Congrats that is amazing news! Glad you had such a "rewarding' vacation :haha:

I'd say keep the gyne appointment if nothing else at least you can talk to them about your problems so they can give you some advice for later? :hugs: Congrats again that's so great :D


----------



## missangie

congrats lemonflower!! Definitely keep us updated. Im curious how far along you are! That is really great news


----------



## missangie

Also, I just have to say that I absolutely love this thread. All of you ladies are so sweet and kind. We seem to all be at very different places in this journey yet everyone is very supportive and encouraging to one another on here. So, thank you for that. I appreciate all of you on here!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow congrats Lemonflower!!! That's such great news!!!!


----------



## Reba

missangie said:


> Also, I just have to say that I absolutely love this thread. All of you ladies are so sweet and kind. We seem to all be at very different places in this journey yet everyone is very supportive and encouraging to one another on here. So, thank you for that. I appreciate all of you on here!

aww :hugs: I have to say the same thing. The ladies in this thread are awesome :)


----------



## struth

missangie said:


> Also, I just have to say that I absolutely love this thread. All of you ladies are so sweet and kind. We seem to all be at very different places in this journey yet everyone is very supportive and encouraging to one another on here. So, thank you for that. I appreciate all of you on here!

I completely agree - I have found this thread to be very supportive and the ladies are just lovely x


----------



## Lemonflower

Me too! This is my home thread! I've learnt the most here and you ladies are the most kindest and helpful on this site!!

Struth - you're right I suppose they wouldn't have seen it as it would have been so small.

I called for my bloods yesterday and they were fine. So they didn't test for pregnancy and OH SA was good (he thought and hoped so after my bfp!!) lol
I have a midwife appt on the 31st and I'm guessing I will be 7-8 weeks by then.

Sickness has hit me hard today and yesterday and cramping, has anyone else had cramping - like period pains? Is it just my uterus stretching?

xxx


----------



## Heidi

Lemonflower said:


> Sickness has hit me hard today and yesterday and cramping, has anyone else had cramping - like period pains? Is it just my uterus stretching?
> 
> xxx

I experienced allot of period type cramping in early pregnancy, it felt like AF was on her way :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Heidi said:


> Lemonflower said:
> 
> 
> Sickness has hit me hard today and yesterday and cramping, has anyone else had cramping - like period pains? Is it just my uterus stretching?
> 
> xxx
> 
> I experienced allot of period type cramping in early pregnancy, it felt like AF was on her way :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too - all quite normal!


----------



## Reba

so exciting :)
I'm so glad another one of us got pregnant!


----------



## MrsReiver

Our baby is with God, so will be back here soon.


----------



## Reba

aww fluffette :hugs: 
So sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Lemonflower

I'm so sorry Fluffette.:hugs:
:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Trishg21

fluffette said:


> Our baby is with God, so will be back here soon.

I am so sorry fluffette! :hugs:


----------



## missangie

so sorry fluffette. Are you doing okay? 

Lemonflower, I have random twinges or cramps almost every day, usually in the evening and they dont last long but every time it worries me even though just about everyone I know that has been pregnant has said they have gotten them too.


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Our baby is with God, so will be back here soon.

I'm so sad for you honey. You know where I am if you want to chat x


----------



## Heidi

So sorry to hear of your sad news Fluffette :hug:


----------



## Trishg21

Just popped in to say hello and I love all you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## struth

Hey Trishg21 - how are you getting on? Any news for us yet?

I've just about stopped bleeding after the mc and so am going to do a hgc on Friday to see if it is negative yet. It seems there is such variation as to when women get negative tests after a mc (this is the first time I have wished for a negative test - oh wait, may be when I was younger....!). 

I'm just dying to know what my cycles will be like. The last one before the pregnancy I O'd on cd16! I would kill for lovely regular cycles like that each month..... well, a girl can dream...!


----------



## Trishg21

My temp dropped at 10dpo today. Last cycle when my temp dropped I started bleeding the next day. I really thought this could have been our month. And now I am starting AF 4 days early. Plus now we have to take a 2 month break from clomid for some more testing so pretty much my hope of getting pregnant before the year is done is slim. I don't understand why this keeps happening to me. Sorry for the downer post but I don't have anywhere else to go.


----------



## Reba

Awww :( I really hope it's an implantation dip and it goes right back up tomorrow!
:hugs: I'm sorry


----------



## struth

Exactly what I was going to say Reba - it could be implantation Trishg21! If you look at my chart for the month I got my bfp I had a temp dip....!

I hope it goes back up tomorrow x


----------



## missangie

keep your chin up, Trish!!! Like the others said, I hope it goes back up tomorrow. 

Struth, my fingers are crossed for a BFN (I feel so rude writng that haha) You know what I mean ;-)


----------



## Trishg21

Thanks for the support guys. I really appreciate it. 

It's done. I also had some spotting today. At first it was brown so I had some hope that it was just implantation. Then it was pink...a little hope. Now it is bright red so I know I am hours away from starting. 

Which also means that my LP went from 14 days last cycle to 10 days this cycle. I am going to call my doctor tomorrow and try to get in early next week to discuss my options. I am thinking I might try Soy Iso's for the few months we can't take clomid. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## missangie

bummer news Trish. Sorry to hear that. Im not sure if you already mentioned this but why are you taking a break from clomid?


----------



## Reba

She said she had to do some testing or something
So sorry to hear that Trish :hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

missangie said:


> bummer news Trish. Sorry to hear that. Im not sure if you already mentioned this but why are you taking a break from clomid?

I never had a HSG test done. At the time my doctor said the chances of my tubes being blocked were very slim so we decided to go ahead with 3 cycles of clomid before doing the test because my insurance will not cover it. I thought we would for sure get pregnant in those 3 months. But we didn't and my doctor will not do anymore rounds until the test is done.

The problem is they usually do the HSG test on CD 10. Well I am going out of town in a week on CD 9 and won't be back for another week. So unless I can talk the radiology people into letting me do the test on CD 8 or 9, I'll have to wait ANOTHER month before even doing the test. I am going to hopefully get into my doctor on Monday and see what she says. I am hoping they will let me do the test since I usually only bleed for 2-3 days so I'll be really clear by day 8 or 9.


----------



## missangie

ya there is no reason for them to not do it as long as you arent bleeding. just dont have intercourse at all either. At least I know my doctor wouldnt do the HSG if I had intercourse at all during that cycle. (he actually wanted me to abstain for 30 days first but I mentioned that in another thread and no one elses doctor had them do that.) keep us updated after you see your doctor


----------



## struth

Sorry that AF has arrived Trishg21 :hugs: I was really hoping that she was going to take a holiday :-(

AFM - I have tested this morning and I am still getting bfps. They are much lighter than previously and do not come up for a few minutes (previously they were immediate and really dark) but that second line is definitely still there. Oh well - she did say to wait 2 weeks and it has only been one so maybe it will fade this week. Good new is that the bleeding has stopped, I have lost 4 lbs and my temp dropped this morning (they are still in the post-O region though). I reckon another week should sort me out.

How are you going Missangie? Any ms?


----------



## Lemonflower

I'm really sorry Trish, I was really hoping that this was your month :hugs:


----------



## Lemonflower

Welldone on your weight loss Struth!  x


----------



## littlbabywish

Was wondering if I could join you ladies? I was only on BCP for 3 cycles with Mycrogynon 30 on the first cycle then Logynon on the 2nd and 3rd and both played havock with my health. Mycrogynon, depression. Logynon, migraines. So the doctor decided to take me off on Feb 2011. I always had irregular cycles anyway, between 21-36 days. After my withdrawal bleed my next cycle was about 38 days, next 35, 36, 35 and this one is 44 and still counting. I took an HPT last week and it was a BFN. If I'd have known it would've caused all this I wouldn't have bothered starting it!


----------



## MrsReiver

Hellooo ladies. Me again. Feeling a bit better today, a lot more positive and looking to the future.

I have been thinking, and discussing things with DH - probably not a good idea - but we have a theory that I'd like to share with you and get your thoughts on.

As I've mentioned before, my last period ended on the 26th of February. So any endometrial lining has been hanging around for a couple of months. Now I know there is only millimetres difference between a good lining that will support implantation, and a rubbish one that's no good for anything. We are wondering if my rubbishy old endometrium just hasn't been in the best condition for supporting this little life. What do you think?

I'm going to discuss it with gynae when I go in for our "medical management" next week, but you know, it doesn't sound crazy does it?

Here's hoping there's a chance my cycle will return to normal after all of this, at least then there is a silver lining.


----------



## struth

Fluffette - Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better :hugs: I guess it could be a possibility and it is worth asking the dr about. I would have thought that if the uterine lining was an issue then you wouldn't have implanted (which you obviously did). I wondered similar myself as my periods are really light and wondered if that signified a thin lining but I would have thought that the problem would occur at implantation rather than later on. This is just my naive lay person's thinking though so it would be worth speaking to the dr about it I'm sure.


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Fluffette - Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better :hugs: I guess it could be a possibility and it is worth asking the dr about. I would have thought that if the uterine lining was an issue then you wouldn't have implanted (which you obviously did). I wondered similar myself as my periods are really light and wondered if that signified a thin lining but I would have thought that the problem would occur at implantation rather than later on. This is just my naive lay person's thinking though so it would be worth speaking to the dr about it I'm sure.

What I've read about endometrial disorders says that the problem can either occur at implantation, or later in fetal development. Once it has implanted the endometrium should increase in thickness, if it doesn't continue to thicken then a m/c occurs as it can no longer support the fetal development.

It's all very interesting, and might mean nothing at all, but it will certainly give me something to talk to the Dr about next week.


----------



## Reba

fluffette said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Fluffette - Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better :hugs: I guess it could be a possibility and it is worth asking the dr about. I would have thought that if the uterine lining was an issue then you wouldn't have implanted (which you obviously did). I wondered similar myself as my periods are really light and wondered if that signified a thin lining but I would have thought that the problem would occur at implantation rather than later on. This is just my naive lay person's thinking though so it would be worth speaking to the dr about it I'm sure.
> 
> What I've read about endometrial disorders says that the problem can either occur at implantation, or later in fetal development. Once it has implanted the endometrium should increase in thickness, if it doesn't continue to thicken then a m/c occurs as it can no longer support the fetal development.
> 
> It's all very interesting, and might mean nothing at all, but it will certainly give me something to talk to the Dr about next week.Click to expand...

Hi you two,
The reason why my Dr prescribed Provera was to keep everything fresh and new rather than letting it hang around and get old in the uterus. :shrug: So maybe your thoughts have some thing there! Fresh and new = better for baby? Keep us posted on what the Dr says. I think it would be good info for all of us!


----------



## Reba

littlbabywish said:


> Was wondering if I could join you ladies? I was only on BCP for 3 cycles with Mycrogynon 30 on the first cycle then Logynon on the 2nd and 3rd and both played havock with my health. Mycrogynon, depression. Logynon, migraines. So the doctor decided to take me off on Feb 2011. I always had irregular cycles anyway, between 21-36 days. After my withdrawal bleed my next cycle was about 38 days, next 35, 36, 35 and this one is 44 and still counting. I took an HPT last week and it was a BFN. If I'd have known it would've caused all this I wouldn't have bothered starting it!

:hi:
Welcome
You'll find all of us have LONG cycles :dohh: Welcome aboard!
I think you'd also find all of us agreeing that if we knew what BCP did to our systems we wouldn't have gone with it in the first place! :nope:


----------



## MrsReiver

Reba said:


> Hi you two,
> The reason why my Dr prescribed Provera was to keep everything fresh and new rather than letting it hang around and get old in the uterus. :shrug: So maybe your thoughts have some thing there! Fresh and new = better for baby? Keep us posted on what the Dr says. I think it would be good info for all of us!

Or as my Mum put it - Rinse and Repeat!


----------



## Trishg21

Well talk about another blow. I just talked to my doctor and apparently I DIDN'T ovulate this cycle. She said my progesterone came back at 3.3. I am just so confused though because the last 2 cycles I have had a clear temp rise and my period has also started on its own. I really don't know what to think but they are washing their hands with me. They are sending me to a RE. So it will probably be a couple months before we move forward at all.


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> littlbabywish said:
> 
> 
> Was wondering if I could join you ladies? I was only on BCP for 3 cycles with Mycrogynon 30 on the first cycle then Logynon on the 2nd and 3rd and both played havock with my health. Mycrogynon, depression. Logynon, migraines. So the doctor decided to take me off on Feb 2011. I always had irregular cycles anyway, between 21-36 days. After my withdrawal bleed my next cycle was about 38 days, next 35, 36, 35 and this one is 44 and still counting. I took an HPT last week and it was a BFN. If I'd have known it would've caused all this I wouldn't have bothered starting it!
> 
> :hi:
> Welcome
> You'll find all of us have LONG cycles :dohh: Welcome aboard!
> I think you'd also find all of us agreeing that if we knew what BCP did to our systems we wouldn't have gone with it in the first place! :nope:Click to expand...

Absolutely!

Welcome littlbabywish x


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Hi you two,
> The reason why my Dr prescribed Provera was to keep everything fresh and new rather than letting it hang around and get old in the uterus. :shrug: So maybe your thoughts have some thing there! Fresh and new = better for baby? Keep us posted on what the Dr says. I think it would be good info for all of us!
> 
> Or as my Mum put it - Rinse and Repeat!Click to expand...

He he!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reba

Trishg21 said:


> Well talk about another blow. I just talked to my doctor and apparently I DIDN'T ovulate this cycle. She said my progesterone came back at 3.3. I am just so confused though because the last 2 cycles I have had a clear temp rise and my period has also started on its own. I really don't know what to think but they are washing their hands with me. They are sending me to a RE. So it will probably be a couple months before we move forward at all.

omg
:hugs: Trish I have so sorry :nope: that really sucks :(
What is an RE? I certainly hope they can help! How is it they decided you didn't ovulate? Why wouldn't they have figured that out last cycle!?


----------



## missangie

ugh Trish, sorry about the bad news. BUT! Being sent to an RE is just one step closer to getting your BFP. They have a lot more knowledge and ideas about what they can do to help you. Hang in there!!!

Struth, I definitely have MS. started right at 6 weeks and I puke at least once a day and feel nauseous ALL day. The worst part is that it wakes me up between 3am-5am and I always puke then. I could only have crackers and water today. BUT, I am more then fine with feeling this way knowing that I will be holding my baby in my arms soon enough, I try not to complain about how awful Im feeling because I am so greatful to finally have this chance to be pregnant. Just praying that everything goes okay and that baby is healthy and growing. I worry every day.


----------



## Trishg21

Reba said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Well talk about another blow. I just talked to my doctor and apparently I DIDN'T ovulate this cycle. She said my progesterone came back at 3.3. I am just so confused though because the last 2 cycles I have had a clear temp rise and my period has also started on its own. I really don't know what to think but they are washing their hands with me. They are sending me to a RE. So it will probably be a couple months before we move forward at all.
> 
> omg
> :hugs: Trish I have so sorry :nope: that really sucks :(
> What is an RE? I certainly hope they can help! How is it they decided you didn't ovulate? Why wouldn't they have figured that out last cycle!?Click to expand...

An RE is a Reproductive Endocrinologist. Basically a fertility specialist. Last cycle was really odd. I went in on day 23 for my blood draw and I had not had a temp rise so I knew it would come back negative. Well it turns out it was that day that I "ovulated" (who knows anymore). So when my doctor called a few days later with the negative results I told her that my temp had been high for 3 days. I think we both assumed I ovulated. She wanted me to go in for a blood test that day but I was on my way out of town and by the time I was getting back we knew it would be too late to catch. So that is why they didn't catch any of this last month.


----------



## Trishg21

Well I had a long talk with DH tonight. We of course are going to move forward with everything but we are assuming it will take a few months to get into the RE and get all the necessary tests done. Until then I think we will try Soy just to see how it goes.

In the meantime I probably won't be around very much. This post has been such a great comfort and support for me, but I fear the the message board as a whole is very bad for me at the same time. I have become a little too obsessed with everything and it is putting a strain on my life probably as well as my body. I think I just need to step back, relax, and make sure my life is in order while waiting for the RE stuff. I need to focus more on my marriage. We want to try to enjoy this time together while we can.

It is breaking my heart to write this because I think SO highly of all you ladies. I can not thank you enough for everything. I want to come back here in a few months and see everyone on here with a BFP! I mean it!

Missangie, wouldluvabub, and Lemonflower - I wish you guys both the best with your little beans. You will all be great mothers! :hugs:

Struth, Reba, and Fluffette - I want to see some pregnancy tickers from all of you soon! :hugs:

Anyone else, if I have forgotten you I deeply apologize but know that I think EVERYONE in this thread is amazing and hope only the best for all of you.

Best of luck to all! :dust:


----------



## Reba

Trishg21 said:


> Well I had a long talk with DH tonight. We of course are going to move forward with everything but we are assuming it will take a few months to get into the RE and get all the necessary tests done. Until then I think we will try Soy just to see how it goes.
> 
> In the meantime I probably won't be around very much. This post has been such a great comfort and support for me, but I fear the the message board as a whole is very bad for me at the same time. I have become a little too obsessed with everything and it is putting a strain on my life probably as well as my body. I think I just need to step back, relax, and make sure my life is in order while waiting for the RE stuff. I need to focus more on my marriage. We want to try to enjoy this time together while we can.
> 
> It is breaking my heart to write this because I think SO highly of all you ladies. I can not thank you enough for everything. I want to come back here in a few months and see everyone on here with a BFP! I mean it!
> 
> Missangie, wouldluvabub, and Lemonflower - I wish you guys both the best with your little beans. You will all be great mothers! :hugs:
> 
> Struth, Reba, and Fluffette - I want to see some pregnancy tickers from all of you soon! :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else, if I have forgotten you I deeply apologize but know that I think EVERYONE in this thread is amazing and hope only the best for all of you.
> 
> Best of luck to all! :dust:

:hugs:
HUGS!!
Come back when you are ready and we'll be here for you. 
I totally understand. I stay away from the main message boards and especially those two week wait and testing threads. They just get me down.

Good luck with the RE when the time comes. I wish you all the best!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Still keeping everything crossed for you ladies! I have been slack with getting on here lately! But I am trying to catch up on everyone! Just know I have not forgotten about you guys!!! :)


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Well I had a long talk with DH tonight. We of course are going to move forward with everything but we are assuming it will take a few months to get into the RE and get all the necessary tests done. Until then I think we will try Soy just to see how it goes.
> 
> In the meantime I probably won't be around very much. This post has been such a great comfort and support for me, but I fear the the message board as a whole is very bad for me at the same time. I have become a little too obsessed with everything and it is putting a strain on my life probably as well as my body. I think I just need to step back, relax, and make sure my life is in order while waiting for the RE stuff. I need to focus more on my marriage. We want to try to enjoy this time together while we can.
> 
> It is breaking my heart to write this because I think SO highly of all you ladies. I can not thank you enough for everything. I want to come back here in a few months and see everyone on here with a BFP! I mean it!
> 
> Missangie, wouldluvabub, and Lemonflower - I wish you guys both the best with your little beans. You will all be great mothers! :hugs:
> 
> Struth, Reba, and Fluffette - I want to see some pregnancy tickers from all of you soon! :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else, if I have forgotten you I deeply apologize but know that I think EVERYONE in this thread is amazing and hope only the best for all of you.
> 
> Best of luck to all! :dust:

Trishg21 - I'm not sure if you are going to see this or not but I wanted to post on the off chance that you would. I'm hoping that you did O but that your blood was just drawn at the wrong time - you never know, drs can be mistaken. I think that what was said above was right - the meeting with the RE will be one step closer to your bfp and your baby. I really do wish you the best and hope that when you next post it will be with some very good news. We will miss you on here but do, of course, understand why you want to take a break. You take care of yourself and your OH and we will see you soon x


----------



## missangie

Trish, I totally understand where you are coming from. We will all miss you on here but take some time to relax and not stress or worry about TTC and when you are ready to come back here please do.


----------



## Lemonflower

Thank you Trish!
I'll miss you! Wishing you all the best and really hoping to see you and that you get your BFP soon. 
Take care hun. :hugs:
Xxx


----------



## littlbabywish

Reba said:


> littlbabywish said:
> 
> 
> Was wondering if I could join you ladies? I was only on BCP for 3 cycles with Mycrogynon 30 on the first cycle then Logynon on the 2nd and 3rd and both played havock with my health. Mycrogynon, depression. Logynon, migraines. So the doctor decided to take me off on Feb 2011. I always had irregular cycles anyway, between 21-36 days. After my withdrawal bleed my next cycle was about 38 days, next 35, 36, 35 and this one is 44 and still counting. I took an HPT last week and it was a BFN. If I'd have known it would've caused all this I wouldn't have bothered starting it!
> 
> :hi:
> Welcome
> You'll find all of us have LONG cycles :dohh: Welcome aboard!
> I think you'd also find all of us agreeing that if we knew what BCP did to our systems we wouldn't have gone with it in the first place! :nope:Click to expand...

Thank you. I've been to my doctor afew times about my irregular periods and she says it's because of my hormones at my age (27). I do feel that it may be more than that. (PCOS?) Do you think it would be a good idea to have a second opinion. I also have Epilepsy and I'm not sure whether my medication (Lamotrogine and Keppra) may have something to do with it. I have heard that Epilepsy that begins in the left temporal lobe has been connected to PCOS.


----------



## Reba

littlbabywish said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlbabywish said:
> 
> 
> Was wondering if I could join you ladies? I was only on BCP for 3 cycles with Mycrogynon 30 on the first cycle then Logynon on the 2nd and 3rd and both played havock with my health. Mycrogynon, depression. Logynon, migraines. So the doctor decided to take me off on Feb 2011. I always had irregular cycles anyway, between 21-36 days. After my withdrawal bleed my next cycle was about 38 days, next 35, 36, 35 and this one is 44 and still counting. I took an HPT last week and it was a BFN. If I'd have known it would've caused all this I wouldn't have bothered starting it!
> 
> :hi:
> Welcome
> You'll find all of us have LONG cycles :dohh: Welcome aboard!
> I think you'd also find all of us agreeing that if we knew what BCP did to our systems we wouldn't have gone with it in the first place! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I've been to my doctor afew times about my irregular periods and she says it's because of my hormones at my age (27). I do feel that it may be more than that. (PCOS?) Do you think it would be a good idea to have a second opinion. I also have Epilepsy and I'm not sure whether my medication (Lamotrogine and Keppra) may have something to do with it. I have heard that Epilepsy that begins in the left temporal lobe has been connected to PCOS.Click to expand...

Well PCOS does do things with your hormones too... some of the signs and symptoms of PCOS are increased hair growth (chin, side burns, tummy, chest) Thinning of hair on head, increased acne, overweight, missed periods. If you have any of those I'd talk with another Dr maybe. Your Dr doesn't seem to be as worried as you are. 

Mine, thankfully, suspected I might have PCOS but didn't do anything. I promptly went home and looked up PCOS to see what it was all about. Everything I read made so much sense. It helped me to understand that I wasn't weird etc that a lot of women have the same stuff that I do and it's ok. 

Later on he sent me to a gynecologist who happens to specialize in fertility because I was in extreme pain in my lower abdomen. I ended up with surgery on both ovaries to remove some massive dermoid tumors about 2 years ago. I'm back seeing the same gyne now because I have another cyst growing. I'm quite lucky that she's also looking into fertility for me as well. She confirmed PCOS when she did the surgery. My hormone levels were in the normal range when they did blood tests though. You can have one or two sympotms and not others. 

I'd recommend looking up PCOS and learning all you can. That's what I did. I also know someone who has completely changed their diet to a low glycemic to try and combat her PCOS.

I have no idea about the epilepsy medications etc - sorry!!


----------



## littlbabywish

I have looked up PCOS and I do have a couple of symptoms (chin hair, irregular periods). I'm on CD47 today and still no AF. I will deffinately have to make a Dr appointment and this time I think I'm going to have to be more firm about her doing some tests. At least then I'll hopefully have an idea of what's going on. One thing that is confusing though, and I know I'm probably clutching at straws now, but they say a symptom of PCOS is shrinking or small breasts. I'm a 34JJ and they seem to be getting bigger. Particularlly over the past week or so?


----------



## Reba

Well, like I said you don't have to have all of the symptoms to have PCOS.
I definitely do not have shrinking or small boobs! 
I've noticed that mine will get bigger just before af comes maybe yours is on the way?


----------



## littlbabywish

Thank you Reba, for being so helpful. :hugs: I have made an appointment with my Dr for 10:40 tomorrow. Starting to feel nervous about it already. :sick: If any of you ladies could give me some advice on what questions I should ask her I'd really appreciate it


----------



## struth

Hi Littlbabywish - my experience was that my dr ordered some blood tests to start with. They check the LH to FSH ratios and use this to determine whether further tests are required. THe LH and FSH should be similar in value but if the LH is much higher than the FSH it could suggest (but not diagnose PCOS). Mine was nearly 4 times higher and so I was referred for a scan. 

During the scan they look at your ovaries to see whether there are lots of follicles (cysts). This can tell them more but again does not provide a definitive diagnosis. 

With my wonky cycles, dodgy LH to FSH ratio but an inconclusive scan they referred me to a gynae. I was due to have this appointment when I fell pregnant so i'm not sure what they would have said. Unfortunately I lost the pregnancy at 9 weeks so I'm back to square one and just hoping that I didn't have PCOS and that my cycles might correct themselves. 

Anyway, I would describe your symptoms (stressing your irregular periods) and ask whether they think it would be worth testing your hormones to check for indicators of PCOS. 

Keep us posted x

PS Have you tested recently? Do you temp or use opks? I found both of these to be really helpful. It would have driven me crazy to be constantly wondering if I was pregnant so decided that I needed to know whether I had O'd or not. Some people find it helpful, others not - it is a personal decision, I guess.


----------



## littlbabywish

Hi Struth! So sorry about your loss. Hopefully everything will be sorted out for you soon and you have a really sticky healthy egg. Thank you for your information and advice. I'll deffinately ask my Dr about this. I did have my hormones tested when I was younger but I was in my mid teens then so I guess they've most likely altered (think they came back normal?) I haven't done another HPT test as I'm too scared in case it's another BFN. I know that sounds abit nuts. I have tried OPKs but they don't seem to work, either that or I'm not ov'ing. I've bought a BBT thermometer but I haven't had AF show yet to start temping. Guess it's just waiting on the Dr and her opinion now. Will keep you posted on the developments. 

BABY :dust: TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Reba

I wouldn't worry about waiting for af to start temping. I started temping in the middle of a "cycle" I ended up taking Provera to end that cycle. If I had waited for af to show up to start temping I would still be waiting 4 months later :)

The temping has really helped me to figure out what's happening with my body and to know that it is attempting to ovulate. I'm also checking cervical mucus. Google has become my best friend through this process. There are so many useful sites. If you are confused about CM let me know. Someone linked an awesome site that has pictures. Those really helped me to understand what the heck I was seeing :)


----------



## struth

I agree - I would start temping now. I started mid cycle and it still picked up my ovulation. Hopefully you have already ovulated but it might help you out if you haven't.


----------



## gemmybean

hi ladies :wave: i was wondering if you would let me join your group, 
a little about me............ been on the pill for about 15 years constantly, without a break. I stopped taking the at the end of july and am currently on my first cycle. Although i am using ovulation sticks and charting CM, CP and temp i dont seem to be getting any consistant readings, so i think i'm just going to wait for AF to show and then i can start afresh then.


----------



## struth

Welcome gemmybean. I hope that your cycles sort themselves out quickly. As you have probably read, they can be a bit wonky after the pill. I had peep at your chart - are you taking temps at the same time each day? You have lots of open circles which indicate different times - that would affect your chart quite a bit?


----------



## MrsReiver

Feeling really positive today, which strange given the circumstances :flower:

As I've had some bleeding I had a scan before the first part of my medical management to see if I had passed the pregnancy. While she was doing the internal scan I jokingly said "while you're up there is there any chance you could check my ovaries for cysts" and she did! Nothing there. 

So despite being smack in the middle of a miscarriage, I am happy! I feel so positive about the future. I have put on all the weight I lost as I have eaten my bodyweight in chocolate and carbs over the last week, but I've lost it before, I will lose it again!


----------



## struth

Fluffette - I was thinking about you earlier. Glad to hear that you are feeling positive. I was the same. I think I did most of my crying and being upset before the medical management (although I have done a fair bit since too!). 

I also asked him to check my ovaries (how funny - might as well get maximum use of those scans, eh?!) and he said my right was fine which was the one that was supposed to have had the cyst previously but he couldn't see my left one (I think my intestine was in the way!). 

When do you have part two - I think you said Friday? Or is it tomorrow? I hope is goes okay - you know where I am if you want to chat. 

And as for your weight gain - I put on 6lbs and it has fallen off. I think some of it was fluid and bloating (although I think some of it was chocolate and sweets too!). Anyway, now I am exercising and watching my food again it has fallen off - I'm sure it will for you too.

Keep us posted honey. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Reba

:hugs: fluffette


----------



## Reba

Hi all!

I have a question for you ladies that bought conceive plus!! Where did you buy it from? Can I get it in Canada from an online source??

Clomid here I come :happydance:


----------



## struth

Oooo - I missed this bit on your journal. Meant to reply on there. I got mine through Amazon...

But you can buy it from their website : https://www.conceiveplus.com/ It seems quite expensive from them though. Having said that - it lasts forever! We bought ours in March/April and it is still half full. If I were you I would buy the tube rather than the individual pipettes as you can then use as much as little as you need. I would find the pipettes have too much in them.


----------



## littlbabywish

Hi ladies! Saw my Dr yesterday and she's sending me for blood tests on my hormones. I'll be having them taken next Thursday:thumbup:. AF finally showed today. I'm partly relieved as it brings a new cycle and a new chance but also sad as it shows I'm deffinately not pg. Started temping this morning so fingers crossed that will help me work out what's going on too. I'd like to say thank you to you girls for your support and advice. You have no idea how much it's helped :hugs: If it's okay Reba, could you send me the CM link please as I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for either. I got Conceive + from Boots but you can get it cheaper from Amazon. I'd highly recommend it (very pleasurable) Hopefully all our cycles will be regular soon and I hope to see all us girls to get those long awaited :bfp:s

Also as a newbie on this thread myself, I'd like to say welcome gemmybean :hi:


----------



## struth

Ah - littlbabywish - so glad that your dr took you seriously and that you are getting tests done. Did they say how long it would be until you get your results? I think mine took about 3/4 days. I hope that you have some answers soon x

AFM - I have had an very-almost-positive-have-to-squint-to-see-the-line-test today. So I'm hoping tomorrow's will be negative and we can get this show on the road again. I guess it will still take a few days for my hcg to completely go as the tests is 20miu and I think it had to get to zero before you can ovulate again. 

Here's hoping that by some miracle I have a lovely short cycle.


----------



## Reba

littlbabywish said:


> Hi ladies! Saw my Dr yesterday and she's sending me for blood tests on my hormones. I'll be having them taken next Thursday:thumbup:. AF finally showed today. I'm partly relieved as it brings a new cycle and a new chance but also sad as it shows I'm deffinately not pg. Started temping this morning so fingers crossed that will help me work out what's going on too. I'd like to say thank you to you girls for your support and advice. You have no idea how much it's helped :hugs: If it's okay Reba, could you send me the CM link please as I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for either. I got Conceive + from Boots but you can get it cheaper from Amazon. I'd highly recommend it (very pleasurable) Hopefully all our cycles will be regular soon and I hope to see all us girls to get those long awaited :bfp:s
> 
> Also as a newbie on this thread myself, I'd like to say welcome gemmybean :hi:

https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc


----------



## Reba

Ok thanks Ladies :)
DH wanted me to buy it in a store... seems that I can't find a store that you CAN buy it in here. I don't think Amazon will ship it to Canada but I'll try. The Amazon.ca site never has anything on it! I did find it on ebay from two sellers in the US. Only one of them sold the tube version rather than the premade little ones. I totally agree with you Struth the little tube ones seem like too much plus the other one will last us longer.

I did come across Boots store but had never heard of it before. I'll check it out again. I just don't want to order something from the UK or Europe and have to wait for it to cross the Atlantic and then be shipped across the country!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi all, so glad to have found this thread. This is my first cycle off of BC. I've had lots of weird symptoms: sore/full breasts and sensitive nipples like I've never had before, but two BFNs, so pretty sure I'm not pregnant. Anyway, we are sort of NTNP this month, but I plan to start temping and using OPKs as soon as my period gets here, which SHOULD be any day now. I am on CD30, so Fx'ed.


----------



## anti

Welcome likeaustralia. I came off bcp 3 month ago after 7 year. My first cycle was 36 days and had very sore bbs and really bad period pains. It's been much better since then. Just stick it out. It takes a little while to get used to your body again and the first month is very confusing!


----------



## Reba

Hi Anti!
Haven't seen you around much lately. What is happening on your end?


----------



## littlbabywish

Thank you for the link Reba, it's much appreciated. Now I have a better idea of what to look for.

Struth - I don't know as off yet how long it will take the results to come through. I'll ask when they take them. 

I'll deffinately keep you all posted on the outcome as you've all been great. So happy I found this thread, it's been such a comfort :hugs:

BABY :dust: ALL ROUND!!!


----------



## likeaustralia

Thank you Anti. Still no AF here, but hoping it comes soon... :shrug:


----------



## anti

Hi reba. I have been reading everyones posts and trying to keep up to date. I'm trying to not get too involved coz I don't wanna get stressed. On third month of ttc now and I'm 3 dpo. How you all getting along? My cycles are getting shorter as well which is great!


----------



## likeaustralia

First "real" post-BC period started today! Hoping my cycles continue on a somewhat regular path going forward.


----------



## anti

Well done likeaustralia. I remember when my first real period after bcp came. Was so happy! Was a 36 day cycle though so I know what you just went through!


----------



## snowflake9

I just stumbled across this thread and was wondering if I could join you lovely ladies!

I'm 29 (almost 30), came off bcp in February to start ttc and my cycles have been really epic since. First and second cycles were 59 days, now onto a whopping cd 69 of my third cycle and don't think I have o'd yet (ff thinks I have but my temps haven't risen much & much lower than they were post-o last time). The whole thing is completely stressing me out which is no doubt making it even worse.......such a cruel vicious circle......arrrgh!!!

Had a regular 28 day cycle when I went on to the pill 11 yrs ago and on a short break from it 6 yrs ago or so. Went to see gp in June who said it was fairly common to take up to 6 months to go back to normal after coming off bcp. Have now passed the 6 month mark so going back in 2 wks and planning on refusing to leave until they at least give me some blood tests....don't want to have to be a stroppy cow but want to know what is happening with my own body.

Feel like my body is broken, I'm terrified it's never going to go back to normal and that we'll never have the baby we so desperately want. Hubby doesn't seem to really understand and just keeps saying it'll be ok. One of my close friends who only started ttc in july just announced she is pregnant at the weekend. I'm really, really happy for her but have spent a lot of the past few days in tears. Hate being like that because it's really great news and I would never wish what I'm going through on my worst enemy.

Sorry for the ridiculously long rant! Just wondering if anyone has any advice or stories of a happy ending in a similar situation?


----------



## Trinigal26

Hi Snowflake..
I think we are all on the same boat.. but i was on BC for 18 years. Came off last year December and started taking vitex right away, I got my cycle in 40 days and then continued to take it for a couple months and my cycle evened out at 30-33 days.. have you thought of trying that?

Its a natural herb you can get on amazon or ebay...

Currently I decided to stop it since I was on it for so long and this month my cycle actually shortened! I ovulated 4 days earlier.. which is great.. Im 33 TTC for #1 and praying its this month that brings me this beautiful gift. 

If not, my doc is going to put me on a low dose of Clomid and I hope that helps me get my BFP!!!

FX and baby dust for you!


----------



## Reba

Hi Snowflake!

Yup we're all in similar situations!
I came of BCP in March and had one really really short cycle (like 2.5 weeks) and since then nothing naturally. I'm not ovulating and not getting af. I've been to see the dr and am now getting myself some clomid.

I totally understand about being in tears over a friend getting pregnant. I've had several friends become pregnant in the time that we've been trying. They are 3-4 months along now and it's really hard. :hugs:


----------



## missangie

Reba said:


> Hi Snowflake!
> 
> Yup we're all in similar situations!
> I came of BCP in March and had one really really short cycle (like 2.5 weeks) and since then nothing naturally. I'm not ovulating and not getting af. I've been to see the dr and am now getting myself some clomid.
> 
> I totally understand about being in tears over a friend getting pregnant. I've had several friends become pregnant in the time that we've been trying. They are 3-4 months along now and it's really hard. :hugs:

Yep, we all know how you feel. My sister, cousin and I all started TTC around the same time (we started TTC first actually) and both my sister and cousin had their babies before I even got pregnant! It was very hard but do know that your time will come. Its hard to believe sometimes but it will!!! Hang in there.

I came off BC right at the very beginning of April 2010 and got two natural periods (i think, its hard to remember) one was in August and then I took provera a few times from some medicated "periods" and had a natural one in December or January and nothing after so I finally started clomid and got my BFP that first month. (Reba, I hope you get yours the first try, too!)


----------



## littlbabywish

Hi Snowflake, you've deffinately come to the right place here. Make sure you stand your ground with the Dr. I had to with mine and she agrred to get my hormones checked.

Had my blood tests taken today and they should be back by Tuesday. So I'll just have to wait :coffee: till then. I just hope this all can be sorted so we can get our much wanted :bfp:


----------



## struth

Let us know those results when you get them Littlbabywish!


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks ladies, it really helps knowing I am not alone in going through this. And to see a success story for missangie&#8230;.congratulations!

I have tried vitex for the past 3 months but it doesn&#8217;t seem to have helped and I was worried it might have actually lengthened my cycle (now on cd 72 & not ov&#8217;d, my other two cycles were 59 days!) so I have stopped it now. FF did think I had ov&#8217;d about 16 days ago, I wasn&#8217;t convinced as my temps still seemed low but did a test this morning to be sure and BFN, so back to waiting for ov...

I hate feeling jealous of my friend, it&#8217;s brilliant news for her and I&#8217;m so happy for her, just wish it didn&#8217;t make me feel even worse about my own situation. Guess I&#8217;ll just have to be patient, something I&#8217;ve always been terrible at! 

Littlbabywish can I ask what you said to dr to get them to agree to blood tests? I&#8217;m determined to get them done this time. 

Good luck to all of you, hope we all get BFPs really soon!


----------



## Somersetlass

hey girls

I hope you can help me

i come off the implant in feb and my afs returned stright away i got cought 1st month off ttc but it ended up mc i went to the hossy to have tests done cos they thought i was havin eptopic but thankfuly baby had passed it way out but they said i have tilted womb any way i went on the pill mayish time to july my last af was 16th july i have not had af since i have done a clearblue preg test both was very faint+ and last week i retested on poundland preggy tests all 5 of them was negs wth goin on with my body i been on the pill before had no probs with it before i concived my dd 2 months commin off the pill

My right boob hurts, been havin sicky spells terid some times have dizzy spells .

so frustrating


----------



## littlbabywish

Will do Struth :thumbup:

Snowflake9 I told the Dr that I was getting really upset over how my cycles were and that I wanted to rule out PCOS. She asked what my weight was and how long my periods had been irregular ( pretty much since they started when I was 11). I think it was cause I was nearly in tears in her office that kind of got her to agree (I'm not normally emotional). I think the best thing is to tell your Dr how stressed you are and that you want some answers cause it's affecting your emotional health too. My Dr also told me that alot of woman who are ttc do get delayed periods because they want it so bad that their body kind of goes onto a temporary phantom pregnancy :shrug: Good luck at the Dr's and I hope you get some answers and your :bfp: soon.


----------



## MrsReiver

Hi to all the newbies - this is a great thread, and the ladies are so supportive. It is great to know we're not going through this alone.

Can I interrupt normal service to rant about the rest of this forum please?

I have posted in other parts of this forum - I started a thread asking for reassurance in the miscarriage part - and have been blatently ignored. I'm tired of it I really am. Outside this thread, and a couple of other support threads, this is the most cliquey, least friendly forum I have ever used.

Anyway - in other news, I was doing really well today until I went to pick up a prescription and there was a note in with it from my GP sending her condolences. I burst into tears in the middle of a mobbed chemist! Fortunately most folk in this town think I'm insane anyway :haha:

And - I have new shoes. They are beautiful happy shoes and I can't help but smile when I have them on.

https://www.schuh.co.uk/images/product/134902/1349023540ex_main.jpg

Aren't they just divine? They are my "smile and be positive" shoes.


----------



## Reba

I've seen that happen to other women on the main forums too Fluffette.
I haven't actually started my own thread so I don't know what it's all about but so sorry you had that happen.

This thread really is amazing.

Welcome for sure to the newbies :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Anyone here use OPKs? What cycle day do you usually start using them? Also, what time of day do you test?

I'm only on CD6, but couldn't resist trying one out. I got a faint test line, so I know it's negative, but I was just wondering if I should keep testing every day now until I get a positive or if I should wait a few more days to start testing every day.

Thanks!


----------



## struth

Fluffette - I am with you on the cliques on this site. There are some that are so tight that I just don't get what they are talking about. Lots of in jokes and so on. I tend to stick to this thread and then a few journals. I'm sorry no-one gave you any support hon. I hope you are ok? Oh - and I love the shoes x

Welcome to the new ladies - this really is a lovely thread. The ladies on here have been so supportive to me. I, like you, have had irregular cycles since coming off BCP in December 2010 - 55, 29, 89 days and then I got pregnant after O'ing on cd16. Unfortunately, I lost the baby at 9.5 weeks and so am now waiting to O again. Currently on cd22 and have no idea when I will O. :paper: I'm hoping that it will be sooner rather than later but there is no sign as yet...

Likeaustralia - with opks, I tend to start around cd10 or so (wishful thinking!!).


----------



## MrsReiver

You are a darling for replying to my thread Struth! Thank you. Hysterical that it got a reply after I edited out my whole post asking for reassurance and just left "sigh". What a sweetie that lady is.

The bleeding has since stopped, and while I was in a a&e with my little boy (he has broken his toe doing judo) I came across a leaflet on miscarriage which said the stop start pattern of bleeding is entirely normal.

Right, I'm off to snuggle in bed with a poor boy with a sore toe! xx


----------



## struth

Ah - bless him. I hope he makes a quick recovery - but every cloud...at least you found that leaflet. Yes - I have read that it can be stop, start for while. Mine has stopped (thank goodness) but I don't seem to be anywhere near O - my temps still seem too high (still above my usual coverline level) and so I think I have a while to go yet?

Who knows..... am having to learn to be patient again!


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks everyone for making me feel so welcome, I can&#8217;t put into words what a relief it is to find other people going through the same thing, although I'm sorry that any of us have to.

Thanks littlbabywish, I certainly won&#8217;t be lying if I say the whole thing is starting to really affect my emotional health&#8230;I&#8217;m terrified I&#8217;ve got premature ovarian failure (just about to turn 30 but I&#8217;ve heard it can happen), scared about pcos as well but at least that would be more manageable. Fingers crossed all your blood tests come back all clear.

Fluffette & Struth &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry about your losses, it&#8217;s so cruel and unfair. Can&#8217;t imagine what you must be going through. The only positive is that at least you managed to get pregnant and people say you are normally incredibly fertile after a miscarriage. But I&#8217;m sure that doesn&#8217;t make it any easier to cope with your loss.

My temp has gone up this morning, probably a random reading as opk was negative yesterday but now worried as i haven&#8217;t BD since Wed night, so can&#8217;t get back to sleep&#8230;..arrgh. Waiting for dh to wake up then going to jump on him just in case!!


----------



## struth

Snowflake - oh, how familiar that sounds! That is the thing with irregular AFs isn't it? Always wondering whether it is coming and whether you missed it. I would cry if I missed it! I think we have just about covered it each cycle but imagine after waiting all that time if it passed by without a good old BD! 

Hey - are you able to link your chart in your signature (I love chart stalking!). Do you use FF? If so, you just need to go to the sharing tab and select get code. You then copy and paste the bbcode and put it in your sig. We can all then stalk along with you!


----------



## snowflake9

It's horrible isn't it? Felt like that constantly since I started charting back in April, except for the short time after I ov'd last cycle. Thing is if you miss it you have no idea how long you'll have to wait to get another chance!

It won't let me add signature yet as apparently I need to have more than 5 posts first! I do use FF and just got the code thing. Will try posting it below then should have enough posts to add a signature!


----------



## snowflake9

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35432d - link to my charts, hopefully!


----------



## snowflake9

Ok, think I might have done that wrong but it should now be in my signature. Have added BD for this AM already just to see what it said my chances would be!!


----------



## struth

Exactly! So frustrating. Just had a look at your chart - wow. Don't you hate it when you have to scroll? It does look like your body might have geared up once or twice but hasn't quite got there. What are your usual post-O temps like?


----------



## snowflake9

Ha ha, yep, you are so right about the having to scroll....don't think FF is designed for people like us with crazy cycles! This is my longest cycle so far. Last cycle my post O temps were all above 36.4 and when right up to 37 at one point so I'm a long way off that. Think you are right, my body has been trying to O but it's not happened, I had gastric flu from cd38 - cd43 with really bad fever etc (you can see temps are missing on the chart) so don't know if that has made this cycle worse. Wish my body would just hurry up and O already!! Any signs of O for you?


----------



## struth

Perfect - I can now stalk your chart!!! Yeah - they are low compared to your last O then aren't they? Fingers crossed that today's temp is the start of something. Do you use opks too?

No sign of O for me yet :cry: Could still be some time I guess - what with the mc and the irregular cycles. My temps are still too high - my pre-O temps are usually 96.6-97 but they are still 97 and above so I think I might be in for the long haul :paper:


----------



## Reba

:hugs: to you both!
One more day of Provera for me... and then I'll let you all see my chart again :rofl: 
I can't wait for af so that the clomid can start working magic!

I agree FF makes me scroll sideways and it's not fun. Definitely not made for people with longer than 30 day cycle.


----------



## snowflake9

I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, had bought it naively thinking my cycles would go back to normal quickly but can still use it by just re-setting it every 20 days. I don't really think this is O, as monitor still saying "low" and I think my temps need to go lower for a bit longer first but as you say just scared of missing my chance after waiting so long. 

Fingers crossed for you that temps lower a bit soon and that O is just around the corner for both of us!


----------



## snowflake9

That's exciting Reba, have heard great things about Clomid, fingers crossed you get your bfp in your first cycle with it!


----------



## struth

How does that work with your monitor then? I have one too but have never used it as my cycles have never calmed down enough (I am an optimist and thought they would!). Do you tell it is a new cycle ever so often? 

Reba - I'm getting excited for you x


----------



## snowflake9

Yes, i just reset it every 20 days and start again. I'd bought it and the sticks so just decided it was cheaper than buying opks as well!


----------



## Heidi

I also hate scrolling sideways in FF it drives me mad :( I'm on CD 80 tomorrow :(
Hope your all doing ok x


----------



## struth

I have had my first normal pre-O temp since the mc this morning :happydance: I'm so excited! I just don't understand why it takes my body twice as long to do something as other ladies? I've been browsing the mc charts in FF and most seem to go back to their normal ranges within a couple of days to a week and here is me on CD25 and I'm only just getting there.

Oh well - I'm there now. I now just need to work out what will come first - O or AF?


----------



## Reba

:happydance:


----------



## snowflake9

Good news Struth, hope O comes for you, then a sticky little bean and no af for another 9 months. Did the drs give you any idea of what to expect first?

Not sure what my body is doing, temp dropped yesterday and today and showing all other signs of being fertile yesterday but we were away on Sat night and I forgot my cbfm so didn't use it yesterday! Did get a high this morning but based on the other signs today I think I might have missed my surge......guess I'll just need to be patient and see what my temp does over next couple of days.


----------



## littlbabywish

Brilliant news Struth. Hopefully that :bfp: will be yours and Mr Stork will be winging his way to you soon.

Have a Drs appointment made for Friday. When I phoned them today they said my renal and full blood counts came back satisfactory but when I asked about the hormone results the receptionist said she didn't have them. Don't know whether to be worried or not :shrug:. Guess we'll just have to do some more waiting :coffee: . Will keep you all posted


----------



## struth

Thanks guys!

Snowflake - I hope that you get some BD in tonight just in case?

Littlbabywish - the lack of information on your hormones might mean anything, they could just not be back yet. It's all about the waiting isn't it? Hope Friday comes round fast for you x


----------



## missangie

great news struth!!!


----------



## snowflake9

As if the crazy cycles aren't bad enough just to make the whole ttc thing even more difficult we've got crazy living circumstances at the moment so I'm away from home Mon-Wed nights every week, but BD this morning just in case! Actually wondering if the unsettled lifestyle is contributing to my problems but got to stick it out for another 8 months. 

Littlbabywish - don't worry, like Struth said those tests might not be back yet or it might just be their standard practice to get doc to run through the hormone test results even if they are 'normal'. Hope all goes well on Friday.


----------



## littlbabywish

Went to the Drs yesterday and my hormone results still haven't come back :growlmad: So it looks like at least another week for me to wait again :coffee: :dohh:


----------



## Reba

Well on CD4 and second day of Clomid. Fell asleep on the bed last night about 10pm in full clothing. DH woke up up at 1 am and tried to get me changed. This week must have been more exhausting than I thought! Can't wait for next week when the clomid will be done and I'll be on O watch!


----------



## missangie

Reba are you on 50mg? have you had any side effects? ahh I am so excited for you. I hope you get your BFP or at least O!! good luck!!


----------



## Reba

Hey, yes I'm on 50mg. So far I haven't noticed any side effects. I'm also really hoping for an O but a BFP would be super sweet as well! 3 more days of Clomid and on to the fun part!


----------



## blondy13

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind if i join your thread? I have been using my lazy Sunday wisely and been reading all 116 pages...and I feel a little better knowing there are other people in similar positions.
Me and DH got married in June and came off the pill straight away. I had my usual withdrawal bleed, and am now on CD 77 :(
One thing I have been getting is spotting....it started as brown, but now seems to be a small bit of red spotting but only seems to be in the morning, no idea what is going on there, it's definitely not AF though.
I decided to ask around in my family to see about PCOS history as I have had bad skin since quitting the pill (but have always had fairly bad skin it has just got a lot worse), i have had a lot of hair falling out and noticing darker hairs growing on my chin/face. I found out my mum has pcos but managed to conceive naturally, and my aunty has it and had to use clomid to conceive. So it's not looking great.
I went to my doctors a week ago and had some swabs done just to check i didnt have thrush or anything because of spotting, and i have another appointment to go back in a week and a half to start the ball rolling with blood tests etc.
I just feel so drained already, it's so hard seeing other people come off the pill and go straight back to normal and I know it's going to be a long road ahead. I haven't been temping but was using opk's every other day but gave up a while ago. I think i might invest in a thermometer after reading this thread, might give me some clarity?
Anyway I am sorry for going on I just feel like i want to talk to people who understand.
xxx


----------



## blondy13

FX to everyone also xxx


----------



## Reba

Welcome Blondy :)
We all feel your pain. Since coming off the pill I have a weekly routine of pulling dark hairs off my sideburns and neck :( It wasn't as bad when I was on the pill. Glad you got the ball rolling with your Dr. hope you get some answers soon! Definitely get a thermometer it will shed some light on what is going on. :hugs:


----------



## missangie

welcome blondy! I would suggest a thermometer too. It feels like a hassle at first to do every morning but it really becomes part of your daily routine pretty quickly!


----------



## snowflake9

Hi Blondy, seems like we are all in the same boat! Would recommend temping as well, it's the only thing that keeping me sane at the moment, think I'd constantly be wondering if I was pregnant without it.

I had doc appt this morning, got horrible grumpy male gp. He has agreed to run blood test for hormones and thyroid but I have to wait another 2 weeks first to see if I get af, and if I do I need to wait to cd21 of next cycle (if not can just make an appt in 2 wks to get them done). Am I right in thinking they do cd21 tests to see if you have ov'd? Given that I'm on cd82 and my last 2 cycles before this were 59 days I think he might be being a bit optimistic thinking there's any point in cd21 tests for ov! 

Having read a bit more on pcos I think that might be what's wrong with me, it seems like my body keeps trying to ov and then it's not happening. Skin isn't great on my chin. I told doc I was worried about pcos but he just said t's quite common for it to take 12 months to go back to normal cycles and that I don't have any other symptoms of pcos (af was regular before bcp, I've got quite a low bmi etc). Bet I'm right though, sometimes I think we know more about our own bodies that the doctors do!

littlbabywish - did they say why the blood tests are taking so long to come back? Hope you get them really soon. The joys of the nhs eh?!

Reba - excited to see what happens with the clomid - hope this is your bfp!!


----------



## struth

snowflake9 said:


> Hi Blondy, seems like we are all in the same boat! Would recommend temping as well, it's the only thing that keeping me sane at the moment, think I'd constantly be wondering if I was pregnant without it.
> 
> I had doc appt this morning, got horrible grumpy male gp. He has agreed to run blood test for hormones and thyroid but I have to wait another 2 weeks first to see if I get af, and if I do I need to wait to cd21 of next cycle (if not can just make an appt in 2 wks to get them done). Am I right in thinking they do cd21 tests to see if you have ov'd? Given that I'm on cd82 and my last 2 cycles before this were 59 days I think he might be being a bit optimistic thinking there's any point in cd21 tests for ov!
> 
> Having read a bit more on pcos I think that might be what's wrong with me, it seems like my body keeps trying to ov and then it's not happening. Skin isn't great on my chin. I told doc I was worried about pcos but he just said t's quite common for it to take 12 months to go back to normal cycles and that I don't have any other symptoms of pcos (af was regular before bcp, I've got quite a low bmi etc). Bet I'm right though, sometimes I think we know more about our own bodies that the doctors do!
> 
> littlbabywish - did they say why the blood tests are taking so long to come back? Hope you get them really soon. The joys of the nhs eh?!
> 
> Reba - excited to see what happens with the clomid - hope this is your bfp!!

Snowflake - I had cd21 tests done at about cd55! I had the same problem as you and so my GP just decided to do them whenever just to see what came back. My hormones were all over the place but I still haven't had a diagnosis (I got pregnant and that stopped all investigations). However, I was convinced that I had PCOS but now I am less sure. Since my mc my cycle has been so much more 'normal' and I'm hopeful that time and the mc has sorted me out. I came off the pill in December 2010, had a 55 day cycle, then 29, then 89 and then got pregnant after O'ing on cd16. I know it is frustrating and you worry that everything is wrong with you but you need to give your body as much time as possible. At the time, I almost wanted to have PCOS because it could be treated 'now'!! In hindsight though, I really hope I don't as it brings so many other complications with it. 

I hope you get some answers soon hon x


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks Struth, that's exactly how I'm feeling right now, almost want it to pcos because then I know what it is and can get it treated. Just going to try to be patient and not think about it too much (easier said than done!) for the next couple of weeks until I can get the blood tests done.x


----------



## littlbabywish

Hello Blondy, welcome to the thread! Hopefully you'll find the support you need with us. I know I did.:happydance:

Phoned the Dr a couple of days ago and they had to call the hospital to see if the hormone tests were done yet. Apparently they are now but they've got to be looked over by the cosultant then my Dr. I'll be calling them again next week to see if they've come through. All this waiting is getting me tense. :growlmad:

I hope all of you girls are doing okay! :hugs:


----------



## Reba

CD 11 for me and really really hoping for a clomid O and a BFP. I'm confused as heck about my temps this cycle. They are a good .2 or .3 higher than my normal range of temps :saywhat:. I don't think that's a bad thing as long as I O and the temp shoots up!


----------



## blondy13

Hi Girls,
Thanks for the welcome!
I went to the doctors on Thursday and having blood tests next week and also been referred for a internal ultrasound, but Dr said it will be 5-6 weeks for an appointment, hopefully they will call/write to me with a date this week.
I am exactly the same as you snowflake, everything is pointing to PCOS really. I am on CD84 today with no sign of anything happening. My skin is awful, the worst it has ever been with spots all round my chin, jawline and neck :( So although I really don't want it to be PCOS, I am glad I should have a diagnosis within a couple of months, and hopefully will be reffered to the hospital then. Like you, I have a normal BMI too which is one positive. I also got my hair cut this weekend, into a long bob! I love it, and it's so different, so has cheered me up slightly!
Reba - maybe the clomid has made your temp rise a little, I saw others saying that hot flushes were one of the side effects?
Big hugs to all you ladies, at least we can talk about it on here xxx


----------



## missangie

Reba said:


> CD 11 for me and really really hoping for a clomid O and a BFP. I'm confused as heck about my temps this cycle. They are a good .2 or .3 higher than my normal range of temps :saywhat:. I don't think that's a bad thing as long as I O and the temp shoots up!

my temps were a bit higher when I was on clomid! I think its normal for that to happen. Bring on the O!


----------



## Reba

Oh good to know missangie!

I'm happy to say that the breakouts on my chin, neck, and chest have eased up a bit. I sound like I looked like you Blondy! SO frustrating hey?

I can't wait to have an O. Really want to be following in your foot steps missangie! :hugs:


----------



## andromeda22

Hi everyone, I am new!! I hope this is a good thread for me-- there are so many!
I'm 31, ttc #1, first month off bcp (have been on it for almost 15yrs!). Got a couple questions about ovulation and possible symptoms, etc. Of course I don't know if my cycles are irregular, but I thought some of you here might be able to help me with my very first post-pill symptoms.....

Today is cd 12. I started testing for Ov on cd 7, since I have no idea what my cycles will be like (of course, will I ovulate?)! Using Answer opk test strips. Not very good at the subtle interpretations yet, but I may have gotten a pos LH surge on fri 11am (cd 10). Test looked pretty positive (was darkest I have seen it yet-- I think it was as dark as the control line!??). Was excited but then got definite negative later that night 8pm. Yesterday, and a little today (cd 11 and cd 12), I definitely have cramping (dull and consistent, like mentstrual cramps). Also, opk strips are super negative (almost no test line). Could I have had a LH surge on cd 10 and be having ovulation cramps yesterday and today? Or is it more likely that I am just having cramping due to recently stopping bcp? No, I am not charting bbt or anything else, so I have no way of being sure whether or not I am/have ovulated. Do ov cramps happen to anyone else, and do they happen before or on the day of? Would I be able to distinguish ov cramps versus post-pill cramping? Any ideas out there?? Thanks!


----------



## Reba

I didn't pay attention to my body the first month off the pill so I'm no help! sorry
Welcome and good luck!


----------



## snowflake9

I read something about Clomid reducing or inhibiting estrogen levels or something, which would explain why it would cause a slight temp increase. Don't think the actual temps matter so long as you get a rise - really hope it's just around the corner for you!

Got an appointment for my blood test on Friday, which was a bit sooner than I was expecting - happy to be getting something done but nervous about what the results will be.

Andromeda - sounds like you might have Ov'd, think the LH surge can be quite short, only way you can be sure if temping - it's not for everyone but it's just about kept me sane through my current ridiculously long cycle!


----------



## littlbabywish

Good luck with your test results snowflake, hopefully it will be good news.

My results have come through and my Dr should be calling me today to discuss them :help: The receptionist said they've come back satifactory but I think it's best for me to talk to my Dr as I'm on CD27 and have no signs of ovulation at all :saywhat: I think I might have to start taking Agnus Castus to see what that does. Either that or just giving up :cry: 

I just really want to be pregnant NOW!!! :growlmad:


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks littlbabywish! Glad your results are finally back and good news that they are ok. Hope your chat with the dr went well.

Can I ask, did you need to fast before your blood test? Receptionist at gp just asked me if it was a fasting or non-fasting blood test - I'm presuming it's non-fasting but the GP didn't actually say either way! 

Getting myself worked up thinking about the worst case scenario, if they tell me I have premature ovarian failure or something.....need to try to distract myself until I get the results!!


----------



## littlbabywish

Thank you snowflake. Mine were fasting tests. I think it's best to fast for yours just to be on the safe side. I really wish I could say for you to stay calm and relax but that would be hypercritical of me cause I was going out of my mind:wacko:. The best thing is probably talking to your OH about it.

My Dr has said they've all come back normal. When I asked why I'm not ovulating she said sometimes stress can cause it:shrug: She said to just keep trying. I'm on CD28 and still haven't ovulated yet :huh: Someone did say on here that they ovulated on CD49 and got pregnant

I hope your test results come back normal snowflake :hugs:


----------



## struth

littlbabywish said:


> Good luck with your test results snowflake, hopefully it will be good news.
> 
> My results have come through and my Dr should be calling me today to discuss them :help: The receptionist said they've come back satifactory but I think it's best for me to talk to my Dr as I'm on CD27 and have no signs of ovulation at all :saywhat: I think I might have to start taking Agnus Castus to see what that does. Either that or just giving up :cry:
> 
> I just really want to be pregnant NOW!!! :growlmad:

Glad to hear that they have come back normal. Do you know what they tested for exactly. It might be worth you asking for a copy of the results so you can check them over. They are happy to give you a copy if you ask. I would book an appointment with your dr to chat over the results and see what s/he says about a way forward. Keep us posted hon x



snowflake9 said:


> Thanks littlbabywish! Glad your results are finally back and good news that they are ok. Hope your chat with the dr went well.
> 
> Can I ask, did you need to fast before your blood test? Receptionist at gp just asked me if it was a fasting or non-fasting blood test - I'm presuming it's non-fasting but the GP didn't actually say either way!
> 
> Getting myself worked up thinking about the worst case scenario, if they tell me I have premature ovarian failure or something.....need to try to distract myself until I get the results!!

How soon until you get the results snowflake? I know exactly how you feel - I was so worried about everything but I'm sure that they will be fine. And if they are not - there is lots they can do to help nowadays... I have my FX'd for you x

AFM.... I got my :bfp: this morning (I know some of you know this already from other boards but I just wanted all the ladies who have been so supportive on here to know) x :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Reba

So happy for you Struth :hugs:


----------



## snowflake9

Wow Struth! So happy for you hon!! That's amazing news :happydance: Did wonder after seeing your temp yesterday but didn't want to get your hopes up after the rough time you had last week! Explains why you were emotional though!! Fingers and everything else crossed that this is your sticky bean. Xx

Got the blood test on Friday and not sure how long results take. I need to keep myself away from google until then.....have convinced myself there are a million things wrong with me recently! Today i'm convinced it's my thyroid, although I have some symptoms of hypothryoidism and some of hyperthyroidism......:haha: The internet is both a blessing & a curse for me just now! Hoping the test results will at least cure me of my new hypochondriac tendencies (as is DH!)!


----------



## Reba

No news from me yet. 
It's looking like O is coming so I'm really crossing my fingers. Keeping a strict BD schedule which has also been fun so neither DH or me is complaining ;)

Hope your test results shed some light for you snowflake :)


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks Reba! Think I'm starting to go a bit crazy as now on cd90](*,)

Really hope O is coming for you and that this is a clomid bfp for you!


----------



## Reba

I totally hear you. The only reason why I had "cycles" is because I had Provera to end them so I could start fresh. Was on CD72 for the longest one (if I remember correctly) so frustrating :hugs:


----------



## snowflake9

littlbabywish said:


> Thank you snowflake. Mine were fasting tests. I think it's best to fast for yours just to be on the safe side. I really wish I could say for you to stay calm and relax but that would be hypercritical of me cause I was going out of my mind:wacko:. The best thing is probably talking to your OH about it.
> 
> My Dr has said they've all come back normal. When I asked why I'm not ovulating she said sometimes stress can cause it:shrug: She said to just keep trying. I'm on CD28 and still haven't ovulated yet :huh: Someone did say on here that they ovulated on CD49 and got pregnant
> 
> I hope your test results come back normal snowflake :hugs:

Thanks littlbabywish - will fast for mine just to be sure I don't mess up whatever they are testing for. DH has been really supportive, keeps telling me that hopefully it'll all be fine but if not we'll do everything we can to get past any problems. Unfortunately I spend Mon-Wed night every week away from home and find those are the days I have too much time to myself to think about things......home tomorrow though.

Glad your results are all normal, guess you just need to try to relax and hopefully O will come soon. Think for some people it does just take a while for things to settle down.



Reba said:


> I totally hear you. The only reason why I had "cycles" is because I had Provera to end them so I could start fresh. Was on CD72 for the longest one (if I remember correctly) so frustrating :hugs:


Thanks hon, think I might ask about Provera when my test results come back, I'm rapidly heading for 100 days and my previous 2 cycles were 59 days each so this one is a lot longer.


----------



## virginiaplain

andromeda22 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new!! I hope this is a good thread for me-- there are so many!
> I'm 31, ttc #1, first month off bcp (have been on it for almost 15yrs!). Got a couple questions about ovulation and possible symptoms, etc. Of course I don't know if my cycles are irregular, but I thought some of you here might be able to help me with my very first post-pill symptoms.....
> 
> Today is cd 12. I started testing for Ov on cd 7, since I have no idea what my cycles will be like (of course, will I ovulate?)! Using Answer opk test strips. Not very good at the subtle interpretations yet, but I may have gotten a pos LH surge on fri 11am (cd 10). Test looked pretty positive (was darkest I have seen it yet-- I think it was as dark as the control line!??). Was excited but then got definite negative later that night 8pm. Yesterday, and a little today (cd 11 and cd 12), I definitely have cramping (dull and consistent, like mentstrual cramps). Also, opk strips are super negative (almost no test line). Could I have had a LH surge on cd 10 and be having ovulation cramps yesterday and today? Or is it more likely that I am just having cramping due to recently stopping bcp? No, I am not charting bbt or anything else, so I have no way of being sure whether or not I am/have ovulated. Do ov cramps happen to anyone else, and do they happen before or on the day of? Would I be able to distinguish ov cramps versus post-pill cramping? Any ideas out there?? Thanks!

I had lots of mid-cycle cramping (actually mid-cycle through period) for my first 3 cycles off the BCP. I read somewhere that being on the pill can make you vitamin B6 deficient so I started on a prenatal and B-complex and that pretty much took care of the cramping. 

I also never got a positive OPK the first month, but I don't think I was testing at the right time (Answer brand instructions tell you test with FMU). I switched from the Answer brand to the internet cheapies (Wondfo) so that I could test several times a day and once I did had positives every month around CD 18. Keep testing, maybe twice a day, because you may not have ovulated yet. My pattern is a fade in, so I can get many days of almost as dark as the control line. The day when it's positive, it's super dark - even darker than the control line. Temping is also good, but a lot of work.


----------



## struth

snowflake9 said:


> Wow Struth! So happy for you hon!! That's amazing news :happydance: Did wonder after seeing your temp yesterday but didn't want to get your hopes up after the rough time you had last week! Explains why you were emotional though!! Fingers and everything else crossed that this is your sticky bean. Xx
> 
> Got the blood test on Friday and not sure how long results take. I need to keep myself away from google until then.....have convinced myself there are a million things wrong with me recently! Today i'm convinced it's my thyroid, although I have some symptoms of hypothryoidism and some of hyperthyroidism......:haha: The internet is both a blessing & a curse for me just now! Hoping the test results will at least cure me of my new hypochondriac tendencies (as is DH!)!

Oh - I had that one too - although I couldn't decide between underactive or overactive :haha: It is madness isn't it? I would tell you to stop googling but I know that you probably won't (!) so just try to take everything you read with a pinch of salt until you see the dr (one more sleep) x


----------



## littlbabywish

Congratulations Struth!!! Sooo pleased for you. 

I was the same too snowflake. I got loads of books from the library to research PCOS and I was constantly googling stuff thinking it's this or it sounds like that. I think we don't realise how insane we are until we TTC:haha:

I've started taking Agnus Castus now to see if that helps. There's an independant health store not far from me and the woman was very helpful and informative. She said she had a friend who swore by Agnus Castus to get pregnant. She took for a few months and concieved all 3 of her children with it. She also said to maybe calm TTCing down while I give it time to work. She also thinks stress may be a factor. (Am I seeing a pattern here with the stress advice?):shrug: I think at this point I'm going to have to take the advice.

Also found out that my family aren't as fertile as I thought. My aunt was trying for 12 months to get pregnant with her second son.


----------



## missangie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:ya struth!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snowflake9

Well had my bloods taken today and been told to call them next Friday to see if the results are back, so hoping in 10 days or so I should be starting to get some answers to what it going on. The Nurse was really nice and kept telling it's quite common for it to take up to 12 months to get normal cycles back after the pill. Either way at least I feel something is happening now in terms of getting a diagnosis or reassurance, even if nothing is actually happening with my stupid body!

Littlbabywish, I've heard lots of people who had success with Agnus Castus. I tried for about 8 wks or so on this cycle but when this one started getting longer than the last two I came off as I'd managed to find something on the internet saying it can delay O for a very small minority of women. Suspect it wasn't that for me though as now been off it for 40 days or something and still no O! Think there's a very good chance it could help you. What dose are you taking?


----------



## struth

snowflake9 said:


> Well had my bloods taken today and been told to call them next Friday to see if the results are back, so hoping in 10 days or so I should be starting to get some answers to what it going on. The Nurse was really nice and kept telling it's quite common for it to take up to 12 months to get normal cycles back after the pill. Either way at least I feel something is happening now in terms of getting a diagnosis or reassurance, even if nothing is actually happening with my stupid body!

I'm beginning to think that that was what was wrong with my body. It seems to have straightened itself out a bit more recently (I came off the pill in December 2010). Last cycle I o'd on cd16 and this one was cd27 (even with the mc) so I think it might have been the pill messing me up. I think you really have to give it a good 8 or more months to be sure. I know it is difficult though - especially when you are in the middle of a stupidly long cycle and you don't know how long it is going to last. I guess we just have to take it one day at a time. 

You will get there snowflake x


----------



## Reba

It's so frustrating isn't it Snowflake?
I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks ladies!



struth said:


> You will get there snowflake x

I really hope so struth x


----------



## littlbabywish

I'm taking 1000mg a day of Agnus Castus and I'm now on CD32 and still haven't ovulated (you should see my chart:wacko:) Starting taking 50mg of vitamin B6 as I've heard that can help too. 

We've decided to NTNP for awhile to take the pressure off and see if this cocktail of pills and powder work.

I hope your test results come back okay and I hope you don't need to wait as long as I did 

BABY :dust:


----------



## blondy13

Ahhh just logged on here and seen your good news Struth...congrats!! FX this one is super sticky!
Snowflake I hope your bloods come back ok, or if they find anything then they will refer you quickly.
I have my blood test on Tuesday morning and just waiting for my internal scan appointment to come through. Really hope it's not too long a wait, I have had spotting for a good 60 days now and it's so irritating/worrying :( No sign of ov either, it's coming up to 3 months since i finished the pill, CD81 I think. 
littlbabywish I hope that AC helps you! There are loads of success stories out there!
I never knew TTC would be this difficult!
Reba - how is the clomid going, any signs of Ov?
xxx


----------



## Reba

Well I think my body tried to Ov but ff hasn't confirmed an O yet as my temps haven't gone up high enough. I guess we'll see what the next few days bring and we'll go from there.

Blood test on Tuesday to check progesterone levels. Dr appt the next week and then we'll be looking at a second round of clomid if nothing did happen. We'll also be doing an HSG to check for blocked tubes. If I didn't O then we'll be upping the dose to 100mg.

:shrug: wait and see at this point.

Thanks for thinking of me :)

Anyone else have news!?


----------



## missangie

ahh I hope you O'd Reba! But if not, maybe the HSG and 100mg will be the magic "potion" I had an HSG right before I started clomid and perhaps thats what really helped me get a BFP. Im still crossing my fingers you wont need another cycle though!!


----------



## Reba

Thanks missangie - I would love to have O'd as well and get a BFP!!
I know DH would love it if there was no more clomid. I've been a blubbering mess the last week. :shrug: oh well the things we do for a BFP :)


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> Thanks missangie - I would love to have O'd as well and get a BFP!!
> I know DH would love it if there was no more clomid. I've been a blubbering mess the last week. :shrug: oh well the things we do for a BFP :)

:hugs: Bloody hormones mess with our heads don't they?


----------



## littlbabywish

Hi girls:hi: I know I'm being a total pain and freaking out to you all about my ovulation or lack there of but is there any chance you could take a peek at my bbt chart to see what you make of it? Thank you in advance and any advice or thoughts would really be appreciated


----------



## struth

Don't worry about the freakout hon - i'm the worst at those!! 

I just had a peek at your chart and it doesn't look like you have O'd yet I'm afraid - well your temps aren't confirming it anyway. I guess if your temp continued to rise over the next day or two then it might put it in but there is no obvious ovulation at the moment.

Where are you with the drs hon?


----------



## littlbabywish

Thank you for looking struth. 
I've started taking Agnus Castus, Maca and B6 to see if that helps. I'll give it a couple of months and if that doesn't work I'll go back to the Dr's to see about a second lot of blood tests to see if the first lot might of missed something


----------



## likeaustralia

Well, I think I'm out this month. Good news is it looks like I am getting semi-regular cycles just 2 months after BC. Onto the next month!

And good luck to everyone still in for this month. :)


----------



## snowflake9

Littlbabywish - doesn't look you have o'd yet. On my first cycle charting when my temp wasn't going up I kept wondering if maybe it just wouldn't for me but then I O'd on cd50 and got a very clear temp shift. Hopefully the AC will work for you and help bring on O soon.

Sorry to hear you're out likeaustralia but very good news that your cycles are back to normal already - I'm very jealous!

I've had a few days away from here as been trying not to think about it all too much while waiting for my blood test results and also trying to study for an exam I've got at end of October. Not succeeding much on either count though......working myself into a terrible state worrying about blood test results. Going to call tomorrow to see if they are back. Terrified it's going to be really bad news and they'll just say there's no chance....arrrgh.

Not helping that I'll be on cd100 on Friday.....how the heck has that happened?! Thought things were meant to improve the longer you were off bcp not get worse! 

To top it all off my skin has exploded the last fews days and feeling like a teenager again. 

Sorry for the rant ladies, I'm just full of the joys of life tonight!!


----------



## Reba

I hate the skin explosions!
I complained to DH and he said "well maybe that's a good thing because your body is getting itself sorted out!?"

Great!! :dohh: just what I need pimples all over the place and people looking at me like I don't eat properly or bathe properly! :dohh:

I hope you get af soon snowflake CD100 OMG thankfully my gyne got me Provera to force an af so I could start over again on CD1


----------



## Heidi

snowflake9 said:


> Not helping that I'll be on cd100 on Friday.....how the heck has that happened?! Thought things were meant to improve the longer you were off bcp not get worse!

I'm on CD...*goes to check FF*.....104 today, so i'm right there with ya!
I've gotten norethisterone from my doctor, but am a little reluctant to take it just yet and need to book my bloods even though last time we were TTC and had bloods done they came back perfectly normal :wacko:

Hope your all enjoying the sunny weather this week!


----------



## snowflake9

Heidi - sounds like you are in a similar place to me! Really just want this cycle over now, think if gp would give me something to bring on af i'd take it now.

Think my body has been trying to ov again last few days but it's done that a couple of times this cycle without success so not holding out much hope!

Called the docs to see if blood test results were back and been told they are back and gp needs to discuss them with me, the nurse who took the blood said they'd only do that if there was something wrong so I'm more than a little freaked out now. Have to wait for gp to call me 'sometime after 3 tomorrow'......wish they could just tell me now, not sure how I'm going to manage to work, sleep or eat until I know, got all the worst case scenarios running through my head. Even the sunshine isn't cheering me up now!


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm sorry your doc is making you wait like that snowflake. Hopefully it's just something simple that they can fix for you. I know it's hard, but try to stay calm - maybe distract yourself with something out of your regular schedule (haircut, new shoe shopping?) so you can stop thinking about it for a little while. Good luck - I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Heidi

snowflake9 said:


> Heidi - sounds like you are in a similar place to me! Really just want this cycle over now, think if gp would give me something to bring on af i'd take it now.
> 
> Think my body has been trying to ov again last few days but it's done that a couple of times this cycle without success so not holding out much hope!
> 
> Called the docs to see if blood test results were back and been told they are back and gp needs to discuss them with me, the nurse who took the blood said they'd only do that if there was something wrong so I'm more than a little freaked out now. Have to wait for gp to call me 'sometime after 3 tomorrow'......wish they could just tell me now, not sure how I'm going to manage to work, sleep or eat until I know, got all the worst case scenarios running through my head. Even the sunshine isn't cheering me up now!

My Dr did the same to me when my results came back i was shaking when they rung and all she said was my levels were fine and she thinks my body is just taking a bit longer to 'wake up'. Not sure what they will say next time round though because i've only been back on it a year this time. 
Fx'd every thing will be fine for you.
I more or less begged my doctor to give me norethisterone she really didnt want to do it, when i said i just want to start a fresh cycle and be back at cd1 she gave me a lecture about it not really being cd1 because i wont ovulate blah blah blah which i already knew about obviously, but last time i took it my cycle went between 35-68 which ids way better than 100+, she seemed to think it was more a physiological reason for me wanting it and said i was just pumping my body with more artificial hormones, needless to say she really Pissed me off!!! :growlmad: I'm going to wait till after my birthday this weekend and take them because it gave me a few side effects last time.

Sorry for the long post :blush:


----------



## Lemonflower

Don't give up hope ladies! I was CD162 when I got my :bfp: after BCP!! Keep trying you may catch a miracle eggy like me!! xxx


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks ladies, the support really helps! 

Have accepted there is something wrong as nurse said they'd only need an appointment if there was. Just really hoping & praying it's something they can treat fairly easily. The waiting is horrible. Receptionist said it was 'a non-urgent appointment' - might be non-urgent to them but it's the most important results i've ever had. 

Well did get a bit of a distraction, + opk last night & peak cbfm this am. Not convinced as my body has been doing some really weird things this cycle but guess my temps will tell over the next few days. Even if I ov suspect my chances are pretty rubbish, seems like my body has geared up a few times already this cycle but failed ov which I think affects the egg quality. But at least it would mean this cycle it nearly over!



Lemonflower said:


> Don't give up hope ladies! I was CD162 when I got my :bfp: after BCP!! Keep trying you may catch a miracle eggy like me!! xxx

Wow!! You must have been completely shocked?! But hearing things like that does give me hope it might eventually happen!


----------



## snowflake9

Just spoken to gp and all my hormones were in the normal range. He had got confused and forgotten my background so thought they were cd21 tests and was calling to tell me I hadn't ov'd.......eh, I could have told him that! All that stress because he didn't read my notes properly :dohh: He said it doesn't explain why I'm having such long irregular cycles but it's not showing any signs of pcos or ovarian deficiency. So relieved. 

He asked again how long we'd been ttc for and said they normally wait until 12 months to try to refer you but if DH comes in and does a SA then he'll try to refer us now to get the ball rolling. 

Don't think DH is going to be happy. He potentially has an issue as he's suffered from prostatitis in the past and an SA done 3.5 yrs ago showed a really high count but slightly lower than normal levels of motility and morphology. The specialist at the time told him it might well correct itself but he's always refused to have it re-done. He had it done when he was working abroad so I'm guessing his nhs notes don't have details of it. We'd always assumed we'd have to try for 12 months and then it we hadn't got a bfp they would test to see if it was still problem. I'll be happy to get an answer to that sooner rather than later but I suspect he was hoping we'd get there by 12 months and he wouldn't have to be re-tested. Oh well, that's going to be a fun conversation tonight.....


----------



## Heidi

Thats fab news snowflake, do you think you'll ask for some thing to bring on AF now? x


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks Heidi! Well I was planning on asking for something to bring on af but my body seems to be trying to ov again, had positive opk last night and 3 positive opks today. But if it's not ov I'll be asking the gp for something to bring on af. Just want to be back at cd 1 again and hope for a much shorter cycle next time. 

Have you decided whether to take the norethisterone or not?


----------



## Heidi

snowflake9 said:


> Thanks Heidi! Well I was planning on asking for something to bring on af but my body seems to be trying to ov again, had positive opk last night and 3 positive opks today. But if it's not ov I'll be asking the gp for something to bring on af. Just want to be back at cd 1 again and hope for a much shorter cycle next time.
> 
> Have you decided whether to take the norethisterone or not?

Fx'd you have ov'd this time! I've not bought any opks yet will probably wait until my cycles are less than 70 days long:dohh:
Its my birthday tomorrow and decided to take them from monday so i dont get any effects from the tablets and i can also have a drink too, it will only be one or two but i'd rather not be taking them and drinking. It did the trick for me last time so hoping it will again. Once i get back to CD1 or so i'll book in for some bloods to be done x


----------



## snowflake9

Happy birthday for tomorrow! 

Hope it does the trick for you again this time. If this isn't ov then I'll definitely be off to get some and hope it does the trick for me too!


----------



## littlbabywish

I'm so glad your test results have come back normal snowflake. 

I feel like my body's tried to gear up for ov a few times this month too. So frustrating:growlmad: Well, CD 38 today. BBT has shown afew big shifts but I'm not sure what they mean as of yet. Guess I'll have to wait and see:coffee:


----------



## Heidi

snowflake9 said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow!
> 
> Hope it does the trick for you again this time. If this isn't ov then I'll definitely be off to get some and hope it does the trick for me too!


Thanks hun x


----------



## Heidi

How are you all doing today? Make the most of this lovely weather!! xx


----------



## snowflake9

Weather has broken in north-east now, we've had lots of rain all day so feeling much more like autumn again. And i've managed to hurt my back so been laid out flat all day, only good side to it is DH running around looking after me!

Is the sun still shining with you? Did you have a good birthday?

Looks like I might have ov'd on Friday, not got a lot of hope for this eggy as think it's very unusual to conceive in such a long cycle but at least it would mean the start of new one soon!


----------



## blondy13

Hiya everyone!
the weather seems to have turned here in the midlands too...typical when its been boiling all week, i just wanted a whole weekend of sun but hey!
snowflake - glad to see you don't have pcos or anything but hmmm it still doesn't explain the long cycles. maybe the peak on the cbfm will mean an eggy is about to pop?!
Well I have got my internal scan tomorrow to look at my ovaries, feeling very nervous. Kind of excited to know, but I know it will be hard to accept if it is PCOS.
Has anyone had one - does it hurt?
Thanks xxx


----------



## Reba

Hi Snowflake! 
That temp rise is looking promising for an O!!

Blondy - internal scan? Like an ultrasound but internal? If yes, then yes I've had one it's not bad at all :) Good luck!


----------



## Heidi

snowflake9 said:


> Weather has broken in north-east now, we've had lots of rain all day so feeling much more like autumn again. And i've managed to hurt my back so been laid out flat all day, only good side to it is DH running around looking after me!
> 
> Is the sun still shining with you? Did you have a good birthday?
> 
> Looks like I might have ov'd on Friday, not got a lot of hope for this eggy as think it's very unusual to conceive in such a long cycle but at least it would mean the start of new one soon!

'm on the south coast and its been boiling all weekend, does feel a bit weird though being that its October! Spend the weekend with hubby and my DD went to the beach today.

Hope your back feels better soon.
Your temps look really really good, at least you've ov'd naturally :thumbup: Have you managed to DTD just in case or is that a no-no with your bad back?

Good luck for your scan blondy, i've never had one so cant advise, but i've had many other type of internals and didn't find them painful at all. x


----------



## snowflake9

Good luck with the scan today blondy, I've never had one but wouldn't have thought it will be painful. Hope it gives you some answers.

I know, I'm pleased about the blood tests but it doesn't explain why I've only had 3 cycles since February! The dr and nurse said that sometimes it just takes your body a while to get back into a normal cycle so guess we'll see. Guess there are other things it could be that a blood test doesn't show.

Sounds like a lovely weekend Heidi, does your DD love the beach?

Another temp rise this morning so FF has put crosshairs in for Friday now. Managed to dtd on Friday (did the legs up in the air afterwards thing and think might be how I hurt my back!) and Sat despite the sore back and DH's protests that he really didn't think it was a good idea!

Off work today as I can barely manage to walk more than a few meters and sitting down is agony, even lying down is sore....I feel fine otherwise so it somehow feels wrong being off work, really hope it eases a bit soon!


----------



## Heidi

Snowflake my cycle never became regular after i stopped the pill last time and still dont know why, i understand how frustrating it is not having an actual reason for it :( BUT i obviously did conceive after a year,and only about 6 cycles so there is hope.

Your chart is looking really good! :thumbup:

Yes she adores the water, we normally go to sandy beaches but this one was stony so she wasn't to impressed walking on it.


----------



## littlbabywish

Good luck with your scan blondy. Hopefully things will come back normal.
 
The weird things we do after DTD snowflake. I haven't done air bike riding since I was little.

I was hoping for nice weather all weekend but alas as I hail from the midlands too as you know Sundays weather wasn't the best.

According to FF I finally ovulated:happydance: on CD34. YAAAY:haha:


----------



## Heidi

How did the scan go blondy?

I took my 1st norethisterone pill today.Those who have taken it or provera how long did you have to take it for? My doctor just said that she will give me the same as i had last time which is 3 tablets for 10 days. seems like a long time to be taking them to me??!! Would it hurt if i stopped at 7 days?


----------



## Reba

I take tablets for 10 days. Heidi make sure to take all the pills if you don't you might not have enough progeterone or whatever in your system to induce a period when you stop taking the pills!


----------



## Heidi

^^ thanks. I missed a few last time, and had read about people taking it for 7 days, i will take it for the ten just to make sure then. :thumbup:


----------



## blondy13

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been on to update, had a rubbish week because I have had a really bad cold so been resting as much as possible outside work times!
The scan was pretty straight forward and didn't hurt at all, but unfortunately just confirmed what i suspected :( Both my ovaries are englarged with multiple cysts on, there was about 15 on each one which is quite a few. My uterine lining was very thin too which shows I'm not ovulating. So combined with my bad skin and the dark hairs that keep appearing on my chin, and my raised testosterone, I think the conclusion is PCOS :(
I am going back to the doctors on Monday after work to get all the results in writing and need to go from there really. 
The lady that did my scan said I need to be referred to fertility dept for clomid, so I'm hoping my GP will do that on Monday. The thing is we have only been TTC for 4 months but with no ovulation at all it seems silly trying any longer, so FX she will refer me. I sure can't go on like this though!
I felt sad at the time, but now I have had chance to think it through, I am glad we have got some answers, and hopefully will be on the journey to our BFP soon.
How is everyone else doing?
xxx


----------



## Reba

Hi blondy sorry to hear your news :( :hugs:

We're just finishing up 6 months of TTC and I've not had an ovulation either. My first round of Clomid didn't work so we're upping the dose this round and crossing our fingers. I'm also been scheduled for an HSG to check if my tubes are blocked. I had surgery on both ovaries 2.5 years ago to remove some cysts. DH is getting a sperm analysis done. AND I have a ultrasound scheduled to check on my ovaries as I have a cyst growing! :wacko:

Going to be a busy month for us for sure!

Keep on being positive! It will happen for us! :hugs:
I totally agree about TTC but not ovulating being a waste of time. It's not like we can even try! There's the whole :sex: part but it's never going to accomplish anything as we're not releasing eggs! :nope:


----------



## littlbabywish

So sorry to hear that blondy. At least you've found out about it early and can get it sorted to get that BFP.:hugs:

Apparently even though FF put crosshairs on my chart and has said I've ovulated it doesn't actually seem that way. I've asked afew people on here and FF to have a look and they've all said the same thing. Back to square one now I guess:cry:


----------



## Reba

littlebabywish take a peek at my chart FF put crosshairs on mine saying O was CD16. It was not. You want a sustained thermal shift upwards like what is happening on CD31 and 32 and so on. I have not ovulated I am on a progesterone suppliment (Provera) to force af. However, that temp shift is what you should see after an ovulation. Not necessarily that cut and dry though sometimes it rises gradually :) Hope that helps!

You can always test to see if you did get a BFP or if you get af after that then it was an O for you but it is unlikely :hugs:


----------



## snowflake9

Hi ladies, sorry been away for the weekend so not had much access to the internet!

Blondy - sorry to hear your news but sounds like you are doing well with the positive thinking - as you say at least it gives you an answer about what is going on and hopefully they will start you on clomid asap to make you O. Let us know how you get on at the docs.

Littlbabywish - FF did the same thing to me this cycle. I had a series of elevated temps from cd 59 to 65 but I was fairly sure I hadn't O'd based on everything else and right enough I hadn't. It eventually took them away when I would have been about 19 dpo. It's really frustrating because although I had my doubts it did get me hopes up. Might be worth testing though just to be sure. 

Excited about your increased dose of clomid Reba - I really think it'll do the trick given how close you seemed to be on 50mg, can't wait to see!


----------



## Reba

Thanks snowflake! I can't wait to see what it will do either :) I must have been really close considering FF ended up putting crosshairs after I started provera!

~9 days until af and then bring on the HSG, u/s to check on my cyst, new round of clomid and lots of :sex:!!


----------



## Reba

Snowflake was that finally an ovulation for you that I see on FF??
:dance:


----------



## Heidi

Blondy sending you lots of PMA and :hugs:

Reba what day of provera are you on? 

I'm on day 4 of Norethisterone half way tomorrow!! Will be so glad to start a fresh cycle and then start charting properly again.

Did you go any where nice at the weekend snowflake? x


----------



## snowflake9

Yeah Reba, I finally O'd on cd 100! :happydance: Been feeling like I'm getting af today though so suspect the :witch: will be here by tomorrow - not surprised as my body geared up to O and failed a few times this cycle which I've heard wrecks the quality of the eggy. Will be happy to get back to cd1 though at long last, and hoping & praying this next cycle is a more reasonable length!

We were just back home for a friend's 30th birthday party this weekend, was good fun but totally knackered today!


----------



## Reba

Heidi said:


> Blondy sending you lots of PMA and :hugs:
> 
> Reba what day of provera are you on?
> 
> I'm on day 4 of Norethisterone half way tomorrow!! Will be so glad to start a fresh cycle and then start charting properly again.
> 
> Did you go any where nice at the weekend snowflake? x

I'm also on day 4 of Provera :) almost 1/2 way there for sure!
I'm hoping I'll be second time lucky on Clomid


----------



## Heidi

Snowflake is that a BFP i see!!!!?? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## struth

OMG Snowflake - is it??!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Reba

That's what I see!!


----------



## struth

How exciting.... snowflake where are you?!


----------



## snowflake9

Sorry ladies, been at work meetings today so didn't get time to come on here but got the shock of my life this morning.....BFP on a FRER at cd111!!! :wohoo: I can't believe it, I've just about stopped shaking now!

My bbs had felt really, really sore on Sat so I did a FRER on Sunday morning and thought I could possibly see the faintest of faint second lines but only if I sort of screwed up my eyes and tilted a bit so I decided it was an evap. I felt like af was coming but last night I felt really nauseous and had a weird throbbing feeling in my sinus, so decided to test this morning!

I am in complete shock, very excited but also absolutely terrified, I can't help thinking that the uterine lining and eggy can't be in the best condition since I took 100 days to Ov. Not helped by DH who said he wouldn't get excited until 12 weeks.....I know he's just trying to protect me as we know quite a few couples who have had early mc, but have given him a talking to and told him I would be devastated if I lose this little bean whether I let myself get excited or not.

Still think I'm going to stay in ttc for a little while yet if that's ok? I'm only 3w 4d so it could still turn out to be a chemical and just feel I need to be a bit cautious.

Have been out and stocked up one a few more tests so will be doing them tomorrow am - just hoping and praying they say bfp too.


----------



## Reba

Snowflake I'm so happy for you!
Feel free to stick around :) We'd love to hear how things are getting along with you! Make a Dr appt if you feel like you need to discuss your concerns with them. :hugs:


----------



## snowflake9

Reba said:


> Snowflake I'm so happy for you!
> Feel free to stick around :) We'd love to hear how things are getting along with you! Make a Dr appt if you feel like you need to discuss your concerns with them. :hugs:

Thanks Reba! :hugs: I think I might make a doctors appointment in the hope they can give me some reassurance. 

I'm not really sure what I'm meant to do now - does anyone know in the uk do you need to make a gp appointment to confirm pregnancy? 

I've also been taking vitamin b 100 complex since ov and I think this might have helped as last cycle my lp was only 9 days, but do I need to stop taking it now? I'm scared if I do I'll start bleeding.


----------



## missangie

snowflake, congrats!! Im still hanging out in this thread just because I love all the ladies here  Great news!!


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks missangie! I'm so happy, can't really believe it.:happydance:

Did another FRER and a CB Digi this morning and the line on the FRER is quite a bit darker than yesterday and for Pregnant 1-2 on the CB Digi :wohoo:

Think the testing might become a bit obsessive though, will order some ICs to try not to bankrupt us in the process!


----------



## struth

Oh snowflake - :wohoo: I'm sooo happy for you! Enjoy it honey - you are pregnant!!!

As for the GP - some ladies see the GP, others don't. They seem to rely on home tests nowadays so probably won't confirm it for you. However, if you have any concerns I'm sure that they will be more than happy to see you. As for the mw, the arrangements differ all over the country (some are based at GP surgeries, others will ring you and make an appointment so you have to register through your GP). You are best to ring the GP surgery and find out what the arrangements are in your area. It is likely that the mw won't want to see you until at least 8 weeks though...

As for the supplements, I did both - my first pregnancy I stopped immediate and my second I carried on taking b50 complex. I started reducing my intake slowly the second time - taking half a tablet each day. The plan was then to go every other day so as to reduce it further. If I remember right - the b6 is fine in those amounts but one of the other b vits should not be taken in large amounts (can't remember which) in pregnancy. Perhaps you could change to a b6 vitamin? I would do some research though hon - there is lots of discussion on this thread... https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...n-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone-362.html


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Snowflake, What wonderful news! I am SO happy for you. Lots of sticky vibes coming your way.

So here I am. Still waiting for AF to return. It's been 5ish weeks since the bleeding stopped after my M/C so it should be imminent. I'm not temping or looking at CM, just going to chill out and enjoy trying.


----------



## littlbabywish

Wow, that's fantastic news snowflake! :happydance::hugs:
Now I have a sense of hope for myself too.
YAY!!!:cloud9:


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks everyone! 

I'm really, really happy but still feeling a bit cautious about it all and very scared. I suppose it just seems way to good to be true. I just keep hoping and praying it all goes right.

I called the gp and they can't give me an appointment until a week on Friday so guess I'll just have to wait. If everything seems ok in a couple of weeks time I think I'm going to try to book a private scan at 8 weeks. 

Thank you so much for the advice struth, you really are an amazing source of knowledge and support, especially with everything you are going through :hugs: 

Yes littlbabywish it seems it is possible even with the most ridiculously long cycle - hope your bfp is just around the corner too!:happydance:


----------



## struth

snowflake9 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I'm really, really happy but still feeling a bit cautious about it all and very scared. I suppose it just seems way to good to be true. I just keep hoping and praying it all goes right.
> 
> I called the gp and they can't give me an appointment until a week on Friday so guess I'll just have to wait. If everything seems ok in a couple of weeks time I think I'm going to try to book a private scan at 8 weeks.
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice struth, you really are an amazing source of knowledge and support, especially with everything you are going through :hugs:
> 
> Yes littlbabywish it seems it is possible even with the most ridiculously long cycle - hope your bfp is just around the corner too!:happydance:

So pleased for you Snowflake - and what a lovely thing to say :hugs:



fluffette said:


> Oh Snowflake, What wonderful news! I am SO happy for you. Lots of sticky vibes coming your way.
> 
> So here I am. Still waiting for AF to return. It's been 5ish weeks since the bleeding stopped after my M/C so it should be imminent. I'm not temping or looking at CM, just going to chill out and enjoy trying.

Welcome back honey. I really wish you weren't back here but it is nice to see you here all the same. I have just finished bleeding after my mc and despite what happened last time we are going to try again straight away again. I really hope that my cycles have sorted themselves out but I have no idea. My last two cycles I O'd on cd16 and cd27 (and that was after the mmc) so they may have done. I have my fingers crossed and my opks ready!


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Welcome back honey. I really wish you weren't back here but it is nice to see you here all the same. I have just finished bleeding after my mc and despite what happened last time we are going to try again straight away again. I really hope that my cycles have sorted themselves out but I have no idea. My last two cycles I O'd on cd16 and cd27 (and that was after the mmc) so they may have done. I have my fingers crossed and my opks ready!

It sucks that we are both here isn't it? Still, we have to keep positive and believe that it will happen for both of us. This time next year I plan to have a massive bump or a tiny little baby in my arms, and you will as well.


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> fluffette said:
> 
> 
> Oh Snowflake, What wonderful news! I am SO happy for you. Lots of sticky vibes coming your way.
> 
> So here I am. Still waiting for AF to return. It's been 5ish weeks since the bleeding stopped after my M/C so it should be imminent. I'm not temping or looking at CM, just going to chill out and enjoy trying.
> 
> Welcome back honey. I really wish you weren't back here but it is nice to see you here all the same. I have just finished bleeding after my mc and despite what happened last time we are going to try again straight away again. I really hope that my cycles have sorted themselves out but I have no idea. My last two cycles I O'd on cd16 and cd27 (and that was after the mmc) so they may have done. I have my fingers crossed and my opks ready!Click to expand...

What Struth said. We're happy to see you but sad you're back with us :hugs: Positive attitude seems to be the way to go these days. We all will have our BFP sticky beans soon :flower:


----------



## struth

Yup - this time next year we will have little bundles or big bellies. I'm sure of it. 

We're due some extra luck on this thread so let's hope that Snowflake's great news is only just the start of it.

How are you feeling Snowflake?


----------



## snowflake9

struth said:


> Yup - this time next year we will have little bundles or big bellies. I'm sure of it.
> 
> We're due some extra luck on this thread so let's hope that Snowflake's great news is only just the start of it.
> 
> How are you feeling Snowflake?

I really, really hope so - I hope this time next year we'll all be looking forward to our first Christmas with our littles ones :hugs:

I'm good thanks honey, still really anxious but trying my best to think positively - I'm a bit of a pessimist but keep telling myself there is no point in making myself miserable worrying since whatever will happen will happen anyway. 

Starting to feel quite nauseous, was almost sick in work this afternoon - never been so happy to feel sick in my life, hoping it's a good sign the hormones are increasing!

Just going to pop over to your journal to see how you are getting on x


----------



## snowflake9

fluffette said:


> Oh Snowflake, What wonderful news! I am SO happy for you. Lots of sticky vibes coming your way.
> 
> So here I am. Still waiting for AF to return. It's been 5ish weeks since the bleeding stopped after my M/C so it should be imminent. I'm not temping or looking at CM, just going to chill out and enjoy trying.

Sorry for your loss fluffette, I hope things get back to normal soon. I'm sure you are doing the right thing by just trying to relax about it. Hope you have you have a super sticky bean really, really soon :hugs:


----------



## gk1701

My cycles were completely out of wack after the BCP so my sister told me that she took Fertilaid for 2 months and got pregnant. I took it for 2 weeks, ovulated and now I'm pregnant. You might want to think about it.


----------



## MrsReiver

Thanks Snowflake, and I am still sending buckets of sticky vibes your way.

Well AF hasn't arrived yet, but I got impatient so I announced we were to stop being careful. This morning there was lots of pink mucus and a little bit of spotting, I hope it means AF is on its way, or (and I can't bear to think about this too much) it could be implantation bleeding as it fits in the 5-10 day window in which I believe IB occurs. 

Just a matter of waiting and seeing, I am testing once a week as I don't want to end up like my pregnancies with DS and our Angel where I literally had no idea how far along I was when I got a BFP.


----------



## MrsReiver

gk1701 said:


> My cycles were completely out of wack after the BCP so my sister told me that she took Fertilaid for 2 months and got pregnant. I took it for 2 weeks, ovulated and now I'm pregnant. You might want to think about it.

Ooh that sounds interesting *heads off to google* ....


----------



## luvmykids0810

Hello ladies new here. I came off the pill in September last AF after last pill was 9/3 haven't had another since then. 

I need help with charting and temping. I've never some it before this will be my 1st time doing it. I need to know what materials I need to make this happen. Also I want to know if there is a way I can chart w/o using fertility friend? 

Monday is my doctors appointment because I haven't had AF since 9/3 and every test I take is BFN even my blood test. So I will see if he will give me the pill(s) I need to start AF.


----------



## MrsReiver

For charting all you need is a thermometer for taking your temp first thing in the morning, and you don't need to use fertility friend - just pen and graph paper, you can print that off easily enough.


Good luck xx


----------



## MrsReiver

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Guess whose AF arrived!!!

(at the MOST inconvenient time possible :blush::blush:)


----------



## Reba

:happydance: for af Fluffette!
I just took my last pill of Provera so af should be there in 2 days time :)


----------



## littlbabywish

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if it is possible for someone to have a peek at my chart as I don't know if o could be either CD42/43 or CD49. I really need the thoughts of an expert charter please. Thank you. How is everyone doing?:hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

I am by no means an expert but I would say day 42/43, hope that helps! xx


----------



## littlbabywish

Thank you fluffette. Guess I'll have to wait for AF as we didn't time BD around then:dohh:. Guess it's on to another cycle. Greeaat:growlmad:


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Guess whose AF arrived!!!
> 
> (at the MOST inconvenient time possible :blush::blush:)

:happydance: I hope that this cycle is a lucky one for you honey x


----------



## struth

littlbabywish said:


> Thank you fluffette. Guess I'll have to wait for AF as we didn't time BD around then:dohh:. Guess it's on to another cycle. Greeaat:growlmad:

HMmm.... difficult one but I would be more inclined to say cd49. At cd42/43 you have the drop but the temps are no higher than your pre-O ones. Having said that I have seen ovulations look like that :shrug: If you take out the EWCM and water CM at cd31-34, what does FF do?


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> littlbabywish said:
> 
> 
> Thank you fluffette. Guess I'll have to wait for AF as we didn't time BD around then:dohh:. Guess it's on to another cycle. Greeaat:growlmad:
> 
> HMmm.... difficult one but I would be more inclined to say cd49. At cd42/43 you have the drop but the temps are no higher than your pre-O ones. Having said that I have seen ovulations look like that :shrug: If you take out the EWCM and water CM at cd31-34, what does FF do?Click to expand...

I would be tempted to say cd49 like Struth based just on temperatures, however you did have that watery cm on cd 42... and the temps kind of went up after that. I would think if you did O af should be imminent or about 7-10 days away :hugs: that's about all I can come up with. The higher temps that you have had in the last 5 days are promising though. Maybe take a pregnancy test because if you did O on cd 34 like FF thinks then you are probably seeing higher temps because of pregnancy??


----------



## littlbabywish

I think I'm going to test from the CD49 possible o just to be on the safe side. The weird thing is, after the FF o date I had loads of "symptoms" but from the other o dates they stopped. My body is so strange. Thank you all for looking at my chart. I know I've been overly obsessed about it but I really had to know what's going on
Hopefully this cycle will be the BFP for you fluffette. Fingers crossed for this cycle for us all:hugs:


----------



## struth

Have you tried taking the EWCM and watery CM at cd31-34 out to see what happens (you can always put it back in later). I think that FF is keeping your o there because of those entries. If you were to take it out you could see what FF would say based on your temps alone. 

I guess your symptoms could have been ovulation symptoms? What symptoms were they?

It is so frustrating isn't it? One cycle I thought that I had ovulated 2 times before I actually did. I got all the way to cd10 and then FF took away my crosshairs :nope:


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining the thread. I've been lurking for a while but afraid to post as there is 127 pages of lovelyness to read through and I didn't want to barge in and want sympathy!

I'm relatively new and TTC and came off BCP in August naively assuming that AF would return to normal, alas my body does not want to play ball whatsoever!

My first cycle was 44 days long, I wasn't charting/tracking etc so unsure to what went on that month and if I ovulated, I did have some midcycle spotting around CD 28 and EWCM but doesn't really correlate as my LP would have been too long...

Anyway this cycle I thought I'd be a little more control of the situation and track etc but...well...all I've learnt is my body is still being wacky and doing its own thing! 
Currently CD 36 and no signs at all of ovulation....infact my cycle has been pretty all over the place.... CM has been mainly creamy a little watery at times but nothing to shout about... CP has never been fertile... temps have just been plodding along and my OPK's big fat negatives every day. There is a second line but it's been there since CD 8 and hasn't got any darker. Everyday a little part of me just feels mega gutted when I see no positive second line!

I'm starting to think I might not ovulate this cycle. I've been having slight cramps since about CD8 as well, my skin has been terrible since coming off BCP and I have random days where I feel awful and bloated. It's like PMT all the time lol!

I'm trying to remain positive in the long term and hope my cycles one day return to normal but I am finding the whole situation so disheartening :(

I'm also taking Agnus Castus (since september) and EPO and pre conception tablets... none of which have done anything so far :( 

:dust: to you all thank you for listening xx


----------



## struth

Urgh - it is so frustrating isn't it baby_nurse? I was in exactly the same position as you a few months ago. I'm afraid that the horrid pill can just take some time to get out of our system. My first cycle off the pill was 55 days, then 29, then 89.... I'm not sure where I am now as I have had two mc's back to back and so I have no idea whether they have now regulated or not. I'm just waiting for my first ovulation since the second mc earlier this month. 

My heart goes out to you, it really does. It it likely that you will ovulate so hang in there with your temping and opking - it is probably just delayed due to your hormones being a but crazy at the moment. 

You are in the right place though - the ladies on this thread are lovely and have been really supportive. I hope that that egg decides to come out to play soon x


----------



## baby_nurse

So sorry about your mc's struth :( mustve been so hard my heart goes out to you. 

Im trying to remain positive as I see from looking on b&b most people's cycles eventually return to normal which is promising. It's do hard not to stress though when I'm not sure what my body is doing. I keep getting a lot of negative thoughts like it'll never happen or I might have something wrong but I know realistically it's too early to think these things and it's just BC being a pain. I hope in a few months I can come on here and offer words of wisdom on how my cycles returned to normal and give hope to others lol! 

Sticky :dust: to you x


----------



## struth

baby_nurse said:


> So sorry about your mc's struth :( mustve been so hard my heart goes out to you.
> 
> Im trying to remain positive as I see from looking on b&b most people's cycles eventually return to normal which is promising. It's do hard not to stress though when I'm not sure what my body is doing. I keep getting a lot of negative thoughts like it'll never happen or I might have something wrong but I know realistically it's too early to think these things and it's just BC being a pain. I hope in a few months I can come on here and offer words of wisdom on how my cycles returned to normal and give hope to others lol!
> 
> Sticky :dust: to you x

Thanks for your kind words. Its not been fun but I'm ok and am just hoping that the next one will stick! 

You will get there - I'm sure you will. It is normal to worry and think that there is something wrong - I did exactly the same! I even went and had investigations for PCOS (which were never concluded as I fell pregnant!). It is difficult - I found it frustrating that I was getting fewer chances of TTC than everyone else - I only had 4 cycles in 6 months - but it can just take time. My last two ovulations have happened at cd16 and then cd27 (this second one was after the first mc and so I was over the moon it happened so soon) so I'm hopeful that mine my have sorted themselves out - but it has been 10 months since I came off the pill. They say to allow a good 6 months for the pill to leave your system. I know it seems like forever when you are waiting and waiting but I hope that it doesn't take you that long and that your cycles sort themselves out soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Baby_Nurse it is horrible isn't it? Like you I thought everything would just magically go back to normal after coming off the pill in January, but it didn't. I had an enormously long cycle followed by nothing. I was on the waiting list for investigations into PCOS when I got my BFP around the same time as Struth, but like her miscarried before 12 weeks. An internal scan during treatment for my MC revealed that there are no cysts, so I'm just fat cos I love my cake and I'm lazy. I actually think the reason I ovulated was because I had lost 10lbs, the doctors said that was the best thing I could do to help my cycle return. 

6 weeks after our m/c AF arrived on Sunday - my husband charmingly dubbed it "rinse and repeat":haha:

Just keep temping and plodding along. It might be worth talking to your GP - I doubt they will do anything right now, but at least they know that your cycle is being sluggish about returning, then they might be more forthcoming with treatment if required in the future.


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> An internal scan during treatment for my MC revealed that there are no cysts, so I'm just fat cos I love my cake and I'm lazy.

:rofl: It seems we have the same problem x x


----------



## Reba

struth said:


> fluffette said:
> 
> 
> An internal scan during treatment for my MC revealed that there are no cysts, so I'm just fat cos I love my cake and I'm lazy.
> 
> :rofl: It seems we have the same problem x xClick to expand...

:rofl: I think I have your problem ;) except I do have a cyst ;)

:hugs:Baby_Nurse
We're all in this together!


----------



## MrsReiver

Reba said:


> :hugs:Baby_Nurse
> We're all in this together!

We sure are! Even when (not if) I get another BFP I'm staying here, I ventured out into the wilds of b&b and didn't like it. They're not very friendly out there. :growlmad:

Re the flab fighting, I've actually been very good this week, I discovered new Galaxy instant hot chocolate - only 90kcals in a mug with water, and it actually tastes like chocolate (unlike you Options *shakes fist*) which means no sending hubby to the co-op over the road for a wispa. 

The schools have been off as well, so DS and I went for a nice brisk walk this afternoon, and we've been playing on the kinect - which is knackering! I would love to shift about a stone, and get back into size 16 clothes for Christmas. Here's hoping!


----------



## snowflake9

fluffette said:


> We sure are! Even when (not if) I get another BFP I'm staying here, I ventured out into the wilds of b&b and didn't like it. They're not very friendly out there. :growlmad:

I ventured over the the first trimester boards for a look yesterday evening and just terrified myself - don't need anything to make me more nervous. Definitely think staying put here is the best idea! Glad to hear your af has arrived :hugs:

Littlbabywish - glad you've ov'd! :happydance: F'xd it might have been earlier than you thought and you might just have covered it - you never know :shrug: If not then f'xd your next cycle is a shorter one!

baby_nurse - you are definitely in the right place, we all know the feeling of the awful long post bcp cycles. :hugs: I'd say give it another few months and it will probably settle down but if not go to gp and beg for blood tests just to give you some reassurance. The dr and nurse i saw after 7 months off bcp with only 3 cycles told me it's actually quite common and my bloods were all normal. Got the shock of my life last week with a BFP on cd111 of my 3rd and by far my longest cycle (other two had been 59 days) so it is possible - I am now just hoping & praying this little bean sticks!


----------



## MrsReiver

snowflake9 said:


> ......I am now just hoping & praying this little bean sticks!

We all are hun :hugs:


----------



## baby_nurse

snowflake9 said:


> baby_nurse - you are definitely in the right place, we all know the feeling of the awful long post bcp cycles. :hugs: I'd say give it another few months and it will probably settle down but if not go to gp and beg for blood tests just to give you some reassurance. The dr and nurse i saw after 7 months off bcp with only 3 cycles told me it's actually quite common and my bloods were all normal. Got the shock of my life last week with a BFP on cd111 of my 3rd and by far my longest cycle (other two had been 59 days) so it is possible - I am now just hoping & praying this little bean sticks!

Thanks snowflake and big congrats on your bean it really gives me hope! Lots of sticky :dust: to you.

Thanks all you ladies for your kind words and reasurrances its really nice to know I'm not alone. I'm on nights this week so just taking it easy not really tracking etc so hopefully by next week something might have happened.

Think my plan is to go to dr's after xmas if still no AF or sign of things getting regular as it will have been 5 months then
xx


----------



## snowflake9

fluffette said:


> snowflake9 said:
> 
> 
> ......I am now just hoping & praying this little bean sticks!
> 
> We all are hun :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

Hiya, just checking in to see how everyone is doing?

I think this is the longest/heaviest AF in the world - DH just about to phone Guinness Book of Records - but I shouldn't complain. :happydance:


----------



## struth

Morning Fluffette and the other ladies..

I'm good - just patiently waiting for ovulation. CD17 today - I've had loads of EWCM over the last few days but no sign of a positive opk yet. I might be a little early though - I had my bloods done on Thursday and my hcg level was 8 so it is still only just about getting down to a pre-pregnancy state... Hopefully something will happen within the next week?


----------



## Reba

CD3 for me - lots of cramping but overall a lighter flow for me than before I went on BCP. Start my 100mg of Clomid today - I'll take it in a few hours. Had my u/s to check on my cyst this past Wednesday and this coming Wednesday I have my HSG :) Looking forward to hearing about any possible blocked tubes etc. I have a feeling that I will pass with flying colours though :)

Cannot wait for the OV symptoms to start and an actualy OV to happen this cycle. I'm feeling really positive about getting pregnant. My course work is almost over and my work life is settled :smug: it is SO the right time for us


----------



## littlbabywish

struth said:


> Have you tried taking the EWCM and watery CM at cd31-34 out to see what happens (you can always put it back in later). I think that FF is keeping your o there because of those entries. If you were to take it out you could see what FF would say based on your temps alone.
> 
> I guess your symptoms could have been ovulation symptoms? What symptoms were they?
> 
> It is so frustrating isn't it? One cycle I thought that I had ovulated 2 times before I actually did. I got all the way to cd10 and then FF took away my crosshairs :nope:

I took out the CM's and it did take the ovulation day to CD43 which I think is right as the evil :witch: has appeared today. At least my luteal phase is 14 days though.

The symptoms were lower abdomen pain and nausea which can be ovulation symptoms. I just can't believe they lasted so long.

It is very frustrating not knowing if/when o is going to show. At least I did this month, I just wish we'd timed BD around then. Well, I guess it's another cycle.

Welcome to the thread baby nurse. Good luck TTC :hugs: and baby :dust:


----------



## struth

:hugs: Sorry to hear that AF showed her ugly head but at least you have had some confirmation of ovulation and that you are on a new cycle. Hopefully this one is shorter to ovulation....


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi guys,
Well I'm a little confused....AF seems to have shown up (on CD 40) which is quite a relief (4 days shorter than last cycle). However I'm 99% sure I didn't ovulate this month...take a look at my chart. Had no temp rise or positive OPK's... which worries me as what does that mean... AF but no ovulation!?! Is this normal! x


----------



## Reba

Looks like an annovulatory cycle. I thought when I first got into all of this that to have a period you HAD to ovulate. Some people have periods with no ovulation. You only find this out with temping and/or getting your blood taken to check for progesterone. 

If you can I'd get in to talk with your Dr about your concerns. Especially if this happens for more than one cycle!


----------



## baby_nurse

Is it a side effect of coming off the pill? I know for certain it happened this cycle but can't be 100% sure it happened last cycle as I wasn't temping.


----------



## struth

It can happen to everyone and I guess it is probably more likely when coming off the pill. The pill regulates the hormones that control ovulation and they can take a while to kick back in again. I think that while they are sorting that out that your lining still builds up so it does sometimes break down before ovulation. It can be completely normal - apparently we all have annovulatory cycles every now and then but because we don't track them all the time we just don't normally know about this. 

It can also be problematic for TTC (Reba can testify to that :hugs:). I agree with Reba - you are probably best to talk to your dr about it. They might not doing anything to start with but monitor you (they can do bloods test to check to see whether you have ovulated or not). If you continue to not ovulate they can give clomid to stimulate your ovaries into ovulating. 

If I were you, I would continue to monitor my cycles and if I had another cycle like that, book to see my doctor. 

:hugs:


----------



## baby_nurse

Thanks ladies...well I'm a bit confused as its disappeared again now! Sorry for the tmi but it was brown like start of af and I needed a pad but now it seems to have stopped so not sure what is going on! I feel a little bloated but no other pms symptoms!


----------



## struth

I think it can happen that way when you are in the middle of a long cycle - your lining can just start to break down a bit. If you click on my chart and look at the March cycle I had spotting before ovulation at cd69. It could be that?

Has it stopped completely? I see that you have stopped temping? Do you use opks? The reason I ask is that some people have spotting at ovulation so it could be that?


----------



## baby_nurse

I've stopped temping this week because I'm on nights so is difficult to chart and I haven't done an opk for a while as I was finding it depressing to see a negative all the time! It is still there a little when I wipe but still brown not blood. I'm not sure if I should put it as spotting or light flow on my chart! I'll go and do a opk now and see! Ultra confusing gah I hate my cycles lol!


----------



## baby_nurse

Opk is negative but a little darker than previous ones...not holding out too much hope will just see what happens I'm on my last night so back to temping Wednesday x


----------



## Reba

I would put it down as spotting if it's only there when you wipe.
Perhaps that was O spotting!? Some people do have that when they O.


----------



## baby_nurse

UPDATE: AF has arrived in full force now :lol:!! Oh well here's to a brand new (and hopefully shorter!!) cycle!


----------



## struth

:hugs: Well I'm glad that you know either way now! I hope that this next cycle is shorter and has a nice big ovulation within it.

What did you think about talking to the dr about your cycles?


----------



## baby_nurse

struth said:


> :hugs: Well I'm glad that you know either way now! I hope that this next cycle is shorter and has a nice big ovulation within it.
> 
> What did you think about talking to the dr about your cycles?

Think I'll see how this cycle pans out. My AF has been really light..my AF the month before was quite heavy..so maybe I did O the month before if that makes sense (it was before I was temping). Anywho I'm just hoping that this AF will be a kind of 'reset' for my body and it'll get itself back on track for this cycle and maybe do something!! If I have another cycle like my last one without O I think I'll go to docs for a check up. Not too stressed at the mo trying to stay positive and hopeful!


----------



## struth

Sounds like a plan to me - it could have just been a one off. Best to wait for an other cycle and see what happens. How long have you been off the pill now (sorry I'm sure you have said somewhere but I have forgotten)? Keep us posted with how you get on.

Me - I'm just still waiting for ovulation... cd21 today.... :paper:


----------



## Reba

HSG shows clear tubes... :dance:
However my cyst has grown and I'm being referred to more specialists and will be having surgery :(

So good news and bad news today. 
Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## likeaustralia

reba - sorry to hear about the cyst, but glad you've gotten checked out and are getting it resolved. You'll get your BFP soon. :)


----------



## likeaustralia

I realize I've forgotten to update here... my cycles have been more or less regular after coming off BC. This cycle I am at 12dpo and no sign of AF. I got it at 11dpo last month, so I am going crazy hoping for my BFP this time around. Fingers crossed and :dust: for all of us. :)


----------



## Trishg21

*sneaks head in*...hello :)

How are you guys? It's been awhile! I see some familiar faces and some new ones.


----------



## maanda

Hi All, what a perfect thread for me. On CD54 after being on the pill for 13 years (dianne). Had lots of cramping late last month, but here I am still waiting! Patience was never my finest quality!


----------



## Reba

Hi Trishg21!!
I was just thinking about you the other day :) :hugs:


----------



## snowflake9

Sorry not been around recently ladies, was away visiting friends for a few days and trying to study for an exam I've got on Tuesday.....concentration isn't going so well at the moment!

Glad to hear you've got your af babynurse, at least it means you are on to a new cycle. Hopefully it was just a random anonovulatory cycle like everyone apparently has every so often and you'll have a normal length cycle with ov this time!

Good news about the tubes being clear Reba, not so great about the cyst. What do they need to do now? Is it still possible that you could ov on this cycle & get your bfp?:hugs:

Hope the ov comes soon Struth, hopefully your body is just taking it's time to gearup for a good strong ov with a perfect eggy :hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

Reba said:


> Hi Trishg21!!
> I was just thinking about you the other day :) :hugs:

Aw you are too kind! :hugs: How have you been? I see you are joining me on Clomid now?


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> *sneaks head in*...hello :)
> 
> How are you guys? It's been awhile! I see some familiar faces and some new ones.

Hello you! What a welcome, lovely face! How are things? It is lovely to 'see' you x



maanda said:


> Hi All, what a perfect thread for me. On CD54 after being on the pill for 13 years (dianne). Had lots of cramping late last month, but here I am still waiting! Patience was never my finest quality!

Welcome maanda. Urghh.... we've all been there hon. Is this your first cycle off the pill? My first one was 55 days longs and drove me mad. I know it means that you have fewer ovulations but it can still happen during a long cycle - look at Snowflake (cd111!). I hope that this is one nasty cycle and then they settle down x



snowflake9 said:


> Hope the ov comes soon Struth, hopefully your body is just taking it's time to gearup for a good strong ov with a perfect eggy :hugs:

Thanks hon - how are you?!

AFM - I have had a positive opk yesterday and today so I think that ovulation will be later today/tomorrow :happydance: Get me - ovulation on cd23/24 (and that is following a mc). I'm intrigued to see what my cycle would be like without the mc. I'm thinking it *might* be quite normal... I hope I''m not tempting fate by saying that....


----------



## snowflake9

struth said:


> Thanks hon - how are you?!

I'm a bit up and down at the moment, poor DH doesn't know what to expect from me as I'm all lovely one minute then biting his head off the next! Go between being quite positive and being really worried something is going to go wrong. Still feeling nauseous a lot but not actually been sick.....it's crazy but I actually want to start being sick because then I'll feel like things are progressing!:wacko:

Presuming everything still seems to be progressing next week I think I'm going to try to book a private scan for 2 weeks today, should be 8 wks by then so they should be able to tell us whether there is a heartbeat.

Yay for ov :happydance: Make sure you get plenty :sex: today & tomorrow! It does look like your cycles are sorting themselves out, hopefully you won't have another one for a long time to prove it though!



maanda said:


> Hi All, what a perfect thread for me. On CD54 after being on the pill for 13 years (dianne). Had lots of cramping late last month, but here I am still waiting! Patience was never my finest quality!

I was on dianne as well Manda, had been for 10 out the past 11 years, been off it 8 months now - had two 59 days cycles then my third i didn't ov until cd100 then got my bfp on cd111!! I had been completely regular before going on the pill and on the break I had from it about 5 or 6 years ago (although I had switched to a different pill for about 7 months before I came off completely) so I was worried by the really long cycles but I had blood tests done and everything seemed to be normal - I have read in quite a lot of places that diane is one of stronger pills and it can take a while for your body to get back to normal afterwards. Hope you get your normal cycles back soon :hugs:


----------



## struth

snowflake9 said:


> I'm a bit up and down at the moment, poor DH doesn't know what to expect from me as I'm all lovely one minute then biting his head off the next! Go between being quite positive and being really worried something is going to go wrong. Still feeling nauseous a lot but not actually been sick.....it's crazy but I actually want to start being sick because then I'll feel like things are progressing!:wacko:
> 
> Presuming everything still seems to be progressing next week I think I'm going to try to book a private scan for 2 weeks today, should be 8 wks by then so they should be able to tell us whether there is a heartbeat.
> 
> Yay for ov :happydance: Make sure you get plenty :sex: today & tomorrow! It does look like your cycles are sorting themselves out, hopefully you won't have another one for a long time to prove it though!

That sounds like pregnancy to me! Hormones all over the place, worry and concern. I know exactly how you are feeling and it is completelt normal to feel that way. Hopefully in a couple of weeks you will see that lovely heartbeat and will be able to relax a little bit and start to enjou it. Don't worry about the lack of sickness - just think yourself lucky! Some people don't get anything at all and although it is reassuring to feel those symptoms it doesn't mean anything if you are not. 

:hugs:


----------



## maanda

Thanks for the encouragement guys, may have worked as I just had some spotting! I started Dianne when I was 15 due to irregular heavy periods and likely pcos. Have never had it looked into since then but was just hoping that it had all sorted itself out now that my girly bits are so much older! Oh well hopefully I can follow in some of your footsteps!


----------



## maanda

Snowflake- how did you pick ovulation on your 100th day? Seems like a lot of opk's if you used your two previous cycles to go by! I could track back through your posts but using my phone and cant navigate very well, sorry!


----------



## snowflake9

struth said:


> That sounds like pregnancy to me! Hormones all over the place, worry and concern. I know exactly how you are feeling and it is completelt normal to feel that way. Hopefully in a couple of weeks you will see that lovely heartbeat and will be able to relax a little bit and start to enjou it. Don't worry about the lack of sickness - just think yourself lucky! Some people don't get anything at all and although it is reassuring to feel those symptoms it doesn't mean anything if you are not.
> :hugs:

Thanks hon! Well was sick about an hour after I posted that, have no idea whether it was psychological or not! Have been feeling really nauseous since the day before I got my bfp and being sick actually relieved that for a while but coming back now I've had my lunch. Yes, I just need to focus on getting to the 8 week scan and hopefully I'll see a good strong heartbeat and that will start to relax me a little bit. We've not told anyone yet - we've decided to tell our parents if the 8 wk scan is ok but hold off telling everyone else until after the 12 wk scan. Finding the keeping everything secret a bit hard, especially since I'm going to stay with my parents on Monday! 



maanda said:


> Snowflake- how did you pick ovulation on your 100th day? Seems like a lot of opk's if you used your two previous cycles to go by! I could track back through your posts but using my phone and cant navigate very well, sorry!

Yes, I used a LOT of opks and kept taking my temp.....I'm very stubborn and determined, and maybe also a little bit crazy....I took about 15 hpts in the 10 days after my bfp - seeing the line get darker reassured me but DH forced me to stop last Friday. All in all this little bean has been very expensive already :haha: but more than worth every penny!


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> *sneaks head in*...hello :)
> 
> How are you guys? It's been awhile! I see some familiar faces and some new ones.
> 
> Hello you! What a welcome, lovely face! How are things? It is lovely to 'see' you xClick to expand...

Things are pretty good. Although I am sorry to see another MMC on your siggy. I have been thinking about all you lovely ladies lately and wanted to stop in and see how everyone is.


----------



## Reba

Trishg21 said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Hi Trishg21!!
> I was just thinking about you the other day :) :hugs:
> 
> Aw you are too kind! :hugs: How have you been? I see you are joining me on Clomid now?Click to expand...

I am joining you on the clomid train :dohh: nothing first round which made me sad. I took a look at your blog. Seems like quite the struggle. I was even in tears for you. DH thought I was going off the deep end again ;) :hugs: I've linked to it from mine so I hope you don't mind. If you want a link to mine I'll pm you :) I don't write TTC stuff on it but I figured a link to a TTC blog wouldn't hurt some of the people who read mine :) I've been ok, Quite let down that I didn't O last month. I was, like you were, thinking "great this will make me O and everything will be perfect" 

Snowflake - I've been referred to another specialist and I'll be having surgery. I've also been referred to a further fertility specialist. I have no idea when this new set of balls will start rolling but I'm sure I'll hear something by next month when I have my next appt with my current Dr. We're hoping that I Ovulate this round of clomid and that I do get a BFP. We'll have to wait and see. O should be coming up in the next week or so if I am going to O.


----------



## Amelia09

Hi I hope I can join here for some help and advice. My husband and I started ttc to conceive in August. I came off bc and had a period on the 9th of August and since then nothing nada!! Been to the doctors twice including today and he's seems totally dumb founded and not giving me any advice. actually he wants me to come back on Tuesday to see a female doctor to give me advice. Surely should I not get a blood test or scan or something?? Beginning to think there something wrong with me. I have put on weight and loads of preg symptoms but surely if I was preggo it would come up now on tests?? what do you's think??


----------



## Trishg21

Reba said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Hi Trishg21!!
> I was just thinking about you the other day :) :hugs:
> 
> Aw you are too kind! :hugs: How have you been? I see you are joining me on Clomid now?Click to expand...
> 
> I am joining you on the clomid train :dohh: nothing first round which made me sad. I took a look at your blog. Seems like quite the struggle. I was even in tears for you. DH thought I was going off the deep end again ;) :hugs: I've linked to it from mine so I hope you don't mind. If you want a link to mine I'll pm you :) I don't write TTC stuff on it but I figured a link to a TTC blog wouldn't hurt some of the people who read mine :) I've been ok, Quite let down that I didn't O last month. I was, like you were, thinking "great this will make me O and everything will be perfect"Click to expand...

Ugh sorry to hear that you are on the Clomid train. Hopefully it works out for both of us. Are you temping at all? If not I highly recommend it. My doctor was an idiot and kept telling me that I didn't ovulate based on my progesterone levels but the temping proved that I DID ovulate, just really late. She just didn't want to do the extra work involved but that was pretty key for us to know when we went to our RE. 

Please send me your link! I would love to read yours! Its my new obsession reading blogs :haha:

Don't get discouraged yet. A lot of people don't O with 50 mg. As long as your doctor is monitoring you right and moving you up in dosage if you don't O then I think you are on the right track. I'm now on my 4th month of clomid so you never know. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Reba

Trishg21 said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Hi Trishg21!!
> I was just thinking about you the other day :) :hugs:
> 
> Aw you are too kind! :hugs: How have you been? I see you are joining me on Clomid now?Click to expand...
> 
> I am joining you on the clomid train :dohh: nothing first round which made me sad. I took a look at your blog. Seems like quite the struggle. I was even in tears for you. DH thought I was going off the deep end again ;) :hugs: I've linked to it from mine so I hope you don't mind. If you want a link to mine I'll pm you :) I don't write TTC stuff on it but I figured a link to a TTC blog wouldn't hurt some of the people who read mine :) I've been ok, Quite let down that I didn't O last month. I was, like you were, thinking "great this will make me O and everything will be perfect"Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh sorry to hear that you are on the Clomid train. Hopefully it works out for both of us. Are you temping at all? If not I highly recommend it. My doctor was an idiot and kept telling me that I didn't ovulate based on my progesterone levels but the temping proved that I DID ovulate, just really late. She just didn't want to do the extra work involved but that was pretty key for us to know when we went to our RE.
> 
> Please send me your link! I would love to read yours! Its my new obsession reading blogs :haha:
> 
> Don't get discouraged yet. A lot of people don't O with 50 mg. As long as your doctor is monitoring you right and moving you up in dosage if you don't O then I think you are on the right track. I'm now on my 4th month of clomid so you never know. *crosses fingers*Click to expand...

Didn't O on 50 so I'm on 100. We don't get scans here as we'd have to be seeing a private FS for that. It costs an arm and a leg :( However she is getting me to temp AND I have a standing order for progesterone blood tests every week. So when I think I've ovulated I'm to go in and get a blood test. For now I'll just plan on CD 21, 28 etc. She's a pretty good gynecologist.


----------



## snowflake9

Amelia09 said:


> Hi I hope I can join here for some help and advice. My husband and I started ttc to conceive in August. I came off bc and had a period on the 9th of August and since then nothing nada!! Been to the doctors twice including today and he's seems totally dumb founded and not giving me any advice. actually he wants me to come back on Tuesday to see a female doctor to give me advice. Surely should I not get a blood test or scan or something?? Beginning to think there something wrong with me. I have put on weight and loads of preg symptoms but surely if I was preggo it would come up now on tests?? what do you's think??

Welcome Amelia, you are definitely in the right place. It actually seems to be quite common for it to take a while for your cycles to go back to normal after you come off bcp, it's just something they don't tell you when they prescribe it to you - and it's so frustrating when you are ready for that baby! I think most people get regular cycles back after 3 - 6 months but it can take longer without there necessarily being a problem. Speak to the female dr next week and see if you can convince her to do blood tests just to reassure you. Hopefully it will just sort itself out for you soon hon :hugs:


----------



## snowflake9

Reba said:


> Snowflake - I've been referred to another specialist and I'll be having surgery. I've also been referred to a further fertility specialist. I have no idea when this new set of balls will start rolling but I'm sure I'll hear something by next month when I have my next appt with my current Dr. We're hoping that I Ovulate this round of clomid and that I do get a BFP. We'll have to wait and see. O should be coming up in the next week or so if I am going to O.

Really sorry you are going through this Reba, it's really unfair. But at least it sounds as though you are being referred to all the right specialists. I have fingers, toes and everything else crossed that you just get your bfp this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

snowflake9 said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I hope I can join here for some help and advice. My husband and I started ttc to conceive in August. I came off bc and had a period on the 9th of August and since then nothing nada!! Been to the doctors twice including today and he's seems totally dumb founded and not giving me any advice. actually he wants me to come back on Tuesday to see a female doctor to give me advice. Surely should I not get a blood test or scan or something?? Beginning to think there something wrong with me. I have put on weight and loads of preg symptoms but surely if I was preggo it would come up now on tests?? what do you's think??
> 
> Welcome Amelia, you are definitely in the right place. It actually seems to be quite common for it to take a while for your cycles to go back to normal after you come off bcp, it's just something they don't tell you when they prescribe it to you - and it's so frustrating when you are ready for that baby! I think most people get regular cycles back after 3 - 6 months but it can take longer without there necessarily being a problem. Speak to the female dr next week and see if you can convince her to do blood tests just to reassure you. Hopefully it will just sort itself out for you soon hon :hugs:Click to expand...


Snowflake thanks for getting back to my message. I foolishly thought when I came off bc my cycles would go back to normal straight away! how silly was I!! I spent so many years preventing babies now that you want them it's like your body is fighting back!! I will take your advice and ask for blood test. it just feels like am missing out on chances of conceiving with cycle so long. ah well hopefully things will get to normal soon


----------



## Reba

Amelia09 said:


> snowflake9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I hope I can join here for some help and advice. My husband and I started ttc to conceive in August. I came off bc and had a period on the 9th of August and since then nothing nada!! Been to the doctors twice including today and he's seems totally dumb founded and not giving me any advice. actually he wants me to come back on Tuesday to see a female doctor to give me advice. Surely should I not get a blood test or scan or something?? Beginning to think there something wrong with me. I have put on weight and loads of preg symptoms but surely if I was preggo it would come up now on tests?? what do you's think??
> 
> Welcome Amelia, you are definitely in the right place. It actually seems to be quite common for it to take a while for your cycles to go back to normal after you come off bcp, it's just something they don't tell you when they prescribe it to you - and it's so frustrating when you are ready for that baby! I think most people get regular cycles back after 3 - 6 months but it can take longer without there necessarily being a problem. Speak to the female dr next week and see if you can convince her to do blood tests just to reassure you. Hopefully it will just sort itself out for you soon hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snowflake thanks for getting back to my message. I foolishly thought when I came off bc my cycles would go back to normal straight away! how silly was I!! I spent so many years preventing babies now that you want them it's like your body is fighting back!! I will take your advice and ask for blood test. it just feels like am missing out on chances of conceiving with cycle so long. ah well hopefully things will get to normal soonClick to expand...

Hi Amelia you'll find that many of us on this thread have experienced a lack of period since BCP or even extremely long cycles. Had I not taken Provera to force a period I would still be waiting for one to happen and I stopped taking it in March! It's not fun for sure. We're all here to support each other though :) Welcome!

__________________________

There was another lady who I forgot to welcome! Forgotten the name now but welcome :hugs:


----------



## likeaustralia

Anyone here have really light periods? I'm worried that it may be hindering my TTC. I've been getting them every 30 days and my temps seem to show that I'm ovulating, but my periods are lasting only 3 days and are very light. I stopped BC at the end of July, so it hasn't been long and I'm grateful that I'm on somewhat of a regular schedule, but the lightness of the flow is worrying me a bit.


----------



## mouse12

Hi guys im new to this so a big hellp from me! 
I'm gettig really frustrated now as I came off the pill in July, started my withdrawal bleed on 27 July, and nothing since then. 

Over the last couple of days ive had sore breasts underneath, and also the sides of my armpits. Tonight I noticed little white lumps on my nipples too. I don't know if any of these symptoms are related to coming off the pill or hormones, but its driving me up the wall as I feel like i have no idea whats going on in my body. The really annoying thing is, half the time I think im making the symptoms up in my head!!

I just want my period to come back as naturally I'm assuming something is wrong with me. I have had unprotected sex about 10 times this month, but all hpt have been negative (ive done way too many). 

Anyone else in a similar situation? I'd love to hear about a similar situation that ended with a pregnancy!


----------



## Trishg21

Reba said:


> Didn't O on 50 so I'm on 100. We don't get scans here as we'd have to be seeing a private FS for that. It costs an arm and a leg :( However she is getting me to temp AND I have a standing order for progesterone blood tests every week. So when I think I've ovulated I'm to go in and get a blood test. For now I'll just plan on CD 21, 28 etc. She's a pretty good gynecologist.

Yeah the scans are way too expensive. In my case I have to do them since we are using a trigger shot. It is good about the blood tests though. If my doctor would have done that I think it would have solved a lot of frustration. What CD are you on now?


----------



## dodgercpkl

*waves hand* I'm an irregular cycle lady! I came off of BC, had a natural period 3 days after my BC period ended and nothing natural since then. 

Snapshot: Off BC June 2010, no cycle until I took provera in Oct 2010, again no cycle until I switched OB's and started taking Prometrium in June 2011 to kickstart my period. Since then I've been taking prometrium every 6 weeks to jumpstart my period.

More detail: I've been diagnosed with PCOS and since then have started taking metformin to regulate my insulin resistance, have been working on losing weight (down 33 pounds YAY!), have changed my diet to a low-glycemic diet, was diagnosed with sleep apnea (probably brought on by the hormone imbalance) and have been working on that with a cpap machine, and I don't know... so much more it seems!

It's looking more positive since I did actually have a bit of spotting a couple of weeks ago that was not chemically induced, so hopefully the next few months will see me starting to have natural cycles and a BFP!


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> Things are pretty good. Although I am sorry to see another MMC on your siggy. I have been thinking about all you lovely ladies lately and wanted to stop in and see how everyone is.

I'm afraid so :cry: I had the mmc in August at 9 weeks and then got pregnant straight away again (no AF). I knew something wasn't right from the off though and I ended up having a natural mc at 6 weeks (3 weeks ago). I'm on my first cycle since the second mc and have just ovulated yesterday (a respectable cd25) so I'm hoping that my cycles might be regulating. Only time will tell though...



likeaustralia said:


> Anyone here have really light periods? I'm worried that it may be hindering my TTC. I've been getting them every 30 days and my temps seem to show that I'm ovulating, but my periods are lasting only 3 days and are very light. I stopped BC at the end of July, so it hasn't been long and I'm grateful that I'm on somewhat of a regular schedule, but the lightness of the flow is worrying me a bit.

Yup - mine have been so much lighter than before or while I was on the pill. Again, it can be hormone related (progesterone I think) or it can just be that cycles have changed. I have implanted twice with the light cycles though so I guess it is not necessarily a game stopper :shrug: 



mouse12 said:


> Hi guys im new to this so a big hellp from me!
> I'm gettig really frustrated now as I came off the pill in July, started my withdrawal bleed on 27 July, and nothing since then.
> 
> Over the last couple of days ive had sore breasts underneath, and also the sides of my armpits. Tonight I noticed little white lumps on my nipples too. I don't know if any of these symptoms are related to coming off the pill or hormones, but its driving me up the wall as I feel like i have no idea whats going on in my body. The really annoying thing is, half the time I think im making the symptoms up in my head!!
> 
> I just want my period to come back as naturally I'm assuming something is wrong with me. I have had unprotected sex about 10 times this month, but all hpt have been negative (ive done way too many).
> 
> Anyone else in a similar situation? I'd love to hear about a similar situation that ended with a pregnancy!

:wave: Welcome to you and the other new ladies. As Reba and Snowflake mentioned, we have all been there - most of us had long cycles after the pill and so know how you are feeling. It does not mean that anything is wrong with you, it can just take time (6 months sometimes longer). My first cycle off the pill was 55 days long, then I had a random 29 day one followed by a 89 day one. It can just take some time for your cycles to readjust after the pill. It takes a while to get those hormones flowing again.

I'm not sure about the symptoms - I had some pretty odd ones during my first two cycles off the pill. They can be post-ovulation symptoms or pregnancy symptoms - the problem is that the symptoms are very similar! :shrug: If I were you I would keep testing once a week and if it went on much longer head to the drs to ask for advice.


----------



## Amelia09

Reba said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflake9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I hope I can join here for some help and advice. My husband and I started ttc to conceive in August. I came off bc and had a period on the 9th of August and since then nothing nada!! Been to the doctors twice including today and he's seems totally dumb founded and not giving me any advice. actually he wants me to come back on Tuesday to see a female doctor to give me advice. Surely should I not get a blood test or scan or something?? Beginning to think there something wrong with me. I have put on weight and loads of preg symptoms but surely if I was preggo it would come up now on tests?? what do you's think??
> 
> Welcome Amelia, you are definitely in the right place. It actually seems to be quite common for it to take a while for your cycles to go back to normal after you come off bcp, it's just something they don't tell you when they prescribe it to you - and it's so frustrating when you are ready for that baby! I think most people get regular cycles back after 3 - 6 months but it can take longer without there necessarily being a problem. Speak to the female dr next week and see if you can convince her to do blood tests just to reassure you. Hopefully it will just sort itself out for you soon hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snowflake thanks for getting back to my message. I foolishly thought when I came off bc my cycles would go back to normal straight away! how silly was I!! I spent so many years preventing babies now that you want them it's like your body is fighting back!! I will take your advice and ask for blood test. it just feels like am missing out on chances of conceiving with cycle so long. ah well hopefully things will get to normal soonClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Amelia you'll find that many of us on this thread have experienced a lack of period since BCP or even extremely long cycles. Had I not taken Provera to force a period I would still be waiting for one to happen and I stopped taking it in March! It's not fun for sure. We're all here to support each other though :) Welcome!
> 
> __________________________
> 
> There was another lady who I forgot to welcome! Forgotten the name now but welcome :hugs:Click to expand...

Reba thank you so glad I found this thread otherwise I would have my husband drove mad


----------



## MrsReiver

Sorry I've not been around much, been at a conference and trying to organise a fun day with other childminders so it's been hectic.

Am on CD14, copious EWCM with slight spotting - is this what it's like to be normal?


----------



## Reba

:hugs:


----------



## Reba

oooh Fluffette share with us what it's like to be normal! :D
:hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

Reba said:


> oooh Fluffette share with us what it's like to be normal! :D
> :hugs:

Weird... and slightly unsettling. :thumbup:


----------



## mouse12

Thanks for the reply struth, i really feel so frustrated at the moment. Does anyone know if certain body sizes or low blood pressure are more susceptible to post pill period abandoment?! I'm the biggest worrier going, and so so impatient so I'm seriously struggling with this, I keep wanting to burst into tears!! I have been to my GP and he said if I want he'll take some blood to check if hormone levels are ok, but the problem is, im petrified of needles - I'm a no hoper, haha!!

Has anyone heard of fertilaid? Was thinking of trying it but don't want to be hasty - its been 3 months since my withdrawal bleed and literally no sign of af, not even spotting.

Also, I know stress can delay a period but how long would that last for?


----------



## Amelia09

Bit nervous and anxious about tomorrow as I haven't had a period since 9th August!!! This is our first cycle trying to conceive after coming off bc. I know coming off bc affects your body and your cycles but seriously this is not funny. I've been in the doctors twice and my doctor (male) is clueless as what to do next. Instead he wants me to go to a female doctor tomorrow morning, am psyching myself up to ask for a blood test. 85 days thats 12 weeks and I'm pretty sure I ov this month but all tests are negative.

I read yesterday in another forum about a woman who was in the same position as me, had no period for 15 weeks, all preg tests and blood tests came back negative however she was sure she was preg and asked for a scan. She got a trans-vaginal scan and showed that she was something like 12 weeks pregnant!

I know the chances of it happening to me is slim but I do feel pregnant and have put on weight. Today I even had to buy bigger underwear. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have more information, either way this is frying my head. Am I pregnant or not. Say a prayer for me. I'll keep in touch :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Amelia09 said:


> Bit nervous and anxious about tomorrow as I haven't had a period since 9th August!!! This is our first cycle trying to conceive after coming off bc. I know coming off bc affects your body and your cycles but seriously this is not funny. I've been in the doctors twice and my doctor (male) is clueless as what to do next. Instead he wants me to go to a female doctor tomorrow morning, am psyching myself up to ask for a blood test. 85 days thats 12 weeks and I'm pretty sure I ov this month but all tests are negative.
> 
> I read yesterday in another forum about a woman who was in the same position as me, had no period for 15 weeks, all preg tests and blood tests came back negative however she was sure she was preg and asked for a scan. She got a trans-vaginal scan and showed that she was something like 12 weeks pregnant!
> 
> I know the chances of it happening to me is slim but I do feel pregnant and have put on weight. Today I even had to buy bigger underwear. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have more information, either way this is frying my head. Am I pregnant or not. Say a prayer for me. I'll keep in touch :thumbup:

I've got my fingers crossed for you! I've had little to no symptoms during my no period times, so I'd say having symptoms makes it at least slightly more of a possibility that you're pregnant rather then a hormone imbalance. Good luck!


----------



## Reba

Good luck Amelia!


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> oooh Fluffette share with us what it's like to be normal! :D
> :hugs:
> 
> Weird... and slightly unsettling. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: This made me smile. Let's hope that your ovulation is just around the corner :hugs: Keep us posted hon and then we can all be jealous of your regular-ness!



mouse12 said:


> Thanks for the reply struth, i really feel so frustrated at the moment. Does anyone know if certain body sizes or low blood pressure are more susceptible to post pill period abandoment?! I'm the biggest worrier going, and so so impatient so I'm seriously struggling with this, I keep wanting to burst into tears!! I have been to my GP and he said if I want he'll take some blood to check if hormone levels are ok, but the problem is, im petrified of needles - I'm a no hoper, haha!!
> 
> Has anyone heard of fertilaid? Was thinking of trying it but don't want to be hasty - its been 3 months since my withdrawal bleed and literally no sign of af, not even spotting.
> 
> Also, I know stress can delay a period but how long would that last for?

I'm afraid I don't know about body sizes or low blood pressure. I just know it can take some time for our bodies to start doing what the pill suppressed. I know exactly how you feel - I was the same. It used to really get me down. However, the chances are that it will return to normal in time. I know when you are in the midst of it you just can't imagine being 'normal' but it is perfectly possible that you will be in time. My cycles took a full six months to sort themselves out (and I'm not even sure that they have now - time will tell). 

Hang in there honey - and if you get really stressed perhaps you can pluck the courage up for that blood test?


----------



## Amelia09

Reba said:


> Good luck Amelia!

Thank you Reba, hope I get answers tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Things are pretty good. Although I am sorry to see another MMC on your siggy. I have been thinking about all you lovely ladies lately and wanted to stop in and see how everyone is.
> 
> I'm afraid so :cry: I had the mmc in August at 9 weeks and then got pregnant straight away again (no AF). I knew something wasn't right from the off though and I ended up having a natural mc at 6 weeks (3 weeks ago). I'm on my first cycle since the second mc and have just ovulated yesterday (a respectable cd25) so I'm hoping that my cycles might be regulating. Only time will tell though...Click to expand...

I am sorry to hear that! I won't lie, I am scared to death of finally getting pregnant and then losing it. I really hope your sticky bean is around the corner! I'm trying to remember, did you ever see a RE?


----------



## Reba

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## struth

Reba said:


> :hugs: to everyone!

:hugs: to you too!



Trishg21 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Things are pretty good. Although I am sorry to see another MMC on your siggy. I have been thinking about all you lovely ladies lately and wanted to stop in and see how everyone is.
> 
> I'm afraid so :cry: I had the mmc in August at 9 weeks and then got pregnant straight away again (no AF). I knew something wasn't right from the off though and I ended up having a natural mc at 6 weeks (3 weeks ago). I'm on my first cycle since the second mc and have just ovulated yesterday (a respectable cd25) so I'm hoping that my cycles might be regulating. Only time will tell though...Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry to hear that! I won't lie, I am scared to death of finally getting pregnant and then losing it. I really hope your sticky bean is around the corner! I'm trying to remember, did you ever see a RE?Click to expand...

I had my bloods tested and they indicated PCOS (high LH to FSH ratio) so I went for a scan and that was inconclusive (the tech thought that one ovary was poly-cystic but that it was too small to say for definite, the other he thought had a chocolate cyst on it (endo) but it is apparently more likely that it was ovulation! Not a great amount of faith in that tech!). I then got referred to a gynae for further investigation but by the time I got there I was pregnant so he just sent me away with a congratulations!

I'm still curious as to whether I have PCOS though or whether my hormones were wonky due to the pill. I have decided that if I get AF this cycle I will make an appointment with my GP to ask to pursue that line again. I have other symptoms of PCOS (acne, hair, mcs etc) and I'm concerned about potential long term health issues too (increased risk of heart disease/diabetes) so it would only be right for them to decide either way. 

I'm sure that when you get there you will hold on to yours :hugs: The chances are in your favour (75%) - I keep reminding myself of that!


----------



## Amelia09

Went to doctors today, currently cd85 and no sign of af. The female doctor wasn't overly concerned. She did bloods to check for hormone levels, thyroid etc.. I have to go back in 2 weeks to get results. She told me I just need to be patient, easier said than done!:wacko:

I also want your opinions on this... I asked about cases where pregnancy tests showed neg when in fact your where preggo?? I read so many cases of women not showing positive until they were 6 - 12 weeks gone. She dismissed this and said if I was preg it would show up 2 weeks after you had sex


----------



## dodgercpkl

struth said:


> mouse12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply struth, i really feel so frustrated at the moment. Does anyone know if certain body sizes or low blood pressure are more susceptible to post pill period abandoment?! I'm the biggest worrier going, and so so impatient so I'm seriously struggling with this, I keep wanting to burst into tears!! I have been to my GP and he said if I want he'll take some blood to check if hormone levels are ok, but the problem is, im petrified of needles - I'm a no hoper, haha!!
> 
> Has anyone heard of fertilaid? Was thinking of trying it but don't want to be hasty - its been 3 months since my withdrawal bleed and literally no sign of af, not even spotting.
> 
> Also, I know stress can delay a period but how long would that last for?
> 
> I'm afraid I don't know about body sizes or low blood pressure. I just know it can take some time for our bodies to start doing what the pill suppressed. I know exactly how you feel - I was the same. It used to really get me down. However, the chances are that it will return to normal in time. I know when you are in the midst of it you just can't imagine being 'normal' but it is perfectly possible that you will be in time. My cycles took a full six months to sort themselves out (and I'm not even sure that they have now - time will tell).
> 
> Hang in there honey - and if you get really stressed perhaps you can pluck the courage up for that blood test?Click to expand...

I agree with Struth in that it can take time for your hormones to sort themselves out. I read anything varying from no time to a year to sort out. Mine have taken almost a year and a 1/2 and still going - but then I have PCOS too. I had my first *spotting* just a few weeks ago btw. Before that I'd had no hints at all either.

As for body types, I think it depends. If you are overweight or obese like me, then that could lend itself more to the possibility of PCOS or something else being wrong. Did your doc mention what kind of tests he/she would be doing if you decided to do those? I think you could probably wait a bit longer to see if you start on your own, but I do also see the benefit of checking for things like PCOS.




Trishg21 said:


> I am sorry to hear that! I won't lie, I am scared to death of finally getting pregnant and then losing it. I really hope your sticky bean is around the corner! I'm trying to remember, did you ever see a RE?

You aren't alone in feeling that way. I know that my mom went through a mc between my brother and I being born and I just don't know how I would handle it if I got pregnant after a year and a 1/2 of trying only to lose it. My heartfelt thoughts and wishes for a sticky bean for any ladies that have been through a MC.




struth said:


> I had my bloods tested and they indicated PCOS (high LH to FSH ratio) so I went for a scan and that was inconclusive (the tech thought that one ovary was poly-cystic but that it was too small to say for definite, the other he thought had a chocolate cyst on it (endo) but it is apparently more likely that it was ovulation! Not a great amount of faith in that tech!). I then got referred to a gynae for further investigation but by the time I got there I was pregnant so he just sent me away with a congratulations!
> 
> I'm still curious as to whether I have PCOS though or whether my hormones were wonky due to the pill. I have decided that if I get AF this cycle I will make an appointment with my GP to ask to pursue that line again. I have other symptoms of PCOS (acne, hair, mcs etc) and I'm concerned about potential long term health issues too (increased risk of heart disease/diabetes) so it would only be right for them to decide either way.
> 
> I'm sure that when you get there you will hold on to yours :hugs: The chances are in your favour (75%) - I keep reminding myself of that!

I think your plan to follow up on the PCOS is a a good one. I know for me that in the sadness of finding out that I had PCOS was the silver lining of knowing more about my body. That included finding out about the pcos/insulin resistance so that I can work now to keep myself out of the clutches of diabetes, finding out that I have bad genes (3/4) so that I know that I have to stay away from red meat as much as possible because I'm more susceptible to heart disease then most, as well as finding out about sleep apnea, heel spurs, althetes foot, and probably more things later this week. It's been a long journey of discovery for me.




Amelia09 said:


> Went to doctors today, currently cd85 and no sign of af. The female doctor wasn't overly concerned. She did bloods to check for hormone levels, thyroid etc.. I have to go back in 2 weeks to get results. She told me I just need to be patient, easier said than done!:wacko:
> 
> I also want your opinions on this... I asked about cases where pregnancy tests showed neg when in fact your where preggo?? I read so many cases of women not showing positive until they were 6 - 12 weeks gone. She dismissed this and said if I was preg it would show up 2 weeks after you had sex

How thorough were your blood tests? Do you remember? When my endo sent me in for blood tests, she had me do something like 17 tests! But the time before when my ex-OB had me do blood tests, it was only maybe 3 tests (or at least 3 vials of blood) and wasn't thorough enough to look for the real problems that I had.

As to your 2nd question, I don't think that there is a conclusive answer. When I was first starting TTC, I was in the dollar store buying a handful of hpt's and was 'accosted' by this lady that laughed at how many (10) hpt's that I was buying. She swore that you just *know* when you are pregnant and that tests (both blood and hpt's) didn't work for her when she got pregnant. So I think that yes it CAN happen, but I doubt it happens very often. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, because I would love to see you added to that equation, but don't get your hopes up too far ok? *hugs*


----------



## Amelia09

Hi dodgercpkl, thanks for replying. The tests are basic she said. She took 4 viles of blood. God it's hard not get your hopes up but am gonna try and take it easy see what happens. The doctor did mention that I must not be ov but could not tell for sure. Hopefully when I get bloods back I'll know more.


----------



## mouse12

Thanks again Struth, you'll be pleased to know after your wise words I decided to get a grip and have booked an appointment to get my blood test, its on Monday. Hilariously, I've also been given a prescription for diazepam to chill me out before the "ordeal"...to think I am actually doing all of this to get pregnant and go through labour, as if I think I can handle that!!

Thanks as well Dodger, I ask some silly questions I know. This is all so new to me so I'm literally clueless!! What does CD mean? as is CD25. So would you both say its perfectly normal (or at least not uncommon) to not have a period after the pill, then go on to get pregnant fairly quickly? Or am I doing a little bit of wishful thinking there?

Thanks again ladies, the support on here is a lifesaver x


----------



## Reba

CD is cycle day
so I am on CD13 today
Your cycle starts the first day of your period - it's kinda backwards to how you think it should be but that's how they count it. So 13 days ago my period started and now hopefully I'm gearing up for ovulation.

So someone who says I'm on CD 89 had a period start 89 days ago and is still waiting for another one to come.

As for getting pregnant right after coming off the pill. Yes it is possible. However, you'll find that many of the women in this thread have not had that happen. That's why we are here. I haven't ovulated since coming off the pill in March unless I did in April.. so if we count an ovulation in April I haven't had an ovulation in 6 months. I've taken Provera to force a period to come so that I can reset my CD counter but that's about it.

Without an ovulation there is no chance of getting pregnant so it's quite frustrating. If you aren't sure if you are ovulating then I would start taking your basal body temperature. For more information on this I would visit www.fertilityfriend.com they have lots of information and even a course on how to take your temperature etc. I completely understand the frustrations of all those women in my situation. If you want to see what a basal body temperature (BBT) chart looks like click on my linked temping chart in my signature where it says CD13 :)
:) :hugs:


----------



## mouse12

Reba said:


> CD is cycle day
> so I am on CD13 today
> Your cycle starts the first day of your period - it's kinda backwards to how you think it should be but that's how they count it. So 13 days ago my period started and now hopefully I'm gearing up for ovulation.
> 
> So someone who says I'm on CD 89 had a period start 89 days ago and is still waiting for another one to come.
> 
> As for getting pregnant right after coming off the pill. Yes it is possible. However, you'll find that many of the women in this thread have not had that happen. That's why we are here. I haven't ovulated since coming off the pill in March unless I did in April.. so if we count an ovulation in April I haven't had an ovulation in 6 months. I've taken Provera to force a period to come so that I can reset my CD counter but that's about it.
> 
> Without an ovulation there is no chance of getting pregnant so it's quite frustrating. If you aren't sure if you are ovulating then I would start taking your basal body temperature. For more information on this I would visit www.fertilityfriend.com they have lots of information and even a course on how to take your temperature etc. I completely understand the frustrations of all those women in my situation. If you want to see what a basal body temperature (BBT) chart looks like click on my linked temping chart in my signature where it says CD13 :)
> :) :hugs:


Thanks so much for explaining that so thoroughly Reba. I actually started taking my BBT yesterday, it was 36.32 (97.34F) yesterday and 36.20 (97.16F) today - however I have no clue what thats telling me...any idea where I might be in my cycle? The problem is, I haven't had a period yet so am I even classed as being in a cycle? If so, last period started (withdrawal bleed from last pill) 28 July, which was 97 days ago.

I've also been checking out my CM and there was a noticable difference on about 18 Oct (same as ovulation cm is described), so we :sex: however I did a test this morning and needless to say BFN.Fairly sure it should be showing now if i was preggo. Then again, if it was ovulation shouldn't my af be here now? So confusing, so frustrating.

My face has decided to present me with 4 large spots which I dont normally get, however I'm putting this down to the weather changing and getting v cold as my skin is dry too. The only other thing I've noticed is twinges so so low down, like below my pubic hair line - do you know if this menas anything?

Thanks again, any more pearls of wisdom greatly appreciated x


----------



## pinkypaws

Hi all, 

I spent the weekend reading through most of the 130 or so pages of this thread. I feel so much calmer knowing I'm not the only one with no period!

My story: I was on the pill for 15 or so years; stopped in Jan 2011; I had my period in Feb, April and July. Since 4th July 2011, I've had no bleeding at all.. I saw my GP last week and she referred me for blood tests and scan to investigate PCOS. I felt extremely upset for a few days and catastrophised the situation.. As I said, having read your stories, I feel calmer. I will get my blood test results in two weeks. Not sure how soon I'll get the scan appointment.

We have been TTC since August 2011.

In regards to possibly having PCOS: 
- I'm normal weight; 
- I had acne as a teenager and I get occasional spots now; 
- I have greasy hair and get spots on the hair line;
- Since reading about PCOS I have noticed I have fine facial hair and my husband mentioned this has appeared in the last six months (i.e. since stopping the pill). Maybe there's been a slight increase as I'm sure I didn't have this before.. 

It really scares me what's to come in the coming months... Hoping to use this forum for support :hugs:


----------



## Reba

The only way to tell what is going on is to keep taking that temperature. I started temping mid cycle. I have always tracked when I have my periods from when I first started as my mom said it was a good thing to do. So I knew when I'd had my last period so I counted back and I think I started temping on CD23 or something so I just kept counting up from there.

I had several ups and downs of temps along with fertile CM which did not produce AF or a BFP. It is possible that your body has been trying to ovulate like mine was and not succeeding. I think the first cycle I had 2-3 patches of fertile CM and I got all excited and then my temp did not go up. Feel free to check out the other months that I have on fertility friend (FF) because they may help you with the charting :) For example the cycle that started July 5th had two patches of fertile CM but there was no significant temp rise and no AF (aunt flow/period) afterwards. I ended up taking Provera starting on CD52 to induce a period.


----------



## Reba

pinkypaws said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I spent the weekend reading through most of the 130 or so pages of this thread. I feel so much calmer knowing I'm not the only one with no period!
> 
> My story: I was on the pill for 15 or so years; stopped in Jan 2011; I had my period in Feb, April and July. Since 4th July 2011, I've had no bleeding at all.. I saw my GP last week and she referred me for blood tests and scan to investigate PCOS. I felt extremely upset for a few days and catastrophised the situation.. As I said, having read your stories, I feel calmer. I will get my blood test results in two weeks. Not sure how soon I'll get the scan appointment.
> 
> We have been TTC since August 2011.
> 
> In regards to possibly having PCOS:
> - I'm normal weight;
> - I had acne as a teenager and I get occasional spots now;
> - I have greasy hair and get spots on the hair line;
> - Since reading about PCOS I have noticed I have fine facial hair and my husband mentioned this has appeared in the last six months (i.e. since stopping the pill). Maybe there's been a slight increase as I'm sure I didn't have this before..
> 
> It really scares me what's to come in the coming months... Hoping to use this forum for support :hugs:

Welcome and good luck. That was quite a bit of reading you did!
You came to the right place :)


----------



## struth

Mouse - glad to hear that you made that appointment! If you are going to get pregnant you sure are going to have to get used to blood tests and pain! Let us know how you get on. I'm with Reba about the signs - it can be so difficult to tell without charting or using opks (ovulation predictor kits). During my first cycle I thought I had ovulated 3 times!! :haha: If you haven't started already I would certainly recommend fertility friend. It take a bit of getting used to to start with but you will soon get the hang of it and then you will be more knowledgeable about your cycle. As for getting pregnant soon after the pill - it is possible I guess. I got pregnant on my 4th cycle (which was 7 months after I came off the pill) but I mc at 9 weeks. Everyone is different so it is difficult to get any absolute advice. 

Pinkypaws - welcome hon! You are indeed in the right place.


----------



## dodgercpkl

mouse12 said:


> Thanks again Struth, you'll be pleased to know after your wise words I decided to get a grip and have booked an appointment to get my blood test, its on Monday. Hilariously, I've also been given a prescription for diazepam to chill me out before the "ordeal"...to think I am actually doing all of this to get pregnant and go through labour, as if I think I can handle that!!
> 
> Thanks as well Dodger, I ask some silly questions I know. This is all so new to me so I'm literally clueless!! What does CD mean? as is CD25. So would you both say its perfectly normal (or at least not uncommon) to not have a period after the pill, then go on to get pregnant fairly quickly? Or am I doing a little bit of wishful thinking there?
> 
> Thanks again ladies, the support on here is a lifesaver x

I see Struth answered all of your questions already, but I wanted to jump in and say that I'm glad you decided to go ahead and do the testing! I too hate needles and I've had a few traumatic experiences with having my blood taken for tests. I've steeled myself up to do what I need to do to get this baby though. lol I know he or she will be so very worth it!! 

My recommendation is that if you find a tech that does a great job with taking your blood, get his/her name so that you can make sure he/she is working the next time you have to have blood taken. I found a lady that does a fabulous job, but then when I went in this morning it was someone else who did a much less then fabulous job. (I survived obviously lol)

Oh and your questions aren't at all silly! I was in your shoes last year. You learn by asking questions! :)


----------



## Trishg21

Amelia09 said:


> Went to doctors today, currently cd85 and no sign of af. The female doctor wasn't overly concerned. She did bloods to check for hormone levels, thyroid etc.. I have to go back in 2 weeks to get results. She told me I just need to be patient, easier said than done!:wacko:
> 
> I also want your opinions on this... I asked about cases where pregnancy tests showed neg when in fact your where preggo?? I read so many cases of women not showing positive until they were 6 - 12 weeks gone. She dismissed this and said if I was preg it would show up 2 weeks after you had sex

Sorry to say but if you are on CD 85 and still showing a negative test then you are most likely not pregnant. HCG starts appearing in you system 7-14 days after ovulation so it should for sure be showing up. 

I would assume at this point that you did not ovulate and you will not have your period. At this point your doctor should be testing you for possible PCOS and starting you on Provera to induce a cycle. 

Same thing happened to me. I hate when doctors brush stuff like this off as "no big deal". Just keep pushing to make sure you are getting the best care possible :hugs:



struth said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> :hugs: to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Things are pretty good. Although I am sorry to see another MMC on your siggy. I have been thinking about all you lovely ladies lately and wanted to stop in and see how everyone is.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid so :cry: I had the mmc in August at 9 weeks and then got pregnant straight away again (no AF). I knew something wasn't right from the off though and I ended up having a natural mc at 6 weeks (3 weeks ago). I'm on my first cycle since the second mc and have just ovulated yesterday (a respectable cd25) so I'm hoping that my cycles might be regulating. Only time will tell though...Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry to hear that! I won't lie, I am scared to death of finally getting pregnant and then losing it. I really hope your sticky bean is around the corner! I'm trying to remember, did you ever see a RE?Click to expand...
> 
> I had my bloods tested and they indicated PCOS (high LH to FSH ratio) so I went for a scan and that was inconclusive (the tech thought that one ovary was poly-cystic but that it was too small to say for definite, the other he thought had a chocolate cyst on it (endo) but it is apparently more likely that it was ovulation! Not a great amount of faith in that tech!). I then got referred to a gynae for further investigation but by the time I got there I was pregnant so he just sent me away with a congratulations!
> 
> I'm still curious as to whether I have PCOS though or whether my hormones were wonky due to the pill. I have decided that if I get AF this cycle I will make an appointment with my GP to ask to pursue that line again. I have other symptoms of PCOS (acne, hair, mcs etc) and I'm concerned about potential long term health issues too (increased risk of heart disease/diabetes) so it would only be right for them to decide either way.
> 
> I'm sure that when you get there you will hold on to yours :hugs: The chances are in your favour (75%) - I keep reminding myself of that!Click to expand...

It sounds to me like you might have a little PCOS. My doctor says usually if you fit 3 or more symptoms then you do. But if you are ovulating on your own that is really good. I hope that everything goes as planned for you! 



pinkypaws said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I spent the weekend reading through most of the 130 or so pages of this thread. I feel so much calmer knowing I'm not the only one with no period!
> 
> My story: I was on the pill for 15 or so years; stopped in Jan 2011; I had my period in Feb, April and July. Since 4th July 2011, I've had no bleeding at all.. I saw my GP last week and she referred me for blood tests and scan to investigate PCOS. I felt extremely upset for a few days and catastrophised the situation.. As I said, having read your stories, I feel calmer. I will get my blood test results in two weeks. Not sure how soon I'll get the scan appointment.
> 
> We have been TTC since August 2011.
> 
> In regards to possibly having PCOS:
> - I'm normal weight;
> - I had acne as a teenager and I get occasional spots now;
> - I have greasy hair and get spots on the hair line;
> - Since reading about PCOS I have noticed I have fine facial hair and my husband mentioned this has appeared in the last six months (i.e. since stopping the pill). Maybe there's been a slight increase as I'm sure I didn't have this before..
> 
> It really scares me what's to come in the coming months... Hoping to use this forum for support :hugs:

Good luck with your upcoming tests! If it is PCOS then there are a lot of options out there to help you have a baby. Welcome to the forums! :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Yeah - I think you are right Trishg. It just all fits, you know? I'm definitely going to make an appointment if AF arrives this cycle. You are right though - if it is PCOS than I am one of the lucky ones as I am ovulating. I think, however, I have low progesterone to go with it as I spot from 7/8dpo... I think that is likely why I can't stay pregnant :shrug:

We'll get there though! How are things with you?


----------



## MrsReiver

Hi Amelia,

The odds are that at CD85 and no BFP, you aren't pregnant unfortunately. However, it does happen occasionally - it happened to me. I wasn't trying - in fact we were trying not to get pregnant. We had unprotected sex once and I went to get the morning after pill straight away. A few weeks later - no AF, so we did a test, BFN. AF didn't turn up so we did clear blue, first response, everything. Then I started being sick in the mornings - a test in the doctor's was another BFN. I carried on being sick, and started to put on weight, yet again tests came back BFN. The GP was adamant I could not be pregnant, so I was to be referred for an ultrasound to see if I had gallstones. One evening I found a spare clear blue test and thought "what the hell". BFP.

At the GP's the next day he examined me and deduced I was about 12-15 weeks pregnant. So at weeks 8, 10, and 11 I had been in his office, and he had dipped my wee and the tests came back negative. He wouldn't have believed it was possible if he hadn't done the tests himself.

An investigation revealed that the tests were perfectly fine, no faults at all, it was just the levels of HCG I was producing were too low to register on his tests, or there's something about my kidneys that means very little HCG is in my wee. However it is very rare, I'm the only case my GP's practice has encountered I believe.

I really really hope you get some answers one way or another soon lovely x

I love any excuse to tell that story.

An update from me - I'm all over the place. I appear to have O'd so hopefully we've caught it, but I feel really strange. I veer from being so happy we are trying again, to gutted we are back here when I should be 4 months pregnant, to terrified we'll lose another one. It's driving me mad, and my poor hubby is putting up with the most awful moodswings.

Pinkypaws - welcome to the thread, everyone here is really lovely, good luck with your tests.

Mouse - good luck on Monday, I loathe needles but I guess we need to suck it up and face our fears. Enjoy the diazepam! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

struth said:


> Yeah - I think you are right Trishg. It just all fits, you know? I'm definitely going to make an appointment if AF arrives this cycle. You are right though - if it is PCOS than I am one of the lucky ones as I am ovulating. I think, however, I have low progesterone to go with it as I spot from 7/8dpo... I think that is likely why I can't stay pregnant :shrug:
> 
> We'll get there though! How are things with you?

I really thinks it's good to know. First of all finding out about it for me, gave me a bit of peace of mind in knowing what was going wrong ya know? I guess because it gave me something that I COULD work on and help the process out. 2nd of all, as Trish mentions, knowing you have it, gives you options to help get you pregnant and hopefully stay pregnant.

I'm jealous of your ovulating by the way! :)

:hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Fluffette - Holy cow! That's truly an amazing story! Thank you so much for sharing! *hugs* I can only imagine how you must feel having lost a child through miscarriage. That's something I'm so thankful that I've never had to experience and hope I never do. My thoughts and prayers go with you that you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## mouse12

Guys thanks so much for the comments and support. I've had a strange day today, I went really lightheaded for a while (after lunch so wasn't anything to do with food) and I just keep filling up with tears!! To be honest I think the stress is getting to me a bit, either that or af is on its way which would really make me over the moon! Im seriously hoping it makes an appearance before the dreaded appointment on monday.

Fluffette, you're right to be excited about trying again, stay positive - I know its easier said than done but all the stress will be worth it in the end. 

Ive been reading the comments about PCOS and I dont really know much (actually anything) about it but naturally am thinking that could be a problem with me. Not sure I fit the bill though - I'm quite small in size, never really have bad cramps even before i was on the pill and I don't have bad skin (just a few random spots which have appeared this week). Does this mean Im safe or could it be that I might just not have any obvious symptoms? Just wondering if I should mention it to my doctor on Monday.


----------



## dodgercpkl

mouse12 said:


> Ive been reading the comments about PCOS and I dont really know much (actually anything) about it but naturally am thinking that could be a problem with me. Not sure I fit the bill though - I'm quite small in size, never really have bad cramps even before i was on the pill and I don't have bad skin (just a few random spots which have appeared this week). Does this mean Im safe or could it be that I might just not have any obvious symptoms? Just wondering if I should mention it to my doctor on Monday.

I think it's definitely worth asking about. I didn't have bad skin until recently, and I've never really had a lot of cramping in my periods - just occasionally - mostly I get back aches. I am overweight, but I think that there are other ladies that don't show pcos with weight that still have pcos. I think it doesn't hurt to ask about it and at least get the doc's input on whether he/she thinks taking it further is necessary. I think in my early 20's I was in the weight I was supposed to be and showed no outward signs of pcos, but I did have an irregular period and I'm pretty sure that I've had pcos all my life - gut feeling on that one. lol So like I said, worth asking about. :)


----------



## mouse12

Thanks for the advice there. So does PCOS make it harder to conceive?

Also, I've been meaning to ask - is there any vitamin or herb that you can get to encourage menstruation?


----------



## MrsReiver

Vitamin C is supposed to bring on AF, but it has to be without bioflavonoids and added ascerbic acid or something like that - I've never used it, but there will be ladies on the B&B boards somewhere who have so you can find out how much you need to take.

Agnus Castus - or angus cactus as my 7 year old calls it - and soy isoflavones are meant to encourage ovulation. I was taking soy when I got my BFP in July on CD 100 and something :thumbup: You can get soy isoflavones in a large tesco, and holland and barrett has the Agnus Castus (also known as vitex)

Hope that helps xx


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Hi Amelia,
> 
> The odds are that at CD85 and no BFP, you aren't pregnant unfortunately. However, it does happen occasionally - it happened to me. I wasn't trying - in fact we were trying not to get pregnant. We had unprotected sex once and I went to get the morning after pill straight away. A few weeks later - no AF, so we did a test, BFN. AF didn't turn up so we did clear blue, first response, everything. Then I started being sick in the mornings - a test in the doctor's was another BFN. I carried on being sick, and started to put on weight, yet again tests came back BFN. The GP was adamant I could not be pregnant, so I was to be referred for an ultrasound to see if I had gallstones. One evening I found a spare clear blue test and thought "what the hell". BFP.
> 
> At the GP's the next day he examined me and deduced I was about 12-15 weeks pregnant. So at weeks 8, 10, and 11 I had been in his office, and he had dipped my wee and the tests came back negative. He wouldn't have believed it was possible if he hadn't done the tests himself.
> 
> An investigation revealed that the tests were perfectly fine, no faults at all, it was just the levels of HCG I was producing were too low to register on his tests, or there's something about my kidneys that means very little HCG is in my wee. However it is very rare, I'm the only case my GP's practice has encountered I believe.
> 
> I really really hope you get some answers one way or another soon lovely x
> 
> I love any excuse to tell that story.
> 
> An update from me - I'm all over the place. I appear to have O'd so hopefully we've caught it, but I feel really strange. I veer from being so happy we are trying again, to gutted we are back here when I should be 4 months pregnant, to terrified we'll lose another one. It's driving me mad, and my poor hubby is putting up with the most awful moodswings.
> 
> Pinkypaws - welcome to the thread, everyone here is really lovely, good luck with your tests.
> 
> Mouse - good luck on Monday, I loathe needles but I guess we need to suck it up and face our fears. Enjoy the diazepam! :thumbup:

Fluffette - was that your little boy's pregnancy you described above? The reason I ask is I had a similar thing happen to me - split condom, morning after pill which didn't work. I however, went on to mc at about 7/8 weeks and I always put it down to the morning after pill messing up the pregnancy. But it seems that your pregnancy progressed? Wow - did anyone say that you were at risk of mc because of the morning after pill - I guess you were so far gone by the time you found out that you were past the worse. 

I'm just wondering whether I shouldn't be putting that mc down to the morning after pill?



dodgercpkl said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Yeah - I think you are right Trishg. It just all fits, you know? I'm definitely going to make an appointment if AF arrives this cycle. You are right though - if it is PCOS than I am one of the lucky ones as I am ovulating. I think, however, I have low progesterone to go with it as I spot from 7/8dpo... I think that is likely why I can't stay pregnant :shrug:
> 
> We'll get there though! How are things with you?
> 
> I really thinks it's good to know. First of all finding out about it for me, gave me a bit of peace of mind in knowing what was going wrong ya know? I guess because it gave me something that I COULD work on and help the process out. 2nd of all, as Trish mentions, knowing you have it, gives you options to help get you pregnant and hopefully stay pregnant.
> 
> I'm jealous of your ovulating by the way! :)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree - I'm concerned about any long term impact too, especially as we have diabetes in the family. I just don't know what to have investigated first - my recurrent mcs, my LPD, or my possible PCOS!!! 

You are right though - ovulation is the main thing and I am lucky to be doing that at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Fluffette - was that your little boy's pregnancy you described above? The reason I ask is I had a similar thing happen to me - split condom, morning after pill which didn't work. I however, went on to mc at about 7/8 weeks and I always put it down to the morning after pill messing up the pregnancy. But it seems that your pregnancy progressed? Wow - did anyone say that you were at risk of mc because of the morning after pill - I guess you were so far gone by the time you found out that you were past the worse.
> 
> I'm just wondering whether I shouldn't be putting that mc down to the morning after pill?

Yup, I had him at 34 weeks, shortest pregnancy in history. No one mentioned any increased risk of miscarriage, but like you say I was so far along by then that it would have been a tiny risk. His prematurity was caused by a secondary condition, totally unconnected to the MAP.

I think DS is meant to be here - he survived the MAP, a couple of really heavy nights out, a car accident (which was dangerous as I have -ve blood and he is +ve, if I'd known I was pregnant I would have needed anti-d injections) and the mosh pit of a Linkin Park gig :happydance::happydance:


----------



## maanda

fluffette said:


> Vitamin C is supposed to bring on AF, but it has to be without bioflavonoids and added ascerbic acid or something like that - I've never used it, but there will be ladies on the B&B boards somewhere who have so you can find out how much you need to take.

Thanks for the idea about VitC, on CD 60 now and big fat NOTHIN going on


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Fluffette - was that your little boy's pregnancy you described above? The reason I ask is I had a similar thing happen to me - split condom, morning after pill which didn't work. I however, went on to mc at about 7/8 weeks and I always put it down to the morning after pill messing up the pregnancy. But it seems that your pregnancy progressed? Wow - did anyone say that you were at risk of mc because of the morning after pill - I guess you were so far gone by the time you found out that you were past the worse.
> 
> I'm just wondering whether I shouldn't be putting that mc down to the morning after pill?
> 
> Yup, I had him at 34 weeks, shortest pregnancy in history. No one mentioned any increased risk of miscarriage, but like you say I was so far along by then that it would have been a tiny risk. His prematurity was caused by a secondary condition, totally unconnected to the MAP.
> 
> I think DS is meant to be here - he survived the MAP, a couple of really heavy nights out, a car accident (which was dangerous as I have -ve blood and he is +ve, if I'd known I was pregnant I would have needed anti-d injections) and the mosh pit of a Linkin Park gig :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

He's obviously a survivor!!!

Hmm.... that has got me thinking. I had always 'discounted' that mc as I thought is was due to the MAP. However, now I have had two others, it has made me wonder whether I had problems back then too.... I think that I am slowly coming round to the idea of asking the GP to test my progesterone...


----------



## missangie

fluffette, that is an amazing story!


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Yeah - I think you are right Trishg. It just all fits, you know? I'm definitely going to make an appointment if AF arrives this cycle. You are right though - if it is PCOS than I am one of the lucky ones as I am ovulating. I think, however, I have low progesterone to go with it as I spot from 7/8dpo... I think that is likely why I can't stay pregnant :shrug:
> 
> We'll get there though! How are things with you?

That would totally make sense if your progesterone was low. Mine is low also and my doctor said that after ovulation he will put me on progesterone supplements until I was 12 weeks into a pregnancy to help sustain it. If that is your issue I bet you'll be just fine :hugs:

I'm okay I guess. This was my first cycle with my RE. We were planning on doing clomid, a hcg trigger shot, and iui. But it is looking like we are going to cancel the cycle instead. I had 2 scans this week and the one follicle that I have has not grown at all between the scans and my lining has gotten so thin they can't even measure it. It was very discouraging to hear and it looks as though we will be done with Clomid and moving on to more aggressive treatment. :cry: Trying to be okay about it though. Hopefully we will have better luck next month.



mouse12 said:


> Thanks for the advice there. So does PCOS make it harder to conceive?
> 
> Also, I've been meaning to ask - is there any vitamin or herb that you can get to encourage menstruation?

PCOS can make it harder, but not always. I have a friend who has PCOS and she got pregnant two times without trying. So it really just depends on the severity and if you are ovulating or not. But then again I am technically on the low end of the PCOS spectrum and my body is determined to not become pregnant. It really just depends.

I don't know of any herb but if you have had an abnormally long cycle your gp should just prescribe you Provera. You take it for 10 days and your period will start a few days after the last dose is taken. It is also pretty inexpensive. But if that is the case your doctor should be running tests to see why your cycles are so long. Good luck!


----------



## struth

Trishg21 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Yeah - I think you are right Trishg. It just all fits, you know? I'm definitely going to make an appointment if AF arrives this cycle. You are right though - if it is PCOS than I am one of the lucky ones as I am ovulating. I think, however, I have low progesterone to go with it as I spot from 7/8dpo... I think that is likely why I can't stay pregnant :shrug:
> 
> We'll get there though! How are things with you?
> 
> That would totally make sense if your progesterone was low. Mine is low also and my doctor said that after ovulation he will put me on progesterone supplements until I was 12 weeks into a pregnancy to help sustain it. If that is your issue I bet you'll be just fine :hugs:
> 
> I'm okay I guess. This was my first cycle with my RE. We were planning on doing clomid, a hcg trigger shot, and iui. But it is looking like we are going to cancel the cycle instead. I had 2 scans this week and the one follicle that I have has not grown at all between the scans and my lining has gotten so thin they can't even measure it. It was very discouraging to hear and it looks as though we will be done with Clomid and moving on to more aggressive treatment. :cry: Trying to be okay about it though. Hopefully we will have better luck next month.Click to expand...

Oh Trishg21 - how disappointing especially as you had the follicle there. After the first scan you must have thought that it was going to work. I'm so sorry to hear that. What will be the more aggressive treatment? Sorry I don't know much about the treatment aspects. :hugs: I hope you are okay hon x


----------



## baby_nurse

Hi ladies sorry I've been away for a while, just been catching up on everything I've missed! Fluffette what an amazing story! Good luck in your journey this time round. Lots of people seem to be being diagnosed with PCOS it seems a lot more common than I thought! Good luck to all the ladies awaiting test results, like someone said try and see a silver lining that at least you know you have a problem and can find out ways to overcome it.
Well I'm now on my 3rd cycle and initially I was feeling quite positive and ready to go but over the last few days I've lost my positive mojo and those dreaded negative feelings have returned. Im CD 13 so should be gearing up for ovulation but yet again my body is not co operating. I'm scared it'll be another long annovulatory cycle which will mean I definetely need to get my butt in gear and have a trip to the doctors. I'm so scared what he might find :( I try and stay positive and think I might ovulate but then every time I do an OPK and it's negative, or see another low temp, or no change in my CM I just feel so crushed and want to cry :'( 
Sorry for rambling and moaning xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

baby_nurse said:


> Well I'm now on my 3rd cycle and initially I was feeling quite positive and ready to go but over the last few days I've lost my positive mojo and those dreaded negative feelings have returned. Im CD 13 so should be gearing up for ovulation but yet again my body is not co operating. I'm scared it'll be another long annovulatory cycle which will mean I definetely need to get my butt in gear and have a trip to the doctors. I'm so scared what he might find :( I try and stay positive and think I might ovulate but then every time I do an OPK and it's negative, or see another low temp, or no change in my CM I just feel so crushed and want to cry :'(
> Sorry for rambling and moaning xx

If it makes you feel any better, at least you are having periods. My first 4 months of ttc went by with no period, no spotting, no bfp, nothing at all. I only had a period at that point because it was brought on by Provera, then I had another 7 months of nothing at all, and the rest of the time has been spent taking Prometrium every 6 weeks to jump start my period. I can fully sympathize with how frustrating it is. I actually had to stop reading baby/wedding forums completely until the last part because it was so disheartening seeing all of the ladies posting a low cd! 

Just keep your head up. Try to see the bright side. Going to the doctor can give you some answers as to why things are happening and give you a goal to work towards. I can't tell you how much better it feels (especially after all of that time of not having any clue of what was going on) to have something that I can *do* to help my body. I felt so out of control, and while I know that there are still a ton of things out of my control, at least now I have this one thing that I can do that *is* in my control! 

It's not easy to always see the silver lining. I get blindsided more times then I care to admit by friends getting pregnant, or at my job where I see pregnant ladies and their kids/babies all the time. I do find though, that the more I concentrate on things that I can do something about, the better I feel about things in general.

*hugs* I hope your stay here is a short one. :flower:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Trishg21 said:


> I'm okay I guess. This was my first cycle with my RE. We were planning on doing clomid, a hcg trigger shot, and iui. But it is looking like we are going to cancel the cycle instead. I had 2 scans this week and the one follicle that I have has not grown at all between the scans and my lining has gotten so thin they can't even measure it. It was very discouraging to hear and it looks as though we will be done with Clomid and moving on to more aggressive treatment. :cry: Trying to be okay about it though. Hopefully we will have better luck next month.

:hugs: I'm so sorry that happened. How frustrating! Hang in there. Hopefully the more aggressive treatment will bring your bfp! I'm also curious as to what the more aggressive treatments will be. Have you talked to your RE about them yet?



mouse12 said:


> Thanks for the advice there. So does PCOS make it harder to conceive?
> 
> Also, I've been meaning to ask - is there any vitamin or herb that you can get to encourage menstruation?




Trishg21 said:


> PCOS can make it harder, but not always. I have a friend who has PCOS and she got pregnant two times without trying. So it really just depends on the severity and if you are ovulating or not. But then again I am technically on the low end of the PCOS spectrum and my body is determined to not become pregnant. It really just depends.
> 
> I don't know of any herb but if you have had an abnormally long cycle your gp should just prescribe you Provera. You take it for 10 days and your period will start a few days after the last dose is taken. It is also pretty inexpensive. But if that is the case your doctor should be running tests to see why your cycles are so long. Good luck!

I'm going to 2nd Trish on this. Whether PCOS affects getting pregnant or not depends on the lady and probably how severe the pcos is. My mom and I were speculating yesterday as to whether she had pcos. Like me she always had irregular periods, and interestingly enough we are having pretty much the same tests done to us right now by different endocrinologists and getting pretty close to identical results. We are betting that she probably did have it, but it didn't manifest in her like it did in me (maybe due to differences in weight). She had 2 kids with no problems although she did have an MC in between (good thing because her last pregnancy was me and they only wanted 2 kids!). 

I personally would lean more towards Prometrium for jump starting a period rather then Provera because Prometrium is a bio-identical and can actually safely be taken while pregnant and Provera can't. Other then that, I have heard of taking soy, but I don't know much about it. Do you get plenty of sun? If not, you might want to think about d3. And I found too that I was low on B12 and I remember my endo mentioning something about that possibly having an affect on cycles. 

I can't remember if I've seen it posted in this forum or not, but another forum that I'm on posted this article and it has a lot of very interesting points to make about things people can do to increase their fertility: https://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2007/12/01/fat-carbs-and-the-science-of-conception.html


----------



## mouse12

Thanks very much for that dodger. 

So, in my quest to officially lose my mind, I decided to start temping and today I did an OPK. The reason I decided to get an OPK is because I checked my cervix for mucus and what can only be descibed as a 'blob' of cream, stretchy mucus came out, just one blob though (I sincerely apologise for the detail here but I have nowhere else to try and get answers from). So, I did the OPK and it came up with a faint positive. One side of it is darker than the other, but still not quite as dark as the control line. I read that regular positives or almost positives can be indicative of PCOS, however I wouldnt go as far as to say its even 'nearly positive'. That said, its definitely there.

With regard to my temps, no idea what these mean:

Monday - 36.32
Tuesday - 36.20
Wednesday - 36.05
Thursday - 36.00
Friday - 36.22
Today - 36.70 however I went out last night and had quite a few vodkas, so think this could have skewed it.

Any insight, as always will help me out!

Also, I'm sorry I don't comment on other peoples situations much but as I'm clueless about this stuff still I don't really know what to say!


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Oh Trishg21 - how disappointing especially as you had the follicle there. After the first scan you must have thought that it was going to work. I'm so sorry to hear that. What will be the more aggressive treatment? Sorry I don't know much about the treatment aspects. :hugs: I hope you are okay hon x

I am doing much better today, thank you! :hugs: Everything seems much more dire and dramatic when the news is fresh. I did have a lot of hope for this cycle, but I guess it wasn't meant to be. 

The treatment my doctor is recommending is Injectable Hormones most likely Gonal-F. This is sometimes referred to super ovulation. Pretty much means I will make a whole lotta eggs, we will trigger, and do an iui. I am still a little hesitant because the chance of multiples is much higher (this is what Jon and Kate plus 8 did. I do not want 6 babies.) and I have had two separate doctors tell me that based on how many follicles are on each of my ovaries, that I will make a lot of eggs.

I am going to try to talk my doctor into trying Femara (clomid alternative) before we go there. I has brushed it off in the past but I really feel like we should maybe give it a shot. I am also hopefully gonna get a second opinion soon just to make sure we are getting the best treatment.



dodgercpkl said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm okay I guess. This was my first cycle with my RE. We were planning on doing clomid, a hcg trigger shot, and iui. But it is looking like we are going to cancel the cycle instead. I had 2 scans this week and the one follicle that I have has not grown at all between the scans and my lining has gotten so thin they can't even measure it. It was very discouraging to hear and it looks as though we will be done with Clomid and moving on to more aggressive treatment. :cry: Trying to be okay about it though. Hopefully we will have better luck next month.
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry that happened. How frustrating! Hang in there. Hopefully the more aggressive treatment will bring your bfp! I'm also curious as to what the more aggressive treatments will be. Have you talked to your RE about them yet?Click to expand...

Going in on Tuesday so I will know for sure what he is recommending then. We will see. He and I are of different opinions at the moment. :dohh:


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Mouse - I'm just starting temping myself, so I can't help you there. Have you tried looking at fertilityfriend.com? There are a lot of charts that you can look at and see what temps did for other ladies that got pregnant, or just get a feel for what your temps should be doing at what time. 

I've done a whole bunch of opk's in the last year and the only thing I can say about them so far is that I went from getting NOTHING but the control line (so depressing since lots of people say "Oh I'm going to test with an opk because at least I always get a line on there") to getting barely there lines. I see that as an improvement, but definitely not a sign that I ovulated. But then that's proved out by the fact that my period has to be jump started every 6 weeks. lol On my doctors recommendation, I'm trying to clear blue easy fertility monitor starting this month. I'm pretty hopeful that there will be something to pinpoint this month!

@Trish - Oh my. I can understand your dilemma. I wouldn't mind having twins at all, and triplets I could be ok with, but above that is scary on so many levels! Has he said why he prefers that over Femara? Keep us posted!


----------



## MrsReiver

Mouse don't ever worry about TMI - we are all regularly sticking our fingers in our bits and checking our own mucus so we're all perfectly happy to hear about yours. Sorry I have nothing insightful to say about your temps, as I'm no expert at all but there are lots of clever ladies who will be along with something more to offer lol

Trish - I'm so sorry this cycle hasn't been productive. Fingers crossed for Tuesday. I've come up with a possible solution - you go ahead with the Gonal-F, and if you have 8 babies - we have a raffle. I'll quite happily rehome a couple for you. :happydance: In all seriousness though it is a difficult decision and I wish you all the best making it xx

baby_nurse - ((hug)) we all have good days and bad days, especially when your hormones are all over the place like they are in this group. Have a cry if it makes you feel better - I spent all weekend snivelling, and it does help. If you need an excuse, hire Haachi, aside from having Richard Gere in it (yum) it is possibly the weepiest moving known to man. It had me and my 7yo howling.

Right, I think we all need a group hug :hugs: 

I know I jolly well do, one of my loveliest friends is pregnant. I'm so happy for her but I could just cry. Again. Oh well, onwards and upwards.


----------



## mouse12

Ahh thanks fluffette, that msg really made me smile, and I am down with that group hug! Any idea what that blob I experienced may have meant? Also, I did another OPK today and it was even lighter than yesterdays, so since doing the first one on sat they have got progressively lighter - does this tend to mean anything or not?

To add a little light hearted convo to the group - today I went for the dreaded blood test, husband and diazepam in tow, and I dare say I was extremely impressed with myself, or 'such a big brave girl' as my hubby hilariously put it. When I finally got called into the room I quite literally burst into tears, terrifying the nurse, however I was determined to go through with it so mounted the bed (univited) and stuck out my arm. I felt a tiny prick and thought that was her looking for a vein, then literally 15 seconds later she announced it was done - I couldn't believe it! So after accusing her of telling porkys, I burst out laughing at how utterly ridiculous I'de been for being so terrified! I was so convinced she hadn't done it I demanded to see the blood as proof...it was there. 

Now just hope they come back ok so I can put the whole worrying thing to bed (no pun intended)

Trish - Stay strong, it might seem so tough now but you'll get there and it will all be worth it. I know you don't want 6 babies but that won't necessarily happen and if it does then you'll have a lovely family all at once. And you'll love them.


----------



## Reba

Ok Mouse you need to look at this link.
https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc
I found it very helpful :) Based on the temps going down I would say that Ov was coming. If you had drinks the night before the big temp rise then you can't really base anything on that temp as the alcohol does wonderful things to your temp the next day ;) been there done that!

If you got a very near positive on an OPK then perhaps it was OV and that big glob was your creamy CM kicking into gear? I have also found that after having some well deserved :sex: I end up with extra cm mixed with his left over material coming out up to the day after sometimes!! So it might have even been that.

Trish :hugs: HUGE :hugs: I totally understand. I don't think the clomid has worked for me this month, I'm looking at surgery on my left ovary to remove a cyst that has grown :( , and the dr is talking about referring me to an even more specialized specialist because things aren't progressing. I feel like she's given up on me so it's hard for me to not give up on myself. Feel free to check out the last few pages of my journal... it's all there :hugs: Try to stay positive - I know how hard it is - That's all we can do though... that and have a big cry once in a while :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

@mouse - yay! I'm glad the blood testing went ok and was easier then you expected! FX'd for you that everything is good - but don't be surprised if they want to do a follow up blood test a few months down the road. I just got done with my follow up blood work (oooo I'm antsy for the results!).


----------



## mouse12

Reba said:


> Ok Mouse you need to look at this link.
> https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc
> I found it very helpful :) Based on the temps going down I would say that Ov was coming. If you had drinks the night before the big temp rise then you can't really base anything on that temp as the alcohol does wonderful things to your temp the next day ;) been there done that!
> 
> If you got a very near positive on an OPK then perhaps it was OV and that big glob was your creamy CM kicking into gear? I have also found that after having some well deserved :sex: I end up with extra cm mixed with his left over material coming out up to the day after sometimes!! So it might have even been that.
> 
> :

Thanks Guys, still getting all confused with this temping stuff though - its all over the place:

Mon - 36.32
Tues - 36.20
Wed - 36.05
Thurs - 36.00
Fri - 36.22
Sat - 36.70
Sun - 36.51
Mon - 36.43
Tues - 36.25

What on earth is going on? I take it I haven't ovulated? Could it be that I'm just not doing it right? I've been doing it within the same hour every day (except Sat and Sun when I drank the previous night anyway). I'm beginning tho think temping is pointless as I havent had a period since end of July anyway...arrrgghh so frustrating! Hopefully I'll get the blood test results soon which may shed some light.

I also did another OPK today which was barely there. So they've gone from quite obvious but deffo not positive, then got lighter each day since then. Ive tried to upload an image of them but dont think I have managed to.

Feeling more confused than ever today! xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I wish I had answers for you Mouse. I'm *just* starting temping myself, so I'm pretty sure that I'm going to be following in your confusion in the next couple of weeks. For now, I'm putting my temps in fertilityfriend.com. We'll see what I come up with! lol 

I've taken 2 tests now with the cbfm and gotten high fertility on both of them. This too will be interesting to see what develops over the next couple weeks. 

Our SA results are in and we are just waiting on my pelvic u/s results to make an appointment to talk about them and get a copy of the results. I do know that at my u/s the tech said that I did have a couple of cysts, but nothing too big and it all seemed like it was pretty routine. I'm hoping that's the case! I know my DH is antsy to find out the results of his SA. 

I finally got off my duff and started a journal here too. I figured I better with all the time I've been on here lately!


----------



## Reba

You should be taking your temp with in 15 minutes of each other each day. I set my cell phone alarm for 7am and take my temp then snooze until I have to get up. It could be that your body attempted to ovulate but didn't quite get there. Which is why the temp went down and then up. You should see a marked difference with two stages of temps (from what I've been told) between the pre O temps and the post O temps. I have yet to experience this myself so I totally understand where you're coming from.

My temps this cycle are crazy and all over the place. They make no sense at all. I'm not even sure I believe Fertility Friend (FF) when it says I'm 3 DPO today. I can totally see it taking away the cross hairs tomorrow :shrug: sometimes I wonder ;)


----------



## Trishg21

mouse12 said:


> Thanks Guys, still getting all confused with this temping stuff though - its all over the place:
> 
> Mon - 36.32
> Tues - 36.20
> Wed - 36.05
> Thurs - 36.00
> Fri - 36.22
> Sat - 36.70
> Sun - 36.51
> Mon - 36.43
> Tues - 36.25
> 
> What on earth is going on? I take it I haven't ovulated? Could it be that I'm just not doing it right? I've been doing it within the same hour every day (except Sat and Sun when I drank the previous night anyway). I'm beginning tho think temping is pointless as I havent had a period since end of July anyway...arrrgghh so frustrating! Hopefully I'll get the blood test results soon which may shed some light.
> 
> I also did another OPK today which was barely there. So they've gone from quite obvious but deffo not positive, then got lighter each day since then. Ive tried to upload an image of them but dont think I have managed to.
> 
> Feeling more confused than ever today! xx

Sorry hun, it does not look to me like you have ovulated. Keep it up, it sounds like you are doing it just right. I know its frustrating but I really did find temping helpful. :hugs:



Reba said:


> Trish :hugs: HUGE :hugs: I totally understand. I don't think the clomid has worked for me this month, I'm looking at surgery on my left ovary to remove a cyst that has grown :( , and the dr is talking about referring me to an even more specialized specialist because things aren't progressing. I feel like she's given up on me so it's hard for me to not give up on myself. Feel free to check out the last few pages of my journal... it's all there :hugs: Try to stay positive - I know how hard it is - That's all we can do though... that and have a big cry once in a while :hugs:

Don't give up! That is the lesson I learned today. I went into the Dr. today expecting him to cancel the cycle and as it turns out I am actually responding! I have 3 follicles on the right side and 1 on the left. We are hopefully going to be ready to trigger Thursday or Friday and do the IUI this weekend :happydance:

When do you go in for bloodwork to see if you are responding? 



mouse12 said:


> Trish - Stay strong, it might seem so tough now but you'll get there and it will all be worth it. I know you don't want 6 babies but that won't necessarily happen and if it does then you'll have a lovely family all at once. And you'll love them.

Thank you for the kind response! :hugs:



dodgercpkl said:


> @Trish - Oh my. I can understand your dilemma. I wouldn't mind having twins at all, and triplets I could be ok with, but above that is scary on so many levels! Has he said why he prefers that over Femara? Keep us posted!

I actually didn't even mention it because as it turns out I am responding to clomid, just not as fast as most people do. But hey! I'll take it!



fluffette said:


> Trish - I'm so sorry this cycle hasn't been productive. Fingers crossed for Tuesday. I've come up with a possible solution - you go ahead with the Gonal-F, and if you have 8 babies - we have a raffle. I'll quite happily rehome a couple for you. :happydance: In all seriousness though it is a difficult decision and I wish you all the best making it xx

Heh. You know if I had to give babies to anyone it would definitely be to the ladies in this thread! I just want us all to be happy and pregnant.

Thank you for the good vibes. I feel very lucky to have such great support.


----------



## Reba

Trishg21 said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Trish :hugs: HUGE :hugs: I totally understand. I don't think the clomid has worked for me this month, I'm looking at surgery on my left ovary to remove a cyst that has grown :( , and the dr is talking about referring me to an even more specialized specialist because things aren't progressing. I feel like she's given up on me so it's hard for me to not give up on myself. Feel free to check out the last few pages of my journal... it's all there :hugs: Try to stay positive - I know how hard it is - That's all we can do though... that and have a big cry once in a while :hugs:
> 
> Don't give up! That is the lesson I learned today. I went into the Dr. today expecting him to cancel the cycle and as it turns out I am actually responding! I have 3 follicles on the right side and 1 on the left. We are hopefully going to be ready to trigger Thursday or Friday and do the IUI this weekend :happydance:
> 
> When do you go in for bloodwork to see if you are responding?Click to expand...

Well it looks like I might have O'd so I'll go in for blood tests on Thursday and on Monday since Friday is a holiday and that's really the day I should go in. I'm so glad it looks like things are working out for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us this month!!



Trishg21 said:


> fluffette said:
> 
> 
> Trish - I'm so sorry this cycle hasn't been productive. Fingers crossed for Tuesday. I've come up with a possible solution - you go ahead with the Gonal-F, and if you have 8 babies - we have a raffle. I'll quite happily rehome a couple for you. :happydance: In all seriousness though it is a difficult decision and I wish you all the best making it xx
> 
> Heh. You know if I had to give babies to anyone it would definitely be to the ladies in this thread! I just want us all to be happy and pregnant.
> 
> Thank you for the good vibes. I feel very lucky to have such great support.Click to expand...

:haha: I missed this the first time too funny :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

@trish - glad to hear you are responding after all! That's great news!


----------



## mouse12

Hi ladies, results came bck and all normal hormone levels so very relieved. Can I just ask- for those of you with pcos or anything else, did this show up in your blood tests? Just wondering if I need to pursue anything more or if this is the all clear? X


----------



## Reba

My hormone levels are in the "normal" range too. I'm overweight, have excess facial hair, and after surgery the dr said that I had pcos cysts in both my ovaries. Her actually seeing the cysts was the only way she could confirm that I have pcos as everything else came back "normal"


----------



## Amelia09

fluffette said:


> Hi Amelia,
> 
> The odds are that at CD85 and no BFP, you aren't pregnant unfortunately. However, it does happen occasionally - it happened to me. I wasn't trying - in fact we were trying not to get pregnant. We had unprotected sex once and I went to get the morning after pill straight away. A few weeks later - no AF, so we did a test, BFN. AF didn't turn up so we did clear blue, first response, everything. Then I started being sick in the mornings - a test in the doctor's was another BFN. I carried on being sick, and started to put on weight, yet again tests came back BFN. The GP was adamant I could not be pregnant, so I was to be referred for an ultrasound to see if I had gallstones. One evening I found a spare clear blue test and thought "what the hell". BFP.
> 
> At the GP's the next day he examined me and deduced I was about 12-15 weeks pregnant. So at weeks 8, 10, and 11 I had been in his office, and he had dipped my wee and the tests came back negative. He wouldn't have believed it was possible if he hadn't done the tests himself.
> 
> An investigation revealed that the tests were perfectly fine, no faults at all, it was just the levels of HCG I was producing were too low to register on his tests, or there's something about my kidneys that means very little HCG is in my wee. However it is very rare, I'm the only case my GP's practice has encountered I believe.
> 
> I really really hope you get some answers one way or another soon lovely x
> 
> I love any excuse to tell that story.
> 
> An update from me - I'm all over the place. I appear to have O'd so hopefully we've caught it, but I feel really strange. I veer from being so happy we are trying again, to gutted we are back here when I should be 4 months pregnant, to terrified we'll lose another one. It's driving me mad, and my poor hubby is putting up with the most awful moodswings.
> 
> Pinkypaws - welcome to the thread, everyone here is really lovely, good luck with your tests.
> 
> Mouse - good luck on Monday, I loathe needles but I guess we need to suck it up and face our fears. Enjoy the diazepam! :thumbup:


fluffette - what a story!! Imagine all them tests and BFN's. You must have got some shock. So sorry about your loss. Well still no af for me CD95!! I've gone past the point of being of being frustrated. Now I'm like whatever. I'm getting my blood results next Thurs/Fri so hopefully I'll know more then.


----------



## dodgercpkl

mouse12 said:


> Hi ladies, results came bck and all normal hormone levels so very relieved. Can I just ask- for those of you with pcos or anything else, did this show up in your blood tests? Just wondering if I need to pursue anything more or if this is the all clear? X

I think it depends. In my very limited experience, it can very much depend on what tests they did in your blood testing. My first OB (now ex-OB) did blood testing on me but not nearly as thorough as my endocrinologist did. For instance, she didn't do a glucose tolerance test or a few other things. She did check hormone levels, but not all of them. She told me that everything was normal and there was nothing to indicate why I wasn't having a period.

Like I said, when my endo did blood work, she did a LOT of tests - like 17 vials of blood worth - and it very thoroughly told the story of the PCOS that I have. By specific hormone levels, by the glucose tolerance test, by a couple other things that I'm not remembering without looking at my tests. She coupled that with my personal history - hair on face and chest, late starter with periods, irregular periods, weight issues - and said there was no doubts about it but that I had PCOS. 

Do you remember what all your doc tested for?


----------



## Trishg21

mouse12 said:


> Hi ladies, results came bck and all normal hormone levels so very relieved. Can I just ask- for those of you with pcos or anything else, did this show up in your blood tests? Just wondering if I need to pursue anything more or if this is the all clear? X

Mine pretty much all came back in the normal range. But I had other symptoms such as oily skin, very infrequent periods and the biggest one...tons of cysts on my ovaries. Usually if you have at least 3 symptoms of PCOS then you do have it to some degree. 

Have you had a scan done?


----------



## mouse12

Thanks guys, I don't know what the tests were but I know there was 4 of them - would that cover them all? I don't have any of the symptoms of pcos-surprisingly unhairy (takes an age to grow leg hair long enough to wax) fairly small in size (bmi of 19) and started periods at 13. So, im going to try my very hardest to relax and come feb if af hasn't returned I'll go back to the docs. I just hope she makes an almighty comeback-all I want for Christmas is a box of tampax!! Hugs to all you lush ladies (lush is Geordie for lovely-Geordie is someone from the newcastle in the north east of England in case you didn't know!!) xx


----------



## Reba

I know you can have PCOS with a low BMI as well. Perhaps you need to gain some weight to get af started? I know my mom had trouble conceiving from what we think was a low BMI. The dr's 28-30 years ago know WAY less than they do now. :hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

Okay guys I am FREAKING out. I picked up my trigger shot today and the needle is 1 inch! And we have to do it ourselves at home. Both DH and are needle-phobes. He literally almost passed out when he had 3 viles of blood drawn today. And I don't think I am going to be able to give it to myself. BAHHH


----------



## Reba

Is the needle thin at least!?
Good luck!!


----------



## maanda

Hi All,
I don't know if this is useful for anyone else but I am very excited to announce AF just arrived on CD66. I took the advice from an earlier thread and took 4-5g of vitamin C (that's a whole lotta tablets btw) from CD 60-64 and here we are!
Apparently the massive amount of Vitamin C starves the uterus of progesterone or something like that. Unfortunately lots of the info I read was on home-abortion sites (not a fun read) but it does point out you have to be 100% sure you are not pregnant before you start the VitC regimen. 
Ok, still very excited and just had to post (I'm sure I wont be as thankful tomorrow).


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh Trish! That would freak me out too! Hopefully you'll find that it's easier then it looks, but regardless, I'm sending lots of hugs and good thoughts for it to be do-able.


----------



## Trishg21

Reba said:


> Is the needle thin at least!?
> Good luck!!

It is thin, but not like super thin. I am already psyching myself out :dohh:



dodgercpkl said:


> Ugh Trish! That would freak me out too! Hopefully you'll find that it's easier then it looks, but regardless, I'm sending lots of hugs and good thoughts for it to be do-able.

Eep thanks! I am just hoping Hubs can do it without freaking out.


----------



## struth

You can do it Trish! Focus on what you are doing it for and you will do it! So glad to hear that you are responding after all!


----------



## dodgercpkl

struth said:


> You can do it Trish! Focus on what you are doing it for and you will do it! So glad to hear that you are responding after all!

Totally agree! Just remember what the purpose is behind it. Probably easier said then done in this case, but I've found that I've used that same logic with myself for other things and it does help - like cutting out sugar, going on an exercise routine, taking a tons of pills, etc.


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Trish, I would be the same. Good luck, just keep focussing on the reason you are doing in. You have so many positive vibes heading your way xxx


----------



## mouse12

Reba said:


> I know you can have PCOS with a low BMI as well. Perhaps you need to gain some weight to get af started? I know my mom had trouble conceiving from what we think was a low BMI. The dr's 28-30 years ago know WAY less than they do now. :hugs:

Thats exactly what I was thinking so went for an all you can eat indian last night (and literally ate all I could) and have eaten an extra 250 cals (im guessing) today than I normally do. I also didnt go for a run which I was planning on doing it. I mean business!! Still feeling really light headed with all this though, I can't believe how much its stressing me out!

Trish - you will so get used to the needles, just be strong and keep your mind on the outcome. You've already been so strong.


----------



## Reba

:hugs: to everyone!

Trish let us know how you get on. Remember to breathe when doing the needle. I find it helps when I do that when I have to get blood taken :hugs:


----------



## missangie

you can do it Trish!!


----------



## MrsReiver

I am so pissed off.

14 dpo, boobs big and achey, been feeling sick in the mornings for the last couple of days, and keep getting lightheaded and woozey.

BFN.

I'm sick of it, I really am. Just so bloody fed up.


----------



## Reba

Maybe you'll get a BFP on 16DPO? If AF doesn't come head in to the dr and lay it all out for them. :hugs: sorry to hear your body is being a bum :(


----------



## Trishg21

Thanks for all the support guys! You are all so wonderful :hugs:

Well as it turns out I didn't do the trigger shot. When I went in for my scan on CD 16 (3 days ago) my follicles were perfect. I have 4 possible ones that are all at mature size, but my lining was really thin (side effect of the clomid) There was talk of canceling again which sent me into a bout of tears. So my doctor decided to draw my blood to see where my estrogen levels were at and we would go from there.

As it turns out my estrogen levels were excellent, meaning I will most likely ovulate on my own without a trigger shot. We decided since my lining is thin we would not do an IUI this month to save ourselves the expense and just try naturally. 

I'm on CD 19 now and I still do not think I have ovulated :growlmad: My lower belly feels really bloated so I am thinking that all follicles are still there and are now really big, which makes me nervous that by the time they DO release that they will be over mature.

But I guess if that happens, it happens. There is not much else I can do this cycle anyways. I think my doctor realized how frustrated we are and said that he was going to talk to his medicine rep and see if he can get us free medication next cycle (injectables, better get used to the needles now). So now we just wait and do a lot of BDing.


----------



## Trishg21

fluffette said:


> I am so pissed off.
> 
> 14 dpo, boobs big and achey, been feeling sick in the mornings for the last couple of days, and keep getting lightheaded and woozey.
> 
> BFN.
> 
> I'm sick of it, I really am. Just so bloody fed up.


Aw hun, I am so sorry. You never know though...you aren't out yet! My SIL didn't get a BFP till she was 6 weeks along!


----------



## poetinmyheart

I stopped using my birth control in June. I finished that pack and should have had a period at the end of that month. But I took an extra pill cause we were on vacation and then that was it.

I didn't have another period until August 25th and not again until October 30th. They've been pretty painful also, and heavy.

I don't think I'll ever go back on the pill again. I really don't like what it has done to my body. I think DH and I will just use something non-hormonal until we have our 2 and then get tubes tied or something :\


----------



## pinkypaws

Hi all, 

I wrote here couple of weeks ago as I haven't had a period for 4.5 months, since stopping the pill in Jan 2011. 

I had my blood test results today. The GP I saw said the results were all normal, but I have to say he isn't someone I have that much confidence in.. I have done a bit of googling and understood that one of the results is potentially indicative of PCOS. I have a scan in two weeks to investigate this further. 

My LH level was 14.5 and FSH 5.7. Is it true that higher than 1:1 LH:FSH ratio could indicate PCOS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trishg21

poetinmyheart said:


> I stopped using my birth control in June. I finished that pack and should have had a period at the end of that month. But I took an extra pill cause we were on vacation and then that was it.
> 
> I didn't have another period until August 25th and not again until October 30th. They've been pretty painful also, and heavy.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever go back on the pill again. I really don't like what it has done to my body. I think DH and I will just use something non-hormonal until we have our 2 and then get tubes tied or something :\

Have you spoken to a doctor about it? Long irregular cycles, especially if they are heavy and painful, could be either endometriosis or PCOS. Good luck hopefully they regulate on their own!



pinkypaws said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wrote here couple of weeks ago as I haven't had a period for 4.5 months, since stopping the pill in Jan 2011.
> 
> I had my blood test results today. The GP I saw said the results were all normal, but I have to say he isn't someone I have that much confidence in.. I have done a bit of googling and understood that one of the results is potentially indicative of PCOS. I have a scan in two weeks to investigate this further.
> 
> My LH level was 14.5 and FSH 5.7. Is it true that higher than 1:1 LH:FSH ratio could indicate PCOS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

I wish I could remember what my levels were, but I am drawing a blank. Although I do know that my FSH level is perfect. I am not sure about my LH level though. The scan will be very helpful, because it is usually pretty clear whether or not you have polycystic ovaries. 

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Amelia09

Hi all looking forward to getting blood results back tomorrow, hopefully they'll help me understand why I've not had an af since August, 100 days!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

poetinmyheart said:


> I stopped using my birth control in June. I finished that pack and should have had a period at the end of that month. But I took an extra pill cause we were on vacation and then that was it.
> 
> I didn't have another period until August 25th and not again until October 30th. They've been pretty painful also, and heavy.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever go back on the pill again. I really don't like what it has done to my body. I think DH and I will just use something non-hormonal until we have our 2 and then get tubes tied or something :\

Oh I am so with you there! I truly feel that bc was the straw that broke the camal's back wide open on my pcos. Granted looking back and knowing what I now know, I am pretty sure that I've had pcos all my life, just at a lesser obvious extent before. If I could go back and change one thing though, I would never have gone on bc.

I'm with Trish. I'd talk to a doctor about your irregular and painful cycles. It could easily be pcos or endometriosis and if it is, then it's good to know so you can start working on correcting it. If you mention this to your OB and he/she doesn't mention the possibility of pcos, *ASK* them about it. I didn't really push it with my first OB and she never brought it up. When I changed OB's that was the *first* thing my new OB asked me about.



pinkypaws said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wrote here couple of weeks ago as I haven't had a period for 4.5 months, since stopping the pill in Jan 2011.
> 
> I had my blood test results today. The GP I saw said the results were all normal, but I have to say he isn't someone I have that much confidence in.. I have done a bit of googling and understood that one of the results is potentially indicative of PCOS. I have a scan in two weeks to investigate this further.
> 
> My LH level was 14.5 and FSH 5.7. Is it true that higher than 1:1 LH:FSH ratio could indicate PCOS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

I just grabbed out my tests that my endo used to determine that I had pcos and those didn't seem to be ones that really factored in - or at least they weren't the major factors that my endo pointed out. My FSH level on that blood work was 4.19 and she wrote a note next to it of "not menopausal", but nothing about pcos or insulin resistance. My LH level was 5.77 and the only note she made on that page was "not ovulated". 

I did a bit of research and found this on wikipedia:


> Standard diagnostic assessments
> History-taking, specifically for menstrual pattern, obesity, hirsutism, and the absence of breast development. A clinical prediction rule found that these four questions can diagnose PCOS with a sensitivity of 77.1% (95% confidence interval [CI] 62.7%88.0%) and a specificity of 93.8% (95% CI 82.8%98.7%).[16]
> Gynecologic ultrasonography, specifically looking for small ovarian follicles. These are believed to be the result of disturbed ovarian function with failed ovulation, reflected by the infrequent or absent menstruation that is typical of the condition. In a normal menstrual cycle, one egg is released from a dominant follicle - essentially a cyst that bursts to release the egg. After ovulation the follicle remnant is transformed into a progesterone-producing corpus luteum, which shrinks and disappears after approximately 1214 days. In PCOS, there is a so called "follicular arrest", i.e., several follicles develop to a size of 57 mm, but not further. No single follicle reaches the preovulatory size (16 mm or more). According to the Rotterdam criteria, 12 or more small follicles should be seen in an ovary on ultrasound examination. The follicles may be oriented in the periphery, giving the appearance of a 'string of pearls'. The numerous follicles contribute to the increased size of the ovaries, that is, 1.5 to 3 times larger than normal.[citation needed]
> Laparoscopic examination may reveal a thickened, smooth, pearl-white outer surface of the ovary. (This would usually be an incidental finding if laparoscopy were performed for some other reason, as it would not be routine to examine the ovaries in this way to confirm a diagnosis of PCOS).[citation needed]
> Serum (blood) levels of androgens (male hormones), including androstenedione and testosterone may be elevated.[7] Dehydroepiandrosterone sulfate levels above 700mcg/dL are highly suggestive of adrenal dysfunction because DHEA-S is made exclusively by the adrenal glands. [17] The free testosterone level is thought to be the best measure,[18] with ~60% of PCOS patients demonstrating supranormal levels.[14] The Free androgen index of the ratio of testosterone to sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG) is high[7] and is meant to be a predictor of free testosterone, but is a poor parameter for this and is no better than testosterone alone as a marker for PCOS,[19] possibly because FAI is correlated with the degree of obesity.[20]
> Some other blood tests are suggestive but not diagnostic. The ratio of LH (Luteinizing hormone) to FSH (Follicle stimulating hormone) is greater than 1:1, as tested on Day 3 of the menstrual cycle. The pattern is not very specific and was present in less than 50% in one study.[21] There are often low levels of sex hormone binding globulin, particularly among obese or overweight women.[citation needed]

Or you can look at this link for the full thing about pcos: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycystic_Ovary_Syndrome

So far as I can tell you would have to have the blood work done on a specific day (i.e. cd3) and that it's not a conclusive thing. I think the scan is a great idea tho. Do you have any of the other potential symptoms? Hair growth on face/chest? Irregular cycles? Painful cycles?


----------



## struth

pinkypaws said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wrote here couple of weeks ago as I haven't had a period for 4.5 months, since stopping the pill in Jan 2011.
> 
> I had my blood test results today. The GP I saw said the results were all normal, but I have to say he isn't someone I have that much confidence in.. I have done a bit of googling and understood that one of the results is potentially indicative of PCOS. I have a scan in two weeks to investigate this further.
> 
> My LH level was 14.5 and FSH 5.7. Is it true that higher than 1:1 LH:FSH ratio could indicate PCOS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Hi pinkypaws - well mine were similar to yours. I can't remember the exact numbers but my LH was nearly 4 times my FSH. An FSH under 9 is good so you don't have to worry about that. The issue is the difference between the FSH and the LH values. I was told that they should be about the same value. If you have raised LH then it can be indicative of PCOS. However, I don't necessarily think it is diagnostic - I had a scan and there was no obvious sign of PCOS (although it was inconclusive and I then got pregnant before I could be referred for the full results! I had a mc but have still not had the specialist appointment so am still in limbo). 

The good thing is that despite saying that the results were normal, your dr has booked you in for a scan. They will be able to see how many cysts are on your ovaries and will be able to tell a lot more from that.

I hope that all comes back fine for you - keep us posted on your scan results.


----------



## Amelia09

Got bloods back today, doctor said that there is a high possibility that I've PCOS. I need a scan to confirm so put on waiting list and god only knows when I'll be called. I kinda knew it was coming and cried the whole way home. I still feel like shit. Hubby has to go to get spermie analaysed also but it prob my fault as to why I've no af in 101 days and counting!! 

In the meantime I have to wait the doc said she would give me a pill to start ov but wanted to get scan done first but that could take months!!! So distressed and disheartened. I feel like giving up!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Amelia09 said:


> Got bloods back today, doctor said that there is a high possibility that I've PCOS. I need a scan to confirm so put on waiting list and god only knows when I'll be called. I kinda knew it was coming and cried the whole way home. I still feel like shit. Hubby has to go to get spermie analaysed also but it prob my fault as to why I've no af in 101 days and counting!!
> 
> In the meantime I have to wait the doc said she would give me a pill to start ov but wanted to get scan done first but that could take months!!! So distressed and disheartened. I feel like giving up!

Awww! Don't cry honey! I was feeling a bit the same as you when I found out, but then I started really thinking about it, and now I'm seeing it as a huge silver lining. Here's why: 

You know that something is wrong and it's not unexplained
You have something you can actually do something about! Maybe it's just losing weight, maybe it's taking metformin and/or clomid, but there are things you can DO that can actively help your fertility ya know?
You now have information about yourself that will allow you to prevent worse things from coming later in life (i.e. insulin resistance being fixed rather then becoming diabetic)

I have a friend at work that's been trying for about the same amount of time as I have. I feel for her, because while things haven't been easy for me, I know that there is an issue and that it's fixable. I have goals that I can work towards to actually help fix my insulin resistance, bring back my cycles, and because of all of this, I know that I need to keep up this change as a true life style change. I know that I'm going to be a healthier happier me for longer in life and that will make me a better mom one of these days. My friend? She has no idea what's wrong. There are no indications of any issues with her or her hubby - just a period that comes every month without fail. For her it's unexplained. 

So take heart. It's not the happiest of news to have, but in the long run it's news that's much better to work through now, then find out later with something much worse, iykwim.


----------



## struth

Amelia09 said:


> Got bloods back today, doctor said that there is a high possibility that I've PCOS. I need a scan to confirm so put on waiting list and god only knows when I'll be called. I kinda knew it was coming and cried the whole way home. I still feel like shit. Hubby has to go to get spermie analaysed also but it prob my fault as to why I've no af in 101 days and counting!!
> 
> In the meantime I have to wait the doc said she would give me a pill to start ov but wanted to get scan done first but that could take months!!! So distressed and disheartened. I feel like giving up!

:hugs: I know how you are feeling - I was devastated when my bloods came back dodgy but.... your bloods cannot diagnose it on their own. You need the scan to be sure. I had a scan after dodgy bloods (LH:FSH ratio of 4:1) and they still aren't sure whether I have PCOS or not. :shrug: 

Why is your scan going to take so long? Have they said it will take months? Mine was only a couple of weeks after my GP referred me. I hope that your appointment is sooner than you think. And if you do have PCOS - like the previous person has said, there is plenty that can be done to make your likelihood of TTC higher :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

dodgercpkl said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Got bloods back today, doctor said that there is a high possibility that I've PCOS. I need a scan to confirm so put on waiting list and god only knows when I'll be called. I kinda knew it was coming and cried the whole way home. I still feel like shit. Hubby has to go to get spermie analaysed also but it prob my fault as to why I've no af in 101 days and counting!!
> 
> In the meantime I have to wait the doc said she would give me a pill to start ov but wanted to get scan done first but that could take months!!! So distressed and disheartened. I feel like giving up!
> 
> Awww! Don't cry honey! I was feeling a bit the same as you when I found out, but then I started really thinking about it, and now I'm seeing it as a huge silver lining. Here's why:
> 
> You know that something is wrong and it's not unexplained
> You have something you can actually do something about! Maybe it's just losing weight, maybe it's taking metformin and/or clomid, but there are things you can DO that can actively help your fertility ya know?
> You now have information about yourself that will allow you to prevent worse things from coming later in life (i.e. insulin resistance being fixed rather then becoming diabetic)
> 
> I have a friend at work that's been trying for about the same amount of time as I have. I feel for her, because while things haven't been easy for me, I know that there is an issue and that it's fixable. I have goals that I can work towards to actually help fix my insulin resistance, bring back my cycles, and because of all of this, I know that I need to keep up this change as a true life style change. I know that I'm going to be a healthier happier me for longer in life and that will make me a better mom one of these days. My friend? She has no idea what's wrong. There are no indications of any issues with her or her hubby - just a period that comes every month without fail. For her it's unexplained.
> 
> So take heart. It's not the happiest of news to have, but in the long run it's news that's much better to work through now, then find out later with something much worse, iykwim.Click to expand...

Hi dodgercpkl, thanks so much for replying. Your right with what you said it just a bit of a shock to get my head round. At least I know what it is and can work to getting it better.


----------



## Amelia09

struth said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Got bloods back today, doctor said that there is a high possibility that I've PCOS. I need a scan to confirm so put on waiting list and god only knows when I'll be called. I kinda knew it was coming and cried the whole way home. I still feel like shit. Hubby has to go to get spermie analaysed also but it prob my fault as to why I've no af in 101 days and counting!!
> 
> In the meantime I have to wait the doc said she would give me a pill to start ov but wanted to get scan done first but that could take months!!! So distressed and disheartened. I feel like giving up!
> 
> :hugs: I know how you are feeling - I was devastated when my bloods came back dodgy but.... your bloods cannot diagnose it on their own. You need the scan to be sure. I had a scan after dodgy bloods (LH:FSH ratio of 4:1) and they still aren't sure whether I have PCOS or not. :shrug:
> 
> Why is your scan going to take so long? Have they said it will take months? Mine was only a couple of weeks after my GP referred me. I hope that your appointment is sooner than you think. And if you do have PCOS - like the previous person has said, there is plenty that can be done to make your likelihood of TTC higher :hugs:Click to expand...

HI thanks for your reply, the doctor said that the waiting list is very long and where am from that means months probably. I feel bit better today just getting my head around it you know


----------



## struth

Amelia09 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Got bloods back today, doctor said that there is a high possibility that I've PCOS. I need a scan to confirm so put on waiting list and god only knows when I'll be called. I kinda knew it was coming and cried the whole way home. I still feel like shit. Hubby has to go to get spermie analaysed also but it prob my fault as to why I've no af in 101 days and counting!!
> 
> In the meantime I have to wait the doc said she would give me a pill to start ov but wanted to get scan done first but that could take months!!! So distressed and disheartened. I feel like giving up!
> 
> :hugs: I know how you are feeling - I was devastated when my bloods came back dodgy but.... your bloods cannot diagnose it on their own. You need the scan to be sure. I had a scan after dodgy bloods (LH:FSH ratio of 4:1) and they still aren't sure whether I have PCOS or not. :shrug:
> 
> Why is your scan going to take so long? Have they said it will take months? Mine was only a couple of weeks after my GP referred me. I hope that your appointment is sooner than you think. And if you do have PCOS - like the previous person has said, there is plenty that can be done to make your likelihood of TTC higher :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HI thanks for your reply, the doctor said that the waiting list is very long and where am from that means months probably. I feel bit better today just getting my head around it you knowClick to expand...

Urghhh - that is crap. I don't understand why there are such differences in different places. I hope that the dr is wrong and that your appointment is sooner than that. What a long time to wait. :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Amelia - I hope the scan gets done sooner then expected! *hugs*


----------



## MrsReiver

Hey peeps. I've been a bit silly and have been sitting with my fingers in my ears going "la la la la la nothing's wrong!" and got forced out the door to the doctor by hubby. There are ots of reasons he wanted to go really, I have a history of depression so DH is a bit worried I'm under The Black Cloud cause of the mc and other stresses (DS is getting bullied and the school is less than useless) so he wanted to have a chat with the GP.

So off we went and had a great talk with her, if my periods don't return to normal within next 2 weeks I will get a speedy referral to gynae, so no hanging around like last time and the local psychologists run a stress-coping class which she would like me and DH to attend (DH was actually keen on that which shocked me!)

We headed home feeling really positive about things - apart from the bullying but hubby is going to parents night to discuss it tomorrow - and AF arrived, and what's more it's 5 weeks since the last one which is exactly what my cycle was pre BCP!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Never been so happy to see the Red Sea :thumbup:


----------



## MrsReiver

dodgercpkl said:


> Amelia - I hope the scan gets done sooner then expected! *hugs*

Me too Amelia, the waiting is awful but when you get an appointment you start to feel like things are moving in the right direction. Everything crossed for you here darling xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Fluffette - I'm so glad your hubby pushed you into seeing your gp today! And YAY for the witch coming when you actually want her to! The stress coping class sounds like a good plan too and I'm so glad that your hubby is into it. :) I'm rooting for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## blondy13

Hi Ladies!
Sorry it has been so long, I was stressing so much about things I tried to take a break!
BUT...I have good news!
I am on day 2 of Provera to bring on AF followed by which I have 5 x 50mg clomid pills to take! So really excited to actually be in with a shot! On my first cycle I have got to have folicle tracking and cd21 blood tests to see if I ovulate or not, if I do we'll have up to 6 cycles on that dose, and if not I will be increased to 100mg. So lets hope the 50mg does the job! 
Been told by the consultant to BD every 2 days from CD 8 - 18 to cover all bases, do you think that sounds ok!
Also have any of you ladies used provera? How long does it take AF to come once you have finished the pills?
Hope you're all doing ok xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

It's been since October 2010 since I've had provera, but I think I remember that it took something like a week after finishing the last pill to get my period. I could be wrong about that though... I've gotten pretty used to Prometrium and getting my period the day after my last pill with that.


----------



## Amelia09

Hi thanks so much for replying. The ladies here are so supportive.


----------



## Amelia09

Ladies I need your advice. Maybe I am being too impatient but what do you's think. As you know I was in the dr got bloods done and the doc thinks I've pcos and am on a waiting list to get a scan. Hubbie is also getting his spermie analysed but I would be surprised if there anything wrong with him.

I havent has a period since the 9th of Aug - over 100 days I gave up counting. My question is, the doc said when I was in getting the blood results last week that I obviously am not ov and that she could give me something to make me ov BUT she then turned around and said that I should wait to get scan done and to get hubbie checked. Ladies I can see the sense in that but if I've pcos and I've soooooo many symptoms the chances of me ov on my own is slim.

Do you think I should wait to get scan or go in and tell her I want meds to start ov?? Doc said waiting list for scan is long.Its 4 months since we started ttc and I'm 29 hubby 27. The doc said were young but if we want 3-4 kids and if I'm going to have problems ttc

Sorry for the rant but I would REALLY appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## struth

There is no harm in going back and speaking with the dr. If it is going to take that long then I would. They can give you provera to bring on your period. I'm not sure whether they would give you PCOS medication until it was confirmed that you had it though - they usually prescribe metformin and/or clomid to bring on ovulation in ladies that have PCOS. If I were you I would do a bit of research on all of these medications online and then go and see your dr. If you are more informed then it is harder for them to send you away. 

I would think that they would give you provera to reset you if you pushed for it. However, I think to have the other drugs they would want to be sure about your diagnosis. The way I see it though is that you have nothing to lose so go and see your GP again :hugs:


----------



## struth

I also just wanted to pop in here to hopefully give some hope to some of you ladies. For those of you who don't know my background, I came off the pill a year ago and had very irregular cycles (one was almost three months long). I was investigated for PCOS and it looked like I had this and a cyst at one point. I'm still not sure whether I did/have these issues as I fell pregnant before I could get confirmation. I then had two mcs back to back (August and October). Basically, the last year has been a nightmare - irregular cycles, possible PCOS, possible cysts, missed miscarriage and a natural miscarriage... I also have concerns about a short LP... :(

Anyway, I am in my first proper cycle after my last mc and have just got a positive opk on cd14!!! :happydance: I am over the moon and so relieved, I can't tell you how relieved I am. I just wanted to let people know that it can be a long road 

I just wanted to pop in and let people know that there is hope - I have had moments of deep despair over the past year but it seems that for some people it can just take a bit longer for those awful pill hormones to leave our systems. Keep positive ladies - you will get there x


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> I also just wanted to pop in here to hopefully give some hope to some of you ladies. For those of you who don't know my background, I came off the pill a year ago and had very irregular cycles (one was almost three months long). I was investigated for PCOS and it looked like I had this and a cyst at one point. I'm still not sure whether I did/have these issues as I fell pregnant before I could get confirmation. I then had two mcs back to back (August and October). Basically, the last year has been a nightmare - irregular cycles, possible PCOS, possible cysts, missed miscarriage and a natural miscarriage... I also have concerns about a short LP... :(
> 
> Anyway, I am in my first proper cycle after my last mc and have just got a positive opk on cd14!!! :happydance: I am over the moon and so relieved, I can't tell you how relieved I am. I just wanted to let people know that it can be a long road
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and let people know that there is hope - I have had moments of deep despair over the past year but it seems that for some people it can just take a bit longer for those awful pill hormones to leave our systems. Keep positive ladies - you will get there x

Oh Struth that's fantastic news! I am so so so happy for you! 

I really hope that this is your cycle, you deserve it. You and I have both had a horrible few months but it looks like our bodies are behaving at long last, there is light at the end of a tunnel. Fingers crossed for all of you xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Amelia09 said:


> Ladies I need your advice. Maybe I am being too impatient but what do you's think. As you know I was in the dr got bloods done and the doc thinks I've pcos and am on a waiting list to get a scan. Hubbie is also getting his spermie analysed but I would be surprised if there anything wrong with him.
> 
> I havent has a period since the 9th of Aug - over 100 days I gave up counting. My question is, the doc said when I was in getting the blood results last week that I obviously am not ov and that she could give me something to make me ov BUT she then turned around and said that I should wait to get scan done and to get hubbie checked. Ladies I can see the sense in that but if I've pcos and I've soooooo many symptoms the chances of me ov on my own is slim.
> 
> Do you think I should wait to get scan or go in and tell her I want meds to start ov?? Doc said waiting list for scan is long.Its 4 months since we started ttc and I'm 29 hubby 27. The doc said were young but if we want 3-4 kids and if I'm going to have problems ttc
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I would REALLY appreciate your thoughts.

I can totally get your frustration and impatience regarding your period and I do think that they should give you something to keep your period coming at least every 6 weeks, so maybe you should go back and talk to your doc about that. However, for Clomid I know that my OB wanted me to have a pelvic U/S to check on the thickness of my lining because Clomid is known to thin the lining. While some docs seem to issue it without the checking, I appreciate that my OB wanted to make sure it wasn't going to thin my lining too much before I started ya know?

Struth- That's so awesome to hear! I just had my first ovulation in a year and a 1/2 myself! It's so great to see your body actually start working again isn't it?


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Oh Struth that's fantastic news! I am so so so happy for you!
> 
> I really hope that this is your cycle, you deserve it. You and I have both had a horrible few months but it looks like our bodies are behaving at long last, there is light at the end of a tunnel. Fingers crossed for all of you xxx

Thanks hon - and so glad to hear that you have had a decent cycle length too. It also sounds like OH is being a star and looking after you well and that the dr appointment went well. Things are looking up for us both by the sounds of it hon. I really hope that you get your sticky bean soon honey - you certainly deserve it :hugs:



dodgercpkl said:


> Struth- That's so awesome to hear! I just had my first ovulation in a year and a 1/2 myself! It's so great to see your body actually start working again isn't it?

:wohoo: for ovulation!!! That is great news!!! Woo hoo! you must be over the moon x


----------



## dodgercpkl

struth said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Struth- That's so awesome to hear! I just had my first ovulation in a year and a 1/2 myself! It's so great to see your body actually start working again isn't it?
> 
> :wohoo: for ovulation!!! That is great news!!! Woo hoo! you must be over the moon xClick to expand...

Very much so! So very much so!! :D


----------



## MrsReiver

dodgercpkl said:


> Struth- That's so awesome to hear! I just had my first ovulation in a year and a 1/2 myself! It's so great to see your body actually start working again isn't it?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!!!! Awesome news! Here's to lots of 2012 babies :thumbup:


----------



## Trishg21

Amelia09 said:


> Ladies I need your advice. Maybe I am being too impatient but what do you's think. As you know I was in the dr got bloods done and the doc thinks I've pcos and am on a waiting list to get a scan. Hubbie is also getting his spermie analysed but I would be surprised if there anything wrong with him.
> 
> I havent has a period since the 9th of Aug - over 100 days I gave up counting. My question is, the doc said when I was in getting the blood results last week that I obviously am not ov and that she could give me something to make me ov BUT she then turned around and said that I should wait to get scan done and to get hubbie checked. Ladies I can see the sense in that but if I've pcos and I've soooooo many symptoms the chances of me ov on my own is slim.
> 
> Do you think I should wait to get scan or go in and tell her I want meds to start ov?? Doc said waiting list for scan is long.Its 4 months since we started ttc and I'm 29 hubby 27. The doc said were young but if we want 3-4 kids and if I'm going to have problems ttc
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I would REALLY appreciate your thoughts.

Well first thing she needs to do is give you something to induce a new cycle. My doctor also made me do a scan and have my husband tested before giving us clomid. The reasoning behind that is because you can usually only do so many cycles on clomid and they want to make sure there is no other factor causing the infertility. Like if your husband had a really low sperm count but you didn't find out till you had done 4 rounds of clomid, you might not be able to do anymore.

But it never hurts to talk to her and share your concerns. At the end of the day this is your life and your fertility. You need to make decisions based on what is right for you. Good luck! :hugs:



struth said:


> I also just wanted to pop in here to hopefully give some hope to some of you ladies. For those of you who don't know my background, I came off the pill a year ago and had very irregular cycles (one was almost three months long). I was investigated for PCOS and it looked like I had this and a cyst at one point. I'm still not sure whether I did/have these issues as I fell pregnant before I could get confirmation. I then had two mcs back to back (August and October). Basically, the last year has been a nightmare - irregular cycles, possible PCOS, possible cysts, missed miscarriage and a natural miscarriage... I also have concerns about a short LP... :(
> 
> Anyway, I am in my first proper cycle after my last mc and have just got a positive opk on cd14!!! :happydance: I am over the moon and so relieved, I can't tell you how relieved I am. I just wanted to let people know that it can be a long road
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and let people know that there is hope - I have had moments of deep despair over the past year but it seems that for some people it can just take a bit longer for those awful pill hormones to leave our systems. Keep positive ladies - you will get there x

Stellar news! So hoping that you can get a sticky bean now that your cycles are getting better!


----------



## Amelia09

Trishg21 thanks for replying. Your right about it being my fertility but I think I will wait til hubbie gets his spermie analysed. He booked in for 19th December, am thinking also of waiting to see doctor again in January if af does not come. At least that way doc will HAVE to give me something to induce af as it will be 6 months without af then!! Am afraid if I go in now she will only say that it my body adjusting to wait at least in Jan she will have to do something.

In the meantime I'm beginning to enjoy ttc and stop stressing over it.


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop in and let you know that I got my BFP this morning. Thank you all so much for welcoming me into your post-BC group. I am hoping very hard for all of you to get your BFPs very soon.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Amelia09 said:


> Trishg21 thanks for replying. Your right about it being my fertility but I think I will wait til hubbie gets his spermie analysed. He booked in for 19th December, am thinking also of waiting to see doctor again in January if af does not come. At least that way doc will HAVE to give me something to induce af as it will be 6 months without af then!! Am afraid if I go in now she will only say that it my body adjusting to wait at least in Jan she will have to do something.
> 
> In the meantime I'm beginning to enjoy ttc and stop stressing over it.

Good luck! I think that's a wise course of action. :)



likeaustralia said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop in and let you know that I got my BFP this morning. Thank you all so much for welcoming me into your post-BC group. I am hoping very hard for all of you to get your BFPs very soon.

Awww! Congrats!!


----------



## pinkypaws

Hi everyone, 

I had my scan to investigate PCOS this afternoon and was told it was very clear I had polycystic ovaries.. I was expecting to hear this, so not feeling too upset (but still quite upset and really scared of what's to come..). I am seeing my GP in two weeks, so will hear what he thinks we need to do next. (No period since July 2011 / I've already had blood tests). DH is seeing GP tomorrow to get referred for sperm tests. 

I'm planning to do some research on PCOS friendly diet as I want to do everything to maximise our changes of conceiving (I'm normal weight). Any recommendations? 

How did everyone cope with finding out about PCOS? Did you tell anyone? I don't feel like telling anyone else apart from my DH. I'm already getting nervous about all the appointments to come and making up excuses at work. I don't feel able to tell anyone at work as I would get very emotional about it..


----------



## dodgercpkl

@ Pinky - :hug: I'm sorry that it was confirmed, but I do have to say that I see a silver lining in it for me. First of all it's a problem that is correctable, rather then having unexplained unfertility. 2nd of all there are some big ramifications that pcos can point to for later in life - like diabetes - and now I'm one step ahead of the game and actively working to make sure that I DON'T complete the journey down that road! Those are both huge for me. 

I know that it's a daunting journey, but it's made me feel empowered because I have something that I can DO to actively help my fertility. I've completely changed my diet and cut out most of the processed sugars and carbs that I'd been eating. Meaning no candy or chips, white bread, staying away from potatoes and white rice, and sticking to things like whole grain bread, fruits, veggies, lean meat. Between this and the metformin I've managed to lose 48 pounds and do so while still enjoying the food I am eating and not feeling like I'm starving myself. 

Good luck!!! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ladies that are worried about pcos and getting pregnant, I think I just got another reason to be thankful this year! I got a positive pregnancy test! I'll go in for testing within the hour to verify, but here's the test pic if you like:

https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/97846/P1010839.JPG


----------



## Trishg21

likeaustralia said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop in and let you know that I got my BFP this morning. Thank you all so much for welcoming me into your post-BC group. I am hoping very hard for all of you to get your BFPs very soon.

Congrats!



pinkypaws said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my scan to investigate PCOS this afternoon and was told it was very clear I had polycystic ovaries.. I was expecting to hear this, so not feeling too upset (but still quite upset and really scared of what's to come..). I am seeing my GP in two weeks, so will hear what he thinks we need to do next. (No period since July 2011 / I've already had blood tests). DH is seeing GP tomorrow to get referred for sperm tests.
> 
> I'm planning to do some research on PCOS friendly diet as I want to do everything to maximise our changes of conceiving (I'm normal weight). Any recommendations?
> 
> How did everyone cope with finding out about PCOS? Did you tell anyone? I don't feel like telling anyone else apart from my DH. I'm already getting nervous about all the appointments to come and making up excuses at work. I don't feel able to tell anyone at work as I would get very emotional about it..

Sorry that you got bad news hon. :hugs2: It is hard to hear but really it could be a good thing, if they know exactly what is wrong there is a good possibility that they can fix it. Clomid will most likely be your next step and for a lot of people it works. Don't give up hope! If you ever need to talk feel free to message me!



dodgercpkl said:


> Ladies that are worried about pcos and getting pregnant, I think I just got another reason to be thankful this year! I got a positive pregnancy test! I'll go in for testing within the hour to verify, but here's the test pic if you like:

Double congrats! Hope the blood test come back positive as well!


----------



## MrsReiver

Mahoosive congrats to Dodger and LikeAustralia. So delighted for you both. Lots of sticky dust heading your way.

Pinky, I'm sorry you got bad news - even if it was expected it will still take some getting used to. Like the other ladies have already said at least you are now in a position to move forward and tackle the issue. My friend who had PCOS follows a low GI diet, I'm not too sure about the science behind it so you'd have to look that up, but it's certainly helped her lose weight and she has a lot more energy now. Take care, and be kind to yourself :hugs:


----------



## struth

likeaustralia said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to pop in and let you know that I got my BFP this morning. Thank you all so much for welcoming me into your post-BC group. I am hoping very hard for all of you to get your BFPs very soon.

Great news honey - you look after yourself and have a happy and healthy 9 months x



pinkypaws said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my scan to investigate PCOS this afternoon and was told it was very clear I had polycystic ovaries.. I was expecting to hear this, so not feeling too upset (but still quite upset and really scared of what's to come..). I am seeing my GP in two weeks, so will hear what he thinks we need to do next. (No period since July 2011 / I've already had blood tests). DH is seeing GP tomorrow to get referred for sperm tests.
> 
> I'm planning to do some research on PCOS friendly diet as I want to do everything to maximise our changes of conceiving (I'm normal weight). Any recommendations?
> 
> How did everyone cope with finding out about PCOS? Did you tell anyone? I don't feel like telling anyone else apart from my DH. I'm already getting nervous about all the appointments to come and making up excuses at work. I don't feel able to tell anyone at work as I would get very emotional about it..

Oh dear - so sorry to hear this. When it was discussed with me I bought a book from amazon called PCOS for dummys (or something like that). It is quite simplistic and is more general (and therefore less focused on TTC bu on coping with PCOS itself) but it has some great diet tips in there and lots of recipes too. It explains everything simply and was really helpful for me to help get my head around PCOS and what it meant. I'm not sure if you are a book person but it helped me.

As for telling people, I think that is a decision that is best made between you and your OH. I was going to tell my sister but then life got in the way (I got pregnant and had a mc) and so I never did but if you feel it would help then do. I truly believe that only the person going through these events knows what is right for them. 

And I know you are probably feeling quite low right now but just look at the great news on this thread recently! If they can do it - you can x



dodgercpkl said:


> Ladies that are worried about pcos and getting pregnant, I think I just got another reason to be thankful this year! I got a positive pregnancy test! I'll go in for testing within the hour to verify, but here's the test pic if you like:
> 
> https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/97846/P1010839.JPG

Huge congrats to you too hon! I hope the blood test comes back positive and that you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## mouse12

massive congrats dodger, you so deserve that after all this time. that really made me smile.

Sorry i havent written in a while, ive been trying to push things to the back of my mind. However, I've also been temping and for the first time since coming off bcp in july i got obvious ewcm last sat and sun, so am hoping i ovulated. i dont actually think i did though, even though my chart says i did. the reason i dont think i did is because the dpo days are adjusted temps as i took them too early, and today my temp (again taken early) fell below the coverline. i guess its just wait and see but i really dont think i did. at least the ewcm appeared, perhaps things are finally switching back on now that ive increased my calorie intake. so theres my update!


----------



## dodgercpkl

mouse12 said:


> massive congrats dodger, you so deserve that after all this time. that really made me smile.
> 
> Sorry i havent written in a while, ive been trying to push things to the back of my mind. However, I've also been temping and for the first time since coming off bcp in july i got obvious ewcm last sat and sun, so am hoping i ovulated. i dont actually think i did though, even though my chart says i did. the reason i dont think i did is because the dpo days are adjusted temps as i took them too early, and today my temp (again taken early) fell below the coverline. i guess its just wait and see but i really dont think i did. at least the ewcm appeared, perhaps things are finally switching back on now that ive increased my calorie intake. so theres my update!

Thank you!! It was just confirmed a few hours ago by my doctors office. :) I caught it very very early, and needed a quantitative blood test to show it, but I AM pregnant! :)

I do hope this is a sign of great things to come for you. I'd love to see you follow in my footsteps! :)


----------



## Reba

Still plugging along here... now on the list for surgery and NTNP in the mean time as getting pregnant would mean no surgery and a lovely cyst the whole pregnancy. Working at weight loss in the mean time!


----------



## Trishg21

Hey guys- just thought I'd give your a quick update on what is going on.

I spend all day yesterday in the ER with a ruptured cyst on my right ovary. They measured it and it was 12 cm or roughly the size of a new born's head. They gave me some narcotics to help ease my pain (I do not recommend having this happen to you, I have never been in so much pain in my life.) but it is making me so sick that I am throwing up every couple of hours.

Hubby just got home from the store and I think we are going to try OTC drugs instead and see if that helps ease the sickness while still controlling the pain.

Yesterday was also our official 1 year mark of TTC. So basically the past 24 hours have been a very special hell for me. 

Sorry to be a downer, but I am drugged up and need to write everything down.


----------



## Reba

oh god Trish - they were worried about my cysts rupturing before I had my surgery 2.5 years ago. In total my left ovary had 3 cysts squished together measuring 12cm total. Cyst pain like I had prior to surgery was the worst pain of my life. I really feel for you :hugs: Do they know why the cyst got so big? Was it due to the clomid? Is your ovary ok?

big :hugs: your way


----------



## dodgercpkl

Trishg21 said:


> Hey guys- just thought I'd give your a quick update on what is going on.
> 
> I spend all day yesterday in the ER with a ruptured cyst on my right ovary. They measured it and it was 12 cm or roughly the size of a new born's head. They gave me some narcotics to help ease my pain (I do not recommend having this happen to you, I have never been in so much pain in my life.) but it is making me so sick that I am throwing up every couple of hours.
> 
> Hubby just got home from the store and I think we are going to try OTC drugs instead and see if that helps ease the sickness while still controlling the pain.
> 
> Yesterday was also our official 1 year mark of TTC. So basically the past 24 hours have been a very special hell for me.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer, but I am drugged up and need to write everything down.

Oh my! I'm so so sorry to hear you had to go through that. I am adding you to my prayers that the OTC drugs help. *hugs*


----------



## struth

Oh Trishg21 - I'm so sorry to read this. I had what I think was a ruptured cyst some years ago. They never diagnosed it but I think it must have been - it was soooo painful. I can't tell you. I really feel for you - I hope that the pain goes soon and that you have a quick recovery. :hugs: 

We are also hitting the 12 months next week mark - I've been really philosophical over the last few days and have been getting quite upset about it (mind you - I am also on 8dpo so I don't think the PMS is helping!). If you are anything like me I never thought I'd reach this milestone - I thought at the very least I'd have a lovely bump by now. 

Roll on 2012 - we'll get those bfps :hug:


----------



## Amelia09

Sorry ladies I've been trying to distract myself these past few days so haven't been on here for a while.

Trishg21 - I hope your feeling better soon. God your going through a rough time of it.

As you know we've been ttc since aug and ive had no af. Blood tests suspect pcos. Hubbie getting spermie analysed 19th Dec, I found out today my hospital appointment for gyna is 7th Feb!! Also it doesn't mention scans or anything just bring urine sample. I wonder what they're going to do???

My question is do I just sit and wait til then or ask doc to give me something to bring on my af?? Feels like am wasting time doing nothing, if I wait til Feb that'll be 7 months without af ( am not hopeful it turning up).


----------



## struth

Amelia09 said:


> Sorry ladies I've been trying to distract myself these past few days so haven't been on here for a while.
> 
> Trishg21 - I hope your feeling better soon. God your going through a rough time of it.
> 
> As you know we've been ttc since aug and ive had no af. Blood tests suspect pcos. Hubbie getting spermie analysed 19th Dec, I found out today my hospital appointment for gyna is 7th Feb!! Also it doesn't mention scans or anything just bring urine sample. I wonder what they're going to do???
> 
> My question is do I just sit and wait til then or ask doc to give me something to bring on my af?? Feels like am wasting time doing nothing, if I wait til Feb that'll be 7 months without af ( am not hopeful it turning up).

I think it would be worth at least going and having a chat with the dr. If you explain how you are feeling and how fed up you are with it all they might give you tablets to bring on AF. :shrug:


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - a quick update from me... I got my :bfp: :wohoo: I got it a few days ago at 10dpo but having now made it to 14dpo I'm feeling brave enough to come on here and let you know. I'm taking it easy as this is my third pregnancy in four cycles and I don't want to get too attached in case something goes wrong with this one too. Having said that I'm feeling good about this one and excited as to what the next few weeks/months will bring. 

Trishg21 - thinking of you. Any update? I hope you are okay and no longer in pain. :hugs:


----------



## pinkypaws

Amelia, I feel exactly the same, I haven't had my AF since early July and don't feel hopeful that it will arrive without some medication. My DH has a hospital appt on 29.12 to check his sperm. I assume that once he's had that done, my GP will give me something. I'm seeing the GP next week to discuss the scan that indicated PCOS. Feeling relatively calm at the moment and trying not to think about TTCing too much. A few weeks ago that was all I thought about and it made me really upset. I think it probably comes and goes, and at the mo am making the most of Christmas preparations and parties. 

Congrats Struth!!! Hope it all goes well. 

Also, just to say that I find this forum/thread really valuable. Although I don't contribute that much, it really really really helps knowing I'm not alone (as I've not been able to talk about these things to anyone else except DH). :hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Morning ladies - a quick update from me... I got my :bfp: :wohoo: I got it a few days ago at 10dpo but having now made it to 14dpo I'm feeling brave enough to come on here and let you know. I'm taking it easy as this is my third pregnancy in four cycles and I don't want to get too attached in case something goes wrong with this one too. Having said that I'm feeling good about this one and excited as to what the next few weeks/months will bring.
> 
> Trishg21 - thinking of you. Any update? I hope you are okay and no longer in pain. :hugs:

Struth I am so happy for you! Really hoping this is it! :happydance:

I'm doing okay I guess. The pain is gone and I can finally move around normally, but I am still bloated from the fluid that has leaked from the cyst. I had a follow up appointment yesterday and the did an ultrasound and found that I actually have 2 more large cysts that haven't ruptured. They are not nearly as big as the one that ruptured was so they don't think that they will be a problem, but we have to be very cautious. I.E. We can't even try naturally. It will probably be 2-3 months until we are able to do a new round with medication. I found this out yesterday and I was pretty heartbroken. In the meantime we are meeting with an adoption agent in a few weeks. I don't know if we will actually try adopting right now, but we just want to know what all our options are. I really want to be pregnant though, my body just hates me.


----------



## struth

Aww hon - I'm glad that you are feeling a bit better but I can imagine that the thought of taking a break from TTC when you really want to keep going is difficult. Whilst it probably is the right decision for you physically, emotionally I can imagine it is difficult. I had the option of stopping for 4 months while I underwent recurrent mc testing and just could bring myself to (if anything goes wrong with this one, I will but I thought it would have been premature previously). 

I really wish I could change things for you honey :hugs:


----------



## Reba

Aww Trish :hugs: Are they saying you'll have to have surgery??
I'm sorry it means TTC has to be put on hold. We've had to do that until I've had surgery too. Frustrating isn't it? I have weight loss to focus on for the next 6 months. Do you have a hobby or something to focus on instead? I know that has helped me. Changing from all my focus on TTC to all my focus on losing weight. Rather than being bored and frustrated because I have nothing to focus on. :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I haven't had the chance to catch up yet, but I'm finding myself back here. :cry: I'm hoping that the bleeding will stop tomorrow or the next day and we can start trying all over again.


----------



## struth

Oh dodger - I'm so sorry to hear your news. So sad. No-one should have to go through it. I'm thinking of you honey :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

struth said:


> Oh dodger - I'm so sorry to hear your news. So sad. No-one should have to go through it. I'm thinking of you honey :hugs:

Thank you. Getting through this is a work in progress.... I'm hoping that my lessons with bikes and horses early in life will work here too - when you fall off, get right back on and keep trying.


----------



## struth

dodgercpkl said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Oh dodger - I'm so sorry to hear your news. So sad. No-one should have to go through it. I'm thinking of you honey :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. Getting through this is a work in progress.... I'm hoping that my lessons with bikes and horses early in life will work here too - when you fall off, get right back on and keep trying.Click to expand...

I think that is the only way to do it honey. Each person is different but when you feel up to it then go for it. Take time to let yourself feel sad though - I tried to just get on with things to a certain degree until I realised that it was okay to be angry, sad, annoyed - whatever emotion you are feeling is allowed. 

Feel free to pm me at any time :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

struth said:


> I think that is the only way to do it honey. Each person is different but when you feel up to it then go for it. Take time to let yourself feel sad though - I tried to just get on with things to a certain degree until I realised that it was okay to be angry, sad, annoyed - whatever emotion you are feeling is allowed.
> 
> Feel free to pm me at any time :hugs:

*hugs* Thanks. I am ready to try again though I will admit that I have these moments where I think to myself, how can I try again so soon after? I have those moments where grief just catches me, and others where I purposefully remember and grieve. And yes, I am angry. Mostly because it's just not fair to be given something that you can't fight for! I would have given anything to be able to fight something, DO something, instead of just watching and feeling the baby's life slipping away from me with nothing to be done. That's the thing that's the hardest and yes I'm angry about that. 

I'm trying each day to find something to smile about, something to be happy about. And I'm getting there... slowly but I'm making progress.


----------



## struth

dodgercpkl said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> I think that is the only way to do it honey. Each person is different but when you feel up to it then go for it. Take time to let yourself feel sad though - I tried to just get on with things to a certain degree until I realised that it was okay to be angry, sad, annoyed - whatever emotion you are feeling is allowed.
> 
> Feel free to pm me at any time :hugs:
> 
> *hugs* Thanks. I am ready to try again though I will admit that I have these moments where I think to myself, how can I try again so soon after? I have those moments where grief just catches me, and others where I purposefully remember and grieve. And yes, I am angry. Mostly because it's just not fair to be given something that you can't fight for! I would have given anything to be able to fight something, DO something, instead of just watching and feeling the baby's life slipping away from me with nothing to be done. That's the thing that's the hardest and yes I'm angry about that.
> 
> I'm trying each day to find something to smile about, something to be happy about. And I'm getting there... slowly but I'm making progress.Click to expand...

:hugs: You will get there honey - it is so recent that you are bound to be up and down. My goodness, it has been four months since my mmc and I still have my tearful moments. It did help me to get on with TTC though - gave me something to focus on but having said that I was a mess when I fell pregnant straight away again. I was so worried about everything (but I suppose that might have been my sixth sense kicking in as something was obviously not right). I truly believe that at moments such as this we just have to do what feels right for us. 

I'm thinking of you honey :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks hun. :) Every day is a new day and full of new possibilities. :)


----------



## struth

dodgercpkl said:


> Thanks hun. :) Every day is a new day and full of new possibilities. :)

:hugs:


----------



## missangie

oh dodger, I am so sorry to hear about your news :-( I dont know exactly how you are feeling since I have never experienced a loss but I just want you to know I am thinking of you!


----------



## Reba

:hugs: dodger Struth is certainly one to talk to if you need advice :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm feeling surprisingly ok. On my way to work last night there was a huge gorgeous vivid rainbow, and I can't help but hope that's a sign of my miracle rainbow baby to come soon. 

It's looking like things are winding down although this has been the strangest bleed I've ever experienced. It's pretty much come in waves and it's been driving me crazy! It gets light and then darker again and then nearly gone and then clotting again. I just want it to go and stay away so we can ttc again! 

I was talking to my mom about her miscarriage, because I know she got pregnant with me just a couple of weeks after it. She sadly doesn't remember a whole lot, but she does remember that they started bding pretty much before the bleeding was even done. And then went on to say that she and my dad never worried about bleeding they just threw down a towel and went at it. :shock: That was a bit tmi for me to know about my parents!!! lol But it does make me feel better that we bd'd a couple of days ago (a lighter time thinking the bleeding was already almost over lol).


----------



## struth

I think whenever you feel up to it is fine. The drs do say to wait until the bleeding has stopped just in case on infection but I don't really understand how it would be different to BD during AF? :shrug: 

One positive thing that came out of my mcs is that my cycle sorted itself out. After my mmc at 9 weeks I ovulated on CD28 (which was good for me) and after my second I ovulated on CD24. I guess they were both a bit later than a normal cycle as it took a while for my hcg to drop back to non-pregnancy levels. Anyway, this cycle I ovulated on CD16 which I was so pleased with. I hope that you find similar (although your first cycle might be a bit delayed until your hcg has returned to normal). 

Oh - and I love that you saw a rainbow. It is amazing how nature can be so reassuring at times like this :hugs: You will get your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

struth said:


> I think whenever you feel up to it is fine. The drs do say to wait until the bleeding has stopped just in case on infection but I don't really understand how it would be different to BD during AF? :shrug:

Yeah I was thinking that too. I mean I know that my cervix was still swollen a bit and tender, so it did bring on heavier bleeding, but I also know that we were going crazy to be with each other and it made both of us feel better to jump each other that day. lol

That's awesome that your cycle has been sorting itself out!


----------



## Trishg21

Reba said:


> Aww Trish :hugs: Are they saying you'll have to have surgery??
> I'm sorry it means TTC has to be put on hold. We've had to do that until I've had surgery too. Frustrating isn't it? I have weight loss to focus on for the next 6 months. Do you have a hobby or something to focus on instead? I know that has helped me. Changing from all my focus on TTC to all my focus on losing weight. Rather than being bored and frustrated because I have nothing to focus on. :hugs:

No, luckily it seems no surgery is needed. They are saying everything should correct itself naturally, it will just take time. I'm really looking forward to going home for the holidays, I think it is just what I need to get my spirits up. I am working on getting healthier while we are waiting. Originally my Dr. wanted me to lose 10 lbs. to see if I would start ovulating on my own, I am now down 8 lbs. but I would ideally like to lose 7-12 lbs more to get down to my high school weight. So we'll see.



dodgercpkl said:


> I haven't had the chance to catch up yet, but I'm finding myself back here. :cry: I'm hoping that the bleeding will stop tomorrow or the next day and we can start trying all over again.

I am so sorry to hear about your sad news. Keeping you and your husband in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Dodger, I am so so sorry to hear your sad news. 

I had a mc around the same time as Struth and it is the worst thing I've ever gone through, however it does get easier. I really really hope that nature was giving you a sign, and your rainbow baby is on it's way soon.

Also like Struth, my cycle seems to have completely reset itself to pre-bcp conditions since my mc - this is my second cycle - I didn't temp through my first cycle as we were using protection - and FF detected OV a few days ago for the first time since I started temping in January. My chart is in my signature. I'm so proud of it lol


----------



## Amelia09

cd 130 today and still no since of af. Went to the doctors and she refused to give me any medication to help start af, she said I have to wait til the appointment with the gynae dr on the 7th of feb!!! I feel like time is passing by and that it'll never happen. oh well


----------



## snowflake9

Dodger, so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your DH. :hugs:

Trishg21 - just been reading your posts, it's some journey you're going through hon.:hugs: I hope all the pain has stopped and that things sort themselves out naturally soon.

Amelia - although something to start your af can help, not having your af doesn't mean your body will not necessarily randomly ov at any time. I didn't ov until cd100 of my bfp cycle.......don't give up hope completely while you wait for your appointment.

Ladies, I'm looking for some advice. I've got just one sister, who I love and adore so much. She is literally the best big sister in the world. When i went to tell her I was pregnant last week all I had to say was 'I've got some news' and she said known for weeks! But tonight I found out that she got pregnant 2 weeks after me but is going through a mc right now. She goes in for a d&c on Mon. She is so amazing and brave that she didn't want to tell me as she didn't want to take away from my happiness or worry me, but our parents told her they thought she should tell me now, esp since we are all about to spend Christmas together. I feel devastated for her and so awful that I had been waving my happy scan pictures under her nose last weekend just as she was in awful limbo of not knowing what was going to happen to her baby. It must be so hard for her seeing my scan pics and my bump starting to grow and knowing she should be at almost the same stage. I'm not sure I would be holding it together like she is if the situation was reversed. She has had an even harder and longer ttc journey than i did. I know I can't do or say anything to change the situation, but do you ladies have any advice on anything I can say or do to comfort her?


----------



## dodgercpkl

There is actually an update to the saga believe it or not and a surprise twist.

Ok ladies, ready for the news? 

I back to being VERY VERY VERY cautiously pregnant. In the words of my OB, I AM pregnant, we just aren't sure at the moment if it is going to be viable or not. She says she's seen it go both ways and doesn't want to give me false hope. We talked first off about the possibilities of it being ectopic and she discounted that both by my experiences over the last week or so and by doing a physical exam. She said there is a slight chance that the next week or so could change that diagnosis, but the physical exam showed my cervix closed, no bumps in the tubes, nothing swollen abnormally - in short everything looked like it should for a viable pregnancy. 

She thinks that it's going to be one of two things - viable pregnancy (just early wonky numbers) or blighted ovum (empty sac) and that only time and further hCG tests/scans will tell. We should know more about that when we get the blood test numbers back on Monday from today's blood test. 

She estimates that due to both me and her thinking that I ovulated on the later date, that I'm 5 and a 1/2 weeks along which puts my numbers on the low side, but still within "normal". Based on that, if my numbers either stay the same or go up, she'll want to do a scan because at that point we SHOULD be able to see/hear something. So next week, I'll hopefully be having a scan and even more hopefully be hearing a happy healthy heartbeat. 

If my numbers go down, then I think it's a case of continuing to monitor, but expecting a miscarriage to happen. She thinks the bleeding that I had probably was "normal" period bleeding, though she's not discounting the possibility of the vanishing twin syndrome. She did say that a D&C or miscarriage pill isn't something to consider at this point as I could have a viable pregnancy. 

So it's a waiting game, but there's a plan in place. I was so worried and nervous when we went in today, but I think of all the things I imagined, this was the best possible outcome. I knew we wouldn't have solid answers today, but this makes me feel better about things.


----------



## struth

snowflake9 said:


> Ladies, I'm looking for some advice. I've got just one sister, who I love and adore so much. She is literally the best big sister in the world. When i went to tell her I was pregnant last week all I had to say was 'I've got some news' and she said known for weeks! But tonight I found out that she got pregnant 2 weeks after me but is going through a mc right now. She goes in for a d&c on Mon. She is so amazing and brave that she didn't want to tell me as she didn't want to take away from my happiness or worry me, but our parents told her they thought she should tell me now, esp since we are all about to spend Christmas together. I feel devastated for her and so awful that I had been waving my happy scan pictures under her nose last weekend just as she was in awful limbo of not knowing what was going to happen to her baby. It must be so hard for her seeing my scan pics and my bump starting to grow and knowing she should be at almost the same stage. I'm not sure I would be holding it together like she is if the situation was reversed. She has had an even harder and longer ttc journey than i did. I know I can't do or say anything to change the situation, but do you ladies have any advice on anything I can say or do to comfort her?

You sister does sound like an amazing lady - she is obviously so happy for you that she doesn't want her sadness to cloud your experience. First don't worry about what you have already done and said - if you had known you would have acted differently and your sister will know that as she knows you. She sounds like a very giving person who wanted you to have your moment telling her and let you do that. It is not your fault - you didn't know. 

Are you close? It sounds like you are? If so, I would just be honest with her and tell her how you are feeling. That you are so sad for her and that you want to be there to support her and that you know that it is going to be difficult for her watching you go through your pregnancy and that you want to do anything you can do to make it easier for her. And then just listen....in my experience that is what is missing when having a mc - someone who really listens. That is not to say that people don't care, just that they don't know what to say and so change the subject as soon as possible. Someone who really listens is invaluable.

Oh honey - I really feel for your sister and you but you will both get through this. Hopefully she will be pregnant again soon and you will have little cousins close in age who will get on like a house on fire. :hugs:


----------



## struth

dodgercpkl said:


> There is actually an update to the saga believe it or not and a surprise twist.
> 
> Ok ladies, ready for the news?
> 
> I back to being VERY VERY VERY cautiously pregnant. In the words of my OB, I AM pregnant, we just aren't sure at the moment if it is going to be viable or not. She says she's seen it go both ways and doesn't want to give me false hope. We talked first off about the possibilities of it being ectopic and she discounted that both by my experiences over the last week or so and by doing a physical exam. She said there is a slight chance that the next week or so could change that diagnosis, but the physical exam showed my cervix closed, no bumps in the tubes, nothing swollen abnormally - in short everything looked like it should for a viable pregnancy.
> 
> She thinks that it's going to be one of two things - viable pregnancy (just early wonky numbers) or blighted ovum (empty sac) and that only time and further hCG tests/scans will tell. We should know more about that when we get the blood test numbers back on Monday from today's blood test.
> 
> She estimates that due to both me and her thinking that I ovulated on the later date, that I'm 5 and a 1/2 weeks along which puts my numbers on the low side, but still within "normal". Based on that, if my numbers either stay the same or go up, she'll want to do a scan because at that point we SHOULD be able to see/hear something. So next week, I'll hopefully be having a scan and even more hopefully be hearing a happy healthy heartbeat.
> 
> If my numbers go down, then I think it's a case of continuing to monitor, but expecting a miscarriage to happen. She thinks the bleeding that I had probably was "normal" period bleeding, though she's not discounting the possibility of the vanishing twin syndrome. She did say that a D&C or miscarriage pill isn't something to consider at this point as I could have a viable pregnancy.
> 
> So it's a waiting game, but there's a plan in place. I was so worried and nervous when we went in today, but I think of all the things I imagined, this was the best possible outcome. I knew we wouldn't have solid answers today, but this makes me feel better about things.

Oh dodger - I soooooo hope that this is the beginning of some good news for you. That there is some hope is great news! I will have my fingers crossed for you until Monday and I will hope with all my heart for good news for you :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

snowflake9 said:


> Ladies, I'm looking for some advice. I've got just one sister, who I love and adore so much. She is literally the best big sister in the world. When i went to tell her I was pregnant last week all I had to say was 'I've got some news' and she said known for weeks! But tonight I found out that she got pregnant 2 weeks after me but is going through a mc right now. She goes in for a d&c on Mon. She is so amazing and brave that she didn't want to tell me as she didn't want to take away from my happiness or worry me, but our parents told her they thought she should tell me now, esp since we are all about to spend Christmas together. I feel devastated for her and so awful that I had been waving my happy scan pictures under her nose last weekend just as she was in awful limbo of not knowing what was going to happen to her baby. It must be so hard for her seeing my scan pics and my bump starting to grow and knowing she should be at almost the same stage. I'm not sure I would be holding it together like she is if the situation was reversed. She has had an even harder and longer ttc journey than i did. I know I can't do or say anything to change the situation, but do you ladies have any advice on anything I can say or do to comfort her?

I think Struth hit the nail on the head with her response. Let her know that you are so sad for her and then listen. The thing that helped me the most as I thought I was going through a miscarriage, was having people just simply say they were sorry and then let me talk about whatever I could. Cliche words and stuff are best to stay away from right now because although they might be true, more often then not they just seem to hit the wrong spot.



struth said:


> Oh dodger - I soooooo hope that this is the beginning of some good news for you. That there is some hope is great news! I will have my fingers crossed for you until Monday and I will hope with all my heart for good news for you :hugs:

Thank you! Me too, oh definitely me too! I have a gut feeling that tells me that this second chance is going to be a good healthy 8 month long one, and I'm hoping that my gut is right in this like it was for the numbers going up.


----------



## MrsReiver

Dodger, oh wow, I can't imagine the emotions that are raging through your system right now, I have everything crossed that this works out well for you. So much baby dust flying your way. How wonderful would a Christmas miracle be??

Snowflake, the other ladies have been spot on. Let her know how you are feeling, and let her talk talk talk if she needs to. It's all I wanted to do for a long time, I just wanted to talk about my baby, to make it real for other people, like my little baby was a person. 

I have a lovely friend here who had her baby boy the same week I lost our angel, and the best thing she did for me - and I'm not sure this would work for everyone, was let me hold her beautiful boy. It took me time before i was able to, but Jen made sure I knew he was available for cuddles whenever I wanted. The other week I just held him close and sobbed and sobbed my heart out - Jen cried as well. It was such an amazing release. When you have your baby, it will be hard for your sister and she might not want to hold her niece/nephew, or she might do what I did, and hold the baby and cry. Either way that will be her way of dealing with it and I know you will let her do whatever she needs to do, in her own time.

Well my temps are still high - trying not to read too much into that - FF friend detected ovulation on the 11th December - so I'll POAS 14 days after that which is.........!!! So at this special time of year, I am putting it all in God's hands and just trying to chill out!


----------



## struth

Fluffette - :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get your Christmas bfp :thumbup:

Dodger - I have everything crossed for you and I'm hoping that your bean is super sticky and will be your Christmas miracle


----------



## dodgercpkl

fluffette said:


> Dodger, oh wow, I can't imagine the emotions that are raging through your system right now, I have everything crossed that this works out well for you. So much baby dust flying your way. How wonderful would a Christmas miracle be??

Thank you! I also can't help but think what an amazing story it would be to tell our child later in life. :) Right now, I'm feeling pretty good! I just have a gut feeling that tells me that this time it's going to be ok. I thought this weekend was going to drive me crazy, but I am actually pretty relaxed! I have to remind myself that we are still waiting on numbers and not going directly to the scan. lol

I had my first experience with morning sickness yesterday as well as backaches for the last couple of days, and all of that is just adding to my sense of well being. It makes me feel like there is a living baby in there that's healthy and growing and having fun with mommy's body! :)




fluffette said:


> I have a lovely friend here who had her baby boy the same week I lost our angel, and the best thing she did for me - and I'm not sure this would work for everyone, was let me hold her beautiful boy. It took me time before i was able to, but Jen made sure I knew he was available for cuddles whenever I wanted. The other week I just held him close and sobbed and sobbed my heart out - Jen cried as well. It was such an amazing release. When you have your baby, it will be hard for your sister and she might not want to hold her niece/nephew, or she might do what I did, and hold the baby and cry. Either way that will be her way of dealing with it and I know you will let her do whatever she needs to do, in her own time.
> 
> Well my temps are still high - trying not to read too much into that - FF friend detected ovulation on the 11th December - so I'll POAS 14 days after that which is.........!!! So at this special time of year, I am putting it all in God's hands and just trying to chill out!

Wow! What a neat thing for your friend to do. I bet it felt good to release all of that tension and pain. *hugs* I'm so glad you had a friend that knew just what to offer!

I'm going to pray for a Christmas miracle for you! You are right, it's all in God's hands and not much that we can do to affect things one way or the other. I know He's got a plan for us both and I pray that that plan means you getting your LO this cycle!!



struth said:


> Fluffette - :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get your Christmas bfp :thumbup:
> 
> Dodger - I have everything crossed for you and I'm hoping that your bean is super sticky and will be your Christmas miracle

Thank you!!! Me too! I believe that I was given this 2nd chance for a reason and I definitely believe in miracles! :)


----------



## snowflake9

Thank you so much for all your advice, you are very wise ladies. I met up with her and as you suggested told her how sorry I was and just let her talk. She's being incredibly brave but I can tell she's going through hell. She keeps saying she doesn't want to miss out on any parts of my pregnancy and wants me still to tell her everything but I've told her when she needs me to shut up she just needs to tell me. I still can't really believe it. 

Wow, dodger that is a really amazing story, I have everything crossed for a Christmas miracle for you :hugs:

Fluffette, I really hope you get your bfp, would be the best ever Christmas present :hugs:


----------



## struth

snowflake9 said:


> Thank you so much for all your advice, you are very wise ladies. I met up with her and as you suggested told her how sorry I was and just let her talk. She's being incredibly brave but I can tell she's going through hell. She keeps saying she doesn't want to miss out on any parts of my pregnancy and wants me still to tell her everything but I've told her when she needs me to shut up she just needs to tell me. I still can't really believe it.
> 
> Wow, dodger that is a really amazing story, I have everything crossed for a Christmas miracle for you :hugs:
> 
> Fluffette, I really hope you get your bfp, would be the best ever Christmas present :hugs:

Your sister sounds like an amazingly strong lady - and it also sounds like you have a great relationship with her too. Just keep those lines of communication open and she will really treasure having you there to talk to and to vent to. I didn't have that as we hadn't told anyone really and I really missed the chance to just talk and cry and hug someone who cared. It will help her no end. :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

AAAAAAAAAARG! I couldn't wait til Sunday and now I'm doing an "is there or isn't there" over a possible faint line that may or may not be there.

Why do we do it to ourselves?


----------



## Trishg21

fluffette said:


> Well my temps are still high - trying not to read too much into that - FF friend detected ovulation on the 11th December - so I'll POAS 14 days after that which is.........!!! So at this special time of year, I am putting it all in God's hands and just trying to chill out!

It is so hard to wait during that time! I hope Santa brings you an awesome gift this year!



dodgercpkl said:


> I had my first experience with morning sickness yesterday as well as backaches for the last couple of days, and all of that is just adding to my sense of well being. It makes me feel like there is a living baby in there that's healthy and growing and having fun with mommy's body! :)

That sounds good! :thumbup: It would totally reassure me too. Grow little bean grow!


----------



## struth

Fluffette - I'm a nightmare too. I always test too early and then spend far too long standing at the window with my IC trying to work out whether it is a line or the strip! Do you have an update for us today? I hope you have some good news for us :hugs:

Dodger - did you get your hcg results? I'm hoping for good news :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

No real update, there definitely is a line there, and it _looks _pink so we think it's a faint positive rather than an evap line, but we could be clutching at straws. I had some spotting last night, but it's not turned into a period, and I've not had any PMS symptoms like the cramps I would normally be getting around now if I was due my period....

Not testing again until Christmas Eve.


----------



## snowflake9

fluffette said:


> No real update, there definitely is a line there, and it _looks _pink so we think it's a faint positive rather than an evap line, but we could be clutching at straws. I had some spotting last night, but it's not turned into a period, and I've not had any PMS symptoms like the cramps I would normally be getting around now if I was due my period....
> 
> Not testing again until Christmas Eve.

Has DH had a look at it as well? If you both think there's pink line then I would reckon you're right. Hope the spotting stops and you get a lovely strong second line on Christmas Eve, that would just be the most amazing Christmas pressie ever! :hugs:


----------



## struth

Oh Fluffette - I hope this is it for you. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## MrsReiver

Yup, DH looked at it when he came in from work, and he agrees there's a line there, but it had been about 2 hours from when I did it to him looking at it.

I really really hope it's a faint positive. I've put the test in the bin to stop me squinting at it!


----------



## struth

You are stronger than me - I still have all mine sellotaped to a piece of paper!! Looking back , there was a faint line at 9dpo but I couldn't tell for sure until I got one of those early predictor tests at 10dpo...

I so hope that you see a lovely pink line on Christmas Eve - it would be a wonderful end to your year x


----------



## MrsReiver

I really really really hope so too! I will of course be straight on here to tell you all as soon as I know!


----------



## dodgercpkl

fluffette said:


> AAAAAAAAAARG! I couldn't wait til Sunday and now I'm doing an "is there or isn't there" over a possible faint line that may or may not be there.
> 
> Why do we do it to ourselves?

Because we wanna know! lol I can't tell you how many times I've gotten myself into awkward positions to try and get the best light possible just in case I might see a line. 



struth said:


> Dodger - did you get your hcg results? I'm hoping for good news :hugs:

I did! They went up from 72 to 111 and I did another blood test yesterday (should get the results any time now, just waiting for the call) and I am scheduled for an u/s tomorrow morning! I'm so excited about that! :)



fluffette said:


> No real update, there definitely is a line there, and it _looks _pink so we think it's a faint positive rather than an evap line, but we could be clutching at straws. I had some spotting last night, but it's not turned into a period, and I've not had any PMS symptoms like the cramps I would normally be getting around now if I was due my period....
> 
> Not testing again until Christmas Eve.

That sounds an awful lot like what I got on my first bfp! The spotting could so easily be implantation bleeding/spotting too. I can't believe how strong you are being to not test! When I got my first "OMG I see a line but it's barely there is it real?" test, I tested again that afternoon! lol I'm so wishing for this to be a bfp for you!!!!


----------



## MrsReiver

Temperature has dropped to below the coverline, but I've been feeling distinctly sicky all day so not sure what to think....


----------



## dodgercpkl

It could be because you are sicky feeling. Could be just a random temp. I think the important thing is whether it stays below or not. Fingers crossed for you!

My test results from Monday's blood test came back and I'm now up to 198! I seem to be doubling at a rate of every 96 hours. I'm so excited (and I'll admit a little nervous) about today's ultrasound! I'm so hoping that we'll get something to show conclusively that there is a living growing baby in me, but I also know that odds are pretty good with my low numbers that we'll only see a gestational sac for the moment. Oh well. Whatever we see, it will be so nice to have my first scan done! :)


----------



## MrsReiver

That all sounds really positive Dodger! Hoping for good news from your US. I hope you don't have too long before your scan? I would be wearing a hole in the carpet from pacing!


----------



## struth

Dodger - that does sound positive. I hope that your scan goes well. Keep us posted hon x

Fluffette - I tried to look at your chart but your link doesn't work for some reason? If you had spotting and a temp dip below the cover line, it could be implantation but that wouldn't explain your tests as you can't have a positive test until after implantation :shrug: Check out my chart - I had a temp dive on 9dpo below the cover line and then a bfp the following day....! I have my FX for you x


----------



## MrsReiver

My temp dipped the same day I did the test - it just took me ages to get round to checking the thermometer and putting the data into FF. Just had a look at your chart and it looks the same kind of patter that I've got at the moment. We'll just have to wait and see. It ain't over until AF turns up eh? lol

Dodger - hope you are seeing your little beanie's heart beating strongly right now xx


----------



## struth

Hmmm.... I now see my chart when I click on your ticker!! Would love to see your chart. I'm hoping for a lovely temp rise again tomorrow for you hon x


----------



## MrsReiver

Try it now?

Lol and when I said "same kind of pattern" I did mean _vaguely _the same.


----------



## struth

I see it! And I see what you mean about similar. We both have the double dip!

I hope that you get a temp rise tomorrow honey x


----------



## dodgercpkl

I don't really have much to report. The u/s was uncomfortable bordering on unpleasant and I have no official word from either the tech or my OB. I have the unofficial word from the doctor's assistant that nothing was found. 

Honestly? That doesn't tell me that it's bad, that just tells me that nothing showed up. Maybe I'm thinking this wrong, but I don't think I've read anything about blighted ovum's without even a sac being seen on u/s. I guess one thing it COULD mean is a chemical pregnancy? I don't know. It will *likely* be a couple of weeks before I get the official word on it due to the holidays.

Regardless of anything, I don't think this was conclusive. I think it warrants further monitoring and probably at some point another u/s. Anton and I had decided going into this that even if we got actual 'proof' that it is a blighted ovum, that we'd want at least several more weeks of monitoring and another u/s or 2 before we'd be convinced that it truly wasn't viable. 

Today's test honestly made me feel like I'm more in limbo then ever before. Maybe I'm in denial? What do you ladies think?


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Dodger I am so sorry you've not had anything conclusive, it must be awful. I don't really have any words of wisdom, though as far as I know a blighted ovum needs a sac doesn't it? :hugs::hugs:

I will keep you in prayer.

Temp is again above coverline, so who knows what's going on.


----------



## MrsReiver

We have made an executive decision not to test again until Tuesday. I don't want Christmas spoiled by a BFN and Boxing Day is spent at my parents' house and is stressful enough as it is! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsReiver

AF arrived.


----------



## dodgercpkl

fluffette said:


> AF arrived.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry: Damn witch. :(


----------



## struth

Awww - so sorry to hear that Fluffette :hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

dodgercpkl said:


> I don't really have much to report. The u/s was uncomfortable bordering on unpleasant and I have no official word from either the tech or my OB. I have the unofficial word from the doctor's assistant that nothing was found.
> 
> Honestly? That doesn't tell me that it's bad, that just tells me that nothing showed up. Maybe I'm thinking this wrong, but I don't think I've read anything about blighted ovum's without even a sac being seen on u/s. I guess one thing it COULD mean is a chemical pregnancy? I don't know. It will *likely* be a couple of weeks before I get the official word on it due to the holidays.
> 
> Regardless of anything, I don't think this was conclusive. I think it warrants further monitoring and probably at some point another u/s. Anton and I had decided going into this that even if we got actual 'proof' that it is a blighted ovum, that we'd want at least several more weeks of monitoring and another u/s or 2 before we'd be convinced that it truly wasn't viable.
> 
> Today's test honestly made me feel like I'm more in limbo then ever before. Maybe I'm in denial? What do you ladies think?

Aw hun I am sorry that you have to deal with all the uncertainty. :hugs:



fluffette said:


> AF arrived.

I'm sorry fluffette :hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

Happy New Year everyone! Just so you know I officially have declared this the year of the baby! 

I got a great New Years Eve present...AF! I know that is usually not exciting but this is the first time in 12 months that my period has started on its own with any medical intervention. I'm choosing to believe that this is a sign of good things to come this year.

I also got a second opinion from a different specialist and he started me on metformin to hopefully regulate my cycles (yay!) and then as soon as these blasted cysts are gone we are going to try Femara. SO excited! :happydance:

Hope everyone else had a good new year. Remember it is the year of the baby so we all are going to have good things happen to us this year!


----------



## snowflake9

Happy New Year ladies!

Sorry the witch got you fluffette and esp on xmas eve :hugs:

Good sign that af showed up of it's on accord trishg and sounds like a great new plan of action. Love the idea of 2012 being the year of the baby for everyone!


----------



## Reba

Trishg21 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Just so you know I officially have declared this the year of the baby!
> 
> I got a great New Years Eve present...AF! I know that is usually not exciting but this is the first time in 12 months that my period has started on its own with any medical intervention. I'm choosing to believe that this is a sign of good things to come this year.
> 
> I also got a second opinion from a different specialist and he started me on metformin to hopefully regulate my cycles (yay!) and then as soon as these blasted cysts are gone we are going to try Femara. SO excited! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else had a good new year. Remember it is the year of the baby so we all are going to have good things happen to us this year!

OMG Trish!!! Af showed up for me first time in 8 months and it came on it's own. 2012 is certainly going to be a great year. Especially since it started off with a natural af for both of us!!! :happydance: I can totally relate to having af come and being super excited by it. I was so excited I even told my brother :rofl:

Hope the metaform helps out! Good luck shrinking those cysts! :hugs:



snowflake9 said:


> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> Sorry the witch got you fluffette and esp on xmas eve :hugs:
> 
> Good sign that af showed up of it's on accord trishg and sounds like a great new plan of action. Love the idea of 2012 being the year of the baby for everyone!

I like "the year of the baby" as the slogan for the year :) 

Someone posted this picture in another thread and I just loved it. Never give up is my motto for this year.
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_lo085mMB6N1qlaa6wo1_500.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsReiver

Hey folks, The Year of the Baby. Love it. Feeling really optimistic about this year. Hopefully lots of good stuff ahead for all of us.

This cycle we aren't temping, monitoring CM, using OPK's and we haven't even worked out when we think I'm due to ov. It feels incredibly liberating.

We will just have to wait and see what happens!


----------



## MrsReiver

Woo Hoo! A lovely dose of thrush. Just what we didn't need.

Mother Nature really is a bitch sometimes.


----------



## Reba

oh dear :(

:hugs: hope it clears up soon Fluffette!


----------



## dodgercpkl

fluffette said:


> Woo Hoo! A lovely dose of thrush. Just what we didn't need.
> 
> Mother Nature really is a bitch sometimes.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

Rushed to the ER last night and had surgery to remove my right ovary. It was to 3x its normal size and had twisted 5 times, cutting off the blood supply. By the time they got in there it was too late to save it, it was black and dead. Feeling really sore from the surgery and empty inside.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Trishg21 said:


> Rushed to the ER last night and had surgery to remove my right ovary. It was to 3x its normal size and had twisted 5 times, cutting off the blood supply. By the time they got in there it was too late to save it, it was black and dead. Feeling really sore from the surgery and empty inside.

Oh Trish! I'm so sorry to hear what you had to go through. My thoughts and prayers for a smooth recovery both physically and mentally are very much with you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## struth

Oh Trish - I'm so sorry honey. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. My heart goes out to you. I hope that you have a super quick recovery - both physically and mentally. Loads of :hugs:


----------



## snowflake9

I'm so sorry Trish, what you've been through just sounds awful. Hope you have as speedy a recovery as possible and will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

Trishg21 so sorry to here your news. you are going through an awful time of it. I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Reba

Oh Trish :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your ovary :(
big big :hugs:


----------



## missangie

Trish, I am so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are feeling better! Enough with the bad news for you, you definitely deserve some good news


----------



## MrsReiver

Trish, I am so so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are being really gentle to yourself and giving yourself time to grieve. Take care xx


----------



## struth

How are you feeling Trish?


----------



## wanting2bemum

Hiya, 
I hope you don't mind me tagging on to this thread! I have been reading all the posts from the beginning over the last couple of days and I think that this is the right thread for me. So here is my story;
My DH and I decided that we were ready to TTC after being married two years. I stopped the pill in March 2011 after taking it for around 2yrs; (I used to tri-cycle the pill due to a diagnosis of probable endometriosis to elevate symptoms) I had a normal withdrawal bleed straight away and another 27 days later. Since then my cycle lengths have then been as follows, 44, 34, 36, 46, 26, 42, 40, 28. I know this is nowhere near as long as some of the cycle lengths I have seen on here (and for that I am very lucky) but by main concern is that from cycle date 14 to the next bleed (which obviously varies) I feel really rubbish, stomach ache, no energy, sick, sore breasts just generally unwell really...but no pregnancy. I saw my GP who referred me to a fertility consultant who sent DH for a SA which showed slightly low sperm count (14000 instead of 20000) and only 4% of normal shaped sperm. My DH has to have another SA done in April and for now is taking Well man conception, does anyone know if this is any good? I am also taking the pregnacare conception vitamins (again are these any good? if not what do you guys recommend?) I have been referred for a laparoscopy and dye test in April to see if there are any endometriosis patches and to check tubes etc. My questions are: are the vitamins any good? In you're opinion/s do you think my varying cycle lengths could be as a result of stopping the pill? (the doctor didnt seem to know) Also does anyone know if by having EWCM it definitely means I am ovulating? I did think about trying the ovulation kits but I have heard difference in opinions on how reliable they are so any advice would be gratefully appreciated. Sorry for sure a long babbling post I am new and haven't got to grips with all the acronyms. 
Thanks guys :hugs:

Oh and Trishg21 I am so sorry to see that you are going through such a tough time. I wish you a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Reba

EWCM does not mean that you are for sure ovulating... my body loves to produce EWCM and then not ovulate.

Prenatal vitamins are great to be taking. Good on your DH for also taking some vitamins.

The irregular cycle length could be due to the pill or it could be PCOS or any number of other things.

I'd recommend taking your basal body temperature (BBT) a great site for that can be found in my signature. Fertility Friend. Click on my chart with CD22 or whatever and it'll take you there. Feel free to check out my charts too they might be helpful. :shrug: 

Welcome and hope you get some answers soon!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Reba said:


> EWCM does not mean that you are for sure ovulating... my body loves to produce EWCM and then not ovulate.
> 
> Prenatal vitamins are great to be taking. Good on your DH for also taking some vitamins.
> 
> The irregular cycle length could be due to the pill or it could be PCOS or any number of other things.
> 
> I'd recommend taking your basal body temperature (BBT) a great site for that can be found in my signature. Fertility Friend. Click on my chart with CD22 or whatever and it'll take you there. Feel free to check out my charts too they might be helpful. :shrug:
> 
> Welcome and hope you get some answers soon!!

Agreed on all of this although I'm lucky and my body only seems to produce EWCM when I'm ovulating or close to it. 

I heartily agree on the temping. It's what's really helped to show me that I started ovulating (I wasn't for well over a year).

Going off the pill CAN affect women for up to a year afterwards (from what I've read), whether it's very long cycles, or just irregular ones, and it can easily be causing the other issues as well. Hormones are a pretty potent thing and just a slight imbalance throws everything off kilter. As Reba says, it could also be pcos. Typically though I think most ladies that find out they have pcos after going off the pill, had irregular cycles prior to going on the pill as well.


----------



## Amelia09

Haven't posted for a while as I started a new job and was busy with that but as the title says I haven't had an af in 169 days! I'm booked to see gynae in couple of weeks but something very strange for me happened last night and I would appreciate your views,

When I wiped last night there was red slimy discharge on the paper. This happened three times last night and this morning it was brown. Sorry for the details! It's gone now but does it mean anything?? I felt as if my af was coming.

Last time we bd'd was 18 days ago - could it be implantation, am probably clutching at straws here


----------



## Reba

It could be af coming or it could be ovulation it could also be break through bleeding since you haven't had an af in 169 days :shrug: no idea but I hope it's a positive sign!!!


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> How are you feeling Trish?

I'm doing much better thanks! I had my 2 week follow up today and I seem to be healing well. My doctor has assured me that I still have a good chance of conceiving (if we could just get me to ovulate!) and basically that the ovary that is still there will take over and will stimulate the eggs. 

I actually think I O'd on my own last week which will be the 2nd month in a row w/o meds! (It was also the 2nd month that we've been banned from BDing though) so I am hoping that maybe my body is starting to regulate. I'm going to see a endocrinologist rather than a fertility specialist and see if we can get me regulated rather than jumping right back into fertility meds. We are a little nervous to try that stuff again. 

Thank you all for all your kind words and thoughts!


----------



## MrsReiver

AF arrived again this morning. 

Beginning to put things together and form an idea of my own of what might be going on. My luteal phase is generally between 10 or 11 days and I have had pink watery spotting 4 days before the witch in every cycle since the m/c. So this all points to a luteal phase defect caused by low progesterone, which can be a contributing factor in early miscarriages - it also fits with my blood tests last March which showed my progesterone levels were low. Made a GP's appointment with my favourite GP next Friday and will go to see her clutching the information I've found. Fortunately I know she will read it and listen to my opinion! 

Trish I am so glad to hear from you, and you are sounding really positive with a clear plan of action. When do you see the endo? All the best xx


----------



## Reba

:hugs: to all
Thanks for the update Trish :flower:
Sorry to hear Fluffette I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## luvmykids0810

Hey ladies. I was on the pill in november, and stopped mid pack in december. Af showed 12/10/11 i didnt O til CD31. Today i started af all on my own which would make me have a 49 day cycle. Im not charting or using opks this cycle. Im going to let whatever happens happen. Dh is a sex machine anyway so if we hit that eggy we hit it. Ive had several ttc readings and they all said a baby this yr. So if its meant to be so be it. I just wanted to introduce myself and say hello.


----------



## struth

Trish - so glad to hear from you and to hear that you are feeling more positive than you were. My thoughts are with you and I hope that you continue to recover well and that those ovulations continue when you are no longer banned! 

Fluffette - sorry to hear that AF got you again. I hope that your dr listens and sorts something out for you. What are you hoping to come away with? Just as a bit of encouragement - I spotted from 7/8dpo every cycle but managed to conceive three times. It IS possible honey :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

Reba said:


> It could be af coming or it could be ovulation it could also be break through bleeding since you haven't had an af in 169 days :shrug: no idea but I hope it's a positive sign!!!

Hi still no af. I gave in an test but surprise surprise BFN. Not shocked really, I hope it a good sign that my af is starting to come on again. I've app with gynae in two weeks time (waiting for 3 months), I'm afraid that they'll do nothing. All they told me to bring was a urine sample, no mention of scans. Does anyone think they'll do anything examination wise?? Would love to know what to expect


----------



## MrsReiver

struth said:


> Fluffette - sorry to hear that AF got you again. I hope that your dr listens and sorts something out for you. What are you hoping to come away with? Just as a bit of encouragement - I spotted from 7/8dpo every cycle but managed to conceive three times. It IS possible honey :hugs:

Aww thank you - that does give me hope.

As for what I want out the GP's appointment, when we saw her after the mc and talked about my cycle she told us that if it carried on at 5 weeks at a time we were to go back. I'm not sure what help she's going to give us - but she seemed positive that my cycle could be whipped into behaving pretty easily. I am really really lucky to have such a lovely, understanding GP - I can imagine not all docs would refer to gynae simply for having a 5 week cycle or a short luteal phase. I imagine the first step would be to repeat the blood work I had done in March to find out if my progesterone levels have remained low.


----------



## MrsReiver

Awesome appointment with my simply wonderful GP. She agrees that my symptoms suggest low levels of progesterone so I have an appointment in 2 weeks to have blood taken and have to have it taken again 7 days after that. Hopefully the hormones will inform us whether I am "ovulating convincingly" which made me chuckle!

Keeping up the walking - am walking from our house to my husband's work 4 miles away 3 times a week arriving just in time for him to give me a lift back. That's got to be helping. 

I feel so positive about things today, long may this feeling continue.


----------



## Reba

yay glad you had a good appt - hope you can get some help after the progesterone tests come back!


----------



## Heidi

:wave: Hey ladies hope your all doing ok. 
I've just had a 104 days cycle! so glad to be back on a fresh cycle now!

Hope to see lots of BFP in this thread this year :hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

fluffette said:


> Awesome appointment with my simply wonderful GP. She agrees that my symptoms suggest low levels of progesterone so I have an appointment in 2 weeks to have blood taken and have to have it taken again 7 days after that. Hopefully the hormones will inform us whether I am "ovulating convincingly" which made me chuckle!
> 
> Keeping up the walking - am walking from our house to my husband's work 4 miles away 3 times a week arriving just in time for him to give me a lift back. That's got to be helping.
> 
> I feel so positive about things today, long may this feeling continue.

Glad you are feeling so good! Hopefully they can get those hormones under control for you!



Heidi said:


> :wave: Hey ladies hope your all doing ok.
> I've just had a 104 days cycle! so glad to be back on a fresh cycle now!
> 
> Hope to see lots of BFP in this thread this year :hugs:

Congrats! I know that feeling is a huge weight off your shoulders.


----------



## Reba

On to another cycle for me. OMG a natural cycle only my second in 9 months!! I even have a confirmed ovulation. It's just too bad I have to wait on TTC now until I've had surgery :(


----------



## Amelia09

Heidi said:


> :wave: Hey ladies hope your all doing ok.
> I've just had a 104 days cycle! so glad to be back on a fresh cycle now!
> 
> Hope to see lots of BFP in this thread this year :hugs:

Hi am currently on 181!!!!


----------



## Amelia09

Hi I've finally my appointment with a gynae dr on Tuesday (waiting for over 3 months), I petrified that she'll do nothing and just tell me to wait a year...we've been ttc since august I came off the pill and bleed a few days later. I am now on 181 and still no af. however last Tues when I wiped on three different occasions there was some blood on the tissue. I actually felt like I was getting my af and then it went again. Does that count as an af?? Am soooooooo fed up with the whole thing.

I have to take a urine sample with me and that it. I'm hoping they'll give me some med to help bring on af, as you can't get your 21 day bloods done without af?? right??

Say a prayer for me, I just hope they'll do something.


----------



## struth

fluffette said:


> Awesome appointment with my simply wonderful GP. She agrees that my symptoms suggest low levels of progesterone so I have an appointment in 2 weeks to have blood taken and have to have it taken again 7 days after that. Hopefully the hormones will inform us whether I am "ovulating convincingly" which made me chuckle!
> 
> Keeping up the walking - am walking from our house to my husband's work 4 miles away 3 times a week arriving just in time for him to give me a lift back. That's got to be helping.
> 
> I feel so positive about things today, long may this feeling continue.

Glad the appointment went well and that you are feeling positive. Bring on those tests and some progesterone!! Keep us posted as to how the tests go x



Heidi said:


> :wave: Hey ladies hope your all doing ok.
> I've just had a 104 days cycle! so glad to be back on a fresh cycle now!
> 
> Hope to see lots of BFP in this thread this year :hugs:

It feels good to get back to CD1 doesn't it? I hope your cycle is much shorter this time x



Reba said:


> On to another cycle for me. OMG a natural cycle only my second in 9 months!! I even have a confirmed ovulation. It's just too bad I have to wait on TTC now until I've had surgery :(

:hugs: love it x



Amelia09 said:


> Hi I've finally my appointment with a gynae dr on Tuesday (waiting for over 3 months), I petrified that she'll do nothing and just tell me to wait a year...we've been ttc since august I came off the pill and bleed a few days later. I am now on 181 and still no af. however last Tues when I wiped on three different occasions there was some blood on the tissue. I actually felt like I was getting my af and then it went again. Does that count as an af?? Am soooooooo fed up with the whole thing.
> 
> I have to take a urine sample with me and that it. I'm hoping they'll give me some med to help bring on af, as you can't get your 21 day bloods done without af?? right??
> 
> Say a prayer for me, I just hope they'll do something.

GL - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Let us know how you got on. I wonder whether your spotting was ovulation (some ladies do spot at ovulation) or perhaps it was break through bleeding? I would think that the gynae has to take notice with such a long cycle. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Amelia09

Thank you for replying , looking forward to getting tomorrow over with and hoping some news to help me progress.


----------



## Reba

Yes keep us updated on how it goes tomorrow!

I had random spotting that led to nothing this summer. It's so frustrating isn't it? I ended up getting Provera (progesterone) to help induce periods every two months. That's the only reason why I had periods at all until last month. :grr: I feel your pain.


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia - I have everything crossed that today goes well. I think they'd make you wait a year if you hadn't conceived but were having regular periods. Because your cycles are sooooo long I think they will have to sit up and listen.

That timing just sucks, but it's still good news. 

Heidi - happy New Cycle!! I hope it's much, much shorter than your last one.

Struth - how you keeping hun?

x


----------



## mouse12

Hello everyone!!!! Remember me? The neurotic mouse that asks the silly questions!!

Well I decided to try and take a break from everything as it was literally consuming my thoughts and my hubby banished me from reading things. Did me the world of good to be honest as I'm much more relaxed now. So, since I was last here Ive had quite a few blood tests and a scan - all came back fine, ovaries were fine etc, but still no af and currently on CD 188 (think Im just ahead of you Ameila). I went to the fertility clinic last week and the doc has said given all the results and my history of being slightly underweight (although Im not now) she still thinks af may return to normal naturally, so doesnt want to push me down the fertility route just yet. So, I did to maintain my current weight (or put on a teeny bit) for a couple more months. I have an appointment in April to reassess and if theres no af by then I think it'll be clomid for me.

Looks like you guys have been through quite a lot since I was last here and I have been keeping an eye on everyone. Its lovely to see everyone still keeps in touch and supports each other, and I sincerely hope 2012 is the year for all of us.


----------



## Reba

:hi: Mouse! 

DH and I are thinking that we'll try the natural route since I've actually had two cycles now. We'll see what happens :)

I agree I hope 2012 is the year of the baby for us all!


----------



## gemmybean

Hiya this is my second cycle of the pill and I'm currently on cd 143, which not only sucks but is also stressing me out big time. I had a scan yesterday to look for cysts on the ovaries, and I alo have my fifth and final progesterone check, all of which have been level 2, with no ovulation so far. 
My doctor has told me that she wants to see me in March for northiserone and possibly Clomid, but my.oh has to go for a sa first. 
I've read a fee of the posts here and the three ladies who have had similarly long cycles, I was wondering if there was anything that you have triee which helped bring af, and also do any of you have pcos???? I just feel so annoyed with the whole ttc process, but I'm on a but of a break at the mo, so hopefully i can get my cycles sorted by the time we are ready to try again


----------



## MrsReiver

I'm just on a flying visit, and no doubt someone will come along with a more thorough answer later - but off the top of my head Vit. C, Angus Castus and Soy Isoflavones are supplements worth exploring. 

The big thing for me that kick started ovulation was losing weight - although that only works if you're overweight to start with! lol

Good luck xx


----------



## Amelia09

Hi thanks everyone for posting, the people here are so supportive. This is the update........ Had gynae appointment on Monday the dr was very nice and genuinely concerned with the fact that I have no af in 6 months so he said the following will happen. he's given me tablets to take for 8 days to bring on my af then when I get my af (fingers crossed) I've to go to drs to get bloods done on 3rd, 21st and 24th days of my cycles!! I also have to get a glucose test done and he's ordered a pelvic ultrasound. Has any of you ladies got that done, is it awful sore?? The gynae reckons it be at least 2 months before am back with him but at least the ball is rolling. He does think I've pco but wants scan to be sure. If I have it I have it, plenty of women get preggers!! So bring it on. 

Hubbie and I going away for a few days next week so Ill leave the tablets til when I get home.


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Hello everyone!!!! Remember me? The neurotic mouse that asks the silly questions!!
> 
> Well I decided to try and take a break from everything as it was literally consuming my thoughts and my hubby banished me from reading things. Did me the world of good to be honest as I'm much more relaxed now. So, since I was last here Ive had quite a few blood tests and a scan - all came back fine, ovaries were fine etc, but still no af and currently on CD 188 (think Im just ahead of you Ameila). I went to the fertility clinic last week and the doc has said given all the results and my history of being slightly underweight (although Im not now) she still thinks af may return to normal naturally, so doesnt want to push me down the fertility route just yet. So, I did to maintain my current weight (or put on a teeny bit) for a couple more months. I have an appointment in April to reassess and if theres no af by then I think it'll be clomid for me.
> 
> Looks like you guys have been through quite a lot since I was last here and I have been keeping an eye on everyone. Its lovely to see everyone still keeps in touch and supports each other, and I sincerely hope 2012 is the year for all of us.


Hi mouse12 I can't believe someone else has mental cycles too. Our cycles are pretty much the same!! Am CD 185 today!! It's so frustrating and can be so stressful.


----------



## mouse12

Amelia09 said:


> mouse12 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!!! Remember me? The neurotic mouse that asks the silly questions!!
> 
> Well I decided to try and take a break from everything as it was literally consuming my thoughts and my hubby banished me from reading things. Did me the world of good to be honest as I'm much more relaxed now. So, since I was last here Ive had quite a few blood tests and a scan - all came back fine, ovaries were fine etc, but still no af and currently on CD 188 (think Im just ahead of you Ameila). I went to the fertility clinic last week and the doc has said given all the results and my history of being slightly underweight (although Im not now) she still thinks af may return to normal naturally, so doesnt want to push me down the fertility route just yet. So, I did to maintain my current weight (or put on a teeny bit) for a couple more months. I have an appointment in April to reassess and if theres no af by then I think it'll be clomid for me.
> 
> Looks like you guys have been through quite a lot since I was last here and I have been keeping an eye on everyone. Its lovely to see everyone still keeps in touch and supports each other, and I sincerely hope 2012 is the year for all of us.
> 
> 
> Hi mouse12 I can't believe someone else has mental cycles too. Our cycles are pretty much the same!! Am CD 185 today!! It's so frustrating and can be so stressful.Click to expand...

Well I haven't had a period since coming off the pill, only my withdrawal bleed which started 28 July. Have u had one since coming off birth control? I had a tranvaginal scan (no idea if that's the same as what you'll be having) and tbhbit was fine-not pleasant but not painful or anything. What tablets has the doc put you on?


----------



## MrsReiver

Hi Amelia - I bet it feels so good to be "in the system" and feel like something is being done to help you.

I imagine your scan will be both external and internal, external is fine although is normally done with a full bladder to shift things around to get a good look at your uterus. That can be a bit uncomfortable. I have to get internal scans done instead of external ones in early pregnancy as I have a tilted uterus so external scans can't see anything. It's not exactly pleasant it's slightly less uncomfortable than a smear - but it doesn't hurt or anything. 

All the best x


----------



## Reba

I actually prefer the internal scans over the external ones because I don't have to have the full bladder which can actually be painful for me! 

The only thing that I found that helped me ovulated and have a natural cycle was losing weight. I was even on Clomid and it didn't work. Like Fluffette said though it only works if you are overweight. I've lost 15lbs so far and have had my first cycle in 8 months in Jan followed by one in Feb. It works!


----------



## Trishg21

gemmybean said:


> Hiya this is my second cycle of the pill and I'm currently on cd 143, which not only sucks but is also stressing me out big time. I had a scan yesterday to look for cysts on the ovaries, and I alo have my fifth and final progesterone check, all of which have been level 2, with no ovulation so far.
> My doctor has told me that she wants to see me in March for northiserone and possibly Clomid, but my.oh has to go for a sa first.
> I've read a fee of the posts here and the three ladies who have had similarly long cycles, I was wondering if there was anything that you have triee which helped bring af, and also do any of you have pcos???? I just feel so annoyed with the whole ttc process, but I'm on a but of a break at the mo, so hopefully i can get my cycles sorted by the time we are ready to try again


Hi sweetie, welcome to the thread!

I have PCOS as well. When I first came off BC I went 107 days without a cycle. Chances are that at this amount of time you are not going to ovulate. The egg would just be too old. You doctor should be putting you on Provera to start a new cycle. I have never found any vitamins that will bring AF on. You really need to be put on Provera. 

Clomid can be very helpful. You do definitely want to make sure that your DH has a SA first so that if *knock on wood* there is something wrong on his end that you sort that out first. You can only be on clomid for a limited amount of cycles (usually 6) because it can have a negative effect if taken for too long.

I am also going to stress that if you do go on clomid, make sure you are monitored correctly. I say this not to scare you but because I really believe it is important. I went on clomid and it caused large cysts. One burst and landed me in the ER. A month later my ovary still hadn't recovered and I ended up having to have it removed. 

Again I don't want to scare you, what happened to me is rare. But when on Clomid I would insist on scans to make sure that there are no cysts that could cause issues.

I've known a lot of people who have gotten pregnant on clomid. Another thing you can do to try to regulate your cycles is to go on metformin. It is actually a drug for diabetics and it helps you process insulin, but it can help woman with PCOS have more regular cycles. I have ovulated the past 2 cycles on my own and I credit metformin and getting rid of the sick ovary.

Wow I feel like I am writing a novel here lol. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask! :hugs:


----------



## gemmybean

fluffette said:


> I'm just on a flying visit, and no doubt someone will come along with a more thorough answer later - but off the top of my head Vit. C, Angus Castus and Soy Isoflavones are supplements worth exploring.
> 
> The big thing for me that kick started ovulation was losing weight - although that only works if you're overweight to start with! lol
> 
> Good luck xx

Hiya thanks for the reply, I might give agnus castus another go then, I tried it before but it didn't really hel much, now all the blood tests and things are finally over with I shall give it a go and hopefully it will work. I am slightly overweight, so I am already on slimming world to try and shift it - ive heard other people say that it has helped them so hopefully it will help me as well


----------



## snowflake9

Hi gemmybean, just wanted to pop in to let you know there is hope even with horribly long cycles.......I ov'd & conceived on cd 100 of my third cycle off the pill and I'm now 21 wks pregnant! 

I also have a colleague at work (who has pcos) who conceived (accidentally!) having not had a period for almost 18 months before that. I know it's incredibly frustrating but please don't give up hope, it can happen! :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

Hi our cycles seem to be pretty much the same. I only had withdrawal bleed and bit of spotting for an hour two weeks ago and thats it. The dr has given primlut to bring on af. Hope it works


----------



## Amelia09

I'm just not going to think about what they'll be doing cos it'll only put me off. There's so many names and terms of things pelvic scan, pelvic ultrasound, transvaginal scan, external, internal.Are they all pretty much the same??


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia09 said:


> I'm just not going to think about what they'll be doing cos it'll only put me off. There's so many names and terms of things pelvic scan, pelvic ultrasound, transvaginal scan, external, internal.Are they all pretty much the same??

Whoooops! Thought I'd replied to this. Sorry.

Yeah I think they are pretty much the same thing.

First blood test was taken today and I was a very brave little soldier (terrified of needles) there's some other bits and bobs that I want to share with you all but am waiting to see if the powers that be will let me change my name. I'm very "google-able" at the moment and there are things I'd rather keep from most IRL and some online buddies.


----------



## Amelia09

Well folks I started taking the medication today to bring on af!! I'm dreading it coming and looking forward to it. I'll be like an anti-christ. Imagine no af in 193 days!! My hubbie reckons he's going to move out when it does arrive. He is joking of course


----------



## Heidi

^^Mine Af was surprising light when i took the tablets, i expected it to be evil. Roll on your next cycle :D


----------



## MrsReiver

Yeah when mine finally rolled round after 100+ days it wasn't heavy - I'd had visions of the lining building up over all that time but apparently it doesn't happen like that.


----------



## Reba

Yes I found that af was quite light after taking the tablets as well. 
My PMS was actually worse this last cycle than with the tablet cycles. I also had the heaviest period since high school. The tablets are sort of like a pill af I found.

C'mon next cycle bring Amelia an ov!!!


----------



## Heidi

fluffette said:


> Yeah when mine finally rolled round after 100+ days it wasn't heavy - I'd had visions of the lining building up over all that time but apparently it doesn't happen like that.

Yup i felt the same tlast cycle after af arrive on cd104 i was so dreading it!:dohh:


----------



## Amelia09

Be great if I do ov, at least then am in with an actual chance of conceiving


----------



## Amelia09

I was dreading af but now from reading all your posts, | don't think it'll be that bad. Don't like getting bloods done though


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh neither do I Amelia! I had to leave our 7 yo with the neighbour on Friday so lovely hubby could hold my hand. Luckily it was with an experienced practice nurse and totally pain free - the worst bit is the patch where she put the micropore tape afterwards because I'm allergic - apparently.

I just grit my teeth, talk about the weather, and think baby thoughts!

Arg, I really wish my name change would come through.


----------



## Reba

your name change?
In real life or on the forums?

If you're changing your name on the forums tell us so we don't get lost wondering who is talking to us :)


----------



## MrsReiver

Hee hee in the forums Reba - I've realised I'm fairly easy to track down by real-life friends who know my username (I use this id for a lot of things) and most of them know nothing of the miscarriage, or that we're trying to conceive. 

Over the last couple of weeks DH and I have made some really exciting plans that I am bursting to share with my lovely anonymous friends on here beacuse I can't tell anyone IRL! So I want to change my name (to MrsReiver) so I can spill all the beans without real life buddies tracking me down. I think if I do get the name change from the B&B powers that be, all my old posts will change name so you'll not be left wondering where I've gone. Honest.

Mind you I've built this news up so much you'll all be positively let down when I do tell you!


----------



## Reba

I totally understand. I purposefully chose a name I don't use anywhere else so that people couldn't find me. :haha:

:hugs:

Can't wait to hear the news :)


----------



## MrsReiver

Arg! So in December, AF was due on Christmas Day and arrived Christmas Eve.

This time, AF is due on my BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Amelia09

On day 4 of taking Primolut N to bring on af so doctors can take bloods and am finding the side effects really bad. I have a constant headache and my mood swings are awful. I dont know if I can stick 4 more days of this


----------



## Amelia09

God these tablets are playing havoc to my mood and general well being. I couldn't even talk to my husband this morning when we were getting for work.


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Amelia, I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it. Just take it easy, eat as much chocolate as you can and imagine the joy of your BFP and holding a tiny baby.

Possible TMI ahead:

So I'm on day 24, AF due day 35 and have brown smears when I wipe so don't know what this, they are accompanied by aching cramps so not hugely pleasant.


----------



## Reba

Yea I had brown smears and cramps... then nothing came of it :grr:

:shrug:

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. If it helps... now that you mention it I had headaches too but have since forgotten :thumbup:


----------



## MrsReiver

Yaaaaay!!!

Maybe I don't want to tell you my news now..... :happydance:


----------



## Reba

but... but... you have to!!! haha


----------



## MrsReiver

It's not hugely exciting, well it is to me and I just want to be able to share it.

I grew up in a family that fostered - my parents had their biological kids, adopted a couple of kids, then started fostrering.

It's something I've always wanted to do, but the other half wasn't keen, mainly because whenever we visited my parents the house was mobbed and really chaotic.

However over the last year he's really mellowed and chilled out, I think it's because he's finished his professional exams and has a lot less stress at work. A couple of months ago he mentioned fostering and said he'd be interested in considering it. I didn't get too excited in case he changed his mind. 

A couple of weeks ago the council Mum and Dad foster for were having an open day, I spoke to Mum about it and thought I'd go along to get some information. Two days before the open day Hubby says he will come with me. On the day we sat down and had a really long chat with a social worker to discuss the application process and the children who need foster care. We came away from it, went to KFC and had a really really long conversation. 

The upshot of it all is that we've agreed to go ahead with the application to foster, and to concentrate on looking after newborn babies withdrawing from heroin and other drugs. 

The plan is to move somewhere bigger, have our own baby and then apply with the aim to start fostering when our next baby is 12-18 months. I'll probably give up my own self employed business when I take maternity leave, and then foster full time. 

I am so unbelievably excited about it all and it's give me something to focus on that isn't TTC.


----------



## MrsReiver

Hee hee - am talking to myself!

AF would seem to be here about 9 days early, bloody typical as bloods are being taking according to my last 3 cycles. Not sure how this is going to influence the tests....


----------



## Trishg21

MrsReiver said:


> It's not hugely exciting, well it is to me and I just want to be able to share it.
> 
> I grew up in a family that fostered - my parents had their biological kids, adopted a couple of kids, then started fostrering.
> 
> It's something I've always wanted to do, but the other half wasn't keen, mainly because whenever we visited my parents the house was mobbed and really chaotic.
> 
> However over the last year he's really mellowed and chilled out, I think it's because he's finished his professional exams and has a lot less stress at work. A couple of months ago he mentioned fostering and said he'd be interested in considering it. I didn't get too excited in case he changed his mind.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the council Mum and Dad foster for were having an open day, I spoke to Mum about it and thought I'd go along to get some information. Two days before the open day Hubby says he will come with me. On the day we sat down and had a really long chat with a social worker to discuss the application process and the children who need foster care. We came away from it, went to KFC and had a really really long conversation.
> 
> The upshot of it all is that we've agreed to go ahead with the application to foster, and to concentrate on looking after newborn babies withdrawing from heroin and other drugs.
> 
> The plan is to move somewhere bigger, have our own baby and then apply with the aim to start fostering when our next baby is 12-18 months. I'll probably give up my own self employed business when I take maternity leave, and then foster full time.
> 
> I am so unbelievably excited about it all and it's give me something to focus on that isn't TTC.

YAY! That sounds amazing! I can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## Amelia09

Sounds so exciting looking forward to hearing on all your plans


----------



## Amelia09

Lasrt day of meds to bring on af. I hope it comes now. Dr says 2-4 days after finishing the meds af should come. :wacko:


----------



## Reba

Reiver Looking forward to hearing about your plans and how they are shaping up!!
Good luck with the blood work sucks when af doesn't play ball


Good luck Amelia!!


----------



## MrsReiver

Thanks ladies, Amelia I really hope AF arrives soon!

Had a wee read of the notes I made after the GP's appointment and it's all good for the tests - the bloods should be taken 7 days after OV, so she'd booked them in for day 21 and 28 to accomodate a 4 week as well as a 5 week cycle.

I love my GP, I really do. She's getting a MASSIVE bunch of flowers when we have ou little bubba!


----------



## gemmybean

Just wanted to say that my af has finally arrived, after 163 days I'm finally back on cd 2. I can't tell you how much or a relief it is yey. Typically it arrived days before I was due to go to the drs for the pill tht brings af on, but never mind


----------



## Amelia09

gemmybean said:


> Just wanted to say that my af has finally arrived, after 163 days I'm finally back on cd 2. I can't tell you how much or a relief it is yey. Typically it arrived days before I was due to go to the drs for the pill tht brings af on, but never mind

Hi thats great af has arrived. I have just finished taking meds to bring on af. Am currently CD 202!!! I think I should get a prize for the longest cycle.


----------



## gemmybean

Wow 202, i thought i would be in the running for the longest cycle lol. My dr thought i had pcos as well due to a slightly higher than normal tesosterone level. I had the scan at the hospital though, and was told there that i didnt have any sign of any cysts on my ovaries. So im hoping im in the clear. Im supposed to be getting clomid next week when i go to the drs, but i think i might try on my own for this cycle at least and see how i get on. I can only hope that tis cycle will be relatively normal lol. Its werid being back at cd 2 again, though i keep thinking its not right.


----------



## Amelia09

Hi I finished my meds on Frid. It says af should arrive 2-3 days after.This is day 3 and there is still no af!! What should I do?? Any advice? CD 203 today and TOTALLY fed up with this ttc


----------



## Heidi

^ which Meds are you taking? The stuff i was on took AF about 4-5 days to arrive so fx'd it will show in the next day or two x


----------



## MrsReiver

Sorry I can't help Amelia - I know nothing about these meds but I really hope AF arrives.

If I have to "hide" (or even unfriend) another friend on facebook because they or their partner are pregnant I will only be able to see my husband's posts!


----------



## Amelia09

After 203 days it's here!!! May sound silly but am delighted. Having gone off bc in beginning of August 203 days was the length of my FIRST and only cycle!!! As the dr wants bloods done on 3rd, 21st and 24th day, I've an appointment on Thurs morn. Thing is it'll mean I'll have to come into work later that day. What should I say to the boss, as I don't want to be telling him the true reason. Do I count this day as CD1?


----------



## MrsReiver

Yup you are now on CD1! Fantastic - really really happy for you. It's fantastic news!

As for your boss, you tell him you will be in late as you have a personal appointment. I don't think he needs to know the real reason :kiss:


----------



## Reba

Yup what Reiver said - I'm going to be late because I have an appointment. You aren't required to tell them what kind of appt. You could even say you have to get a blood test done or something. That's what I do :)


----------



## Amelia09

Hi thanks, am going to just say I have to get blood tests done and hopefully they'll be ok with that.


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia09 said:


> Hi thanks, am going to just say I have to get blood tests done and hopefully they'll be ok with that.

If they're not ok with it, give us their email and they'll have to deal with the wrath of several peed off hormonal women!


----------



## Reba

^^ Love it!! :haha:


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi thanks, am going to just say I have to get blood tests done and hopefully they'll be ok with that.
> 
> If they're not ok with it, give us their email and they'll have to deal with the wrath of several peed off hormonal women!Click to expand...

Ha ha very funny


----------



## Amelia09

Hi girls, my boss was very understanding thank god. I just said I had to get bloods done and that was it. Got first bloods down today. Booked in for my 21 and 24 day bloods. Great to have the ball rolling.


----------



## Amelia09

Since my first cycle was 203 days and was brought on by meds is there any chance that I'll ov myself this cycle?? When?? Today is CD 13


----------



## MrsReiver

Who knows hun, you would hope to ov day 14ish but unfortunately it seems mother nature likes to play cruel jokes on us. I really do have everything crossed for a fairly "normal" cycle for you this time xx


----------



## Reba

Yup it seemed like my body was trying to ovulate after the medication induced AF about CD 16 but then never did. This happened each and every time I took the meds. I wish you all the best!! It's really frustrating and so unfair isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

Any sign of OV Amelia?

Yesterday was an atrocious day, I was reminded why I went on the pill in the first place. I have the worst PMT but not just when I'm pre-menstrual, the whole cycle I swing from happy, to tearful, to just so bloody angry. Not just from day to day but hour to hour. It's driving me to distraction. Yesterday I had the most almighty temper tantrum while out shopping with DH because of a misunderstanding over my working hours - in the end it turned out that the argument was completely pointless as I had misread an email. 

Fortunately my temper disappears just as quickly as it erupts. DH is so incredibly sweet and supportive because we realise that this is something we just have to get through. EPO makes no difference, the only thing that works is the BCP but that blatently isn't an option right now. 

Any folks on Clomid have any experience of the mood swings on that? I'm just terrified that if we end up going down that route I'm going to turn into a complete psycho?


----------



## Amelia09

Hi guys, I don't think I've ov yet. Today is CD15. I don't temp or anything just going by my body signs. yesterday I did have few pains but don't know if that ov. doing plenty of:sex: just in case:happydance: Hope everyone ok


----------



## DnEBaby

Hello ladies..... I got off BC in July 2011 and if I wouldve know it was going to take this long to get a regular cycle (Im still not regular) I woulve gone off BC a long time ago. I pretty much dont have a cycle - just random spotting here and there.... its really frustrating.


----------



## Reba

Yup if I had known it would take me 10 months to have a period after coming off BCP I would have gone off it 10 months sooner!! :haha:

Reiver - I had mood swings of a sort with Clomid. I told DH that I wanted to scratch his eyes out. I figured if I told him what I wanted to do and get it out in the open it would make it better. He made it into a joke and diffused the situation. I have no idea why I was so mad I just was. :shrug: Over all it wasn't too bad with the mood swings. DH might tell a different story though ;)

Weirdest cycle ever!
Two times that it looked like I'd ovulated. One blood test confirming ovulation. FF saying I didn't ovulate... and then 11 days after I figured I had I got af. :shrug: I'm just happy af is playing ball... it's been a long time coming... even if it was a 42 day cycle!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MrsReiver

DnEBaby said:


> Hello ladies..... I got off BC in July 2011 and if I wouldve know it was going to take this long to get a regular cycle (Im still not regular) I woulve gone off BC a long time ago. I pretty much dont have a cycle - just random spotting here and there.... its really frustrating.

In the nicest possible way, I am so gutted to see another member of our growing gang. I think every lady here would agree with you - if we'd known how much our cycles would be messed up when we came off BC, we would probably have done thing differently.

Have you spoken to your GP about it? It's coming up for a year now, it would maybe worthwhile getting "in the system" to see if there's anything they can do to help.



Reba said:


> Reiver - I had mood swings of a sort with Clomid. I told DH that I wanted to scratch his eyes out. I figured if I told him what I wanted to do and get it out in the open it would make it better. He made it into a joke and diffused the situation. I have no idea why I was so mad I just was. :shrug: Over all it wasn't too bad with the mood swings. DH might tell a different story though ;)

That sounds like the best way to cope with the situation, my DH is pretty fabulous so I am tackling my mood swings the same way. Still waiting for my blood results to come back from the doc - it's been 22 days!!!!! Come on folks. Oh well, suppose I can't do anything but wait.



Reba said:


> Weirdest cycle ever!
> Two times that it looked like I'd ovulated. One blood test confirming ovulation. FF saying I didn't ovulate... and then 11 days after I figured I had I got af. :shrug: I'm just happy af is playing ball... it's been a long time coming... even if it was a 42 day cycle!

Are they getting shorter every time Reba? I'm so pleased you got a confirmed O - things are moving in the right direction for all of us.

All the best ladies!


PS - STRUTH are you out there? How you getting on chick?


----------



## Amelia09

DnEBaby said:


> Hello ladies..... I got off BC in July 2011 and if I wouldve know it was going to take this long to get a regular cycle (Im still not regular) I woulve gone off BC a long time ago. I pretty much dont have a cycle - just random spotting here and there.... its really frustrating.[/QUOI
> 
> I was so naiive when I came of BC thinking everything would just get back to normal. I came off it end of July 2011 and I'm only onto my second cycle. my first cycle was 203 days and only came as a result of taking meds. waiting on scan for further investigation


----------



## Amelia09

Happy St. Patrick's Day girls


----------



## Reba

MrsReiver said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Weirdest cycle ever!
> Two times that it looked like I'd ovulated. One blood test confirming ovulation. FF saying I didn't ovulate... and then 11 days after I figured I had I got af. :shrug: I'm just happy af is playing ball... it's been a long time coming... even if it was a 42 day cycle!
> 
> Are they getting shorter every time Reba? I'm so pleased you got a confirmed O - things are moving in the right direction for all of us.
> 
> All the best ladies!
> 
> 
> PS - STRUTH are you out there? How you getting on chick?Click to expand...

Struth is in her journal! I see you found her :) She's on maybe once a week now!

After having Provera to make af come I had a 72 day cycle then a 32 day cycle and then a 42 day one so I can't say they're necessarily getting shorter but they are finally happening!!! After no natural AF in 9 months I got AF as a new years present :D :haha: I was so happy I told my brother who happened to be over!

The Dr isn't quite happy with the progesterone levels she says they're still low but I'm hoping that over time with me actually ovulating the levels will get better and be in the range she wants.

The weight loss has certainly helped bring back af I'm quite happy and shall keep it up!


_________________________________________

Are you on clomid Mrs. Reiver?


----------



## MrsReiver

No Reba, but GP told me to expect it, bloods prior to last pregnancy said I wasn't ovulating but I must have done so at least once to be able to conceive our little angel. If these bloods say I'm not o'ing again, she's going to conclude my system is erratic and she will recommend me for clomid. 

I wish I could say my weight loss was continuing. After the MC I ate my body weight in carbs and since then my committment has been shady. I have real issues around food and I just haven't conquered them this time. I've only just got back down the the weight I was when we conceived the last baby. 

I just know if we do get referred the first thing they're going to say is to lose weight, I would love a head start on it. Ironic thing is the one thing that guarantees my weight loss is pregnancy - I can't keep any food down when I'm up the duff!!


----------



## Reba

Mrs. Reiver:

It's quite frustrating especially when everyone just tells you "oh relax" or "if you lose weight it will happen" it's really not that easy. 
I get extremely frustrated when the same people tell me that losing weight will help with getting pregnant and then turn around and tell me that once piece of chocolate cake can't hurt my diet. They honestly have no idea how hard it is to lose weight and how hard I'm working. They've never been overweight obviously.

I totally understand :hugs:

Amelia:

Happy St. Patrick's Day!! :)
Hope today's luck brings ovulation for you! :hugs:


----------



## bubbles22

hi i came off the bcp on 3rd march this year and i starting using opks on the 14th they have all been negative. is it possible to get AF without ovulating?


----------



## MrsReiver

bubbles22 said:


> hi i came off the bcp on 3rd march this year and i starting using opks on the 14th they have all been negative. is it possible to get AF without ovulating?

Yeah it is, it's called an anovulatory cycle. Nightmare isn't it? :sad1::sad1:


----------



## bubbles22

MrsReiver said:


> bubbles22 said:
> 
> 
> hi i came off the bcp on 3rd march this year and i starting using opks on the 14th they have all been negative. is it possible to get AF without ovulating?
> 
> Yeah it is, it's called an anovulatory cycle. Nightmare isn't it? :sad1::sad1:Click to expand...

o rite didnt know that :( i hoping that dont happen then :)


----------



## Amelia09

Last set of bloods done today. I hate needles and nurse tells me I've really small veins which makes it more difficult. Have 2nd specialist appointment with dr now on the 3r of April. Still no word of scan waiting now 5 weeks.


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia09 said:


> Last set of bloods done today. I hate needles and nurse tells me I've really small veins which makes it more difficult. Have 2nd specialist appointment with dr now on the 3r of April. Still no word of scan waiting now 5 weeks.

Good luck for the 3rd and hope you get scan details through asap.

My blood results came back last night, the phone rang at 1820 and I let it ring because I thought it was going to be a really irritating client of mine. As soon as I heard my GP's voice on the answerphone I leapt on it! :happydance:

So the scores on the board are: LH and FSH ratio is perfect, last March it was about 1.5:1 but now it's 1:1. So that's good. Oestrogen levels were as expected for an ovulatory cycle. My day 28 progesterone was low, to be expected and the big one - the day 21 progesterone............... gone missing. :growlmad: My GP is raging.

No idea what has happened, they've got all the other results from my day 21 bloods apart from the most important. There is a little investigation going on to find them so you never know, it might turn up.

So the plan is - to put a referral in for gynae anyway, and repeat the day 21 test in this cycle. As today is day 1 (blasted witch) that means getting the blood taken on Friday the 13th. Highly appropriate for someone as terrified of needles as me (although admittedly I am getting better after all these tests!!)

Such mixed emotions here, happy my LH and FSH have returned to normal, pleased to have had 2 28 day cycles in a row, pleased to have that referral so we feel we are moving forward, but really really frustrated at the missing progesterone. Still - progress is progress.


----------



## Reba

frustrating :hugs: Glad the other tests are looking more positive now. I wonder if some of us just need an extra year to get our bodies sorted out before they'll work properly?

I'd love to have a 28 day cycle the closest I've gotten is 32 :thumbup: Better than the previous 77 day one!!

Keep on keeping on. We'll get there!


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Last set of bloods done today. I hate needles and nurse tells me I've really small veins which makes it more difficult. Have 2nd specialist appointment with dr now on the 3r of April. Still no word of scan waiting now 5 weeks.
> 
> Good luck for the 3rd and hope you get scan details through asap.
> 
> My blood results came back last night, the phone rang at 1820 and I let it ring because I thought it was going to be a really irritating client of mine. As soon as I heard my GP's voice on the answerphone I leapt on it! :happydance:
> 
> So the scores on the board are: LH and FSH ratio is perfect, last March it was about 1.5:1 but now it's 1:1. So that's good. Oestrogen levels were as expected for an ovulatory cycle. My day 28 progesterone was low, to be expected and the big one - the day 21 progesterone............... gone missing. :growlmad: My GP is raging.
> 
> No idea what has happened, they've got all the other results from my day 21 bloods apart from the most important. There is a little investigation going on to find them so you never know, it might turn up.
> 
> So the plan is - to put a referral in for gynae anyway, and repeat the day 21 test in this cycle. As today is day 1 (blasted witch) that means getting the blood taken on Friday the 13th. Highly appropriate for someone as terrified of needles as me (although admittedly I am getting better after all these tests!!)
> 
> Such mixed emotions here, happy my LH and FSH have returned to normal, pleased to have had 2 28 day cycles in a row, pleased to have that referral so we feel we are moving forward, but really really frustrated at the missing progesterone. Still - progress is progress.Click to expand...

Mrs Reiver that's so annoying, how can they just loss your results. Hopefully they will turn up. Good to get ball rolling. Hope your scan comes up soon. Am waiting on for 5 weeks too! Your lucky you've had 2 cycles yourself. Am not holding out much hope my af will come without meds as first and only cycle came after taking meds 203 days!! Currently on day 27 so God know's when it'll turn up


----------



## Amelia09

This past few days I've been rethinking the whole ttc. Currently my husband and I are building our house my work situation is not secure and our living accomodation is small. I've started to think maybe we should wait a year and we will be in a better position then, our house should be nearly finished and maybe I could have secured something more permanent.

I discussed this with husband and he agrees with me. I def am going to continue to get my scan done and try to get my cycles sorted out so that prob will take time anyway. I've appointment with specialist on 3rd april, do you's think I should tell him what I was thinking? Am afraid if I do say were waiting a year then he'll not want to continue exploring why my cycles are non-existant.

What do you guys think? Age is not a concern at the moment, nearly 30. It would be ironic if the month we decide to stop that I fell pregnant


----------



## MrsReiver

Ooh it's a tricky one Amelia, and I'm going to be really honest.

Part of me is saying just keep quiet, go ahead with your appointments to get your cycle sorted out and stuff.

Buuuut, there is another part of me which is saying, it's taken a while for your appointment to come through so the waiting list is obviously long and your appointment could be used by someone like the other ladies on here who are actively TTC right now.

That said, there is obviously a problem with your cycle that could be treated, so you're as entitled to see the doctor as anyone else.

I really hope you don't mind me being brutally honest.

*runs and hides* :winkwink:


----------



## Reba

I would say talk with the Dr at your appointment. You've waited this long for one. Tell him/her what you are thinking and go from there.

Sometimes it takes me 3 months to get in and see my Gynecologist but then other times I get an appointment in 2 weeks. I think it's because they see new cases around their schedule but people they've already seen get in quickly. :shrug: 

I just saw a Fertility Specialist about IUI and IFV and didn't feel bad about it. We didn't even discuss it at all. He did a U/S and then said if 6 months after my surgery we're still having trouble then to make an appt to see him. At least this way I have my initial visit done and he knows who I am. It'll make the second visit, if there is one, a lot faster. :shrug:

Just my thoughts :)


----------



## Amelia09

Thanks for your replies and your honesty. The way I see it I need to go ot the hospital appointment as there is def something wrong with my cycles as they are non-existant. So whether we are or not ttc my cycles need to be sorted out, otherwise we will never be able to conceive.

I'll speak to the dr's about what am thinking. part of the reason why am thinking of putting ttc on ice is it's soooooooooo stressful and the fact my cycles have disappeared has me convinced there's something bad wrong with me.


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia09 said:


> Thanks for your replies and your honesty. The way I see it I need to go ot the hospital appointment as there is def something wrong with my cycles as they are non-existant. So whether we are or not ttc my cycles need to be sorted out, otherwise we will never be able to conceive.
> 
> I'll speak to the dr's about what am thinking. part of the reason why am thinking of putting ttc on ice is it's soooooooooo stressful and the fact my cycles have disappeared has me convinced there's something bad wrong with me.

Sounds like a plan, like you say there's an issue that needs sorting out, and you need your own peace of mind. Whether you're TTC or not, you need reassurance and to know what's happening and to getting fixed or you'll never conceive. 

It is horribly stressful isn't it? No matter how much I pretend to be "oh so chilled" when the week leading up to my period arrives I am symptom spotting all over the place and working out my due date! And if one more person says to me "you just need to relax and stop trying" I might actually punch someone.

(HUGELY relieved you took my original message well, been a bit worried all day that I was going to cause huge offence! :hugs:)


----------



## mouse12

Hi Amelia, I am quite literally in the same position as you, no periods since last July and putting TTC on hold as Ive just started a new job. I still have every intention of attending my April appointment, for peace of mind and to still get a plan in place for a few months time. It would be ridiculous to not go as then youre back to square one on the waiting list - and youve waited long enough.

Let me tell you something that I hope will help calm you down, it certainly did me. Not one, but two people I know of came off the pill and didnt have a period for 11 months and 12 months. Both now have them back and are regular. The problem we're both faced with is people come on chat forums when they have something to talk about, not when they have good news. So whilst there may be tons of women out there who have experienced something similar to us, which turned out to be fine, they won't come on here and post about it. Hope that makes sense. Try to remember, what will be will be, and no amount of worrying or thinking can change that. Easier said than done (trust me, I know) but really try and think positive.


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies and your honesty. The way I see it I need to go ot the hospital appointment as there is def something wrong with my cycles as they are non-existant. So whether we are or not ttc my cycles need to be sorted out, otherwise we will never be able to conceive.
> 
> I'll speak to the dr's about what am thinking. part of the reason why am thinking of putting ttc on ice is it's soooooooooo stressful and the fact my cycles have disappeared has me convinced there's something bad wrong with me.
> 
> Sounds like a plan, like you say there's an issue that needs sorting out, and you need your own peace of mind. Whether you're TTC or not, you need reassurance and to know what's happening and to getting fixed or you'll never conceive.
> 
> It is horribly stressful isn't it? No matter how much I pretend to be "oh so chilled" when the week leading up to my period arrives I am symptom spotting all over the place and working out my due date! And if one more person says to me "you just need to relax and stop trying" I might actually punch someone.
> 
> (HUGELY relieved you took my original message well, been a bit worried all day that I was going to cause huge offence! :hugs:)Click to expand...

I rather honest opinions. :thumbup: Your lucky at least you get periods, I don't even think about getting one now as am used to nothing. Totally agree about the whole relax and stop trying comment. My sister God love her is pain in the arse for saying this. Even if I don't say anything sis will say whats wrong with you?? and that am stressing over ttc even though am not thinking on anything.. I bite my lip soooooo much afraid one of these days I'll let rip


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia09 said:


> I rather honest opinions. :thumbup: Your lucky at least you get periods, I don't even think about getting one now as am used to nothing. Totally agree about the whole relax and stop trying comment. My sister God love her is pain in the arse for saying this. Even if I don't say anything sis will say whats wrong with you?? and that am stressing over ttc even though am not thinking on anything.. I bite my lip soooooo much afraid one of these days I'll let rip

Yeah I guess that is a silver lining, but it's still not an ideal situation, and it's taken a long time and a lot of heartache to get here. Came off the pill 15 months ago, and all I have is a tiny blob on a scan to show for it. Rough month right now - due date for our angel is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> I rather honest opinions. :thumbup: Your lucky at least you get periods, I don't even think about getting one now as am used to nothing. Totally agree about the whole relax and stop trying comment. My sister God love her is pain in the arse for saying this. Even if I don't say anything sis will say whats wrong with you?? and that am stressing over ttc even though am not thinking on anything.. I bite my lip soooooo much afraid one of these days I'll let rip
> 
> Yeah I guess that is a silver lining, but it's still not an ideal situation, and it's taken a long time and a lot of heartache to get here. Came off the pill 15 months ago, and all I have is a tiny blob on a scan to show for it. Rough month right now - due date for our angel is rapidly approaching.Click to expand...

Thinking of you, :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

So what's the chances of me ov myself if I needed meds to bring on my one and only af?? This is my 2nd cycle since Aug and am on CD40. Do I test? I had two days of cramps and stomach pains so was thinking that could be ov?The cramps was 13 days ago. What do you's think? I've given up to be honest


----------



## Trishg21

Amelia09 said:


> So what's the chances of me ov myself if I needed meds to bring on my one and only af?? This is my 2nd cycle since Aug and am on CD40. Do I test? I had two days of cramps and stomach pains so was thinking that could be ov?The cramps was 13 days ago. What do you's think? I've given up to be honest


There is always a chance! Do you temp by chance? I've found with PCOS is was the best way of letting me know if I had O'd or not. I also used it as leverage for doctors by showing them I had no temp rise in 60-100 days. 

I understand the giving up feeling. I'm there right now. Hope it gets better for you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsReiver

When I was in my epic 150+ day cycle my GP told me to keep doing HPT and OPK tests every few days, you never know when you might Ov. I agree with Trish as well - keep charting, like she says the more evidence you can produce to support your case for treatment, the better.

Odd one - I did my back in in the middle of last week, CD 9 I think so there's been no chance of BD. My temps have been all over the place - but that's understandable given I've been sleeping badly and have been taking painkillers etc.

My CM has been watery since CD 12 but not EW. However yesterday - CD15 - I got a +ve OPK test. Fortunately my back wasn't too bad. :happydance: Today, CM is white and sticky. (Seriously - the things you share with strangers!!)

So how bizzarre is this - I mean the OPK is fairly conclusive isn't it?


----------



## Trishg21

Okay you guys...I know I don't post much anymore but I am DYING here. 

I just got a positive pregnancy test! I haven't even told my DH yet because he is at work and I definitely want to tell him in person. I haven't wrote anything on my blog yet either. We've been trying 1 year and 4 months and this is the first positive we've gotten. I go in for blood work on Thursday morning (the earliest I could get in). Seriously freaking out right now!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7265/7062557185_1d4c045a36.jpg


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh fantastic news! Congratulations, I am so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lemonflower

Oh Trish 

Many congratulations! You really deserve your :bfp:

I'm so happy for you.

xxxxx


----------



## Heidi

Congrats Trish! Hope every thing goes well at the doctors for you x


----------



## Amelia09

Congratulations Trish, happy and healthy 9 months for you.


----------



## Amelia09

So got glucose test done last week, I HATE LUCOZADE. Have ultrasound scan now in two weeks. Was chatting to a nurse who experienced infertility problems and I asked her for advice whether we should weight a year ttc.

She told me we should keep going ttc cos it could take longer than we expect anyway and the fact that I'm in the system the ball is already rolling. Girls I knew this deep down anyway but ttc is so stressful and given the fact my af's are absent am like what's the point. 

Anyway I've hard a long think about this and I think we will keep going. We'll never have enough money for a baby and the time will never be right.

The thing is my husband (whom I love dearly) is a bit of wimp when it comes to big decisions, so basically I make them and he comes along. It sounds bad but that the way he is. However, with ttc he is terrified about being a dad and the change it will make in our lives. When I told him about my advice he near shit himself and took a vow of celebacy for a few nights!!! 

Anyway I think he's got over it, I just don't talk about it that much, if it happens it happens.

1st May am back with gynae specialist and she said she put me on meds then possibly clomid


----------



## MrsReiver

LOL Mr Amelia sounds like a few men I know. I think you're right though, you will be able to find reasons not to have a baby at any time in your life. If it feels right - go for it!

Fertility Friend has decided I O'd on day 16 - same day I got +ve OPK. My temps have stayed high (day 23 now) and there's no sign of PMT or any of my other pre menstrual symptoms. Really trying not to get too hopeful......


----------



## Heidi

Well i finally ovulated on cd65 which is only my 4th cycle in a year (2nd time of know ovulation), and got a :bfp: today! It took exactly a year with my 1st as well!


----------



## Amelia09

Heidi said:


> Well i finally ovulated on cd65 which is only my 4th cycle in a year (2nd time of know ovulation), and got a :bfp: today! It took exactly a year with my 1st as well!

OMG what fantastic news. Massive congrats. Quick question how do you know if you've ov? What method do you use? The reason why I ask is that af has gone awol hopefully will be put on meds to make me ov and I haven't a clue how to use opks?


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> LOL Mr Amelia sounds like a few men I know. I think you're right though, you will be able to find reasons not to have a baby at any time in your life. If it feels right - go for it!
> 
> Fertility Friend has decided I O'd on day 16 - same day I got +ve OPK. My temps have stayed high (day 23 now) and there's no sign of PMT or any of my other pre menstrual symptoms. Really trying not to get too hopeful......

Mrs Reiver it's so hard trying not to think about it and not to get your hopes up. Fingers crossed for you. Is there alot of work involved in doing opks?? I think I need to start if am going to be put on meds make me ov


----------



## Trishg21

Congrats Heidi!


----------



## MrsReiver

Congratulations Heidi!

Amelia - no work at all, just like doing an HPT. You don't do it with first morning pee though as you naturally produce LH overnight. I set my mobile alarm for 10am and do it then.


----------



## Heidi

Amelia09 said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Well i finally ovulated on cd65 which is only my 4th cycle in a year (2nd time of know ovulation), and got a :bfp: today! It took exactly a year with my 1st as well!
> 
> OMG what fantastic news. Massive congrats. Quick question how do you know if you've ov? What method do you use? The reason why I ask is that af has gone awol hopefully will be put on meds to make me ov and I haven't a clue how to use opks?Click to expand...

Thank you ladies,
I chart my cycles, its the only way i knew if there was an inkling of any thing happening it actually helped keep me sane:wacko: Having long cycles is so rubbish!
I'd had blood tests for pcos etc but it all came back fine they just blamed it on being on the pill a few years back, my cycles just never regulated.
I'm still feeling a bit wary and expecting af to show up though!

Good luck hun hope your doc appointments go well, i've tried opk's but ended up using sooo many i gave up!


----------



## MrsReiver

You can get OPKs dead cheaply from ebay just like the cheapy HPTs, so it doesn't need to cost a fortune, I do an OPK every day from the end of my period.


----------



## Heidi

Those were the ones i got, but personally i didn't want to be testing with them every day for 3-4 months at a time. I never got lucky with a positive opk but other people might do :)


----------



## Amelia09

CD 50 today, really sick stomach all day and had the runs and overtired. I'm not going to test as I'm too used to getting BFN's and the fact my first and only af came as a result of meds am not too hopeful of getting BFN. Ive an ultrasound next week so I'm sure I'll find out then either way.


----------



## struth

Just popping in as I saw Trish's ticker on my journal....



Trishg21 said:


> Okay you guys...I know I don't post much anymore but I am DYING here.
> 
> I just got a positive pregnancy test! I haven't even told my DH yet because he is at work and I definitely want to tell him in person. I haven't wrote anything on my blog yet either. We've been trying 1 year and 4 months and this is the first positive we've gotten. I go in for blood work on Thursday morning (the earliest I could get in). Seriously freaking out right now!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7265/7062557185_1d4c045a36.jpg

:wohoo: So so so so pleased for you. You deserve this - it is your time :hugs: xx



Heidi said:


> Well i finally ovulated on cd65 which is only my 4th cycle in a year (2nd time of know ovulation), and got a :bfp: today! It took exactly a year with my 1st as well!

More good news - congrats!!


----------



## MrsReiver

Spotting today which signals AF is around the corner. Last chance for a 2012 baby gone. Maybe 13 will be my lucky number?


----------



## Reba

Congrats Heidi!!

Wow loving the positive news here.

OMG :yipee: SO happy for Trish. She's been through so much. I've been following her blog when I remember :hugs:

The only way I know I've ovulated with through temping. My gynecologist also has me set up to go in for blood tests. I'm still waiting to ovulate this cycle and I'm into the cd30's... perhaps it happened 2-3 days ago but only time will tell.

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## MrsReiver

I don't know what to think - two nights in a row I've been sleepwalking and shouting at my husband. I sleepwalk - sporadically - all the time, but the only time I've ever shouted at MrReiver in my sleep was when I am pregnant. So confused.


----------



## Amelia09

Guys have abdominal ultrasound on Monday, fingers crossed I don't get too nervous and find out more as to whats going on with my cycles.


----------



## MrsReiver

Fingers crossed for you, hope you can relax and have a chilled out weekend. Try not to worry too much, x


----------



## one_dips

Came off the pill (dianette) after 7 years in oct 2011 for it to get out of my system before TTC as i had been told to.
Started TTC mid november after only having withdraw bleed but couldnt wait any longer.
Had first period 22nd Dec-29th
next period was not until 17th Feb-20th however spotted from 7th Feb(spotted for 10 days) i put this down to my body getting back to normal and was hoping for a normal length cycle next month and no long spotting.
However after starting to track CM and other symptoms still none the wiser as to when i ovualte in my next cycle my next period began this month but with spotting yet again from 7th april to 16th april but period began 17-20 (light)
Decided to try taking my temp's started on thursday 19th with a temp of36.3 then today 36.0 are these normal for during period.... Ive bought some digital opks but obviously due to my 57-60 day cycles pin pointing a week i think will be tricky.... any recommendations for vitamins, today cd6 ive started taking boots pecpnception tablets and evening primrose and am going to make sure i drink plenty of fluids as never notice amy obvious ewcm ..tips with temping and can i get preg even if i spot just after ovulation if that is when i ovulate or does it just flush the egg out.... bit lost 60 days i so long to wait.... really hoping that my cycle shortens this month but doubt it as it seems to have a definate pattern...
I went to the docs and he just wanted me to go on the pill for 3 months to try and kick start a shorter cycle... didn't think that sounded like a very gd idea to me so just gunna crack on as we are...... HELP?!?


----------



## Amelia09

Hi got my pelvic transabdominal US done today. It wasn't bad at all, the worst thing was the full bladder!!! It was so cruel sitting in waiting area looking at the toilet and knowing your not allowed to use it.

The doctor told me she seen nothing standing out to her that would suggest I've PCOS but that all will be revealed when I get blood tests results. So next appointment in May.

Part of me thinks would it be better to have something wrong at least then it could be treated but the fact nothing has come up would maybe suggest it's going to be harder to conceive. I suppose there's no point stressing over it until my May appointment


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Just popping in as I saw Trish's ticker on my journal....
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Okay you guys...I know I don't post much anymore but I am DYING here.
> 
> I just got a positive pregnancy test! I haven't even told my DH yet because he is at work and I definitely want to tell him in person. I haven't wrote anything on my blog yet either. We've been trying 1 year and 4 months and this is the first positive we've gotten. I go in for blood work on Thursday morning (the earliest I could get in). Seriously freaking out right now!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7265/7062557185_1d4c045a36.jpg
> 
> :wohoo: So so so so pleased for you. You deserve this - it is your time :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Well i finally ovulated on cd65 which is only my 4th cycle in a year (2nd time of know ovulation), and got a :bfp: today! It took exactly a year with my 1st as well!Click to expand...
> 
> More good news - congrats!!Click to expand...




Reba said:


> Congrats Heidi!!
> 
> Wow loving the positive news here.
> 
> OMG :yipee: SO happy for Trish. She's been through so much. I've been following her blog when I remember :hugs:
> 
> The only way I know I've ovulated with through temping. My gynecologist also has me set up to go in for blood tests. I'm still waiting to ovulate this cycle and I'm into the cd30's... perhaps it happened 2-3 days ago but only time will tell.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!


Thanks for all the excitement guys, but sadly things are not looking too good. I went to the ER over the weekend due to some bleeding. They tested my levels and they are not rising as they should. I spoke to my RE yesterday and he is sure that I am having a miscarriage :(

We are devastated of course but hopefully it will work out soon and we will be able to try again.


----------



## Reba

Oh Trish :( I'm so sorry.
I hope he's wrong :hugs: :cry:
So sorry :nope:

I'm hoping that because you're ovulating now it won't be as hard as before :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

Sorry Trish thinking of you


----------



## MrsReiver

So so sorry Trish, miscarriages are always horrific but there is something especially cruel when it happens to people who have been trying to conceive for so long. My thoughts and prayers are with you, I really hope the docs are wrong


----------



## CocoMia

Hello,

I'm new on this thread and was just catching up and am really sorry for your news; women have babies because they're the stronger sex to deal with it (or so I believe from all the ups and downs we have to go through)

Just to give a little of my story - since coming off the pill in February 2011 my cycle has been completely irregular. 30,44,56,28 you name it; i've had it!

My Dr did say it was my body getting over the pill but after a couple of TERRIBLE appointments with me trying to explain my body is not getting back to what it should they are now running lots of tests.

They want to rule out another problem that the Microgynon (sorry for spelling) may have been trying to hide so I'll have to wait and see..

ALTHOUGH - one of my best friends came off Dianette at the same time and has been back to normal after approx a year so in normal circumstances it can happen!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsReiver

I needed to see this today, so I thought I'd share. 

https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/inspire-others-4.jpg


----------



## one_dips

CocoMia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on this thread and was just catching up and am really sorry for your news; women have babies because they're the stronger sex to deal with it (or so I believe from all the ups and downs we have to go through)
> 
> Just to give a little of my story - since coming off the pill in February 2011 my cycle has been completely irregular. 30,44,56,28 you name it; i've had it!
> 
> My Dr did say it was my body getting over the pill but after a couple of TERRIBLE appointments with me trying to explain my body is not getting back to what it should they are now running lots of tests.
> 
> They want to rule out another problem that the Microgynon (sorry for spelling) may have been trying to hide so I'll have to wait and see..
> 
> ALTHOUGH - one of my best friends came off Dianette at the same time and has been back to normal after approx a year so in normal circumstances it can happen!! :thumbup:

Uww that means theres hope 4 me yet i came off dianette in oct 2011 cycles are vlong 56 DAYS and 60 days currently on cd 10 so along way to wait yet was ur friend ttc for a year?


----------



## CocoMia

Hiya - no she was only TTC for the last 3 months but bingo! It worked so it obviously can take time for your body to recover. 

FX for you! Just keep going, the pill must put our bodies through so much and it must take a while for it to recover. x


----------



## MrsReiver

The other night I dreamt I was pushing twins around the park in the next town over (so MrReiver have had a new job which meant we could move) and our son was charging around nearby with a big dog (we've promised when we move into a house we will get him a dog.)

The next day we got a letter telling us our appointment at the fertility clinic is on the 14th May, and Mr Reiver has an interview on the 11th. Hopefully things are looking up for us now.


----------



## CocoMia

I like to think our dreams do have a funny wear of preparing us for what may be coming :happydance:

FX for you! We may have it harder because cycles are up the wall (and it feels like the odds are against us anyway) but if women can get pregnant without ever having AF then our bodies are still working if a little slow off the mark! 

I find charting frustrating as I NEVER have any kind of pattern - whether that's because there's more going on which they're hoping to establish I don't know but until then I am just going to BD and maybe try the Sperm meet egg plan that I keep reading so much about!

Do people have a tactic with their irregular cycles or are you doing the deed as the mood takes you? If you can't pinpoint the big O I can't tell if I'm getting it right?! x


----------



## MrsReiver

When my cycles were all over the place we were trying to do the deed every other day. If you are fertile from the day before you Ov to the day after you Ov then dtd every other day (at least) then you should be able to catch it when you do ovulate.

How are you temping? I was temping orally but I'm a mouth breather so my temps were totally erratic. I'm temping vaginally this cycle as apprently it's more reliable and not influenced by factors like mouth breathing, snoring, or having a drink of water during the night. Am hoping that I will have a more settled graph this cycle! It's not exactly the nicest way to start the day - but needs must! :haha:


----------



## CocoMia

MrsReiver - That's news to me! I didn't know you COULD temp vaginally!!!

Yes, mine have been really erratic... at one point they were so erratic I was sure I was on the brink of hyperthermia they dropped so low :shrug: I've never noticed a surge in temp and it really takes me a while to get into the routine of doing it. Certainly isn't the sexiest thing for my bf to wake up to... :nope:

I agree, that's not the best start to the day hehe but if it works for a couple of cycles and you start to get a better picture then it's good in the long run!

x


----------



## one_dips

Hiya everyone just need some advice AGAIN!! Im currently using ovuview to track cycle it was highly reccommended by a friend ...i just imputted my todays temp in and it has decided to change my cycle and belueves im due af in 10 days and my the fertile day was tuesday just gone...the day i was debating ewcm or semen only a very small amount s....my cm was watery straight after af ...dunno if my temps have shown ovulation and thats what the apps picked up on.. ive added a pic of my graph...very confused previously my cycles were 56 and 60 days...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m2/chartgraph_module.php? =2012-04-17 fertility friend also sayz ive ovulated ....HELP!


----------



## CocoMia

One_dips Hiya Hun, I can't see your temps on the graph? Is the link working?

Have you got a screen shot of the chart?


----------



## one_dips

CocoMia said:


> One_dips Hiya Hun, I can't see your temps on the graph? Is the link working?
> 
> Have you got a screen shot of the chart?


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## CocoMia

one_dips said:


> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> One_dips Hiya Hun, I can't see your temps on the graph? Is the link working?
> 
> Have you got a screen shot of the chart?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334//thumb.png My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Sorry Hun, I think you need an expert for this one.. If your temps have stayed up above your base line that's positive, maybe that means you have just or are going to shortly O?

I'll leave it to the expert ladies... sorry I couldn't be more help! x


----------



## Reba

MrsReiver said:


> The other night I dreamt I was pushing twins around the park in the next town over (so MrReiver have had a new job which meant we could move) and our son was charging around nearby with a big dog (we've promised when we move into a house we will get him a dog.)
> 
> The next day we got a letter telling us our appointment at the fertility clinic is on the 14th May, and Mr Reiver has an interview on the 11th. Hopefully things are looking up for us now.


OMG!!!
I'm a believer in dreams like that becoming reality. I've had a few "I've ovulated" dreams and when I've put my numbers into FF it's turned out true!
I really really hope your dream comes true!! Good luck to Mr Reiver with his interview!!! eeeeek :D


----------



## Reba

one_dips said:


> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> One_dips Hiya Hun, I can't see your temps on the graph? Is the link working?
> 
> Have you got a screen shot of the chart?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334//thumb.png My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Looks like you probably did ovulate. I'm confused as to why your temp has stayed the same. Is the thermometer that you are using and old one? Perhaps try changing the battery in it. When my temp stays the same for more than three days I change the battery in mine. I've changed the battery twice in the year I've been temping.

The only way to know for sure is to have a progesterone blood test done to check your levels. I've had several "ovulations" according to FF only to turn out not to be with a blood test. Looks like you might have though due to the other symptoms you have.


----------



## Reba

Oh did you have any medications on or before the 24th?
Sometimes tylonal or other medications can throw your temperature off and it looks like a pre-O dip for temp.


----------



## Reba

CocoMia

You have a span of 6 days that you are fertile. Up to 6 days but usually 4 days before O, the day of O, and the day after O.

Due to my wacky cycles - or non-existent over the last year we were DTD every other day (EOD) starting around CD 12. If we got exhausted we cut it down to every third day. :shrug: Once we're able to start trying again I'm tempted to start using OPKs as EOD is exhausting after a while ;)


----------



## one_dips

Reba said:


> one_dips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CocoMia said:
> 
> 
> One_dips Hiya Hun, I can't see your temps on the graph? Is the link working?
> 
> Have you got a screen shot of the chart?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334//thumb.png My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Looks like you probably did ovulate. I'm confused as to why your temp has stayed the same. Is the thermometer that you are using and old one? Perhaps try changing the battery in it. When my temp stays the same for more than three days I change the battery in mine. I've changed the battery twice in the year I've been temping.
> 
> The only way to know for sure is to have a progesterone blood test done to check your levels. I've had several "ovulations" according to FF only to turn out not to be with a blood test. Looks like you might have though due to the other symptoms you have.Click to expand...

Thanks for replying... my themometer is brand new so dont thinkit was the batterys.. it annoyed with myself was working late last night and took my temp first thing but then nodded off and dunno weather my tem was 36.1 or 35.7!! how frustrating .. gunna just keep bding every other day and wait and see if i have another long cycle due in june...

Thank Ladies


----------



## CocoMia

Haha I know what you mean - in real life it's not always possible to keep at it when work, deadlines, tiredness gets in the way is it?

I really don't want it to become just a chore :nope:

I am using FF properly this month so am hoping it does the working out for me. As I'll have had my 3day and 21day bloods I should have a clearer picture. It would be good to then see what the deal is with my 1 or 2 wacko cycles that go off the scale (67days and even more)!

x


----------



## Blissery

:cry:hey guys, been having a very similar experience. stopped pill three weeks ago. that was last period. been checking cervix and bbt all cycle. im currently C23. bbt has shown no ovulation, and last time i check my cervix it was soft and round, felt nice for what should have been when i should have O'd how ever no temp spike. then this week my breasts and nipples started hurting bad. getting very odd cramps, and feeling icky. checked my cervix and felt three very sensitive bumps. made a doc appt but freaking out. :(


----------



## Blissery

well woke up this morning to a sharp pain down there. rescheduled my doc apt to today and called into work. went in and saw my doc, he found the three bumps and said they looked harmless and like cysts. how ever he still scraped my cervix with several swabs to make sure. should hear back results in a few days, but just hearing him say they looked ok really made me feel more at ease. my doctor was amazing. today was my first appt with him and he was so sweet and did not treat me like i didn't know what i was talking about like some of my old doctors would do. i had a old doc even roll his eyes at me. i have had good doctors, but i have had bad ones too. anyway he is willing to work with me as i try to conceive. and my DH is going to him tomorrow to get a referral for a semen analysis. really feeling much better. :)

oh and he said it looks like even tho my cycle has been messed, and i did not ovulate this month, i should see AF very soon. said when he stuck the swap in the cervix i started to bleed which is good sign. so for anyone who is coming off of the pill and feeling helpless, involve your doctor. they really can help. :)


----------



## Amelia09

Hi guys I haven't posted here for a while things have been hectic. I've another app this week with gynae and am hoping I'll be given clomid to help with the fertility issues. Currently cd 70 something ( I give up counting!) so will need meds to bring on af. not looking forward to af meds as last time they made my moods go off the wall. my poor husband was tortured with me. hope everyone getting on good


----------



## MrsReiver

Hey Amelia - fingers crossed for your appointment this week. What day is it?

Sorry I've been quiet as well, it's been a difficult couple of weeks as my Granny passed away. 

My BBTs this month suggest I've actually ovulated again so it's all positive I suppose. We've still not got my progesterone results so I could go to this appointment on Monday and find there's sod all wrong with me.

I am really, really dreading this appointment though - the last time I had an internal scan there was when we got the news our beanie had died. I just know it's going to be difficult and bring back some awful memories :cry:


----------



## CocoMia

Thinking of you MrsReiver and especially after your sad news.

It takes so much strength to hold it together at the appointments especially when it's so undignified and means so much to you. I'm sorry you've got upsetting memories to deal with to.:nope:

I've got another internal booked for next week and I seem to work myself up so much it's almost as traumatic going through the appointment as it is hearing what's wrong :cry:

xx


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Hey Amelia - fingers crossed for your appointment this week. What day is it?
> 
> Sorry I've been quiet as well, it's been a difficult couple of weeks as my Granny passed away.
> 
> My BBTs this month suggest I've actually ovulated again so it's all positive I suppose. We've still not got my progesterone results so I could go to this appointment on Monday and find there's sod all wrong with me.
> 
> I am really, really dreading this appointment though - the last time I had an internal scan there was when we got the news our beanie had died. I just know it's going to be difficult and bring back some awful memories :cry:

It's on Tuesday. Sorry to hear of your loss. It's a difficult time for you.Good luck with your appointment hopefully it won't be too bad and you'll get good news


----------



## MrsReiver

Thanks for letting me know hun, it's good to know when to think of you :hugs:

Well we are leaving about quarter past one, have kept myself very busy this morning so I don't think there's a surface in the house that hasn't been polished or disinfected :happydance:


----------



## MrsReiver

Well it wasn't awful after all. I had been warned the nurse was a dragon but she was really lovely. Bad news is I definitely have PCOS, however my progesterone from last month proves I ovulated "very convincingly." I had the expected internal scan which proved I ovulated last week (hurrah!) so while my ovaries do have cysts - but not awful ones - I am ovulating. 

The plan is for DH to have some investigations and if his swimmers are in good nick I'm getting my tubes flushed out.

Strangely, given I have a definite diagnosis of PCOS, I am remarkably cheerful. Two months confirmed OV - that's hopeful!


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Well it wasn't awful after all. I had been warned the nurse was a dragon but she was really lovely. Bad news is I definitely have PCOS, however my progesterone from last month proves I ovulated "very convincingly." I had the expected internal scan which proved I ovulated last week (hurrah!) so while my ovaries do have cysts - but not awful ones - I am ovulating.
> 
> The plan is for DH to have some investigations and if his swimmers are in good nick I'm getting my tubes flushed out.
> 
> Strangely, given I have a definite diagnosis of PCOS, I am remarkably cheerful. Two months confirmed OV - that's hopeful!

Glad you've the dread scan out of the road and that it wasn't too bad. it's grate you ov and that drs have a plan for what to do for the future. PCOS doesn't mean you can't have children, just prob need meds to help but you'll get there :haha:


----------



## Amelia09

D-day had gynae app today. All my results ( bloods, ultrasound and glucose levels) came back normal. Dr still is convinced that I've PCOS even though I don't have all the symptoms but have others - find weight impossible to shift and put on weight easily, facial hair, no periods - this is my 2nd cycle since Aug and currently cd 78.

Dr has given me provera to bring on af, have to take metformin and clomid 50mg on days 2-6. I have to do this for four months and then will be called back. My progesterone levels will also be checked in the next 2 cycles to see if the med is making me ov.

Anyone know of side effects of clomid and metformin??


----------



## Reba

Not sure on the side affects of both together... I've heard Metformin gives you tummy upsets like diarrhea.. :shock:

Mrs Reiver so glad you're feeling positive.
:dance: yay for two confirmed ovulations! I was SO excited when I had my first.
I hope you are pregnant again asap!! :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

Ok I started meds yesterday afternoon. I took 1 500mg metformin and this morning I took 1 provera 5mg and metformin and provera and metformin in the evening.

Girls this morning at 10ish I thought I was going to be sick!! For 20 mins I felt this way!! It passed but felt really off all day with pains/cramps in stomach and headache ALL day. I had to lie down when I came home from work.

Will I be like this all the time?? I don't think I can handle this and work:growlmad:


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Amelia I have no experience so I can't give you any advice but I'm so sorry you're struggling. It sounds so unpleasant. I hope it doesn't last too long :hugs:

I'm a hormonal mess here - no idea what's going on with me. Yesterday I cried because the lady on the phone at the WWF was lovely and helped me get my son's snow leopard adoption worked out, and today I cried because it looks like I won't be able to go and see the olympic torch when it passes through here. What's that all about? :shrug:


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Oh Amelia I have no experience so I can't give you any advice but I'm so sorry you're struggling. It sounds so unpleasant. I hope it doesn't last too long :hugs:
> 
> I'm a hormonal mess here - no idea what's going on with me. Yesterday I cried because the lady on the phone at the WWF was lovely and helped me get my son's snow leopard adoption worked out, and today I cried because it looks like I won't be able to go and see the olympic torch when it passes through here. What's that all about? :shrug:

Mrs Reiver ttc plays big time on your emotions. One minute your grand and the next you can feel pretty shitty. Yest I didn't have too bad side effects, just very tired. Today, stomach upset, toilet was my best friend today:growlmad:


----------



## maanda

Amelia you've got to go slow with the metformin or it will kick your arse! I did 500mg at night and bumped it up by 500 each week or two till I was at my dose and *still* had some hard to manage side effects. It's well worth it though. The metformin thread on soul cysters has helped with a lot of my questions. Gl!


----------



## one_dips

what does everyone think are my chances are? im taking the faint opk lines i got as positive as they av gone back to been nit been there and it was with a lil ewcm too and my temps have risen but no lines have gone on my chart any idea why ...because im only half way through my cycle should i take it that my cycles have shortened and guess AF should be due in 14 days? 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334/thumb.pngMy Ovulation Chart


----------



## one_dips

what does everyone think are my chances are? im taking the faint opk lines i got as positive as they av gone back to been nit been there and it was with a lil ewcm too and my temps have risen but no lines have gone on my chart any idea why ...because im only half way through my cycle should i take it that my cycles have shortened and guess AF should be due in 14 days? 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334/thumb.pngMy Ovulation Chart


----------



## Amelia09

So this may sound like a stupid question but I know someone here will be able to answer it. I've started taking provera to bring on af. Then on days 2-6 I have to take clomid 50mg. My question is.... when do I take provera again for my next cycle?

My cycles are awol- since Aug 2011 only 2 cycles 1-203 days and cycle 2 -84 and counting!! So you can see why I'm confused when I can start taking provera if I dont get a BFP. How long after af should I wait?


----------



## Trishg21

Amelia09 said:


> So this may sound like a stupid question but I know someone here will be able to answer it. I've started taking provera to bring on af. Then on days 2-6 I have to take clomid 50mg. My question is.... when do I take provera again for my next cycle?
> 
> My cycles are awol- since Aug 2011 only 2 cycles 1-203 days and cycle 2 -84 and counting!! So you can see why I'm confused when I can start taking provera if I dont get a BFP. How long after af should I wait?

Hopefully for the next cycle you will not have to take Provera again! Obviously if you get a BFP you won't take it and if you ovulate on Clomid AF should start naturally.

Your doctor should have you do a blood draw around day 21 to test your progesterone levels to see if you ovulated. If they show you have then you shouldn't need provera. If they show you did not then your Dr. will probably tell you to start taking provera to induce a new cycle.

I will say though that I recommend temping while on clomid. When I was using it all my blood work kept coming back saying I hadn't ovulated but I proved that I was by temping...I was just ovulating late so the test were not catching it. So you know, it never hurts ;)

Good luck!


----------



## one_dips

any ideas what going on with my temps at docs today see if they will run some tests came of bc in oct! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

thanks x


----------



## Amelia09

Trishg21 said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> So this may sound like a stupid question but I know someone here will be able to answer it. I've started taking provera to bring on af. Then on days 2-6 I have to take clomid 50mg. My question is.... when do I take provera again for my next cycle?
> 
> My cycles are awol- since Aug 2011 only 2 cycles 1-203 days and cycle 2 -84 and counting!! So you can see why I'm confused when I can start taking provera if I dont get a BFP. How long after af should I wait?
> 
> Hopefully for the next cycle you will not have to take Provera again! Obviously if you get a BFP you won't take it and if you ovulate on Clomid AF should start naturally.
> 
> Your doctor should have you do a blood draw around day 21 to test your progesterone levels to see if you ovulated. If they show you have then you shouldn't need provera. If they show you did not then your Dr. will probably tell you to start taking provera to induce a new cycle.
> 
> I will say though that I recommend temping while on clomid. When I was using it all my blood work kept coming back saying I hadn't ovulated but I proved that I was by temping...I was just ovulating late so the test were not catching it. So you know, it never hurts ;)
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Hi Trish21 thanks so much for replying. Fingers crossed for this cycle. Day 1 of clomid today. 4 more days of it. I'm taking it in the evening as I read in alot of posts you can miss some of the nasty side effects if you take it at night


----------



## Trishg21

My pleasure. I really didn't have any side effects when I took Clomid, but I have heard that some people have a rough time with it so taking it in the evening is a good idea. Is your doctor going to be doing any ultrasounds to monitor your progress?


----------



## Amelia09

Trishg21 said:


> My pleasure. I really didn't have any side effects when I took Clomid, but I have heard that some people have a rough time with it so taking it in the evening is a good idea. Is your doctor going to be doing any ultrasounds to monitor your progress?


Well I took my first clomid tablet last night at 8pm and have to say didn't have much side effects except hot flushes for a while at night. The dr said she would put me on clomid 50mg CD2-6 and metformin 1000mg e/day for three months and she would see me in Sept. No mention of doing any scans/ultrasounds. I've to get day 21 bloods done to see if I ov'ed but that's it. So how are you doing?


----------



## Trishg21

Amelia09 said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> My pleasure. I really didn't have any side effects when I took Clomid, but I have heard that some people have a rough time with it so taking it in the evening is a good idea. Is your doctor going to be doing any ultrasounds to monitor your progress?
> 
> 
> Well I took my first clomid tablet last night at 8pm and have to say didn't have much side effects except hot flushes for a while at night. The dr said she would put me on clomid 50mg CD2-6 and metformin 1000mg e/day for three months and she would see me in Sept. No mention of doing any scans/ultrasounds. I've to get day 21 bloods done to see if I ov'ed but that's it. So how are you doing?Click to expand...

Well I hope it works out well for you. Clomid did make me ovulated 3 out of the 4 times I took it. No pregnancy, but I think I had other stuff going on.

I'm doing okay. AF got me on Saturday. It's the first AF since my miscarriage so I'm glad we are finally moving on but its still a little hard because I should have been 11 weeks today. But trying to stay positive and hopeful that another BFP will come our way soon.


----------



## Amelia09

Trishg21 said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> My pleasure. I really didn't have any side effects when I took Clomid, but I have heard that some people have a rough time with it so taking it in the evening is a good idea. Is your doctor going to be doing any ultrasounds to monitor your progress?
> 
> 
> Well I took my first clomid tablet last night at 8pm and have to say didn't have much side effects except hot flushes for a while at night. The dr said she would put me on clomid 50mg CD2-6 and metformin 1000mg e/day for three months and she would see me in Sept. No mention of doing any scans/ultrasounds. I've to get day 21 bloods done to see if I ov'ed but that's it. So how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope it works out well for you. Clomid did make me ovulated 3 out of the 4 times I took it. No pregnancy, but I think I had other stuff going on.
> 
> I'm doing okay. AF got me on Saturday. It's the first AF since my miscarriage so I'm glad we are finally moving on but its still a little hard because I should have been 11 weeks today. But trying to stay positive and hopeful that another BFP will come our way soon.Click to expand...


God Trish I don't know how I would deal with your loss. They say times a great healer but it's easy to say that if your not in that position. I hope you get your BFP soon. I finished last clomid tablet today currently cd6. I don't know how am feeling. Not too optimistic if am totally honest


----------



## Amelia09

Ok on Cd 6 I took my last clomid tablet for this cycle. Yest Cd7 I had pains on/off around my hip and pelvis. Surely that couldn't be ov? The doc said to make sure we:sex: between days 10-16. Any advice as this is prob our first real chance ttc since August 2011


----------



## Amelia09

So on round 1 of clomid. Today is cd15 and I've been getting pains in stomach all day and tmi my cm is sticky and stretchy. sorry for the details. any advice?do you's think i've actually ov?? first time in nearly a year if I did.


----------



## Amelia09

2 dpo today, hopefully things will change this cycle as I've just finished my first round of clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## Heidi

Fingers crossed for you amelia hope the tww goes quickly x


----------



## mouse12

Amelia09 said:


> 2 dpo today, hopefully things will change this cycle as I've just finished my first round of clomid. :thumbup:

Hi ameila, im going to start clomid in a couple of weeks so just curious to know how you know you ovulated? Do you get a blood test? Sincerely hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## Trishg21

mouse12 said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> 2 dpo today, hopefully things will change this cycle as I've just finished my first round of clomid. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi ameila, im going to start clomid in a couple of weeks so just curious to know how you know you ovulated? Do you get a blood test? Sincerely hope everything goes well for you xxClick to expand...

Your doctor should order a day 21 progesterone test to see if you ovulated. If not I strongly recommend charting. 

I O'd on Saturday so I'm right in the 2WW with you. First time we tried since the MC.


----------



## mouse12

Thanks trish, as I haven't had a cycle in almost a year do you know if they'll just start me at anytime on clomid-I don't have a day 2 etc! Really hope the 2 weeks goes quickly for you x


----------



## Trishg21

mouse12 said:


> Thanks trish, as I haven't had a cycle in almost a year do you know if they'll just start me at anytime on clomid-I don't have a day 2 etc! Really hope the 2 weeks goes quickly for you x

They start you towards the beginning of your cycle. Depending on the doctor it will either be CD3-7, CD4-8, or CD5-9. The most common is CD 3-7. If you haven't had a period in awhile they should give you progesterone to induce a new cycle so that you can start the clomid.

If you have any questions please let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsReiver

Mr Reiver's swimmers are completely normal!!!

We are going to give it a while before I make the appointment to get my tubes flushed, as Mr Reiver got the new job and can't take any days off for the first month. Last 5 weeks have been full of good news for us, I am just starting week two of 2ww so here's hoping for more.


----------



## mouse12

Thanks trish. 

How are you getting on Amelia? 

Great news mrs reiver!


----------



## MrsReiver

Hey Mouse, thanks - sorry I have no experience of clomid (yet?) so have no advice to offer but you are in safe, experienced hands with the ladies here.

Amelia - how are you getting on darling? Have the side effects from the metformin settled down? My dad is on it for T2 diabetes and says it's not pleasant at all. I nearly nicked a packet of his tablets when I was visiting last week :haha:

How pathetic is it that Mr Reiver is more knowledgeable about my cycle than I am? Since we stopped temping I've been in a "wait and see" frame of mind, if my period turns up it turns up, if it doesn't - then I'll start to get a bit excited. This evening, Mr Reiver gets the calendar out and says "Eh Mrs Reiver - isn't it about now that you are normally getting PMT, cramps and spotting?" Of course he's right. 

I'm on day 24, in every single cycle since my cycles became regular (in August) I have had PMT, cramping and spotting on day 23 and 24. Not this time. Trying so hard not to get excited. POAS on Wednesday, will keep you posted.

Useless coincidence (I love these) if I am pregnant, I will be due on the 28th February, the same day mum was due when she was expecting me.


----------



## Amelia09

Mrs Reiver, mouse12 - Hi!! I'm currently CD25, 10dpo. I dont want to be getting my hopes up as this is prob our first real cycle ttc since we started this journey last August. I'm optimistic that clomid has worked first time, I do feel different. As for the metformin, it made very sick, awful headaches, upset stomach. I gave up taking it, I couldn't manage work and the sick feeling all the time.

Can you guys give me some advice? When should I test if no af turns up??Also since I came off the pill I had only two af's and these only came as a result of provera. My point is how many days do I let this cycle run onto if I get BFN before I take provera to start next cycle if my af doesnt appear natrually.


----------



## mouse12

That all sounds really positive Amelia, I'm really hopeful for you. With regard to your questions I'm not sure-and a tad confused. If you're not pregnant but have ovulated, why would you need to take provera-you would have a period as a result of ovulation I think? In which case I'd have thought you start round 2 of clomid on whatever cycle day your doctor has said to. 

When do you think you'll do a hpt? Have you been temping or using opks? X


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh gosh I've no idea Amelia - I have a direct line to our fertility nurse, would you be able to phone and ask someone for advice? Hopefully it won't come to that and you will get your BFP. Everything cross for you.

Still no spotting or PMT symptoms here. Starting to get a tiny bit hopeful.


----------



## Amelia09

Mrs Reiver, Mouse 12- Its great that the doctor has put me on clomid but I feel that I'm left totally in the dark. If clomid worked that's great and if I ov and am not preg that means af should come naturally. 

Am just being negative given the fact that since I came of the pill nearly a year ago I've yet to have an af which came naturally (2 cycles as a result of provera in nearly a year) 

I don't chart or use opks as I know this would add more stress and I would become obsessed with it. 

I haven't a clue as when to take a pregnancy test. Today is cd26 and I think 11dpo. When do you's think? I would rather leave it as late as possible


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Oh gosh I've no idea Amelia - I have a direct line to our fertility nurse, would you be able to phone and ask someone for advice? Hopefully it won't come to that and you will get your BFP. Everything cross for you.
> 
> Still no spotting or PMT symptoms here. Starting to get a tiny bit hopeful.

Fingers crossed for you. I think I'll try get the number of the clinic and ring for their advice


----------



## mouse12

Hey Amelia, if you have ovulated and youre not pregnant then your period will come - i dont think its possible not to as the egg has been released. I'm in the same boat as you in that I haven't had a period since coming off the pill last July, so the reason we both havent is because we havent been ovulating. If clomid has succeeded in making you ovulate, youll either be pregnant or have a bleed. So either is good news!

So do you know if you've ovulated? If youre not 100% sure then you should go and get a blood test to check - normally doctors will do this on day 21 of the cycle. Is there a walk in blood test clinic at your doctors? Most of them have walk in slots at some point during the day.

I've read other peoples posts throughout this forum and a lot of women will test anywhere from 10dpo, but youre totally right in that waiting will obviously make the result more accurate. I know that a lot of pregnancy tests advertise that they can detect hcg before your period is due, and as periods arrive on average on day 28, i guess a couple days before that. But you should just do it when you feel comfortable. I'd say the main thing is to try and get a blood test to confirm ovulation.

Try not to be worried, not ovulating is the most common cause of infertility and I think the one that is easiest to treat, so its not all bad. Ive also read that clomid is effective in making 80% of women ovulate. I think ive also mentioned previously that i know of 2 people who didnt have a period about a year after the pill, and have since returned to regular cycles. I know everyone is different and thats not to say the same would happen to us without clomid, but it does suggest that women can have periods of absent periods (no pun intended) and then return to regularity.

Hope this has been helpful in some way, stay strong.


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Hey Amelia, if you have ovulated and youre not pregnant then your period will come - i dont think its possible not to as the egg has been released. I'm in the same boat as you in that I haven't had a period since coming off the pill last July, so the reason we both havent is because we havent been ovulating. If clomid has succeeded in making you ovulate, youll either be pregnant or have a bleed. So either is good news!
> 
> So do you know if you've ovulated? If youre not 100% sure then you should go and get a blood test to check - normally doctors will do this on day 21 of the cycle. Is there a walk in blood test clinic at your doctors? Most of them have walk in slots at some point during the day.
> 
> I've read other peoples posts throughout this forum and a lot of women will test anywhere from 10dpo, but youre totally right in that waiting will obviously make the result more accurate. I know that a lot of pregnancy tests advertise that they can detect hcg before your period is due, and as periods arrive on average on day 28, i guess a couple days before that. But you should just do it when you feel comfortable. I'd say the main thing is to try and get a blood test to confirm ovulation.
> 
> Try not to be worried, not ovulating is the most common cause of infertility and I think the one that is easiest to treat, so its not all bad. Ive also read that clomid is effective in making 80% of women ovulate. I think ive also mentioned previously that i know of 2 people who didnt have a period about a year after the pill, and have since returned to regular cycles. I know everyone is different and thats not to say the same would happen to us without clomid, but it does suggest that women can have periods of absent periods (no pun intended) and then return to regularity.
> 
> Hope this has been helpful in some way, stay strong.


Hi thanks so much for your support. I did get my 21 bloods done, but I don't know how long it takes for the results to come back? Thanks for the advice re-ov. At this stage I would be happy if my af came naturally that way I'd know that clomid has worked. As for testing, I'm cd 26 so I think I'll hold off until at least cd 30? what you think?


----------



## mouse12

No problem Amelia. Well when I get bloods done I get the results either the same day or following-if I were you I'd call tomorrow morning.

Re testing-if you've ovulated but not pregnant you should get your period roughly on cd28 so I know if it was me I'd have tested cd26 or 37- but impatient!! 

Let me know how you get on hun x


----------



## mouse12

Er 27 not 37!


----------



## MrsReiver

BFP this morning - now officially terrified and trying not to get too excited in case of a repeat of last time. Help!!


----------



## mouse12

Mes reiver that's amazing! Just try to relax and take things easy. Positivity will go along way!

Have you taken clomid this cycle? 

Amelia-how are you getting on?


----------



## MrsReiver

Thank you hun, no we've not had clomid yet - my last lot of investigations revealed I was ovulating on my own despite PCOS. Previous cycles hubby and I had been DTD every day but this month, on the nurse's advice it was just every other day. Seems that extra day to recover helped his swimmers along :happydance:


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Thank you hun, no we've not had clomid yet - my last lot of investigations revealed I was ovulating on my own despite PCOS. Previous cycles hubby and I had been DTD every day but this month, on the nurse's advice it was just every other day. Seems that extra day to recover helped his swimmers along :happydance:

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Mrs Reiver, delighted for you. Easier said than done but try keep calm.


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Mes reiver that's amazing! Just try to relax and take things easy. Positivity will go along way!
> 
> Have you taken clomid this cycle?
> 
> Amelia-how are you getting on?

Af due today and no sign or even any symptoms of it coming. 13dpo am holding out to test, getting tempted but will try hold out until frid. Getting on/off cramps and twinges but I'm trying to ignore then as I don't want to get my hopes up. How you getting on?


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia I have everything it is possible to cross, crossed for you right now. I'll be stalking you on Friday until you post some news LOL. Really hoping for good news for you!


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Amelia I have everything it is possible to cross, crossed for you right now. I'll be stalking you on Friday until you post some news LOL. Really hoping for good news for you!

Thanks, I could really do with some good news right now. Can I ask how many days dpo where you when you found out you were pregnant. I'm trying not to think about it, am actually surprised I held out this long:thumbup:


----------



## MrsReiver

Today I am 14 DPO, but I did get a faint BFP on Monday which was only 12 DPO. xx


----------



## mouse12

Wow Amelia you've done so well! Did you call about the blood test to confirm ovulation? Really hope it's great news for you!

And still beaming for you mrs r!! X


----------



## Reba

OMG MRS REIVER OMG

OMG!!! :dance:

eeek :)

Ok now calm down and just relax as much as you can. You can do this!
You deserve this! 

:hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

MrsReiver said:


> Today I am 14 DPO, but I did get a faint BFP on Monday which was only 12 DPO. xx

YAY!!!! SO happy for you!


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Wow Amelia you've done so well! Did you call about the blood test to confirm ovulation? Really hope it's great news for you!
> 
> And still beaming for you mrs r!! X

I didn't mouse12, these past few days have been pretty hectic so didn't get a chance. Hopefully will ring tomorrow. testing tomorrow before work, I be 15dpo. I don't have any real symptoms so I'm not hopeful :dohh:


----------



## mouse12

Good luck Amelia, let us know how you get on. I'll be saying a little prayer for you hun x


----------



## Amelia09

Well 15dpo, I think, tested this morning with fmu, bfn, a bit disappointed


----------



## mouse12

Oh Amelia don't worry. Test gain in a couple of days then get in touch with the doctor as they should be testing to see if you have ovulated x


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Oh Amelia don't worry. Test gain in a couple of days then get in touch with the doctor as they should be testing to see if you have ovulated x

Hi mouse12, yes I know am not out til af shows. rang drs today and they still havent got my 21 bloods back told me to ring at beginning of week, so i'll ring monday and hold off til then to test


----------



## Trishg21

Amelia09 said:


> mouse12 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Amelia don't worry. Test gain in a couple of days then get in touch with the doctor as they should be testing to see if you have ovulated x
> 
> Hi mouse12, yes I know am not out til af shows. rang drs today and they still havent got my 21 bloods back told me to ring at beginning of week, so i'll ring monday and hold off til then to testClick to expand...

Wow that is really weird that they have not gotten your results back. Mine usually get in the next day. Sorry about the BFN :(


----------



## Trishg21

Oh my god you guys, I just got my BFP at 13 DPO! This is the first month we tried since my MC (didn't try last month). I am in total shock! Going for blood work hopefully on Monday.


----------



## Amelia09

Trishg21 said:


> Oh my god you guys, I just got my BFP at 13 DPO! This is the first month we tried since my MC (didn't try last month). I am in total shock! Going for blood work hopefully on Monday.

Huge congratulations, so happy for you.


----------



## MrsReiver

Oh Amelia I'm sorry for your BFN - my day 21 bloods took ages to come back. I hope you get some answers asap.

Trish! Yay! I'm so excited for you! Bump buddies!!


----------



## Trishg21

MrsReiver said:


> Oh Amelia I'm sorry for your BFN - my day 21 bloods took ages to come back. I hope you get some answers asap.
> 
> Trish! Yay! I'm so excited for you! Bump buddies!!

YAY! Our due dates are very close together. I'm due March 2nd :)


----------



## MrsReiver

The day before my birthday! I'm due 28th Feb, fortunately we're usually past the worst of the winter weather by then. Don't fancy getting snowed in! 

Counting the days until 12 weeks when I can finally tell folk - finding it hard to sit on this secret. How are you doing? Other than occasional car sickness and period like pains I am in fine form. Finally starting to believe it.


----------



## Trishg21

I'm doing good! Definitely have a few AF like cramps that send me running to the bathroom to check for spotting but so far none! I like to think that embryo is just getting nice and snug in there.

I'm also really tired. I've had to take naps the past 2 days. Should be really interesting since I start my summer schedule at work which is 6:45am - 3:00pm. SO early. At least I'll have time to take a nap though.

I'm counting the weeks too. I've only told 2 people. My mom and one of my good infertility friends who actually got her BFP this month too. Our due dates are around a week apart so we are pretty stoked about that. 

Have you snuck into First Tri yet?


----------



## struth

Not sure what made ne pop on here but so glad I did....Trish-congratulations! So pleased to see you news. I hope that your little bean is snuggling deep and stays put for another eight months. Thinking of you x


----------



## Trishg21

struth said:


> Not sure what made ne pop on here but so glad I did....Trish-congratulations! So pleased to see you news. I hope that your little bean is snuggling deep and stays put for another eight months. Thinking of you x

Thank you Struth! So sweet of you. How have you been? Looks like your little one is almost done cooking!


----------



## Amelia09

So rang the drs today to get results of 21 day bloods, the lab hasn't sent the results:wacko: Going to ring again tomorrow. Will hold off testing until I know if I've ov, no point getting my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## MrsReiver

Trishg21 said:


> I'm doing good! Definitely have a few AF like cramps that send me running to the bathroom to check for spotting but so far none! I like to think that embryo is just getting nice and snug in there.
> 
> I'm also really tired. I've had to take naps the past 2 days. Should be really interesting since I start my summer schedule at work which is 6:45am - 3:00pm. SO early. At least I'll have time to take a nap though.
> 
> I'm counting the weeks too. I've only told 2 people. My mom and one of my good infertility friends who actually got her BFP this month too. Our due dates are around a week apart so we are pretty stoked about that.
> 
> Have you snuck into First Tri yet?

Oh yes the exhaustion - that's fun. It's fine at the moment as the kids I childmind are at school 9-3, but from next week they are off on holidays.

I've not ventured into first tri no, the last time I was pregnant I popped over but found it all pretty daunting. Have you?


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia09 said:


> So rang the drs today to get results of 21 day bloods, the lab hasn't sent the results:wacko: Going to ring again tomorrow. Will hold off testing until I know if I've ov, no point getting my hopes up for nothing.

Oh Amelia, that just sucks. Hope you get your results tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

So drs rang back with 21 day blood results,said my progesterone levels was 0.3. That means I didn't ov right? What should it have been? So disappointed

Is there any point doing a test or should I just begin provera again to bring on af??


----------



## mouse12

I'm not sure exactly what that means-I think mine was 1 last time which was low so I can only assume it means you didn't ovulate. I can't stress enough how that is my very unprofessional interpretation and by no means anything to go by! Your doctor really should be telling you your plan of action, if I were you I'd insist on seeing her/him for direction. Doesn't sound like you're getting much support hun and you really need it.


----------



## Amelia09

I feel as if I'm just let loose, am ringing them tomorrow. On my last appointment the dr told me to take clomid 50mg for three cycles but surely if my progest was so low 50mg is not enough, I am going to suggest they increase the dosage as I know you can only take clomid for so many cycle?Hows things going with you?


----------



## mouse12

Yes you should definitely call them, they should provide clear instructions with the proverb too. I've finished my course of clomid last Monday but I'm convinced it hasn't worked. I've had a really really stressful week at work and I'm amusing that will impact it. Does anyone know of stress can affect clomid? I've been doing ovulation tests and no positive yet and have decided not to do anymore as that is also stressing me out! Think I'm going to try accupuncture.


----------



## mouse12

Sorry for typos-I'm on my phone. I meant provera and assuming, not proverb and amusing!


----------



## Trishg21

MrsReiver said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good! Definitely have a few AF like cramps that send me running to the bathroom to check for spotting but so far none! I like to think that embryo is just getting nice and snug in there.
> 
> I'm also really tired. I've had to take naps the past 2 days. Should be really interesting since I start my summer schedule at work which is 6:45am - 3:00pm. SO early. At least I'll have time to take a nap though.
> 
> I'm counting the weeks too. I've only told 2 people. My mom and one of my good infertility friends who actually got her BFP this month too. Our due dates are around a week apart so we are pretty stoked about that.
> 
> Have you snuck into First Tri yet?
> 
> Oh yes the exhaustion - that's fun. It's fine at the moment as the kids I childmind are at school 9-3, but from next week they are off on holidays.
> 
> I've not ventured into first tri no, the last time I was pregnant I popped over but found it all pretty daunting. Have you?Click to expand...

Yeah, I just can't help myself. I get too excited. I had my blood drawn to test my HCG today so I am very excited to get the results tomorrow. My test get darker and darker everyday so I am feeling very good. 



Amelia09 said:


> So drs rang back with 21 day blood results,said my progesterone levels was 0.3. That means I didn't ov right? What should it have been? So disappointed
> 
> Is there any point doing a test or should I just begin provera again to bring on af??

I'm sorry hun :( Sadly 0.3 is a non ovulatory progesterone level. On a medicated cycle they like to see a progesterone level above 12 to be considered an ovulatory cycle. Your doctor NEEDS to up your dosage. If you did not respond to 50mg this month, you won't next month. You need to be upped to 100mg. I am sorry about this bad news. I didn't respond to 50 mg either. I had to go to 100mg to ovulate. Insist on a higher dosage.


----------



## Amelia09

Rang the gynae clinic today and got through to a lovely receptionist. As there was no dr on call she told me to go see my own dr tomorrow so I've made an appointment for tomorrow. Hopefully they'll increase my dosage of clomid to 100mg.:shrug:


----------



## Amelia09

Nothing to report. Meant with my gp today and she has told me to take clomid 50mg for another cycle, if it hasn't worked on the second cycle she will increase it to 100mg.:thumbup:


----------



## Amelia09

Af today :flower: Cd1 bring on round 2 of clomid


----------



## Trishg21

Amelia09 said:


> Af today :flower: Cd1 bring on round 2 of clomid

Wishing you the best of luck hun! Did they increase your dosage?


----------



## MrsReiver

Amelia09 said:


> Af today :flower: Cd1 bring on round 2 of clomid

Did it arrive on its own hun? Good luck for round 2! x


----------



## Amelia09

Trishg21 said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Af today :flower: Cd1 bring on round 2 of clomid
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck hun! Did they increase your dosage?Click to expand...

No the doc wants to try 50mg again for this cycle and to be more observant of cm instead of simply going by day 21 to get bloods. Ie - if I see creamy cm add 7 days and hopeful get progest levels better this time :thumbup:


----------



## Amelia09

MrsReiver said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Af today :flower: Cd1 bring on round 2 of clomid
> 
> Did it arrive on its own hun? Good luck for round 2! xClick to expand...

Hi, no it didn't arrive on its own:wacko:. Provera AGAIN. Hopefully this cycle things will be different. Am taking pregnare this time, any advice on these??


----------



## Amelia09

Trish21, Mrs Reiver - by the way how the hell are you's doing??? Hope you's are keeping well. Any adverse side effects of pregnancy?


----------



## Trishg21

I'm doing good! :thumbup: Going in for my first scan on Tuesday and extremely nervous about that but otherwise I'm feeling good.

By the way Mrs. Reiver: I LOVE that your "not a Fifty Shades" baby siggy! I have intense dislike for those books. :haha:


----------



## MrsReiver

Hiya,

Yeah doing okay, I never thought I would be so grateful to have heartburn and feel sick and weepy but I am delighted with every symptom I have. We were offered an early scan by the fertility nurse. Unfortunately circumstances mean there's no way we can attended one before August so we're just going to wait for our booking in scan.

This pregnancy feels so different to the last one - I just feel "more pregnant" if you know what I mean?


----------



## Amelia09

Good luck with that, try not get too nervous, am sure everything will be fine. Roll on Tuesday for you


----------



## mouse12

Hi amelia, just wondering how you're getting on? Clomid 50mg didn't work for me an I don't reckon the 100mg has either but will find out next week. Hope you've had better luck xx


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Hi amelia, just wondering how you're getting on? Clomid 50mg didn't work for me an I don't reckon the 100mg has either but will find out next week. Hope you've had better luck xx

Hi mouse12, I really don't know if 50mg worked for me this time either!Will know next week too. fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## mouse12

Did you try 50mg again? I went up to 100mg and will know tomorrow afternoon. Not hopeful though x


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Did you try 50mg again? I went up to 100mg and will know tomorrow afternoon. Not hopeful though x


The dr told me to do 50mg again this cycle. Hopefully my bloods will be back tomorrow so I'll know if I've ov.. 10dpo today unreal tired, mild headaches and mild pains in stomach. Hard not to symptom spot.


----------



## mouse12

I'm cd21 tomorrow (reluctant to say dpo as I don't think I've ovulated). Getting day 21 bloods tm so will know in the afternoon the outcome but I'm almost certain I haven't o'd. I reckon I'll be on 150mg next week.


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> I'm cd21 tomorrow (reluctant to say dpo as I don't think I've ovulated). Getting day 21 bloods tm so will know in the afternoon the outcome but I'm almost certain I haven't o'd. I reckon I'll be on 150mg next week.

got blood results today didn't ov :growlmad: starting clomid 100mg, not too disappointed


----------



## Trishg21

Hey girls. Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I just didn't feel like it was appropriate but I've been reading and hoping for you.

Just so you all know, I'm taking a little break from BaB for awhile. We found out today that our LO no longer had a heartbeat. I had a D&C performed this evening. This is our 2nd loss in 4 months so we will now be having recurrent pregnancy loss testing done. I'm in a really dark place so I don't feel like I can be here anymore. 

I wish you all the best of luck and hopefully when I am strong enough to come back one day we will all be in a better place.

Lots of love,
Trisha


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> I'm cd21 tomorrow (reluctant to say dpo as I don't think I've ovulated). Getting day 21 bloods tm so will know in the afternoon the outcome but I'm almost certain I haven't o'd. I reckon I'll be on 150mg next week.

how did you get on? Am going to try opks this month


----------



## mouse12

Trish if you see this-I'm so so sorry for your loss. Taking a break is a good idea, and definitely taking a step back from all of it.

Amelia-I didn't ovulate but my estrogen was much higher than it has been previously. It's consistently been about 150 which is classed as baseline and it was 340 yesterday so they want me to go back in a week to see of I ovulated late. Did you get your results? If not, be sure to ask the specific estrogen level do you can track it. X


----------



## Amelia09

Trishg21 said:


> Hey girls. Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I just didn't feel like it was appropriate but I've been reading and hoping for you.
> 
> Just so you all know, I'm taking a little break from BaB for awhile. We found out today that our LO no longer had a heartbeat. I had a D&C performed this evening. This is our 2nd loss in 4 months so we will now be having recurrent pregnancy loss testing done. I'm in a really dark place so I don't feel like I can be here anymore.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and hopefully when I am strong enough to come back one day we will all be in a better place.
> 
> Lots of love,
> Trisha

God Trisha I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope you find the strength to get through this tough time for you and your partner.x


----------



## mouse12

Hey amelia, how did you get on with your results? Do you know what your esteogen level was? Hope you're ok hun x


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Hey amelia, how did you get on with your results? Do you know what your esteogen level was? Hope you're ok hun x

Hi progesterone levels were 0.1 pretty dismal. More hopeful 100mg clomid will see better results. going to use opks for the first time this month.


----------



## mouse12

Well 100mg seemed to work better with me, going back on fri to see if I had a late ovulation. Do you know what your estrogen level was? X


----------



## Amelia09

no don't know. start clomid now in 2-3 days


----------



## Amelia09

Ok so my cycles are awol and have to take provera to bring on af. I take it for 5 days and normally after the 2nd or 3rd day after I've finished the course af comes. Well this is the 4th day and still no af. I feel like it coming but nothing. I keep running to the toilet to check.

My husband jokingly said last night maybe I'm pregnant! Could it happen?


----------



## mouse12

I don't know for sure but I don't think so Hun as your progesterone results didn't show ovulation so there won't have been as egg there so get fertilised - in just assuming but obviously could be very wrong. 

I got my blood test on Friday and estrogen was up to 470 which indicates an egg is there waiting to be released!! So I have to go back again next Friday to see if I did ovulate. So it goes to show there may be hope and 100mg has obviously worked better with me so perhaps it will with you too.

I'm wondering, do you have PCOS? I don't you see, they put my amenorrhea (no periods) down to stress and anxiety.


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> I don't know for sure but I don't think so Hun as your progesterone results didn't show ovulation so there won't have been as egg there so get fertilised - in just assuming but obviously could be very wrong.
> 
> I got my blood test on Friday and estrogen was up to 470 which indicates an egg is there waiting to be released!! So I have to go back again next Friday to see if I did ovulate. So it goes to show there may be hope and 100mg has obviously worked better with me so perhaps it will with you too.
> 
> I'm wondering, do you have PCOS? I don't you see, they put my amenorrhea (no periods) down to stress and anxiety.

Your probably right, the only thing I can think is maybe I ov later? This is my 4th cycle taking provera and is always brought on af. So annoying. Temper not great and ready to kill husband for no reason. God love him. That's great about your results. As for PCOS - the dr says I have all the clinical signs of pcos just except the blood results. Stress could be a factor for me too, serious family issues but thankfully they're settling down. Keep in touch


----------



## Amelia09

Tested this morning, bfn. That's 5 days after I took my last provera tablet. Going to drs tomorrow to get more provera. I hate not being in control of my af's:cry:


----------



## mouse12

Why don't you ask for another blood test to see what's going on with your estrogen, that way you'll know of there is any more activity than usual, or an egg growing.


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Why don't you ask for another blood test to see what's going on with your estrogen, that way you'll know of there is any more activity than usual, or an egg growing.


What does estrogen tell me? At drs today, told me to hold off on the provera until the 24th ,dr hopes af might come in between times. not hopeful. thinking of taking a break if the 100mg clomid doesn't work.


----------



## mouse12

As I understand it (although I caveat this with I'm no doctor) estrogen levels rise when an egg is growing and then released. So every blood test I've had until 100mg my estrogen has been baseline (around 150). My day 21 test showed a rise to 340 do I went back a week later and it was 470 which indicates an egg is growing. So I'm going back Friday to see if I ovulated, which is when progesterone rises. So if you know how your estrogen levels have been in your previous blood tests you can see if there has been an increase in activity.


----------



## Amelia09

Going to start provera tomorrow. Fingers crossed it works this time:thumbup:


----------



## Reba

:hugs:

I hear you on the frustration about our bodies.
Still waiting on O over here. Stupid PCOS!!


----------



## Amelia09

Reba said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I hear you on the frustration about our bodies.
> Still waiting on O over here. Stupid PCOS!!

How long this cycle?


----------



## Reba

Amelia09 said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I hear you on the frustration about our bodies.
> Still waiting on O over here. Stupid PCOS!!
> 
> How long this cycle?Click to expand...

Nothing outrageous like it has been in the past. I'm on CD43. I've had up to 80 I think. It was just nice that the past few cycles were a nice 35 days long :) Ahh well 

Did you get your AF yet?


----------



## Amelia09

No started meds yest AGAIn to bring on af,probably get it in 6-7 days :thumbup:


----------



## Amelia09

Finished provera yesterday, fingers crossed it works this time :thumbup:


----------



## mouse12

Hope it works hun. keep us updated


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Hope it works hun. keep us updated

Hi it worked!!:thumbup: Start Clomid 100mg today!


----------



## CocoMia

Woo good news Amelia, good luck with the Clomid

and SORRY I've been away sooooo long! Useless but am back now :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well :flower:

x


----------



## mouse12

Fantastic news Amelia, I'm really pleased for you!! Really hope the clomid has more of an effect this time (for both of us!)

Welcome back Coco!!


----------



## Amelia09

ia said:


> Woo good news Amelia, good luck with the Clomid
> 
> and SORRY I've been away sooooo long! Useless but am back now :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :flower:
> 
> x


Welcome back CocoaMia, how have you been?


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Fantastic news Amelia, I'm really pleased for you!! Really hope the clomid has more of an effect this time (for both of us!)
> 
> Welcome back Coco!!

So delighted it worked. Af was REALLY painful yest,was having worst menstrual cramps. I never be like that. Settled down today thank god. Anyone know is there more side effects for the 100mg of clomid compared to the 50 mg? Am still taking them in the evening to try and avoid any unwanted side efffects.


----------



## CocoMia

I'm a LITTLE further on than I was before in that they have finally given us an appointment with the FS after my PCOS diagnosis and about 1year off of all birth control...

We've been trying the natural way for a while now and it's time to step it up!! Haha our consultant wasn't immediately keen to prescribe us anything yet but it's good they're reviewing it. I've had cryotherapy about 4 weeks ago so am suffering a little from not being able to do much like swim, bath, horse ride OR BD :( just 4 weeks to go!! 

Hope you're ok and starting to feel something happening from the Clomid!

X


----------



## Reba

I found the symptoms of 100mg of clomid were worse than the 50mg but not double or anything. Good luck!!!


----------



## Amelia09

No noticeable differences yet on day 3 of clomid


----------



## Amelia09

Scratch that--------not sleeping, weird dreams, hot flushes. Not nice


----------



## Reba

The acne that I got was the worst. I could handle the hot flashes but not the acne!!

Hope this is your cycle Amelia!!


----------



## mouse12

Does clomid cause weight gain? I seem to have put on a few unwanted pounds! Going to get bloods this morning to see if an egg is growing (day 14). Will know results this afternoon


----------



## Amelia09

I too seem to have put on weight or become swollen. I also have acne, hate it. This is last day of clomid!!!:thumbup: I've started using oks this cycle, first time. Am wondering is it a lost cause as I haven't ov previously on my own.


----------



## mouse12

Amelia have you used opks already? I think you're supposed to only start using them about 3 days after your last pill as the clomid can cause a false positive if you try too early. I got my bloods done yesterday and looks like I may O in next couple of days. Only had a faint line on opk last night though which was definitely negative, however my temp dropped quite a bit this morning. What does it all mean?! Arrrggghhhh!


----------



## Amelia09

Just messing about with them, will start proper on Friday. What routine do you use your opks? Same time everyday. Great news about your ov


----------



## mouse12

I just use them sporadically, I've never had a positive one though so not sure what's best if you are ovulating!


----------



## Amelia09

Ok so this is the first month using opks, I tested today twice and there's definitely lines. The first time it's faint. I tested later and it has definitely got darker!!

Today I am CD9, could this be possible??We did bd last night and We'll def :sex: tonight. 

What do you's think? This would be brilliant as this would be my first time ov since ttc over a year ago.


----------



## mouse12

Hey Amelia, the second line has to be at least as dark as the control line to be positive. I normally have a second line, sometimes quite dark but never as dark as the control. Hopefully yours will continue to get darker and this will be your month. I soooo hope it is the month for both of us, that would be amazing!


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 - tested again today and the line has got alot darker. I would say nearly as dark as the control line!! Need to figure out how to put up pic to show you. So excited.Today/tomorrow ov day!


----------



## mouse12

That's great, if it's at least as dark as the control line then you're going to O!!! I'm so excited for you, try and get a pic up for me to see! Are you going in for bloods on cd21 to confirm O?


----------



## Amelia09

Damn flash won't go off in camera so the pic not coming up clear at all, yes going in 7 days time to get 21 day bloods. Exciting times


----------



## mouse12

Dont worry. I go for bloods on tuesday and really dont know what to expect!


----------



## Amelia09

Good luck, fingers crossed its good results


----------



## mouse12

I ovulated!! When is day 21 for you Amelia?


----------



## Reba

eeek so excited for you girls. 
Isn't it wonderful to finally ovulate after so long? :hugs:


----------



## mouse12

Reba it's totally surreal, when the nurse told me I made her repeat herself as I thought I'd finally gone mad and was hearing things. I bet all the nurses know who I am and dread it when I'm in or call!! Gotta go back in 9 days for pregnancy test if period doesn't arrive.


----------



## Amelia09

That is class news!! Delighted for you. Hopefully this your month. I've to go in Monday for bloods.


----------



## Reba

New and bright cycle for me. 
I'm doing acupuncture herbs and acupuncture this cycle instead of just the acupuncture.
Hoping for some great news!

If not I guess it's just more time to lose weight. 

Hoping for some great news from you mouse and Amelia!!


----------



## mouse12

Hey girls, my period came on Friday. It was earlier and lighter than I expected but the nurse assured me that's nothing to worry about. Started clomid again last night so let's see what happens this cycle!


----------



## Amelia09

Hi Reba rang today to get 21 day blood results, they not in yet. Have to ring back tomorrow. I'm optimistic for this month. Trying not to get excited.Im 30 on Thurs so it would be a nice present even just to ov


----------



## mouse12

Hey Amelia, any news on thos bloods hun? Happy birthday for tomorrow, try to forget about everything and have a great day. Are you doing anything nice to celebrate?


----------



## Amelia09

Hi mouse12, rang today they not in. I don't know whether to ring tomorrow on my birthday. I probably will. I'm getting dinner made with the family, just taking things easy.Nothing planned yet. Might go away for Halloween


----------



## mouse12

Happy birthday Amelia! Hope you've had a lovely day hunny. Did you call for results or leaving it until tomorrow?


----------



## Reba

Mouse Did you get a pregnancy test just to rule out pregnancy?
Sometimes what looks like a period can be spotting from pregnancy.

Good luck this cycle though!


----------



## mouse12

Hey reba, had bloods to confirm it was a period so back on clomid!


----------



## Amelia09

Thank you, I rang today but they not in, will try tomorrow. Had a lovely day with my husband and family.


----------



## Amelia09

Well I rang today progesterone was 1.3 so I don't think I ov.Very sad today and tonight I've to go out with friends for my birthday dinner.


----------



## mouse12

Amelia09 said:


> Well I rang today progesterone was 1.3 so I don't think I ov.Very sad today and tonight I've to go out with friends for my birthday dinner.

Ameila try not to get too disheartened. I didn't ovulate on 50mg or 100mg, but 150mg did the trick. Have they increased your dose?


----------



## Amelia09

It's hard to keep going. Tonight I just want to sit down and not go anywhere. I really thought it worked this time as I got a positive opk. My next appointment with gynae is at the end of Oct.


----------



## mouse12

I know how you feel but it will happen. When you say positive opk was the test line darker than the control line? It needs to be in order to be positive.


----------



## Reba

Amelia09 said:


> It's hard to keep going. Tonight I just want to sit down and not go anywhere. I really thought it worked this time as I got a positive opk. My next appointment with gynae is at the end of Oct.

Your body must be really close to ovulating if you got a positive opk and then no progesterone rise. My gynecologist told me that a weak ovulation was progesterone at 14. She wanted to see 30 or above. It took me a LONG time to reach 30. I had so many, so very many times where my body tried to ovulate but didn't. I'm sure if I were using opk's I would have seen the surges as well. It's so frustrating but you'll get there. 50mg didn't work for me neither did 100mg. I stopped and decided to lose weight at that point and now I'm ovulating on my own. 



mouse12 said:


> I know how you feel but it will happen. When you say positive opk was the test line darker than the control line? It needs to be in order to be positive.

I read somewhere that if you have PCOS you will always have a line on an opk. So I've never used them. That's good advice though that the line needs to be darker than the control line!


----------



## Amelia09

It was as dark as the control line, maybe it was a false positive. Onwards and upwards then


----------



## Amelia09

I think I'll avoid using them as they only stressed me out even more. Just let it happen


----------



## mouse12

Good idea, they stress me out too. So have you started a new round of clomid?


----------



## Amelia09

no my next appointment with gynae is the end of Oct so having a month off and I'm glad to be honest


----------



## Reba

I hear ya bout the month off. I took December off last year. Was so nice to just forget about things for a month.

I'm on CD6 according to FF. Just had a blood test to confirm ovulation. I don't have the results yet but will later today.

I've been having spotting the last two days and today it's even more than spotting. My temp is still high though. I'm hoping it is implantation bleeding but it's very unnerving to have bleeding like this!!!


----------



## Amelia09

OK today is CD36, I have had cramps this past hour. When I went to toilet there was blood when I wiped!! I got really excited as I thought this was my first normal af coming since July 2011!! I even put on a pad BUT it's gone again.

What's happening??Does that count as an af?


----------



## mouse12

Amelia that's great! Maybe it's starting off light and will progress over the next couple of days. Keep us posted.


----------



## Reba

That's like the spotting I had earlier... sadly not implantation bleeding at all :(

Bring on the next cycle! I'm shocked to have a 29 day cycle :shock:
Acupuncture and herbs seem to have really helped!


----------



## Amelia09

Well it was my af afterall!! Hopefully now after 14 months of not getting af's they'll start coming now each month.


----------



## mouse12

Amelia09 said:


> Well it was my af afterall!! Hopefully now after 14 months of not getting af's they'll start coming now each month.

Yay, whoop whoop!! So will you be starting clomid this cycle? I go for bloods on Wed to see if I ovulated.


----------



## Amelia09

mouse12 said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Well it was my af afterall!! Hopefully now after 14 months of not getting af's they'll start coming now each month.
> 
> Yay, whoop whoop!! So will you be starting clomid this cycle? I go for bloods on Wed to see if I ovulated.Click to expand...

I don't know if I will. I think I'll leave it. Have gynae app end of month so just taking it easy this month. Maybe the month I don't stress about it this could be our month!


----------



## Reba

Yay for af!!!
:dance:

I hope things start happening for all of us soon!


----------



## Amelia09

Reba, Mouse12 how are we all doing??

Am cd 18, getting bloods done on Wednesday.


----------



## mouse12

Hey amelia, how have you been hun? I did t ovulate this cycle, gutted. Got an appointment with the doc on wed to discuss next moves. 

So did you take clomid this cycle? If so, what dose?


----------



## Amelia09

Sorry to hear you didn't ov. Hopefully next month be your month. I didn't take clomid this cycle. Having a cycle off,so maybe a relaxed approach will do the trick this month! Have gynae app at end of this month so take it from there


----------



## Reba

Just waiting on OV.
I had such a 'normal' cycle last time that I was all geared up hoping that this cycle would be 'normal'. CD14 and 15 passed with no ovulation. :shrug: I guess we'll see what happens now. I might have ovulated yesterday. Frustrating though as I didn't get in all the BDing that I wanted to! 

We've looked into fertility treatments. I also looked into adoption
Fertility treatments start at 2k a cycle and go up to 7+k a cycle.
I've already done 50 and 100mg of Clomid and it didn't work. That was ~60lbs ago though so it might be cheaper for fertility treatments.
Adoption ranges from 10-20k and can take anywhere from 1-8 years!!

So I've got a timeline. In January we'll go see the fertility specialist. We'll assess and see what he says. I'll continue to lose weight. The plan is for me to get to my goal before starting the fertility treatment to make sure we get the most of it. 

I feel a lot better now that we have a plan.


----------



## MrsReiver

Hi ladies, I thought I'd pop in and see how you're getting on. In the nicest possible way, I'm so sorry to see so many of you still here.

I'm a bit rubbish at coming on here regularly - but I do think of you all often. Take care, and keep the faith!


----------



## Reba

Hi MrsReiver - still waiting here.
Started acupuncture and herbs and gloriously along with the weight loss I'm starting to have more normal cycles. Minus my lack of a cycle this summer :grr: 
This cycle is our 4th cycle since my surgery and we're really hoping this is it. :shrug: We'll see though. Thanks for stopping in. I hope the pregnancy is going well!! :hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

With gynae dr today, he putting me on clomid 100mg for 3 cycles if not preg by then going to hospital for further tests.


----------



## Reba

Called the fertility specialist. We have an appt Feb 20th for the next stage. Likely clomid, IUI, and trigger shot. :cry: I guess we'll see what he says though. I'll probably have to have another HSG as I've had another surgery on my ovaries since the last one last October.


----------



## Amelia09

So my highest ever was 1.3. Today I got my blood results, the nurse told me it was 6.6. Good improvement. As my cycles are irregular and hard to get day 21 right maybe we missed the actual day 21 and my levels were higher. Not giving up hope yet.


----------



## Reba

Amelia09 said:


> So my highest ever was 1.3. Today I got my blood results, the nurse told me it was 6.6. Good improvement. As my cycles are irregular and hard to get day 21 right maybe we missed the actual day 21 and my levels were higher. Not giving up hope yet.

That's awesome!!!!
I started out with 7s and 10s and now I'm hovering around 20 each cycle.
Glad it's getting better!


----------



## Amelia09

Reba said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> So my highest ever was 1.3. Today I got my blood results, the nurse told me it was 6.6. Good improvement. As my cycles are irregular and hard to get day 21 right maybe we missed the actual day 21 and my levels were higher. Not giving up hope yet.
> 
> That's awesome!!!!
> I started out with 7s and 10s and now I'm hovering around 20 each cycle.
> Glad it's getting better!Click to expand...


You have great levels. Period is late. Due last Friday, if it not here by Friday going to test on Saturday and if it BFN , I'll have to take meds to bring on af. Hopefully I wont need to.


----------



## Amelia09

CD 9 today and taking my last clomid tablets for this cycle. They are making me feel really down and I hate being like this.

On a positive note ; I got my first 'high' reading on the clear blue fertility monitor :thumbup:


----------



## Reba

sweet!
I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## Amelia09

got my first peak today jsing cbfm cd 25 :thumbup:


----------



## Reba

c'mon ovulation!!


----------



## michaelap

hey guys, sorry for breaking into this thread..i was on the pill for 3 years, went off mid-pack 9-11-12..had the normal withdrawal bleeding a week later for 4 days, then a period 28 days later like clockwork..then 28 days later again..then 34 days later (ALWAYS been a perfect 28 days, so that was weird), on 31 days now...just had sex (sorry for that ~lol~) and thought we might be ending bloody, because i was a little tender, but no blood in sight..thoughts? anyone with a similar situation?


----------



## Amelia09

Testing on Wed, it will be 2 weeks since I got my peak! :thumbup:


----------



## Amelia09

Just realised I've got my dates wrong and I'll be testing tomorrow! Eekk


----------



## Amelia09

So I tested on Monday and thought I got a faint line. I waited and tested this morning. Def 2 lines! Was at my doctors today and it positive, am pregnant!!! Possibly 3-4 weeks!! So happy, hasn't sunk in yet.Thanks to all you lovely ladies who have been so supportive to me.


----------

